# ***Official*** Toy Story Land Information Thread



## rteetz

*Welcome to the Toy Story Land information thread!



Toy Story Land is now open!*


This thread will be all about the new Hollywood Studios land and its features such as dining, attractions, FP+ reservations, and much more!

Looking for reviews? Keep scrolling down, we have reviews of rope drop, extra magic hours, and more!


*An overview of the land* ​
This 11-acre expansion of Disney’s Hollywood Studios shrinks guests down to the size of a toy and lets them explore Andy’s backyard which has been scattered with characters and toys from the Toy Story films. Toy Story Land opened June 30th and adds two new attractions to the line up at Disney's Hollywood Studios. 

​

“Imagine your family and friends shrinking down to the size of a toy alongside Woody, Buzz Lightyear, Jessie and the rest of your _Toy Story_ pals—all in the so-much-larger-than-life setting of Andy’s backyard.

It’s gonna to be the rootin’-est, tootin’-est time ever, one you’re invited to discover this summer in an all-new land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios!

This is your chance to be surrounded by giant building blocks and board games that Andy’s rigged up into a playground straight out of his vivid imagination—where kids and grown-ups alike can play with new attractions, fan-favorite experiences and other _Toy Story_ adventures.

So buckle up your space ranger utility belt, set your lasers for big fun with some of your best pals… and get ready for the biggest play date of all time!”





*History of Toy Story Land*​
Toy Story _Play_ Land first debuted in 2010 at Walt Disney Studios park at the Disneyland Paris resort. Hong Kong Disneyland received a copy of this land in 2011. The two original lands were additions to parks that needed more for younger children to do. It also was severely criticized for its "cheapness". Shanghai Disneyland has a similar Toy Story Land to the first two and opened in April 2018 however that land also has Woody's Roundup a version of Mater's Junkyard Jamboree and Alien Swirling Saucers. The Disney’s Hollywood Studios version is similar in theming however features distinctly different attractions from the previous iterations. The goal of the land is to shrink guests down to the size of a toy and make them feel as if they are inside the films of Toy Story. Toy Story Land at Hollywood Studios was first announced at D23 Expo in 2015 and comes in at about 11 acres in size. Construction on the new land began in April 2016 alongside construction for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge. 


*Attractions in Toy Story Land*​
*Slinky Dog Dash (SDD)* – In Slinky Dog Dash, Andy has assembled his roller coaster kit for maximum family fun. Tracks and supports in bright colors of red, orange, yellow and blue are put together according to Andy’s hand-drawn plans, with Rex and Jessie lending a hand. And to complete his creation, Andy picked up everyone’s favorite floppy-eared dachshund with a strrrrretch-ing slinky coil belly and dropped it on to the coaster track. Get ready to ride inside Slinky Dog’s coils! Slinky Dog Dash is inspired bythe delightful pooch spinoff of Slinky, the 1950s American toy classic. Riders of all ages will delight as Slinky Dog bends and twists his coils around curves, hills, bridges and drops in the Slinky-est coaster ever. Riders will zip around and above Toy Story Land, serving up panoramic views of all that the new land has to offer. Andy’s colorful creation will stretch Slinky Dog and his coils to the max – from his head to his upturned tail – and be fun for the entire family. (From WDWMagic)

*Height Requirement - 38"
Fastpass+ - Yes, Tier 1*

​

*Alien Swirling Saucers* (AS2 or Aliens) – board a toy rocket and hang on tight as the Aliens take you on a spin through space! This attraction is a rethemed version of Mater’s Junkyard Jamboree in Disney California Adventure.  “Inside a play set that Andy won at Pizza Planet, the Aliens have powered up their flying saucers—and they’re ready to spin you on a wild ride into space! Hold on for some wild fun as your toy rocket takes off, all while electronic space music provides an intergalactic soundtrack.”

*Height Requirement - 32"
Fastpass+ - Yes*

​

*Toy Story Mania* – Ride and blast moving targets at this midway-style, 4D shooting game starring Toy Story characters! FP+ is available and guests of any height may ride. This attraction has existed since 2008 but as part of the new land the entrance has moved to Toy Story Land and can no longer be accessed from Pixar Place in Hollywood Studios.

​

From @emilymad -





> We rode TSM this morning. It is the new track only. We got to HS at 8:30am. The opened the turnstiles at 8:45. Everyone was held on Hollywood Blvd to about 8:50. We went directly to TSM with everyone else. We got on TSM at 9:35. It wasn't terrible but it was a ton of people. Most of the queue is now outside. CMs were great with keeping everyone organized.



PHOTOS: New Reworked Toy Story Mania Queue Debuts

*Height Requirement - None
Fastpass+ - Yes*

View attachment 299345 

*Extra Magic Hours*​
Disney has added Extra Magic Hours to Hollywood Studios during the month of July. Every day in July DHS will have morning Extra Magic Hours from 7AM-8AM. Every Friday DHS will have evening Extra Magic Hours from 10PM to 12AM. Regular hours every day in July will be 8AM to 10PM. Extra Magic Hours for Hollywood Studios have been extended into August until the 25th. 

*Annual Passholder and DVC access*​
*"Annual Passholders can Enjoy Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land on Select Dates This September!*
Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders: Take advantage of an incredible opportunity for some rootin’ tootin’ fun during Passholder Play Time!

Attendees will get exclusive access to 2 new attractions and one favorite at Toy Story Land—including Slinky Dog Dash, Alien Swirling Saucers and Toy Story Mania! Plus, hungry Passholders can chow down on tasty vittles available for purchase at Woody’s Lunch Box.

*Join us on select dates and times in September at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.

Be Sure to Register!*
Advance registration is required—so be on the lookout for an event invitation with registration details in your email. *If an eligible Passholder would like to register a Guest to accompany them, that Guest must also have a valid Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus or Premier annual pass, be listed on your Family & Friends list and have opted to share “All My Plans” with you. *Event capacity is limited and is subject to availability.

*Please Note:*
Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders must pre-register by making an online reservation for ONE event. There is no additional charge for this event. Valid annual pass and photo ID required at check-in. Activities and attractions are subject to change without notice."

*Disney Vacation Club Members will also be invited to enjoy their own exclusive experiences in Toy Story Land, including Moonlight Magic events, in September and October. (Orlando Theme Park News)*

*Disney Early Morning Magic Now Available for Toy Story Land!*
Play Big at Toy Story Land Before the Park Opens With Disney Early Morning Magic

*Toys within the land*

Rex - statue
Jessie - both meetable and statue
Green Army Men and Women - special marches throughout the land
Buzz - statue and meetable 
Woody - Statue and meetable 
Green Aliens - part of Alien Swirling Saucers 
Wheezy - Animatronic form
Forky - statue 
Bo Peep - meetable in TS4 outfit 

*Entertainment*​
In addition to experiencing attractions in Toy Story Land, guests can also be entertained by the Sarge and the Green Army Man Drum Corps, who will march through the land several times a day and stop to play “Sarge Says” with guests, and other games with a larger-than-life Pixar ball and crayons. Guests also have the option to join in on their interactive boot camp to see if they have what it takes to become an official recruit in Andy’s Backyard. (from Disney Parks Blog)

*Opening day at Toy Story Land! June 30th, 2018*

Hollywood Studios will be open from 8AM-11PM on opening day. 

Disney opened Hollywood Studios 2 HOURS ahead of schedule (6AM) and wait times for Slinky Dog Dash approached 300 minutes. The line for the coaster stretched to the Chinese Theater which is well outside the land. Just after 10AM wait times we roughly 270 minutes for Slinky Dog Dash and 120 minutes for Alien Swirling Saucers. Compared to 180 minutes at Flight of Passage at Animal Kingdom. 

As of 10:15AM the line to get into Toy Story Land is at the ABC Commissary. 

Later in the evening the land cleared out a bit and there was no line to enter the land. 

*Toy Story Land for the Holidays!* (from wdwinfo)


Woody’s Lunch Box is decorated with oversized cranberry-and-popcorn garland and a 10-foot-tall Hamm sugar cookie!
The entrance to Alien Swirling Saucers will feature green alien ornaments.
The land has a 60” Angel Kitty in a paper plate and macaroni art wreath and a holiday card “selfie” of Toy Story Characters.
Slinky Dog Dash plays the sounds of sleigh bells ringing and Alien Swirling Saucers will add two new holiday songs.
Woody’s Lunch Box has a new holiday treat — the Cran-Apple Cinnamon Tart!


----------



## rteetz

*Fastpass+ information *​
Disney’s Hollywood Studios does have a tiered Fastpass system. Currently Toy Story Mania is in tier one. We do not know at this time where the two new Toy Story Land attractions will end up. 

​Fastpass+ allows Disney guests to book their Fastpasses in advance of their visit. Guests staying at Disney Resort Hotels and select non-Disney hotels are allowed to book their Fastpasses 60 days in advance. Everyone else is allowed to book 30 days in advance. If you are unable to obtain your desired Fastpass at 60 or 30 days in advance don't fret, keep checking as one could become available at anytime. 

*AS OF 2/19/2020 SLINKY DOG DASH IS THE ONLY ATTRACTION IN TOY STORY LAND AS PART OF TIER 1*

This means guests can only choose 1 of the Toy Story Land attractions and then 2 attractions in other areas of the park. 

​
*Slinky Dog Dash *- FP+ is available as Tier 1
Rider Swap Available


​
*Alien Swirling Saucers - *FP+ is available 
Rider Swap Available 


*Toy Story Mania* – FP+ is available 
Rider Swap Available 
​Toy Story Mania does not have any height requirements.​​​Update with Date Change! FastPasses Will Be Temporarily Unavailable for Toy Story Mania Beginning This April

PHOTOS: New Reworked Toy Story Mania Queue Debuts


*Rider Swap information


Link to Fastpass+ FAQ*

https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/


----------



## rteetz

*Dining*

**​
*Roundup Rodeo BBQ - New Table Service dining location coming soon!*

*Woody’s Lunchbox* – Andy’s Lunchbox and Thermos have been left in Andy’s backyard to create a walk up quick service window that will serve up tasty meals and old fashioned soda floats. Andy’s Lunchbox is surrounded by some of Andy’s toys and lunch items. 

Woody's Lunchbox will be open all day long (breakfast, lunch, and dinner)! Expect classic American fare, old fashioned soda floats, and Toy Story themed items. 

Cast on 'The Chew' Tastes Woody's Lunch Box Menu Items

*Full menu and pricing*

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/04/whats-in-woodys-lunch-box/

Recent menu changes
https://allears.net/walt-disney-world/menu-changes/restaurant/woodys-lunchbox/
*Entrees*
BBQ Brisket Melt – $12.99

​
Monte Cristo – $11.49
Smoked Turkey Sandwich – $9.99
Grilled Three-Cheese Sandwich – $8.99

Totchos – $8.99

​
*Kids Meals*
Turkey Sandwich – $6.79
Grilled Cheese – $5.99

*Desserts*
Raspberry Lunchbox Tart – $3.29
Chocolate Hazelnut Lunch Box Tart – $3.29

*Alcoholic Beverages*
Grown-Ups Lemonade – $9.50
Bud Light – $6.75
Blue Moon – $7.25

*Beverages*
Fountain Beverage – $3.29
Fountain Beverage with Souvenir Alien Sipper – $14.99
Mystic Portal Punch – $4.49
Mystic Portal Punch with Souvenir Alien Sipper – $16.19
Ice Cream Float with Root Beer – $4.99

Cold Brew Joffrey’s Coffee – $3.79
Mikey Milk – $1.99

*Breakfast

S’more French Toast Breakfast Sandwich* – Oozy goodness in a chocolate ganache- and marshmallow-stuffed French toast topped with graham cracker crumbles. Inspired by the classic American campfire treat.

​
*Smoked Turkey, Eggs, Swiss, Peppers, and Onions on Sourdough* – The perfect hand-held stack of breakfast goodness.

*Breakfast Bowl* – The green army men line up for this hearty bowl of potato barrels, brisket-country gravy, and scrambled eggs.

(From BlogMickey)

REVIEW: Woody’s Lunch Box Rounds-Up Breakfast in Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios

Toy Story Land does have some special Holiday treats over the Holiday season! 

The Cran-Apple Cinnamon Tart


----------



## rteetz

*Shopping/Merchandise*


First look at merchandise!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disney-world/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180030A



Toy Story Land Magicband!





More merchandise!

New Merchandise Extends the Story of Toy Story Land This Summer at Disney’s Hollywood Studios














​


----------



## rteetz

*Toy Story Land Map*





*Photos*

*



*











​


----------



## rteetz

*Video

























*​


----------



## rteetz

*Toy Story Land Reviews*

Toy Story Land Review - Disney Tourist Blog

REVIEW - Toy Story Land at Disney's Hollywood Studios - WDWMagic

REVIEW: Breakfast, Lunch, and Dinner at Woody's Lunch Box in Toy ...

Toy Story Land Articles

Toy Story Land Entertainment

Toy Story Land Morning EMH Touring from EasyWDW







From @GADisneyDad14



> Just back from WDW so haven’t followed the discussion/commentary on the thread, so this may be out of context.
> 
> Managed to get to TSL three times....opening day, 7/4, and PM EMHs last night. The PM EMH visit was unplanned and at the specific request of DS8.
> 
> Just caught myself humming the background music of the land. They have the volume up nice and loud - love it.
> 
> We’re a family with younger kids (8 and 3) and have historically largely had DHS on the bottom of our priority list. We spent more time in DHS this past week than the last several trips combined. The land is exactly what we needed to make DHS more of a destination again.
> 
> Granted I may be a sucker for shiny new things I guess, but we thouroughly enjoyed the land and the rides. Everything was much better than expected from my perspective.



From @PolyRob



> Here is my recap for the 7/6 EMH and some tips.
> 
> I left my YC room around 5:15am and arrived at HS by5:40am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were very few resort guests at the tapstiles and I was third in line. I was let in the park at 6:12am and held on Hollywood Boulevard where it meets Sunset Boulevard. There were only Guest Relations and generic HS CMs holding the line/entertaining guests at this time. Trolley Car Cafe was open and some people ran in for their caffeine fix. Attraction CMs from each headliner headed over while a large crowd had formed behind me. We were all held until 6:28am and then escorted over toour desired location (RnR, ToT, or TSL). No running or walking past the CMs! Numerous announcements weremade by GR warning people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The line was split and a portion was held at the HS sign upon entering the Animation Courtyard. People on the left thought they were going to get a slight advantage, but they were held until the main chunk of guests in the center/right caught back up with them. Once we hit TSL, we were told to stay to the right for SDD or to the left for Aliens. I was fortunately on the right side based on previous reviews I had read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It got a little messy once we were actually in sight of the standby line. People were running and cutting. I entered the ride queue past the stationed umbrellas at 6:35am and got on the first ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left and re-entered the line with a minimal wait. After my second ride, I headed over to Aliens which was practically still walk-on and completed two rides on SDD and one on Aliens by 7:01am. Guests definitely seemed shocked that the land was already crowded when entering after 7am considering EMH “started” at 7am. I took some personal photos and PhotoPass photos and proceeded to try Woody’s Lunch Box. I never usedmobile order so I attempted to, but it was notoperational during EMH stating Woody’s Lunch Box was closed. I got in line with only two people in front of me and ordered the S’more French Toast Sandwich. I received my food very fast and ate by 7:18am. It looked very good, but I have to say I was a little disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bread tasted like a soggy graham cracker and the S’mores filling did not cover the whole interior of the bread. I did not finish it and was hesitant to try other items. There was only one other group eating breakfast and it was the emptiest I saw the seating area the whole trip! While I was less than impressed with the food, the CMs were extremely pleasant and helpful so early in the am.
> 
> I proceeded to TSM and rode it twice standby before the park opened to all guests and then used an 8am - 9am FP+. The standby line actually had a 10/15 minute wait by the time I got in line. Once I got up to the front, itlooked like they were only utilizing the third track. I noticed the same thing on my second standby ride. I asked the CM at loading if this was what was typically happening because I had intentions of riding TSM again during EMH during my trip and she said it was just random the way I was routed. I do not really believe that because as soon at the park opened and I used my FP+ I was sent to the original two tracks and had no wait and was loaded very fast. I did not see anyone walk to the original two tracks while I waited standby.
> 
> The whole time I was in TSL, RnR and ToT had posted wait times of 5 minutes. If I did not have FP+ for them now that they are both tier 2, I would have headed over there. Shortly after 8am, RnR jumped to a 25/35 minute wait while ToT still had a posted wait time of 5 minutes.
> 
> My tips:
> 
> Definitely get there early if HS is still opening prior to 7. Being there 30 minutes prior to a majority of EMH guests really made a big difference.
> Stay towards the right when lining up on Hollywood Boulevard and entering Animation Courtyard
> Do not rely on busses. I selected YC so I could walk, but when I was at a MK resort on 7/9, I called a Minnie Van to get there since they start running at 6:30am. (Totally worth the cost to me!)
> I would highly recommend the am EMH over the pm EMH. I have never had good luck with crowds during pm EMH, but I really wanted to try the attractions at night so I headed to HS. Between the Disney network outage and rain, I gave up. TSM and SDD were down for a large portion of the night and Aliens had a long wait. I headed back to my resort and decided I would experience them at dark on another trip.
> Be careful if you are in the back right for SDD ride photos! Rex's tail definitely covered my face andother guests on the ride photos.



From @ZellyB



> We drove our rental vehicle from Shades of Green resort. We left around 5:45 and got to DHS shortly before 6. No attendant in the parking shack so we drove right in and directed to second or third row behind preferred parking. Through bag check and tapstiles by 6:15 and at the rope. Probably 100 people or so ahead of us. They let us in around 6:40 or so. We were on SDD with maybe a 5 minute wait. Went to aliens and walked right on. Then to TSMM and walked on. We had all three rides done by 7:10 AM and headed out to the rest of the park. Rode RnR X2 walk on and then rode ToT X2 with maybe 5 min waits before official park open at 8.



From @Capang



> We made it to the CC/WL bus stop by 5:37. The HS bus was waiting and empty. As soon as we boarded we swung through to CR where we picked up no one and then arrived at HS about 6am. We were held at security until just after 6 and then held again at the tapstiles until just after 6:15. We then were held in front of the theater until about 6:30.
> 
> We had been at the very front and once CMs began leading us back to TSL many adults pushed past the little kids, mine included, and we were back a little ways. Stay to the right of you want to ride SDD. We ended up on the second or third ride of SDD. This ride is a lot of fun, but we had expectations of something a little better tha Barnstormer. SDD is much more thrilling than that and more of a "coaster" than SDMT (although the theming in SDMT is much more).
> 
> We tried for AS2 next but they were closed and said to try later. There was a group of CMs working on the ride. So we headed to TSMM and walked right on. Most cars were empty.
> 
> AS2 was open after our TSMM ride and we walked right on. It was extremely bumpy. I wouldn't wait more than 5 minutes for it, but that's just me. At this point it was just 7am.
> 
> Next we had breakfast at Woody's Lunchbox. Mr. Capang had the breakfast bowl. We both thought the tots were crunchy which, based on reviews, we weren't expecting. I had the smores toast and it was pretty good. The bread was kind of dry and I don't know if I'd order it again but it was fun to get once. We had our pick of tables as the land was still pretty empty.
> 
> Next we walked right into pics with Woody and Jesse. No wait.
> 
> At this time more people started entering the land although it was still pretty empty, especially compared to Pandora at rope drop. The faces on the people realizing they weren't getting a jump on others at 7 was pretty funny.
> 
> By 7:20 we left the land and walked right on ToT. Then we walked right on RnRC. Then we did ToT 3 more times as a walk on. We also took tons of pics at every photo pass woth no waits and no crowds.
> 
> We did some shopping and were back in the bus line to get back to the resort by 8:45. So far, it has been the longest line of the day.
> 
> I have tons of pics but I am not good at uploading them. On a related note, if anyone wants to share how to do this without me emailing myself screenshots of my pics that would be awesome. Feel free to message me.


----------



## rteetz

*Ride Videos*






*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I think there is a typo for the date of Shanghai ....
“ Shanghai Disneyland has a similar Toy Story Land to the first two and opened in April 2018.”


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I think there is a typo for the date of Shanghai ....
> “ Shanghai Disneyland has a similar Toy Story Land to the first two and opened in April 2018.”


I am thinking ahead. Presumably once TSL in DHS opens Shanghai's would have already been opened.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Thanks, Ryan!! Once again, excellent job!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Hoping this will be open for my October trip. The one in Paris is cute, though it's a shame they didn't clone the RC Racer ride!


----------



## Capang

OldSchoolReasons said:


> Hoping this will be open for my October trip. The one in Paris is cute, though it's a shame they didn't clone the RC Racer ride!


It should be. Expect a summer opening.


----------



## disneyjr77

Thanks for starting this!


----------



## abnihon

So excited!
Do we know if there will be a play area similar to Honey I Shrunk the Kids?


----------



## rteetz

abnihon said:


> So excited!
> Do we know if there will be a play area similar to Honey I Shrunk the Kids?


There will be no play area like that.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Thank you for setting this up @rteetz I hope we hear some more information next week!


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Thank you for setting this up @rteetz I hope we hear some more information next week!


Me too!


----------



## bashuck

So it seems a certainty that Slinky Dog will be Tier 1, and I'd imagine very unlikely the Saucers would be Tier 1.  That would result in 6 Tier 1 attractions, which seems excessive.  I'd imagine they would move Beauty & Beast to Tier 2.  It would even seem possible to up the daily allotment to 2 Tier 1's.  Then of course there is Star Wars next year likely resulting in some kind of change unless by then they are selling more and more FPs to the point that is really the only way to get them.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Very much looking forward to Toy Story Land and riding Slinky Dog in October!!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

bashuck said:


> So it seems a certainty that Slinky Dog will be Tier 1, and I'd imagine very unlikely the Saucers would be Tier 1.  That would result in 6 Tier 1 attractions, which seems excessive.  I'd imagine they would move Beauty & Beast to Tier 2.  It would even seem possible to up the daily allotment to 2 Tier 1's.  Then of course there is Star Wars next year likely resulting in some kind of change unless by then they are selling more and more FPs to the point that is really the only way to get them.



I was thinking they might do a toy story tier 1 with TSMM, SLINKY, Saucers and then move the rest to tier 2...maybe like they did with pandora?


----------



## whitwheels

Subbing and crossing fingers for an opening before my mid-June trip!


----------



## rteetz

bashuck said:


> So it seems a certainty that Slinky Dog will be Tier 1, and I'd imagine very unlikely the Saucers would be Tier 1.  That would result in 6 Tier 1 attractions, which seems excessive.  I'd imagine they would move Beauty & Beast to Tier 2.  It would even seem possible to up the daily allotment to 2 Tier 1's.  Then of course there is Star Wars next year likely resulting in some kind of change unless by then they are selling more and more FPs to the point that is really the only way to get them.


There will definitely be some movement. Like you said I would imagine Slinky is Tier 1 and Saucers Tier 2. Star Wars could result in something like Animal Kingdom or be something completely different.


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I was thinking they might do a toy story tier 1 with TSMM, SLINKY, Saucers and then move the rest to tier 2...maybe like they did with pandora?


I don't see all three toy story attractions on Tier 1 but I could be wrong.


----------



## DrFacilier

Thanks for setting this up.  Great info!  We have a trip coming up in August and are looking forward to checking out Toy Story Land.  I'm wondering, if FPs aren't available at our 60 day mark (because it may not be open), what is the best way to get alerted so we can snag them as soon as they are available?  Anyone know how this worked with Pandora?


----------



## rteetz

DrFacilier said:


> Thanks for setting this up.  Great info!  We have a trip coming up in August and are looking forward to checking out Toy Story Land.  I'm wondering, if FPs aren't available at our 60 day mark (because it may not be open), what is the best way to get alerted so we can snag them as soon as they are available?  Anyone know how this worked with Pandora?


Pandora they were released March 24th. Your best bet is to watch here or the Disney parks blog.


----------



## Texans_loyal

I became an AP this year in hopes for an AP preview! Fingers crossed!


----------



## BigRed98

These official land threads are awesome. Ryan, you did a great job with the Official Pandora thread and the first page of this toy story land thread is already looking great. Can't wait till we get an official opening date!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks for starting this thread Ryan!  Will be following along with the details and strategies people use once it opens (hoping to have a trip there the end of the summer)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bashuck said:


> So it seems a certainty that Slinky Dog will be Tier 1, and I'd imagine very unlikely the Saucers would be Tier 1.  That would result in 6 Tier 1 attractions, which seems excessive.  I'd imagine they would move Beauty & Beast to Tier 2.  It would even seem possible to up the daily allotment to 2 Tier 1's.  Then of course there is Star Wars next year likely resulting in some kind of change unless by then they are selling more and more FPs to the point that is really the only way to get them.



I am really interested for how they handle the tiering for the FPs for this land/the rest of DHS

I definitely thing for Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge they will move to a "Pandora model" with just the Star Wars rides being tier 1 and the rest tier 2 (possibly also having the new Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railroad as tier 1 as well for people that didn't get either Star Wars).  So I wonder how much they want to adjust things for only like 18 months until SW:GE opens.  Do they really rework things or just slot in Slinky Dog as Tier 1 and the Alien ride (not going to use the abbreviation) as Tier 2 and call it a day?


----------



## ErinF

Thanks for starting this thread, Ryan!  I'm really hoping TSL will be open for our trip in June.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

We are going in November and staying at BWV. DHS is my DD's favorite park so being able to walk over and enjoy TSL will be a huge plus. Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## eeyoregirl13

Do you all think the Slinky Dog Coaster will become a new go-to attraction, where either rope drop or advanced FastPass (not day of) would be required?  I'm trying to plan where we will be every day for an upcoming trip, so I can book dining. I wasn't planning on starting at DHS any of the days or getting my advanced FastPasses there, but worried that I will miss the Slinky Dog without either doing rope drop or 30-60 day FastPass.


----------



## Capang

eeyoregirl13 said:


> Do you all think the Slinky Dog Coaster will become a new go-to attraction, where either rope drop or advanced FastPass (not day of) would be required?  I'm trying to plan where we will be every day for an upcoming trip, so I can book dining. I wasn't planning on starting at DHS any of the days or getting my advanced FastPasses there, but worried that I will miss the Slinky Dog without either doing rope drop or 30-60 day FastPass.


I would say a safe bet is 60+ days out for FP for Slinky. 7DMT was tough to get at 60 and near impossible at 30 for a while so I’d say get a FP when your window opens and don’t count on a same day FP popping up (although it does happen for FoP so what do I know).


----------



## 10CJ

This looks cool, don't think it will be open for us on this trip though.


----------



## DrFacilier

Capang said:


> I would say a safe bet is 60+ days out for FP for Slinky. 7DMT was tough to get at 60 and near impossible at 30 for a while so I’d say get a FP when your window opens and don’t count on a same day FP popping up (although it does happen for FoP so what do I know).


Makes sense to me.  We are aren’t quite ready to park hop with our kids so we are planning 1 full day at DHS on our late August trip.  If they simply add Slinky to tier 1 and keep everything else as it is, we would definitely grab a FP for that at 60+.  I’m hoping if we RD Saucers first we can rush back over to RnR and ToT and take advantage of most of the crowd being focused on TSL.  After that we’ll look for same day FPs for TSM which have been plentiful for us in the past (hoping that doesn’t change).


----------



## AngiTN

Good job as always. Can't wait to see it all unfold.


----------



## abooch

I love Toy Story and understand this land is more for younger kids but I feel like there is no innovation here at all. Slinky Dog is no SDMT. Seems like it will be a longer Barnstromer. Doesn’t feel like they tried to do anything new here.


----------



## rteetz

abooch said:


> I love Toy Story and understand this land is more for younger kids but I feel like there is no innovation here at all. Slinky Dog is no SDMT. Seems like it will be a longer Barnstromer. Doesn’t feel like they tried to do anything new here.


Not every new thing is innovative. Star Wars and Mickey's ride will have the innovation.


----------



## GBBTomorrow

Thanks for putting this all together! I'm wondering if there are any maps that show how this land is situated within the park, along with how Galaxy's Edge will be situated. I'm having trouble visualizing the park layout. For example, where is Toy Story Mania on the model? Anybody really good at maps who can put together how all these puzzle pieces will fit?

So excited for the improvements to the Studios. I love movies and it has always been a special park to me.


----------



## rteetz

GBBTomorrow said:


> Thanks for putting this all together! I'm wondering if there are any maps that show how this land is situated within the park, along with how Galaxy's Edge will be situated. I'm having trouble visualizing the park layout. For example, where is Toy Story Mania on the model? Anybody really good at maps who can put together how all these puzzle pieces will fit?
> 
> So excited for the improvements to the Studios. I love movies and it has always been a special park to me.


Toy Story Land is behind the Toy Story Mania building. You will enter Toy Story Mania from the opposite side of the building. Toy Story Land occupies part of what used to be the backlot tour and backstage areas. 

Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge occupies the backlot tour area and Lights Motors Action area. The two new lands will be connected by a corridor. The Pixar Place street will become backstage.


----------



## eeyoregirl13

Capang said:


> I would say a safe bet is 60+ days out for FP for Slinky. 7DMT was tough to get at 60 and near impossible at 30 for a while so I’d say get a FP when your window opens and don’t count on a same day FP popping up (although it does happen for FoP so what do I know).



Thank you for your thoughts! I might need to switch my touring strategy now!


----------



## eeyoregirl13

DrFacilier said:


> Makes sense to me.  We are aren’t quite ready to park hop with our kids so we are planning 1 full day at DHS on our late August trip.  If they simply add Slinky to tier 1 and keep everything else as it is, we would definitely grab a FP for that at 60+.  I’m hoping if we RD Saucers first we can rush back over to RnR and ToT and take advantage of most of the crowd being focused on TSL.  After that we’ll look for same day FPs for TSM which have been plentiful for us in the past (hoping that doesn’t change).


Agreed, we are always able to get TSM Fastpasses day of, I hope this doesn’t change that!


----------



## HydroGuy

eeyoregirl13 said:


> Do you all think the Slinky Dog Coaster will become a new go-to attraction, where either rope drop or advanced FastPass (not day of) would be required?  I'm trying to plan where we will be every day for an upcoming trip, so I can book dining. I wasn't planning on starting at DHS any of the days or getting my advanced FastPasses there, but worried that I will miss the Slinky Dog without either doing rope drop or 30-60 day FastPass.


Sorta kinda is my suspicion. With Star Wars Land coming and two major attractions there, I suspect the TSL rides will fade pretty quickly as a top FP+ priority. But for the first 1+ year until SWL? Probably yes it will be the "go-to" because that is how WDW usually works.


----------



## tchris4

hoping its open for our late July trip and praying we get fp for slinky dog! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## DisBuckMan

Is this thread sponsored by Disney, and that's what makes it "official".

Or, is that just a way to make it seem more important than the others that are sure to follow?


----------



## bashuck

DisBuckMan said:


> Is this thread sponsored by Disney, and that's what makes it "official".
> 
> Or, is that just a way to make it seem more important than the others that are sure to follow?


Yes Walt just approved it.  What is the problem?  Do you have the same comment on the ""Official" 2018 Disney After Hours (DAH) Thread"?  Someone is trying to create a go to resource where if they just go to one thread that should be enough to cover all they need to know.  Don't look at it if you don't want to.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DisBuckMan said:


> Is this thread sponsored by Disney, and that's what makes it "official".
> 
> Or, is that just a way to make it seem more important than the others that are sure to follow?


It’s the “official” way of updating all pertinent info regarding TSL in one thread.

It keeps @rteetz from having to post answers in the 453 Toy Story Land threads that will continue to pop up in the months to come.


----------



## krysenchips

Texans_loyal said:


> I became an AP this year in hopes for an AP preview! Fingers crossed!



I'm an AP holder until June! Fingers crossed for a preview before then!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Thank you for this thread! I'm also hoping for AP previews. Got some Visa rewards on hold just in case I need a room!


----------



## DisneyMom74

GBBTomorrow said:


> Thanks for putting this all together! I'm wondering if there are any maps that show how this land is situated within the park, along with how Galaxy's Edge will be situated. I'm having trouble visualizing the park layout. For example, where is Toy Story Mania on the model? Anybody really good at maps who can put together how all these puzzle pieces will fit?
> 
> So excited for the improvements to the Studios. I love movies and it has always been a special park to me.



Check out this thread....lots of aerial photos that show where they are in relation to the rest of the park. You can go through the whole thread and look at others.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-theme-parks-new-aerials-1-26.3573399/page-51


----------



## Sarah9049

Going in June!  Hoping it will be open by then!!  Love Toy Story and I’m really excited for this new land!!


----------



## Kewz1

Glad to have found this thread! I’m heading to WDW in September. I’m in that awkward stage of wanting to put together plans but have to wait for park hours, MNSSHP dates, F&W dates and event info...



Off to read the boards!


----------



## pixie08

Thank you for this thread! I am excited to see something new during our trip this August and DS is a huge TS fan (as are most preschoolers lol).

Does anyone have an inkling as to what the height requirements will be for Slinky? I am trying to figure out if it is more in line with Barnstormer or 7DMT. While my DS may meet the height requirement for 7DMT soon I don't think I would bring him on it this year (he will be 4 in the fall) where as he has ridden Barnstormer.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I was thinking they might do a toy story tier 1 with TSMM, SLINKY, Saucers and then move the rest to tier 2...maybe like they did with pandora?





rteetz said:


> I don't see all three toy story attractions on Tier 1 but I could be wrong.



I hope they don't put them all in Tier 1. While I've done TSM many times, I want to do it plus both of the TSL rides in August (Birthday Trip). I am planning for 2 MGM days and hoping either TSM or Alien Saucers ends up Tier 2 so I can get FastPasses.



Capang said:


> I would say a safe bet is 60+ days out for FP for Slinky. 7DMT was tough to get at 60 and near impossible at 30 for a while so I’d say get a FP when your window opens and don’t count on a same day FP popping up (although it does happen for FoP so what do I know).



I am concerned it might end up like Avatar where if its not at least 64/65 days out, there is a good chance it won't be available on the day you want to do that park.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Is this the best thread to watch for AP previews? I know with Pandora they emailed the link to passholders, but I hardly ever get the emails, so I was able to secure a AP preview because someone posted a link on here. Any other threads I need to watch??


----------



## hiroMYhero

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Is this the best thread to watch for AP previews? I know with Pandora they emailed the link to passholders, but I hardly ever get the emails, so I was able to secure a AP preview because someone posted a link on here. Any other threads I need to watch??


Yes; this thread along with News Round Up 2018 will have the up to date AP preview info. Amazingly, @rteetz - Ryan, who has an AP, oversees both threads. It’ll be a toss-up as to which thread is updated first.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; this thread along with News Round Up 2018 will have the up to date AP preview info. Amazingly, @rteetz - Ryan, who has an AP, oversees both threads. It’ll be a toss-up as to which thread is updated first.



Thanks! Good to know. I'm hoping there will be some rumors about potential AP previews soon.. we will be there for our wedding on April 28th, but my fiancé isn't a passholder. Mine expires on 5/5 so I only want to buy him one if there's a really good chance of previews during that time


----------



## rteetz

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Thanks! Good to know. I'm hoping there will be some rumors about potential AP previews soon.. we will be there for our wedding on April 28th, but my fiancé isn't a passholder. Mine expires on 5/5 so I only want to buy him one if there's a really good chance of previews during that time


I will post in both threads as soon as the information is available.


----------



## Winniebell10

Love this thread! So excited for Toy Story Land!


----------



## mamamelody2

Can't wait for this!  It looks so cute and fun!


----------



## jgleason

Can't wait.  Son is gonna enjoy this if it is open by our June 2018 trip.


----------



## FastPasser.

I walk backstage by the construction site a couple of times a week, so I've been able to watch the construction progress, but I had to raise an eyebrow this past week when I looked in. Really, the land is going to be ready in a few months? But I thought the same thing whenever I walked by Pandora during construction.

A positive sign is that scaffolding is beginning to appear along the rear of the buildings along Pixar Place that are visible from TSL & GE. These areas formerly backstage, have to be made show ready. Although the work is mostly cosmetic in nature, it's a sizable project as there's a lot of industrial stuff back there that has to remain accessible while visually fitting into the two themes. I think work like that is one of the last projects to be tackled, so I guess it's going according to plan.


----------



## RocketCityMama

We go at the end of May thru June 9, hoping it'll be open!


----------



## kmc8826

Following along.  Planning another trip week before Memorial Day in hopes of AP preview.  If there wasn’t the possibility, I would be a good mom and leave the girls in school and go in June instead.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Oh how I wish they would have a Toy Story themed character meal there.


----------



## bethbuchall

chloelovesdisney said:


> Oh how I wish they would have a Toy Story themed character meal there.



I remember there being rumors of a Toy Story character meal when my boys were little which then fell through.  They are 18 and 26 now! And I still wish there was a Toy Story character meal.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

chloelovesdisney said:


> Oh how I wish they would have a Toy Story themed character meal there.



Not to mention they only have I think one Character meal in the entire park (Hollywood & Vine) now. A character meal over in TSL just makes sense.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

chloelovesdisney said:


> Oh how I wish they would have a Toy Story themed character meal there.


This seems like a total no brainer!  It would be incredibly popular.


----------



## maryj11

Following along. We are going the end of July. I'm excited to see the new Toy Story Land!


----------



## Pdollar88

Just booked a trip for early September. And I haven't even gone on my "big" March trip yet. Excited to get to see this in my first AP year!

Following for more info!


----------



## jwwi

I think I read that the third track for TSM is closed now.  Is the entrance to the ride still in the same location?


----------



## rteetz

jwwi said:


> I think I read that the third track for TSM is closed now.  Is the entrance to the ride still in the same location?


Yes the third track is currently closed to accommodate the new entrance within Toy Story Land. The ride entrance is now through the exit area of the attraction as the queue is walled off to make the change over.


----------



## PatMcDuck

When we were there a few weeks ago, the line queues were mostly outside.  It was fine, just odd.


----------



## wehrengrizz

jwwi said:


> I think I read that the third track for TSM is closed now.  Is the entrance to the ride still in the same location?


We were just there this past Thursday. the queue wasn't awful, but we had FP+. Only "bad" part was that they could use some signage upon entering Pixar Place Re: stroller parking. The only stroller parking is at the very beginning, which we saw and used, but the 1-2 CMs trying to flag down all the strollers on the way back were looking stressed. Only about a billion people strollered right past them (haha) and then either had to grumble walking back to park it, or left them wherever  and they were reparked, thus resulting in again the grumbling. But, realistically, signs don't help most of the time when you're juggling kids and strollers and people who don't believe said signs 

Ryan, I'm so excited for this thread because @MommaoffherRocker  and I are going to AP preview if at all possible and any trip together is a great one! Thanks also to @hiroMYhero  for the reminder to follow along! haha Thanks @rteetz  for the upkeep


----------



## rteetz

wehrengrizz said:


> Ryan, I'm so excited for this thread because @MommaoffherRocker and I are going to AP preview if at all possible and any trip together is a great one! Thanks also to @hiroMYhero  for the reminder to follow along! haha Thanks @rteetz for the upkeep


I am sure you guys will have a blast as always! Thanks for following!


----------



## bwbuddy5

On the latest Jim Hill podcast, he is saying that rumor is that the new Cinemagine name will be rolled out when TSL opens, and that he is still hearing it could be Memorial Day.  Here's hoping.


----------



## Tissa

Well I hope the rumor of it being called Cinemagine is wrong. That is a horrible name.   We will be there June 3-10th. I'm not sure if I'm excited or not. Will it be too crowed to deal with?


----------



## bwbuddy5

Tissa said:


> Well I hope the rumor of it being called Cinemagine is wrong. That is a horrible name.   We will be there June 3-10th. I'm not sure if I'm excited or not. Will it be too crowed to deal with?



Us too and yes. But, we’re excited of the possibility


----------



## Liljo22

abooch said:


> I love Toy Story and understand this land is more for younger kids but I feel like there is no innovation here at all. Slinky Dog is no SDMT. Seems like it will be a longer Barnstromer. Doesn’t feel like they tried to do anything new here.



Most of the other Toy Story Lands are just off the shelf carnival rides that are rethemed with TS characters.  This will be a step above that but SDD will be a launch coaster with two launch points.  I do not know too many family coasters setup like that.  

This land was never going to be about how innovative they can get.  It was about adding rides that families can enjoy with an alternative to SW:GE.


----------



## rteetz

Dis Daily Fix Featured Thread!


----------



## bwbuddy5

Liljo22 said:


> Most of the other Toy Story Lands are just off the shelf carnival rides that are rethemed with TS characters.  This will be a step above that but SDD will be a launch coaster with two launch points.  I do not know too many family coasters setup like that.
> 
> This land was never going to be about how innovative they can get.  It was about adding rides that families can enjoy with an alternative to SW:GE.



And, it will light up the eyes of my 4YO granddaughter!  That's all I care about.


----------



## sponica

bwbuddy5 said:


> And, it will light up the eyes of my 4YO granddaughter!  That's all I care about.



And anyone in their 20s and 30s who GREW UP with these movies, and yes cried at the end of the third one.


----------



## Texans_loyal

Call me crazy but I think I'm going to book a room/flight for May 17 to 20, Just as a placeholder. I'm afraid they will announce preview dates last minute and everything will either be sold out or too expensive. Yes, I have lost my mind.


----------



## krysenchips

Texans_loyal said:


> Call me crazy but I think I'm going to book a room/flight for May 17 to 20, Just as a placeholder. I'm afraid they will announce preview dates last minute and everything will either be sold out or too expensive. Yes, I have lost my mind.


My trip is May 21st - May 26th, but I'm keeping an eye out for anything within a week before or after that. I'm more than willing to add to my trip for an AP preview!


----------



## wehrengrizz

Texans_loyal said:


> Call me crazy but I think I'm going to book a room/flight for May 17 to 20, Just as a placeholder. I'm afraid they will announce preview dates last minute and everything will either be sold out or too expensive. Yes, I have lost my mind.


 This is really close to the timeframe I was thinking too! I didn't have my AP yet when Pandora opened but was there in late Apr for the SWDS races and I remember everyone scrambling right around that time for a (mid-week?) May preview. The dates you mentioned are outside the current AP discounts, right?  My problem with early reservations is that I'm convincing myself I *need* to rent DVC points and have an amazing room to split  probably because I literally just returned from a week in an AoA family suite with DH & 5 kids, so a room NOT like that sounds amazing.


----------



## Texans_loyal

krysenchips said:


> My trip is May 21st - May 26th, but I'm keeping an eye out for anything within a week before or after that. I'm more than willing to add to my trip for an AP preview!



Same! I don't mind moving dates but I feel like I should have my foot in the door instead of just waiting.


----------



## Texans_loyal

wehrengrizz said:


> This is really close to the timeframe I was thinking too! I didn't have my AP yet when Pandora opened but was there in late Apr for the SWDS races and I remember everyone scrambling right around that time for a (mid-week?) May preview. The dates you mentioned are outside the current AP discounts, right?  My problem with early reservations is that I'm convincing myself I *need* to rent DVC points and have an amazing room to split  probably because I literally just returned from a week in an AoA family suite with DH & 5 kids, so a room NOT like that sounds amazing.



Last year's AP preview was May 13th to the 22nd. Reservations were released March 24th. This is a completely different land, so it could be stupid to base it off of last year's dates. 

last time I checked (Friday), AP discounts weren't out for May yet. Fingers crossed they get released soon.  LOL I know what you mean, we were at AKL a month ago and I have no desire for a value room. Unfortunately, this will most likely be a short solo trip so values is the way to go


----------



## wehrengrizz

Texans_loyal said:


> Last year's AP preview was May 13th to the 22nd. Reservations were released March 24th. This is a completely different land, so it could be stupid to base it off of last year's dates.
> 
> last time I checked (Friday), AP discounts weren't out for May yet. Fingers crossed they get released soon.  LOL I know what you mean, we were at AKL a month ago and I have no desire for a value room. Unfortunately, this will most likely be a short solo trip so values is the way to go



haha pretty much I always stay value, but I feel like if I'm doing a preview, possibly a KTTK tour, and some Trader Sam's-ing...I can also have a relaxing room. So, next up, win the lottery. 

I was trying to remember how long / what part of the week the preview was for Pandora, because obviously the midweek room prices are lower, and I'm obscenely lucky that DH doesn't care if I bail midweek vs weekends only. haha


----------



## TAK

sponica said:


> And anyone in their 20s and 30s who GREW UP with these movies, and yes cried at the end of the third one.



And anyone in their 40s like me, who just loves them, period.


----------



## Texans_loyal

wehrengrizz said:


> haha pretty much I always stay value, but I feel like if I'm doing a preview, possibly a KTTK tour, and some Trader Sam's-ing...I can also have a relaxing room. So, next up, win the lottery.
> 
> I was trying to remember how long / what part of the week the preview was for Pandora, because obviously the midweek room prices are lower, and I'm obscenely lucky that DH doesn't care if I bail midweek vs weekends only. haha



Same, we also stay value. Good luck on winning the lottery lol.
I looked it up, says may 13th to 22nd in 2 hour blocks.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Texans_loyal said:


> Same, we also stay value. Good luck on winning the lottery lol.
> I looked it up, says may 13th to 22nd in 2 hour blocks.



bahaha right?! Thanks for looking it up. I had that thought later, like, I should be just checking; we all know it's on here


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Texans_loyal said:


> Call me crazy but I think I'm going to book a room/flight for May 17 to 20, Just as a placeholder. I'm afraid they will announce preview dates last minute and everything will either be sold out or too expensive. Yes, I have lost my mind.


Seems perfectly rational to me!


----------



## FastPasser.

Not that it means anything relative to the TSL opening, but below is the sequence of events for the Pandora pre-opening.

Animal Kingdom CMs only, were the first to preview Pandora followed by all WDW CMs on 5/5 through 5/12. AP holders & DVC members were next beginning on 5/13 through 5/22. They shared those days. IIRC, there were three 2 hour sessions.

The Press event took place during 5/23 & 5/25 with the dedication being held on the 24th. There were random soft opening opportunities between the 24th and 26th. It officially opened on the 27th.

Except for FoP being down so much, crowd control went very well. There were many, many disappointed and angry AP holders and DVC members. If you're either an AP holder or DVC member, check your email often for a notice and respond immediately if not sooner.


----------



## rteetz

Alien Swirling Saucers and Slinky Dog Dash have been added to My Disney Experience under attractions. They just say coming soon at the moment.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@rteetz, officially-speaking, which initialisms should be used for the 2 Attractions?
Slinky Dog Dash - SDD
Alien Swirling Saucer - AS2, Aliens, AS*S, A*SS (I don’t think /***/ works at all)


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> @rteetz, officially-speaking, which initialisms should be used for the 2 Attractions?
> Slinky Dog Dash - SDD
> Alien Swirling Saucer - AS2, Aliens, AS*S, A*SS (I don’t think /***/ works at all)


Good question. 

SDD and probably Aliens or AS2


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> Good question.
> 
> SDD and probably Aliens or AS2


You can decide and going forward, that’s what will be used.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> You can decide and going forward, that’s what will be used.


I’m sure both will end up being used but for acronym sake we can go with AS2.


----------



## ArielSRL

I saw in a FB group that April 9th is being reported as when TSMM is closing completely to move the opening to TSL. @rteetz have you heard anything official as far as closures? Or is this just when people are unable to book FPs for it, so it’s a guess?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

I heard in a Facebook group from a CM for that ride that it will not completely close but only one track will be open April and May and there will be no fast passes for the ride during that time.


----------



## MamaJessie

Thanks for making one comprehensive thread!  Hoping to go late summer and looking forward to following along!


----------



## Missyrose

MommyinHonduras said:


> I heard in a Facebook group from a CM for that ride that it will not completely close but only one track will be open April and May and there will be no fast passes for the ride during that time.


That is what I've heard, too.


----------



## rteetz

MommyinHonduras said:


> I heard in a Facebook group from a CM for that ride that it will not completely close but only one track will be open April and May and there will be no fast passes for the ride during that time.


I wonder if that will be the third track. I’m not sure how they would be able to have just one track from the original side open. Those first two tracks load at the same place.


----------



## Missyrose

FWIW, Disney call center CMs are confirming that TSM will be standby-only April 9-May 7. I don't ever put stock in what they say, but the end date gives a bit more credence to the idea.


----------



## rteetz

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/toy-story-mania-standby-april-may-due-toy-story-land-work/


----------



## musika

Missyrose said:


> FWIW, Disney call center CMs are confirming that TSM will be standby-only April 9-May 7. I don't ever put stock in what they say, but the end date gives a bit more credence to the idea.



While it's going to be a crazy long line, this actually makes me feel better about keeping our HS plans. I don't mind waiting if we are at least going to be able to ride it at some point.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

musika said:


> While it's going to be a crazy long line, this actually makes me feel better about keeping our HS plans. I don't mind waiting if we are at least going to be able to ride it at some point.



We're late April and I agree.  We have a morning and an evening at HS scheduled at this point since my kids love RRC and Star Tours (and TSMM!), so hopefully we'll get it in either early or at the end of the night! At worst it will be a game-time decision, but I was sad if we would have missed it altogether since we're missing Toy Story Land for this trip...


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

I think this sounds like Toy Story Land is scheduled to open Memorial Day Weekend. Soft Openings for Pandora last year started around May 8th. Fingers crossed


----------



## rteetz

This has me thinking. If let’s say the entire land isn’t finished but the TSMM entrance is would they just open a route to the new entrance so they can go up to full capacity before the land opens?


----------



## Bethislucy

Do they always do pass holder previews?


----------



## SaintsManiac

You guys have me wanting to book a room just in case. LOL


----------



## rteetz

Bethislucy said:


> Do they always do pass holder previews?


Not necessarily. It’s expected though since they did it with Pandora.


----------



## sponica

Missyrose said:


> FWIW, Disney call center CMs are confirming that TSM will be standby-only April 9-May 7. I don't ever put stock in what they say, but the end date gives a bit more credence to the idea.



My DHS/Cinemagine/whatever they're calling it date is May 9...I guess I'll find out next month if that end date is accurate


----------



## AngiTN

Bethislucy said:


> Do they always do pass holder previews?


Pandora was the first entire Land that opened in ages. NFL was the last and it was different, being an expansion and in the middle of an existing land. They didn't have an Passholder previews for it but they did pull in folks as they were in the area for soft openings. Since TSL is more like Pandora than NFL I'd expect to see them do the same as with Pandora. 
Not sure anyone who truly knows is talking about what they'll do for sure though


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

rteetz said:


> This has me thinking. If let’s say the entire land isn’t finished but the TSMM entrance is would they just open a route to the new entrance so they can go up to full capacity before the land opens?


 
Doubt it


----------



## Missyrose

sponica said:


> My DHS/Cinemagine/whatever they're calling it date is May 9...I guess I'll find out next month if that end date is accurate


There's no word what happens after the end date. It could open back up to the public/FPs or Disney could start previews for TSL.


----------



## rteetz

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Doubt it


I’m not so sure. TSMM is still operational and has been opened since 2008? Keeping it open and having the new entrance would mean fully operational and keeping the capacity in DHS up. They don’t have a lot of capacity in DHS to begin with. Keeping TSMM under full capacity only hurts.


----------



## buzzrelly

And of course we have DHS planned for April 9th. I'm super bummed. We arrive at WDW on the 8th but were planning on MK this day since we have HEA that evening. I'm wondering if I should change DHS to the 8th instead, so we can make a FP for TSMM?


----------



## rteetz

buzzrelly said:


> And of course we have DHS planned for April 9th. I'm super bummed. We arrive at WDW on the 8th but were planning on MK this day since we have HEA that evening. I'm wondering if I should change DHS to the 8th instead, so we can make a FP for TSMM?


If TSMM is very important to you then I probably would.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

rteetz said:


> I’m not so sure. TSMM is still operational and has been opened since 2008? Keeping it open and having the new entrance would mean fully operational and keeping the capacity in DHS up. They don’t have a lot of capacity in DHS to begin with. Keeping TSMM under full capacity only hurts.



I doubt they will let the general public into the land before it opens. My personal thought is they will have both entrances open and possibly include TSMM in the soft openings? But letting the general public into the land for TSMM would be hard to manage.


----------



## rteetz

MIAMouseketeer said:


> I doubt they will let the general public into the land before it opens. My personal thought is they will have both entrances open and possibly include TSMM in the soft openings? But letting the general public into the land for TSMM would be hard to manage.


I’m not saying into the land I’m saying into TSMM. So you have walls still up but a path to TSMM would be open. I don’t see how you could operate with two entrances.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

buzzrelly said:


> And of course we have DHS planned for April 9th. I'm super bummed. We arrive at WDW on the 8th but were planning on MK this day since we have HEA that evening. I'm wondering if I should change DHS to the 8th instead, so we can make a FP for TSMM?



Can you rope drop TSMM? I did it once and we got on fairly quickly. Obviously, with one track, line may take longer, but I think it wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## buzzrelly

rteetz said:


> If TSMM is very important to you then I probably would.





MIAMouseketeer said:


> Can you rope drop TSMM? I did it once and we got on fairly quickly. Obviously, with one track, line may take longer, but I think it wouldn't be too bad.



Thanks to you both. I think Rope Drop might be a better option because I don't want to change around our dining reservations. Hopefully I'll be able to get the kids up early!


----------



## Ronferr80

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Can you rope drop TSMM? I did it once and we got on fairly quickly. Obviously, with one track, line may take longer, but I think it wouldn't be too bad.



I'm assuming even with this not being a new ride, that with NO FASTPASS during that time everybody that wants a chance to ride without long waits will attempt the rope drop which may make things a lot more difficult and hopefully not crazier with the fast walking/sprinting


----------



## AngiTN

TSMM waits with 1 track open will make FoP look like a walk on
I realize having no FP line will help but only in keeping the line moving. 
I've waited an hour during EMH with 3 tracks open. I can't fathom what the line will be like in the middle of the day with only 1 track open. I wouldn't go near it myself. Thank goodness we aren't fans of the ride and usually skip it anyway


----------



## musika

Ronferr80 said:


> I'm assuming even with this not being a new ride, that with NO FASTPASS during that time everybody that wants a chance to ride without long waits will attempt the rope drop which may make things a lot more difficult and hopefully not crazier with the fast walking/sprinting



My hope is that all those people that said they were skipping the park are true to their word, lol


----------



## soniam

hiroMYhero said:


> @rteetz, officially-speaking, which initialisms should be used for the 2 Attractions?
> Slinky Dog Dash - SDD
> Alien Swirling Saucer - AS2, Aliens, AS*S, A*SS (I don’t think /***/ works at all)



I suspect this abbreviation conundrum is why they didn't choose Disney Cinewhatever Kingdom


----------



## sponica

Ronferr80 said:


> I'm assuming even with this not being a new ride, that with NO FASTPASS during that time everybody that wants a chance to ride without long waits will attempt the rope drop which may make things a lot more difficult and hopefully not crazier with the fast walking/sprinting



You mean you don't want to play stroller derby?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

I wonder if we are getting any closer to an announcement of when it opens???


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I wonder if we are getting any closer to an announcement of when it opens???


Or the July hours!  I am waiting for August nearing the 180 mark and July wasnt out as of last night.


----------



## wehrengrizz

soniam said:


> I suspect this abbreviation conundrum is why they didn't choose Disney Cinewhatever Kingdom



Oh man I literally LOL. I was really just glad I wasn't the only one truly amused at @hiroMYhero / @rteetz  's convo on this topic.


----------



## abnihon

We’re going mid- April so I guess no TSMM for us.  I’ll probably just tell my son it’s closed.

Now maybe I should FP F! and cancel the F! dessert party?  Or is the dessert party worth keeping?


----------



## rteetz

abnihon said:


> Now maybe I should FP F! and cancel the F! dessert party? Or is the dessert party worth keeping?


If you can I would keep the dessert party and use the FP on something else if you can. Personally I don't think any reserved seating for Fantasmic is necessary but I wouldn't waste a FP on Fantasmic.


----------



## wehrengrizz

abnihon said:


> Now maybe I should FP F! and cancel the F! dessert party? Or is the dessert party worth keeping?





rteetz said:


> I wouldn't waste a FP on Fantasmic.



Can't speak to the F! dessert party (have only been to one for IllumiNations) but we never start with a F! FP+, just add it on at the end of the evening after tapping in to our (3rd, 4th, 7th, etc) FP+.  I've never not seen some available even like 40 min before showtime, but I also am not typically there on a super busy night. If you have a larger group it might be worth adding at the end so you can get better-ish seats. Just food for thought  happy planning!


----------



## jgleason

So it looks like there is still a chance it will all be open by the time our trip happens mid June.  Son would be really upset if it is not open.


----------



## abnihon

But what else is worth a Tier 1 FP if TSMM is not an option?  My son is too short for RR.  Beauty and the Beast?


----------



## hiroMYhero

abnihon said:


> But what else is worth a Tier 1 FP if TSMM is not an option?  My son is too short for RR.  Beauty and the Beast?


You can pre-book 3 Tier 2s and then book Fantasmic as your 4th or 5th.


----------



## rteetz

Bob Iger does not reveal the opening date of Toy Story Land during today's earnings call. He just says later this year.


----------



## mesaboy2

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger does not reveal the opening date of Toy Story Land during today's earnings call. He just says later this year.



Obviously a graduate of the Bill Belichick School of Media Relations.


----------



## rteetz

mesaboy2 said:


> Obviously a graduate of the Bill Belichick School of Media Relations.


Well many were hoping we would get a date as we got a date for Pandora this time last year.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger does not reveal the opening date of Toy Story Land during today's earnings call. He just says later this year.


Booo haha


----------



## Calee

Our trip is May 5-12. Tsmm and star tours are the only rides at hs my kids can ride. Those that have said no fast passes through the 7th have me wondering what happens after that. I don't want to skip the park bc we missed fantasmic before and i was so looking forward to it. I'm wondering which day to make my HS day to increase our chances of getting a ride on toy story!


----------



## rteetz

Slinky Dog Dash will have on ride photo!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/slinky-dog-dash-roller-coaster-feature-ride-photo/


----------



## MamaJessie

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Or the July hours!  I am waiting for August nearing the 180 mark and July wasnt out as of last night.


I just checked and you can see through the first week of August @ILoveMyDVC 



mesaboy2 said:


> Obviously a graduate of the Bill Belichick School of Media Relations.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> Bob Iger does not reveal the opening date of Toy Story Land during today's earnings call. He just says later this year.



Is there a dislike button for this lol We go June 18-24 really hoping we don't miss this new land


----------



## FastPasser.

abnihon said:


> Now maybe I should FP F! and cancel the F! dessert party?  Or is the dessert party worth keeping?


I'm not going to advise you on whether or not you should cancel, but it's not a party. It's a "dessert & VIP viewing experience". There is no party area with desserts and tables, etc.


----------



## Linkura

Any bets on what the height requirement will be for Slinky Dog?  Maybe something between Barnstormer and 7DMT?  I'm sure Swirling Saucers won't have a HR.


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> Any bets on what the height requirement will be for Slinky Dog?  Maybe something between Barnstormer and 7DMT?  I'm sure Swirling Saucers won't have a HR.


That would be a safe assumption.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Linkura said:


> Any bets on what the height requirement will be for Slinky Dog?  Maybe something between Barnstormer and 7DMT?  I'm sure Swirling Saucers won't have a HR.



I hope its at least as fast as mine train. For some reason that thing felt fast to me.. when it isnt


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Ok so i was playing around with park hours yesterday and came across this. there is going to be a special ticketed event in DHS the Sunday before Memorial Day from 7pm to 12am. I would think this would be related to TSL opening. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SaintsManiac

disneybeautyfnp said:


> View attachment 300750 Ok so i was playing around with park hours yesterday and came across this. there is going to be a special ticketed event in DHS the Sunday before Memorial Day from 7pm to 12am. I would think this would be related to TSL opening. Does anyone have any ideas?





It's Galactic Nights.


----------



## dina444444

Concept Art

Reimagining the Future of Disney’s Hollywood Studios: First look at Toy Story Land’s Alien Swirling Saucers


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Interesting note: Disney says the Hollywood Studios name will remain the same for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> Interesting note: Disney says the Hollywood Studios name will remain the same for the foreseeable future.



This is actually a relief to me... lol  Of course my fam still calls it MGM...


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Whats so hard about Disneys Magical Studios..


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> View attachment 300793


So, as everyone expected, it's Alien Mater.  Hopefully no Larry the Cable Guy singing in this version.


----------



## BigRed98

I still have some hope for a memorial day weekend opening for TSL. We got a new piece of concept art for Swirling Saucers and info that there will be an on ride photo for Slinky Dash after earnings report. Maybe Iger and Disney didn't want to say Memorial Day Weekend until they know for sure they can definitely open it up that weekend.


----------



## BigRed98

ITALIANNYC said:


> Whats so hard about Disneys Magical Studios..



It's not a studios anymore.


----------



## dina444444

Linkura said:


> Any bets on what the height requirement will be for Slinky Dog?  Maybe something between Barnstormer and 7DMT?  I'm sure Swirling Saucers won't have a HR.


I’m betting Swirling Saucers will have a height requirement. Maters has a height requirement of 32” so I imagine it will be the same for Swirling Saucers.


----------



## Linkura

dina444444 said:


> I’m betting Swirling Saucers will have a height requirement. Maters has a height requirement of 32” so I imagine it will be the same for Swirling Saucers.


Ah, I didn't realize that Mater had a requirement.  I figured it was just like Mad Tea Party, etc.  Yup, 32" HR is a lock then.


----------



## dina444444

Linkura said:


> Ah, I didn't realize that Mater had a requirement.  I figured it was just like Mad Tea Party, etc.  Yup, 32" HR is a lock then.


The tea cups are fully enclosed. The sides on this ride will be open and you wear a seat belt.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

BigRed98 said:


> It's not a studios anymore.



Disney's magical movie land?


----------



## Mal6586

ITALIANNYC said:


> Disney's magical movie land?


They're not going to put Magic or Magical in the name of another park. Too much potential for confusion with Magic Kingdom.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Mal6586 said:


> They're not going to put Magic or Magical in the name of another park. Too much potential for confusion with Magic Kingdom.



I got it..

Disneys Enchanted Movie Land!


----------



## bwbuddy5

rteetz said:


> Interesting note: Disney says the Hollywood Studios name will remain the same for the foreseeable future.


That would be good.  Was that a Disney press release?  Jim Hill sounded pretty confident that was the new name it would have when TSL opened.


----------



## HydroGuy

BigRed98 said:


> It's not a studios anymore.


Neither is Universal Orlando AFAIK. And never was AFAIK.


----------



## MamaJessie

Mal6586 said:


> They're not going to put Magic or Magical in the name of another park. Too much potential for confusion with Magic Kingdom.


They had Cinemagic as one of the proposed names in the survey so who knows.  Just happy it isn't Cinemagine


----------



## hiroMYhero

The discussion of a potential new name for DHS is on Rumors and News: And the new name is... Disney Cinemagine Park??

Now, returning to discussing TSL, SDD, and AS2...  before Ryan returns.


----------



## rteetz

bwbuddy5 said:


> That would be good.  Was that a Disney press release?  Jim Hill sounded pretty confident that was the new name it would have when TSL opened.


Yes it was official from Disney. 

Jim Hill isn’t always right.


----------



## Eccle

Linkura said:


> Ah, I didn't realize that Mater had a requirement.  I figured it was just like Mad Tea Party, etc.  Yup, 32" HR is a lock then.


The Paris version (Cars Quatre Roues Rallye) doesn't have a height restriction despite being very similar to Mater,


----------



## Eccle

Eccle said:


> The Paris version (Cars Quatre Roues Rallye) doesn't have a height restriction despite being very similar to Mater,


Although now I've looked at it more, I'd forgotten that the Paris ride has solid vehicles whereas Mater the ride car is behind a tractor so swings out more, which maybe the reason for the height restriction. The Aliens looks to be using ride cars like Mater, so I guess would have the same height restriction


----------



## rteetz

Eccle said:


> The Paris version (Cars Quatre Roues Rallye) doesn't have a height restriction despite being very similar to Mater,


I would say this is more like Maters than Cars in Paris so it’s likely the requirements will be the same to that.


----------



## rteetz

TSMM FP+ is officially unavailable starting April 9th.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> TSMM FP+ is officially unavailable starting April 9th.


Let the previews begin. Gonna be a little crazy at DHS for a while.


----------



## Ronferr80

FastPasser. said:


> Let the previews begin. Gonna be a little crazy at DHS for a while.



Previews? For TSL??? Is there an estimated timeframe of when this is going down lol .. would love to be there when it’s going on


----------



## rteetz

Ronferr80 said:


> Previews? For TSL??? Is there an estimated timeframe of when this is going down lol .. would love to be there when it’s going on


Not yet. People are speculating it will be similar to Pandora.


----------



## Ronferr80

rteetz said:


> Not yet. People are speculating it will be similar to Pandora.



Obviously everything is speculation but if I'm there from the 13th-23rd of April I will be too early for any type of possible previews?  A guy can dream!!! lol


----------



## rteetz

Ronferr80 said:


> Obviously everything is speculation but if I'm there from the 13th-23rd of April I will be too early for any type of possible previews?  A guy can dream!!! lol


Most likely yes but you never know.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Ronferr80 said:


> Obviously everything is speculation but if I'm there from the 13th-23rd of April I will be too early for any type of possible previews?  A guy can dream!!! lol


Ahhh this was me last year! Was down for SWDS and found out about Pandora preview which was mere weeks later. Just meant I had to plan another trip


----------



## sammykster

Checking airfare and the weekend before Memorial Day weekend has a ridiculous $88 each way sale for Sun Country.  I'm tempted to book this four day weekend just in case they offer a preview and say "oops, I guess I have to go to Disney this weekend" if they don't.  Win win right?


----------



## Ronferr80

wehrengrizz said:


> Ahhh this was me last year! Was down for SWDS and found out about Pandora preview which was mere weeks later. Just meant I had to plan another trip




hahahaha Now that's an idea!!! Now if I can only get my wife on board


----------



## KNovacovschi

I just wish they would release the dates. I'm going near the end of September so I know, or hope, it will be open by then but I would love to see how it is all laid out. I do believe that all 3 TS rides will be tier 1 but hope that they at least put TSMM as a tier 2 FP.


----------



## FastPasser.

If it's done the same way Pandora was, it was basically a lottery for all the previews. Being there during the previews didn't get you in. You needed to have a special FP. I even saw one of the top 5 WDW managers turned away, that's a true story. It wasn't until very close to opening day that they had random day guest previews.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

KNovacovschi said:


> I just wish they would release the dates. I'm going near the end of September so I know, or hope, it will be open by then but I would love to see how it is all laid out. I do believe that all 3 TS rides will be tier 1 but hope that they at least put TSMM as a tier 2 FP.



I hope they don't make them all Tier 1 (also fingers crossed they drop BatB to Tier 2). I am planning for 2 MGM days in August. I can work with the two new rides being Tier 1 (SDD on one day and AS on the other), but if all 3 are Tier 1, that would mean I wouldn't be able to FastPass TSMM unless I could get it as a 4th (unlikely). Adding a 3rd day is not an option, so I'd have to do Standby or Rope Drop.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

For those who like to speculate, if this is being planned to open for Memorial Day weekend, how long can they go before announcing it?


----------



## rteetz

MommyinHonduras said:


> For those who like to speculate, if this is being planned to open for Memorial Day weekend, how long can they go before announcing it?


They could go until the day before if they wanted really.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> They could go until the day before if they wanted really.



That would be chaotic


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Someone stated on the Facebook Passholders Group this morning that the FastPass block (to reroute the entrance) ends on May 7. I wonder if that means that Toy Story Land will be opening on the 8th? I would imagine that once the entrance has been rerouted, they wouldn't be issuing FastPasses until it opens.


----------



## rteetz

Princess_Lisa said:


> Someone stated on the Facebook Passholders Group this morning that the FastPass block (to reroute the entrance) ends on May 7. I wonder if that means that Toy Story Land will be opening on the 8th? I would imagine that once the entrance has been rerouted, they wouldn't be issuing FastPasses until it opens.


It’s not expected to open on May 8th. 

Although that would be a nice birthday present for me


----------



## wehrengrizz

Princess_Lisa said:


> Someone stated on the Facebook Passholders Group this morning that the FastPass block (to reroute the entrance) ends on May 7. I wonder if that means that Toy Story Land will be opening on the 8th? I would imagine that once the entrance has been rerouted, they wouldn't be issuing FastPasses until it opens.


adding to your speculation, I wonder if that just means that they'd start their CM previews, test runs, AP previews, etc. This is literally my ideal week to go but I can't book flights w/o knowing. (Fargo is a booger like that, too expensive)


----------



## dreamer17555

When did they start previews for Pandora? Wondering if the pattern seems similar despite no announcement at the quarterly earnings report.


----------



## jimim

i just read on all ears that the press release for the summer stuff that was announced mentions toy story land "as summer gets into full swing". . . 

i personally take that as mid end of june.  not beginning of june or even end of may.  so maybe preview will be memorial day ish?  i mean 100 people can read what i read and come in with a different answer, but wanted to mention it if some missed this. . . 

jimi


----------



## mesaboy2

jimim said:


> i just read on all ears that the press release for the summer stuff that was announced mentions toy story land "as summer gets into full swing". . .
> 
> i personally take that as mid end of june.  not beginning of june or even end of may.  so maybe preview will be memorial day ish?  i mean 100 people can read what i read and come in with a different answer, but wanted to mention it if some missed this. . .
> 
> jimi



You’re reading a whole lot of specific from a very general statement.  A Memorial Day-ish open is still the most likely scenario.  Still, no one here truly knows.


----------



## jimim

i didn't mean anything by it that's why i said 100 diff people would read it diff ways.  right i meant it's a general statement as you said.

we r there in june. if it's not open we will catch it in nov when we return.


----------



## mesaboy2

jimim said:


> i didn't mean anything by it that's why i said 100 diff people would read it diff ways.  right i meant it's a general statement as you said.
> 
> we r there in june. if it's not open we will catch it in nov when we return.



I hope it is open for you!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

wehrengrizz said:


> adding to your speculation, I wonder if that just means that they'd start their CM previews, test runs, AP previews, etc. This is literally my ideal week to go but I can't book flights w/o knowing. (Fargo is a booger like that, too expensive)



That would fit with a Memorial Day opening. I believe the AP Previews started 2-3 weeks before Pandora opened.

[EDIT] Pandora was announced February 7th for a May 27th general public opening with AP Preview dates being announced March 24th. If they keep to that general schedule, we should hear something official very soon.


----------



## jimim

would be cool!


----------



## rteetz

mesaboy2 said:


> You’re reading a whole lot of specific from a very general statement.  A Memorial Day-ish open is still the most likely scenario.  Still, no one here truly knows.


Yep. Memorial Day is summer for WDW too.


----------



## bwbuddy5

This was released earlier today - certainly clears things up.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

bwbuddy5 said:


> This was released earlier today - certainly clears things up.



This is exactly what I am feeling but I do not have a Rex to blame....


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

hiroMYhero said:


> @rteetz, officially-speaking, which initialisms should be used for the 2 Attractions?
> Slinky Dog Dash - SDD
> Alien Swirling Saucer - AS2, Aliens, AS*S, A*SS (I don’t think /***/ works at all)


What about A$$, A55 or @ss


----------



## hiroMYhero

Jimmy Mouse said:


> What about A$$, A55 or @ss


... those are basic filter violations and usually result in Infraction points (30). And because none were chosen as the “official” initialism for Alien Swirling Saucer (AS2), they won’t be popping up in this thread Infraction-free.


----------



## agavegirl1

Best to spell it out for the moment I guess.  My guess...Slinky Coaster and TSMM tier one and and Alien Saucers tier 2.


----------



## hiroMYhero

agavegirl1 said:


> Best to spell it out for the moment I guess.  My guess...Slinky Coaster and TSMM tier one and and Alien Saucers tier 2.


AS2 is being used rather than typing out Alien Swirling Saucer.


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks hiro...


----------



## rteetz

agavegirl1 said:


> Thanks hiro...


No one will stop you from typing it out though!


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks rteetz.  I do watch your posts on Rumors an News.  I also belong to that "other site" under a different name.


----------



## FastPasser.

dreamer17555 said:


> When did they start previews for Pandora? .


See post #95


----------



## HydroGuy

hiroMYhero said:


> AS2 is being used rather than typing out Alien Swirling Saucer.


Maybe Disney folks should pay more attention to likely acronyms before they name something? Now we have Alien Swirling Saucer and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor. 

And if anyone thinks I am joking, many of us know that companies/organizations consider likely acronyms all the time. In fact many times companies/organizations choose names purposely to align with a desired acronym.


----------



## mesaboy2

HydroGuy said:


> Maybe Disney folks should pay more attention to likely acronyms before they name something? Now we have Alien Swirling Saucer and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor.
> 
> And if anyone thinks I am joking, many of us know that companies/organizations consider likely acronyms all the time. In fact many times companies/organizations choose names purposely to align with a desired acronym.



My daughter introduced me to the Maze Runner movies recently.  One of my first thoughts was what corporate idiot thought WCKD would be a good moniker?


----------



## jimim

mesaboy2 said:


> I hope it is open for you!


Thanks man. Eventually it will be. We didn’t go last year so we didn’t see pandora even yet. So we got that. River of lights. And a bunch of small other new things since summer of 16. It would actually be nice if it wasn’t open yet. Less to worry about seeing. Lol


----------



## Linkura

HydroGuy said:


> Maybe Disney folks should pay more attention to likely acronyms before they name something? Now we have Alien Swirling Saucer and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor.
> 
> And if anyone thinks I am joking, many of us know that companies/organizations consider likely acronyms all the time. In fact many times companies/organizations choose names purposely to align with a desired acronym.


I think the Imagineers just decided it would be a funny joke to name it something with that acronym, and no one caught it.


----------



## eiblehs

bashuck said:


> So it seems a certainty that Slinky Dog will be Tier 1, and I'd imagine very unlikely the Saucers would be Tier 1.  That would result in 6 Tier 1 attractions, which seems excessive.  I'd imagine they would move Beauty & Beast to Tier 2.  It would even seem possible to up the daily allotment to 2 Tier 1's.  Then of course there is Star Wars next year likely resulting in some kind of change unless by then they are selling more and more FPs to the point that is really the only way to get them.



I think they will put both Toy Story Land attractions in Tier 1 like they did with both Pandora attractions.


----------



## bwbuddy5

Received my TP park crowd update Monday that Studios has dropped from 9 to 7 for June 3-9. A few minutes ago, I received notice that Studios has extended hours every day that week from 9 to 9:30. Hmmm.....


----------



## rteetz

bwbuddy5 said:


> Received my TP park crowd update Monday that Studios has dropped from 9 to 7 for June 3-9. A few minutes ago, I received notice that Studios has extended hours every day that week from 9 to 9:30. Hmmm.....


Weird that projected crowd levels would drop and park hours extended.


----------



## Monykalyn

rteetz said:


> Weird that projected crowd levels would drop and park hours extended.


I thought the same thing but doesn't TP go by historical averages? And last year Pandora drew the crowds at that time of year. I'm not clear on whether TP has the ability to add predictive things in like opening of TSL...?


----------



## bwbuddy5

Monykalyn said:


> I thought the same thing but doesn't TP go by historical averages? And last year Pandora drew the crowds at that time of year. I'm not clear on whether TP has the ability to add predictive things in like opening of TSL...?



I had thought maybe that TP dropped the crowd levels based on snow days in the east - since I am first week of June, some may have to delay travel plans until later due to changing school schedules (TP had actually raised crowd level for my week a couple of months back).  Then, of course, I was hoping that Disney changed to a later closing time at the Studios because something "new" may be opening?  None of the other parks had their closing times change.

Time to wish on that star.


----------



## lovethesun12

It makes  sense to me that crowd levels will drop with increased wait times. Doesn't TP use ride wait times to determine crowd level?

With increased hours, many families (especially those that take the afternoon break) will come to parks earlier in the morning, leave parks earlier for their break and return later (fireworks times are later).

You are spreading similar crowds out over extended periods of time. That has to impact wait times.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

bwbuddy5 said:


> Received my TP park crowd update Monday that Studios has dropped from 9 to 7 for June 3-9. A few minutes ago, I received notice that Studios has extended hours every day that week from 9 to 9:30. Hmmm.....



Same thing happened for our trip, June 18-24. Crowd levels were dropped for all parks too except MK.


----------



## wehrengrizz

So last year I didn't get my AP until October, and I was not one who got to see the preview for Pandora but was with someone who did. ha!

My questions assume that the same or similar would happen for TSL, if/when that magical email comes out, what happens if it's not there? Like, is there a way to log in and still request a time/date (or whatever)? Or do you need a special link...etc.? 

Thanks for indulging my uber-hypothetical questions, allll the speculation is welcome!


----------



## dina444444

wehrengrizz said:


> So last year I didn't get my AP until October, and I was not one who got to see the preview for Pandora but was with someone who did. ha!
> 
> My questions assume that the same or similar would happen for TSL, if/when that magical email comes out, what happens if it's not there? Like, is there a way to log in and still request a time/date (or whatever)? Or do you need a special link...etc.?
> 
> Thanks for indulging my uber-hypothetical questions, allll the speculation is welcome!


You'll need the link. Last year for Pandora it was posted in the Pandora thread.


----------



## wehrengrizz

dina444444 said:


> You'll need the link. Last year for Pandora it was posted in the Pandora thread.



<3 the dis Thank you!!


----------



## Roxyfire

bwbuddy5 said:


> Received my TP park crowd update Monday that Studios has dropped from 9 to 7 for June 3-9. A few minutes ago, I received notice that Studios has extended hours every day that week from 9 to 9:30. Hmmm.....





rteetz said:


> Weird that projected crowd levels would drop and park hours extended.



Those are normal closing hours for HS historically. You can see previous years' calendars on Kenny the Pirate's website and probably some other places as well. Later in the month HS is being bumped to 10pm which is a little interesting.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Where are you seeing 10pm for HS?  

*Wait you meant June's hours, I was looking at May.  I see them, starting the 24th.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Roxyfire said:


> Those are normal closing hours for HS historically. You can see previous years' calendars on Kenny the Pirate's website and probably some other places as well. Later in the month HS is being bumped to 10pm which is a little interesting.



I wonder if Tsmm will open prior to the land? I'm really hoping it opens sooner than end of June but if not I hope to ride tsmm at least


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I wonder if Tsmm will open prior to the land? I'm really hoping it opens sooner than end of June but if not I hope to ride tsmm at least


TSMM isn’t closing as far as we know. It is going down to one track in April though.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> TSMM isn’t closing as far as we know. It is going down to one track in April though.



I just can't imagine it being one track until the construction of the land ends...if it opens say end of June that's a lot of time for only one track...how would they have more than one track open when the entrance is inside the land...I think it's going to be interesting how this all plays out....


----------



## rteetz

We might get lucky and get our opening date tonight at D23 Expo Japan.


----------



## rteetz

And no date....

https://d23.com/breaking-news-about...m-d23-expo-japan-2018/?share_token=fcc066ead9


----------



## ArielSRL

rteetz said:


> And no date....
> 
> https://d23.com/breaking-news-about...m-d23-expo-japan-2018/?share_token=fcc066ead9


Boo hiss!


----------



## rteetz

Personally I am thinking a June opening now.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Personally I am thinking a June opening now.




I'm hoping they do some AP previews in early June. I have my eye on a quick trip!!


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> Personally I am thinking a June opening now.


Yeah, it's getting a little too late to announce a May opening.....


----------



## MamaJessie

HydroGuy said:


> Maybe Disney folks should pay more attention to likely acronyms before they name something? Now we have Alien Swirling Saucer and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor.
> 
> And if anyone thinks I am joking, many of us know that companies/organizations consider likely acronyms all the time. In fact many times companies/organizations choose names purposely to align with a desired acronym.


Seriously!!  Whenever I cringe at someone trying to shorten All Star Sports I think - at least Disney knows better now - and then they come out with Alien Swirling Saucers and prove me wrong :\


----------



## RocketCityMama

bwbuddy5 said:


> I had thought maybe that TP dropped the crowd levels based on snow days in the east - since I am first week of June, some may have to delay travel plans until later due to changing school schedules (TP had actually raised crowd level for my week a couple of months back).  Then, of course, I was hoping that Disney changed to a later closing time at the Studios because something "new" may be opening?  None of the other parks had their closing times change.
> 
> Time to wish on that star.



Well I can only speak for Alabama, our governor issue a state of emergency which allow schools to request not to make up days, our system had 3 days built in, we missed a total of 3 days, the first day was a waste, it did nothing up here in North Alabama, the other 2 days were ices/snow. We are only making up the first day and they aren't even using the snow days! We had 2 half days, so we are going full days those days to make up for the 1 day missed.  So our school year did not get extended out.  Also years ago when swine flu was going around, schools shut down for several days, they did tack on days at the end of the year but said parents could send a letter in if they had vacations already planned and would be excused from making it up, which we did.  

All that to say, I wouldn't count on snow day necessarily to make crowd predictions go down.


----------



## bwbuddy5

RocketCityMama said:


> All that to say, I wouldn't count on snow day necessarily to make crowd predictions go down.



Not directly, more in hotel changed


----------



## KNovacovschi

Ok I literally just spit my water out on my screen at work when reading the acronyms, I so totally never thought of Monsters Inc Laugh Floor for that


----------



## ArielSRL

RocketCityMama said:


> Well I can only speak for Alabama, our governor issue a state of emergency which allow schools to request not to make up days, our system had 3 days built in, we missed a total of 3 days, the first day was a waste, it did nothing up here in North Alabama, the other 2 days were ices/snow. We are only making up the first day and they aren't even using the snow days! We had 2 half days, so we are going full days those days to make up for the 1 day missed.  So our school year did not get extended out.  Also years ago when swine flu was going around, schools shut down for several days, they did tack on days at the end of the year but said parents could send a letter in if they had vacations already planned and would be excused from making it up, which we did.
> 
> All that to say, I wouldn't count on snow day necessarily to make crowd predictions go down.


In my district in GA, we missed 3 days due to Irma which used up our inclement weather days. We missed 1 day due to predicted ice (actually National Championship...lol) and 2 days due to actual snow/ice. We did Digital Learning Days our last 3 missed days so the kids actually did online assignments on those days so we do not have to extend our school calendar. I'm not sure what other local districts decided to do...I've heard Saturday school, extending the school day by 30 minutes, and total forgiveness. I haven't heard of many that are extending the school year, but I am sure that there may be some?


----------



## Amw1064

Thanks for all the great info.  Can't wait until this opens!!!


----------



## AngiTN

MIAMouseketeer said:


> I think this sounds like Toy Story Land is scheduled to open Memorial Day Weekend. Soft Openings for Pandora last year started around May 8th. Fingers crossed


With Galactic Nights on 5/27 do we really think Memorial Day for TSL too? The announcement for that almost tells me TSL will be later. Anyone else?




bwbuddy5 said:


> I had thought maybe that TP dropped the crowd levels based on snow days in the east - since I am first week of June, some may have to delay travel plans until later due to changing school schedules (TP had actually raised crowd level for my week a couple of months back).  Then, of course, I was hoping that Disney changed to a later closing time at the Studios because something "new" may be opening?  None of the other parks had their closing times change.
> 
> Time to wish on that star.


Our schools have 8 days built in and between Eclipse, weather, flu, we are up to 7 so far. There's a chance they will be excused from making up eclipse, if it comes down to it. Hopefully, we don't miss any more. We are due to be out by 5/24 right now.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I'm in NJ and we don't get out of school until June 20. We have used our two built in days and we are hoping we don't use anymore!! If so they push back graduation or take away Easter break. They always threaten graduation but they have always taken other days instead (President's Day, Easter break, etc).


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

AngiTN said:


> With Galactic Nights on 5/27 do we really think Memorial Day for TSL too? The announcement for that almost tells me TSL will be later. Anyone else?



Yup, that was my exact thought too. I figured that all but cemented the June opening rumor


----------



## SeeDisney

how many tracks with TSMM have once the new land will open?


----------



## BigRed98

SeeDisney said:


> how many tracks with TSMM have once the new land will open?



3


----------



## AngiTN

SeeDisney said:


> how many tracks with TSMM have once the new land will open?


It will have the 3 it had before they closed 2 to work on the new entrance


----------



## Amy11401

AngiTN said:


> With Galactic Nights on 5/27 do we really think Memorial Day for TSL too? The announcement for that almost tells me TSL will be later. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Our schools have 8 days built in and between Eclipse, weather, flu, we are up to 7 so far. There's a chance they will be excused from making up eclipse, if it comes down to it. Hopefully, we don't miss any more. We are due to be out by 5/24 right now.


You missed school for the Eclipse?


----------



## AngiTN

Amy11401 said:


> You missed school for the Eclipse?


Our school dismissed at the exact time of the eclipse. We are located in the area of 99% totality. They decided that it was not wise to have the kids dismissing at the exact moment of the time the eclipse was happening in an area where it was going on so yeah, we got out. It was a smart choice.


----------



## Amy11401

AngiTN said:


> Our school dismissed at the exact time of the eclipse. We are located in the area of 99% totality. They decided that it was not wise to have the kids dismissing at the exact moment of the time the eclipse was happening in an area where it was going on so yeah, we got out. It was a smart choice.


That makes sense considering what you said.  We we're not back to school yet and not located very close to totality.


----------



## madchatter

AngiTN.,
I’m with you. There are no special offers for rooms after 6/10. Seems slightly later than normal to have summer deals announced. Maybe they are waiting to pinpoint the opening and don’t feel like they need many discounts this summer.


----------



## rteetz

Let’s talk about Toy Story Land please


----------



## ArielSRL

madchatter said:


> AngiTN.,
> I’m with you. There are no special offers for rooms after 6/10. Seems slightly later than normal to have summer deals announced. Maybe they are waiting to pinpoint the opening and don’t feel like they need many discounts this summer.


Later summer discounts historically are released at the end of March.


----------



## AngiTN

Mostly I just can't imagine they would want to close the park and have a Hard Ticket Star Wars centered event on the same weekend that they had the grand opening for Toy Story Land. Not thinking back to the way they held the opening for Pandora. 
I guess they could do Galactic Nights on the 27th and then the grand opening for TSL on Memorial Day (the 28th) but that would be have to be heck on park operations. Wasn't there a 2, 3 day break between the public opening and the media event for Pandora? They could do a media event for TSL before Galactic Nights then the public opening on Memorial Day. Still think that's got to be stressful to put all that on at one park in a few day stretch.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Mostly I just can't imagine they would want to close the park and have a Hard Ticket Star Wars centered event on the same weekend that they had the grand opening for Toy Story Land. Not thinking back to the way they held the opening for Pandora.
> I guess they could do Galactic Nights on the 27th and then the grand opening for TSL on Memorial Day (the 28th) but that would be have to be heck on park operations. Wasn't there a 2, 3 day break between the public opening and the media event for Pandora? They could do a media event for TSL before Galactic Nights then the public opening on Memorial Day. Still think that's got to be stressful to put all that on at one park in a few day stretch.


My only thought is since they’ll have media there they can have the media talk up Galactic nights as well. I am thinking early June though instead.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Looking at the photos my guess is the weekend before the 4th of July. But it's just a guess.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> My only thought is since they’ll have media there they can have the media talk up Galactic nights as well. I am thinking early June though instead.



I could see that - with more of a media "sneak peak" than full blown opening with it 100% done


----------



## lvcourtneyy

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rica-today-for-exciting-news-from-slinky-dog/


----------



## Elle :)

lvcourtneyy said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rica-today-for-exciting-news-from-slinky-dog/



Please be the opening dates!!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Elle :) said:


> Please be the opening dates!!! *fingers crossed*



That's what I'm hoping!


----------



## Miumiu4me

AngiTN said:


> Pandora was the first entire Land that opened in ages. NFL was the last and it was different, being an expansion and in the middle of an existing land. They didn't have an Passholder previews for it but they did pull in folks as they were in the area for soft openings. Since TSL is more like Pandora than NFL I'd expect to see them do the same as with Pandora.
> Not sure anyone who truly knows is talking about what they'll do for sure though




NFL had passholder previews. I remember going to one.


----------



## disneyjr77

I'm at work and won't be able to watch  I just tried to pull it up to live stream it, but ABC said that's not available in my area


----------



## ITALIANNYC

I'm going to go with a May 4th prediction .. Little star wars ish but ill go with it


----------



## Krandor

ITALIANNYC said:


> I'm going to go with a May 4th prediction .. Little star wars ish but ill go with it



I’m thinking mid June


----------



## lovethattink

So excited to see what Slinky has to say!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I just watched a video of GMA live about an hour ago and they said they're gonna reveal opening date on GMA!!!


----------



## krysenchips

Can somebody share the GMA video once it goes up? I'm at work and cannot view it live.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

krysenchips said:


> Can somebody share the GMA video once it goes up? I'm at work and cannot view it live.



If they post it to facebook, I will!


----------



## krysenchips

lvcourtneyy said:


> If they post it to facebook, I will!



Thanks!


----------



## disneyjr77

lvcourtneyy said:


> If they post it to facebook, I will!



Thank you!! 

So excited  We'll be there at the end of August, so i'm sure it'll be open, but i want to know how many weeks of info i'll have for planning lol


----------



## Elle :)

I'm at work and can't tune in so i'm sitting over here waiting to see what pops up.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I'm watching and waiting!


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Yes I'm also at work. Please update with a date!


----------



## princessfionasmom

Me too!! ETA:  I’m watching live and will post what I hear.


----------



## disneyjr77

princessfionasmom said:


> Me too!! ETA:  I’m watching live and will post what I hear.



Thank you!!


----------



## GillianP1301

I'm excited to hear the date! We're going end August, so I'm not worried about it being open in time, but the longer it's open before that, the better for my planning. My guess is it will be a May date. They need to be close enough to be certain of the date, so I can't see it being more than 3 months out. *fingers crossed*


----------



## lvcourtneyy

June 30th!


----------



## JETSDAD

I'm just hoping that it's early enough for previews to happen mid-May.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

We aren't going until November but it's still exciting to hear the news regarding the opening. We are specifically staying at BWV since DHS is DD's favorite park and we can walk over.


----------



## dreamer17555

So much for my Memorial Day trip... Wondering if they plan to have TSMM down (or at least no fastpass) until then.


----------



## NikkiDP

lvcourtneyy said:


> June 30th!



Thanks so much for keeping those who couldn't watch updated!


----------



## tiffne

lvcourtneyy said:


> June 30th!



Oh no, we leave WDW on the 30th! I wonder if they will have soft openings before? That’s standard practice, right?


----------



## krysenchips

Now to keep my fingers crossed and eyes peeled for late May annual passholder previews! I'll be there May 21st through 26th!


----------



## holden

Hoping for passholder previews or soft openings. We go mid June.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

NikkiDP said:


> Thanks so much for keeping those who couldn't watch updated!


 
No problem!


----------



## GillianP1301

Thanks for posting the update! They are announcing a bit further out from the opening date than I was expecting, but still overall earlier than I thought because when they said "summer", I always assume the end of that time period, not the beginning. June 30th gets them open in time for July 4th - I can't imagine what those crowds are going to look like!


----------



## AFwifelife

Oooh really hoping for some AP previews during our trip then! (5/21-25)


----------



## krysenchips

AFwifelife said:


> Oooh really hoping for some AP previews during our trip then! (5/21-25)


Me too! I'm there that week as well!


----------



## 720L

Pandora really never had a soft opening right? I doubt this land will. We booked our trip for early June thinking it would be open


----------



## lvcourtneyy




----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

How far out do they normally do AP previews? We'll be there June 25-July 2 and are AP holders. It would be awesome if we could do an AP preview event rather than fight with the crowds during the actual opening.


----------



## CogsworthTN

Our trip is May 16-27. We were so hoping it would be open. I hope at least toy story mania will be up and running by then.  This announcement has made me a little sad this morning.


----------



## bwbuddy5

It's funny, ABC News release listed the opening as June 3 - I'l guessing somebody left out a zero.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

bwbuddy5 said:


> It's funny, ABC News release listed the opening as June 3 - I'l guessing somebody left out a zero.




Someone's getting fired lolol


----------



## Rivergirl2005

So bummed...we are leaving the 25th and we are not AP holders  No toy story land for us....I hope we can ride TSMM


----------



## lvcourtneyy

720L said:


> Pandora really never had a soft opening right? I doubt this land will. We booked our trip for early June thinking it would be open



They had passholder previews


----------



## disneyjr77

Hmmmm, i wonder how this will affect the end of August crowds...


----------



## stevevm

I was hoping for Memorial Day myself.
We got July 7 and I was hoping the craziness of the first week or 2 would have be done when we get there.

Oh well we are still excited for the new rides and land


----------



## William Ades

Just announced that the opening day will be June 30th!!


----------



## ArielSRL

bwbuddy5 said:


> It's funny, ABC News release listed the opening as June 3 - I'l guessing somebody left out a zero.


I saw that!


----------



## Aron1012

What a bummer we are there June 16-23 thought that was pretty safe.  We are AP and DVC, but only 3 of our party of 8.  I remember someone saying with Pandora AP was only passholders, but does anyone remember if DVC allowed you to bring those in party traveling on your points or only those listed on the contract?


----------



## Elle :)

Well, I guess any earlier AP preview will be out of range for me. We're going early May. On the good side, maybe this will be the trip I finally get on TSMM.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Does anyone remember when they announced the previews for Pandora? I know the previews were around May 13 but I don't remember when they were announced.


----------



## FastPasser.

Aron1012 said:


> What a bummer we are there June 16-23 thought that was pretty safe.


Good news and bad news. If, and it's a huge if, they do the same thing they did with Pandora, you're there at about the right time (Pandora was 5/13/5/22) for AP/DVC previews. That's the good news. The bad news is that you'll have to obtain the FPs, and of the total number of AP holders and DVC members, only a tiny percentage were lucky enough to get them.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Looking at the photos my guess is the weekend before the 4th of July. But it's just a guess.


Man I’m good


----------



## rteetz

Well it is opening later than expected and it’s a Friday which is saved for less than stellar news....


----------



## AngiTN

Miumiu4me said:


> NFL had passholder previews. I remember going to one.


You're the only one who remembers an invitation to a preview. Others remember getting to go in if they were in the area and got lucky to be asked to come in



tiffne said:


> Oh no, we leave WDW on the 30th! I wonder if they will have soft openings before? That’s standard practice, right?





720L said:


> Pandora really never had a soft opening right? I doubt this land will. We booked our trip for early June thinking it would be open


Right, Pandora did not have public soft openings. No idea what they'll do for TSL but I wouldn't expect them


----------



## dreamer17555

Any word on what is supposed to happen with Toy Story Mania until TSL opens? I know they have one track and no Fastpasses starting April 9th but did we ever get confirmation that FP returns after May 7th or is that just a rumor? 

I would assume they wouldn't want it down to one track until opening but with AP Previews and such, I am trying to figure out what to plan for our trip that ends on Memorial Day.


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Well it is opening later than expected and it’s a Friday which is saved for less than stellar news....


Sort of right when I figured actually, based on Summer 2018 on the website for the past few weeks.
Memorial Day is not summer, June 30th is, by about a week. So right on time, based on that. 
I know, I know, Memorial Day is the unofficial start of Summer is most everyone's mind but it is still not Summer. But June 30th is. 
Bummer for our end of school year trip though. Now we can only hope that it lines up with any potential passholder previews


----------



## Shellyb84

lvcourtneyy said:


> Does anyone remember when they announced the previews for Pandora? I know the previews were around May 13 but I don't remember when they were announced.



March 24.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Sort of right when I figured actually, based on Summer 2018 on the website for the past few weeks.
> Memorial Day is not summer, June 30th is, by about a week. So right on time, based on that.
> I know, I know, Memorial Day is the unofficial start of Summer is most everyone's mind but it is still not Summer. But June 30th is.
> Bummer for our end of school year trip though. Now we can only hope that it lines up with any potential passholder previews


Memorial Day is definitely Summer for Disney. 

I expected early to mid June. The Friday news release means they want to later date to get less press.


----------



## AngiTN

dreamer17555 said:


> Any word on what is supposed to happen with Toy Story Mania until TSL opens? I know they have one track and no Fastpasses starting April 9th but did we ever get confirmation that FP returns after May 7th or is that just a rumor?
> 
> I would assume they wouldn't want it down to one track until opening but with AP Previews and such, I am trying to figure out what to plan for our trip that ends on Memorial Day.


My guess? They'll have the new entrance area reworked and access to the other tracks available again after 4/9, or near then. They'll leave the make shift entrance in use until the land opens but return to using all the tracks. Again, just my guess


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Hmm I can make 60 day fast passes first week of June. I assume they don't do fast passes when the park hasn't opened yet at that point?

Gonna have to mess around with my hollywood studios day when those come up


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Shellyb84 said:


> March 24.



Thanks!


----------



## Lost Yeti

Hmmm....

So, if one is a silver passholder, would he/she have to purchase a day ticket to attend a possible AP preview? Their summer blockout begins June 3.

That's a real bummer for those passholders if so.


----------



## rteetz

ITALIANNYC said:


> Hmm I can make 60 day fast passes first week of June. I assume they don't do fast passes when the park hasn't opened yet at that point?
> 
> Gonna have to mess around with my hollywood studios day when those come up


FPs for the attractions won’t come online until the land officially opens. So you wouldn’t be able to book these attractions until 60 days out from July 30th most likely.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Lost Yeti said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> So, if one is a silver passholder, would he/she have to purchase a day ticket to attend a possible AP preview? Their summer blockout begins June 3.


A day ticket isn’t an AP so I’m not sure that would work.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

rteetz said:


> FPs for the attractions won’t come online until the land officially opens. So you wouldn’t be able to book these attractions until 60 days out from June 30th most likely.



You mean on June 30th I can book them.. Considering I will already have fast passes booked for the august vacation


----------



## AFwifelife

Lost Yeti said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> So, if one is a silver passholder, would he/she have to purchase a day ticket to attend a possible AP preview? Their summer blockout begins June 3.
> 
> That's a real bummer for those passholders if so.



I would assume silver passholders wouldn't get the email since they are blocked out during that time.


----------



## rteetz

ITALIANNYC said:


> You mean on June 30th I can book them.. Considering I will already have fast passes booked for the august vacation


June 30th would be the day you can book them for. April 30th is when you could book them for that date most likely.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AngiTN said:


> Sort of right when I figured actually, based on Summer 2018 on the website for the past few weeks.
> Memorial Day is not summer, June 30th is, by about a week. So right on time, based on that.
> I know, I know, Memorial Day is the unofficial start of Summer is most everyone's mind but it is still not Summer. But June 30th is.
> Bummer for our end of school year trip though. Now we can only hope that it lines up with any potential passholder previews




This is what I thought, as well.


----------



## Lost Yeti

rteetz said:


> A day ticket isn’t an AP so I’m not sure that would work.



Right, but wouldn't this fall under an AP "perk".  While they wouldn't be using their AP to enter they still are an AP and should still be entitled to those perks.

I.E. - They would still get their merchandise discount/dining discounts even if they enter during a blockout.


----------



## randumb0

There goes my passholder preview


----------



## rteetz

Lost Yeti said:


> Right, but wouldn't this fall under an AP "perk".  While they wouldn't be using their AP to enter they would still are an AP and should still be entitled to those perks.
> 
> I.E. - They would still get their merchandise discount/dining discounts even if they enter during a blockout.


You have to sign up for AP previews. You likely wouldn’t be able to use a Silver pass for that even if you bought a one day ticket. Silver pass holders probably won’t be sent the sign up info.


----------



## Missyrose

Lost Yeti said:


> Right, but wouldn't this fall under an AP "perk".  While they wouldn't be using their AP to enter they still are an AP and should still be entitled to those perks.
> 
> I.E. - They would still get their merchandise discount/dining discounts even if they enter during a blockout.


Pandora's preview said guests must present a "valid annual pass." Wouldn't that mean it needs to be usable for entry?


----------



## lovethattink

Missyrose said:


> Pandora's preview said guests must present a "valid annual pass." Wouldn't that mean it needs to be usable for entry?



My pass was scanned for Pandora's preview. 

For NFL, I had a confirmation email.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Missyrose said:


> Pandora's preview said guests must present a "valid annual pass." Wouldn't that mean it needs to be usable for entry?



That's the big question.

I would assume a large percentage of local passholders have the silver pass. If they are also "blocked out" from a preview I would think that would be PR/customer relations nightmare.


----------



## disneydreamer781

For the most part I'm relieved. We're booked May 22 - 26 and at least I'll get to enjoy DHS without all that extra mayhem. We'll get a chance to see it on our December trip instead.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sorry if this is a repeat question, but when did the Pandora AP preview emails go out after the opening date was announced?


----------



## Lost Yeti

SaintsManiac said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question, but when did the Pandora AP preview emails go out after the opening date was announced?



I think it was the end of March. I want to say March 29th.  

That being said, if you wait for the email it might be too late


----------



## notnothin

Lost Yeti said:


> That's the big question.
> 
> I would assume a large percentage of local passholders have the silver pass. If they are also "blocked out" from a preview I would think that would be PR/customer relations nightmare.



How so?  FL residents may purchase a pass without blockout dates just like anyone else.


----------



## ForEver2016

Anyone care to speculate what the crowds will be like that weekend? It’s already going to be extra busy because it’s the weekend before 4th of July and now this.

What were Pandora crowds like opening weekend?


----------



## BigB0882

We will be there the week before.  Is there really a chance for them to do previews for AP holders?  We have the Platinum pass and would be THRILLED to get a chance to go in and see.  Even if we can't get a FP and don't ride a single thing, I would just like to be able to see it and walk around.  I'd go do the other rides with no lines, haha.

This might make attendance a little more tolerable in the other parks that week as a lot of people might move their vacation to the next week to try and get in for the opening.  Or maybe attendance will be insane as everyone tries to get in for the previews and avoid the park the next week.  We shall see!


----------



## BigB0882

Oh, and if we have an AP but have not activated it yet (will not activate until we get there in June), will we still get the AP preview email or does that only go out to people with currently activated passes?  Do you even need the email or is anyone with an AP allowed in during that preview time?


----------



## AFwifelife

Missyrose said:


> Pandora's preview said guests must present a "valid annual pass." Wouldn't that mean it needs to be usable for entry?



Ugh my AP isn't going to be activated until May.  Will that exclude us from the "valid" part?


----------



## rteetz

Lost Yeti said:


> That's the big question.
> 
> I would assume a large percentage of local passholders have the silver pass. If they are also "blocked out" from a preview I would think that would be PR/customer relations nightmare.


Disney chooses their block outs purposely. I wouldn’t think this would be a PR nightmare. When you buy that pass you know you won’t be able to visit all the time.


----------



## 720L

ForEver2016 said:


> Anyone care to speculate what the crowds will be like that weekend? It’s already going to be extra busy because it’s the weekend before 4th of July and now this.
> 
> What were Pandora crowds like opening weekend?



I'm guessing insane crowds.


----------



## rteetz

AFwifelife said:


> Ugh my AP isn't going to be activated until May.  Will that exclude us from the "valid" part?


It shouldn’t. Your pass is valid just not activated yet.


----------



## rteetz

ForEver2016 said:


> Anyone care to speculate what the crowds will be like that weekend? It’s already going to be extra busy because it’s the weekend before 4th of July and now this.
> 
> What were Pandora crowds like opening weekend?


I’m not sure if it will be Pandora crazy but expect large crowds. Pandora had waits just to enter the land itself.


----------



## Ronferr80

So Official announcement was made on GMA!!!! June 30th 2018!!!!!


----------



## Klayfish

Oh boy...very last park day is June 30th.  Guess I know where we'll be.


----------



## AFwifelife

rteetz said:


> It shouldn’t. Your pass is valid just not activated yet.



I hope it does count! With it being summer and us local enough, we can pop by any day.


----------



## Missyrose

AFwifelife said:


> Ugh my AP isn't going to be activated until May.  Will that exclude us from the "valid" part?


It just needs to be valid the day you attend the preview.


----------



## Klayfish

Oh, and do we have any idea how the new rides will be tiered?


----------



## Roxyfire

ForEver2016 said:


> Anyone care to speculate what the crowds will be like that weekend? It’s already going to be extra busy because it’s the weekend before 4th of July and now this.
> 
> What were Pandora crowds like opening weekend?



Very busy, even throughout a couple weeks after. The first weekend they had to control access into the land itself. There was a standby line for those that didn't have a FP for a Pandora ride. That went away fairly soon but people had the mindset of "hey lets go check it out" and it was a pretty popular idea. But at around rope drop time, the rest of the park was absolutely dead. We had a FP for a pandora ride and ended up going to Everest and rode that back to back more times than I can remember. Then went to the Safari and had time to spare before our flight of passage FP. So there is something to be said for enjoying short rides elsewhere and not following the crowd.


----------



## Kellykins1218

We get there July 8


----------



## SaintsManiac

Lost Yeti said:


> I think it was the end of March. I want to say March 29th.
> 
> That being said, if you wait for the email it might be too late





I thought you needed an email? Sorry I am new to this AP thing 


ETA: I googled the Pandora ones and I see how it worked now!


----------



## mrsap

We will be there but considering avoiding till our next trip! Bad enough 4th of July week will be crazy to begin with!


----------



## DisMommaof2

BigB0882 said:


> We will be there the week before.  Is there really a chance for them to do previews for AP holders?  We have the Platinum pass and would be THRILLED to get a chance to go in and see.  Even if we can't get a FP and don't ride a single thing, I would just like to be able to see it and walk around.  I'd go do the other rides with no lines, haha.
> 
> This might make attendance a little more tolerable in the other parks that week as a lot of people might move their vacation to the next week to try and get in for the opening.  Or maybe attendance will be insane as everyone tries to get in for the previews and avoid the park the next week.  We shall see!



Same for us!!  we are trying to decide if we want to take a chance for a preview or re book for later in the summer...what to do what to do???


----------



## NikkiDP

Lost Yeti said:


> I think it was the end of March. I want to say March 29th.
> 
> That being said, if you wait for the email it might be too late



I am new to this Passholder thing too! I am a Platinum member so don't have blackouts. Could you, or someone else, explain a little more what is meant by waiting for an email might be too late? If there are previews is it something that you sign up for?

I'm sorry if this is off topic, it is just really cool to have the possibility of seeing it early!


----------



## BigB0882

I still need more explanations so I don't mess all of this up.

Do you have to confirm anything for the preview if you have the AP?  Is it something you must register for or is it just that if you have an AP that isn't blocked out on those dates you can attend the preview so long as you show up?  We will be there the week before but I don't want to find out that we can't go in because we didn't reply to an email or sign up online somewhere.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

CogsworthTN said:


> Our trip is May 16-27. We were so hoping it would be open. I hope at least toy story mania will be up and running by then.  This announcement has made me a little sad this morning.



Don't be sad...it's a reason to plan another trip  And hey, maybe it will help lighten the crowds while you are there!



disneydreamer781 said:


> For the most part I'm relieved. We're booked May 22 - 26 and at least I'll get to enjoy DHS without all that extra mayhem. We'll get a chance to see it on our December trip instead.



I'm also relieved! We are there May 13-21 and while I would love to see it, I'm glad to be missing the crowds that will be there. I'm hoping this announcement means that people who are planning now will just plan their trips for those dates and look past our week. 

We were there last year as the AP and DVC previews were going on and missed the opening of Pandora which was a bummer. BUT now we have something new and exciting to look forward to on this trip AND other folks have already worked out the best strategies so I know the what's and how's before going in.


----------



## Shellyb84

SaintsManiac said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question, but when did the Pandora AP preview emails go out after the opening date was announced?



I never got the email, but read about it on the Dis and got a spot.  The date on my confirmation email was March 24.


----------



## BigB0882

Shellyb84 said:


> I never got the email, but read about it on the Dis and got a spot.  The date on my confirmation email was March 24.



Can you please explain more about this process.  I will be there the week before and don't want to miss the previews.  I do have an AP.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Shellyb84 said:


> I never got the email, but read about it on the Dis and got a spot.  The date on my confirmation email was March 24.





This is more nerve wracking then trying to get FoP FPs


----------



## Busterbailey

A little bummed that we'll be missing the land as we're leaving the 28th.  I got an email from touring plans this morning saying the expected crowds for the dates we'll be there June 21-28 is lower for all parks. Do you all think that has to do with TSL opening the following week?


----------



## wdwlver

So would you be able to book 60 day fast passes on April 30 or May 1 if you’re staying onsite?


----------



## Lost Yeti

notnothin said:


> How so?  FL residents may purchase a pass without blockout dates just like anyone else.





rteetz said:


> Disney chooses their block outs purposely. I wouldn’t think this would be a PR nightmare. When you buy that pass you know you won’t be able to visit all the time.



Yup, understand all of that. 

I'm not talking about an inability to get into the park during a blockout date but the inability to access a pretty big perk. If I were a silver passholder, I wouldn't mind paying for a day ticket to enter the park so I could use my AP status to access a preview. My question regarding validity is about if that means you are currently an AP holder OR valid for access to the park itself.  So, if it's the former, someone with a silver pass should still be able to register provided they have a valid ticket. 

The precedent is that you have access to your AP perks even if you do not currently have access to the park with your AP (merchandise/dining discounts and, if you have a gold pass, photopass). Granted, this is a special circumstance. Just curious if anyone KNOWS from experience or employee knowledge.

I'm going to drop this now - I feel like I'm pulling this a little off topic. Carry on


----------



## TAK

When will FastPasses be available for the new rides, do you think? (I saw this addressed above, but didn't understand the answer.) We have a trip planned already for July 27-30, for example. When I go to make FastPasses for that trip on May 27, will the new Toy Story Land rides be an option already? Or are there no FastPass reservations until June 30th, so on that day everyone in the next 60 days i scrambling all at once? How did this work for Pandora? TIA if anyone has some insight.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Shellyb84 said:


> I never got the email, but read about it on the Dis and got a spot.  The date on my confirmation email was March 24.



March 24th - thanks! Was off by a few days.

Yeah, by the time I got the email it was sold out.


----------



## tchris4

so if my trip is end of July, will I be able to book fastpasses (or attempt to book them) in May when I do my others? I'M SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Ronferr80

Going the end up April so we will miss it but excited  for everyone on this thread that will be there and hopefully provide us with awesome information, thoughts, opinions!!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

So about 2 months before opening I guess we'll see the previews if they happen...


----------



## Aron1012

SaintsManiac said:


> So about 2 months before opening I guess we'll see the previews if they happen...



I think I read Pandora only started on May 2nd, so about 25 or so days before??


----------



## SaintsManiac

Aron1012 said:


> I think I read Pandora only started on May 2nd, so about 25 or so days before??




PP above said they got signed up March 24, so that was about 2 months.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> Friday which is saved for less than stellar news....



I feel like this was not that long ago that you posted this, but it's about 38 pages back...
Anyway, I had that same thought. "A FRIDAY announcement? "


----------



## rteetz

wehrengrizz said:


> I feel like this was not that long ago that you posted this, but it's about 38 pages back...
> Anyway, I had that same thought. "A FRIDAY announcement? "


It’s likely due to the later than expected announcement.


----------



## rteetz

TAK said:


> When will FastPasses be available for the new rides, do you think? (I saw this addressed above, but didn't understand the answer.) We have a trip planned already for July 27-30, for example. When I go to make FastPasses for that trip on May 27, will the new Toy Story Land rides be an option already? Or are there no FastPass reservations until June 30th, so on that day everyone in the next 60 days i scrambling all at once? How did this work for Pandora? TIA if anyone has some insight.


I’d imagine FPs would be released 60 days out. So no FPs until June 30th when the land opens.


----------



## rteetz

TAK said:


> When will FastPasses be available for the new rides, do you think? (I saw this addressed above, but didn't understand the answer.) We have a trip planned already for July 27-30, for example. When I go to make FastPasses for that trip on May 27, will the new Toy Story Land rides be an option already? Or are there no FastPass reservations until June 30th, so on that day everyone in the next 60 days i scrambling all at once? How did this work for Pandora? TIA if anyone has some insight.


I’d imagine FPs would be released 60 days out. So no FPs until June 30th when the land opens.


----------



## Aron1012

SaintsManiac said:


> PP above said they got signed up March 24, so that was about 2 months.



Sorry misunderstood what you were saying, thought you meant they would start then.  Yeah that seems about right for the release. 

Anyone have suggestions (other than checking here multiple times a day like always) of best way to find out as soon as they are released?


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

krysenchips said:


> Now to keep my fingers crossed and eyes peeled for late May annual passholder previews! I'll be there May 21st through 26th!


I think that is too soon. I suspect mid June. Pandora's started May 8th for a May 27th opening. So I'm thinking around June 11th.


----------



## rteetz

I’d also happen to guess this is later than originally expected for Disney. I have heard two accounts of an issue with Alien Swirling Saucers specifically it’s roof. That could have delayed things.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

lvcourtneyy said:


> Does anyone remember when they announced the previews for Pandora? I know the previews were around May 13 but I don't remember when they were announced.



Around March 24th


----------



## Linkura

Really not super shocking that it's so late, considering the lack of progress in construction.  Would have been really weird if it was ~3 months out and it looked like it does now.  Still, it's a bit later than I expected.  Now the next thing on the radar is the FP tier structure.  Very interested to see what that looks like.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

Lost Yeti said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> So, if one is a silver passholder, would he/she have to purchase a day ticket to attend a possible AP preview? Their summer blockout begins June 3.
> 
> That's a real bummer for those passholders if so.



I remember last year for the AP preview, everyone in the party had to be an AP to get into that preview. DVC could bring the guests on the reservation. This is my issue as well. I have premier plus, but hubby is silver. We would have to upgrade his or hope we get into the DVC preview if offered.


----------



## FastPasser.

MIAMouseketeer said:


> I think that is too soon. I suspect mid June. Pandora's started May 8th for a May 27th opening. So I'm thinking around June 11th.


The CM previews were taking place on the 8th. The AP/DVC previews began on the 13th.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

Lost Yeti said:


> Yup, understand all of that.
> 
> I'm not talking about an inability to get into the park during a blockout date but the inability to access a pretty big perk. If I were a silver passholder, I wouldn't mind paying for a day ticket to enter the park so I could use my AP status to access a preview. My question regarding validity is about if that means you are currently an AP holder OR valid for access to the park itself.  So, if it's the former, someone with a silver pass should still be able to register provided they have a valid ticket.
> 
> The precedent is that you have access to your AP perks even if you do not currently have access to the park with your AP (merchandise/dining discounts and, if you have a gold pass, photopass). Granted, this is a special circumstance. Just curious if anyone KNOWS from experience or employee knowledge.
> 
> I'm going to drop this now - I feel like I'm pulling this a little off topic. Carry on



My hubby is a silver passholder and I kinda feel this was done purposely by Disney. Last year the emails were sent out in tiers. I was Gold at the time and by the time I got the email, it was completely booked. However, I had seen the link online and gotten a space for us. I kinda think Disney wants to block out the silver passholders to give more opportunity to their higher paying customers. If we can secure an AP spot, we will definitely upgrade his pass even though it expires in August. For us, the previews are worth it. The Pandora preview was amazing. Plus our son is obsessed with Toy Story.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

I had made a cash reservation for the weekend before Memorial in hopes of AP preview. Just moved it to the weekend before 6/30. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TAK

rteetz said:


> I’d imagine FPs would be released 60 days out. So no FPs until June 30th when the land opens.


rteetz, I'm so sorry but I'm completely confused by that answer. In the first part you're saying FPs released 60 days out, but then in the second part you're saying not until opening day. Forgive me for being dense, but I don't get it!

I know there won't *be* any fast passes usable until the ride opens on June 30th, but let's say you're going to Disney on July 10th. You think we *will* be able to reserve them 60 days out from 7/10, or that we wouldn't be able to reserve them until 6/30, when the land opens? I think you mean the latter, but I'm not sure. I figure we must know what they did with Pandora, so it would be a similar situation.


----------



## lovethattink

SaintsManiac said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question, but when did the Pandora AP preview emails go out after the opening date was announced?





Lost Yeti said:


> I think it was the end of March. I want to say March 29th.
> 
> That being said, if you wait for the email it might be too late





Shellyb84 said:


> I never got the email, but read about it on the Dis and got a spot.  The date on my confirmation email was March 24.





Lost Yeti said:


> March 24th - thanks! Was off by a few days.
> 
> Yeah, by the time I got the email it was sold out.



By the time I got the email,  all slots were taken. Thanks to the DIS, I had already reserved our preview!


----------



## BigB0882

Ok, so what I am gathering is that an email will eventually be sent out (assuming they do AP previews) but you are better off paying close attention to the DIS for directions on when and how to reserve your preview as they must post it before the emails are all sent out.


----------



## rteetz

TAK said:


> rteetz, I'm so sorry but I'm completely confused by that answer. In the first part you're saying FPs released 60 days out, but then in the second part you're saying not until opening day. Forgive me for being dense, but I don't get it!
> 
> I know there won't *be* any fast passes usable until the ride opens on June 30th, but let's say you're going to Disney on July 10th. You think we *will* be able to reserve them 60 days out from 7/10, or that we wouldn't be able to reserve them until 6/30, when the land opens? I think you mean the latter, but I'm not sure. I figure we must know what they did with Pandora, so it would be a similar situation.


FPs are released 60 days out. You can book them for June 30th and beyond. So you can start booking those FPs on April 30th.


----------



## rteetz

BigB0882 said:


> Ok, so what I am gathering is that an email will eventually be sent out (assuming they do AP previews) but you are better off paying close attention to the DIS for directions on when and how to reserve your preview as they must post it before the emails are all sent out.


Correct.


----------



## rteetz

Major question for me is how will they handle TSMM in May and June before the land opens.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> Major question for me is how will they handle TSMM in May and June before the land opens.



Surely they won't leave it closed all that time or even running only 1 track.....can they?? 

I just can't believe there isn't a spot inside where they can merge from the current entrance into the new loading que without going into the new land.  Have it setup with a door or temporary barrier that can be closed one night and open the next day June 30th.  Sure seems like a simple task for a company as big as Disney.  Unless there is other work to the actual ride or track that is.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> Surely they won't leave it closed all that time or even running only 1 track.....can they??
> 
> I just can't believe there isn't a spot inside where they can merge from the current entrance into the new loading que without going into the new land.  Have it setup with a door or temporary barrier that can be closed one night and open the next day June 30th.  Sure seems like a simple task for a company as big as Disney.  Unless there is other work to the actual ride or track that is.


I don’t see it closing. I’m thinking they might open a path to the new entrance prior to June 30th.


----------



## Anal Annie

TAK said:


> rteetz, I'm so sorry but I'm completely confused by that answer. In the first part you're saying FPs released 60 days out, but then in the second part you're saying not until opening day. Forgive me for being dense, but I don't get it!
> 
> I know there won't *be* any fast passes usable until the ride opens on June 30th, but let's say you're going to Disney on July 10th. You think we *will* be able to reserve them 60 days out from 7/10, or that we wouldn't be able to reserve them until 6/30, when the land opens? I think you mean the latter, but I'm not sure. I figure we must know what they did with Pandora, so it would be a similar situation.



I remember last year when I went to book FP's for our July 4th week on May 1st the FP's for Pandora weren't available at 7:00 am and I was freaking out bcuz I had to leave for work.  They were supposed to be available but there was a glitch and they were locked or something and didn't release.  I kept trying to watch for updates on the DIS and texted a friend to help me keep watch for news on them.  She texted me in the early afternoon when she saw they got it fixed and that they released but I was driving at the time!  I pulled over and booked them on my MDE phone app!!   It was so stressful.


----------



## rteetz

No official word on meet and greets.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> According to MousePlanet Toy Story Land will have meet and greets with Weezy, Jessie, Rex, and the green aliens.



Guessing those won't be part of any previews though??  So are Buzz and Woody staying somewhere else or being taken out?


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

Can anyone book club level FP yet 90 days out who can see if TSM is available after May 9?


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> Guessing those won't be part of any previews though??  So are Buzz and Woody staying somewhere else or being taken out?


I haven’t seen anything on them yet.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> Guessing those won't be part of any previews though??  So are Buzz and Woody staying somewhere else or being taken out?


This was based on the original version of the land though so meet and greets might have been cut with that. We don’t really know yet.


----------



## rteetz

Toy Story Mania Entrance


----------



## BigB0882

I just realized that my stepmom will be with us and she does not have an AP.  I feel bad but she is going to have to find something to entertain herself with for a couple of hours.  We wont need a ton of time in the area and may not even do any rides if the lines are insane.  Maybe I can convince her to sit at Brown Derby and enjoy some cocktails.  lol  Or we can go early/late and she can meet us or head back to the room.


----------



## hiroMYhero

TAK said:


> You think we *will* be able to reserve them 60 days out from 7/10,


Yes, because they will be in the FP system at least 60 days prior to June 30th.


----------



## randumb0

ForEver2016 said:


> Anyone care to speculate what the crowds will be like that weekend? It’s already going to be extra busy because it’s the weekend before 4th of July and now this.
> 
> What were Pandora crowds like opening weekend?



There was a huge line to even enter the park


----------



## ErinF

Busterbailey said:


> A little bummed that we'll be missing the land as we're leaving the 28th. I got an email from touring plans this morning saying the expected crowds for the dates we'll be there June 21-28 is lower for all parks. Do you all think that has to do with TSL opening the following week?



No--Touring Plans stated in a blog post earlier this week that they would be making updates to their crowd calendar this week. (https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/02/12/crowd-calendar-4-1/)  I don't think they were aware of the TSL opening date ahead of time.  But I got the same email early this morning (I have a trip in early June) and it did give me pause for a minute!


----------



## CAS239

BigB0882 said:


> Ok, so what I am gathering is that an email will eventually be sent out (assuming they do AP previews) but you are better off paying close attention to the DIS for directions on when and how to reserve your preview as they must post it before the emails are all sent out.


Your best bet is to stay current on this forum.

50-50 chance you get an email for it. For Pandora I saw on this forum that sign ups started and I went and signed up. It went live about 8am, I happened to check around 8:30. Sign ups were full by about noon. So it latest longer than I thought. I figured an hour or 2, but it latest about 4

My wife received an email about it little while after it opened and I never received an email.

So I'd keep tabs on this forum, followed by checking your email


----------



## Texans_loyal

*Changes flight and hotel to mid June*
 I will be stalking this thread until then


----------



## AngiTN

rteetz said:


> Major question for me is how will they handle TSMM in May and June before the land opens.





Aron1012 said:


> Surely they won't leave it closed all that time or even running only 1 track.....can they??
> 
> I just can't believe there isn't a spot inside where they can merge from the current entrance into the new loading que without going into the new land.  Have it setup with a door or temporary barrier that can be closed one night and open the next day June 30th.  Sure seems like a simple task for a company as big as Disney.  Unless there is other work to the actual ride or track that is.





rteetz said:


> I don’t see it closing. I’m thinking they might open a path to the new entrance prior to June 30th.


My guess is somehow they will return access to all 3 tracks but leave the modified entrance they are currently using. Though they aren't down to 1 track yet, right? 
Anyway, If there is anyway they can keep it running with 3 tracks once things are reconfigured inside I'm sure they'll return to all 3 if possible. Or even 2 of them (they are running 2 right now, right?)
Maybe they already know what they can get back open and that's why they have it set to only remain standy by till May as it is


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> My guess is somehow they will return access to all 3 tracks but leave the modified entrance they are currently using. Though they aren't down to 1 track yet, right?
> Anyway, If there is anyway they can keep it running with 3 tracks once things are reconfigured inside I'm sure they'll return to all 3 if possible. Or even 2 of them (they are running 2 right now, right?)
> Maybe they already know what they can get back open and that's why they have it set to only remain standy by till May as it is


Yeah not down to one track until April. Right now they are running two.


----------



## travelgirl77

I will be there June 24-July 1, so we could go to Toy Story Land, if we feel brave.  Does this mean when my FP window opens, those Toy Story Land ride fastpasses will be available, even though my window opens prior to April 30th?


----------



## hiroMYhero

travelgirl77 said:


> I will be there June 24-July 1, so we could go to Toy Story Land, if we feel brave.  Does this mean when my FP window opens, those Toy Story Land ride fastpasses will be available, even though my window opens prior to April 30th?


Your booking window will include June 30th.

Booking will be dependent upon which day in April they release the TSL FPs.

For Pandora, guests with 60+ open windows could add in the Pandora rides as soon as they became available in the system. You’ll have to watch for the exact day in April in which they are projected to be bookable.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## disneybeautyfnp

So just booked a trip July 5th-8th at Art of Animation for a quick trip to check out the new land and rides and the water parks. Hopefully I will be able to book FPs for the rides at our 60 day mark. We have a trip planned in April where we plan on upgrading to APs Platinum. Somehow I don't think it will be in time get an AP preview slot booked. So excited!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I will be there June 30th.  That is my BIRTHDAY.  My 60th.  This is great!  Do not care about crowds, will be there.  Hopefully with a FP+ for Slinky.


----------



## abooch

Lost Yeti said:


> Yup, understand all of that.
> 
> I'm not talking about an inability to get into the park during a blockout date but the inability to access a pretty big perk. If I were a silver passholder, I wouldn't mind paying for a day ticket to enter the park so I could use my AP status to access a preview. My question regarding validity is about if that means you are currently an AP holder OR valid for access to the park itself.  So, if it's the former, someone with a silver pass should still be able to register provided they have a valid ticket.
> 
> The precedent is that you have access to your AP perks even if you do not currently have access to the park with your AP (merchandise/dining discounts and, if you have a gold pass, photopass). Granted, this is a special circumstance. Just curious if anyone KNOWS from experience or employee knowledge.
> 
> I'm going to drop this now - I feel like I'm pulling this a little off topic. Carry on



Silver pass holder here. I feel like if you’re going to be paying for a day ticket to enter the park I’d just upgrade to a gold pass.


----------



## mesaboy2

jimim said:


> i just read on all ears that the press release for the summer stuff that was announced mentions toy story land "as summer gets into full swing". . .
> 
> *i personally take that as mid end of june.*  not beginning of june or even end of may.  so maybe preview will be memorial day ish?  i mean 100 people can read what i read and come in with a different answer, but wanted to mention it if some missed this. . .
> 
> jimi



Can you pick some lottery numbers for me?

(Sorry it may not work out for your June trip.)


----------



## WVParkfan

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I haven't been on the Disboards for awhile.  We'll be there the first week of June.  Any chance of a soft opening while we are there?


----------



## AngiTN

WVParkfan said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I haven't been on the Disboards for awhile.  We'll be there the first week of June.  Any chance of a soft opening while we are there?


No one knows of course but there were no soft openings for Pandora so the assumption is there will be no soft openings for TSL either.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

rteetz said:


>



if its that slow, I wouldn't even fast pass it


----------



## AFwifelife

I know it's going to be an unpopular opinion but I'm glad to see Slinky looking like a smaller kid-friendly ride.  Right now the only thing I can do with my preschoolers there for rides is TSMM.


----------



## WebmasterJackie

With today's super-fun announcement about the opening date of Toy Story Land, this thread was chosen as the featured one for today's DIS Daily Fix! Thanks, @rteetz!


----------



## TAK

rteetz said:


> FPs are released 60 days out. You can book them for June 30th and beyond. So you can start booking those FPs on April 30th.


Thanks -- that's a big help to me. I'm going to stress less about whether or not we get a passholder preview knowing we've got those FPs we can book for July, you know what I mean?


----------



## Linkura

ITALIANNYC said:


> if its that slow, I wouldn't even fast pass it


Really hope it's going slower for test runs.


----------



## rteetz

WebmasterJackie said:


> With today's super-fun announcement about the opening date of Toy Story Land, this thread was chosen as the featured one for today's DIS Daily Fix! Thanks, @rteetz!


Thanks Jackie!


----------



## rteetz

ITALIANNYC said:


> if its that slow, I wouldn't even fast pass it


Its a kid coaster so not exactly thrilling.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> Its a kid coaster so not exactly thrilling.


Barnstormer looks more thrilling than that video to be honest.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## soniam

ErinF said:


> No--Touring Plans stated in a blog post earlier this week that they would be making updates to their crowd calendar this week. (https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/02/12/crowd-calendar-4-1/)  I don't think they were aware of the TSL opening date ahead of time.  But I got the same email early this morning (I have a trip in early June) and it did give me pause for a minute!



TP sent us an email today with updates for mid-March, so all projections were recalculated. It had nothing to do with TSL opening or not.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


>


That little girl at ~47sec was SO reading from a sign.  No little kid is gonna say "it's going to be a great experience for friends and family!"  The little girl at the end was believable, at least.


----------



## rteetz

Height requirements!

Slinky Dog Dash 38"

Alien Swirling Saucers 32"


----------



## AFwifelife

Nooooo I was hoping for 35” so I could take both kids on it when I’m solo.


----------



## Anmej85

Noooo I am booked June 1-7th... Does anyone know if they might be doing test runs by then??? I was so disappointed when my mom told me this morning


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> Height requirements!
> 
> Slinky Dog Dash 38"
> 
> Alien Swirling Saucers 32"


Same as 7DMT and Mater then.  So what was expected.


----------



## Linkura

In response to the video posted earlier, my husband said, "[My elderly uncle] drives faster than that."


----------



## Pdollar88

I actually thought the Slinky Dog Dash video looked more fun than I thought it would be. It *looks* slow, but a lot of WDW coasters are slow. Space Mtn is 27 mph! 

I think it’ll be fun, with it’s heights and turns, especially in the dark. 

As for things looking cheap, I think that’s almost inevitable with a toy aesthetic. I think it looks great and the addition of greenery will improve it tremendously.


----------



## Ahsokasmom

Sorry if this was asked, how early were the Pandora previews? I saw the invites went out 3/24, Pandora opened 5/27. March will be full on thread stalking mode but thinking of June plans and want to make sure I keep us available.


----------



## Lost Yeti

Ahsokasmom said:


> Sorry if this was asked, how early were the Pandora previews? I saw the invites went out 3/24, Pandora opened 5/27. March will be full on thread stalking mode but thinking of June plans and want to make sure I keep us available.



DVC/AP previews began 5/13.


----------



## FastPasser.

I'm an elderly Grandfather (70) and I drive faster than the Slinky coaster, but TSL is for the younger generation, even if they're adults. And although it's not FoP or RnRC, it will be a fun place. It embodies Walt's philosophy *"I felt that there should be something built where the parents and the children could have fun together"*.


----------



## FastPasser.

Ahsokasmom said:


> Sorry if this was asked, how early were the Pandora previews?


Below is the full pre-opening Pandora schedule. Add 33 days and it may, or may not, give some insight into the TSL pre-opening.

Animal Kingdom CMs had the first previews followed by:
WDW CM preview, 5/5 through 5/12.
AP/DVC members, 5/13 through 5/22.
Press,  5/23 & 5/25
Dedication, 24th.
Random and limited soft openings, 24th, 25th & 26th.
Opened on the 27th


----------



## Violetspider

FastPasser. said:


> I'm an elderly Grandfather (70) and I drive faster than the Slinky coaster, but TSL is for the younger generation, even if they're adults. And although it's not FoP or RnRC, it will be a fun place. It embodies Walt's philosophy *"I felt that there should be something built where the parents and the children could have fun together"*.


Absolutely!


----------



## Violetspider

FastPasser. said:


> Below is the full pre-opening Pandora schedule. Add 33 days and it may, or may not, give some insight into the TSL pre-opening.
> 
> Animal Kingdom CMs had the first previews followed by:
> WDW CM preview, 5/5 through 5/12.
> AP/DVC members, 5/13 through 5/22.
> Press,  5/23 & 5/25
> Dedication, 24th.
> Random and limited soft openings, 24th and 26th.
> Opened on the 27th


Thank you for this. I wasn't anywhere near WDW for the Pandora opening, so I wasn't paying much attention to the preview dates. I went in July. I will be there as a DVC/AP June 13th through 25th, so this breakdown helps with potential planning. In fact, if Disney uses the same playbook then my nephew chose the absolute perfect dates for our trip! Yippee!!


----------



## Linkura

FastPasser. said:


> I'm an elderly Grandfather (70) and I drive faster than the Slinky coaster, but TSL is for the younger generation, even if they're adults. And although it's not FoP or RnRC, it will be a fun place. It embodies Walt's philosophy *"I felt that there should be something built where the parents and the children could have fun together"*.


Oh, I agree, I'm just poking some fun.


----------



## FastPasser.

Linkura said:


> Oh, I agree, I'm just poking some fun.


That's how I took it, and tell Hubby's elderly Uncle to slow down.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

rteetz said:


> Its a kid coaster so not exactly thrilling.



Minetrain is a kids coaster and scared me, along with space mountain lol.

This is no different


----------



## CarolynFH

AFwifelife said:


> I know it's going to be an unpopular opinion but I'm glad to see Slinky looking like a smaller kid-friendly ride.  Right now the only thing I can do with my preschoolers there for rides is TSMM.



IMHO, TSL was designed to be something “the littles” can do while “the bigs” are immersed in Galaxy’s Edge.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

tiffne said:


> Oh no, we leave WDW on the 30th! I wonder if they will have soft openings before? That’s standard practice, right?



We went to AK the day before Pandora officially opened. We had already done an AP preview earlier in the week and planned on avoiding opening day. We were being held at the Tree of Life when a CM came out and asked where we were all going. Then she asked if any of us wanted to see Pandora. Of course, everyone screamed yes and lost their minds. I believe they kept Pandora open until 2:00 PM that day and surprinsgly it wasn't insanely busy. I would definitely go to HS on the 29th.. you never know.


----------



## abooch

Really stinks that I’ll be blacked out for the AP preview this go around in having a “Silver” pass. Doing the Pandora preview was great. Guess I’ll need to go with “Gold” for 2019 just to be safe for Star Wars Land.... I mean I Guess we’ll learn what the deal is as we get closer.


----------



## FastPasser.

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> We went to AK the day before Pandora officially opened. We had already done an AP preview earlier in the week and planned on avoiding opening day. We were being held at the Tree of Life when a CM came out and asked where we were all going. Then she asked if any of us wanted to see Pandora. Of course, everyone screamed yes and lost their minds.


That's called "Surprise & Delight" or " Magical Moments" and they happen just about every night at Epcot & DHS. Not as much at MK & AK. Believe me, it's as much fun for the CM making them happen as it is for guests receiving it.


----------



## dina444444

*News*

Height Requirements Revealed for Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers, Toy Story Land


----------



## AFwifelife

FastPasser. said:


> That's called "Surprise & Delight" or " Magical Moments" and they happen just about every night at Epcot & DHS. Not as much at MK & AK. Believe me, it's as much fun for the CM making them happen as it is for guests receiving it.


I always wondered if this was an actual “thing”. Last March we were at MK guest services activating some military salute tickets right as evening EMH was getting started. One CM was helping us while another one was being silly with the kids and entertaining them through a blind-drawn window. He opened the blinds and was like “so you want to go ride some rides?”. I was a mess crying at the amount of pixie dust we got as he lead us through the gates.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


>



This does nothing but confirm my suspicions that the whole land was done on the cheap. I mean, that looks like it could be in any amusement park in the country.


----------



## Tonyz

FastPasser. said:


> I'm an elderly Grandfather (70) and I drive faster than the Slinky coaster, but TSL is for the younger generation, even if they're adults. And although it's not FoP or RnRC, it will be a fun place. It embodies Walt's philosophy *"I felt that there should be something built where the parents and the children could have fun together"*.



I’m all good with family-style things. But let’s try and make them look interesting at least!


----------



## karnog

soniam said:


> TP sent us an email today with updates for mid-March, so all projections were recalculated. It had nothing to do with TSL opening or not.



Yes, agreed that TP didn't have some sort of inside scoop on the opening.  TP adjusts their crowd predictions based on park hours.  However Disney may have adjusted their June hours when they made the final decision for the opening to be the last day of the month.  Smaller crowds - shorter park hours.  So there actually may be a correlation.


----------



## Miumiu4me

AngiTN said:


> You're the only one who remembers an invitation to a preview. Others remember getting to go in if they were in the area and got lucky to be asked to come in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, Pandora did not have public soft openings. No idea what they'll do for TSL but I wouldn't expect them




I’m 100 percent sure I had an invite to a preview. It may have only been for certain pass holders. We reserved a time for the Mermaid ride.

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2012/...nced-for-early-november-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Miumiu4me

Tonyz said:


> This does nothing but confirm my suspicions that the whole land was done on the cheap. I mean, that looks like it could be in any amusement park in the country.



Seriously, that looks like Legoland. Argh.


----------



## Dean1953

I'll be at WDW with my son from Memorial Day weekend to June 23, when our AP expires. We are also DVC owners (direct owners on a 30 point contract, if that matters) and bought DVC platinum AP vouchers last December.  I don't want to activate them until Thanksgiving, mainly to make sure that they won't expire before Star Wars land is opened.  If there is either a AP or DVC preview while we are still at the parks, it would be fantastic if we could sign up  for it.  I'll be in Asia from April 23 through May 10 and it would be my luck if it was announced then and a call to Disney was required.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> This does nothing but confirm my suspicions that the whole land was done on the cheap. I mean, that looks like it could be in any amusement park in the country.


Well... I think that was obviously from the start. The land is for kids though. It’s all about giving the park capacity for when Star Wars opens. I wish the land would’ve never went through it’s cuts.


----------



## Avery&Todd

so we're headed to WDW June 8-14, so just to calm my nerves, is there any reason to believe that TSM won't be open for some reason with the official opening of Toy Story Land now set for June 30th?  I know they were moving the entrance of TSM to inside the new land but my fear is that they'll close TSM until the Land officially opens...

Thoughts?  Idea? 

thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Avery&Todd said:


> so we're headed to WDW June 8-14, so just to calm my nerves, is there any reason to believe that TSM won't be open for some reason with the official opening of Toy Story Land now set for June 30th?  I know they were moving the entrance of TSM to inside the new land but my fear is that they'll close TSM until the Land officially opens...
> 
> Thoughts?  Idea?
> 
> thanks!


It’s possible but I’m going guess it will be open. I can’t see them keeping a perfectly good ride closed in a park with little capacity in the summer.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> Well... I think that was obviously from the start. The land is for kids though. It’s all about giving the park capacity for when Star Wars opens. I wish the land would’ve never went through it’s cuts.



I don't think I even knew there were cuts. I always thought it was just gonna be this ride and one more little off-the-rack one. 

This could have been better themed. I've thought it was obvious too that it would look cheap the more we learned about it... but I was just hoping I'd be proven wrong. I thought Frozen would be a cheap remake of the Maelstrom and they knocked that one out of the park. 

I mean just having a statue of Jessie and Rex is the absolute bare minimum that they could have done to theme this thing. I think saying it's a land for kids is a pretty poor excuse (and you know I'm not saying _you're_ saying that, that's just the general reasoning). Seven Dwarfs Mine Train was designed for kids and families, but even if you hate the ride itself you can't argue it's not impeccably themed, inside and out.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> I don't think I even knew there were cuts. I always thought it was just gonna be this ride and one more little off-the-rack one.
> 
> This could have been better themed. I've thought it was obvious too that it would look cheap the more we learned about it... but I was just hoping I'd be proven wrong. I thought Frozen would be a cheap remake of the Maelstrom and they knocked that one out of the park.
> 
> I mean just having a statue of Jessie and Rex is the absolute bare minimum that they could have done to theme this thing. I think saying it's a land for kids is a pretty poor excuse (and you know I'm not saying _you're_ saying that, that's just the general reasoning). Seven Dwarfs Mine Train was designed for kids and families, but even if you hate the ride itself you can't argue it's not impeccably themed, inside and out.


There was supposed to be more to the coaster and shopping and meet and greets. That was cut.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> There was supposed to be more to the coaster and shopping and meet and greets. That was cut.



Ah, there it is.


----------



## Avery&Todd

rteetz said:


> It’s possible but I’m going guess it will be open. I can’t see them keeping a perfectly good ride closed in a park with little capacity in the summer.


THANKS!!!


----------



## BlueSuitDonald

When will they release the tiers for Hs?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

ITALIANNYC said:


> if its that slow, I wouldn't even fast pass it


It looks like the video is slowed down, kinda like the video you get on photopass for 7DMT.  With the steep banked turns, it would have to go at least as fast as 7DMT or Barn Stormer to keep you from sliding against your kid and crushing them.


----------



## DrFacilier

Jimmy Mouse said:


> It looks like the video is slowed down, kinda like the video you get on photopass for 7DMT.  With the steep banked turns, it would have to go at least as fast as 7DMT or Barn Stormer to keep you from sliding against your kid and crushing them.


That was my first reaction too! It would be nice if it felt faster than it looked.  At least it looks longer than the Barnstormer too.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Tonyz said:


> This does nothing but confirm my suspicions that the whole land was done on the cheap. I mean, that looks like it could be in any amusement park in the country.


It looks like something a kid would build in his back yard. A kid like Andy. I think once the whole park is finished, the whole theme will come together and have the look they are going for. After all, Toy Story is a kids animated movie.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Guys it’s a toy themed park. I think it looks how it’s supposed to look. A toy. 

People are saying they cheaped out on the land and literally have seen nothing but a few coaster videos. 

I’m sure once your inside it , you’ll be satisfied.


----------



## rteetz

ITALIANNYC said:


> Guys it’s a toy themed park. I think it looks how it’s supposed to look. A toy.
> 
> People are saying they cheaped out on the land and literally have seen nothing but a few coaster videos.
> 
> I’m sure once your inside it , you’ll be satisfied.


I just wish the land didn’t get budget cuts. It’s main purpose is family friendly and capacity for Star Wars.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

rteetz said:


> I just wish the land didn’t get budget cuts. It’s main purpose is family friendly and capacity for Star Wars.



Star Wars is going to be the worst thing to happen to Disney. Zero Disney factor. No Disney magic or charm.  Gonna bring in crazy types of people to the park. But that’s for a another thread.

Hopefully the cuts don’t show when the park is opened.


----------



## AngiTN

Well I think y'all are being overly critical. It's a land based on over sized,  bigger than life plastic toys. It looks like over sized, bigger than life plastic toys. How is that a bad thing? What exactly did you want for a Toy Story themed land of not over sized plastic toys?


----------



## ITALIANNYC

AngiTN said:


> Well I think y'all are being overly critical. It's a land based on over sized,  bigger than life plastic toys. It looks like over sized, bigger than life plastic toys. How is that a bad thing? What exactly did you want for a Toy Story themed land of not over sized plastic toys?




The clawww


----------



## GoonieBride

I for one am looking forward to it!


----------



## AngiTN

I also know it's impossible to pass judgement based on photos. I've yet to see one single thing at Disney that was better in photos than in person. I'm waiting to form my final opinion when I see it for myself


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Well I think y'all are being overly critical. It's a land based on over sized,  bigger than life plastic toys. It looks like over sized, bigger than life plastic toys. How is that a bad thing? What exactly did you want for a Toy Story themed land of not over sized plastic toys?


And considering the other lands that have been built off the franchise we are supposedly getting one of the better ones.


----------



## rteetz

ITALIANNYC said:


> Star Wars is going to be the worst thing to happen to Disney. Zero Disney factor. No Disney magic or charm.  Gonna bring in crazy types of people to the park. But that’s for a another thread.
> 
> Hopefully the cuts don’t show when the park is opened.


Not that I want to continue this discussion here but I disagree. Star Wars has been in Disney Parks since the 80s. It also will be the most immersive thing Disney has ever done. Disney knows they to do it right or fans wil revolt. They can get away with cutting corners with toy story but they can’t with Star Wars. Toy story technically isn’t Disney either it was a bought property just like pretty much everything else Disney does these days. 

Anyways back to Toy Story Land planning!


----------



## mrsap

ITALIANNYC said:


> Star Wars is going to be the worst thing to happen to Disney. Zero Disney factor. No Disney magic or charm.  Gonna bring in crazy types of people to the park. But that’s for a another thread.
> 
> Hopefully the cuts don’t show when the park is opened.



I actually feel that way about Pandora. I wouldn’t care if I never went back to that area of AK again. Just didn’t do anything for me.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

As far as it looking "Slow", the height requirement is 38" which is higher than the Barnstormer so I would guess its a little faster than it and probably as fast as 7DMT. Personally I have just as much fun on Barnstormer with my 3 year old as I do on RnR with my 6 year old. I think it will be awesome!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

ITALIANNYC said:


> Star Wars is going to be the worst thing to happen to Disney. Zero Disney factor. No Disney magic or charm.  Gonna bring in crazy types of people to the park. But that’s for a another thread.
> 
> Hopefully the cuts don’t show when the park is opened.


what about Star Tours? The march of the First Order? Launch Bay? Etc. etc.  None of that has brought the crazies, has it?


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> what about Star Tours? The march of the First Order? Launch Bay? Etc. etc.  None of that has brought the crazies, has it?


Star Tours was built in the late 80s. Much of the newer Star Wars stuff was added around the time of when the new films started coming out and Disney announced they were building a land. 

Think Potter craziness if not worse when Galaxy's Edge opens. 

Toy Story Land will be moderate to light in comparison.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> And considering the other lands that have been built off the franchise we are supposedly getting one of the better ones.


I'm glad the two new rides are original and not clones of the other TSL rides around the world.  If y'all think these two are unoriginal, I got news for you: the ones in the other TSLs are far worse in that regard.  



rteetz said:


> Star Tours was built in the late 80s. Much of the newer Star Wars stuff was added around the time of when the new films started coming out and Disney announced they were building a land..



Not to mention that March of the First Order/Launch Bay are extremely weak band-aid holdovers to get some more SW content in the parks while the land is being built.


----------



## Violetspider

I predict that a bad day at Toy Story Land will be better than any good day at work.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> Star Tours was built in the late 80s. Much of the newer Star Wars stuff was added around the time of when the new films started coming out and Disney announced they were building a land.
> 
> Think Potter craziness if not worse when Galaxy's Edge opens.
> 
> Toy Story Land will be moderate to light in comparison.


Yeah, the Potter Heads I understand but I LOVE Star Wars and I am not crazy!


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> I'm glad the two new rides are original and not clones of the other TSL rides around the world.  If y'all think these two are unoriginal, I got news for you: the ones in the other TSLs are far worse in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that March of the First Order/Launch Bay are extremely weak band-aid holdovers to get some more SW content in the parks while the land is being built.


Well technically only one is original. Aliens is a clone of Mater's in Carsland and a clone of Shanghai's Woody's Round Up. I do wish our TSL had one more attraction for capacity purposes even if it is just one of those ones from the other lands. 

I think Launch Bay is fine but the March is definitely weak.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> I think Launch Bay is fine but the March is definitely weak.


Yes the March of the First order is weak through the eyes of an adult. But to see my kids marching as they come by with a smile from ear to ear makes it one awesome element of the park.


----------



## Missyrose

ITALIANNYC said:


> Star Wars is going to be the worst thing to happen to Disney. Zero Disney factor. No Disney magic or charm. Gonna bring in crazy types of people to the park.



I hate to break it to you, but plenty of those "crazy types" of Star Wars people already visit WDW. We're not so bad.


----------



## robododo

The video just got me a bit more jazzed for our family trip in August. My family is super excited to try out the new rides.

It's easy, as a fan, to sometimes nitpick. I'm focusing on the bright side: much needed capacity, some new rides, and a land based on some great films.


----------



## disneyandme

Violetspider said:


> I predict that a bad day at Toy Story Land will be better than any good day at work.



Putting things in perspective. Thanks.


----------



## Tonyz

Yes it’s a land that’s supposed to look like big plastic toys... but I expect Imagineering to make a compelling, highly themed land no matter what the concept is.

This is the bare minimum. It looks like it fits into the decor of the All Stars or Pop Century.

They’ve done this exact theme so well with Toy Story Mania. It looks incredible in there, you truly feel like you’ve been shrunk down. But this one is rushed and was built on the back of budget cuts.

But it’s gonna be a kiddy area so I’m not too concerned. If the kids like it that works for me.


----------



## SaintsManiac

No one has seen this in person. How can anyone truly know anything about the look and feel of it????


----------



## AngiTN

SaintsManiac said:


> No one has seen this in person. How can anyone truly know anything about the look and feel of it????


Beats me


----------



## Tonyz

SaintsManiac said:


> No one has seen this in person. How can anyone truly know anything about the look and feel of it????



Very true actually. I’m just going off what the ride looks like, since it’s supposed to be the centerpiece of the land.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Very true actually. I’m just going off what the ride looks like, since it’s supposed to be the centerpiece of the land.


I think the case could be made that Toy Story Mania is the anchor of the land and the other two are supplemental.


----------



## HydroGuy

ForEver2016 said:


> Anyone care to speculate what the crowds will be like that weekend? It’s already going to be extra busy because it’s the weekend before 4th of July and now this.
> 
> What were Pandora crowds like opening weekend?


Aha! A question I can answer! Sort of! I was there! But there were so many lines I can't tell you what the lines were like because I could not tell! Except there were a lot of them!

Something makes me think TSL just won't pull what Pandora did. SWL? That will be at least as bad and likely worse.

Trying to answer your question seriously as far as Pandora, everyone at AK of course wanted to be in Pandora that day. Disney limited folks entering Pandora so it would not be swamped with people in every available space. The line to enter AK in the morning was not horribly bad at 6:10AM for a 7AM EMH. We had FPs for FOP at 11AM and decided to do the rest of AK while everyone else went to Pandora. Which worked great in the morning.

The line for getting into Pandora was like 90 minutes long and backed up to RFC and then wrapped back into AK with lots of tape on the ground. They allowed folks with active FPs to bypass the line into Pandora. That was us thank goodness. It was confusing but frankly Disney did a top notch job of keeping things orderly and organized. At the end of every line - and all of Pandora seemed like a huge line - was a CM with a sign that read "End of line for xyz". Whoever planned the whole thing should get a medal IMO.


----------



## HydroGuy

ITALIANNYC said:


> Star Wars is going to be the worst thing to happen to Disney. Zero Disney factor. No Disney magic or charm.  Gonna bring in crazy types of people to the park. But that’s for a another thread.
> 
> Hopefully the cuts don’t show when the park is opened.


----------



## CAS239

Lmao some people judging of course before anything's even open. Like usual

7dmt: kiddie ride, eyesore, doesn't fit in that area

Frozen: another frozen thing, disrespect to Norway, omg keeping the Maelstrom track but just redoing, frozen was years ago there's no more hype

Pandora: who's even seen this movie that is one of the highest grossing ever, movie was 10 years ago, there's no draw for this, the land will be empty within months, doesn't fit the AK theme


Hmmm..All are hits, all still drawing crowds. Of course anyone can doubt a new ride or land, but why not wait for judgement until you see it in person? 

Disney is adding a land incorporating one of Disney's all time best movie series imo, adding more around Hollywood studios most popular ride, adding two rides that will be more children friendly in a teen/adult driven park. 

I think Disney will have another big hit. My hotel is booked for June 30th with hopes of getting in an AP preview if they offer them


----------



## Mainemama

My summer trip is already booked 6/27-6/30, (minus DH), and 7/7-11. We are offsite for the week of the 4th, no parks that week. I was already debating my HS park day for the first stretch. It was going to be 6/27 or 6/30, either 1/2 day evening, or a couple hours on departure day. We will have another day during the 2nd part of our trip. My big kids will very much want to ride the Slinky Dog (and lets face it, I will too.) But my little will not. As I write this I am pretty much answering my own question of when to go to HS. Arrival day, and then choose a day in 2nd half and try for FP for Slinky Dog. Open to advice if anyone has any! We are pros at heat, but have always managed to avoid crowds in July. Last July, Pandora madness was predictable and we were able to easily tour by following dis advice (had 4 rides on FOP in one day!)


----------



## lovethesun12

I guess I'm the only one excitedly convincing DH we need a second July trip (we are going Easter) to see Toy Story Land? I think I'm way more excited about this than Pandora because both my kids will be able to ride the new rides (especially my daughter who will *just* meet the requirement).

We go every Easter so I doubt we will do July... so this is two years in a row I have to wait almost a full year to try the new rides!!! =)


----------



## MikeOhio

SaintsManiac said:


> No one has seen this in person. How can anyone truly know anything about the look and feel of it????



Many people have seen the toy story lands in other parks like Paris and Shanghai.  Different rides but same look and feel, which is cheap.  Especially with all the cuts.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> I just wish the land didn’t get budget cuts.


I'm aware of the elements that were cut, but if they had left them in, it certainly wouldn't be opening on June 30th. I'm wondering if they were eliminated to reduce the construction time. Who knows, maybe they'll be put back in at a later date.


----------



## SaintsManiac

MikeOhio said:


> Many people have seen the toy story lands in other parks like Paris and Shanghai.  Different rides but same look and feel, which is cheap.  Especially with all the cuts.





Are the many people those in this thread? I guess I wait and judge things until I am actually there.


----------



## Party.Of.4-NY>>>FL

MikeOhio said:


> Many people have seen the toy story lands in other parks like Paris and Shanghai.  Different rides but same look and feel, which is cheap.  Especially with all the cuts.



I, for one, am excited to see this new land.  It looks exactly like something I would expect of an area called Toy Story Land.

As with many things in life, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  Your comment has me wondering what, if anything, could have been done differently with this new land to make it look not “cheap”.  I’m not being critical of your opinion....honest question.  I would love to hear what others would have done if they were an Imagineer designing this new land.  Could be a fun conversation.

I’ll start. I think a view over a fence from some sort of elevated position within the land (maybe Slinky standby queue?) of Sid Phillips’ back yard would be kind of neat.  Something like this:


This way, parents of, cranky, impatient kids (my kids included) could tell them that’s where they’ll have to spend the rest of the day if they keep misbehaving.  (Kidding!....a little bit.).

ETA: @rteetz and Mods, if you feel my post has the potential to send this thread off topic please delete.


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> Well... I think that was obviously from the start. The land is for kids though. It’s all about giving the park capacity for when Star Wars opens. I wish the land would’ve never went through it’s cuts.


What was cut from the roller coaster?


FastPasser. said:


> I'm aware of the elements that were cut, but if they had left them in, it certainly wouldn't be opening on June 30th. I'm wondering if they were eliminated to reduce the construction time. Who knows, maybe they'll be put back in at a later date.


----------



## Miumiu4me

Tonyz said:


> Yes it’s a land that’s supposed to look like big plastic toys... but I expect Imagineering to make a compelling, highly themed land no matter what the concept is.
> 
> This is the bare minimum. It looks like it fits into the decor of the All Stars or Pop Century.
> 
> They’ve done this exact theme so well with Toy Story Mania. It looks incredible in there, you truly feel like you’ve been shrunk down. But this one is rushed and was built on the back of budget cuts.
> 
> But it’s gonna be a kiddy area so I’m not too concerned. If the kids like it that works for me.



My four year old won’t care - I showed her the new coaster and she’s thrilled.


----------



## hiroMYhero

SaintsManiac said:


> Are the many people those in this thread? I guess I wait and judge things until I am actually there.


I’m one! And to me, TSL in DLP felt fun! From the Tinkertoy fencing to the huge Christmas lights strung overhead, it felt like being back in my kids’ playroom 20+ years ago and playing with them.

My DH, who is very visual and artistic,  remarked on how well-themed and detailed it was.

The Slinky ride in DLP was the equivalent of a county fair carnival ride so SDD looks to be a major upgrade. SDD reminds me of DL’s Toontown coaster, but longer, where families still wait in long Standby lines to experience it.

I like experiencing well-themed areas from DL’s Toontown and Carsland, DLP’s TSL and HM, Universal’s WWoHP, to AK’s Pandora, and I’m looking forward to actually being immersed in TSL to see how it “feels.”


----------



## jimim

mesaboy2 said:


> Can you pick some lottery numbers for me?
> 
> (Sorry it may not work out for your June trip.)



i have seriously never won even on a rub off.  maybe a free ticket once.  i have zero luck.  zero!

hey like i said november.  i still got the preview for DVC or AP maybe!  I think i'm pushing it though at this point.


----------



## BlueSuitDonald

I personally am super excited about the new land. I think it will look totally different when it all gets finished. The roller coaster looks great to me!


----------



## jimim

Violetspider said:


> Thank you for this. I wasn't anywhere near WDW for the Pandora opening, so I wasn't paying much attention to the preview dates. I went in July. I will be there as a DVC/AP June 13th through 25th, so this breakdown helps with potential planning. In fact, if Disney uses the same playbook then my nephew chose the absolute perfect dates for our trip! Yippee!!



we r there the same dates as you over in AKL I just read this and was thinking the same for a DVC or AP preview. i actually might get lucky for once! i just want to experience something opening new down here.  i never have been at the world for an opening of a new attraction or area.  would be cool to just get to experience all of it.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> I'm aware of the elements that were cut, but if they had left them in, it certainly wouldn't be opening on June 30th. I'm wondering if they were eliminated to reduce the construction time. Who knows, maybe they'll be put back in at a later date.


This isn’t a difficult land. Those cuts were made a long time ago. If Disney wanted to they could have had this land open in 2017. I don’t see the things cut being added in later at least in the way they were originally supposed to happen.


----------



## rteetz

Amy11401 said:


> What was cut from the roller coaster?


It was supposed have trenches and better props as well as a show scene.


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> It was supposed have trenches and better props as well as a show scene.
> 
> View attachment 302926


A show scene would have been cool.


----------



## AngiTN

Only folks on The Dis could complain about new rides being added to a park that they complain about having too few rides.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AngiTN said:


> Only folks on The Dis could complain about new rides being added to a park that they complain about having too few rides.





Right??????


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> Well technically only one is original. Aliens is a clone of Mater's in Carsland and a clone of Shanghai's Woody's Round Up. I do wish our TSL had one more attraction for capacity purposes even if it is just one of those ones from the other lands.
> 
> I think Launch Bay is fine but the March is definitely weak.


I meant "original" in the loosest sense of the word.  There's no Aliens ride anywhere else, despite the ride structure being a clone of Mater/Woody. I'm trying to give them SOME credit here.


----------



## pigletgirl

AngiTN said:


> Only folks on The Dis could complain about new rides being added to a park that they complain about having too few rides.


I know! It's so easy to criticize over a computer screen. Perhaps booking a trip after it opens can make you think differently. If I remember right, Pandora had the same criticism. I know the tune has changed for that.


----------



## tam.daelynn

We have annual passes and will be there 6/7 to 6/15. Maybe a small chance of AP preview? Thinking that we might miss it by a few days :/


----------



## HydroGuy

CAS239 said:


> Lmao some people judging of course before anything's even open. Like usual
> 
> 7dmt: kiddie ride, eyesore, doesn't fit in that area
> 
> Frozen: another frozen thing, disrespect to Norway, omg keeping the Maelstrom track but just redoing, frozen was years ago there's no more hype
> 
> Pandora: who's even seen this movie that is one of the highest grossing ever, movie was 10 years ago, there's no draw for this, the land will be empty within months, doesn't fit the AK theme
> 
> 
> Hmmm..All are hits, all still drawing crowds. Of course anyone can doubt a new ride or land, *but why not wait for judgement until you see it in person? *
> 
> Disney is adding a land incorporating one of Disney's all time best movie series imo, adding more around Hollywood studios most popular ride, adding two rides that will be more children friendly in a teen/adult driven park.
> 
> I think Disney will have another big hit. My hotel is booked for June 30th with hopes of getting in an AP preview if they offer them


OMG, that is not how we roll.  We have to do the following:

1. Before the ride opens speculate on anything and everything about it. Will it be successful? Will it flop? Will it die quickly? When will it open? (LOL, the last one has been a huge topic around here for weeks for TSL - now we know, June 30).

2. Once we know when it opens, we have to speculate about soft openings, CM previews, DVC previews and AP previews.

3. Everyone who had trips booked before the opening date and will miss the new thing has to fret about and ask whether they should change their trip or whether they will be able to get into a preview.

4. Everyone who has trips booked after the date has to fret what the crowds will be like, when FP+ will open, how will it compare to SDMT/FOP/etc.

5. After it opens everyone has to share what the ride is like, how unique it is, whether people of various body shapes will be able to ride it, and if it made them feel sick or not.

6. Everyone then has to discuss strategies for how to experience it - FP+, RD, EMH AM, EMH PM, EMM, or enter the line at park closing.

This is what DIS is. That is why we can't wait!


----------



## rteetz

tam.daelynn said:


> We have annual passes and will be there 6/7 to 6/15. Maybe a small chance of AP preview? Thinking that we might miss it by a few days :/



There is always a chance.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> It was supposed have trenches and better props as well as a show scene.
> 
> View attachment 302926



The worst part about the budget cuts was losing the woody roundup area and a toy version of Al's toy barn. Even with the budget cuts, still very excited.


----------



## Kai Rose

We are taking a somewhat short trip for four days May 30 to June 3. I am now wondering if it is worth it to spend one of those precious days at Hollywood Studios. We do not have hoppers, so I feel as though we are going to waste a day if we go there. On the other hand, my 18 year old son loves Star Tours beyond anything else at WDW. Is there enough to do there for an entire day now?


----------



## Poohish

Do we know yet if this new ride in Toy Story Land is going to be pooh size friendly? The latest trend with Flight of Passage and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train seems to indicate that Disney is headed down a path of no longer being plus size friendly. I really hope that the new rides coming out are not going to follow suit.


----------



## yulilin3

Kai Rose said:


> We are taking a somewhat short trip for four days May 30 to June 3. I am now wondering if it is worth it to spend one of those precious days at Hollywood Studios. We do not have hoppers, so I feel as though we are going to waste a day if we go there. On the other hand, my 18 year old son loves Star Tours beyond anything else at WDW. Is there enough to do there for an entire day now?


Only you can answer your last question. Look at the rides, shows and streetmosphere and see if it would fit a day for you and your family


----------



## Liljo22

Violetspider said:


> I predict that a bad day at Toy Story Land will be better than any good day at work.



How dare you be positive.  You may be banned for this post.


----------



## goofynut41

Can someone explain soft openings and how they work? and if they could be possible for first week of May?


----------



## Kai Rose

yulilin3 said:


> Only you can answer your last question. Look at the rides, shows and streetmosphere and see if it would fit a day for you and your family


I guess I’m just looking for opinions from those with more experience about whether it might make more sense to do another day at MK instead of HS since we do not have hoppers.


----------



## Anal Annie

Kai Rose said:


> We are taking a somewhat short trip for four days May 30 to June 3. I am now wondering if it is worth it to spend one of those precious days at Hollywood Studios. We do not have hoppers, so I feel as though we are going to waste a day if we go there. On the other hand, my 18 year old son loves Star Tours beyond anything else at WDW. Is there enough to do there for an entire day now?



I think it depends on how busy the parks are when you go...We have AP's and always, always park hop HOWEVER when we went last month we had someone with us who didn't buy a hopper so we didn't park hop.  (It was our DS's college roommate who had not been since he was 4 and our DS was determined that we WOULD DO everything in every park over our 5 1/2 days).  And we pretty much did it.  We managed to spend an entire day there with no break.  In fact we were literally the 2nd family in line at the tapstiles that morning before the park even opened!!  It was pretty busy tho as it was the first week in January and Marathon weekend (so all week was in the RED on the crowd calendars). We beelined for TSMM and got that out of the way.  Then we had FP's throughout the day for RNR, TOT and I think Star Tours.  We saw Beauty & the Beast and Indiana Jones, Frozen Singalong & Muppets.  We also went thru the Launch Bay and stopped to meet Chewie.  DH & I went to the Baseline Tap House to hang for an hour or so while the boys went & did something else.  I can't remember for sure but I think we repeated RNR at some point.  My DS wasn't feeling well that day tho so he wasn't moving real fast & took lots of breaks to rest.  We capped off the day with Fantasmic and the Star Wars fireworks.  We somehow managed to fill the entire day...but again, it was pretty busy.  YMMV but if you've been before and know you'll be again....why not?!


----------



## Kai Rose

Thanks so much, I think we will go ahead and keep a HS day. I’m sure my Star Wars fanatic won’t mind riding Star Tours more than once


----------



## rteetz

Poohish said:


> Do we know yet if this new ride in Toy Story Land is going to be pooh size friendly? The latest trend with Flight of Passage and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train seems to indicate that Disney is headed down a path of no longer being plus size friendly. I really hope that the new rides coming out are not going to follow suit.


It’s hard to really know for sure until it opens. It looks a little better than mine train though.


----------



## rteetz

goofynut41 said:


> Can someone explain soft openings and how they work? and if they could be possible for first week of May?


Soft openings are typically random and luck of the draw unless they do a scheduled soft opening which is usually for AP and DVC. First week of May is unlikely for soft openings with a grand opening in late June.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> If Disney wanted to they could have had this land open in 2017.


Love your sense of humor.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Love your sense of humor.


No I’m not kidding. If Disney really wanted to this could have been open in 2017. This isn’t Pandora or Star Wars it’s a kiddie land. Disney inflates their construction schedules.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> No I’m not kidding. If Disney really wanted to this could have been open in 2017. This isn’t Pandora or Star Wars it’s a kiddie land. Disney inflates their construction schedules.


Key phrase "If Disney really wanted to". Those who follow Disney closely know that for whatever reasons, they don't. They do things at their pace.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Key phrase "If Disney really wanted to". Those who follow Disney closely know that for whatever reasons, they don't. They do things at their pace.


Exactly.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> No I’m not kidding. If Disney really wanted to this could have been open in 2017. This isn’t Pandora or Star Wars it’s a kiddie land. Disney inflates their construction schedules.



Was Pandora any reason why they may not have wanted this one to open last year? Let it have its own time in the sun (and maybe avoid the inevitable comparisons to the theming and detail of Pandora)?


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Was Pandora any reason why they may not have wanted this one to open last year? Let it have its own time in the sun (and maybe avoid the inevitable comparisons to the theming and detail of Pandora)?


Well Pandora certainly had its own issues in delays and budget overruns. I’m sure they definitely wanted pandora to have the spotlight especially due to how much it cost. With comparing the two though Toy Story Land could have been completed in less time than it ended up taking of Disney out their mind to it.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Poohish said:


> Do we know yet if this new ride in Toy Story Land is going to be pooh size friendly? The latest trend with Flight of Passage and Seven Dwarfs Mine Train seems to indicate that Disney is headed down a path of no longer being plus size friendly. I really hope that the new rides coming out are not going to follow suit.


well, it's a family coaster with a height requirement of 38" just like 7DMT so my guess is the seats are made to accommodate children as well as adults so you would just have to try it and see.


----------



## erikawolf2004

HydroGuy said:


> Trying to answer your question seriously as far as Pandora, everyone at AK of course wanted to be in Pandora that day. Disney limited folks entering Pandora so it would not be swamped with people in every available space. The line to enter AK in the morning was not horribly bad at 6:10AM for a 7AM EMH. We had FPs for FOP at 11AM and decided to do the rest of AK while everyone else went to Pandora. Which worked great in the morning.



I know this isn't TSL related, but I would love your tips for Pandora, going in June.


----------



## erikawolf2004

How do soft openings work?  We will be there a June 13-22, right before opening and are DVC members.


----------



## rteetz

erikawolf2004 said:


> How do soft openings work?  We will be there a June 13-22, right before opening and are DVC members.


If they do scheduled soft openings for AP and DVC they will send out a sign up. 

If not any soft openings would be random and luck of the draw.


----------



## rteetz

The following has been added to the first page...

*Extra Magic Hours*

Disney has added Extra Magic Hours to Hollywood Studios during the month of July. Every day in July DHS will have morning Extra Magic Hours from 7AM-8AM. Every Friday DHS will have evening Extra Magic Hours from 10PM to 12AM. Regular hours every day in July will be 8AM to 10PM. 

*Opening day at Toy Story Land! June 30th, 2018*

Hollywood Studios will be open from 8AM-11PM on opening day.


----------



## HydroGuy

erikawolf2004 said:


> I know this isn't TSL related, but I would love your tips for Pandora, going in June.


Truthfully I do not have anything to offer that has not already been thoroughly discussed in the Official Pandora thread by many others. I only went over opening day weekend on Day #1 and Day #2 (Saturday & Sunday of Memorial Day weekend 2017) which does not reflect very well the sustained Pandora situation that now exists. I would be glad to answer any questions as best I can though!


----------



## glocon

I think that TSL and Slinky Dog look too cute!  In our house house we have more precious memories with Toy Story than Pandora, so that’s why we are looking more forward to TSL than Pandora. Honestly I don’t care if we see Pandora or not, but TSL looks amazing even if they took out some of the extra touches.


----------



## SaintsManiac

glocon said:


> I think that TSL and Slinky Dog look too cute!  In our house house we have more precious memories with Toy Story than Pandora, so that’s why we are looking more forward to TSL than Pandora. Honestly I don’t care if we see Pandora or not, but TSL looks amazing even if they took out some of the extra touches.





Toy Story is a big deal in my house, too.


----------



## glocon

Kai Rose said:


> Thanks so much, I think we will go ahead and keep a HS day. I’m sure my Star Wars fanatic won’t mind riding Star Tours more than once


Probably not, since each ride can be totally different from the one before. This is a quote from Wikipedia:

“The ride sequence is randomized; guests riding Star Tours will experience four out of the thirteen different segments — with some segments offering slight variants — during each journey. This gives Star Toursthe advantage of being both highly repeatable and constantly surprising. Even though guests can experience 96 different journeys, the main priority (delivering the Rebel spy to safety) is accomplished no matter what the sequence is.”


----------



## rteetz

glocon said:


> Probably not, since each ride can be totally different from the one before. This is a quote from Wikipedia:
> 
> “The ride sequence is randomized; guests riding Star Tours will experience four out of the thirteen different segments — with some segments offering slight variants — during each journey. This gives Star Toursthe advantage of being both highly repeatable and constantly surprising. Even though guests can experience 96 different journeys, the main priority (delivering the Rebel spy to safety) is accomplished no matter what the sequence is.”


Currently each ride is The Last Jedi scenes. They do that while the movie is “fresh” it should change back to randomization soon.


----------



## aviva5675

I have weekday select Fla resident AP.  Ill be blocked out when TS opens...is there any way to be able to get passholder preview?  Would I have to upgrade my pass to non-black out and then be able to sign up for preview? Or can sign up for preview since I am a Pass holder, and buy a one day ticket? thanks


----------



## rteetz

aviva5675 said:


> I have weekday select Fla resident AP.  Ill be blocked out when TS opens...is there any way to be able to get passholder preview?  Would I have to upgrade my pass to non-black out and then be able to sign up for preview? Or can sign up for preview since I am a Pass holder, and buy a one day ticket? thanks


This question was asked earlier. Most of us believe you would have to upgrade your pass.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## 720L

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Yes the March of the First order is weak through the eyes of an adult. But to see my kids marching as they come by with a smile from ear to ear makes it one awesome element of the park.


Ummm I LOVE the March!!! I'm 44yrs old!


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


>


Finally, a queue that looks more miserable than Peter Pan's Flight at Disneyland!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


>


29 minutes for FP+? Wow!


----------



## HydroGuy

720L said:


> Ummm I LOVE the March!!! I'm 44yrs old!


I am 54 and I do too!


----------



## sadliltear

I rode TSM thrice while I was there last week. Without a FastPass around 11AM for a 75 min wait (which increased to 120 by the time I got to the front) and with a FastPass for a 20min and 30 min wait. I'm dreading what this wait is going to be in April when they shut down the FP line.


----------



## FastPasser.

720L said:


> Ummm I LOVE the March!!! I'm 44yrs old!


Ya, I like MotFO too. I don't think it's lame or weak. I'm only 39 years old. In my dreams.


----------



## monorailsilver

glocon said:


> I think that TSL and Slinky Dog look too cute!  In our house house we have more precious memories with Toy Story than Pandora, so that’s why we are looking more forward to TSL than Pandora. Honestly I don’t care if we see Pandora or not, but TSL looks amazing even if they took out some of the extra touches.



Us too!  We are going in August and a friend keeps telling me all about FOP and get a fast pass.  My plan is to skip Pandora.  I don’t like the movie, my kids don’t either.


----------



## AFwifelife

I’ll be interested to see what they do in May. Right now I’m planning on skipping HS altogether unless we are going for an AP preview.


----------



## ChristineOH

monorailsilver said:


> Us too!  We are going in August and a friend keeps telling me all about FOP and get a fast pass.  My plan is to skip Pandora.  I don’t like the movie, my kids don’t either.


I've never even seen Pandora the movie, but FoP is pretty awesome.  FoP had to have the "wow" factor to draw crowds, because people aren't riding it because they love the movie.  And it delivers.  That's why FoP FP were easy to get before the ride opened, but once the ride opened and reviews came out, FoP became the hardest FP to get in all of WDW.  But if you don't want to try it for yourself, someone else will be thrilled to have your FP. ;-)

I think many people have grown up with the Toy Story franchise and have a personal connection to it, far more than Pandora.  But I think these rides will be crazy popular, because they fill a void that's existed at DHS for rides for the whole family/small kids.


----------



## monorailsilver

ChristineOH said:


> I've never even seen Pandora the movie, but FoP is pretty awesome.  FoP had to have the "wow" factor to draw crowds, because people aren't riding it because they love the movie.  And it delivers.  That's why FoP FP were easy to get before the ride opened, but once the ride opened and reviews came out, FoP became the hardest FP to get in all of WDW.  But if you don't want to try it for yourself, someone else will be thrilled to have your FP. ;-)
> 
> I think many people have grown up with the Toy Story franchise and have a personal connection to it, far more than Pandora.  But I think these rides will be crazy popular, because they fill a void that's existed at DHS for rides for the whole family/small kids.



I am more then willing to give up my fast pass for someone else.  I wish we could skip AK all together but I like Kali (ok I think my whole family does), my kids like Everest and we all like the safari...but then we are leaving the park after that morning there and not going back!

We aren’t crazy ride people either, my son would probably easily go on FOP, but I would need the vomit bag next to me.  The last time I did star tours...yes I am old...think the late 80s when I was a teen...yikes...never again.  I can handle soarin and Everest and space mountain make me nervous though.

Oh and I love the little mermaid and beauty and the beast but have never gone to the shows (am I crazy, or are there shows?) just because it doesn’t interest me.


----------



## ChristineOH

monorailsilver said:


> I am more then willing to give up my fast pass for someone else.  I wish we could skip AK all together but I like Kali (ok I think my whole family does), my kids like Everest and we all like the safari...but then we are leaving the park after that morning there and not going back!
> 
> We aren’t crazy ride people either, my son would probably easily go on FOP, but I would need the vomit bag next to me.  The last time I did star tours...yes I am old...think the late 80s when I was a teen...yikes...never again.  I can handle soarin and Everest and space mountain make me nervous though.
> 
> Oh and I love the little mermaid and beauty and the beast but have never gone to the shows (am I crazy, or are there shows?) just because it doesn’t interest me.



See, Kali was "one and done" for my family.  Everyone is different.  And yeah, it sounds like FoP would make you sick-- it's more intense than Star Tours for sure.

Yes, there are LM and BatB shows at DHS.  Maybe you can try them out if you have time to kill before your Slinky Dog Coaster FP!


----------



## rteetz

ChristineOH said:


> See, Kali was "one and done" for my family.  Everyone is different.  And yeah, it sounds like FoP would make you sick-- it's more intense than Star Tours for sure.
> 
> Yes, there are LM and BatB shows at DHS.  Maybe you can try them out if you have time to kill before your Slinky Dog Coaster FP!


Star Tours is more jerky than FoP though.


----------



## Stephy811

I apologize if I missed it somewhere...but does anyone know what happens to TSMM from May 8 until TSL opens?  Back to full capacity?  Closed completely?  Anyone with a 90 day fp+ window that can see anything?


----------



## rteetz

Stephy811 said:


> I apologize if I missed it somewhere...but does anyone know what happens to TSMM from May 8 until TSL opens?  Back to full capacity?  Closed completely?  Anyone with a 90 day fp+ window that can see anything?


We don't know for sure yet. I can't see them closing it completely.


----------



## lovethesun12

I wouldn't be surprised if the TSL attractions were in a tier by themselves, similar to pandora.


----------



## rteetz

lovethesun12 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the TSL attractions were in a tier by themselves, similar to pandora.


I am not sure if they'll do that hear because TSL has three attractions.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

rteetz said:


> I am not sure if they'll do that hear because TSL has three attractions.


So do you think it will be the 3 TSL rides, RnRC and Fantasmic in Tier 1?


----------



## SaintsManiac

They should do away with the tiered system until GE opens. Just my opinion!


----------



## rteetz

ENJDisneyFan said:


> So do you think it will be the 3 TSL rides, RnRC and Fantasmic in Tier 1?


That’s possible.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> They should do away with the tiered system until GE opens. Just my opinion!


I don’t think they’ll do that either as guests will book all Toy Story Land attractions then.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I don’t think they’ll do that either as guests will book all Toy Story Land attractions then.





That's fine  More RnR for everyone else


----------



## AFwifelife

I agree that the TSL attractions will be Tier 1 with everything else as Tier 2.


----------



## GoonieBride

SaintsManiac said:


> They should do away with the tiered system until GE opens. Just my opinion!



I AGREE!!!


----------



## Jobelly

I think they will move beauty and the beast into tier 2 which probably doesn’t help me at all as it’s not something we do often and we never waste a FP on it!


----------



## WEDWDW

This very well could be old news,but I just noticed Disney now has a page on their site for TSL.

How exciting!

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/destinations/hollywood-studios/toy-story-land/


----------



## CAS239

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-toy-story-land-information-thread.3661485/


----------



## closetmickey

Does anyone expect that all typical DHS EMH rides will be open during the added EMH hours, or just Toy Story Land rides?

Also, anyone care to venture a guess of wait times for the new rides during EMH? Thank you!!


----------



## CAS239

closetmickey said:


> Does anyone expect that all typical DHS EMH rides will be open during the added EMH hours, or just Toy Story Land rides?
> 
> Also, anyone care to venture a guess of wait times for the new rides during EMH? Thank you!!



I'm sure they'll keep all the regular HS rides open during the emh

I'd take a guess and say during emh Slinky coaster will drop to 120 min and alien saucer will drop to 90 min


----------



## closetmickey

CAS239 said:


> I'd take a guess and say during emh Slinky coaster will drop to 120 min and alien saucer will drop to 90 min



OUCH!  Thanks


----------



## BrookieM2001

OK, so i apologize if this has been asked, but i skimmed and didn't see an answer to my question. We are going with a DVC reservation. They are my moms points, and she will be with us, so i assume that everyone on the reservation will be able to attend a soft opening (assuming, obviously, that everything goes the way it did with Pandora). I saw on this thread that with APs, there were tiers of emails sent out based on the level of AP one has. Did they do something similar with DVC openings? were they invited via email the way AP was? Did they sell out almost immediately? Were there tiers according to your home resort? Or did everyone from DVC get them simultaneously? We are going from June 12-19, so theres a decent chance we will be there during soft openings, but i Just dont want to miss the opportunity because my mom is the one who will receive the emails and she isn't as prompt about checking them as i may be. Thanks to anyone with info!!


----------



## rteetz

BrookieM2001 said:


> OK, so i apologize if this has been asked, but i skimmed and didn't see an answer to my question. We are going with a DVC reservation. They are my moms points, and she will be with us, so i assume that everyone on the reservation will be able to attend a soft opening (assuming, obviously, that everything goes the way it did with Pandora). I saw on this thread that with APs, there were tiers of emails sent out based on the level of AP one has. Did they do something similar with DVC openings? were they invited via email the way AP was? Did they sell out almost immediately? Were there tiers according to your home resort? Or did everyone from DVC get them simultaneously? We are going from June 12-19, so theres a decent chance we will be there during soft openings, but i Just dont want to miss the opportunity because my mom is the one who will receive the emails and she isn't as prompt about checking them as i may be. Thanks to anyone with info!!


DVC members got email as well. There was only one time slot per day given to DVC members while AP holders were given a few time slots to choose from. Keep watching here for more info.


----------



## Garyjames220

When toy story land opens. Do you think the cues will be longer than what it was like at pandora or about the same


----------



## GillianP1301

Garyjames220 said:


> When toy story land opens. Do you think the cues will be longer than what it was like at pandora or about the same



My guess (and it is a total guess because the land isn't even open yet) is that the initial crowds/queues will be comparable to Pandora, but I don't see them sustaining those long wait times like FOP has done now nearing a year since it opening. I'm basing that on the assumption that I don't think either of the 2 new TSL rides have the same repeatability or as broad an audience (age wise) as FOP has.


----------



## undone73

I don't know though - 7DMT still has long wait times.  I am thinking that at least Slinky Dog will have sustained long waits for awhile.  Especially, if they put all 3 TSL rides in Tier 1.


----------



## wehrengrizz

undone73 said:


> I don't know though - 7DMT still has long wait times.  I am thinking that at least Slinky Dog will have sustained long waits for awhile.  Especially, if they put all 3 TSL rides in Tier 1.



I think this is a totally fair line of thinking, especially with the huge height requirement difference between SD and RnR as the only 2 coasters in the park (not to mention the 'kid themed factor'). I think all of TSL will be a huge bridging of the gap between  Disney Jr Live on Stage and...ToT/RnR for so many reasons!


----------



## Garyjames220

Does anyone think slinky will go faster than the mine train

Is the ride much longer, surely can’t be any shorter lol


----------



## rteetz

Garyjames220 said:


> Does anyone think slinky will go faster than the mine train
> 
> Is the ride much longer, surely can’t be any shorter lol


It probably won’t be much of any faster than mine train. Mine train does slow down for the inside portion and lift hill. This ride won’t have show scenes or a lift hill for the slow down.


----------



## Garyjames220

rteetz said:


> It probably won’t be much of any faster than mine train. Mine train does slow down for the inside portion and lift hill. This ride won’t have show scenes or a lift hill for the slow down.



So is the ride time a bit longer to on slinky


----------



## rteetz

Garyjames220 said:


> So is the ride time a bit longer to on slinky


We don’t know yet. The track is longer but ride time may not be.


----------



## maryj11

What kind of ride is the alien swirling saucers? Is it sort of like the tea cups that will twirl around? I have looked at the pictures and read about it but still not sure.


----------



## rteetz

maryj11 said:


> What kind of ride is the alien swirling saucers? Is it sort of like the tea cups that will twirl around? I have looked at the pictures and read about it but still not sure.


It’s a copy of Maters Junkyard Jamboree in DCA. Doesn’t spin but it’s a whip ride.


----------



## Garyjames220

rteetz said:


> We don’t know yet. The track is longer but ride time may not be.



Well am sure slinky will do his best to give everyone a good time


----------



## WEDWDW

rteetz said:


> It’s a copy of Maters Junkyard Jamboree in DCA. Doesn’t spin but it’s a whip ride.


What will the Claw do?Thanks!


----------



## maryj11

rteetz said:


> It’s a copy of Maters Junkyard Jamboree in DCA. Doesn’t spin but it’s a whip ride.


Ok thank you. I have never rode Maters Junkyard Jamboree but just looked up a video of it.


----------



## maryj11

CAS239 said:


> I'm sure they'll keep all the regular HS rides open during the emh
> 
> I'd take a guess and say during emh Slinky coaster will drop to 120 min and alien saucer will drop to 90 min


I know they have added some morning EMH days but have they added any night EMH? The reason I ask is because I seen some where that someone said they did, now I cant find it.


----------



## rteetz

WEDWDW said:


> What will the Claw do?Thanks!


We don’t really know. It might do nothing. My guess is it will just be on the ceiling and open and close.


----------



## CAS239

maryj11 said:


> I know they have added some morning EMH days but have they added any night EMH? The reason I ask is because I seen some where that someone said they did, now I cant find it.




"On the June 30th opening day, the park will be open from 8AM to 11PM. Following that, the park will be open daily from 8AM to 10PM and it will also offer daily morning Extra Magic Hours from 7AM to 8AM (beginning 6/30). On Fridays that month, Hollywood Studios will also offer evening Extra Magic Hours from 10PM to 12AM."


----------



## yulilin3

Excited to see that the little quick service (forgot the name) will offer breakfast along with lunch and dinner


----------



## Deirdres

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet regarding the tiering of HS.  Perhaps tier 1 could have 2 selections with tier 2 having only 1.  Might work since TSL has three rides, plus the other tier 1's outside of TSL.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Garyjames220 said:


> surely can’t be any shorter lol



So much truth here


----------



## Linkura

yulilin3 said:


> Excited to see that the little quick service (forgot the name) will offer breakfast along with lunch and dinner


Where was this mentioned?


----------



## ErinsMommy

I apologize if this has been asked before - but any chance of a soft opening Memorial Day Weekend?


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Excited to see that the little quick service (forgot the name) will offer breakfast along with lunch and dinner


Woody's Lunchbox. Was that confirmed it would be open all day? We haven't heard much if anything about the menu yet except for milkshakes I think.


----------



## Mome Rath

rteetz said:


> Woody's Lunchbox. Was that confirmed it would be open all day? We haven't heard much if anything about the menu yet except for milkshakes I think.



*"Toys Love Snack Time Too*
Lasso your hunger with a meal from Woody’s Lunch Box—opening soon for breakfast, lunch and dinner!

During your upcoming Toy Story Land adventures, be sure to drop by this food stop for a toy-riffic meal. Dishing out all sorts of tasty treats for “honorary toys,” Woody’s Lunch Box features classic American fare, old-fashioned soda floats and other _Toy Story_-themed specialties."


----------



## rteetz

Mome Rath said:


> *"Toys Love Snack Time Too*
> Lasso your hunger with a meal from Woody’s Lunch Box—opening soon for breakfast, lunch and dinner!
> 
> During your upcoming Toy Story Land adventures, be sure to drop by this food stop for a toy-riffic meal. Dishing out all sorts of tasty treats for “honorary toys,” Woody’s Lunch Box features classic American fare, old-fashioned soda floats and other _Toy Story_-themed specialties."


Soda floats is what it was! Interested to see what they will do for breakfast.


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

rteetz said:


> Soda floats is what it was! Interested to see what they will do for breakfast.


I would get a soda float for breakfast!


----------



## CAS239

ErinsMommy said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before - but any chance of a soft opening Memorial Day Weekend?



No one knows but I'd still think memorial weekend would be 1-2 weeks too early for any previews or soft openings they might do.

But we won't know until something is announced


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Woody's Lunchbox. Was that confirmed it would be open all day? We haven't heard much if anything about the menu yet except for milkshakes I think.


On the wdw site it says opened for breakfast, lunch and dinner, no menus yet


----------



## Texans_loyal

I know this is far fetched but I'm hoping they bring the green alien dumplings from Tokyo.


----------



## ErinsMommy

CAS239 said:


> No one knows but I'd still think memorial weekend would be 1-2 weeks too early for any previews or soft openings they might do.
> 
> But we won't know until something is announced



Thank you - no big deal if not as we're going again in November 2018 when all of it will be open, would just be really cool to get in on a soft opening. One can dream. LOL


----------



## pigletgirl

Oooh, a soda float sounds good!!


----------



## BigRed98

Texans_loyal said:


> I know this is far fetched but I'm hoping they bring the green alien dumplings from Tokyo.



That would be really cool. I just hope that they get creative with the menu.


----------



## GoonieBride

Texans_loyal said:


> I know this is far fetched but I'm hoping they bring the green alien dumplings from Tokyo.



Me too!!! Me too!!


----------



## Garyjames220

I hope slinky goes a wee bit faster than the mine train

Not only that but he needs to think about all those people in the que that’s waiting to see him. If he goes faster than he can get through all those guests wanting to see him quicker


----------



## rteetz

Green Army Men change coming for Toy Story Land 

http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-this-summer.htm


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> Green Army Men change coming for Toy Story Land
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-this-summer.htm


Hopefully the new costumes will be a bit cooler for the CMs. It's incredible how uncomfortably hot the old ones look.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> Green Army Men change coming for Toy Story Land
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions...-to-disneys-hollywood-studios-this-summer.htm





Linkura said:


> Hopefully the new costumes will be a bit cooler for the CMs. It's incredible how uncomfortably hot the old ones look.



I could be wrong here, but aren't the green army men already 'face characters' at DCA? I feel like they do a whole drumline interaction area...but it's been like a year and a half since I've been out to that coast...Wonder if this will go along those lines? 
Completely agree that their current costumes remind me of tarps....or sweat-inducing weight loss suits for athletes.


----------



## rteetz

wehrengrizz said:


> I could be wrong here, but aren't the green army men already 'face characters' at DCA? I feel like they do a whole drumline interaction area...but it's been like a year and a half since I've been out to that coast...Wonder if this will go along those lines?
> Completely agree that their current costumes remind me of tarps....or sweat-inducing weight loss suits for athletes.


Could be. I am not sure on that.


----------



## Linkura

wehrengrizz said:


> I could be wrong here, but aren't the green army men already 'face characters' at DCA? I feel like they do a whole drumline interaction area...but it's been like a year and a half since I've been out to that coast...Wonder if this will go along those lines?
> Completely agree that their current costumes remind me of tarps....or sweat-inducing weight loss suits for athletes.


I was at DCA in September and saw them.  Yeah, they didn't have the face suits there.  Still looked hot, but not as bad as the HS ones.


----------



## ghtx

CAS239 said:


> No one knows but I'd still think memorial weekend would be 1-2 weeks too early for any previews or soft openings they might do.
> 
> But we won't know until something is announced



But isn’t a soft opening unannounced? I.e. you show up and if you get lucky they might be running and open that day


----------



## Capang

ghtx said:


> But isn’t a soft opening unannounced? I.e. you show up and if you get lucky they might be running and open that day


Soft openings are generally unannounced however going off of Pandora there were previews first for dvc and ap that were announced and planned out. Chances are soft openings wouldn't happen before dvc or ap previews.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## marcais

Sorry if this has been asked, but we're going in early August, so our 60 day Fast Pass selection window starts in early June.  Would we be able to book these rides on the fast passes in June?

I'm also wondering if they'll re-jig the tiers in HS after these open.  We'll have 2 days in HS, so I'm already trying to figure out how to get Toy Story Mania, Rock n Roller Coaster AND Beauty and the Beast on FP in those two days.  If they add more Tier 1 rides then I'll have to re-assess everything.

It's a good job I enjoy figuring out the best way to do things, or trying to, at any rate.


----------



## GoonieBride

marcais said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but we're going in early August, so our 60 day Fast Pass selection window starts in early June.  Would we be able to book these rides on the fast passes in June?
> 
> I'm also wondering if they'll re-jig the tiers in HS after these open.  We'll have 2 days in HS, so I'm already trying to figure out how to get Toy Story Mania, Rock n Roller Coaster AND Beauty and the Beast on FP in those two days.  If they add more Tier 1 rides then I'll have to re-assess everything.
> 
> It's a good job I enjoy figuring out the best way to do things, or trying to, at any rate.



I would assume that you can book your FP at your 60-day mark.  
I really hope they don't do tiers, but they more than likely would.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

GoonieBride said:


> I would assume that you can book your FP at your 60-day mark.
> I really hope they don't do tiers, but they more than likely would.


I'm quite positive they will do tiers. If not, many will book all 3 TSL attractions. Especially those with littles. What remains to be seen is whether or not both the SDC and AS2 will be Tier 1? My guess is yes only because Na'vi is also a Tier 1 and not really worth it. My son is still too little for the coaster, so we would go with AS2 if we had to chose, but would chose both if we could and then do Rider switch.


----------



## Linkura

Crossing fingers that Slinky, Saucers, and RNRC won't all be tier 1, as those are the only 3 rides I can do in the park. But they probably will be.


----------



## NikkiDP

marcais said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but we're going in early August, so our 60 day Fast Pass selection window starts in early June.  Would we be able to book these rides on the fast passes in June?
> 
> I'm also wondering if they'll re-jig the tiers in HS after these open.  We'll have 2 days in HS, so I'm already trying to figure out how to get Toy Story Mania, Rock n Roller Coaster AND *Beauty and the Beast on FP* in those two days.  If they add more Tier 1 rides then I'll have to re-assess everything.
> 
> It's a good job I enjoy figuring out the best way to do things, or trying to, at any rate.



You won't need FP for Beauty and the Beast. The seating area is large enough to come fairly last minute. That is unless you really want specific seats upfront.


----------



## marcais

GoonieBride said:


> I would assume that you can book your FP at your 60-day mark.
> I really hope they don't do tiers, but they more than likely would.


Cheers.

I suppose if it opens at the end of June we'll know by the end of April what tiers they'll be.  My planning could all be in tatters after that!


----------



## Garyjames220

See with the fast passes. After you use all three you can get a 4th. Does that keep going Upto 7 or 8 etc or is there a limit 

Also can you use the 4th etc in a different park


----------



## wehrengrizz

Garyjames220 said:


> See with the fast passes. After you use all three you can get a 4th. Does that keep going Upto 7 or 8 etc or is there a limit
> 
> Also can you use the 4th etc in a different park



After you tap in for the 3rd FP+, you can go on the app right away and you select what park you want (so yes, it can be different from where you are). There's no "cap" on getting additional FP+ in this manner. I did 13 in a day once, and we got started a little late..but literally 6 in the last 90 min of the park being open. Have fun!


----------



## Garyjames220

wehrengrizz said:


> After you tap in for the 3rd FP+, you can go on the app right away and you select what park you want (so yes, it can be different from where you are). There's no "cap" on getting additional FP+ in this manner. I did 13 in a day once, and we got started a little late..but literally 6 in the last 90 min of the park being open. Have fun!




Woo that’s really good then. And to think the last two visits I went I only used three a day as I never knew this


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> Crossing fingers that Slinky, Saucers, and RNRC won't all be tier 1, as those are the only 3 rides I can do in the park. But they probably will be.


I’m thinking Saucers might be tier 2.


----------



## mhowens

Not sure if this has been asked yet or not but, do we think the Evening EMH on Friday nights in July will be for the whole park or just TSL?  I know last year at AK it was just for Pandora but it was also every night.  Also, if it is the whole park are lounges and beverage carts usually open during EMH?  I have never done an evening EMH at any park before but thinking we would try it at DHS while there in July and I am sure we would want to grab an adult beverage or two.  Thanks!


----------



## Violetspider

Garyjames220 said:


> See with the fast passes. After you use all three you can get a 4th. Does that keep going Upto 7 or 8 etc or is there a limit
> 
> Also can you use the 4th etc in a different park



The only limit on how many fast passes you can utilize in a day, is time running out on you or fast passes running out in the park. Your forth can be in another park. Once you've used your original three you can go wherever you want and start booking new fast passes one at a time (unless you've cancelled your originals, then you can book up to three at once in the new park depending on how many you used of the originals. Example: you use only one fast pass and cancel the other two - head to a new park - you can book two new fast passes immediately).


----------



## Garyjames220

My display pic will be my face when I see the que for the rides in toy story land

Looks good though, and not to long


----------



## FinnsMom7

As I only became an AP this past December I wasn't able to be "in the know" for Pandora AP previews, but I have read all 32 pages and note that several people mention there were time slots you could sign up for, so once your slot "expired" how did they move the people that were there out? or once you were in you could stay in as long as you wished that given day? 

Starting to price flights and hotels for an end of June trip should i "need" to


----------



## FastPasser.

FinnsMom7 said:


> several people mention there were time slots you could sign up for, so once your slot "expired" how did they move the people that were there out? or once you were in you could stay in as long as you wished that given day?


I was there all day on most days during the previews doing audience control and two hours was enough time for most people to tour Pandora. It's not that big and FoP was down a fair amount of time. Some people stayed past their time slots, but usually not enough for it be an issue.

ETA, added "doing audience control."


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Is it just me or did Disney make a bigger deal of Pandora last year with all of their announcements rather than this year's Toy Story Land?


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Is it just me or did Disney make a bigger deal of Pandora last year with all of their announcements rather than this year's Toy Story Land?


Pandora was a big deal. AK's largest expansion and it cost almost $1 billion to build. 

Toy Story Land is a land focused on kids and cost less. Wait until the marketing push for Star Wars (and its already begun).


----------



## rteetz

According to Club Level guests booking 90 day Fastpasses it appears Toy Story Mania will remain Standby only through late May.


----------



## sponica

rteetz said:


> According to Club Level guests booking 90 day Fastpasses it appears Toy Story Mania will remain Standby only through late May.



I was wondering what the CL guests were experiencing as far as that attraction was concerned.


----------



## CarolynFH

FinnsMom7 said:


> As I only became an AP this past December I wasn't able to be "in the know" for Pandora AP previews, but I have read all 32 pages and note that several people mention there were time slots you could sign up for, so once your slot "expired" how did they move the people that were there out? or once you were in you could stay in as long as you wished that given day?
> 
> Starting to price flights and hotels for an end of June trip should i "need" to





FastPasser. said:


> I was there all day on most days during the previews doing audience control and two hours was enough time for most people to tour Pandora. It's not that big and FoP was down a fair amount of time. Some people stayed past their time slots, but usually not enough for it be an issue.
> 
> ETA, added "doing audience control."



We were fortunate to be able to sign up for an AP preview late evening (6-8? 7-9?) one day followed by a DVC preview first thing the next morning (9-11?).  AK was closing down about the time the evening preview time slot ended, but the next morning we were allowed to stay in Pandora as long as we wanted.


----------



## HydroGuy

rteetz said:


> Pandora was a big deal. AK's largest expansion and it cost almost $1 billion to build.
> 
> Toy Story Land is a land focused on kids and cost less. Wait until the marketing push for Star Wars (and its already begun).


What he said. 

TSL is small potatoes in the grand scheme of things for Disney.


----------



## FastPasser.

While the TSL pre-opening won't have as much pomp and circumstance as Pandora had, it will still be the biggest thing to happen at WDW this year. That makes it a big deal. I think many will be surprised by it's popularity.


----------



## mom2rtk

FastPasser. said:


> While the TSL pre-opening won't have as much pomp and circumstance as Pandora had, it will still be the biggest thing to happen at WDW this year. That makes it a big deal. I think many will be surprised by it's popularity.


I think so too.


----------



## wehrengrizz

FastPasser. said:


> While the TSL pre-opening won't have as much pomp and circumstance as Pandora had, it will still be the biggest thing to happen at WDW this year. That makes it a big deal. I think many will be surprised by it's popularity.



^^^^^^^ my whole theory as to why it wasn't opened in 2017.


----------



## WEDWDW

I was thinking there would only be one way in and out of TSL(until SWL opens).

But it looks like there will be a "little exit walkway" from the "bottom" of TSL back to the "bottom" of Pixar Place.

Is that correct?


----------



## BigRed98

WEDWDW said:


> I was thinking there would only be one way in and out of TSL(until SWL opens).
> 
> But it looks like there will be a "little exit walkway" from the "bottom" of TSL back to the "bottom" of Pixar Place.
> 
> Is that correct?


I believe Pixar Place will be backstage area for cast members once TSL opens.


----------



## closetmickey

WEDWDW said:


> I was thinking there would only be one way in and out of TSL(until SWL opens).
> 
> But it looks like there will be a "little exit walkway" from the "bottom" of TSL back to the "bottom" of Pixar Place.
> 
> Is that correct?


Could that be the (very long!) exit for TSMM?


----------



## rteetz

WEDWDW said:


> I was thinking there would only be one way in and out of TSL(until SWL opens).
> 
> But it looks like there will be a "little exit walkway" from the "bottom" of TSL back to the "bottom" of Pixar Place.
> 
> Is that correct?


Incorrect. That little walkway is the new exit for Toy Story Mania. There will be only one entrance and exit for the land when it opens.


----------



## rteetz

closetmickey said:


> Could that be the (very long!) exit for TSMM?


Yep!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

closetmickey said:


> Could that be the (very long!) exit for TSMM?


Maybe it won't seem as long in person but on the picture on the current map does make it look like a decent walk when you're done with the ride.


----------



## WEDWDW

rteetz said:


> Incorrect. That little walkway is the new exit for Toy Story Mania. There will be only one entrance and exit for the land when it opens.


Thanks.

How are TSL and SWL going to "hook up"-will there be a "bridge" or something similar "separating" them?


----------



## rteetz

WEDWDW said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How are TSL and SWL going to "hook up"-will there be a "bridge" or something similar "separating" them?


A tunnel or "overpass" of sorts.


----------



## closetmickey

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Maybe it won't seem as long in person but on the picture on the current map does make it look like a decent walk when you're done with the ride.


Makes me think of the exit for Indiana Jones. It’s a trek.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

FastPasser. said:


> While the TSL pre-opening won't have as much pomp and circumstance as Pandora had, it will still be the biggest thing to happen at WDW this year. That makes it a big deal. I think many will be surprised by it's popularity.



I agree. My son will be 18 next week and leaves for his senior trip next week too. He’s bummed TSL won’t be open. I told him it’s more of a Kids toy land and he said he didn’t care and is still bummed. 

Last trip he was 15 and didn’t want to wait in line for the buzz and woody meet but i made him. Once we met them he had the biggest smile and then told me that he felt like he met his childhood heros. Lol. 

I think this land is gonna be big for all age groups. Toy story has been around for a long time.


----------



## Elle :)

rteetz said:


> According to Club Level guests booking 90 day Fastpasses it appears Toy Story Mania will remain Standby only through late May.



Did they bump out the time frame? I thought it was standby only through the end of April.


----------



## rteetz

Elle :) said:


> Did they bump out the time frame? I thought it was standby only through the end of April.


May 7th was the date we had originally. Now we are looking at standby only through mid to late May. 

I have heard we won’t see FP back at Toy Story Mania until the land opens.


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

rteetz said:


> May 7th was the date we had originally. Now we are looking at standby only through mid to late May.
> 
> I have heard we won’t see FP back at Toy Story Mania until the land opens.


So why the estimate of mid to late May for the FP return...wouldn’t it be June 30? Just trying to get a better understanding of what Memorial Day will be like. Thanks.


----------



## rteetz

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> So why the estimate of mid to late May for the FP return...wouldn’t it be June 30? Just trying to get a better understanding of what Memorial Day will be like. Thanks.


We only have it confirmed right now that it will be standby only through mid to late May from those booking the 90 day paid club level fast passes. Club level guests have reported Toy Story Mania is not available for booking and CMs are telling them it will be standby only. We have no info on what is happening in June yet for sure.


----------



## brave321

Planning a trip for the end of July and we’ll be staying offsite. I know we don’t have the exact set up of FPs yet. Is there any chance of getting FPs for any of the TSL rides at 30 days out that soon after opening?


----------



## rteetz

brave321 said:


> Planning a trip for the end of July and we’ll be staying offsite. I know we don’t have the exact set up of FPs yet. Is there any chance of getting FPs for any of the TSL rides at 30 days out that soon after opening?


There is always a chance but its probably slim.


----------



## rteetz

*From April 9th until late May (likely until opening according to rumors) no Fastpasses are available for Toy Story Mania and the ride will be standby only to prepare for the opening of Toy Story Land.*

I posted the above in red on the first page.


----------



## DisneyDude71

How many actual rides are there? There was a news video that showed like the RC car on a U track, I know Slinky Dog, saucers, TSM, sort of lost at this point!


----------



## dina444444

DisneyDude71 said:


> How many actual rides are there? There was a news video that showed like the RC car on a U track, I know Slinky Dog, saucers, TSM, sort of lost at this point!


The rc car is in Shanghai. They are opening TSL at the end of April there.


----------



## DisneyDude71

Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

DisneyDude71 said:


> How many actual rides are there? There was a news video that showed like the RC car on a U track, I know Slinky Dog, saucers, TSM, sort of lost at this point!


Just those 3 rides - TSMM, Slinky and AS2


----------



## DisneyDude71

how many in Shanghia?


----------



## rteetz

DisneyDude71 said:


> how many in Shanghia?


4


----------



## Delilah1310

Sounds like TSM is standby only until late May (same entrance/exit?)
And TSL itself will not open until late June.

So what happens with Toy Story Mania for the month of June? 
FP come back online in late May, but same old entrance?
or will there be a new entrance/exit through the new land, even though nothing else is available there in TSL?
Or will they take it down again in late June to swap the entrances?

I know its all speculation, but just wondering what the most likely scenario will be. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## BigB0882

I was wondering the same thing.  If they use the new entrance then they would need to block off the view of the rest of the land somehow.  If they use the front entrance then it makes sense that some point there will be downtime for the ride to switch over completely to the new entrance.  I have a feeling that in the weeks leading up to TSL opening that TSMM will be closed completely.  Hopefully they have a way around this but I could see them having to close it.


----------



## MamaJessie

If there is a preview for CMs/ AP / DVC I would imagine TSMM would have to be closed to the public then as well.


----------



## rteetz

MamaJessie said:


> If there is a preview for CMs/ AP / DVC I would imagine TSMM would have to be closed to the public then as well.


Not necessarily. That preview might just not include Toy Story Mania as it’s been open since 2008 it’s not really new.


----------



## bmahokie

rteetz said:


> *From April 9th until late May (likely until opening according to rumors) no Fastpasses are available for Toy Story Mania and the ride will be standby only to prepare for the opening of Toy Story Land.*
> 
> I posted the above in red on the first page.




As someone who will be in WDW in early June this statement makes me sad - but I fear you are correct.  Hoping for pixie dust and some FP availability for TSM during that time frame.  If not I'm going to have to wake my family up for RD - or just ride the thing by myself!


----------



## CogsworthTN

rteetz said:


> *From April 9th until late May (likely until opening according to rumors) no Fastpasses are available for Toy Story Mania and the ride will be standby only to prepare for the opening of Toy Story Land.*
> 
> I posted the above in red on the first page.



I tried today for a TSMM fast pass on May 24th (via Club level 90 day offer) and was told that TSMM would be stand by only.


----------



## CJK

Anyone have any predictions on how lines will be once TSM goes to standby only? My family needs to register for Jedi Training at park opening, so no rope drop for us. Any thoughts on strategy for TSM?


----------



## Linkura

CJK said:


> Anyone have any predictions on how lines will be once TSM goes to standby only? My family needs to register for Jedi Training at park opening, so no rope drop for us. Any thoughts on strategy for TSM?


Rope drop, PPO for Hollywood and Vine, or be prepared to wait 1-3 hours+.


----------



## GoonieBride

Linkura said:


> Rope drop, PPO for Hollywood and Vine, or be prepared to wait 1-3 hours+.



I personally love the ride, but I am not willing to wait 3 hours for it!


----------



## Klayfish

Linkura said:


> Rope drop, PPO for Hollywood and Vine, or be prepared to wait 1-3 hours+.



That may or may not be true, nobody really knows.  Right now, at the end of the night, it's literally a straight walk on...zero line.  That may change, but it's possible it'll be a short wait at the end of the night.  Or it could be hours...too hard to say.


----------



## daniellek51985

Can anyone help me?  Typically I'm good with Disney plans, but the no FP for TSMM threw a wrench in my plans.  We are flying in mid-may in the morning  Had plans to go to HS, but I know my five year old is going to crushed without Toy-Story.  Any advice on how to get this ride in without a 3 hour wait?  Fantasmic is scheduled for 9, and Star Wars for 9:30 according to Disney website, but it says the park closes at 9.  Does this mean the last time to get in line is 9?  We have a fantasmic dining package also.  What  is your best advice?


----------



## FinnsMom7

Klayfish said:


> That may or may not be true, nobody really knows.  Right now, at the end of the night, it's literally a straight walk on...zero line.  That may change, but it's possible it'll be a short wait at the end of the night.  Or it could be hours...too hard to say.


is this end of night before or after Fantasmic? I honestly hadn't even thought about fact I could try running to it after Fantasmic - I would be willing to leave the show a few minutes early to snag a quick ride on this in April.


----------



## wehrengrizz

daniellek51985 said:


> Can anyone help me?  Typically I'm good with Disney plans, but the no FP for TSMM threw a wrench in my plans.  We are flying in mid-may in the morning  Had plans to go to HS, but I know my five year old is going to crushed without Toy-Story.  Any advice on how to get this ride in without a 3 hour wait?  Fantasmic is scheduled for 9, and Star Wars for 9:30 according to Disney website, but it says the park closes at 9.  Does this mean the last time to get in line is 9?  We have a fantasmic dining package also.  What  is your best advice?



Are there 2 F! showings that night? Typically rides close at park closing time, like if you're IN LINE at the time the park closes, you generally are allowed to ride. If F! starts at closing time as the only show, then you wouldn't really make it, obviously. I know people tend to leave right before the end of F! to catch Star Wars fireworks, and that seems to be the only way to do both on a one-F!-night...if there are 2 F!s then maybe see if your dining can be modified to the first showing?


----------



## ErinF

We will be there June 7-14.  I'm thinking that if TSMM is back to operating all 3 tracks, standby only won't be horrible.  I mean there 
probably will still be some long waits, but the standby line would be continuously moving with no stoppages for the FP people to "cut" in the line.  Again, that's if all 3 of the tracks are back up and running.


----------



## daniellek51985

wehrengrizz said:


> Are there 2 F! showings that night? Typically rides close at park closing time, like if you're IN LINE at the time the park closes, you generally are allowed to ride. If F! starts at closing time as the only show, then you wouldn't really make it, obviously. I know people tend to leave right before the end of F! to catch Star Wars fireworks, and that seems to be the only way to do both on a one-F!-night...if there are 2 F!s then maybe see if your dining can be modified to the first showing?




Thanks for the help!  There is only one showing that night.  We thought about cutting out a few minutes early and heading to TSMM before the fireworks show, but I'm guessing it will be closed then.  Any ideas to make TSMM work?


----------



## cleophus12

Some type of construction work is going on inside TSMM. When we rode over the weekend, much of the inside where the line winds around was closed off.  This could mean they are rearranging the entrance.  Or not.


----------



## ArielSRL

CJK said:


> Anyone have any predictions on how lines will be once TSM goes to standby only? My family needs to register for Jedi Training at park opening, so no rope drop for us. Any thoughts on strategy for TSM?


Have you thought about doing a PPO ADR at Hollywood and Vine (you can do it as early as 8am, I believe)? If so, you can sign up for Jedi Training before you check in for your reservation. Ask for your check as soon as you sit down (as it is a buffet) and be prepared to finish breakfast as soon as possible to get out and line up at the ropes. You would still be behind non ADR folks but you probably gain some time compared to signing up for Jedi Training at rope drop (as waits can get long).


----------



## daniellek51985

CogsworthTN said:


> I tried today for a TSMM fast pass on May 24th (via Club level 90 day offer) and was told that TSMM would be stand by only.


 Did they say if it will definitely be open to the public?


----------



## hiroMYhero

daniellek51985 said:


> Did they say if it will definitely be open to the public?


Yes; it will be open and running as Standby line only.


----------



## CogsworthTN

daniellek51985 said:


> Did they say if it will definitely be open to the public?



I was told no fast passes would be available, but it would be stand by only. So by that I’m assuming it will still be open to the public on that day at least. But, you know what happens when you assume...


----------



## Klayfish

FinnsMom7 said:


> is this end of night before or after Fantasmic? I honestly hadn't even thought about fact I could try running to it after Fantasmic - I would be willing to leave the show a few minutes early to snag a quick ride on this in April.



That all depends on park closing time and when the show is.  They aren't always at the same time.  Most of the time we've done it, park close is at 9:00pm.  F! is often at 9pm too, especially in the summer because it doesn't get fully dark until then.  But don't hold me to that, because the nights we did TSMM at the very end, we didn't pay a ton of attention to what time F! was, since we weren't going to do it anyway.  But we've had many times where we walk into the queue for TSMM at 8:50pm and we walk right on.  In fact, once we even just went around again, since there was nobody there.  TSMM is DWs favorite ride in all of WDW, so we make a point to get on it as often as we can, and this has been a very successful strategy for us.  Can't promise that'll happen this time, as the lack of FP+ may change peoples' habits.  But I'd definitely give it a shot.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Klayfish said:


> That all depends on park closing time and when the show is.  They aren't always at the same time.  Most of the time we've done it, park close is at 9:00pm.  F! is often at 9pm too, especially in the summer because it doesn't get fully dark until then.  But don't hold me to that, because the nights we did TSMM at the very end, we didn't pay a ton of attention to what time F! was, since we weren't going to do it anyway.  But we've had many times where we walk into the queue for TSMM at 8:50pm and we walk right on.  In fact, once we even just went around again, since there was nobody there.  TSMM is DWs favorite ride in all of WDW, so we make a point to get on it as often as we can, and this has been a very successful strategy for us.  Can't promise that'll happen this time, as the lack of FP+ may change peoples' habits.  But I'd definitely give it a shot.


Your initial strategy sent me to check my FP plans and park info, turns out that particular night F! is at 8:30 and park closes at 9 so FINGERS CROSSED, sprinting shoes on 

My DH has never seen F! so I want him to since last year I didn't get him on GMR and they closed it before we made it back - still hearing about that as we plan for April.

So long as we get in the queue on time I don't mind waiting a little if it means getting one TSMM ride in this trip.  It will be a Saturday night and with everything closing (currently) at 9/930 waiting in line while some of the bus congestion works its way down is fine by me.


----------



## Eccle

CJK said:


> Anyone have any predictions on how lines will be once TSM goes to standby only? My family needs to register for Jedi Training at park opening, so no rope drop for us. Any thoughts on strategy for TSM?



Get there early. We were at the tapstiles at 8 and had completed Jedi Training sign up and were back waiting for role drop at 8.50. You won't be at the front of the TSM pack, but it should mean less of a wait than later in the day


----------



## BigB0882

I went to book some fastpasses for April 2nd and there are Fastpasses available for TSMM.  I didn't select one because I was afraid it was a glitch.  Is it back up or maybe only up for Spring Break week?


----------



## JETSDAD

BigB0882 said:


> I went to book some fastpasses for April 2nd and there are Fastpasses available for TSMM.  I didn't select one because I was afraid it was a glitch.  Is it back up or maybe only up for Spring Break week?


The standby only doesn't start until April 9.


----------



## happylandmatt

Is there any information on annual pass holder previews for toy story land? I’ll be there in the middle of June and am crossing my fingers.


----------



## dina444444

happylandmatt said:


> Is there any information on annual pass holder previews for toy story land? I’ll be there in the middle of June and am crossing my fingers.


No announcement yet. For reference with Pandora, the previews were from May 13 - 22 and registration became available on March 24 without any prior notification.


----------



## MamaJessie

rteetz said:


> Not necessarily. That preview might just not include Toy Story Mania as it’s been open since 2008 it’s not really new.


I didn't mean because the ride was new, I just meant since the entrance is in the new part it would make sense for it to be part of the Toy Story land preview.  Who knows.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

New Toy Story Land-Inspired Online Games Coming and 3 New Commercials Air During the Oscars


----------



## mom2elle

I really hope that TSM does not close completely just prior to the opening of TSL. We will be there June 18-25, and TSM is my husband's fave ride. We can adapt plans around the potential of no FP (just rope drop it), but he'll be seriously bummed if they have to take down the ride completely.


----------



## 12jdc

Anyone with 90 FPP booking option able to book TSMM during first days of June??


----------



## rteetz

This dessert will be served in Toy Story Land

https://twitter.com/mousefantravel/status/971184933766082560?s=21


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> This dessert will be served in Toy Story Land
> 
> https://twitter.com/mousefantravel/status/971184933766082560?s=21



That same twitter account posted again saying that dessert might’ve just been for the event. I’m hoping it is served at TSL because it definitely looks like a cool dessert option.


----------



## Capang

BigRed98 said:


> That same twitter account posted again saying that dessert might’ve just been for the event. I’m hoping it is served at TSL because it definitely looks like a cool dessert option.


They had me at peanut butter. 
I hope it stays on the menu.


----------



## pixie08

Can't see the dessert


----------



## MommyinHonduras

pixie08 said:


> Can't see the dessert


 Me neither, says page not available


----------



## DizneyMommy

12jdc said:


> Anyone with 90 FPP booking option able to book TSMM during first days of June??


Wait how do you get 90 days??


----------



## AFwifelife

DizneyMommy said:


> Wait how do you get 90 days??



Club level guests have the opportunity to buy an additional 3 FPs.


----------



## BigRed98

pixie08 said:


> Can't see the dessert





MommyinHonduras said:


> Me neither, says page not available


----------



## DizneyMommy

AFwifelife said:


> Club level guests have the opportunity to buy an additional 3 FPs.


OH phew, I panicked for a minute. We go in June and I have April 15th as our FP date according to my TP dashboard!


----------



## CAS239

DizneyMommy said:


> OH phew, I panicked for a minute. We go in June and I have April 15th as our FP date according to my TP dashboard!



The 90 days is only for club level and they have to pay $50 per person per day with a minimum 3 day stay


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Oooo thank you, so fun!  Looks on par with the Avatar dessert at Satu'li


----------



## FinnsMom7

With this snowstorm and power outage I'm itching for news of AP previews more than a normal day - at least I have 34 days until my flower and garden trip


----------



## wehrengrizz

FinnsMom7 said:


> With this snowstorm and power outage I'm itching for news of AP previews more than a normal day - at least I have 34 days until my flower and garden trip


Boo for lost power  But I hear you on the major snow storms.  

Maybe you'll be able to book a BB offer for the AP preview. But really, I can't handle waiting another 34+ days to find out if/when/if I'll get to go. haha!


----------



## FinnsMom7

wehrengrizz said:


> Boo for lost power  But I hear you on the major snow storms.
> 
> Maybe you'll be able to book a BB offer for the AP preview. But really, I can't handle waiting another 34+ days to find out if/when/if I'll get to go. haha!


If I didn't have a trip booked and a tentative Sept one in the works this TSL waiting would really be killing me


----------



## wehrengrizz

FinnsMom7 said:


> If I didn't have a trip booked and a tentative Sept one in the works this TSL waiting would really be killing me


Definitely! I'm thinking I'll do a quick Sept trip for F&W (maybe a MNSSHP again) and a possible 3 night disney cruise. (a girl can dream) but it's no fun waiting to decide if I'll go before that. I would NOT go in the summer if not for TSL


----------



## FinnsMom7

wehrengrizz said:


> Definitely! I'm thinking I'll do a quick Sept trip for F&W (maybe a MNSSHP again) and a possible 3 night disney cruise. (a girl can dream) but it's no fun waiting to decide if I'll go before that. I would NOT go in the summer if not for TSL


My DH has never been for F&W and since Epcot is our fav I decided we had to go this year, also we have done MVMCP but never MNSSHP so why not add that in since we are now APs and wont need to buy tickets.  I wouldn't dare go in summer but a quick girls trip if an AP preview is released would be needed.


----------



## wehrengrizz

FinnsMom7 said:


> My DH has never been for F&W and since Epcot is our fav I decided we had to go this year, also we have done MVMCP but never MNSSHP so why not add that in since we are now APs and wont need to buy tickets.  I wouldn't dare go in summer but a quick girls trip if an AP preview is released would be needed.


100% every single thing you said!!!  I did F&W and MNSSHP for the first time last year...new favorite time to go (well without kids, fav w/ them is winter  ) 
TSL will change ALL the things.


----------



## leebee

Does anyone know what this roller coaster is going to be like? Is it geared to kids, like 7DMT, more of a zippy coaster (like BTMRR), or is it going to be an all-out roller coaster (like RnRC or EE)? 

(Sorry if this has been asked... I read about 8 pages and had to give up!)


----------



## Capang

leebee said:


> Does anyone know what this roller coaster is going to be like? Is it geared to kids, like 7DMT, more of a zippy coaster (like BTMRR), or is it going to be an all-out roller coaster (like RnRC or EE)?
> 
> (Sorry if this has been asked... I read about 8 pages and had to give up!)


Family coaster with a launch. I would venture a guess somewhere between 7dmt and not as intense as btmrr.


----------



## Linkura

It has the same height requirement as 7DMT, so expect something around there in terms of intensity.


----------



## Texans_loyal

The new Toy story Pixar fest merch/food is amazing! I hope Toy story land will get the same stuff.
Please note the items below are available at DL not WDW (yet?)


----------



## rteetz

Texans_loyal said:


> The new Toy story Pixar fest merch/food is amazing! I hope Toy story land will get the same stuff.
> Please note the items below are available at DL not WDW (yet?)View attachment 307868


I could see that tumblr coming for sure.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I want all of it!!!


----------



## chris benton

36 pages...
I'm so sorry, I can't read it all, and feel free to point me to answers for what might be previously asked questions, but:

1. The Alien Saucers thing - anyone think it's gonna be another Dumbo/Aladdin/Triceratop Spin?
2. Anyone think EMM might return to Hollyweird after TSL is open? I sooooooooooo hope it does.


----------



## rteetz

chris benton said:


> 36 pages...
> I'm so sorry, I can't read it all, and feel free to point me to answers for what might be previously asked questions, but:
> 
> 1. The Alien Saucers thing - anyone think it's gonna be another Dumbo/Aladdin/Triceratop Spin?
> 2. Anyone think EMM might return to Hollyweird after TSL is open? I sooooooooooo hope it does.


The first page has all pf the answers you are looking for. Official threads always have a summary and run down of everything on the first page. 

1. Alien Swirling Saucers is a copy of Mater's Junkyard Jamboree in DCA.
2. No evidence of that so far.


----------



## dina444444

chris benton said:


> 36 pages...
> I'm so sorry, I can't read it all, and feel free to point me to answers for what might be previously asked questions, but:
> 
> 1. The Alien Saucers thing - anyone think it's gonna be another Dumbo/Aladdin/Triceratop Spin?
> 2. Anyone think EMM might return to Hollyweird after TSL is open? I sooooooooooo hope it does.


Alien Saucers is going to be like Maters Junkyard Jamboree at DCA.


----------



## Capang

chris benton said:


> 36 pages...
> I'm so sorry, I can't read it all, and feel free to point me to answers for what might be previously asked questions, but:
> 
> 1. The Alien Saucers thing - anyone think it's gonna be another Dumbo/Aladdin/Triceratop Spin?
> 2. Anyone think EMM might return to Hollyweird after TSL is open? I sooooooooooo hope it does.


As for 1. Its the same ride as Mater at DL.
No idea for 2.


----------



## Corinne

I’ve seen that there will be no FP offered until May 7 for TSM, however, our FP window opened today for May 8, and there are still none being offered.


----------



## disneygirlsng

Corinne said:


> I’ve seen that there will be no FP offered until May 7 for TSM, however, our FP window opened today for May 8, and there are still none being offered.


There are reports from guests with 90 day club level FPs that are unable to book through the end of May. Not sure if anythings been reported about early June yet though.


----------



## Abbey1

Texans_loyal said:


> The new Toy story Pixar fest merch/food is amazing! I hope Toy story land will get the same stuff.
> Please note the items below are available at DL not WDW (yet?)View attachment 307868


 Some of the Pixar Fest food looks so fun! I wonder if they’ll serve something similar to the root beer float served in Woody’s boot they have planned for Disneyland. Seems like it would be a good fit for Woody’s Lunch Box. I remember reading that they would be serving special soda floats there.


----------



## Elle :)

Texans_loyal said:


> The new Toy story Pixar fest merch/food is amazing! I hope Toy story land will get the same stuff.
> Please note the items below are available at DL not WDW (yet?)View attachment 307868



Ooh, the claw! The claw's our master. The claw chooses who will go and who will stay!


----------



## Linkura

The claw mug is definitely going to be a big hit.


----------



## WedWayPilot

chris benton said:


> 2. Anyone think EMM might return to Hollyweird after TSL is open? I sooooooooooo hope it does.



I’ve been wondering about this as well. Seems like it would be a great opportunity for them to just have EMM in TSL, they could probably double or triple the price of the MK version and still sell out. 

Although it seems like they could have easily done this in Pandora, but chose the route of the afternoon thrills tour instead. 

I could see them doing some version of the Animal Kingdoms Ultimate Night of Adventures and have a VIP tour during normal hours called something like “Hollywood’s Magical Adventure” including TSL, RNR, TOT and ST with lunch at Sci-Fi and charge 200-300 for it. That way they wouldn’t have to pay cast members for the extra hours or run the attractions during low volume times.


----------



## marcar12

I have never been on or seen the Mater ride at Disneyland. What are the lines for it typically like there? I'm guessing when it was newer the lines were longer than they are now?


----------



## dina444444

marcar12 said:


> I have never been on or seen the Mater ride at Disneyland. What are the lines for it typically like there? I'm guessing when it was newer the lines were longer than they are now?


It averages about a 30 minute wait when it’s busy, but there are times during the day when it’s a walk on.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> It averages about a 30 minute wait when it’s busy, but there are times during the day when it’s a walk on.


It will likely be pretty busy at WDW for a while after opening.


----------



## Texans_loyal

Anyone else wake up ridiculously early to check dis/emails then go back to bed? I feel like I'm losing my mind.


----------



## ghtx

disneygirlsng said:


> There are reports from guests with 90 day club level FPs that are unable to book through the end of May. Not sure if anythings been reported about early June yet though.



Any info about whether TSMM FPs will be available for trips Memorial Day week?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## disneygirlsng

ghtx said:


> Any info about whether TSMM FPs will be available for trips Memorial Day week?


Gonna say no since people haven't been able to get them. That could change though.


----------



## rteetz

Wheezy has been installed 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/photo-wheezy-statue-installed-at-toy-story-land-walt-disney-world/


----------



## SaintsManiac

I have shown all of the updates to my 7 year old daughter and she is really getting excited.


----------



## ELSA711

We are so bummed, leaving WDW on 6/23!  Hoping we get to at least walk around within Toy Story Land even if it's not 'open' yet but I doubt it.  This is pretty big opening.


----------



## Aron1012

Texans_loyal said:


> Anyone else wake up ridiculously early to check dis/emails then go back to bed? I feel like I'm losing my mind.



Yep same boat (ARGH).  We are there 6/16-6/23.  Party of 8 staying on our points, but only 3 are AP.  Could get interesting if we get AP and not DVC.


----------



## GoonieBride

Texans_loyal said:


> Anyone else wake up ridiculously early to check dis/emails then go back to bed? I feel like I'm losing my mind.



ME!


----------



## hes122

Opinions needed please! A group of 5 is going in October for F&W (staying at the Boardwalk) and we're trying to figure out what to do with our Friday & Saturday.  Which of these 2 options would you choose?

Option 1
HS & MNSSHP- F
AK- S

Option 2
AK & MNSSHP- F
HS- S

We've all been to WDW within the last year, but 2 of us haven't seen Pandora yet.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

hes122 said:


> Opinions needed please! A group of 5 is going in October for F&W (staying at the Boardwalk) and we're trying to figure out what to do with our Friday & Saturday.  Which of these 2 options would you choose?
> 
> Option 1
> HS & MNSSHP- F
> AK- S
> 
> Option 2
> AK & MNSSHP- F
> HS- S
> 
> We've all been to WDW within the last year, but 2 of us haven't seen Pandora yet.


  I would say which of the evening activities are you most interested in.  Pandora at night/ROL/tree of life or Fantasmic/SW night show.  It would also be easier to get back to Boardwalk from HS on your short day to get ready to head over to MK.


----------



## rteetz

All in the Details: Wheezy Arrives at Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## CanadianAli

ghtx said:


> Any info about whether TSMM FPs will be available for trips Memorial Day week?



Today was my 60 day window, and no FP's yet for TSMM through until May 19.


----------



## rteetz

CanadianAli said:


> Today was my 60 day window, and no FP's yet for TSMM through until May 19.


This is the case through the end of May. I don’t believe we have reports on June yet.


----------



## tjls

Corinne said:


> I’ve seen that there will be no FP offered until May 7 for TSM, however, our FP window opened today for May 8, and there are still none being offered.[/QUOTE
> 
> Will TS be open still? Just can't get fp? Will be there 4/15-4/22


----------



## tjls

Corinne said:


> I’ve seen that there will be no FP offered until May 7 for TSM, however, our FP window opened today for May 8, and there are still none being offered.



Will TS still be open, just can't get FP? Will be there 4/15-4/22


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

tjls said:


> Will TS still be open, just can't get FP? Will be there 4/15-4/22


Yes, standby only


----------



## Texans_loyal

hes122 said:


> Opinions needed please! A group of 5 is going in October for F&W (staying at the Boardwalk) and we're trying to figure out what to do with our Friday & Saturday.  Which of these 2 options would you choose?
> 
> Option 1
> HS & MNSSHP- F
> AK- S
> 
> Option 2
> AK & MNSSHP- F
> HS- S
> 
> We've all been to WDW within the last year, but 2 of us haven't seen Pandora yet.



Option 1
HS & MNSSHP- F
AK- S


----------



## drp4video

Today was my 60 day window and while it says no FP for TS April 9-May 7, there were none for May 17th as well.  Assume they are still not giving them out yet.


----------



## Linkura

Thanks to everyone updating re: TSM FPs!


----------



## disneygirlsng

drp4video said:


> Today was my 60 day window and while it says no FP for TS April 9-May 7, there were none for May 17th as well.  Assume they are still not giving them out yet.


Yes, there have been reports over the last couple weeks of those with 90 day FP that they are not available through the end of May. Haven't seen anyone report anything for June as of yet though.


----------



## JennLTX

My 90 day window is tomorrow; I'll report back what I'm told about June!


----------



## JennLTX

It's official:  TSMM FPs not open in June yet.


----------



## hiroMYhero

JennLTX said:


> It's official:  TSMM FPs not open in June yet.


Did the DSS CM confirm Standby-only for your dates?


----------



## JennLTX

hiroMYhero said:


> Did the DSS CM confirm Standby-only for your dates?


Only for June 7.  There were... other issues regarding the reservations but yes, it's Standby Only at least until the 7th.


----------



## hiroMYhero

JennLTX said:


> Only for June 7.  There were... other issues regarding the reservations but yes, it's Standby Only at least until the 7th.


Thanks!


----------



## 12jdc

JennLTX said:


> Only for June 7.  There were... other issues regarding the reservations but yes, it's Standby Only at least until the 7th.


Thanks, appreciate the updates!!!


----------



## areno79

Has anyone seen any info on any of the planning sites like TP or KTP regarding Toy Story land's opening and what it will do to projected crowd calendars? I'm going in September but finding it difficult to plan because I'm not sure how TS Land is going to impact crowds. Also I think their data models may be off for September because of Hurricane Irma last year so I'm not confident in some of the info I'm seeing.


----------



## rteetz

areno79 said:


> Has anyone seen any info on any of the planning sites like TP or KTP regarding Toy Story land's opening and what it will do to projected crowd calendars? I'm going in September but finding it difficult to plan because I'm not sure how TS Land is going to impact crowds. Also I think their data models may be off for September because of Hurricane Irma last year so I'm not confident in some of the info I'm seeing.


Surprisingly only a 7 on opening day. Opening week looks to be around 5-6 which is also surprising I would think that changes as we get closer.


----------



## areno79

rteetz said:


> Surprisingly only a 7 on opening day. Opening week looks to be around 5-6 which is also surprising I would think that changes as we get closer.



Wow, a 7 is surprisingly low.


----------



## DaveNan

Still no word on DVC or AP previews.  Based on Pandora timing, still hoping for late April reservations for mid June opportunity.  Checking threads for any confirmation or specific schedules.


----------



## mom2elle

Any more CL folks booking their 90 day fast passes? I assume no changes as of now or we would have heard. We are 90 days out from June 15 right now. Nervously awaiting updates for our June 18-25 trip.


----------



## kerstfan1

areno79 said:


> Has anyone seen any info on any of the planning sites like TP or KTP regarding Toy Story land's opening and what it will do to projected crowd calendars? I'm going in September but finding it difficult to plan because I'm not sure how TS Land is going to impact crowds. Also I think their data models may be off for September because of Hurricane Irma last year so I'm not confident in some of the info I'm seeing.





rteetz said:


> Surprisingly only a 7 on opening day. Opening week looks to be around 5-6 which is also surprising I would think that changes as we get closer.



strange since it is 4th july that week


----------



## Rivergirl2005

mom2elle said:


> Any more CL folks booking their 90 day fast passes? I assume no changes as of now or we would have heard. We are 90 days out from June 15 right now. Nervously awaiting updates for our June 18-25 trip.



I'm in the same boat..... I know its a month later than pandora but I really think its strange that there hasn't been a lot more info on the land


----------



## Linkura

kerstfan1 said:


> strange since it is 4th july that week


Yeah, I think those CLs are a little low...


----------



## BigRed98

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I'm in the same boat..... I know its a month later than pandora but I really think its strange that there hasn't been a lot more info on the land



Pandora was a mystery because Disney has never built anything like it so it felt like there was more info about the land. With TSL we kind’ve know what we’re getting. The only info we don’t know yet is what Woody’s lunch box is going to serve and if there will be any previews or soft openings.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

BigRed98 said:


> Pandora was a mystery because Disney has never built anything like it so it felt like there was more info about the land. With TSL we kind’ve know what we’re getting. The only info we don’t know yet is what Woody’s lunch box is going to serve and if there will be any previews or soft openings.



Totally understand. I don't know maybe I just feel like Pandora was a bigger thing or more people were talking about it. Maybe it has to do with being a month later than memorial day. I thought I saw on Josh's site that there was a confirmation of character meets in the land...any news on this?


----------



## BigRed98

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I thought I saw on Josh's site that there was a confirmation of character meets in the land...any news on this?


Not that I know of.


----------



## emgilmartin

bashuck said:


> So it seems a certainty that Slinky Dog will be Tier 1, and I'd imagine very unlikely the Saucers would be Tier 1.  That would result in 6 Tier 1 attractions, which seems excessive.  I'd imagine they would move Beauty & Beast to Tier 2.  It would even seem possible to up the daily allotment to 2 Tier 1's.  Then of course there is Star Wars next year likely resulting in some kind of change unless by then they are selling more and more FPs to the point that is really the only way to get them.


I'm guessing that they'll reshuffle the attractions qualifying for Tier 1 depending on how Disney wants to distribute crowds. I'd put Slinky and TSM at Tier 1 and drop something a couple of the others to Tier 2.


----------



## marcais

BigRed98 said:


> Pandora was a mystery because Disney has never built anything like it so it felt like there was more info about the land. With TSL we kind’ve know what we’re getting. The only info we don’t know yet is what Woody’s lunch box is going to serve and if there will be any previews or soft openings.



Or what tiers the new rides are going to be.

Or how this will impact on the tiers of other rides at HS.


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Or they just up the fast pass selection to 4

And if slinky dog is really that slow there is no way it should be tier 1


----------



## marcais

ITALIANNYC said:


> Or they just up the fast pass selection to 4
> 
> And if slinky dog is really that slow there is no way it should be tier 1



I think Tier 1 is more about demand for the rides rather than being any kind of indicator of what the ride is like.

I mean the Navi River in AK is hardly thrilling.  But it's still relatively new, so demand is high.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

marcais said:


> I think Tier 1 is more about demand for the rides rather than being any kind of indicator of what the ride is like.
> 
> I mean the Navi River in AK is hardly thrilling.  But it's still relatively new, so demand is high.



I agree...I really think they will copy pandora maybe tier 1 is only the new rides in toy story and tier 2 is current tier 1 and make a third tier


----------



## KelNChrisKYDis

Sorry if I overlooked it in this thread, but does anyone know if TSMM will be open Memorial Day weekend? I know the FP+ is "down" for this ride from April 9-May 7, but wasn't sure if this ride was going to have FP+ or even be open during Memorial Day Weekend. Our FP+ window opens this Friday; without TSMM being open, we're probably going to skip DHS altogether, as my kids don't like RRC or ToT, and Toy Story Land won't be open yet.


----------



## hiroMYhero

KelNChrisKYDis said:


> Sorry if I overlooked it in this thread, but does anyone know if TSMM will be open Memorial Day weekend? I know the FP+ is "down" for this ride from April 9-May 7, but wasn't sure if this ride was going to have FP+ or even be open during Memorial Day Weekend. Our FP+ window opens this Friday; without TSMM being open, we're probably going to skip DHS altogether, as my kids don't like RRC or ToT, and Toy Story Land won't be open yet.


TSM is Standby-only through at least mid-June. Club Level guests who have booked FPs using a 90-day window have confirmed the Standby-only status for TSM.


----------



## KelNChrisKYDis

Thank you so much!


----------



## BlueSuitDonald

When do you think disney will release the new tiers for HS? I know that fast passes will be available 60 days out of opening which is June 30th.


----------



## BlueSuitDonald

Sorry may 1st


----------



## Linkura

BlueSuitDonald said:


> When do you think disney will release the new tiers for HS? I know that fast passes will be available 60 days out of opening which is June 30th.


I'd be very surprised if they don't have it by the 60 day window. Probably at least a few days before.


----------



## hiroMYhero

BlueSuitDonald said:


> When do you think disney will release the new tiers for HS? I know that fast passes will be available 60 days out of opening which is June 30th.





BlueSuitDonald said:


> Sorry may 1st


With Club Level guests booking their FPs up to 90 days in advance, FPs for TSL may become “live” in the system in April. CL guests will be able to get the most up to date info at that time.


----------



## BlueSuitDonald

I hope we have a few days because my booking day is May 1st and I’d like to have some kind of plan


----------



## Princess_Lisa

BlueSuitDonald said:


> When do you think disney will release the new tiers for HS? I know that fast passes will be available 60 days out of opening which is June 30th.



I don't think tiering applies to the paid-for CL FastPasses, so I would say at least 70 (60+10) days before June 30 as that is when the first regular Resort FP can be made.

[EDIT] That appears to be April 21, 2018. CL window for June 30 opens April 1, 2018.


----------



## hiroMYhero

April 1st is 90 days out from June 30th. Club Level guests can book 90 days out from their checkout date, so April 1st is the earliest the FPs will be “live” in the FP system.

Tiering does apply to the Club Level FP Booking. They can choose two Tier 1s from their Extra FPs and the DSS CMs will have knowledge of the Tiering.


----------



## brave321

What are the chances of getting FPs at 30 days out for any of these rides? Or is it going to be like Pandora where some people couldn't even get them at 60 days? Or is it all dependent on the tiering?


----------



## gometros

KelNChrisKYDis said:


> Sorry if I overlooked it in this thread, but does anyone know if TSMM will be open Memorial Day weekend? I know the FP+ is "down" for this ride from April 9-May 7, but wasn't sure if this ride was going to have FP+ or even be open during Memorial Day Weekend. Our FP+ window opens this Friday; without TSMM being open, we're probably going to skip DHS altogether, as my kids don't like RRC or ToT, and Toy Story Land won't be open yet.



FYI - I couldn't maje fastpasses for May 16-22


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

brave321 said:


> What are the chances of getting FPs at 30 days out for any of these rides? Or is it going to be like Pandora where some people couldn't even get them at 60 days? Or is it all dependent on the tiering?


I wouldn't count on getting them at 30 days.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

brave321 said:


> What are the chances of getting FPs at 30 days out for any of these rides? Or is it going to be like Pandora where some people couldn't even get them at 60 days? Or is it all dependent on the tiering?



I would say very unlikely at 30 days. I am planning for MGM at 60+4 and 60+6 (AK at 60+5) for my birthday trip just in case. I am also keeping 60+7 (checkout day) in my back pocket as a last resort.


----------



## LadyLion4life

hiroMYhero said:


> April 1st is 90 days out from June 30th. Club Level guests can book 90 days out from their checkout date, so April 1st is the earliest the FPs will be “live” in the FP system.
> 
> Tiering does apply to the Club Level FP Booking. They can choose two Tier 1s from their Extra FPs and the DSS CMs will have knowledge of the Tiering.



Does the tiering for Club Level FP apply only to Toy Story Land? I was able to book all tier 1 Club Level Fast Passes for Animal Kingdom and Epcot.


----------



## rteetz

Did Toy Story Mania via FP today. No changes from January. Still using the exit area as an entrance. Standby read 90 minutes when I went on.


----------



## hiroMYhero

LadyLion4life said:


> Does the tiering for Club Level FP apply only to Toy Story Land? I was able to book all tier 1 Club Level Fast Passes for Animal Kingdom and Epcot.


When the CL FP program began, 2 of the 3 Extra FPs per day could be for Tier 1. Now, they are also booking the 3 regular FPs at the same time so a CL person could pre-book a total of 3 Tier 1 FPs per paid FP day.

*There are only 2 Tier 1 FP Attractions at AK.


----------



## LadyLion4life

hiroMYhero said:


> When the CL FP program began, 2 of the 3 Extra FPs per day could be for Tier 1. Now, they are also booking the 3 regular FPs at the same time so a CL person could pre-book a total of 3 Tier 1 FPs per paid FP day.
> 
> *There are only 2 Tier 1 FP Attractions at AK.



I booked Soarin', Test Track and FEA for the same day for Club Level FP back when my 90 days kicked in (check out is May 6) as well as all my regular FBs for the days I also had CLFPs. They must have changed it after I booked. I was able to modify the regular FBs they booked until a few days ago. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## laraashley4

Any rumblings on an AP preview?


----------



## Texans_loyal

laraashley4 said:


> Any rumblings on an AP preview?




Still waiting and stalking this tread.


----------



## Lost Yeti

laraashley4 said:


> Any rumblings on an AP preview?



If last year was any indication, we still have another month. But you never know...


----------



## BigRed98

Bringing Pixar Stories to Life at Disney Parks.

This quick video shows some behind the scenes work of Toy Story Land. Please note this video also shows a little of Pixar pier as well.


----------



## rteetz

Woody, Jessie, and Buzz will meet inside Toy Story Land!


----------



## BigRed98

It looks like the Dis team got a sneak peek of Toy Story Land based on there twitter post.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Who’s ready for a confusing storyline?!?! 

The statues of the characters are the “toys” the meetable characters are the “real” characters.....


----------



## brave321

rteetz said:


> Who’s ready for a confusing storyline?!?!
> 
> The statues of the characters are the “toys” the meetable characters are the “real” characters.....


That makes no sense... but I'm not sure how many kids are going to ask about it/get confused. That being said, I don't have kids so I'm not the best to comment on the fact that there are going to be two different characters. I feel like they could have gone about it a different way (maybe make statues of some other characters so it wasn't so confusing when Woody and Jessie came out for meet and greets?) I'm not sure, but it probably could have been done better.


----------



## Linkura

This would have been solved if they actually had a building for the M&Gs....


----------



## JETSDAD

I don't see an issue with character meets and a large statue. One is just a statue....kids won't have any confusion as they won't even see the statue as being a character.  There's a Mickey statue in MK and yet Mickey is still there.


----------



## Linkura

JETSDAD said:


> I don't see an issue with character meets and a large statue. One is just a statue....kids won't have any confusion as they won't even see the statue as being a character.  There's a Mickey statue in MK and yet Mickey is still there.


The Mickey statue in MK is clearly a statue, made of bronze I believe.  The Slinky Dog statues are clearly supposed to be the characters.


----------



## rteetz

JETSDAD said:


> I don't see an issue with character meets and a large statue. One is just a statue....kids won't have any confusion as they won't even see the statue as being a character.  There's a Mickey statue in MK and yet Mickey is still there.


In the land you are supposed to be shrunk down to the size of a toy. The question would be is the statue the size of a toy or the character? It’s all about immersion here.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> In the land you are supposed to be shrunk down to the size of a toy. The question would be is the statue the size of a toy or the character? It’s all about immersion here.


Maybe the statue is supposed to be a human dressed as a toy?  I got nothing.


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> Maybe the statue is supposed to be a human dressed as a toy?  I got nothing.


According to what they said today the statue is a toy. So compared to that stature we would be the size of an ant.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> According to what they said today the statue is a toy. So compared to that stature we would be the size of an ant.


So the meet and greets are mini-Woody, Buzz, and Jessie?  Or maybe the statues are like those life-size Barbies?


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> So the meet and greets are mini-Woody, Buzz, and Jessie?  Or maybe the statues are like those life-size Barbies?


That’s the confusion I’m talking about.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> In the land you are supposed to be shrunk down to the size of a toy. The question would be is the statue the size of a toy or the character? It’s all about immersion here.


Kids won't know any of this just walking into a land. There's a large statue that doesn't move and there's a character that kids can meet. They won't be confused. Disney crazy adults on Disney forums will be the only ones confused apparently lol.


----------



## rteetz

JETSDAD said:


> Kids won't know any of this just walking into a land. There's a large statue that doesn't move and there's a character that kids can meet. They won't be confused. Disney crazy adults on Disney forums will be the only ones confused apparently lol.


Disney created this story so there shouldn’t be confusion yet there is. Of course us discussing this on a Disney discussion board are going more in depth but why is the statue the toy and then the character not. Disney is playing this as we are toys within the land. The statue is bigger than us. That’s the issue.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Not going to lie, I’ve tried to understand.... but have no clue what y’all are talking about above!  

But regardless, I for one think this land looks fun and my DS is into it.  Make the kiddos smile and maybe serve an adult drink with a Toy Story glow cube from the Lunch Box place, and all will be good.


----------



## wehrengrizz

In terms of the possibility of the "wandering" characters...I miss this! It was really fun to see that at DLR, it lets guests feel a little more "in the magic". That being said, if it's supposed to be a M&G (which it NEEDS to be), not having a building makes it nearly impossible. Wandering characters at DLR don't stop or sign but you can go along with them.  Green Army Men already wandered but would stop for pics, sign, interaction...BUT now I'm remembering that in the earlier 2000s when Jessie Woody Buzz met outside Al's Toy Barn, they didn't wander, yet had a specified area. And that kind of thing lines up w/ how MOST character M&G are at DHS, like Donald/Daisy, Goofy, Storm Troopers...

Yup, just talked myself into a circle. Score one for Disney on the confusion/speculation game.


----------



## rteetz

wehrengrizz said:


> Yup, just talked myself into a circle. Score one for Disney on the confusion/speculation game.


It’s not that hard to do  

Disney must like the confusion.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> It’s not that hard to do
> 
> Disney must like the confusion.



Oh I totally imagine them sitting there after all the hard work but before actual announcements/openings...doing the Mr. Burns "eeeeexcellent" or "muahahaha"ing.


----------



## SeeDisney

I just realized that the string of lights that Jessie is holding onto at the Slinky ride, may be colorfully light at night time.   I hope the Wheezie statute sings.   I hope the queque for either Slinky or Aliens is amazing and whimiscal...


----------



## BigRed98

A Dis Article about the Details and Thoughts behind the development of Toy Story Land


----------



## conandrob240

Thoughts on how entrance to TSL will work on 6/30? FP access only?


----------



## Capang

conandrob240 said:


> Thoughts on how entrance to TSL will work on 6/30? FP access only?


Probably similar to Pandora, FP got you access and controlled entry for those stand by or waiting to see the land. It will depend on crowd sizes and I imagine the first few days could be the most crowded.


----------



## LucyBC80

What are everyone’s prediction for FP? Are they really be that mean and lump all TSLand attractions on tier one? I’m hoping against hope that Alien Saucer will be a tier two, burn TP has already crushed my dreams a little.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

LucyBC80 said:


> What are everyone’s prediction for FP? Are they really be that mean and lump all TSLand attractions on tier one? I’m hoping against hope that Alien Saucer will be a tier two, burn TP has already crushed my dreams a little.


I definitely think all the TSL rides will be Tier 1.  There is a thread with lots of discussion on this topic: https://www.disboards.com/threads/will-toy-story-mania-remain-tier-1.3671390/


----------



## FinnsMom7

SeeDisney said:


> I just realized that the string of lights that Jessie is holding onto at the Slinky ride, may be colorfully light at night time.   I hope the Wheezie statute sings.   I hope the queque for either Slinky or Aliens is amazing and whimiscal...


I just noticed that the WDW main page shows the xmas lights as lit against a twilight sky in the TSL photo they now have as a banner; so hopefully they will in fact light up.


----------



## rteetz

Media events are June 28th so that doesn’t look entirely promising for organized soft openings. Still a chance though.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> Media events are June 28th so that doesn’t look entirely promising for organized soft openings. Still a chance though.


I clicked like on this post. And by that I mean


----------



## laraashley4

rteetz said:


> Media events are June 28th so that doesn’t look entirely promising for organized soft openings. Still a chance though.


Ugh! We are there the week before the opening and really hoping for an AP preview.


----------



## rteetz

wehrengrizz said:


> I clicked like on this post. And by that I mean


They definitely slowed up on construction on this land which sucks but there is still hope for softs just not as large of a probability.


----------



## rteetz

laraashley4 said:


> Ugh! We are there the week before the opening and really hoping for an AP preview.


Still very possible. It just seems they are going to be working on this land up until opening. Unlike pandora which was basically done a month before opening.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> They definitely slowed up on construction on this land which sucks but there is still hope for softs just not as large of a probability.


Hey I was thinking it'd be a last second priceline everything kind of trip for me anyway! haha


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> They definitely slowed up on construction on this land which sucks but there is still hope for softs just not as large of a probability.



Rather than organized soft openings would it be more likely for open to the public soft openings before the media day?


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Rather than organized soft openings would it be more likely for open to the public soft openings before the media day?


We don’t really know.


----------



## scrappinginontario

@rteetz, is it possible to update the first post?  Paragraph 1 says no opening date has been announced which is now inaccurate.  I see you've updated it at the bottom of the post but some people may not read that far down.


----------



## rteetz

scrappinginontario said:


> @rteetz, is it possible to update the first post?  Paragraph 1 says no opening date has been announced which is now inaccurate.  I see you've updated it at the bottom of the post but some people may not read that far down.


Thanks didn’t realize that!


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Media events are June 28th so that doesn’t look entirely promising for organized soft openings. Still a chance though.


Well phooey.  We're there the first half of the month, and I was really hoping for a Pandora-style soft for DVC or AP or both or random people wandering through HS who look interested in Slinky Dogs...


----------



## DSLRuser

I am 20 days from my 60 day mark for our trip June 13-18.  @ 60 days, I will decide whether or not we even go to The Studios.  Right now, i have a morning dedicated to the Studios assuming a DVC preview will be there.  If no preview, there is zero reason for us to go.  We will just see it next time.

This trip will be our first Pandora trip, so we have plenty to see anyway at other parks.


----------



## Violetspider

I guess I'm confused here. Pandora had DVC and AP previews prior to media (AP/DVC members, 5/13 through 5/22 and Press, 5/23 & 5/25). I get the supposition that soft openings after the media preview will likely not occur  for TSL do to timing, but are we really assuming that the DVC and AP previews aren't going to happen either?


----------



## rteetz

Violetspider said:


> I guess I'm confused here. Pandora had DVC and AP previews prior to media (AP/DVC members, 5/13 through 5/22 and Press, 5/23 & 5/25). I get the supposition that soft openings after the media preview will likely not occur  for TSL do to timing, but are we really assuming that the DVC and AP previews aren't going to happen either?


Nothing is certain. It definitely seems they are farther off with Toy Story than Pandora was at this time though. Just posting the media events as an interesting note.


----------



## TAK

Violetspider said:


> I guess I'm confused here. Pandora had DVC and AP previews prior to media (AP/DVC members, 5/13 through 5/22 and Press, 5/23 & 5/25). I get the supposition that soft openings after the media preview will likely not occur  for TSL do to timing, but are we really assuming that the DVC and AP previews aren't going to happen either?



I was thinking the same thing. I don’t think this changes anything re: possible AP/DVC previews. Still no news either way.


----------



## Monykalyn

JennLTX said:


> Well phooey.  We're there the first half of the month, and I was really hoping for a Pandora-style soft for DVC or AP or both or random people wandering through HS who look interested in Slinky Dogs...


Us too! Although my DD just accepted a summer alumni DCP that ends aug 9.  DH will NOT be happy if all of us want to go to pick her up in August to see TSL (one of us flies one way and drives with her the other for previous program- not letting her drive 18 hours alone).


----------



## GeneralTso

I remember when Storybook Land was opening at MK. Including 7 Dwarfs Mine Train. We were walking by and they waved us over and asked if we wanted to go in and check things out. Rides were running, and it was over a month prior to official open. It was great. We felt so lucky. Some days at MK, it was open and people were being let in. Other days, it was not.


----------



## rteetz

Violetspider said:


> I guess I'm confused here. Pandora had DVC and AP previews prior to media (AP/DVC members, 5/13 through 5/22 and Press, 5/23 & 5/25). I get the supposition that soft openings after the media preview will likely not occur  for TSL do to timing, but are we really assuming that the DVC and AP previews aren't going to happen either?


Local press had previews of the land before AP/DVC previews as well. The World Wide press kit was after.


----------



## FastPasser.

But before any previews can take place, TSL has to be staffed. That process began yesterday with the announcement of transfer opportunities on the "HUB". 
*
"Calling all future toys! New recruits needed for Toy Story Land*
_Learn how you can be a part of the exciting new land!
Are you ready to help Guests play big in Andy’s Backyard? Hourly opportunities in Attractions, Quick Service Food and Beverage and Culinary will be available beginning April 8"_


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> But before any previews can take place, TSL has to be staffed. That process began yesterday with the announcement of transfer opportunities on the "HUB".
> *
> "Calling all future toys! New recruits needed for Toy Story Land*
> _Learn how you can be a part of the exciting new land!
> Are you ready to help Guests play big in Andy’s Backyard? Hourly opportunities in Attractions, Quick Service Food and Beverage and Culinary will be available beginning April 8"_


How does that compare with the timeframe for staffing Pandora last year, do you recall?


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> But before any previews can take place, TSL has to be staffed. That process began yesterday with the announcement of transfer opportunities on the "HUB".
> *
> "Calling all future toys! New recruits needed for Toy Story Land*
> _Learn how you can be a part of the exciting new land!
> Are you ready to help Guests play big in Andy’s Backyard? Hourly opportunities in Attractions, Quick Service Food and Beverage and Culinary will be available beginning April 8"_


Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> How does that compare with the timeframe for staffing Pandora last year, do you recall?


No I don't, I'd have to research it. There's more to Pandora so it might have been a week or two earlier.


----------



## WRLeGrand

I was wanting to gauge everyone's insights and opinions regarding when we might hear something about Toy Story Land FPs. With the Land opening on June 30th, essentially the booking window could open for FPs in roughly 3 weeks (for people staying June 21-30). It seems to me that Disney would have announced something about it by now. 

I am really interested to see how the approached Slinky Dash and Alien Saucers, as in can both be Fastpassed?


----------



## Mome Rath

WRLeGrand said:


> I was wanting to gauge everyone's insights and opinions regarding when we might hear something about Toy Story Land FPs. With the Land opening on June 30th, essentially the booking window could open for FPs in roughly 3 weeks (for people staying June 21-30). It seems to me that Disney would have announced something about it by now.
> 
> I am really interested to see how the approached Slinky Dash and Alien Saucers, as in can both be Fastpassed?



Stay tuned because it will actually be sooner than that, or should be.  Now that club level guests that buy them can get FP's 90 days ahead of time instead of just 60, we should have news (yay or nay) in a few days starting on April 1st.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Mome Rath said:


> Stay tuned because it will actually be sooner than that, or should be.  Now that club level guests that buy them can get FP's 90 days ahead of time instead of just 60, we should have news (yay or nay) in a few days starting on April 1st.


I need to know the same thing!!  We will be there by coincidence so hoping for a fast pass!!  Where should I look for the announcement?  Thanks!


----------



## Mome Rath

Kim Gillihan said:


> I need to know the same thing!!  We will be there by coincidence so hoping for a fast pass!!  Where should I look for the announcement?  Thanks!



If you mean the announcement once the FP window opens up, you're sure to find it here in this thread and in the excitement perhaps other threads will pop up with that as a topic/headline for a bit.  If you are staying club level on the 1st you could just ask I suppose.


----------



## erikawolf2004

TAK said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I don’t think this changes anything re: possible AP/DVC previews. Still no news either way.



How far in advance did they let AP/DVC people know about previews for Pandora?  Trying to decide if we even want to do DHS.  Our FP day is in a couple weeks.


----------



## TAK

erikawolf2004 said:


> How far in advance did they let AP/DVC people know about previews for Pandora?  Trying to decide if we even want to do DHS.  Our FP day is in a couple weeks.



I believe it was about two months prior to opening (end of March for an end of May opening, with previews starting two or three weeks before opening. 

If you’re hoping previews happen while you’re there, I’d plan out your days as usual, getting FPs for whatever you would do otherwise. If and when previews are announced and if you get in, you can decide then whether to switch up your plans.


----------



## BigRed98

Toy Story Mania to be available via standby queue only ahead of entrance relocation according to WDWMagic

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...tandby-queue-ahead-of-entrance-relocation.htm


----------



## JETSDAD

BigRed98 said:


> Toy Story Mania to be available via standby queue only ahead of entrance relocation according to WDWMagic
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...tandby-queue-ahead-of-entrance-relocation.htm



The interesting part is that it says in the article that the FP line will return to operation after May 7, though nobody is able to make FP for that period right now.


----------



## BigRed98

JETSDAD said:


> The interesting part is that it says in the article that the FP line will return to operation after May 7, though nobody is able to make FP for that period right now.



You can make your fast pass starting May 8th. 
Here’s another article:
https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/confirmed...-studios-will-not-offer-fastpass-for-a-month/


----------



## JETSDAD

BigRed98 said:


> You can make your fast pass starting May 8th.
> Here’s another article:
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/03/confirmed...-studios-will-not-offer-fastpass-for-a-month/


Both articles state that FP's will be available then, not that you will only be able to start reserving them again then.  Either way I'm happy though because we're there mid May and this is my wife's favourite ride but we really try to avoid SB as much as possible.


----------



## BigRed98

JETSDAD said:


> Both articles state that FP's will be available then, not that you will only be able to start reserving them again then.  Either way I'm happy though because we're there mid May and this is my wife's favourite ride but we really try to avoid SB as much as possible.



At the bottom of the WDWNT article it states you’ll be able to begin making FP+ reservations for TSMM starting May 8th.


----------



## JETSDAD

BigRed98 said:


> At the bottom of the WDWNT article it states you’ll be able to begin making FP+ reservations for TSMM starting May 8th.


I guess I'm just reading it differently. _ 'FastPass+ reservations for there ride will be available again starting May 8th'._  So the FP's will be available, or the ability to make FP's will be available?  I'll just be happy to not have to fight the SB line to ride.


----------



## dachsie

One observation I had on Slinky Dog Dash, there are only 5 cars with 4 seats which means 20 ride at a time.  That is going to build a line really fast I think.


----------



## BigRed98

JETSDAD said:


> I guess I'm just reading it differently. _ FastPass+ reservations for there ride will be available again starting May 8th_  So the FP's will be available, or the ability to make FP's will be available?  I'll just be happy to not have to fight the SB line to ride.



Oh I see what your saying now. The wording is very confusing. I’ll guess we have to wait and see.


----------



## Linkura

I'd trust the insiders here over WDWNT.


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> I'd trust the insiders here over WDWNT.


I’m trying to get this new info clarified. (Which really isn’t new info)


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> I’m trying to get this new info clarified. (Which really isn’t new info)


The only 'new' info could be the re-opening of the FP line.  It had been discussed previously but since nobody has been able to make FP's through June it seemed that they may just keep it SB until TSL opens.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

dachsie said:


> One observation I had on Slinky Dog Dash, there are only 5 cars with 4 seats which means 20 ride at a time.  That is going to build a line really fast I think.


Hmm that's an interesting observation hadn't thought of that. I think it's been asked before so forgive me but does someone have any idea how long the ride will be in terms of time?


----------



## rteetz

JETSDAD said:


> The only 'new' info could be the re-opening of the FP line.  It had been discussed previously but since nobody has been able to make FP's through June it seemed that they may just keep it SB until TSL opens.


According to wdwmagic it will reopen May 8th but I haven’t been able to figure out why nobody can book after that yet.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Hmm that's an interesting observation hadn't thought of that. I think it's been asked before so forgive me but does someone have any idea how long the ride will be in terms of time?


Between 1-2 minutes I believe.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Between 1-2 minutes I believe.


Can always count on you to answer! So that may mean even if the lines builds as long as the ride functions correctly and the loading doesn't take forever they may be able to cycle through people enough that it doesn't feel like eternity in line especially if the line keeps moving. I always feel more frustration when the line doesn't move versus it being a long line but it's moving.


----------



## JETSDAD

rteetz said:


> According to wdwmagic it will reopen May 8th but I haven’t been able to figure out why nobody can book after that yet.


All I know is that I now have to keep checking MDE to see if times open up for our trip May 10-17.


----------



## ghtx

GeneralTso said:


> I remember when Storybook Land was opening at MK. Including 7 Dwarfs Mine Train. We were walking by and they waved us over and asked if we wanted to go in and check things out. Rides were running, and it was over a month prior to official open. It was great. We felt so lucky. Some days at MK, it was open and people were being let in. Other days, it was not.


I remember that too. We got to ride Mermaid and see Belle unexpectedly. We are going to DHS in two months and very much doubt we’ll have any such luck with TSL.


----------



## ghtx

BigRed98 said:


> At the bottom of the WDWNT article it states you’ll be able to begin making FP+ reservations for TSMM starting May 8th.


I’ll try again on May 8 to make a TSMM FP for my late May trip, but I’m not holding out much hope.


----------



## sponica

JETSDAD said:


> All I know is that I now have to keep checking MDE to see if times open up for our trip May 10-17.



I just checked May 9, and they're definitely not available that day.


----------



## rteetz

Nobody has a definitive answer on this FP thing.


----------



## JETSDAD

sponica said:


> I just checked May 9, and they're definitely not available that day.


Yeah, I just don't want to miss a 9am FP if they happen to open them up so will keep looking.


----------



## RocketCityMama

rteetz said:


> According to wdwmagic it will reopen May 8th but I haven’t been able to figure out why nobody can book after that yet.



I take that to mean it'll open to allow fast pass selections starting May 8th, but not being able to be booked for May 8th. It seems to me, they will probably be able to book for the June 30th and after dates?


----------



## rteetz

RocketCityMama said:


> I take that to mean it'll open to allow fast pass selections starting May 8th, but not being able to be booked for May 8th. It seems to me, they will probably be able to book for the June 30th and after dates?


But the articles state there will be FPs available on May 8th and after. That’s why this is confusing.


----------



## RocketCityMama

Ahh I see that now @rteetz, guess we'll all be holding on to our ears and waiting LOL I am hoping that it will reopen on May 8th to fps, maybe I'll have a chance for our late May early June trip rather than rope dropping it!


----------



## Aron1012

RocketCityMama said:


> I take that to mean it'll open to allow fast pass selections starting May 8th, but not being able to be booked for May 8th. It seems to me, they will probably be able to book for the June 30th and after dates?



The wdwmagic article says: "The work is expected to be completed by May 7 2018, which will then see the FastPass line return to operation"
Whereas wdwnt says: "Fastpass+ reservations for there ride will be available again starting May 8th". 

Funny how a slightly different way of saying the same thing could mean something completely different. I tend to read it that FPs will be used again staring May 8th and will likely be available for booking again sometime soon.  Because if you read the first part of the wdwnt article it also says "guests will be unable to use the FastPass+ reservations to ride Toy Story Mania......This period will last through May 7th.....". 

I will say I have a biased take on this as we will be there through June 21st.  June 30th.....seriously??!!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Aron1012 said:


> The wdwmagic article says: "The work is expected to be completed by May 7 2018, which will then see the FastPass line return to operation"
> Whereas wdwnt says: "Fastpass+ reservations for there ride will be available again starting May 8th".
> 
> Funny how a slightly different way of saying the same thing could mean something completely different. I tend to read it that FPs will be used again staring May 8th and will likely be available for booking again sometime soon.  Because if you read the first part of the wdwnt article it also says "guests will be unable to use the FastPass+ reservations to ride Toy Story Mania......This period will last through May 7th.....".
> 
> I will say I have a biased take on this as we will be there through June 21st.  June 30th.....seriously??!!



Right there with you, going the 13th-22nd.  Really hoping for a DVC preview.


----------



## Aron1012

erikawolf2004 said:


> Right there with you, going the 13th-22nd.  Really hoping for a DVC preview.



Us too.  We have 8 staying on DVC points so should be good if they have one and we can get spots.  But only 3 are AP.  That could be very interesting indeed. 

I am still disappointed missing TSL but as long as TSMM is operating mostly normal (2-3 tracks and FPs) it will be ok.  The two new rides look fun but not like missing FoP or something.  For most of our party it is all new, so will be fun for them regardless.


----------



## lvdis

JETSDAD said:


> All I know is that I now have to keep checking MDE to see if times open up for our trip May 10-17.


Me too!


----------



## erikawolf2004

Aron1012 said:


> The wdwmagic article says: "The work is expected to be completed by May 7 2018, which will then see the FastPass line return to operation"
> Whereas wdwnt says: "Fastpass+ reservations for there ride will be available again starting May 8th".
> 
> Funny how a slightly different way of saying the same thing could mean something completely different. I tend to read it that FPs will be used again staring May 8th and will likely be available for booking again sometime soon.  Because if you read the first part of the wdwnt article it also says "guests will be unable to use the FastPass+ reservations to ride Toy Story Mania......This period will last through May 7th.....".
> 
> I will say I have a biased take on this as we will be there through June 21st.  June 30th.....seriously??!!



I really hope they open up 2-3 tracks and do FP's, I thought people were saying they were only doing one track.  Wonder what the wait times are for that?!?!?!


----------



## Linkura

erikawolf2004 said:


> I really hope they open up 2-3 tracks and do FP's, I thought people were saying they were only doing one track.  Wonder what the wait times are for that?!?!?!


They are doing only one track for at least a month.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> But the articles state there will be FPs available on May 8th and after. That’s why this is confusing.


Can report TSMM FPs still unavailable on June 8.


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> Can report TSMM FPs still unavailable on June 8.


Thanks. Don’t know why I can’t get an answer from several people on this.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Thanks. Don’t know why I can’t get an answer from several people on this.


Below is the response on the "Reactive FAQs" section to the question, "will FastPass+ be available in the future at Toy Story Mania?"
_
*"Yes. FastPass+ for Toy Story Mania! will be available again on May 8."*_


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Below is the response on the "Reactive FAQs" section to the question, "will FastPass+ be available in the future at Toy Story Mania?"
> _
> *"Yes. FastPass+ for Toy Story Mania! will be available again on May 8."*_


Does that mean you can book FPs on May 8th or that you can book now for May 8th and beyond. As of right now nobody can book TSMM for May 8th and beyond.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Does that mean you can book FPs on May 8th or that you can book now for May 8th and beyond. As of right now nobody can book TSMM for May 8th and beyond.


No clue, that's the entire response. It's typical "Disney Speak" and drives CMs crazy. They're instructing CMs to give that response knowing that what you're asking is going to be asked.  

Interpreting the wording literally, I'm going to guess that it means booking FPs will resume on the 8th. However, it certainly could mean that using the actual FP could resume on the 8th.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> No clue, that's the entire response. It's typical "Disney Speak" and drives CMs crazy. They're instructing CMs to give that response knowing that what you're asking is going to be asked.
> 
> Interpreting the wording literally, I'm going to guess that it means booking FPs will resume on the 8th. However, it certainly could mean that using the actual FP could resume on the 8th.


Yep... 

And no Disney related blog/website (I have asked three) has the answer either.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> Yep...
> 
> And no Disney related blog/website (I have asked three) has the answer either.


And, today is exactly 90 days out from June 30th and a CL FP Guest could book FPs for June 30th...no one has reported in yet.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> And, today is exactly 90 days out from June 30th and a CL FP Guest could book FPs for June 30th...no one has reported in yet.


Don’t people know we need these answers!


----------



## Tearbear

hiroMYhero said:


> And, today is exactly 90 days out from June 30th and a CL FP Guest could book FPs for June 30th...no one has reported in yet.



90 days from check out so we have a few more days to wait


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tearbear said:


> 90 days from check out so we have a few more days to wait


The Extra FPs can be booked for their checkout day so today was the earliest possible date to know about Tiering Levels for TSL and DHS.


----------



## Tearbear

I thought the 2nd would be 90 days


----------



## hiroMYhero

Tearbear said:


> I thought the 2nd would be 90 days


It’s today...verified by Siri and below


----------



## Rivergirl2005

My guess...nothing will be released until they have decided or announced the fp tiers within the land and Hollywood studios


----------



## umichigan10

I know that it’s all speculation but I’m wondering (hoping) there’ll be soft openings or previews when I’m there mid june from the 12-17, so I feel like there’s a decent chance those should be happening then. But obviously it’s not a guarantee


----------



## CalifLynn

umichigan10 said:


> I know that it’s all speculation but I’m wondering (hoping) there’ll be soft openings or previews when I’m there mid june from the 12-17, so I feel like there’s a decent chance those should be happening then. But obviously it’s not a guarantee



Us too, keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## travelgirl77

I am just letting you all know that I called this morning for my FP+ extras for CL guests and they did not release the Toy Story Land FPs.  TSMM, however, was available.  So, even though the 30th is within my 90 day purchase window, they obviously have not decided to release those rides as FPs at this time.


----------



## hiroMYhero

travelgirl77 said:


> I am just letting you all know that I called this morning for my FP+ extras for CL guests and they did not release the Toy Story Land FPs.  TSMM, however, was available.  So, even though the 30th is within my 90 day purchase window, they obviously have not decided to release those rides as FPs at this time.


Thanks for confirming TSM FPs were available. Did the DSS CM state the FPs for TSM were available for days prior to June 30th? Which date did you book for TSM FPs?


----------



## travelgirl77

hiroMYhero said:


> Thanks for confirming TSM FPs were available. Did the DSS CM state the FPs for TSM were available for days prior to June 30th? Which date did you book for TSM FPs?


  Good Morning.  I could book TSMM FPs for the 25th of June.


----------



## hiroMYhero

travelgirl77 said:


> Good Morning.  I could book TSMM FPs for the 25th of June.


Thank you! @rteetz will be happy to know!


----------



## rteetz

travelgirl77 said:


> Good Morning.  I could book TSMM FPs for the 25th of June.


Awesome!


----------



## tkbk

I just tried may 8-21 and still could not book TSMM FP’s.


----------



## ah10is

tkbk said:


> I just tried may 8-21 and still could not book TSMM FP’s.



I'm May 12 - 19th and still no FP for TSMM!    Really hoping it becomes available! This is my favorite ride and we are planning evenings right now for Hollywood so rope drop isn't an option.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@rteetz This is confirmed by @MrInfinity who just now booked with DSS!
*The Tiering Levels have changed!*



MrInfinity said:


> Hi all, just some updates...
> As of 6/30 Rockin Rollercoaster is Tier 2.
> Alien, Slinky, and TSMM are Tier 1.
> Should update the first page.


----------



## Capang

hiroMYhero said:


> @rteetz This is confirmed by @MrInfinity who just now booked with DSS!
> *The Tiering Levels have changed!*


Yay! Now I can plan our days! Thanks for the update!


----------



## kerstfan1

if u have to choose between slinky dog or alien what would u choose as a fp i only have one day at dhs and i could go without toystory midway (im a solo traveler if that helps)


----------



## Texans_loyal

kerstfan1 said:


> if u have to choose between slinky dog or alien what would u choose as a fp i only have one day at dhs and i could go without toystory midway (im a solo traveler if that helps)



I'm personally going for Aliens, also a solo traveler.


----------



## JETSDAD

kerstfan1 said:


> if u have to choose between slinky dog or alien what would u choose as a fp i only have one day at dhs and i could go without toystory midway (im a solo traveler if that helps)


I think Slinky Dog will be the hard to get FP as most people will try for it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Yay!!! No more RnR single rider!!!!!


----------



## Texans_loyal

Now that we have FP info, Come on AP previews


----------



## hiroMYhero

kerstfan1 said:


> if u have to choose between slinky dog or alien what would u choose as a fp i only have one day at dhs and i could go without toystory midway (im a solo traveler if that helps)


If you’ve ridden Mater’s Junkyard ride at DCA, then choose SDD. 

The AS2 ride will load much more people than SDD, so it will be best to FP SDD and Standby AS2.


----------



## travelgirl77

Thank you SO much for updating this thread.  As I mentioned before, I tried to book this morning with DSS and the FPs for Toy Story Land were not available, but thanks to DISers I saw that someone could book so I called DSS back and got all three new Toy Story Land rides for the morning of the 30th.  Thankful for sharing this info.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

JETSDAD said:


> I think Slinky Dog will be the hard to get FP as most people will try for it.



definitely agree - that is more unique and custom and just a "bigger" draw to the land


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hiroMYhero said:


> If you’ve ridden Mater’s Junkyard ride at DCA, then choose SDD.
> 
> The AS2 ride will load much more people than SDD, so it will be best to FP SDD and Standby AS2.



is that true about AS2?  I found Mater's loaded rather slow - was in fits and spurts, but that line felt like it took a long time


----------



## kerstfan1

ty all just 30 days until im making my fastpasses


----------



## hiroMYhero

TheMaxRebo said:


> is that true about AS2?  I found Mater's loaded rather slow - was in fits and spurts, but that line felt like it took a long time


I’ve always felt we didn’t wait long for Mater’s compared to the coaster in ToonTown. One morning we ropedropped RSR, Luigi’s when it was the Tire Saucer, and Mater’s and were done with Carsland by 9:40. 

I would choose SDD even if I hadn’t ridden Mater a number of times.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ok so I guess I better plan on SDD FP for the last day of our trip. We have 2 HS days planned--Day 2 and Day 8. I have a feeling it's going to be like FoP all over again.


----------



## ADS2508

Does that mean they are leaving Beauty and the Beast tier one? I have a huge Belle fan.


----------



## AngiTN

Has any discussion given to Slinky Dog having a Single Rider line? Likely no?



ADS2508 said:


> Does that mean they are leaving Beauty and the Beast tier one? I have a huge Belle fan.


No, only TSL rides are Tier 1


----------



## WRLeGrand

I get what they are doing, but I think it is a big mistake to make TSMM, Slinky Dash, and Alien Saucers all Tier 1. Essentially, you are telling people that you are likely only going to be able to get on one of these rides without waiting 2 hours once the land opens. Seems like a bad idea to me personally....


----------



## bashuck

WRLeGrand said:


> I get what they are doing, but I think it is a big mistake to make TSMM, Slinky Dash, and Alien Saucers all Tier 1. Essentially, you are telling people that you are likely only going to be able to get on one of these rides without waiting 2 hours once the land opens. Seems like a bad idea to me personally....


I think it says your odds are good of being able to get one of these even if not at the 60+ day mark.  If one of them were Tier 2 many more people would get zero.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

hiroMYhero said:


> I’ve always felt we didn’t wait long for Mater’s compared to the coaster in ToonTown. One morning we ropedropped RSR, Luigi’s when it was the Tire Saucer, and Mater’s and were done with Carsland by 9:40.
> 
> I would choose SDD even if I hadn’t ridden Mater a number of times.



admittedly it was apparently a very busy time when we went (it was mid-week October, but during the 60th anniversary so apparently crowds were much higher than normal) and we were on line for well over 30 mins for Mater's and just seems to go really slow


----------



## mi*vida*loca

So glad RnRC is tier 2 now!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WRLeGrand said:


> I get what they are doing, but I think it is a big mistake to make TSMM, Slinky Dash, and Alien Saucers all Tier 1. Essentially, you are telling people that you are likely only going to be able to get on one of these rides without waiting 2 hours once the land opens. Seems like a bad idea to me personally....





bashuck said:


> I think it says your odds are good of being able to get one of these even if not at the 60+ day mark.  If one of them were Tier 2 many more people would get zero.



exactly - sort of the idea behind tiering in general ... your chances of getting on everything you want are lower but your chances of getting on at least 1 thing you want is much, much higher.  Disney wants as many of their guests to get at least one thing they really want (and then to have to come back multiple days to get on everything they want ... thus why Fantasmic! and the Star Wars Fireworks are at roughly the same time)


----------



## AngiTN

mi*vida*loca said:


> So glad RnRC is tier 2 now!


Me too! I thought all along that odds were high that they would do the tiers just like they did at AK, with the new land as Tier 1 and everything else as Tier 2 so it hasn't surprised me to see that is what they did. 
It's great for us since the only ride we'll want to do is Slinky Dog and probably only do that every so often. We've never cared about doing TSMM and didn't care for Mater when we went to DCA so skipping Alien's won't be a big deal for trips when we don't get in multiple days at HS

Mostly really happy to be able to book RnR, ToT and ST every trip, after we do the once ride on Slinky dog.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

I think it made sense to put Toy Story rides at Tier 1.

I think it also makes it easier on people who are not looking to do Toy Story stuff at all or just ok doing it without FP.


----------



## AFwifelife

I figured this was how the tiers were going to fall, especially since they just did it with AK.  Will be interesting to see how the tier system will look when they finish GE.


----------



## AngiTN

AFwifelife said:


> I figured this was how the tiers were going to fall, especially since they just did it with AK.  Will be interesting to see how the tier system will look when they finish GE.


Same thoughts I had. There's a different thread about TSL Tiers and in that one I wondered if TSL will be old enough by the time GE opens would they move some of it's rides around? They'll at least have been open long enough to gauge popularity. Saucers may well drop off enough that it can drop down to Tier 2. Or GE may well be so popular they have to develop a new Uber Tier just for it. Who knows


----------



## Eccle

AngiTN said:


> Same thoughts I had. There's a different thread about TSL Tiers and in that one I wondered if TSL will be old enough by the time GE opens would they move some of it's rides around? They'll at least have been open long enough to gauge popularity. Saucers may well drop off enough that it can drop down to Tier 2. Or GE may well be so popular they have to develop a new Uber Tier just for it. Who knows


There is also the new Mickey and Minnie ride meant to be opening I think mid next year. So maybe they will put that in Tier 1 and move the least popular TSL ride to Tier 2 then? 
I guess what happens when GE opens will depend if the TSL rides stay at long waits or have dropped off a bit.


----------



## Aron1012

travelgirl77 said:


> Good Morning.  I could book TSMM FPs for the 25th of June.



Was that the first day you could book them for or first day you tried?  Asking for a friend who is there through June 21st


----------



## WRLeGrand

Eccle said:


> There is also the new Mickey and Minnie ride meant to be opening I think mid next year. So maybe they will put that in Tier 1 and move the least popular TSL ride to Tier 2 then?
> I guess what happens when GE opens will depend if the TSL rides stay at long waits or have dropped off a bit.




I agree completely. Once Runaway Railway and the Star Wars rides open, they are going to have to find some way to let you pick more than 1 between all of those...


----------



## LucyBC80

I really wanted Flying Saucers to be Tier 2 but I'm okay with RnRc descending. It'll help a lot for those of us who always had to pick either TSM or RnRC because of family dynamics. 

For my upcoming solo trip I planned 3 half days at HS, but I'll probably end up FP Slinky Dog twice and Flying Saucer once and going for TSM at rope drop.


----------



## Linkura

Considering RNRC is the only current HS ride I'll actually ride, that's great news that it was moved to Tier 2!  That means I can RD one of the new TSL, FP the other, and do everything I want (at least till SWL).




Nevermind that I'm not sure when I'll be back... but still, great news for any future visits since I doubt they'll move RNRC back to Tier 1 in the next several years.


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Has any discussion given to Slinky Dog having a Single Rider line? Likely no?


I would think not.


----------



## rteetz

Thanks to @hiroMYhero for keeping the thread in order while I was away today!


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> Thanks to @hiroMYhero for keeping the thread in order while I was away today!


You’re welcome and I am definitely glad you are back!!


----------



## WedWayPilot

WRLeGrand said:


> I get what they are doing, but I think it is a big mistake to make TSMM, Slinky Dash, and Alien Saucers all Tier 1. Essentially, you are telling people that you are likely only going to be able to get on one of these rides without waiting 2 hours once the land opens. Seems like a bad idea to me personally....



Could cause many people to come back for another day and spend more in the park.


----------



## ArielSRL

Planning a quick trip in October for the Halloween party and we decided to add on a 1 day ticket to DHS for TSL. So its a little bit of a bummer that all 3 will be Tier 1. And my boys will want to do Jedi Training so there goes rope dropping one of the attractions. I had planned on doing DHS on day 3 bc we were going to leave on day 4 but I added a night so I may move DHS to day 4 just to give us a little bit more of a shot to get Slinky. However, my oldest doesn't do coasters so I may end up having to split our FPs for SDD and TSMM or AS2. 

At least I have time before I have to figure it all out.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

AngiTN said:


> Me too! I thought all along that odds were high that they would do the tiers just like they did at AK, with the new land as Tier 1 and everything else as Tier 2 so it hasn't surprised me to see that is what they did.
> It's great for us since the only ride we'll want to do is Slinky Dog and probably only do that every so often. We've never cared about doing TSMM and didn't care for Mater when we went to DCA so skipping Alien's won't be a big deal for trips when we don't get in multiple days at HS
> 
> Mostly really happy to be able to book RnR, ToT and ST every trip, after we do the once ride on Slinky dog.



DD12 favorite park is DHS and we’re staying at BWV so I’ve planned 3-4 half days at DHS. Plenty of chances to get FP for each new ride once and we will RD TSMM those days. Then use FP for TSMM the other days. RnRC and ToT are must dos for us. I don’t think the new rides are gonna be that high on our lists but we definitely want to try them and see the new land. I doubt they’ll be must dos every trip or even every time we hit DHS next trip. I see all future FP to be TSMM, RnRC and ToT.


----------



## BrookieM2001

Does anybody remember how the soft openings for AK worked when Avatar opened? We are going to be there the 12-19 of June and that seems to be fairly decent timing for a DVC soft opening. I know they sent out emails to schedule DVC members on different days and you had to book a spot, but were those options available every day for a week? Or just on select days during a couple of week window? How many days did members have to choose from? Our FP day opens on next Friday and i was just hoping to have all our days nailed down by that point but didn't know if i might have to totally switch everything (ADRs and FPs) around to different days if they only offer a soft opening on one day of our trip.....


----------



## rteetz

BrookieM2001 said:


> Does anybody remember how the soft openings for AK worked when Avatar opened? We are going to be there the 12-19 of June and that seems to be fairly decent timing for a DVC soft opening. I know they sent out emails to schedule DVC members on different days and you had to book a spot, but were those options available every day for a week? Or just on select days during a couple of week window? How many days did members have to choose from? Our FP day opens on next Friday and i was just hoping to have all our days nailed down by that point but didn't know if i might have to totally switch everything (ADRs and FPs) around to different days if they only offer a soft opening on one day of our trip.....


It was announced in advance and DVC and AP were able to sign up. DVC was given one time slot and AP was given a few a day. It was something like a 2-3 week period of soft openings. With that said its not seeming incredibly likely that everything will operate the same here but I could be wrong with that. We likely won't know much more by next Friday.


----------



## rteetz

I have updated the first page. If I missed something or something needs to be changed please let me know.


----------



## BrookieM2001

rteetz said:


> It was announced in advance and DVC and AP were able to sign up. DVC was given one time slot and AP was given a few a day. It was something like a 2-3 week period of soft openings. With that said its not seeming incredibly likely that everything will operate the same here but I could be wrong with that. We likely won't know much more by next Friday.



So, DVC only had one slot on one day? or had one slot several days? My mom has an AP but only AP holders can come in during those, right? But during DVC, the whole travel party was welcome?


----------



## rteetz

BrookieM2001 said:


> So, DVC only had one slot on one day? or had one slot several days? My mom has an AP but only AP holders can come in during those, right? But during DVC, the whole travel party was welcome?


 DVC was given the first slot of the day for Pandora, 9-11AM. 

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/member-benefits/3705-pandora-preview-offered-to-dvc-members

The DVC attendees all had to be staying in the same room.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

We will be there June 30th and July 1st.  I am trying to figure out my best strategy.. I read they will be opening at 7 on July 1.... but depending on if we can get fast passes.. I can't figure out the best day to go... June 30 or 1st?  Looking for advice.. I have never been at Disney for the opening of anything.  thanks!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Kim Gillihan said:


> We will be there June 30th and July 1st.  I am trying to figure out my best strategy.. I read they will be opening at 7 on July 1.... but depending on if we can get fast passes.. I can't figure out the best day to go... June 30 or 1st?  Looking for advice.. I have never been at Disney for the opening of anything.  thanks!



I’d probably just go either day at rope drop and hit the rides. Not really much you can do in these situations except have fun and try not to push to hard lol

Then probably head back later in the day to explore


----------



## Amy M

We usually avoid EMH, but this trip we are going to take advantage of them at HS for Toy Story Land.  FP reservations cannot be made during EMHs correct?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy M said:


> FP reservations cannot be made during EMHs correct?


Correct.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Amy M said:


> We usually avoid EMH, but this trip we are going to take advantage of them at HS for Toy Story Land.  FP reservations cannot be made during EMHs correct?


Correct


----------



## Amy M

FinnsMom7 said:


> Correct


Thanks!!!


----------



## sickshotbri

rteetz said:


> DVC was given the first slot of the day for Pandora, 9-11AM.
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/member-benefits/3705-pandora-preview-offered-to-dvc-members
> 
> The DVC attendees all had to be staying in the same room.



Any idea how crowds were in the area during something like that?  I obviously wouldn't expect walk-on, but were wait times comparable to the weeks after official opening?  Will be there the week before...


----------



## rteetz

sickshotbri said:


> Any idea how crowds were in the area during something like that?  I obviously wouldn't expect walk-on, but were wait times comparable to the weeks after official opening?  Will be there the week before...


For Pandora NRJ was a walk on or a short wait. FoP they gave specific times for people to ride.


----------



## CAS239

sickshotbri said:


> Any idea how crowds were in the area during something like that?  I obviously wouldn't expect walk-on, but were wait times comparable to the weeks after official opening?  Will be there the week before...



Wait times during my Pandora preview.. River journey was walk on as many times as you wanted. FoP was a walk on for the first 20 min or so of the window then it hit about a 45 min wait.

Wait times were nowhere near what you see after the land was officially open


----------



## soniam

AFwifelife said:


> I figured this was how the tiers were going to fall, especially since they just did it with AK.  Will be interesting to see how the tier system will look when they finish GE.



I think it will just like $$$$$.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I think it will just like $$$$$.


They definitely will have paid access in probably more ways then one for SWGE.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

Amy M said:


> We usually avoid EMH, but this trip we are going to take advantage of them at HS for Toy Story Land.  FP reservations cannot be made during EMHs correct?


I think that is correct... I was hoping to secure a fast pass for slinky dog .. not sure if we are going hs both days or what... I guess whatever if any FP will determine that to some degree...


----------



## erikawolf2004

travelgirl77 said:


> Thank you SO much for updating this thread.  As I mentioned before, I tried to book this morning with DSS and the FPs for Toy Story Land were not available, but thanks to DISers I saw that someone could book so I called DSS back and got all three new Toy Story Land rides for the morning of the 30th.  Thankful for sharing this info.



How did you get all three for the 30th, since they are all tier 1.


----------



## disneylover102

erikawolf2004 said:


> How did you get all three for the 30th, since they are all tier 1.


Paid CL FPs.


----------



## JennLTX

disneylover102 said:


> Paid CL FPs.


We'll be there way before TSL opens, but those paid CL FPs are pretty awesome.  We've got a really amazing evening to look forward to at AK!!!


----------



## Kim Gillihan

JennLTX said:


> We'll be there way before TSL opens, but those paid CL FPs are pretty awesome.  We've got a really amazing evening to look forward to at AK!!!


Makes me want to try for club level for sure!!


----------



## mmtwinmama

JennLTX said:


> We'll be there way before TSL opens, but those paid CL FPs are pretty awesome.  We've got a really amazing evening to look forward to at AK!!!


Agreed! We arrive 4/14 and I was originally stressed out because this is our shortest trip ever at only 4 nights. But now with all these FPs I'm thinking the 4 nights is plenty!


----------



## undone73

Thoughts on what time they will let people in HS the first couple weeks Toy Story Land opens? Right now park opening is 8:00, with EMH at 7:00am. Trying to decide what time we should get there to be in the first wave in.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

I find it hard to believe that they've only extended park hours for July for DHS. Does anyone think they'll add EMH to DHS for August-December or just extend hours?

We are going Jersey Week and I was hoping for a few more AM EMH. October only has one a week.


----------



## SaintsManiac

mi*vida*loca said:


> I find it hard to believe that they've only extended park hours for July for DHS. Does anyone think they'll add EMH to DHS for August-December or just extend hours?
> 
> We are going Jersey Week and I was hoping for a few more AM EMH. October only has one a week.




We have the 8am EMH planned for 9/2. I'm hoping they change it to 7am.


----------



## VeeHam

I didn't read through all the thread but are they going to have a soft opening to this area? I remember when fantasy land was opening the BOG, ariel ride and mine train, we were there a few weeks early and were allowed in. We are going May 28th and I would love to preview this area. I don't know how early they usually do soft openings.


----------



## Animal

VeeHam said:


> I didn't read through all the thread but are they going to have a soft opening to this area? I remember when fantasy land was opening the BOG, ariel ride and mine train, we were there a few weeks early and were allowed in. We are going May 28th and I would love to preview this area. I don't know how early they usually do soft openings.


Unknown at this time.


----------



## VeeHam

Animal said:


> Unknown at this time.


Thanks. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## KateP85

VeeHam said:


> I didn't read through all the thread but are they going to have a soft opening to this area? I remember when fantasy land was opening the BOG, ariel ride and mine train, we were there a few weeks early and were allowed in. We are going May 28th and I would love to preview this area. I don't know how early they usually do soft openings.



I don't think previews would start that early. As far as I know, Pandora didn't have the same soft openings, it was all scheduled for DVC, AP and CMs. But I might be remembering wrong?


----------



## hiroMYhero

KateP85 said:


> I don't think previews would start that early. As far as I know, Pandora didn't have the same soft openings, it was all scheduled for DVC, AP and CMs. But I might be remembering wrong?


There were some unannounced openings. CMs would invite guests into Pandora...chosen randomly from the gated areas. That was after previews and before the grand opening ceremony.


----------



## KateP85

Oh OK, so there is definitely hope for people who can't get in for previews - just a little bit closer to the opening date!


----------



## hiroMYhero

The Grand Opening with Iger and celebrities was held 3 days prior to Pandora officially opening but I don’t think they did any soft opens in those 2 down days. @rteetz probably knows.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> The Grand Opening with Iger and celebrities was held 3 days prior to Pandora officially opening but I don’t think they did any soft opens in those 2 down days. @rteetz probably knows.


No I don’t believe there were any soft openings those days either. It was all media and special guests.

From what I’ve heard media will be there June 28th so if they are doing a big grand opening that could happen on June 29th.


----------



## Jasper07

rteetz said:


> No I don’t believe there were any soft openings those days either. It was all media and special guests.
> 
> From what I’ve heard media will be there June 28th so if they are doing a big grand opening that could happen on June 29th.


We were in AK last year on Friday before the opening of Pandora on Saturday.  There were cast members out saying Pandora was open and I asked for AP holders or everyone and she said everyone.  We were able to ride FOP with a 20-30 minute wait and then again with about an hour wait.  From what I remember everything in the area was open up for several hours up until early afternoon.


----------



## rteetz

Jasper07 said:


> We were in AK last year on Friday before the opening of Pandora on Saturday.  There were cast members out saying Pandora was open and I asked for AP holders or everyone and she said everyone.  We were able to ride FOP with a 20-30 minute wait and then again with about an hour wait.  From what I remember everything in the area was open up for several hours up until early afternoon.


Ok. I know they did do some soft openings but those days all run together at this point. 

I know those few days before the opening they had several media events and private events with the celebrities there and such.


----------



## FastPasser.

If only we knew someone who was there during the entire preview process and VIP events, and who was at the dedication ceremony standing only feet away from Bobby as he rehearsed and delivered his speech. Maybe they could shed some light on the soft opening question.


----------



## CarolynFH

FastPasser. said:


> If only we knew someone who was there during the entire preview process and VIP events, and who was at the dedication ceremony standing only feet away from Bobby as he rehearsed and delivered his speech. Maybe they could shed some light on the soft opening question.



I think we do know someone, don't we?  Hopefully that person isn't teasing us but will enlighten us as soon as allowed?


----------



## hiroMYhero

FastPasser. said:


> If only we knew someone who was there during the entire preview process and VIP events, and who was at the dedication ceremony standing only feet away from Bobby as he rehearsed and delivered his speech. Maybe they could shed some light on the soft opening question.


Is that the same person who was there when my CM friend was coordinating the entertainment CMs for the Opening Ceremony and he didn’t even look for her?


----------



## FastPasser.

hiroMYhero said:


> Is that the same person who was there when my CM friend was coordinating the entertainment CMs for the Opening Ceremony and he didn’t even look for her?


Guilty, but it wasn't intentional. Lots and lots going on, and you know how Bobby can be.


----------



## FastPasser.

CarolynFH said:


> Hopefully that person isn't teasing us but will enlighten us as soon as allowed?


No, they are not teasing, but they have to head over to DHS to make some Magic as soon as they post this.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> No, they are not teasing, but they have to head over to DHS to make some Magic as soon as they post this.


FastPasser.  Makin' the Magic since 20**.


----------



## Linkura

Parts of AS2 spotted:
https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photo-ali...potted-arriving-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/

<3 months to completion and it's not even put together yet....


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> Parts of AS2 spotted:
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/04/photo-ali...potted-arriving-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> <3 months to completion and it's not even put together yet....


I wouldn’t expect everything to be completed over 2 months out. Now if we were 30 days out I’d be more concerned.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Starting to get to that excitement point where things are coming together. Excited to see what it looks like once May hits and early June too. I loved seeing how Pandora came together in the end.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Starting to get to that excitement point where things are coming together. Excited to see what it looks like once May hits and early June too. I loved seeing how Pandora came together in the end.


Pandora was finished and ready to go a month before it opened. I’m not sure this will be.


----------



## VeeHam

FastPasser. said:


> If only we knew someone who was there during the entire preview process and VIP events, and who was at the dedication ceremony standing only feet away from Bobby as he rehearsed and delivered his speech. Maybe they could shed some light on the soft opening question.



Yes, if only.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> Pandora was finished and ready to go a month before it opened. I’m not sure this will be.


Yeah, they are definitely running behind Pandora's schedule....  Same with NFL as well, I believe. It's not like all this stuff was super complicated, so I'm wondering why it's seemingly down to the wire on this one.


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> Yeah, they are definitely running behind Pandora's schedule....  Same with NFL as well, I believe. It's not like all this stuff was super complicated, so I'm wondering why it's seemingly down to the wire on this one.


NFL was opened in phases. 

I know they have had issues with AS2. Probably why those theming aspects are just being added.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> NFL was opened in phases.
> 
> I know they have had issues with AS2. Probably why those theming aspects are just being added.


Yeah, I know it opened in phases, but I remember them allowing people to enter and go on rides well before the official opening.

I wonder what the issues with AS2 are.  It's just a clone of Mater?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Pandora was finished and ready to go a month before it opened. I’m not sure this will be.


Yeah,agreed the opening date has a lot of pressure on it with the progress so far.  I was more meaning more and more stuff will be put in place as time will go on and the excitement builds towards the opening date.


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> Yeah, I know it opened in phases, but I remember them allowing people to enter and go on rides well before the official opening.
> 
> I wonder what the issues with AS2 are.  It's just a clone of Mater?


Roof/water issues which maters doesn’t have.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> FastPasser.  Makin' the Magic since 20**.


I wish it was 20**, but it's since 19**, over two decades.


----------



## FastPasser.

Pandora was ready for previews about a month before opening, but it certainly wasn't finished. I saw work being done right up until it opened. 

Not to be negative, but walking by TSL on a regular basis, tonight being the most recent, I'm concerned that it will be able to have as long a preview period as Pandora did. If they're going to follow that model, they really need to pick up the pace. 

As we were with the Pandora previews, I did learn the we will be heavily involved with the TSL previews, however no time line has been released yet, which is not a good sign. Hopefully everything will come together by the end of May and all will be good.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Pandora was ready for previews about a month before opening, but it certainly wasn't finished. I saw work being done right up until it opened.
> 
> Not to be negative, but walking by TSL on a regular basis, tonight being the most recent, I'm concerned that it will be able to have as long a preview period as Pandora did. If they're going to follow that model, they really need to pick up the pace.
> 
> As we were with the Pandora previews, I did learn the we will be heavily involved with the TSL previews, however no time line has been released yet, which is not a good sign. Hopefully everything will come together by the end of May and all will be good.


I’m starting to think there will be no AP/DVC preview at all. Based on current progress and timelines I’m just not sure. If it does happen it likely won’t be as long as Pandora like you said.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> I’m starting to think there will be no AP/DVC preview at all. Based on current progress and timelines I’m just not sure. If it does happen it likely won’t be as long as Pandora like you said.


Due to all the DHS parking lot reconfiguration and construction, CMs working at night now have to exit through, wait for it, Galaxy's Edge. Btw, WOW!!! There was a ton of construction activity going on at 9:30pm. Hopefully that's the case with TSL as well.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Due to all the DHS parking lot reconfiguration and construction, CMs working at night now have to exit through, wait for it, Galaxy's Edge. Btw, WOW!!! There was a ton of construction activity going on at 9:30pm. Hopefully that's the case with TSL as well.


SWGE is a whole different ball game


----------



## Aron1012

FastPasser. said:


> Due to all the DHS parking lot reconfiguration and construction, CMs working at night now have to exit through, wait for it, Galaxy's Edge. Btw, WOW!!! There was a ton of construction activity going on at 9:30pm. Hopefully that's the case with TSL as well.



So jealous!!  I'm still holding out hope for previews but seems kind of unlikely at this point.  Thanks for all your insight we all appreciate it!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Hoping for previews, but I may just have to wait a couple of months after it opens for my birthday trip (7 nights onsite).


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> I wish it was 20**, but it's since 19**, over two decades.


I thought that was the case but didn't want to start unwarranted rumors about your age.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

VeeHam said:


> I didn't read through all the thread but are they going to have a soft opening to this area? I remember when fantasy land was opening the BOG, ariel ride and mine train, we were there a few weeks early and were allowed in. We are going May 28th and I would love to preview this area. I don't know how early they usually do soft openings.



I think you can pretty much count out a preview in May. Even if they follow the Pandora model, that started about about 2.5 weeks before.


----------



## marcais

I take it it's going to be as impossible to get day 60 FPs for these as for FoP?

Our second day at HS this August was scheduled for when we are off-site and so would only have the rolling 60-day FP booking option available, so I may have to re-jig my plans now.


----------



## Linkura

marcais said:


> I take it it's going to be as impossible to get day 60 FPs for these as for FoP?
> 
> Our second day at HS this August was scheduled for when we are off-site and so would only have the rolling 60-day FP booking option available, so I may have to re-jig my plans now.


I'd count on it.


----------



## FastPasser.

MIAMouseketeer said:


> I think you can pretty much count out a preview in May.


I doubt that it was ever a consideration.


MIAMouseketeer said:


> Even if they follow the Pandora model, that started about 2.5 weeks before.


Very close, 2 weeks to be exact.

I'd like it if they did, and who knows, they may, but I don't think they'll follow the Pandora model. While TSL is a big deal, it's no Pandora. Below is the Pandora pre-opening schedule for reference.

_Previews for AK CMs only took place during the first week in May.
WDW CM preview lottery, 5/5 through 5/12. (and "no", I didn't win)
AP/DVC member previews, 5/13 through 5/22.
Press, 5/23 & 5/25
Dedication, 24th.
Random and limited soft openings, 24th, 25th & 26th.
Opened on the 27th
_


----------



## Aron1012

FastPasser. said:


> I doubt that it was ever a consideration.
> Very close, 2 weeks to be exact.
> 
> I'd like it if they did, and who knows, they may, but I don't think they'll follow the Pandora model. While TSL is a big deal, it's no Pandora. Below is the Pandora pre-opening schedule for reference.
> 
> _Previews for AK CMs only took place during the first week in May.
> WDW CM preview lottery, 5/5 through 5/12. (and "no", I didn't win)
> AP/DVC member previews, 5/13 through 5/22.
> Press, 5/23 & 5/25
> Dedication, 24th.
> Random and limited soft openings, 24th, 25th & 26th.
> Opened on the 27th_



So your thought is no AP/DVC previews at all?  We make our FPs in 2 weeks so trying to decide how much flexibility I should leave for a possible preview or just assume it isn't an option.


----------



## FastPasser.

Aron1012 said:


> So your thought is no AP/DVC previews at all?


That is not my thought, I'm referring to May only. I haven't heard that there wouldn't be any. No clue on the timing yet.


----------



## Aron1012

FastPasser. said:


> That is not my thought, I'm referring to May only. I haven't heard that there wouldn't be any. No clue on the timing yet.



Ok so you're telling me there is still a chance.  Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

Aron1012 said:


> Ok so you're telling me there is still a chance


Sometime in June, absolutely. It's almost a necessity in order to work out the bugs and give CMs real world experience before it opens. Just a guess, but I would expect clarification and details by early May


----------



## Aron1012

FastPasser. said:


> Sometime in June, absolutely. It's almost a necessity in order to work out the bugs and give CMs real world experience before it opens. Just a guess, but I would expect clarification and details by early May



That makes sense.  We are really hoping for it, planned this trip mainly to experience TSL since we did Pandora in Fall.  We were really disappointed when they announced the later date and even considered moving our trip.  But with DVC and our busy Summer that wasn't going to work out too well.  Hoping for lower crowds overall and getting to experience a preview would be pretty awesome!! 

We are taking some first-timers this trip so either way it will be pretty cool.  Always fun to see their reactions.


----------



## Linkura

A little peek at a couple of food items at Woody's Lunch Box- Square Tarts and BBQ Brisket Melt:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/04/06/disney-world-toy-story-land-menu-updates/


----------



## areno79

Does anyone here see a benefit to a PPO H&V dining ADR in order to access TS Land before rope drop crowds? Not sure if this has come up before but it was something I was contemplating.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

areno79 said:


> Does anyone here see a benefit to a PPO H&V dining ADR in order to access TS Land before rope drop crowds? Not sure if this has come up before but it was something I was contemplating.


 no it puts you behind the rope drop crowd is whet others are saying


----------



## Capang

areno79 said:


> Does anyone here see a benefit to a PPO H&V dining ADR in order to access TS Land before rope drop crowds? Not sure if this has come up before but it was something I was contemplating.


We may not know for sure how this would work until after the land opens.


----------



## Pdollar88

Linkura said:


> A little peek at a couple of food items at Woody's Lunch Box- Square Tarts and BBQ Brisket Melt:
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/04/06/disney-world-toy-story-land-menu-updates/



Excited to see some potential items! Can’t wait to hear more about it prior to my September trip.

Do we know if there will be indoor seating? For some reason I’m just envisioning a larger walk up restaurant, similar to Rosie’s.


----------



## FastPasser.

Pdollar88 said:


> Do we know if there will be indoor seating?


It's officially classified as "Counter" service.


----------



## Pdollar88

FastPasser. said:


> It's officially classified as "Counter" service.



Got it. So it’s the same classification as Rosie’s or Fairfax Fare. Thank you!

ABC Commissary is also counter service, but I think I’m wishing for non-existent indoor seating too much.


----------



## rexmism

Pdollar88 said:


> ABC Commissary is also counter service, but I think I’m wishing for non-existent indoor seating too much.


I'd agree. Looking at the concept art, I don't even see any inside to go into.




The place over to the right appears to be restrooms.


----------



## Pdollar88

rexmism said:


> I'd agree. Looking at the concept art, I don't even see any inside to go into.



Exactly. That’s why I asked if there was confirmation - because the concept art doesn’t really show space for seating inside. Or outside, really.


----------



## FastPasser.

Pdollar88 said:


> So it’s the same classification as Rosie’s or Fairfax Fare.


That's correct. From everything I've read and seen, it's outdoor seating.


----------



## FastPasser.




----------



## rexmism

There's gotta be a good 5 or 6 tables there. We'll be fine.


----------



## rteetz

Pdollar88 said:


> Exactly. That’s why I asked if there was confirmation - because the concept art doesn’t really show space for seating inside. Or outside, really.


Its all outside seating but there won't be a ton of it. This is a rather small dining space.


----------



## rteetz

Seating at left with all the green umbrellas.


----------



## FastPasser.

Other more detailed renderings show about 25 to 30 umbrella tables, maybe more, but they're all just renderings, so who knows.


----------



## Euby

Just made reservations for week of June 17th.  Hoping for a AP preview while I'm there, but not holding my breath.  I'll be back again in September, so I can always try to get fastpasses then.


----------



## FastPasser.

Euby said:


> Just made reservations for week of June 17th.  Hoping for a AP preview while I'm there, but not holding my breath.


You may already know this, but if it follows the Pandora AP preview process, just being an AP holder while the AP previews are taking place didn't get you in. AP holders were sent emails and had to respond in order to get FPs. They ran out very quickly, so the percentage of AP holders that obtained a FP was very small. And having to turn away hundreds of AP holders during the Pandora AP preview who said they never received an email, I don't think all AP holders received an invitation.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Media people received their invites to preview tsl hopefully that means more info on possible AP previews soon


----------



## rteetz

Latest aerial images

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...new-aerials-4-6.3573399/page-62#post-59054474


----------



## KateP85

rteetz said:


> Latest aerial images
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...new-aerials-4-6.3573399/page-62#post-59054474



Well...they have quite a bit of work to do!


----------



## areno79

KateP85 said:


> Well...they have quite a bit of work to do!


I was thinking the same thing. Nothing like adding some pressure to meet deadline since they announced media previews today.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> Latest aerial images
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...new-aerials-4-6.3573399/page-62#post-59054474


Uhhhh... is this really going to be open in under 3 months?


----------



## Tonyz

Linkura said:


> Uhhhh... is this really going to be open in under 3 months?



Two words... rush job.


----------



## Linkura

As said by rteetz in the other thread, Slinky looks ready to go, but everything else.... yikes.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Two words... rush job.


Slinky has been testing for a long time now. It looks like that could open tomorrow. The rest looks... behind...


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Latest aerial images
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...new-aerials-4-6.3573399/page-62#post-59054474



Geez! And people thought Volcano Bay wasn't ready.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Geez! And people thought Volcano Bay wasn't ready.


Well... Volcano Bay didn't open everything when the park opened.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Well... Volcano Bay didn't open everything when the park opened.



They opened 80% of the park on opening weekend. There were some small walkways closed, but I am considering attractions/things to do. Now, things did break down, but they opened them at some point during the day.


----------



## AngiTN

We just moved our trip from Memorial Day weekend to go over July 4th, and we'll arrive in time to catch opening of TSL. It's not because of opening of TSL but because it fits our schedules better. We fly down 6/29 and home 7/9. Much like the opening of Pandora, since we are going to be there, we'll go catch the opening but we are not nearly as interested in this as we were in Pandora. Or at least not nearly as excited.


----------



## Princess.Charming

FinnsMom7 said:


> Media people received their invites to preview tsl hopefully that means more info on possible AP previews soon



Any idea on the dates for media invites?


----------



## FinnsMom7

Princess.Charming said:


> Any idea on the dates for media invites?


June 28-29


----------



## rteetz

Menu items coming to Toy Story Land!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/photo...-served-at-woodys-lunchbox-in-toy-story-land/


----------



## rteetz

Green Alien Sipper will also be available to get with beverage in Toy Story Land 

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/alien-sipper-coming-to-toy-story-land/


----------



## NikkiDP

The menu items honestly look really really good! Kinda more excited about the food than the rides...


----------



## WEDWDW

I just notice that the Restrooms will be designated by "scrabble letters" spelling* "T O I L E T S"* !lol

I think they will be the only Restrooms in WDW with that the TOILET "designation"!lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'll have to buy several alien cups, so we don't all fight over them in my house!


----------



## ITALIANNYC

Well that menu is not what I expected. Looks like a higher class of food which I didn’t expect. I expected some pizza or something. Not that it’s a bad thing


----------



## rteetz

Added pricing to the first page!

#3


----------



## ITALIANNYC

I find it hilarious that beer is sold in woodys lunch box


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Grown-Ups Lemonade for the win!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

If they can make the food right, that menu would be head and shoulders better than most of the QS at Disney.


----------



## Linkura

The food isn't really my bag (hey, I'm picky!), but at least it's something different and looks pretty good quality.  Reasonable prices too.


----------



## rteetz

Linkura said:


> The food isn't really my bag (hey, I'm picky!), but at least it's something different and looks pretty good quality.


I actually think this is a pretty great menu for picky eaters. Its basic sandwiches which I am sure you'll be able to ask to remove aspects if you so please.


----------



## Linkura

rteetz said:


> I actually think this is a pretty great menu for picky eaters. Its basic sandwiches which I am sure you'll be able to ask to remove aspects if you so please.


Yeah, I could do the turkey sandwich at least.   No tomatoes, please!


----------



## Texans_loyal

I love that DW is stepping up their QS food game! No more crappy pizzas and soggy hamburgers.
Excited about the Alien cup,
Hoping we also get the Alien Popcorn bucket DL is getting.


----------



## rteetz

Texans_loyal said:


> I love that DW is stepping up their QS food game! No more crappy pizzas and soggy hamburgers.
> Excited about the Alien cup,
> Hoping we also get the Alien Popcorn bucket DL is getting.
> 
> View attachment 315110


I am hoping for the popcorn bucket as well but that is a AP bucket for DL as of right now.


----------



## Texans_loyal

rteetz said:


> I am hoping for the popcorn bucket as well but that is a AP bucket for DL as of right now.



I don't understand why DW APs don't get as many benefits as DL APs. I think that bucket would be a hit at DW.


----------



## rteetz

Texans_loyal said:


> I don't understand why DW APs don't get as many benefits as DL APs. I think that bucket would be a hit at DW.


DL APs are a whole other ball of wax. There are a million of them and that its their major base in Anaheim unlike WDW where people go for one week a year and may not come back for another 2-5 years.


----------



## rteetz

Update with Date Change! FastPasses Will Be Temporarily Unavailable for Toy Story Mania Beginning This April


----------



## rteetz

I have updated the first page regarding the new info about the TSMM work being pushed back to April 12th.


----------



## areno79

I think the menu looks better than anticipated.


----------



## wehrengrizz

ITALIANNYC said:


> I find it hilarious that beer is sold in woodys lunch box


Listen, Woody's been around a WHILE. he knows what's up. Have you SEEN some of the toys he has had to deal with over the years?


----------



## AFwifelife

I'm loving that they are making unique menu items for these new lands.  I think it's a smart move.


----------



## dachsie

travelgirl77 said:


> Thank you SO much for updating this thread.  As I mentioned before, I tried to book this morning with DSS and the FPs for Toy Story Land were not available, but thanks to DISers I saw that someone could book so I called DSS back and got all three new Toy Story Land rides for the morning of the 30th.  Thankful for sharing this info.


How were you able to get all three TS rides if they are all Tier 1?


----------



## hiroMYhero

dachsie said:


> How were you able to get all three TS rides if they are all Tier 1?


She is a CL guest and paid for 3 days worth of Extra FPs - 3 FPs each day any tier level.


----------



## mrsap

rteetz said:


> I actually think this is a pretty great menu for picky eaters. Its basic sandwiches which I am sure you'll be able to ask to remove aspects if you so please.



LOL I was thinking the exact opposite! I’m a horribly picky eater and don’t like anything they’re offering!!! I probably wouldn’t eat here.


----------



## rteetz

mrsap said:


> LOL I was thinking the exact opposite! I’m a horribly picky eater and don’t like anything they’re offering!!! I probably wouldn’t eat here.


They seem to be simpler sandwiches to me.


----------



## mrsap

rteetz said:


> They seem to be simpler sandwiches to me.



LOL like I said, horribly picky. It’s terrible. I don’t like the menu at all


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Am I the only one that had to look up “Totchos”?


----------



## rteetz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Am I the only one that had to look up “Totchos”?


You've never heard of that before? Tater tot nachos!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Am I the only one that had to look up “Totchos”?



I never heard that term either. I’ve eaten the concept many times but I’ve always just had them called loaded tator tots lol


----------



## disneygirlsng

rteetz said:


> They seem to be simpler sandwiches to me.


Agreed, I'm the pickiest eater I know and I can't decide which I would choose. Especially the breakfast options, they all look delicious!


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> You've never heard of that before? Tater tot nachos!


The only other place I’ve seen “Totchos” on the menu is Toothsome Chocolate Emporium...making Disney up their menu game.  Toothsome’s includes pork belly.


----------



## areno79

hiroMYhero said:


> The only other place I’ve seen “Totchos” on the menu is Toothsome Chocolate Emporium...making Disney up their menu game.  Toothsome’s includes pork belly.


We had those during our trip 2 years ago. Between the totchos and the bread, as well as the amount of butterbeer we had that day, we were stuffed!


----------



## Capang

I have never heard of totchos. Doubt I will try them but I know my husband will.


----------



## DaveNan

Bumping to the top.  Looking multiple times everyday for any word on AP and DVC previews.  I know if it happens, they will go quick.


----------



## Texans_loyal

DaveNan said:


> Bumping to the top.  Looking multiple times everyday for any work on AP and DVC previews.  I know if it happens, they will go quick.




Same, I feel like i'm crazy lol


----------



## FastPasser.

DaveNan said:


> Looking multiple times everyday for any word on AP and DVC previews.


Me too, but for different reasons.


----------



## CalifLynn

Me too!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Anyone else headed to TS land ON the 30th??  I wonder how early we should go, how early we CAN go to line up. I expect madness but it is my actual birthday and I am curious to experience it.


----------



## LiamsDISMom

PatMcDuck said:


> Anyone else headed to TS land ON the 30th??  I wonder how early we should go, how early we CAN go to line up. I expect madness but it is my actual birthday and I am curious to experience it.



I'll be there. Wondering the same thing. Check in on 29th.  Should we be lined up like at 4:00 a.m. on the 30th.  I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## CAS239

PatMcDuck said:


> Anyone else headed to TS land ON the 30th??  I wonder how early we should go, how early we CAN go to line up. I expect madness but it is my actual birthday and I am curious to experience it.



I'd guess people will probably start lining up about 2am


----------



## bcactus

Obsessively checking everywhere for AP previews also!


----------



## yulilin3

Capang said:


> I have never heard of totchos. Doubt I will try them but I know my husband will.


First time I had them was at toothsome chocolate emporium at universal, they're really good and filling


----------



## FinnsMom7

For those that at aren't aware Day of fp for tsmm are available - snagged one today after my rrc one


----------



## whiporee

I got my CL FPs for Slinky and Saucers this morning. Kind of cool to have something new to try out there, even if they aren't all that risky.


----------



## dprincessmom

Any rumors of a passholder preview like they did for Pandora?


----------



## rteetz

dprincessmom said:


> Any rumors of a passholder preview like they did for Pandora?


Nothing yet.


----------



## Bri036

I am currently planning on Hollywood Studios on June 28. With it being a media day should I be rethinking that? What is usually involved in a media day? Would we even notice?


----------



## rteetz

Bri036 said:


> I am currently planning on Hollywood Studios on June 28. With it being a media day should I be rethinking that? What is usually involved in a media day? Would we even notice?


Media shouldn't affect the day guest at all. They will be kept in certain areas and have CM reps that stay with them. You should be fine.


----------



## mab7689

Hi everyone. I only registered with the site yesterday so I am new. Great to be here. 
My apologies if this has been asked before. I want to ask about FPs. I know it opens June 30th. 60 days before that is May 1st but it occurred to me today about the 60+14 thing for onsite guests. 74 days till opening is on Tuesday, so does anyone know if the fastpasses are likely to open on Tuesday (April 17th) or May 1st? 
Thanks


----------



## SaintsManiac

mab7689 said:


> Hi everyone. I only registered with the site yesterday so I am new. Great to be here.
> My apologies if this has been asked before. I want to ask about FPs. I know it opens June 30th. 60 days before that is May 1st but it occurred to me today about the 60+14 thing for onsite guests. 74 days till opening is on Tuesday, so does anyone know if the fastpasses are likely to open on Tuesday (April 17th) or May 1st?
> Thanks




 to the DIS!

Club Level guests with the 90 day FP option have been able to book the new rides, but anyone else would need to wait until their 60 day window opens.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

mab7689 said:


> Hi everyone. I only registered with the site yesterday so I am new. Great to be here.
> My apologies if this has been asked before. I want to ask about FPs. I know it opens June 30th. 60 days before that is May 1st but it occurred to me today about the 60+14 thing for onsite guests. 74 days till opening is on Tuesday, so does anyone know if the fastpasses are likely to open on Tuesday (April 17th) or May 1st?
> Thanks



Just to clarify,  the onsite guest window is 60+10 and the window opens 60 days from checkin date, not 10 days before that.


----------



## mab7689

Thanks for the replies. Having never stayed onsite I was unfamiliar with how everything works. May 1st it is then.


----------



## Happy2BMommy0812

mab7689 said:


> Hi everyone. I only registered with the site yesterday so I am new. Great to be here.
> My apologies if this has been asked before. I want to ask about FPs. I know it opens June 30th. 60 days before that is May 1st but it occurred to me today about the 60+14 thing for onsite guests. 74 days till opening is on Tuesday, so does anyone know if the fastpasses are likely to open on Tuesday (April 17th) or May 1st?
> Thanks



When do you arrive on site? Toy story land opens June 30, but if you arrive before June 30, your fast pass window will open 60 days before your check in date.


----------



## mab7689

Happy2BMommy0812 said:


> When do you arrive on site? Toy story land opens June 30, but if you arrive before June 30, your fast pass window will open 60 days before your check in date.



I don't have any trips booked so it doesn't apply personally, I was just curious haha.


----------



## anomamatt

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Just to clarify,  the onsite guest window is 60+10 and the window opens 60 days from checkin date, not 10 days before that.



Just to clarify further... It's 60 + length of onsite stay, up to 14 days.  And then it's rolling 74 day FP booking for stays beyond 14 days.

(the +10 thing is for ADRs).


----------



## laraashley4

Can anyone provide more detail on the day of fp for toy story midway mania? We arrive April 21st will be at Hollywood studios next Sunday (22nd) and would love to do TSMM.


----------



## hiroMYhero

laraashley4 said:


> Can anyone provide more detail on the day of fp for toy story midway mania? We arrive April 21st will be at Hollywood studios next Sunday (22nd) and would love to do TSMM.


At 7am or earlier on April 22nd, Modify your Tier 1 FP to check if TSM is available to FP. Continue to check through park opening. But if it’s confirmed that FPs have completely been stopped for TSM, there’s no reason to check.


----------



## FinnsMom7

laraashley4 said:


> Can anyone provide more detail on the day of fp for toy story midway mania? We arrive April 21st will be at Hollywood studios next Sunday (22nd) and would love to do TSMM.


I am here now got one yesterday around 3 pmwithout knowing I even could- due to rain we came to hs again tonight for prime time - at 5:15 I booked another tsmm fp for 8 tonight - four other slots were open. You really just have to look


----------



## rteetz

All in the Details: Lenny and Chuckles Packages Delivered to Toy Story Mania!


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> All in the Details: Lenny and Chuckles Packages Delivered to Toy Story Mania!


I love the awesome details, the TS rides have the best queues IMO! Gotta say, I saw an email come in, about this thread...with a link...posted by Ryan....that wasn't about a preview. WOMP WOMP. haha


----------



## hiroMYhero

As of this morning, TSM is Standby-only. Confirmed by TSM CMs.


----------



## rteetz

wehrengrizz said:


> I love the awesome details, the TS rides have the best queues IMO! Gotta say, I saw an email come in, about this thread...with a link...posted by Ryan....that wasn't about a preview. WOMP WOMP. haha


Sorry to get your hopes up


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> As of this morning, TSM is Standby-only. Confirmed by TSM CMs.




One track?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Yup, one track.


----------



## FastPasser.

hiroMYhero said:


> Yup, one track.


And as they announced on the 12th.

From "The HUB":
Beginning April 12, multiple tracks of Toy Story Mania! *will be unavailable*. As a result, Toy Story Mania! will only be available via the standby queue.


----------



## AFwifelife

90 min wait on the app right now doesn’t seem too terrible for nearly midday.


----------



## disneygirlsng

FastPasser. said:


> And as they announced on the 12th.
> 
> From "The HUB":
> Beginning April 12, multiple tracks of Toy Story Mania! *will be unavailable*. As a result, Toy Story Mania! will only be available via the standby queue.


That kept getting pushed back day by day, so today's been the first day that it applies.


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

Checking this thread daily for AP previews! Our dates are June 25-July 2, so keeping fingers crossed, although I'm wondering if the AP previews will likely be before June 25?


----------



## emilymad

We rode TSM this morning.  It is the new track only.  We got to HS at 8:30am.  The opened the turnstiles at 8:45.  Everyone was held on Hollywood Blvd to about 8:50.  We went directly to TSM with everyone else.  We got on TSM at 9:35.  It wasn't terrible but it was a ton of people.  Most of the queue is now outside.  CMs were great with keeping everyone organized.  

If you have a stroller, stroller parking is right by the steps across from the Little Mermaid.  That caused a lot of confusion this morning.


----------



## rteetz

emilymad said:


> We rode TSM this morning.  It is the new track only.  We got to HS at 8:30am.  The opened the turnstiles at 8:45.  Everyone was held on Hollywood Blvd to about 8:50.  We went directly to TSM with everyone else.  We got on TSM at 9:35.  It wasn't terrible but it was a ton of people.  Most of the queue is now outside.  CMs were great with keeping everyone organized.
> 
> If you have a stroller, stroller parking is right by the steps across from the Little Mermaid.  That caused a lot of confusion this morning.


Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

emilymad said:


> We rode TSM this morning.  It is the new track only.  We got to HS at 8:30am.  The opened the turnstiles at 8:45.  Everyone was held on Hollywood Blvd to about 8:50.  We went directly to TSM with everyone else.  We got on TSM at 9:35.  It wasn't terrible but it was a ton of people.  Most of the queue is now outside.  CMs were great with keeping everyone organized.
> 
> If you have a stroller, stroller parking is right by the steps across from the Little Mermaid.  That caused a lot of confusion this morning.


Wanted to ask, were they using the new third track as the "one track" or one of the two original tracks?


----------



## luv4mouse

Does anyone know if Toy Story Mania is still the same or has there been any changes made?   We have a short time in this park next week and since we go to DL frequently I don't want to waste precious time standing in line if it's still the same.  Also I have a Hollywood and Vine reservation at 9:30 so going at rope drop will probably not be a possibility for us.


----------



## AFwifelife

luv4mouse said:


> Does anyone know if Toy Story Mania is still the same or has there been any changes made?   We have a short time in this park next week and since we go to DL frequently I don't want to waste precious time standing in line if it's still the same.  Also I have a Hollywood and Vine reservation at 9:30 so going at rope drop will probably not be a possibility for us.



I don’t think there are any plans to change the ride. They are just moving the entrance. So even when TSL opens, TSMM will still be the same.


----------



## ErinF

emilymad said:


> We rode TSM this morning. *It is the new track only*. We got to HS at 8:30am. The opened the turnstiles at 8:45. Everyone was held on Hollywood Blvd to about 8:50. We went directly to TSM with everyone else. We got on TSM at 9:35. It wasn't terrible but it was a ton of people. Most of the queue is now outside. CMs were great with keeping everyone organized.
> 
> If you have a stroller, stroller parking is right by the steps across from the Little Mermaid. That caused a lot of confusion this morning.





rteetz said:


> Wanted to ask, were they using the new third track as the "one track" or one of the two original tracks?



Looks like it is the new third track if you look at what she wrote (I put it in bold).


----------



## rteetz

ErinF said:


> Looks like it is the new third track if you look at what she wrote (I put it in bold).


Yep sorry skipped over that part.


----------



## emilymad

rteetz said:


> Wanted to ask, were they using the new third track as the "one track" or one of the two original tracks?



The third track.


----------



## BigB0882

This is driving me crazy, I wish they would announce DVC/AP previews already!


----------



## Aron1012

BigB0882 said:


> Just announce DVC/AP previews already!!!



Lol....I so read that the first time as they had announced them.  Followed by moment of panic wondering where I needed to go to sign up.  Yeah I'm right there with you been checking here first thing every morning.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> Sorry to get your hopes up


haha no worries. I'm at least as much in the game as anyone else at this point!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Aron1012 said:


> Lol....I so read that the first time as they had announced them.  Followed by moment of panic wondering where I needed to go to sign up.  Yeah I'm right there with you been checking here first thing every morning.



I did the same at first.


----------



## BigB0882

Oh gosh, sorry, didn't mean to get everyone excited.  I will edit the post.


----------



## PolyRob

One track has to be rough! Lets see what it looks like on a Sunday with EMH.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

Does anyone think they'll bring back the early morning magic with TSL opening?


----------



## Linkura

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Does anyone think they'll bring back the early morning magic with TSL opening?


That would actually make sense and is a really good idea, but I don't know if Disney does much that makes sense anymore.


----------



## AFwifelife

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Does anyone think they'll bring back the early morning magic with TSL opening?



I’m honestly surprised that they haven’t started one at AK for Pandora. It would be in their best interest to have one for TSL but who knows.


----------



## SaintsManiac

AFwifelife said:


> I’m honestly surprised that they haven’t started one at AK for Pandora. It would be in their best interest to have one for TSL but who knows.




I wonder if they have a logistics problem when it comes to serving breakfast in Pandora. I'd pay for it if they did it. 

You better believe there will be some serious paid extras for Star Wars.


----------



## DisneyLover1217

I'm also surprised they wouldn't do early magic at Pandora. I know they just have 2 rides, but they could just charge a little less and admit less people for it.  As far as breakfast, they could probably set up Satu'li Canteen to host it.  I think they are missing out on an easy money grap with how popular FOP is. 

Toystory land will have 3 rides, so will be interesting to see if they do it there.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I wonder if they have a logistics problem when it comes to serving breakfast in Pandora. I'd pay for it if they did it.
> 
> You better believe there will be some serious paid extras for Star Wars.


Satuli used to serve breakfast and then they stopped.


----------



## Araminta18

Shoot, I would DEFINITELY pay for EMM at Toy Story Land.  That would be awesome.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Araminta18 said:


> Shoot, I would DEFINITELY pay for EMM at Toy Story Land.  That would be awesome.


Me too.  They would be crazy not to offer it!


----------



## Klayfish

Araminta18 said:


> Shoot, I would DEFINITELY pay for EMM at Toy Story Land.  That would be awesome.



Yes, but then you'd get throngs of people whining that WDW is out to just make a buck, nickel and diming you to death, etc...  That happens every time they offer a new option that costs money, I would think the same would happen here.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Klayfish said:


> Yes, but then you'd get throngs of people whining that WDW is out to just make a buck, nickel and diming you to death, etc...  That happens every time they offer a new option that costs money, I would think the same would happen here.



Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Gary2T

Just got an email yesterday from Touring Plans about our early August (1st-7th) trip. No EMM but lots of extended hours.  Park hours went from 9am-9pm to 8am-10:30pm with a 7am EMH every day, and some additional evening extra magic hours on Friday staying open until 12:30am.


----------



## 3family

The Disney guide is the same. 8am to 10.30 for July and August with 7am starts every day for EMH. Fridays it will open until 12.30am for EMH

EMH for other parks not effected


----------



## lvcourtneyy

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-be-offered/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180018A


----------



## rteetz

Fastpass bookings for non-club level guests have begun 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-be-offered/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180017A


----------



## Princess_Lisa

SaintsManiac said:


> I wonder if they have a logistics problem when it comes to serving breakfast in Pandora. I'd pay for it if they did it.
> 
> You better believe there will be some serious paid extras for Star Wars.



Satu'li Canteen would be the most logical place to host breakfast. Not sure where they'd put the buffet, but I'm sure they could figure it out.



Klayfish said:


> Yes, but then you'd get throngs of people whining that WDW is out to just make a buck, nickel and diming you to death, etc...  That happens every time they offer a new option that costs money, I would think the same would happen here.



That hasn't stopped Disney in the past.



rteetz said:


> Fastpass bookings for non-club level guests have begun
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-be-offered/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180017A



60+14. I thought about a 1 night stay, but I figure there is little chance of getting a FP at 60+1. I'll just wait until August or AP Previews if I can snag one.

[EDIT] TouringPlans doesn't seem to go past 60+10 for their FastPass Availability section.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Has it been mentioned what all will be open for the EMH in the AM? Just the TSL rides as it is at AK with Pandora, or will they open more?


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Has it been mentioned what all will be open for the EMH in the AM? Just the TSL rides as it is at AK with Pandora, or will they open more?


I just looked at the WDW site, plug in July 1st on the attractions page and it shows that all attractions will open with morning EMH
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/
Edit to add: July 6th is the first evening EMH of July and all attractions will be included in that as well


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Satuli used to serve breakfast and then they stopped.


Which was a real shame because that was a REALLY good breakfast.


----------



## nkereina

rteetz said:


> Fastpass bookings for non-club level guests have begun
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-be-offered/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180017A



What I gather from the web site is that the DHS FP tiers have changed? Sounds like I could presumably book the Slinky Dog coaster and also ToT and RnRC. It sounds like just the Toy Story Land rides will now be "Tier 1"?


----------



## rteetz

nkereina said:


> What I gather from the web site is that the DHS FP tiers have changed? Sounds like I could presumably book the Slinky Dog coaster and also ToT and RnRC. It sounds like just the Toy Story Land rides will now be "Tier 1"?


Yes and this has been known for sometime now. All Toy Story attractions are tier 1 and everything else is tier 2.


----------



## nkereina

rteetz said:


> Yes and this has been known for sometime now. All Toy Story attractions are tier 1 and everything else is tier 2.



Thanks... I haven't been keeping up with the updates as our trip is a ways away.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

yulilin3 said:


> I just looked at the WDW site, plug in July 1st on the attractions page and it shows that all attractions will open with morning EMH
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/hollywood-studios/
> Edit to add: July 6th is the first evening EMH of July and all attractions will be included in that as well



Checking the site, looks like Saturday, August 25th is the last day with the expanded park hours.  Starting Sunday the 26th it lists it as park opening at 9am but then with morning EMH from 8am to 9am and then starting Monday August 27th it is open 9am to 9pm

Which works for us as that is the week we are going but are staying off site so better for us to not have the on site people in an hour before us


----------



## Alison S

If all of the toy story attractions are tier 1, do you guys think that it will be hard to do all 3?  You could RD one, FP another but for the third would you be in for a 2 hour wait & no 4th FP availability?


----------



## rteetz

Alison S said:


> If all of the toy story attractions are tier 1, do you guys think that it will be hard to do all 3?  You could RD one, FP another but for the third would you be in for a 2 hour wait & no 4th FP availability?


I think the focus will be on the two new attractions so maybe use your waiting on TSMM with three tracks the waits weren’t terrible.


----------



## DisneyLover1217

Alison S said:


> If all of the toy story attractions are tier 1, do you guys think that it will be hard to do all 3?  You could RD one, FP another but for the third would you be in for a 2 hour wait & no 4th FP availability?



I would think so.  If you are there for a week you could allot 3 days to go to DHS and use FP at each of them over those 3 days.   I also feel at first the 2 new ones will be the most coveted FP's but then the saucer ride will fall flat and then Slinky Dog and TSM will become the coveted FP's.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Klayfish said:


> Yes, but then you'd get throngs of people whining that WDW is out to just make a buck, nickel and diming you to death, etc...  That happens every time they offer a new option that costs money, I would think the same would happen here.



I think most of us agree in that we wouldn't mind an option that doesnt' take away from guests who aren't paying. Sure, Disney wants to offer something from 6:30-8am at a time when the park would never be open to most guests? Awesome! But Disney changing opening hours to 10am, taking away EMH which is free, and then including a paid event during that time is what puts a bad taste in people's mouth.

That being said i've done EMM for MK and I would do it for TSL. I fully expect an EMM for Galaxy's Edge and that I would DEFINITELY do.


----------



## Araminta18

Klayfish said:


> Yes, but then you'd get throngs of people whining that WDW is out to just make a buck, nickel and diming you to death, etc...  That happens every time they offer a new option that costs money, I would think the same would happen here.



Meh, whiners gonna whine. Though I do recognize that I come from a place of privilege, as it would just be DH and me (so fairly cheap) and we have the disposable income for it.


----------



## mom2mickeyfan

I have a question about possible AP previews.  My family plans on getting AP's this year for the first time.  I thought I read that your AP wouldn't have to be activated to register when the sign ups start.  How about if only 1 of your party has an AP when the sign up opens but will have them on the date of the preview.  Me, DH and DS all have 7 day tickets we plan to upgrade to AP's when we get there on June 17.  I have considered going ahead and getting my AP if it would be possible to get into the preview for my whole family.


----------



## Pdollar88

TheMaxRebo said:


> Checking the site, looks like Saturday, August 25th is the last day with the expanded park hours.  Starting Sunday the 26th it lists it as park opening at 9am but then with morning EMH from 8am to 9am and then starting Monday August 27th it is open 9am to 9pm
> 
> Which works for us as that is the week we are going but are staying off site so better for us to not have the on site people in an hour before us



Awww darn! I was hoping the expanded hours would still be happening when I was there (September 5-10).


----------



## bcactus

mom2mickeyfan said:


> I have a question about possible AP previews.  My family plans on getting AP's this year for the first time.  I thought I read that your AP wouldn't have to be activated to register when the sign ups start.  How about if only 1 of your party has an AP when the sign up opens but will have them on the date of the preview.  Me, DH and DS all have 7 day tickets we plan to upgrade to AP's when we get there on June 17.  I have considered going ahead and getting my AP if it would be possible to get into the preview for my whole family.



While this scenario may be completely different, my family was able to purchase Disney After Hours tickets at the AP price before we activated our passes in January.


----------



## Aron1012

mom2mickeyfan said:


> I have a question about possible AP previews.  My family plans on getting AP's this year for the first time.  I thought I read that your AP wouldn't have to be activated to register when the sign ups start.  How about if only 1 of your party has an AP when the sign up opens but will have them on the date of the preview.  Me, DH and DS all have 7 day tickets we plan to upgrade to AP's when we get there on June 17.  I have considered going ahead and getting my AP if it would be possible to get into the preview for my whole family.



With Pandora everyone had to have an AP to be eligible for the preview, but for DVC you just had to be staying on a DVC reservation.  I don't think you would have been able to even sign up without an AP but could be wrong about that.


----------



## PrincessV

Question about opening week logistics: do we think TSL will work similarly to Pandora's early days - a wait to get into the land standby, but people with FPs allowed in at their FP time?


----------



## Linkura

PrincessV said:


> Question about opening week logistics: do we think TSL will work similarly to Pandora's early days - a wait to get into the land standby, but people with FPs allowed in at their FP time?


Probably


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Pdollar88 said:


> Awww darn! I was hoping the expanded hours would still be happening when I was there (September 5-10).



It could still happen. They expanded July hours a while back, but not August until now. So, September may still get an expansion. Pandora's special EMH hours ran for several months if I remember correctly.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

PrincessV said:


> Question about opening week logistics: do we think TSL will work similarly to Pandora's early days - a wait to get into the land standby, but people with FPs allowed in at their FP time?



How long did this go on at Pandora? We go in November. Will it still be this crazy at TSL at that time?


----------



## rteetz

mi*vida*loca said:


> How long did this go on at Pandora? We go in November. Will it still be this crazy at TSL at that time?


It will still be popular in November but don't expect a wait to get into the land. That only a few select times for Pandora.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor has it Alien Swirling Saucer ride vehicles have arrived at DHS.


----------



## PrincessV

mi*vida*loca said:


> How long did this go on at Pandora? We go in November. Will it still be this crazy at TSL at that time?


Couldn't have been too long... I was there opening weekend and it was happening, but I don't recall it being done when we were there mid-summer.


----------



## mab7689

mab7689 said:


> Hi everyone. I only registered with the site yesterday so I am new. Great to be here.
> My apologies if this has been asked before. I want to ask about FPs. I know it opens June 30th. 60 days before that is May 1st but it occurred to me today about the 60+14 thing for onsite guests. 74 days till opening is on Tuesday, so does anyone know if the fastpasses are likely to open on Tuesday (April 17th) or May 1st?
> Thanks



I called it haha
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-to-be-offered/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0412180018A


----------



## ethanwa

So onsite guests can book up to an additional 14 days after the 60 day window if their reservations are that long (74 days out)? If true, someone might want to add that info to the FP+ FAQ.


----------



## mesaboy2

ethanwa said:


> So onsite guests can book up to an additional 14 days after the 60 day window if their reservations are that long (74 days out)? If true, someone might want to add that info to the FP+ FAQ.



From Post #3 of said FP FAQ, and has been there since first written:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *Onsite guests can book FPs for their entire stay*, for as many days as they have tickets for. The maximum number of days is at least 14—reliable data beyond this number is unclear. Practically speaking, this means FPs can be booked for more than 70 days away.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ethanwa said:


> So onsite guests can book up to an additional 14 days after the 60 day window if their reservations are that long (74 days out)? If true, someone might want to add that info to the FP+ FAQ.


It is true, Ethan. Usually applies to U.K. visitors because they can purchase 21-day tickets.

The 74-day Booking window immediately rolls for long stays so it’s essentially a rolling 74-day window. It’s described in the FP FAQ ADDENDUM.

FP FAQ ADDENDUM: FP Booking for Long Stays
*I wrote the Long Stay post based on info from a DISer who had a 7-week Stay.


----------



## mab7689

I should have added earlier that I am from the UK so we get the 60+14 from our Ultimate Tickets


----------



## hiroMYhero

mab7689 said:


> I should have added earlier that I am from the UK so we get the 60+14 from our Ultimate Tickets


Good call! They probably had complaints by U.K. guests when Pandora opened at 64 days out or so rather than 74.


----------



## ethanwa

mesaboy2 said:


> From Post #3 of said FP FAQ, and has been there since first written:



I apologize! I must have just skimmed right through that. Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## mom2mickeyfan

My DH and DS would have APs for the preview day just not when the sign up opens up.  Unless the sign up is just a few days before the preview, which I’m fairly certain isn’t the case.  I didn’t think it would be worth losing my savings on my ticket by trading in for an AP but thought it wouldn’t hurt to ask.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ArielSRL

mi*vida*loca said:


> How long did this go on at Pandora? We go in November. Will it still be this crazy at TSL at that time?


We went to AK on Wed 6/7 and there was no wait to get into Pandora around 10am or so.


----------



## CAS239

mi*vida*loca said:


> How long did this go on at Pandora? We go in November. Will it still be this crazy at TSL at that time?



It lasted about a week. You'll be fine entering the land in November.

Pandora line went from the walkway before the bridge, extended to near the front entrance of AK, then looped around and went back toward the Tree of life. It was definitely interesting to see and made me glad I had an AP preview. People waiting over an hour just to get into the land, let alone a ride line


----------



## CarrieR

Not sure if this is old news - if so, I apologize.  We rode TSMM on Sunday and went right to the old track(s).  Today the line was reconfigured to go left to the new track.

Also, in other news, Villains in Vogue/Sweet Spells is closed. Refurb???


----------



## hiroMYhero

CarrieR said:


> Also, in other news, Villains in Vogue/Sweet Spells is closed. Refurb???


No; closed to become a Pixar Merchandise Shop.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> No; closed to become a Pixar Merchandise Shop.


A strange move IMO.


----------



## CarrieR

Apologies for the one track “news” - just saw I didn’t read far enough back in the thread.   

What’s up with closing all of the bakeries? Starring Rolls, Writers Stop, Sweet Spells...


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> A strange move IMO.


They probably forgot to put a store in TSL and had to do something.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> They probably forgot to put a store in TSL and had to do something.


They didn't forget they instead cut it as part of the the budget cuts...

They should've put it at the entrance to the land instead of building a DVC kiosk.


----------



## daniellek51985

Aron1012 said:


> With Pandora everyone had to have an AP to be eligible for the preview, but for DVC you just had to be staying on a DVC reservation.  I don't think you would have been able to even sign up without an AP but could be wrong about that.


 For DVC previews, would lit work if you rent someone's points?


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> They didn't forget they instead cut it as part of the the budget cuts...



First class Imagineering, here....


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> First class Imagineering, here....


Its not imagineering's fault it is the finance/budget people. That said Imagineering does have a problem with going over budget pretty often.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> Its not imagineering's fault it is the finance/budget people. That said Imagineering does have a problem with going over budget pretty often.



Excellent point, actually. 

I retract my last statement!


----------



## DaveNan

daniellek51985 said:


> For DVC previews, would lit work if you rent someone's points?


Likely not.  These are typically members benefits and it is for owners only and even for direct


daniellek51985 said:


> For DVC previews, would lit work if you rent someone's points?


Likely no.  In general benefits like this are only offered to individuals with "member benefits".  That is people who are the actual owners and they bought directly from Disney (or are grandfathered into those privileges by buying on the resale market before April of 2016).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> They didn't forget they instead cut it as part of the the budget cuts...
> 
> They should've put it at the entrance to the land instead of building a DVC kiosk.



I think that was even on the model/concept art - where the entrance way had little stores modeled to look like Woody's Roundup related buildings


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think that was even on the model/concept art - where the entrance way had little stores modeled to look like Woody's Roundup related buildings


Actually the store would have been Al's Toy Barn on the left and the Woody's Round Up was a meet and greet area I believe.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Actually the store would have been Al's Toy Barn on the left and the Woody's Round Up was a meet and greet area I believe.



of right, that is what it is - good call!


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> No; closed to become a Pixar Merchandise Shop.


Okay, this ticks me off.


----------



## hiroMYhero

ArielSRL said:


> Okay, this ticks me off.


The Carrot Cake cookies are now at Starbucks, if that helps.


----------



## FastPasser.

ArielSRL said:


> Okay, this ticks me off.


Oh, oh Disney's in trouble. As you know I spend a fair amount of time at DHS, but as I've never been inside Sweet Spells either as a guest or for work, I have no clue what they're all about. Yes, I know, I have to get out more. Please explain why you're ticked off.


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> The Carrot Cake cookies are now at Starbucks, if that helps.


I'm more mad at losing the Villains stuff. Granted, it had already been whittled down to almost nothing but I love the villains!



FastPasser. said:


> Oh, oh Disney's in trouble. As you know I spend a fair amount of time at DHS, but as I've never been inside Sweet Spells either as a guest or for work, I have no clue what they're all about. Yes, I know, I have to get out more. Please explain why you're ticked off.


I'm a HUGE villains fan and I liked to get Villains merch from there. I did like some of the sweets too, but I know one can get a lot of it at Trolley Car now. I more liked Starring Rolls sweets...closing that really ticked me off!


----------



## FastPasser.

ArielSRL said:


> I more liked Starring Rolls sweets...closing that really ticked me off!


Two strikes on Disney planners, I don't think they know who they're dealing with.


----------



## ArielSRL

FastPasser. said:


> Two strikes on Disney planners, I don't think they know who they're dealing with.


Eh...I'm all talk...Disney fan for life.


----------



## FastPasser.

ArielSRL said:


> Eh...I'm all talk...Disney fan for life.


I realize that Disney does tick off Disney fans, and even WDW CMs sometimes, but after all is said and done, it's still Disney. Don't you just hate that?


----------



## laraashley4

We will be at Hollywood Studios on Sunday. 2 questions...
1. For anyone who has been in the past couple of days since going to standby only, how has the rope drop TSMM wait been?
2. Are Buzz and Woody still meeting and if they are, is it still across from TSMM?


----------



## DisneyLover1217

I think with this situation we just have to take it day by day.  You're just going to drive yourself crazy trying to figure out what Disney is going to do as far as closing it completely, keeping it just stand by or actually opening it all up and have FP's again.  It is what it is as they say.

We're going to be down there mid-May and we just plan to check each day if they have FP's available for TSM and if not, check standby and see if we're willing to wait the posted time and if TSM is shut down completely, we'll probably just avoid DHS completely as they'll have about 3 rides lol.


----------



## rteetz

laraashley4 said:


> We will be at Hollywood Studios on Sunday. 2 questions...
> 1. For anyone who has been in the past couple of days since going to standby only, how has the rope drop TSMM wait been?
> 2. Are Buzz and Woody still meeting and if they are, is it still across from TSMM?


I can’t speak for 1 but yes Buzz and Woody are still meeting across from TSMM.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

daniellek51985 said:


> For DVC previews, would lit work if you rent someone's points?



No it will not work. DVC perks are only available to owners and not renters. If you are an owner yourself but renting someone else's points, it will probably work.


----------



## FastPasser.

laraashley4 said:


> For anyone who has been in the past couple of days





DisneyLover1217 said:


> I think with this situation we just have to take it day by day.


I have been at DHS the past two days and not only take it day by day but hour by hour.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

FastPasser. said:


> not only take it day by day but hour by hour.


 I see your ticker, are you retiring?


----------



## FastPasser.

MommyinHonduras said:


> I see your ticker, are you retiring?


 That's when I'll be vested. Will I hang it up? It changes from day to day. Today I am, but ask me tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> That's when I'll be vested. Will I hang it up? It changes from day to day. Today I am, but ask me tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


So, I'd say you've definitely earned a Magical Retirement Moment, but I think Disney will be the poorer for losing a CM as dedicated and awesome as you.


----------



## FastPasser.

JennLTX said:


> So, I'd say you've definitely earned a Magical Retirement Moment, but I think Disney will be the poorer for losing a CM as dedicated and awesome as you.


Thank you, and it's guests like you that make me undecided...................... in a good way of course.


----------



## CarrieR

To 1 - I can say Sunday seemed worse than yesterday, but both were pretty intense.  Echoes of a few years ago.  Arrive early, get to front of crowd, stay at front of crowd.

As far as the “late night” strategy - DHS closed at 9 tonight.  We got in line at 8:34 or so - it was 9:13 when we got off.  So while a near-closing line is short”er”, relatively speaking, it’s definitely not the “ride four times in an hour” described upthread.  The park seemed relatively uncrowded and the crew at TSMM was doing all they could to cycle folks through, so I would expect that to be the case for the current phase of operations.


----------



## daniellek51985

I've been stalking the app, and the wait times seem lower than normal (not fantastic) but under two hours.  Have these been pretty accurate for TSMM?


----------



## Cloe Colton

So this might be somewhere else in the thread that I missed but will the evening EMH at HS only happen on Fridays in July? Or will they be every night? Wasn't Pandora's every night during the summer?

Or do we not know yet for sure?


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Cloe Colton said:


> So this might be somewhere else in the thread that I missed but will the evening EMH at HS only happen on Fridays? Or will they be every night? Wasn't Pandora's every night during the summer?
> 
> Or do we not know yet for sure?



November hours were released on Kenny the Pirate and DHS doesn't have any PM EMH. Kinda disappointing!


----------



## Texans_loyal

mi*vida*loca said:


> November hours were released on Kenny the Pirate and DHS doesn't have any PM EMH. Kinda disappointing!



Isn't it waaaay too early to determine Nov hours? My Jan hours were changed the week before we left.


----------



## mi*vida*loca

Texans_loyal said:


> Isn't it waaaay too early to determine Nov hours? My Jan hours were changed the week before we left.



I always thought EMH's were set when they released hours. They may change and extend hours the week before but they usually don't add or take away EMH's. I could be wrong.

I do think this will be an instance where they will add PM EMH for DHS in the coming months. They are probably trying to get a feel for the crowds with TSL. They do have AM EMH set up.


----------



## Cloe Colton

mi*vida*loca said:


> November hours were released on Kenny the Pirate and DHS doesn't have any PM EMH. Kinda disappointing!


Sorry I meant in July!


----------



## AFwifelife

I would only glance at the hours that are more than two weeks out. Disney likes to change them up all the time so I wouldn’t stress too much about summer hours yet. I’m still waiting for another change or two for our late May trip.


----------



## Lsdolphin

So are there really no fast passes for TSM the week 6/19-6/27???


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Lsdolphin said:


> So are there really no fast passes for TSM the week 6/19-6/27???


 The fasspasses ended last week and do not start up again til June 30th in the system.  You can ready back a few pages and see different speculations but nothing from Disney at this point.


----------



## CAS239

Lsdolphin said:


> So are there really no fast passes for TSM the week 6/19-6/27???



You'll want to rope drop

Fast passes had been cut down to same day FP's only, now it's just standby until TSL opens


----------



## Lsdolphin

MommyinHonduras said:


> The fasspasses ended last week and do not start up again til June 30th in the system.  You can ready back a few pages and see different speculations but nothing from Disney at this point.





That's what I thought was going on but wasn't quite sure.  Thank you!


----------



## Aron1012

CAS239 said:


> You'll want to rope drop
> 
> Fast passes had been cut down to same day FP's only, *now it's just standby until TSL opens*



Possibly, but certainly unknown at this time if they will return before June 30th or not.  At least a couple publications think they will return sometime around May 8th.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

CAS239 said:


> Fast passes had been cut down to same day FP's only


 this was just a for a few days until they switched to the one track only side, there are no same day fastpasses currently.


----------



## yulilin3

MommyinHonduras said:


> this was just a for a few days until they switched to the one track only side, there are no same day fastpasses currently.


Yes, I was there yesterday and it was only standby, I wet around 2pm and wait time was 55 minutes


----------



## CAS239

MommyinHonduras said:


> this was just a for a few days until they switched to the one track only side, there are no same day fastpasses currently.



Yes correct. That's what I said


----------



## Violetspider

Can anyone report on DAS for TSMM during this no FPP/standby only alternate universe? I mean without a FastPass line entrance, how is Disney dealing with DAS guests? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Violetspider said:


> Can anyone report on DAS for TSMM during this no FPP/standby only alternate universe? I mean without a FastPass line entrance, how is Disney dealing with DAS guests? Thanks in advance.


TSM CMs have told guests that DAS guests will enter through the exit to load onto the ride vehicles. All guests using DAS during this time must be able to transfer onto the regular ride vehicles.


----------



## Violetspider

hiroMYhero said:


> TSM CMs have told guests that DAS guests will enter through the exit to load onto the ride vehicles. All guests using DAS during this time must be able to transfer onto the regular ride vehicles.


Thank you, that's a relief. My grand nephew would be heartbroken if he missed TSMM and wouldn't fully understand why. But squeezing by a two hour standby line with a DAS return time would not be something I could face.


----------



## brave321

So how is the TSL opening going to affect other parks? We’re going late July for a weekend trip and plan on avoiding HS because of the crowds. Will there also be an increase in crowds in the other parks because of TSL or will they not be affected?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cloe Colton said:


> So this might be somewhere else in the thread that I missed but will the evening EMH at HS only happen on Fridays in July? Or will they be every night? Wasn't Pandora's every night during the summer?
> 
> Or do we not know yet for sure?



Looks like for TSL they are doing morning EMH every day and then evening ones just on Fridays.  For Pandora they had the evening ones everyday but not morning (makes sense with this being more kid focused to have the extra hours in the morning vs super late)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

brave321 said:


> So how is the TSL opening going to affect other parks? We’re going late July for a weekend trip and plan on avoiding HS because of the crowds. Will there also be an increase in crowds in the other parks because of TSL or will they not be affected?



Hard to know for sure but Pandora’s opening didn’t seem to increase crowds at other parks - and actually even within AK the rest of the park was often rather empty with the crowds congregated just in Pandora.

I would expect similar for TSL - more spreading crowds out than increasing total crowds

... now when Star Wars:Galaxy’s Edge opens I expect that to be a ca moneyless different beast


----------



## 123SA

For the 7am early morning hours, will RNRC and TOT be open?


----------



## rteetz

123SA said:


> For the 7am early morning hours, will RNRC and TOT be open?


Yes they should be.


----------



## FastPasser.

I'm backstage near TSL on a regular basis and after having seen scaffolding being assembled at least a month ago, the back (red arrow) of the TSMM building now has a white surface. It appears to me that the rear of the building will be at least partially visible from TSL. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Disneyepcot

FastPasser. said:


> I have been at DHS the past two days and not only take it day by day but hour by hour.


I believe TSMM needs a single rider lane; at least while they are only using 1 track. We have seen empty seats many times when waiting to ride.


----------



## Violetspider

Disneyepcot said:


> I believe TSMM needs a single rider lane; at least while they are only using 1 track. We have seen empty seats many times when waiting to ride.



Valid point, but I doubt Disney will do that for this particular ride. Being on a roller coaster with a stranger is one thing, being in such a close competition with a complete stranger? Probably not. Although Test Track also has a competitive aspect, it's nowhere near TSMM's.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disneyepcot said:


> I believe TSMM needs a single rider lane; at least while they are only using 1 track. We have seen empty seats many times when waiting to ride.





Disagree. It's not always about moving cattle through lines. TSMM is an experience. If they did this I would not ride at all again.


----------



## WillowRain

Seriously I would rather be next to a stranger on TSMM than 7D. I sat with a 6'6" dude and his legs touched me the entire time!


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> I'm backstage near TSL on a regular basis and after having seen scaffolding being assembled at least a month ago, the back (red arrow) of the TSMM building now has a white surface. It appears to me that the rear of the building will be at least partially visible from TSL. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


That white surface will look like the fake fencing near slinky dog.


----------



## Violetspider

WillowRain said:


> Seriously I would rather be next to a stranger on TSMM than 7D. I sat with a 6'6" dude and his legs touched me the entire time!



7D is tight for sure. I hate having to ride single on that one considering I'm only there once, maybe twice a year. Having scored a Fast Pass only to have some young child's mother next to me screaming to her child that's in the next car about what a wonderful time he's having on the ride. Magical!!


----------



## CAS239

Disneyepcot said:


> I believe TSMM needs a single rider lane; at least while they are only using 1 track. We have seen empty seats many times when waiting to ride.



Toy story has always had empty seats. The norm is they don't pair a single rider with someone else. Which is what I prefer.

I'd hate to ride that ride with a random person since I like to compete on the game. Two players playing on the same screen I'd feel obligated to mentally divide the screen in half and try not to hit any targets on their side.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> That white surface will look like the fake fencing near slinky dog.


Yup, below are photos of the model showing the top of the fence protruding over the rear side of the TSMM building and also a photo of the side of the TSMM building. They better pick up the pace, just a little over two months left.


----------



## Disneyepcot

CAS239 said:


> Toy story has always had empty seats. The norm is they don't pair a single rider with someone else. Which is what I prefer.
> 
> I'd hate to ride that ride with a random person since I like to compete on the game. Two players playing on the same screen I'd feel obligated to mentally divide the screen in half and try not to hit any targets on their side.


Oh!  I get it now.
 I have always ridden with my DH and never considered that if I rode it alone, I could accumulate more points.


----------



## CAS239

Disneyepcot said:


> Oh!  I get it now.
> I have always ridden with my DH and never considered that if I rode it alone, I could accumulate more points.



Actually the only way to get the highest amount of points is to have your person next to you work together with you to unlock secret stuff..but that's no fun.

I always have to yell at my wife for shooting stuff on my side of the screen lol


----------



## Princess_Lisa

mi*vida*loca said:


> I always thought EMH's were set when they released hours. They may change and extend hours the week before but they usually don't add or take away EMH's. I could be wrong.
> 
> I do think this will be an instance where they will add PM EMH for DHS in the coming months. They are probably trying to get a feel for the crowds with TSL. They do have AM EMH set up.



Not really. EMH was added to August a couple months after the initial hours were released. Initially, they only had EMH for July. There is a chance they will extend the EMH even further (September/October) if TSL turns out to be super popular.


----------



## GoonieBride

Any word on AP previews yet??


----------



## DaveNan

If this follows the pandora timing,  this week or next would be the scheduling window.   Fingers crossed and ear to the ground.


----------



## capegirl

With a 7am park opening, will Guest Services be open this early?  DHS will be out first park day, and we would like to stop by to request a DAS.


----------



## rteetz

PHOTO: Toy Story Land Sign Installed at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## hiroMYhero

capegirl said:


> With a 7am park opening, will Guest Services be open this early?  DHS will be out first park day, and we would like to stop by to request a DAS.


Yes; Guest Relations will be open at least 30 minutes prior to the scheduled park opening.


----------



## capegirl

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes; Guest Relations will be open at least 30 minutes prior to the scheduled park opening.



Thanks!


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

DaveNan said:


> If this follows the pandora timing,  this week or next would be the scheduling window.   Fingers crossed and ear to the ground.



Yes, it would be this Friday if they used the same timing. But I think last year there were rumors already about previews, not sure.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Just saw on fb that dadsguide was going to preview tsl today


----------



## SeeDisney

FinnsMom7 said:


> Just saw on fb that dadsguide was going to preview tsl today


do let us know if he reveals any secret scoop!!!


----------



## Texans_loyal

Hey y'all, was just speaking to a CM at Magic Kingdom and he said that AP previews will be in May. He received info from a CM newsletter? Don't know how reliable this info is, seems like they're cutting it close?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Texans_loyal said:


> Hey y'all, was just speaking to a CM at Magic Kingdom and he said that AP previews will be in May. He received info from a CM newsletter? Don't know how reliable this info is, seems like they're cutting it close?



Seems pretty early


----------



## FastPasser.

Texans_loyal said:


> was just speaking to a CM at Magic Kingdom and he said that AP previews will be in May. He received info from a CM newsletter? Don't know how reliable this info is, seems like they're cutting it close?


CM newsletter, who knew, guess my copy got lost in the mail. Take everything a CM says with a boulder size grain of salt, and not just from the bus drivers.


----------



## n2mm

Been watching too. We are there June 1-9.  Both ap holders and dvc members. Also at Bwv, so an easy walk over.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Home over a week and I forgot to mention, for those that ask about buses, they were GREAT - never waited more than 10 mins going or coming and this trip every driver was exceptionally friendly and made the ride fun.  One morning our driver Celia - was a RIOT almost didn't want to get off the bus.  
Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## rteetz

Woody has arrived!

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/first...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> Woody has arrived!
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/first...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


He looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tchris4

May have been asked/answered - I went back a few pages and didn't see. What time would y'all arrive for the 7 am EMH? We're going the end of July/beg of Aug.


----------



## rteetz

tchris4 said:


> May have been asked/answered - I went back a few pages and didn't see. What time would y'all arrive for the 7 am EMH? We're going the end of July/beg of Aug.


We don’t really know how they will operate quite yet. With Pandora they have allowed people in the park before official opening and then held them at the bridge. They might do something similar with toy story. I would get there at least 30 minutes before it starts.


----------



## PlutoTheDog89

JennLTX said:


> He looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Maybe I'm being nitpicky, and don't get me wrong, I'm VERY excited for the land... 

But if the land is supposed to make guests feel as though they've been shrunken down and are wandering around Andy's backyard, then shouldn't Woody and all the toy statues be people-sized? Minor "plot hole" I just thought of...


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

PlutoTheDog89 said:


> Maybe I'm being nitpicky, and don't get me wrong, I'm VERY excited for the land...
> 
> But if the land is supposed to make guests feel as though they've been shrunken down and are wandering around Andy's backyard, then shouldn't Woody and all the toy statues be people-sized? Minor "plot hole" I just thought of...



I think guests are maybe the size of the Green Army Men??? JMHO


----------



## tchris4

rteetz said:


> We don’t really know how they will operate quite yet. With Pandora they have allowed people in the park before official opening and then held them at the bridge. They might do something similar with toy story. I would get there at least 30 minutes before it starts.


thanks! i actually suggested we get there for 6:30 and got the most confused looks.


----------



## BigB0882

At least there is finally some rumbling of AP previews.  I know it is just rumor but it has been so silent that I have been wondering if TSL may work differently than Pandora and not even have previews at all.


----------



## FastPasser.

BigB0882 said:


> At least there is finally some rumbling of AP previews.


I haven't heard a peep, maybe today?


BigB0882 said:


> I have been wondering if TSL may work differently than Pandora and not even have previews at all.


That's certainly a possibility. If they do have them, I expect them to be abbreviated. For it to be the same as Pandora, previews would have to start in about five weeks? That's a lot of work to do in five weeks in order to be ready for a month of previews.


----------



## bcactus

Not sure where they stand on completing the saucer ride but it seems to me the final landscaping would be easier to complete than Pandora.  It may look like they are farther to completion than they really are.  I'm hoping so at least!


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> I haven't heard a peep, maybe today?


Very unlikely with it being free dining day.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> Very unlikely with it being free dining day.


That was my thought. It's going to be a madhouse for at least a couple of days booking-wise....no need to pile on the breaking news when they can spread it out and keep us all guessing.


----------



## rteetz

Blog Mickey got photos of them working on Woody

http://blogmickey.com/2018/04/first...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Disney44please

We arrive two days before opening.  Would you all try to plan a pre-opening day at HS or just bite the bullet and do two days within 3 days of opening? I don't really know if the crowds will be any lower in the week leading up to opening.  And I can't get fps for TSM until opening. Any thoughts?


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Very unlikely with it being free dining day.


Internally


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Internally


It still doesn’t seem likely.


----------



## yulilin3

Has there been any discussion on this thread of the possible set up for crowd over flow?
My thoughts are that they will use the entire Chinese theater courtyard, rope it up and send groups through the ramp headed to the entrance to tsl. The other option would be to use the entire old tsmm area as a holding place. What do you guys think?


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> It still doesn’t seem likely.


I'm not talking about an official company wide announcement, just ok guys, here's what we'll be doing for the previews and when. It would have nothing to do with dining.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> The other option would be to use the entire old tsmm area as a holding place.


That would be my guess.


----------



## PrincessV

Just some random info from this past weekend that may or may not be of interest...

1. Rode TSM standby about an hour before park closing Sunday night and only had about a 20-minute wait, tops.
2. My FP window for TSL opening week opened and I had my pick of a gazillion different times for Slink or Aliens on our DHS day. I'm sure that will dwindle as the 60-day mark passes and we head toward 30, but I was surprised to see so much available.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> I'm not talking about an official company wide announcement, just ok guys, here's what we'll be doing for the previews and when. It would have nothing to do with dining.


I understand that but it’s still unlikely.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> I understand that but it’s still unlikely.


Really?


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Really?


Has anything come out yet today? Usually that kind of stuff comes out earlier in the day. That’s not a late afternoon type announcement....


----------



## mrsap

PrincessV said:


> Just some random info from this past weekend that may or may not be of interest...
> 
> 1. Rode TSM standby about an hour before park closing Sunday night and only had about a 20-minute wait, tops.
> 2. My FP window for TSL opening week opened and I had my pick of a gazillion different times for Slink or Aliens on our DHS day. I'm sure that will dwindle as the 60-day mark passes and we head toward 30, but I was surprised to see so much available.



Today was my 60 day as well, and both Slinky and Aliens were available each day opening week, but we decided to avoid the 30th and go in on July 1st. We were going to do two days, but I’m honestly still a little hesitant about even going at all that week. Might still hold off till November, but we have time to decide.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> Has anything come out yet today? Usually that kind of stuff comes out earlier in the day. That’s not a late afternoon type announcement....



So if CMs are aware there is going to be a preview and maybe even what days does that information typically leak to somewhere like here?  If I remember correct there was some information leaked a day or two before Pandora previews were announced on here.  But wasn't certain about that.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> So if CMs are aware there is going to be a preview and maybe even what days does that information typically leak to somewhere like here?  If I remember correct there was some information leaked a day or two before Pandora previews were announced on here.  But wasn't certain about that.


Yep usually that information would leak out.


----------



## bcactus

rteetz said:


> Yep usually that information would leak out.




BRING ON THE LEAKERS!!!


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> Yep usually that information would leak out.



Ok thanks was guessing that is the case.  Still checking daily and hoping we find out soon.


----------



## dvcman54

Has there been any rumors of a D23 event for the opening of Toy Story Land?


----------



## CAS239

tchris4 said:


> May have been asked/answered - I went back a few pages and didn't see. What time would y'all arrive for the 7 am EMH? We're going the end of July/beg of Aug.



I would arrive by 6am


----------



## marivigi

So, TSMM will still not have a fp once Toy Story Land opens?


----------



## twolittletinkerbells

marivigi said:


> So, TSMM will still not have a fp once Toy Story Land opens?



I believe it will. Tier 1 with Slinky and Saucers. Everything else tier 2.


----------



## marivigi

twolittletinkerbells said:


> I believe it will. Tier 1 with Slinky and Saucers. Everything else tier 2.



yeah, that makes sense.

Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

dvcman54 said:


> Has there been any rumors of a D23 event for the opening of Toy Story Land?


No


----------



## hiroMYhero

marivigi said:


> So, TSMM will still not have a fp once Toy Story Land opens?


The TSM FPs are in the FP system for June 30th and onward.

Club Level guests and regular guests with stays of more than 10 days have booked TSM FPs for opening day.


----------



## marivigi

hiroMYhero said:


> The TSM FPs are in the FP system for June 30th and onward.
> 
> Club Level guests and regular guests with stays of more than 10 days have booked TSM FPs for opening day.



Thanks!

So you have to choose between the 3 attractions.... hmmm


----------



## n2mm

I booked my daughter today for June 30. SD only have afternoon FP. Saucers available. I booked tsm, rnr, tt. She flys home that day, so only got some morning stuff.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Well when you put it that way... 
https://m.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/archives/2018/04/24/disney-erects-giant-woody-at-hollywood-studios


----------



## Dis Gator

dvcman54 said:


> Has there been any rumors of a D23 event for the opening of Toy Story Land?



On D23's site, there is a 2018 event schedule, which lists a Toy Story Land event.  However, this is likely going to be similar to what they did with Pandora last year, which is just allow a handful of d23 members in a soft opening with passholders and DVC.


----------



## GAN

Dis Gator said:


> On D23's site, there is a 2018 event schedule, which lists a Toy Story Land event.  However, this is likely going to be similar to what they did with Pandora last year, which is just allow a handful of d23 members in a soft opening with passholders and DVC.



I can’t seem to find this on the site, I’m interested because we’ll be there early/mid June and hoping they have either a d23/AP/DVC event that we could check out ....might be too soon though.


----------



## Dis Gator

GAN said:


> I can’t seem to find this on the site, I’m interested because we’ll be there early/mid June and hoping they have either a d23/AP/DVC event that we could check out ....might be too soon though.



Its sort of hard to find, but here's the link ... Scroll down a little and you will see it..  It just says Summer 2018, but I am guessing around 2 weeks out would be a good guess for a date.

https://d23.com/d23s-lineup-events-2018/


----------



## GAN

Dis Gator said:


> Its sort of hard to find, but here's the link ... Scroll down a little and you will see it..  It just says Summer 2018, but I am guessing around 2 weeks out would be a good guess for a date.
> 
> https://d23.com/d23s-lineup-events-2018/



Thank you ....pretty vague as can be expected!  Hopefully we luck out...


----------



## Tonyz

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Well when you put it that way...
> https://m.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/archives/2018/04/24/disney-erects-giant-woody-at-hollywood-studios



Haha I thought this was a Land for the kids!


----------



## beesly

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Well when you put it that way...
> https://m.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/archives/2018/04/24/disney-erects-giant-woody-at-hollywood-studios


----------



## rteetz

Dis Daily Fix thread of the day!


----------



## sadliltear

I got my SDD FP+ for the 30th in the early afternoon and my Saucers FP+ for the 1st in the evening. That way, I'll see it during the day and at night...So excited!!


----------



## compshu

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Well when you put it that way...
> https://m.orlandoweekly.com/Blogs/archives/2018/04/24/disney-erects-giant-woody-at-hollywood-studios



I saw that last night. Just think, multiple people approved that headline.


----------



## King of Naboombu

sadliltear said:


> I got my SDD FP+ for the 30th in the early afternoon and my Saucers FP+ for the 1st in the evening. That way, I'll see it during the day and at night...So excited!!



Nice! We are doing something similar. We got SDD FP for 6:10 PM on the 30th, it was first available time I saw for 5 people when I booked them yesterday. Then we have booked AS2 FP for 9:15 AM on the 1st with plan being to hit TSL just to do the saucers then immediately leave wdw to drive back home. Not sure how well this plan will work out but I guess we're going for it since we scored the FPs!!


----------



## Linkura

compshu said:


> I saw that last night. Just think, multiple people approved that headline.


It was probably done on purpose as a joke.


----------



## ArielSRL

King of Naboombu said:


> Nice! We are doing something similar. We got SDD FP for 6:10 PM on the 30th, it was first available time I saw for 5 people when I booked them yesterday. Then we have booked AS2 FP for 9:15 AM on the 1st with plan being to hit TSL just to do the saucers then immediately leave wdw to drive back home. Not sure how well this plan will work out but I guess we're going for it since we scored the FPs!!


I'm super envious! We are missing it the beginning of June and won't be able to check it out until October.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

compshu said:


> I saw that last night. Just think, multiple people approved that headline.


Pretty sure it was intentional LOL


----------



## ToyStoryGirl

So excited about TSL - a little concerned about FP planning though (as haven't don FOP in AK either). So which park day would you push out - do TSL earlier and then AK day? or vice versa? Going in October, so trying to guess how demand will be by then.


----------



## rteetz

ToyStoryGirl said:


> So excited about TSL - a little concerned about FP planning though (as haven't don FOP in AK either). So which park day would you push out - do TSL earlier and then AK day? or vice versa? Going in October, so trying to guess how demand will be by then.


I would say see what's available. If you can get one vs. the other do that. If both are available then do what works best for you.


----------



## Quellman

They are doing interviews for cast members this week who want to work in the new Toy Story Area.  Obviously, those who already work Toy Story Mania are good to go, but two additional attractions plus food and custodial.


----------



## mercydisney

So excited!


----------



## FastPasser.

Quellman said:


> They are doing interviews for cast members this week who want to work in the new Toy Story Area.


The entire process started about a month ago with the announcement on the HUB explaining how to go about transferring to a new role and the time line for doing it.

In talking with a few CMs who applied, they've already been told that they're in.


----------



## SueandPooh24

ToyStoryGirl said:


> So excited about TSL - a little concerned about FP planning though (as haven't don FOP in AK either). So which park day would you push out - do TSL earlier and then AK day? or vice versa? Going in October, so trying to guess how demand will be by then.


 I'm in the same boat, going in Nov.   ADR day is coming up really soon though and I would like to solidify plans.    Tusker House shouldn't be super hard to move around though if I have to switch my AK and HS days.   I'm not making ADR's at HS.


----------



## rteetz

Shanghai’s Toy Story Land has opened

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...hai-disneyland/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180002A


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

My FP window opened this morning, and when I tried to book a FP for TSMM for Friday June 29, it wasn't even an option. Are others having luck booking TSMM FPs for that week, prior to the grand opening on June 30?


----------



## King of Naboombu

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> My FP window opened this morning, and when I tried to book a FP for TSMM for Friday June 29, it wasn't even an option. Are others having luck booking TSMM FPs for that week, prior to the grand opening on June 30?



From what I saw it is only available to book as a FP on 6/30 and after.


----------



## CAS239

King of Naboombu said:


> From what I saw it is only available to book as a FP on 6/30 and after.



Don't believe there's any FP's until the 30th


----------



## TwoLittlePrincesses

CAS239 said:


> Don't believe there's any FP's until the 30th


Ok thanks! I thought I read that they would be available sooner than that, but I must have been mistaken!


----------



## MommyinHonduras

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> Ok thanks! I thought I read that they would be available sooner than that, but I must have been mistaken!


 They might, they just are not yet showing.  Nothing has really been said from Disney.  They are working on changes to the original 2 tracks so only the 3rd track is currently open, the reason there are no fastpasses.  It was said by a CM??? or kinda reported that there would be no fast passes until the 2nd week of May but no follow up or clarification has been heard of since on when/how or if that is true.  Currently it can be booked June 30th and forward. When they were working on the 3rd track and the first 2 were open and they transition over, they offered fastpasses day of for 5 or 6 days.  We who are going in May/June hope that at least they will offer that when the work is done until TSL opens but it is just a hope at this moment.


----------



## sadliltear

I just came back from DW and there are more people than ever heading to TSMM at rope drop. I got to HS 30 mins before opening and stood by the Starbucks then walked over at rope drop. I wait about 10 mins to get on. When I came out the CMs were telling people it was just under an hour wait....at 9:05AM. This is usually my T1 FP+ option but since it's not available, rope drop is the next best thing.


----------



## DaveNan

Still quiet on the AP and DVC preview front?


----------



## bcactus

DaveNan said:


> Still quiet on the AP and DVC preview front?



I have been looking at every site and FB group I can find and haven't even seen a rumor at this point.  Hopefully someone else on here has!


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

bcactus said:


> I have been looking at every site and FB group I can find and haven't even seen a rumor at this point.  Hopefully someone else on here has!


Me too! Based on Pandora's dates last year, today would have been the day for the announcement.


----------



## DJFan88

TwoLittlePrincesses said:


> My FP window opened this morning, and when I tried to book a FP for TSMM for Friday June 29, it wasn't even an option. Are others having luck booking TSMM FPs for that week, prior to the grand opening on June 30?



No me either today, but I will check back from time to time, as someone above said, you never know if it may open up.



sadliltear said:


> I just came back from DW and there are more people than ever heading to TSMM at rope drop. I got to HS 30 mins before opening and stood by the Starbucks then walked over at rope drop. I wait about 10 mins to get on. When I came out the CMs were telling people it was just under an hour wait....at 9:05AM. This is usually my T1 FP+ option but since it's not available, rope drop is the next best thing.



Well, that stinks, but I'll try to go with what you did.  Unfortunately only 2 of us are quick walkers, the other 2 are strollers, they just don't get the urgency, lol. 
We do have FPs for the week it opens but I'm sure thatll be crazy anyway. Maybe the runner and I will leave the others in the dust and just go on by ourselves!  Send the other two to RnR! Lol.


----------



## Aron1012

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Me too! Based on Pandora's dates last year, today would have been the day for the announcement.



@FastPasser mentioned that this preview is likely to be much less than Pandora given the scope of the two projects.  And with the amount of work they have left to do it seems they may not have time for 3-4 weeks of previews anyways.  So hopefully in the next week or two we get some news. 

What FB groups are you all watching?  I normally just check here but thought it might not be a bad idea to follow one.


----------



## Aron1012

DJFan88 said:


> No me either today, but I will check back from time to time, as someone above said, you never know if it may open up.



If you look back through the pages here and on the Official TSMM thread there has been A LOT of discussion about this.  Originally it was thought it may close completely for a time.  Then 2 reports in late March suggested after this SB only period (somewhere around May 8th) the FP line would open back up.  But nothing has come from Disney so lot of guessing still at this point.


----------



## rteetz

In all honesty FB groups aren't going to have the news any quicker than we will here. 

As mentioned previously, we likely will not see the 3-4 weeks of previews like we had with Pandora. That said progress is being made on the land and previews are still possible.


----------



## bcactus

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Me too! Based on Pandora's dates last year, today would have been the day for the announcement.



Because of this my 10 year old is convinced I will have a reservation for the preview and a room set up when he gets home from school.  He better plan on sleeping there tonight lol


----------



## BNM

When you click on the TSMM ride on the MDE app, under the ride information it says no FP+ are available from April 9 to May 7. Presumably they are planning on FP+ being available from May 7 on. For what it's worth.


----------



## Aron1012

BNM said:


> When you click on the TSMM ride on the MDE app, under the ride information it says no FP+ are available from April 9 to May 7. Presumably they are planning on FP+ being available from May 7 on. For what it's worth.



Yeah that is first I have seen that and seems to match the reports from late March.  Pretty sure this is the first official info from Disney on it.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> In all honesty FB groups aren't going to have the news any quicker than we will here.
> 
> As mentioned previously, we likely will not see the 3-4 weeks of previews like we had with Pandora. That said progress is being made on the land and previews are still possible.



I hope you are correct and since our last day is 6/21 I only need about a week of previews before the media days


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

rteetz said:


> In all honesty FB groups aren't going to have the news any quicker than we will here.
> 
> As mentioned previously, we likely will not see the 3-4 weeks of previews like we had with Pandora. That said progress is being made on the land and previews are still possible.


I agree this is the best place and the first place I look every morning and night. But last year I did hear about the preview through one of my FB Disney Groups with a link and was able to book well before my passholder email ever arrived. We have a room only res for the weekend of June 23-26, which I based on the days we went last year for Pandora. If there's a preview, great, if not, we'll cancel the trip and see it in December.


----------



## KateP85

While I am excited to try the food in TSL (which is a vast improvement on most of the other QS locations at DHS) I do feel like DL is getting all kinds of lovely treats for Pixar Fest and we're not really seeing any of the cute themed snacks or food items over here. I mean, I know they have the whole event surrounding the reopening of Pixar Pier and they've made it into a summer celebration, whereas we just have the land opening, but still - some of that food looks so good! Maybe they'll announce more closer, but I do feel right now like the opening of TSL isn't being made into much of an event and we're kind of getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## Araminta18

So Woody's Lunchbox is going to serve breakfast, at least at first.  Will the breakfast go away just like breakfast did at Satuli Canteen?  What do people think?  Just curious--I know its all speculation for a while!    Just hoping that the breakfast sticks around at least through our trip in September.


----------



## CAS239

KateP85 said:


> While I am excited to try the food in TSL (which is a vast improvement on most of the other QS locations at DHS) I do feel like DL is getting all kinds of lovely treats for Pixar Fest and we're not really seeing any of the cute themed snacks or food items over here. I mean, I know they have the whole event surrounding the reopening of Pixar Pier and they've made it into a summer celebration, whereas we just have the land opening, but still - some of that food looks so good! Maybe they'll announce more closer, but I do feel right now like the opening of TSL isn't being made into much of an event and we're kind of getting the short end of the stick.


I think the food announced to be in TSL looks delicious


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Araminta18 said:


> So Woody's Lunchbox is going to serve breakfast, at least at first.  Will the breakfast go away just like breakfast did at Satuli Canteen?  What do people think?  Just curious--I know its all speculation for a while!    Just hoping that the breakfast sticks around at least through our trip in September.


Yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing.  I think it will go away at some point, but who knows when.  Breakfast doesn't always seem to survive at Disney in the parks.  I hope it makes it to August too, but IDK if I'll actually stop to try it - lol.  I did get to try breakfast at Satuli last September though!


----------



## LindseyJo22

I'm also hoping breakfast survives! Satu'li Canteen breakfast was a highlight of our trip last year when we did a Pandora preview, and we were really sad to hear it had stopped.  I'd guess (just my speculation) that plenty of people eat breakfast either at their resorts (food court or food they bring), TS restaurants, or bring stuff to snack on in the parks, so it doesn't seem totally surprising that breakfast can be a kind of hard thing to keep. But I really like having a few options if we do end up wanting to do breakfast at a park quickly, so I'm selfishly hoping to see it stick around until our May 2019 trip when we'll get to actually see Toy Story Land


----------



## DisneyLover1217

If they make Woody's Toy Box a character breakfast, it should be a hit.  It seems the popular breakfast places all have characters.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

DisneyLover1217 said:


> If they make Woody's Toy Box a character breakfast, it should be a hit. It seems the popular breakfast places all have characters.



I wouldn’t count on it since it’ll be a QS location with outdoor seating. Shame they couldn’t have added a TS restaurant along with it (with possible character dining) but this should be good on its own!


----------



## areno79

WrongLeverrrr said:


> I wouldn’t count on it since it’ll be a QS location with outdoor seating. Shame they couldn’t have added a TS restaurant along with it (with possible character dining) but this should be good on its own!


So is it absolutely confirmed that Woody's won't have any indoor seating?? That seems like such a bad idea given the FL weather, and people's desire to not melt outside while eating. (And I agree they had a great opportunity to add another TS restaurant!)


----------



## rteetz

areno79 said:


> So is it absolutely confirmed that Woody's won't have any indoor seating?? That seems like such a bad idea given the FL weather, and people's desire to not melt outside while eating. (And I agree they had a great opportunity to add another TS restaurant!)


Correct no indoor seating. The food location is literally an ordering window much like Pongu Pongu at Pandora. Any seating is out near the building and between the TSMM entrance.


----------



## bethannie203

DJFan88 said:


> Well, that stinks, but I'll try to go with what you did.  Unfortunately only 2 of us are quick walkers, the other 2 are strollers, they just don't get the urgency, lol.
> We do have FPs for the week it opens but I'm sure thatll be crazy anyway. Maybe the runner and I will leave the others in the dust and just go on by ourselves!  Send the other two to RnR! Lol.



 I feel your pain! My husband and I walk "quickly" at our normal pace accordingly to our "stroller"-paced friends. They've never seen our Disney speed, particularly at rope drop! Lol we joked that on on our upcoming trip we will be pushing them in wheelchairs so they can keep up!


----------



## csgsu

Our fast pass window came open today for opening day and no fast passes for the new attractions fyi


----------



## Capang

csgsu said:


> Our fast pass window came open today for opening day and no fast passes for the new attractions fyi


They may be gone. Is your trip less than say 4 or 5 days? People staying longer onsite may have already snagged them. It was the same for FoP for a long time. If you had say 5 or less days they were difficult to get. Keep trying to modify. You may find them then.

ETA I see you said opening day. Wonder if any were released?


----------



## CAS239

There were FP's available for opening day. Some on here have posted they got some.

With CL booking 90 days and some staying on extended stays, add in it's opening day, those FP's likely went very quick. Those without an onsite stay longer than 4 or 5 days likely will see slim or no FP's for opening day


----------



## Bri036

June 30th was 60 days +5 for me. I was online at 7AM and there were some PM Alien Swirling Saucers available, no Slinky Dog, and plenty of TSM available for a party of 2. Still plenty of TSM available for all times of day.


----------



## pangyal

We have a longish stay at the end of June and were able to get FP for Slinky Dog, so they were definitely available, though I imagine they would be scarce a few days into the FP window as more people were able to book.


----------



## Kim Gillihan

I was able to get slinky dog dash at 410 on july 1st.  I tried for 30th but none available...

Happy to get it!!


----------



## Osugal9

Does anyone have an idea how long extended hours will last, or at least a guess based on Pandora? I’ve only seen a start date listed.


----------



## daniellek51985

FinnsMom7 said:


> Just saw on fb that dadsguide was going to preview tsl today[/QUOTE
> 
> Have you seen any updates?


----------



## FinnsMom7

I haven't seen anything since that quick video he posted stating the next day was the preview.  I will do some digging see if I just missed it.


----------



## jlnten17

Just curious - at what point would you more seasoned DVC and AP members say organized previews similar to Pandora are off the table?  Coming up on my 30 day cancellation window in the next couple weeks and may reschedule to after the opening if there are not going to be previews. TIA.


----------



## CAS239

jlnten17 said:


> Just curious - at what point would you more seasoned DVC and AP members say organized previews similar to Pandora are off the table?  Coming up on my 30 day cancellation window in the next couple weeks and may reschedule to after the opening if there are not going to be previews. TIA.



Middle of May I'd say.

There wasn't to big of a heads up for Pandora previews. Believe I signed up and was at the preview about 2 weeks later


----------



## rteetz

Get ready for the ABC previews! Tune in May 2nd.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...a-special-line-up-of-toy-story-land-segments/


----------



## Princess_Lisa

rteetz said:


> Get ready for the ABC previews! Tune in May 2nd.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...a-special-line-up-of-toy-story-land-segments/



It doesn't say if that is the Nightline at 12:37 AM on 5-2 or 12:37 AM on 5-3. I suspect the latter as it says it kicks off at 7 AM, but scheduled both to record just in case.


----------



## rteetz

Princess_Lisa said:


> It doesn't say if that is the Nightline at 12:37 AM on 5-2 or 12:37 AM on 5-3. I suspect the latter, but scheduled both to record just in case.


I’ll be sure to post videos on here as well just like I did when they went through the Pandora previews.


----------



## cbl1

Be interesting to see how fast the whole land fills up with EMH every morning.  8am is not particularly real early so I would think its going to pack in fast.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> I’ll be sure to post videos on here as well just like I did when they went through the Pandora previews.



Thanks rteetz.  I know video can be selectively shot, but a little surprised the land is going to be done enough to film so many different segments there. 

And I'm guessing this ends any chances of previews being announced this week.


----------



## DJFan88

cbl1 said:


> Be interesting to see how fast the whole land fills up with EMH every morning.  8am is not particularly real early so I would think its going to pack in fast.



I thought the EMH was 7-8 am there that first week? Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## DJFan88

Princess_Lisa said:


> It doesn't say if that is the Nightline at 12:37 AM on 5-2 or 12:37 AM on 5-3. I suspect the latter as it says it kicks off at 7 AM, but scheduled both to record just in case.



It said it wraps up the day with Nightline and lists its time last, cant wait to watch the whole day! (well, record too, since I have a job, lol), but this totally gets me pumped up for our trip!


----------



## cbl1

yes DJ - your right its 7am-8am.  I wonder if that will keep it from filling up as fast and actually not be overcrowded.  Probably wishful thinking.


----------



## DJFan88

cbl1 said:


> yes DJ - your right its 7am-8am.  I wonder if that will keep it from filling up as fast and actually not be overcrowded.  Probably wishful thinking.



Well, I'm hoping, but doubtful.  My strategy is to go there at 7 am, and probably will be okay till about 830 but still very busy no doubt.  Then I booked FPs starting at 815 one day and 835 another, figuring those are good until 915 and 935 when no doubt it will get busy.  I mean its the first week.  I am going 2 mornings like this, but we are there 9 days.  But now, there are more than one tier 1 rides I want to try, so that's why.  But, I'm hoping to actually get something done at early hours, and then maybe the next day we can chill more, but we'll see. Plan for the worst, but hope for the best!


----------



## cbl1

I'm doing Animal Kingdom July 3 (9am opening no EMH) - figure I'm going to have to do FOP then (probably will only be able to get NRJ fastpass).

Then Hollywood Studio July 5 (7am EMH) - hoping to get on Slinky dog (probably will only be able to get TSM fastpass).

Hoping to get out by early afternoon at both and head to Magic Kingdom.


----------



## soniam

DJFan88 said:


> Well, I'm hoping, but doubtful.  My strategy is to go there at 7 am, and probably will be okay till about 830 but still very busy no doubt.  Then I booked FPs starting at 815 one day and 835 another, figuring those are good until 915 and 935 when no doubt it will get busy.  I mean its the first week.  I am going 2 mornings like this, but we are there 9 days.  But now, there are more than one tier 1 rides I want to try, so that's why.  But, I'm hoping to actually get something done at early hours, and then maybe the next day we can chill more, but we'll see. Plan for the worst, but hope for the best!



If Pandora is any indication, I would suggest getting there at least an hour before any park opening, including a 7AM EMH. Been at AK at 6am this Spring Break (not Easter week either), and we were not the only idiots by far. Saw the same thing for Pandora in late July/early August.


----------



## lovewdwfun

Any insight into FP availability the week of July 4th? My 60 day window opens tomorrow and I am strategizing. I was hoping to grab a FP for July 2nd, but wondering if they are all gone!


----------



## iujen94

lovewdwfun said:


> Any insight into FP availability the week of July 4th? My 60 day window opens tomorrow and I am strategizing. I was hoping to grab a FP for July 2nd, but wondering if they are all gone!



For July 2, the earliest SDD FP is 8:40pm. AS2 is 11:30am. Lots of availability for TSMM. That’s for a party of 3. Hope that helps!


----------



## BlueSuitDonald

My fastpass window opens tomorrow too! Stressing about slinky dog dash.


----------



## DJFan88

July 3rd is SDD earliest is 2:55.  TSM is fine, Alien is fine and the following are none left: RnR, ST and ToT


----------



## DJFan88

cbl1 said:


> I'm doing Animal Kingdom July 3 (9am opening no EMH) - figure I'm going to have to do FOP then (probably will only be able to get NRJ fastpass).
> 
> Then Hollywood Studio July 5 (7am EMH) - hoping to get on Slinky dog (probably will only be able to get TSM fastpass).
> 
> Hoping to get out by early afternoon at both and head to Magic Kingdom.



On the 1st FOP starts at 410, but on the 4th itit sti has 1210 on, so probably somewhere in between on the 3rd.


----------



## LiamsDISMom

DJFan88 said:


> On the 1st FOP starts at 410, but on the 4th itit sti has 1210 on, so probably somewhere in between on the 3rd.



I just got a 12:40 p.m. for July 3rd SDD this morning. So I'm sure some of those have closed up since 7:00, but if you are trying for the 4th or 5th, you should be pretty good.

Also for my 2nd day. The 30th. Nothing but Mania left. 

And for FOP no problem getting it for Tuesday the 2nd midday.


----------



## micheleq

iujen94 said:


> For July 2, the earliest SDD FP is 8:40pm. AS2 is 11:30am. Lots of availability for TSMM. That’s for a party of 3. Hope that helps!



Thank you for sharing! I was hoping for a late afternoon SDD on 7/2 but looks like I may have to pick another day. My window opens Wednesday morning.


----------



## Amy M

LiamsDISMom said:


> I just got a 12:40 p.m. for July 3rd SDD this morning. So I'm sure some of those have closed up since 7:00, but if you are trying for the 4th or 5th, you should be pretty good.
> 
> Also for my 2nd day. The 30th. Nothing but Mania left.
> 
> And for FOP no problem getting it for Tuesday the 2nd midday.


How far into your trip is the 3rd for you?  Curious if I need to move anything around with Hollywood studios planned for day 4 and I would like SDD late morning or early afternoon.


----------



## Suejacken

LiamsDISMom said:


> I just got a 12:40 p.m. for July 3rd SDD this morning. So I'm sure some of those have closed up since 7:00, but if you are trying for the 4th or 5th, you should be pretty good.
> 
> Also for my 2nd day. The 30th. Nothing but Mania left.
> 
> And for FOP no problem getting it for Tuesday the 2nd midday.


Thanks for the info. My window ooens tomorrow


----------



## cbl1

My problem is that I'm not booking my fastpasses until (30+1) .... so that's end of this week.   I'll be happy just getting my NRJ fastpass and TSM fastpass and try my luck at rope drop.   I figure rope drop won't be that bad for FOP (especially with people rushing to Hollywood Studio).   Sounds like even if FOP ends up being 45-50min at rope drop the queue is worth going through.

I imagine even with Rope drop on July 5 the odds of getting slinky dog with less then 60min wait are probably very slim.   If its anything like a lot of the kiddie coasters - the queue goes SLOW.


----------



## CAS239

cbl1 said:


> My problem is that I'm not booking my fastpasses until (30+1) .... so that's end of this week.   I'll be happy just getting my NRJ fastpass and TSM fastpass and try my luck at rope drop.   I figure rope drop won't be that bad for FOP (especially with people rushing to Hollywood Studio).   Sounds like even if FOP ends up being 45-50min at rope drop the queue is worth going through.
> 
> I imagine even with Rope drop on July 5 the odds of getting slinky dog with less then 60min wait are probably very slim.   If its anything like a lot of the kiddie coasters - the queue goes SLOW.



I must be missing something but why are you booking 30+1 day out? Do you just mean your off site so you're making fps each day at your 30 day mark? Or you're on site but won't have tickets linked until your 30 day mark?

As far as rope drop. I'd still aim to be at AK 60 min prior to rope drop to beat the FoP crowd. If possible 90 min prior to rope drop at HS


----------



## cbl1

Sorry.  That should have said 60+1


----------



## robinstrip

I tried to book Toy Story Mania FP for June 28 and there were none available. Do you think they were available and just got booked up by those with 90 day FP?


----------



## hiroMYhero

robinstrip said:


> I tried to book Toy Story Mania FP for June 28 and there were none available. Do you think they were available and just got booked up by those with 90 day FP?


No. They are in the system beginning  June 30th. Standby until June 30th.


----------



## robinstrip

hiroMYhero said:


> No. They are in the system beginning  June 30th. Standby until June 30th.


Thanks!! I knew the new rides wouldnt be available but was hoping TSM would be.


----------



## cbl1

I think they had to stop Fastpass distribution at TSM in order to move the entrance (changing the queues and as a result also shutting down several of the ride tracks).  It was supposed to only be in April-May period but later reports confirmed that they were not going to restart until 6/30.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

this is currently on Disney's website, so keep an eye on what happens after May 7th.


----------



## LiamsDISMom

Amy M said:


> How far into your trip is the 3rd for you?  Curious if I need to move anything around with Hollywood studios planned for day 4 and I would like SDD late morning or early afternoon.



It was my 5th day. Check in on June 29th.


----------



## Amy M

LiamsDISMom said:


> It was my 5th day. Check in on June 29th.


Thanks!  I am hoping to book for my 4th day, but it will be the following week (the week after the opening).  I hope I don't have issues booking SDD for late morning/earlyish afternoon.


----------



## lovewdwfun

Just did my FP booking. We arrive June 30th. There was only availability for TSM on July 2nd. We were able to get SDD and Aliens (party of 3/party of 2) in the afternoon on July 4. There was also availability for a party of 5 for that Friday in the morning for all rides when we checked. My son has a DAS so we will plan to get a return time for Aliens when we get to the park on the 2nd and use our FP for TSMM. My son has special needs and won’t like SDD, so we will not be able to use DAS for that. We were planning to have the 4th as a resort day, but SDD has a lot of availability, so we may head to HS just to experience that since we could get a FP.


----------



## DWeav

hiroMYhero said:


> No. They are in the system beginning  June 30th. Standby until June 30th.


I thought the Disney website said TSM fastpass was unavailable until May 7? Bummer. Crossing fingers they open by our early June trip, but I not getting our hopes up.


----------



## Suejacken

I had an issue at first trying to book because it didn't recognize that it was my window. However, my niece was able to get in. We have a group of 12 and we were able to get SDD on 7/5 and Aliens on 7/6. We also got Navi of 6/30 and FOP on 7/1. We are going to rope drop on early morning one day to get toy story mania. I can't believe we got them for a big party. The downside was i have to change almost all my dining plans but that's fine. The rides were more important.


----------



## hiroMYhero

DWeav said:


> I thought the Disney website said TSM fastpass was unavailable until May 7? Bummer. Crossing fingers they open by our early June trip, but I not getting our hopes up.


But in the FP system, it’s still Standby-only through June 29th and live FPs are available beginning June 30th - that’s why the PP couldn’t book for June 28th.


----------



## Aron1012

cbl1 said:


> I think they had to stop Fastpass distribution at TSM in order to move the entrance (changing the queues and as a result also shutting down several of the ride tracks).  It was supposed to only be in April-May period but later reports confirmed that they were not going to restart until 6/30.



What later reports confirmed no FPs until 6/30?


----------



## cbl1

I know it was originally supposed to be fastpasses available again after May 9th - but yes I did see some reports that then said they would remain as no fastpass until the June 30th opening.  Can't find those articles now but I have heard where people have still not been able to get fastpasses for dates late May.  Am I mistaken.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cbl1 said:


> I know it was originally supposed to be fastpasses available again after May 9th - but yes I did see some reports that then said they would remain as no fastpass until the June 30th opening.  Can't find those articles now but I have heard where people have still not been able to get fastpasses for dates late May.  Am I mistaken.



Most of it is just the fact that FPs aren't currently pre-bookable for any time between now and 6/29. 

It is possible we see same day FPs or possibly pre-bookable dates loaded into the system 5/8+ per that note that shows up in MDX, but we don't really know for sure what's going to happen.  So it's a wait and see for sure kind of thing.  I think.


----------



## Aron1012

cbl1 said:


> I know it was originally supposed to be fastpasses available again after May 9th - but yes I did see some reports that then said they would remain as no fastpass until the June 30th opening.  Can't find those articles now but I have heard where people have still not been able to get fastpasses for dates late May.  Am I mistaken.



Yeah I hadn't seen any articles stating that, but thought maybe I had missed something recently.  There has been speculation both ways on here that they won't be available until 6/30 or that they will be available sometime around or after May 8th, but nobody really knows about that.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

Princess_Lisa said:


> It doesn't say if that is the Nightline at 12:37 AM on 5-2 or 12:37 AM on 5-3. I suspect the latter as it says it kicks off at 7 AM, but scheduled both to record just in case.


It actuallys says, Nightline will wrap up the day, so it should be the one on May 3rd.


----------



## DWeav

Let's say after May 7th, or whatever day, fastpasses may suddenly be added for the rest of May and June for TSM (if it happens, I know a long shot, but from what the website says...), do you think they will be suddenly available at 7 AM Eastern time? Guess i'll just keep checking every morning and on here.


----------



## 1971DBday

DWeav said:


> Let's say after May 7th, or whatever day, fastpasses may suddenly be added for the rest of May and June for TSM (if it happens, I know a long shot, but from what the website says...), do you think they will be suddenly available at 7 AM Eastern time? Guess i'll just keep checking every morning and on here.


That’s what I’m watching for!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

DWeav said:


> Let's say after May 7th, or whatever day, fastpasses may suddenly be added for the rest of May and June for TSM (if it happens, I know a long shot, but from what the website says...), do you think they will be suddenly available at 7 AM Eastern time? Guess i'll just keep checking every morning and on here.



I have a feeling it will be a day of, like they did before they officially closed the fp line, however, everything is speculation.


----------



## Aron1012

DWeav said:


> Let's say after May 7th, or whatever day, fastpasses may suddenly be added for the rest of May and June for TSM (if it happens, I know a long shot, but from what the website says...), do you think they will be suddenly available at 7 AM Eastern time? Guess i'll just keep checking every morning and on here.



I think that at some point closer to May 7th (or the date they are confident this project will be complete) they will release FPs for the rest of May and through June 30th.  Similar to when they release more FPs when adding park hours.  My guess is they don't know for sure when it will be done and don't want to allow FPs they will have to take away later.  Easier to open up once a timeline is firm. 

Given the 3-4 day delay in closing it down not unreasonable to think it may be later than May 8th, but that is purely a guess.


----------



## rteetz

Better get those Fastpasses for Slinky Dog! Hourly capacity will not be very good...


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

rteetz said:


> Better get those Fastpasses for Slinky Dog! Hourly capacity will not be very good...



Is there an pre-opening guest/hr estimate you've heard? I'm not expecting it to be very high just looking at the length of track but I'm curious what it will/could be compared to other rides.


----------



## rteetz

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Is there an pre-opening guest/hr estimate you've heard? I'm not expecting it to be very high just looking at the length of track but I'm curious what it will/could be compared to other rides.


It should be around Mine Train capacity.


----------



## emmabelle

can anyone confirm if there are any FP's left for SSD or AS2 for 7/3 to 7/5?  I'm going to need 5.  Ughhhhh


----------



## iujen94

emmabelle said:


> can anyone confirm if there are any FP's left for SSD or AS2 for 7/3 to 7/5?  I'm going to need 5.  Ughhhhh



For 7/3, AS2 available for 11:15am and later. SDD 6:55pm and later. For 7/4, AS2 has lots of availability as early as 8:44am. SDD starting 1;45pm.  That’s all for a party of 5. Sorry - I don’t have a window open to see 7/5.


----------



## emmabelle

thank you, thank you, thank you!!!



now I'm going to be a wreck until Thursday morning at 7am.  haha


----------



## rexmism

emmabelle said:


> thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> now I'm going to be a wreck until Thursday morning at 7am.  haha


I'm guessing slinky for 7/5 will have plenty of afternoon availability tomorrow morning. I don't think you'll have any trouble with it.


----------



## emmabelle

rexmism said:


> I'm guessing slinky for 7/5 will have plenty of afternoon availability tomorrow morning. I don't think you'll have any trouble with it.



I just realized that I will have to wait until Friday morning to book.  Our original reservation started on 7/2 but I changed it to start 7/3.  We're not arriving until 9:30pm on 7/2 so we decided to stay near the airport instead of paying over $700 a night for a deluxe CL room at WL.  We're going to live large this trip.


----------



## Suejacken

emmabelle said:


> I just realized that I will have to wait until Friday morning to book.  Our original reservation started on 7/2 but I changed it to start 7/3.  We're not arriving until 9:30pm on 7/2 so we decided to stay near the airport instead of paying over $700 a night for a deluxe CL room at WL.  We're going to live large this trip.



We were able to get SDD this morning for 7/5 for a party of 12 at 12:30. We were also able to get Alien saucers on 7/6 for 12 people at 11:45. Good luck


----------



## gap2368

Violetspider said:


> Can anyone report on DAS for TSMM during this no FPP/standby only alternate universe? I mean without a FastPass line entrance, how is Disney dealing with DAS guests? Thanks in advance.





hiroMYhero said:


> TSM CMs have told guests that DAS guests will enter through the exit to load onto the ride vehicles. All guests using DAS during this time must be able to transfer onto the regular ride vehicles.



I know a few days late but I just got back and use the DAS you can get a return time but you do not go through the exit they have a what is like a FP line but only for DAS you enter by the bathrooms and the mirge point is when you enter the building  and then it is about 10 minutes to the ride vehicle they are using the new track so you must be able to transfer into the ride vehicle


----------



## hiroMYhero

gap2368 said:


> I know a few days late but I just got back and use the DAS you can get a return time but you do not go through the exit they have a what is like a FP line but only for DAS you enter by the bathrooms and the mirge point is when you enter the building  and then it is about 10 minutes to the ride vehicle they are using the new track so you must be able to transfer into the ride vehicle


Thanks, gap! @rteetz and @GADisneyDad14 will be able to update the DAS info.


----------



## Faceoff445566

Well, the GMA “preview” makes me think construction IS behind schedule. They didn’t show anything!


----------



## rteetz

Faceoff445566 said:


> Well, the GMA “preview” makes me think construction IS behind schedule. They didn’t show anything!


They are still having issues.


----------



## rteetz

First look at Alien Swirling Saucers ride vehicles!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180028A


----------



## rteetz

Toy Story Land merchandise 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disney-world/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0426180030A


----------



## rteetz

First Toy Story Land video

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ndise-and-entertainment-in-toy-story-land.htm


----------



## rteetz

In watching GMA this morning we learned about entertainment and merchandise so far. For entertainment we learned that there will be a processional with the Green Army Men with signs, Pixar balls, and more.


----------



## rteetz

*News*

All in the Details: Imagineers Bring Wheezy To Life at Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Wheezy Animatronic 

https://twitter.com/showcasewishes/status/991668512795123712?s=21


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> *News*
> 
> All in the Details: Imagineers Bring Wheezy To Life at Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World


I am irrationally excited about Wheezy.


----------



## rteetz

JennLTX said:


> I am irrationally excited about Wheezy.


I know!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm excited about all of it!!!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

I'm starting to think previews are slowly getting pushed off the table...if that's so, do you think they would do soft openings prior to the media days?


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I'm starting to think previews are slowly getting pushed off the table...if that's so, do you think they would do soft openings prior to the media days?


It's possible. They will need to test things with people no matter what. Whether they only would use CMs or do soft openings of course is the question.


----------



## Aron1012

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I'm starting to think previews are slowly getting pushed off the table...if that's so, do you think they would do soft openings prior to the media days?



With each passing day I'm starting to think that too.  I'm sure nobody will publicly admit it (like ever) but the lost time in construction has to be a big disappointment for Disney.  Can't imagine how much additional revenue could have been generated in June had it opened Memorial Day weekend as originally scheduled.


----------



## wehrengrizz

JennLTX said:


> I am irrationally excited about Wheezy.



This is a song my husband has sung to every one of our kids when they were babies, and our oldest (DS12) just played it at his last orchestra concert...I was teary eyed. That would be an interesting way to end the ride...I'd better be able to pull it together haha!


----------



## KateP85

Aron1012 said:


> With each passing day I'm starting to think that too.  I'm sure nobody will publicly admit it (like ever) but the lost time in construction has to be a big disappointment for Disney.  Can't imagine how much additional revenue could have been generated in June had it opened Memorial Day weekend as originally scheduled.



Was it ever officially scheduled for Memorial Day weekend, or was that just speculation based on Pandoras opening?

I loved the angle they filmed the interview at, like down below so we couldn't see too much of what was going on behind them. It definitely still has a ways to go, but it also still has two months. Wheezy looks awesome!


----------



## FinnsMom7

So it looks like 22-24 people per slinky car - how many are there? Something i hadn't thought of prior to today.


----------



## rteetz

FinnsMom7 said:


> So it looks like 22-24 people per slinky car - how many are there? Something i hadn't thought of prior to today.


I think its 18 actually.


----------



## wehrengrizz

KateP85 said:


> I loved the angle they filmed the interview at, like down below so we couldn't see too much of what was going on behind them.


hahaha I'm so glad I wasn't the only one noticing that, not even a flattering angle at all, no matter who we're looking at! HA!


----------



## FinnsMom7

wehrengrizz said:


> hahaha I'm so glad I wasn't the only one noticing that, not even a flattering angle at all, no matter who we're looking at! HA!


I also wondered if that was in fact the sky over FL during filming, the perfect Andy's room blue with clouds??? could be but those clouds were like perfect LOL


----------



## FinnsMom7

rteetz said:


> I think its 18 actually.


I tried counting as it came down the one hill but it wasn't as easy as I expected LOL


----------



## rteetz

First page has been updated with new images and info!


----------



## TAK

Aron1012 said:


> With each passing day I'm starting to think that too.  I'm sure nobody will publicly admit it (like ever) but the lost time in construction has to be a big disappointment for Disney.  Can't imagine how much additional revenue could have been generated in June had it opened Memorial Day weekend as originally scheduled.



No idea about whether previews will happen or not, but there was never anything released about Memorial Day that we heard about here. It was “this summer” which some of us hoped meant Memorial Day but wasn’t. Unless something internally?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Aron1012 said:


> With each passing day I'm starting to think that too.  I'm sure nobody will publicly admit it (like ever) but the lost time in construction has to be a big disappointment for Disney.  Can't imagine how much additional revenue could have been generated in June had it opened Memorial Day weekend as originally scheduled.





It was all speculation due to the Pandora opening date.


----------



## Tonyz

So they showed the slinky ride... and pretty much nothing else. 

I was hoping the new videos would prove me wrong about this land. When Tim Allen was talking about the "details" in the land I got excited. And then they proceeded to show virtually none of them.


----------



## Aron1012

TAK said:


> No idea about whether previews will happen or not, but there was never anything released about Memorial Day that we heard about here. It was “this summer” which some of us hoped meant Memorial Day but wasn’t. Unless something internally?



No nothing official but it was widely speculated that was the target after success of Pandora.  Then several reports came out later about the issue with AS2 roof that caused significant delays.  So that seems to fit the timeline of late May before the delays.  Like I said I'm sure nobody official will ever state it was delayed, but not hard to read between the lines.


----------



## dnllmz

All of the videos are really pumping me up!  Everything looks amazing (at least what they are showing us).  I can't wait.  We have fastpasses for 7/4 for SDD.  So excited!!!


----------



## KateP85

Tonyz said:


> So they showed the slinky ride... and pretty much nothing else.
> 
> I was hoping the new videos would prove me wrong about this land. When Tim Allen was talking about the "details" in the land I got excited. And then they proceeded to show virtually none of them.



I still think all of the details will be amazing - but either they're not actually there yet, or they're there but the area around them still looks a mess and they can't show them yet. I still think it will look fantastic when it's done - it's just nowhere near done yet!


----------



## Texans_loyal

The merch looks pretty much the same. The only new items I saw were slinky dog, buzz bubbles, shirts and pins  The rest you can purchase in the park now.


----------



## SueandPooh24

On The View, they showed the stock pictures we've already seen and TSMM.   What?  Disappointed!


----------



## grease1739

Can some confirm if there is availability still for July 5th and 6th for SDD and Alien swirling saucers? (We are a party of 4)

My window opens in 2 days, and wish I could just figure out if I need to reconfigure our park days, or if I'll be able to get FPs for these 2 days!

Thank you!


----------



## rteetz

Toy Story Land magicband for U.K. and Ireland guests

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...gicband-only-available-to-the-uk-and-ireland/


----------



## pitpat

grease1739 said:


> Can some confirm if there is availability still for July 5th and 6th for SDD and Alien swirling saucers? (We are a party of 4)
> 
> My window opens in 2 days, and wish I could just figure out if I need to reconfigure our park days, or if I'll be able to get FPs for these 2 days!
> 
> Thank you!


this morning I got SDD at 8:30am on July 7 and Alien at 4:50pm on July 2, so I think you should be fine if you aren't set on specific times.


----------



## KateP85

rteetz said:


> Toy Story Land magicband for U.K. and Ireland guests
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...gicband-only-available-to-the-uk-and-ireland/



Those are cute! I think some of the shirts look cute but not terribly impressed with the rest of the merch.


----------



## Suejacken

grease1739 said:


> Can some confirm if there is availability still for July 5th and 6th for SDD and Alien swirling saucers? (We are a party of 4)
> 
> My window opens in 2 days, and wish I could just figure out if I need to reconfigure our park days, or if I'll be able to get FPs for these 2 days!
> 
> Thank you!


I just checked and saw some availability. I checked SDD on the 5th and Aliens on the 6th because they are the days I have them. I booked yesterday.


----------



## rexmism

grease1739 said:


> Can some confirm if there is availability still for July 5th and 6th for SDD and Alien swirling saucers? (We are a party of 4)
> 
> My window opens in 2 days, and wish I could just figure out if I need to reconfigure our park days, or if I'll be able to get FPs for these 2 days!
> 
> Thank you!


My guess is in two days, for slinky, 7/6 should have decent afternoon availability at least. 7/5 is sketchier. Probably just evening if anything. It's already down to 2pm. Aliens should be fine either day.


----------



## grease1739

rexmism said:


> My guess is in two days, for slinky, 7/6 should have decent afternoon availability at least. 7/5 is sketchier. Probably just evening if anything. It's already down to 2pm. Aliens should be fine either day.



Thanks everyone! rexmism, are you saying at this point on 7/5 there are only fastpasses for 2pm and later?


----------



## Tonyz

SueandPooh24 said:


> On The View, they showed the stock pictures we've already seen and TSMM.   What?  Disappointed!



This is their big publicity push, and they're basically showing nothing. Compare it to Pandora's ABC videos... James Cameron was bursting at the seams with excitement and the brief few seconds I saw (I tried to avoid all I could) made me just 10 times more excited. After seeing it in person I watched all the ABC clips. I showed The View video to my friends who hate Avatar and don't care about Disney World and it made them want to go to Pandora.

But this? Yes the slinky dog coaster exists, we've seen it 200 times dip slowly down its hill. What else are they showing us? Wheezy looks awesome, absolutely. But a fantastic audio-animatronic does not make a land. What else is there in terms of immersion, theme, detail? Is it that they're so far behind schedule... or is there nothing else really noteworthy to show off?

All that being said... if I can get a good s'mores sandwich for breakfast and a good brisket sandwich for lunch at Woody's Toybox... I'll be a happy guy.


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> This is their big publicity push, and they're basically showing nothing. Compare it to Pandora's ABC videos... James Cameron was bursting at the seams with excitement and the brief few seconds I saw (I tried to avoid all I could) made me just 10 times more excited. After seeing it in person I watched all the ABC clips. I showed The View video to my friends who hate Avatar and don't care about Disney World and it made them want to go to Pandora.
> 
> But this? Yes the slinky dog coaster exists, we've seen it 200 times dip slowly down its hill. What else are they showing us? Wheezy looks awesome, absolutely. But a fantastic audio-animatronic does not make a land. What else is there in terms of immersion, theme, detail? Is it that they're so far behind schedule... or is there nothing else really noteworthy to show off?


You have to remember Pandora was finished by this time last year. TSL is not...

Nobody has even been on Slinky yet.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> You have to remember Pandora was finished by this time last year. TSL is not...
> 
> Nobody has even been on Slinky yet.



Is it normal for Disney to be doing such an advertising blitz less than two months out with so much unfinished?


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Is it normal for Disney to be doing such an advertising blitz less than two months out with so much unfinished?


Its not normal to open major lands every year so I can't really say. Disney has always done major marketing movements so they are going to push as hard as they can. The land is behind frankly so maybe they were expecting more to be done.


----------



## SueandPooh24

Tonyz said:


> This is their big publicity push, and they're basically showing nothing. Compare it to Pandora's ABC videos... James Cameron was bursting at the seams with excitement and the brief few seconds I saw (I tried to avoid all I could) made me just 10 times more excited. After seeing it in person I watched all the ABC clips. I showed The View video to my friends who hate Avatar and don't care about Disney World and it made them want to go to Pandora.
> 
> But this? Yes the slinky dog coaster exists, we've seen it 200 times dip slowly down its hill. What else are they showing us? Wheezy looks awesome, absolutely. But a fantastic audio-animatronic does not make a land. What else is there in terms of immersion, theme, detail? Is it that they're so far behind schedule... or is there nothing else really noteworthy to show off?
> 
> All that being said... if I can get a good s'mores sandwich for breakfast and a good brisket sandwich for lunch at Woody's Toybox... I'll be a happy guy.


I remember some of the Pandora publicity.  Disney wasn't on my radar, and I was so intrigued.  If I wasn't planning Disney now, I would have thought they were pushing more of R&RC because there was more footage of that ride then of TSL.    I was SO excited for SDD, now, now so much.  I may use my FP for TSMM.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

rteetz said:


> Toy Story Land magicband for U.K. and Ireland guests
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...gicband-only-available-to-the-uk-and-ireland/



UK/Ireland Only  Of course, they'll probably be on eBay at inflated prices by tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Princess_Lisa

rteetz said:


>



I would love to see how she would have reacted on something like Universal's (recently closed) Dragon Challenge.


----------



## rexmism

grease1739 said:


> Thanks everyone! rexmism, are you saying at this point on 7/5 there are only fastpasses for 2pm and later?


Yes that's what I'm saying.


----------



## PrincessV

TBH, I've lowered my expectations for TSL significantly. I strongly suspect SDD will be a one-and-done for us, we'd only bother with ASwS if there was little or no wait, TSM is fine, but not a must-do for my family, and it's hard to imagine the themeing is sooooo amazing, we'll want to just hang around there for hours. Instead of dedicating a day of our trip to DHS, I'm dedicating a few hours and dinner. I don't mean to sound negative; I'm looking forward to seeing TSL! I just don't think it's going to be a game-changer in any way. Pandora taught me that - we love FOP and it's fun to walk through Pandora once in a while, but that's it; I don't feel a burning need to spend time there on the regular.


----------



## bgraham34

I was hoping that the Saucers were going to be interactive or something. I was hoping more like Space Ranger Spin. That is a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## rteetz

bgraham34 said:


> I was hoping that the Saucers were going to be interactive or something. I was hoping more like Space Ranger Spin. That is a bit of a disappointment.


Not sure how they would have made it interactive.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> Its not normal to open major lands every year so I can't really say. Disney has always done major marketing movements so they are going to push as hard as they can. The land is behind frankly so maybe they were expecting more to be done.



@rteetz I get the sense you are concerned about this being open in time, nonetheless any previews.  Do you think there is any chance they could delay opening beyond June 30th?


----------



## bgraham34

rteetz said:


> Not sure how they would have made it interactive.



Have targets to shoot that prevents the claw from getting you.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> @rteetz I get the sense you are concerned about this being open in time, nonetheless any previews.  Do you think there is any chance they could delay opening beyond June 30th?


No I think they will make the opening. The previews are what is seemingly less likely.


----------



## yulilin3

I have been following along the plans/concept art/construction of TSL loosely. I have never expected more than what I saw today, 2 new rides, the snack box dinning option and that's about it. That being said I think what would've elevated this land to another level is to bring a children play area, like honey I shrunk the kids and the boneyard at AK. Even if they have a Dumbo style indoor play area it would be great, kids love those things and this entire land is focused on the younger kids since they are putting so much effort in Galaxy's Edge.
I'm sure I'll enjoy it, something new is always a welcome thing and even though it might not be thrill rides is a good option


----------



## rteetz

bgraham34 said:


> Have targets to shoot that prevents the claw from getting you.


So TSMM 2.0? They already have two toy story shooting attractions in WDW. Not exactly a need for another. This is also a whip ride that you don’t control so not exactly easy to shoot anything.


----------



## disneytraveler

Looks fun to try out.Will be there in November !


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> No I think they will make the opening. The previews are what is seemingly less likely.



Ok as disappointing as that is for us I think you are probably on target.  If they do have previews I would guess they are very abbreviated and maybe CMs only.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Aron1012 said:


> Ok as disappointing as that is for us I think you are probably on target.  If they do have previews I would guess they are very abbreviated and maybe CMs only.


It could be like the CM previews for FEA. They ran the day before FEA opened to guests and only CMs in their costumes were allowed to ride. They rode through an attraction where animatronics were unclothed and in some instances, had no faces. The timing of the audio still wasn't synced up with the boats...that’s why they were grabbing CMs to ride through.

TSL seems much farther along than FEA and Disney can make opening day even if things seem dire.


----------



## dnllmz

yulilin3 said:


> That being said I think what would've elevated this land to another level is to bring a children play area, like honey I shrunk the kids and the boneyard at AK.



That would be a perfect addition.  My dd5 loves the boneyard.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

yulilin3 said:


> I have been following along the plans/concept art/construction of TSL loosely. I have never expected more than what I saw today, 2 new rides, the snack box dinning option and that's about it. That being said I think what would've elevated this land to another level is to bring a children play area, like honey I shrunk the kids and the boneyard at AK. Even if they have a Dumbo style indoor play area it would be great, kids love those things and this entire land is focused on the younger kids since they are putting so much effort in Galaxy's Edge.
> I'm sure I'll enjoy it, something new is always a welcome thing and even though it might not be thrill rides is a good option



A play area would've been an awesome idea!  And so easy to incorporate into this concept!  It would definitely fill the void left by the HISTK playground.  

I wonder if this is further along than it looks because of the perception-based landscaping?  It looks like a grown-up lot, but I think it's intentional.


----------



## Cloe Colton

I am disappointed by Alien Spinning Saucers too, they just look cheesy for lack of a better word. I was worried I would feel like I was missing out if I choose SDD over that when I'm there but I'm good. 

I'm sure its geared towards being another ride kiddos can go on as is SDD but it still lacks something. Maybe the mock ups just made it look pretty and magical lol


----------



## Aron1012

hiroMYhero said:


> It could be like the CM previews for FEA. They ran the day before FEA opened to guests and only CMs in their costumes were allowed to ride. They rode through an attraction where animatronics were unclothed and in some instances, had no faces. The timing of the audio still wasn't synced up with the boats...that’s why they were grabbing CMs to ride through.
> 
> TSL seems much farther along than FEA and Disney can make opening day even if things seem dire.



Well that still doesn't help me leaving 6/21.  But if the choice is an incomplete preview like that vs just waiting until next trip I can wait.  Living 15 hrs away hard to make a preview thought things were going to line up for this one.


----------



## rteetz

The making of Wheezy!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...he-wheezy-animatronic-for-slinky-dog-dash.htm


----------



## joelkfla

The alien saucers may not look very impressive, but if it's the same as the similar ride in Cars Land at DLR, it's just a  lot of fun to ride.


----------



## kalliyan1

My 60 day mark is coming up tomorrow.  For how many days out will I be able to book FP+ for?  We check in July 2 and are staying 10 nights.  Will I be able to book all 10 days worth of FP+?


----------



## mesaboy2

kalliyan1 said:


> My 60 day mark is coming up tomorrow.  For how many days out will I be able to book FP+ for?  We check in July 2 and are staying 10 nights.  Will I be able to book all 10 days worth of FP+?



If you have 10-day tickets, yes.  You may find the Booking Windows post in the FP FAQ helpful.


----------



## rteetz

Cast on 'The Chew' Tastes Woody's Lunch Box Menu Items


----------



## kalliyan1

mesaboy2 said:


> If you have 10-day tickets, yes.  You may find the Booking Windows post in the FP FAQ helpful.


I looked at that. We have AP so I will see
Thank you!


----------



## dina444444

kalliyan1 said:


> I looked at that. We have AP so I will see
> Thank you!


With your AP you’ll be able to book for all 10 days.


----------



## mesaboy2

kalliyan1 said:


> I looked at that. We have AP so *I will see*
> Thank you!





dina444444 said:


> With your AP you’ll be able to book for all 10 days.



Yeah, you’ll be fine.  From that same post:


mesaboy2 said:


> - *Annual Pass (AP) holders have similar benefits as onsite guests when staying at an onsite resort.* The primary difference is that AP holders can book up to 7 days of FPs at all times, and more if the length of the onsite stay is greater.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Toy Story Land magicband for U.K. and Ireland guests
> 
> http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/...gicband-only-available-to-the-uk-and-ireland/



I will have to try and find one of these that are linkable resale!


----------



## dachsie

Tonyz said:


> Is it normal for Disney to be doing such an advertising blitz less than two months out with so much unfinished?


Rivers of light anyone?


----------



## JennLTX

Okay, I'm going to say it.  I'm really irritated because the scale of the new land is SOOOO much smaller than Pandora. Yet, as evidenced by today's ABC "reveal" (which revealed nothing), it's NOWHERE near what it should have been by now (right?).  I'm certain TSMM is off the FP table for our trip, which is nearly two weeks long at the beginning of June, and I'm also assuming there won't be AP / DVC previews while we're there.

It's not a trip-destroying issue as I NEVER counted on nor expected it.  The good news (for me!) is it's forcing DS on RnR, which I just rode for the first time in February, and am now convinced DS will love after the first ride (he's just going to hate me during the initial acceleration  ).  But I would REALLY like to know what the hold-up was.  These are SIMPLE rides.  Landscaping doesn't appear to be an issue.

Insiders, what happened????


----------



## rteetz

dachsie said:


> Rivers of light anyone?


Rivers of Light wasn’t on GMA, The View, The Chew, and Nightline.


----------



## emmabelle

I was able to get this morning 


SDD for July 4th at 7:10pm for 5,
FOP for July 5th at 7:10pm for 5 
AS2 on July 6th for 8:40am for 3. 

Pretty happy with all that.


----------



## TAK

I’m clearly in the tiny tiny minority here, but I’m just not seeing this calamitous “they’re so behind” on TSL from the aerials and pictures we’ve gotten over the last couple of days. It looks close to done to me, with a lot of cosmetic stuff left to do, but that’s the easy part.

I’m sure I’ll be told why I’m wrong  but everyone is entitled to their opinion, but it’s only May 3, and I think things look right on schedule for June 30 opening. As for previews, as a Passholders I of course would love one, but they’ve never been a given.

As for the land in general, I’m a huge Toy Story fan so for me just having the land, the theming, the character greets, and two new rides makes me happy. I’m also not a thrill ride fan so I wasn’t looking for anything big in that sense. (I’m not even sure I’m up for SDD, slow as it looks!) I think some who are more adventurous than me were expecting more so maybe there’s some disappointment there, and I get that.


----------



## grease1739

TAK said:


> I’m clearly in the tiny tiny minority here, but I’m just not seeing this calamitous “they’re so behind” on TSL from the aerials and pictures we’ve gotten over the last couple of days. It looks close to done to me, with a lot of cosmetic stuff left to do, but that’s the easy part.
> 
> I’m sure I’ll be told why I’m wrong  but everyone is entitled to their opinion, but it’s only May 3, and I think things look right on schedule for June 30 opening. As for previews, as a Passholders I of course would love one, but they’ve never been a given.
> 
> As for the land in general, I’m a huge Toy Story fan so for me just having the land, the theming, the character greets, and two new rides makes me happy. I’m also not a thrill ride fan so I wasn’t looking for anything big in that sense. (I’m not even sure I’m up for SDD, slow as it looks!) I think some who are more adventurous than me were expecting more so maybe there’s some disappointment there, and I get that.



We are on the Disboards, so cynicism is almost a requirement to get your account approved.   I'm with you though TAK. Disney never appeared to announce Toy Story Land as a "game changer" or even anywhere on par with Pandora.  I think the tendency for AP holders is to become a bit jaded and even expect certain things such as previews, which are never an assumption I make.  Do I think either of the new rides is going to be a Top Tier attraction? No. But neither is 7DMT or the Frozen attraction. People still get excited for them because they are new....which is something HS needs. I'm really excited to experience this through the eyes of my kids!


----------



## bcactus

TAK said:


> I’m clearly in the tiny tiny minority here, but I’m just not seeing this calamitous “they’re so behind” on TSL from the aerials and pictures we’ve gotten over the last couple of days. It looks close to done to me, with a lot of cosmetic stuff left to do, but that’s the easy part.
> 
> I’m sure I’ll be told why I’m wrong  but everyone is entitled to their opinion, but it’s only May 3, and I think things look right on schedule for June 30 opening. As for previews, as a Passholders I of course would love one, but they’ve never been a given.
> 
> As for the land in general, I’m a huge Toy Story fan so for me just having the land, the theming, the character greets, and two new rides makes me happy. I’m also not a thrill ride fan so I wasn’t looking for anything big in that sense. (I’m not even sure I’m up for SDD, slow as it looks!) I think some who are more adventurous than me were expecting more so maybe there’s some disappointment there, and I get that.




I agree on the thinking that they aren't as far behind as people are saying.


----------



## rteetz

TAK said:


> I’m sure I’ll be told why I’m wrong  but everyone is entitled to their opinion, but it’s only May 3, and I think things look right on schedule for June 30 opening. As for previews, as a Passholders I of course would love one, but they’ve never been a given.


I am not basing things off of opinions. I have friends who know things regarding progress of this land and other projects at WDW.


----------



## grease1739

Sorry to do this again, but can anyone check to see what the FP availability looks like for SDD for July 5th and 6th? My window opens tomorrow and I need to see if July 5th needs to be a park other than HS for us if inventory is low.

Thanks!(I'm an OCD planner)


----------



## emmabelle

grease1739 said:


> Sorry to do this again, but can anyone check to see what the FP availability looks like for SDD for July 5th and 6th? My window opens tomorrow and I need to see if July 5th needs to be a park other than HS for us if inventory is low.
> 
> Thanks!(I'm an OCD planner)



for how many?

On July 5th for 5, the earliest is 6:55pm
On July 6th for 3, the earliest is 4:15pm


----------



## grease1739

emmabelle said:


> for how many?
> 
> On July 5th for 5, the earliest is 6:55pm
> On July 6th for 3, the earliest is 4:15pm


4 people each day. Thank you!


----------



## emmabelle

grease1739 said:


> 4 people each day. Thank you!




I could only check for 3 on July 6th because two people in our party only have 3 day tickets. 


I was a nervous wreck when I was trying to book them and my cat kept jumping up on the desk for me to pat her.  I was like really???  haha


----------



## Princess_Lisa

hiroMYhero said:


> It could be like the CM previews for FEA. They ran the day before FEA opened to guests and only CMs in their costumes were allowed to ride. They rode through an attraction where animatronics were unclothed and in some instances, had no faces. The timing of the audio still wasn't synced up with the boats...that’s why they were grabbing CMs to ride through.
> 
> TSL seems much farther along than FEA and Disney can make opening day even if things seem dire.



That sounds like an interesting experience.



TAK said:


> I’m clearly in the tiny tiny minority here, but I’m just not seeing this calamitous “they’re so behind” on TSL from the aerials and pictures we’ve gotten over the last couple of days. It looks close to done to me, with a lot of cosmetic stuff left to do, but that’s the easy part.
> 
> I’m sure I’ll be told why I’m wrong  but everyone is entitled to their opinion, but it’s only May 3, and I think things look right on schedule for June 30 opening. As for previews, as a Passholders I of course would love one, but they’ve never been a given.
> 
> As for the land in general, I’m a huge Toy Story fan so for me just having the land, the theming, the character greets, and two new rides makes me happy. I’m also not a thrill ride fan so I wasn’t looking for anything big in that sense. (I’m not even sure I’m up for SDD, slow as it looks!) I think some who are more adventurous than me were expecting more so maybe there’s some disappointment there, and I get that.



I'm with you. To me, the land looked pretty far along a while ago. SDD has been basically complete for several months. All the buildings except one* (right next to the TSMM entrance) have been largely complete (just missing some finishing touches and facade/themeing on the outside). AS2 looks really close to finished now. The blue stuff on the roof at its previous rate of creep should cover the entire roof in a few weeks. The ride vehicles have been delivered if I remember correctly and they seem to be getting new themeing elements (Woodie, Jessie, Weezy) every few days. If you look at the concept art, it isn't a big grass area. Most of that area that looks horribly unfinished is going to be concrete walkways. I think people were expecting it to be all grass and trees. The landscaping still to be completed is likely nothing more than laying some some sod and transplanting some trees. Throw the themeing elements on the buildings and you have land.

*It looks like that building is an outdoor Carnival games station, so maybe its not as far behind as it looks since it isn't anything more than a shell with some facade anyways.


----------



## Aron1012

grease1739 said:


> We are on the Disboards, so cynicism is almost a requirement to get your account approved.   I'm with you though TAK. Disney never appeared to announce Toy Story Land as a "game changer" or even anywhere on par with Pandora.  I think the tendency for AP holders is to become a bit jaded and even expect certain things such as previews, which are never an assumption I make.  Do I think either of the new rides is going to be a Top Tier attraction? No. But neither is 7DMT or the Frozen attraction. People still get excited for them because they are new....which is something HS needs. I'm really excited to experience this through the eyes of my kids!



No previews are never a given, but as several insiders have stated multiple times Disney prefers to have previews in order to test the rides and facilities before they open at max capacity.  That makes perfect sense.  If they don't have previews it will be because it isn't finished in time, not because they didn't want to test it out.

As rteetz and others have posted the information indicating they are behind schedule and the related issues with AS2 roof didn't come from just looking at aerial pictures.....


----------



## TAK

rteetz said:


> I am not basing things off of opinions. I have friends who know things regarding progress of this land and other projects at WDW.



Okay. But it's fair to say you're one of the few with said insider info, and not really who I was thinking of when I posted. I see a lot of people saying, "Based on what I saw on GMA" or "From that aerial photo" (which is from March), and from those things, I'm not getting the same impression they are.
I still think they'll be fine for June 30, and since that's all we've been promised, that's all I'm worried about. Whatever late night sweats and internal hand-wringing and stress Disney has to go through to get it there isn't something I worry about.


----------



## dachsie

rteetz said:


> Rivers of Light wasn’t on GMA, The View, The Chew, and Nightline.


True, but it was hyped up to open Earth day 2016 and didnt


----------



## rteetz

TAK said:


> Okay. But it's fair to say you're one of the few with said insider info, and not really who I was thinking of when I posted. I see a lot of people saying, "Based on what I saw on GMA" or "From that aerial photo" (which is from March), and from those things, I'm not getting the same impression they are.
> I still think they'll be fine for June 30, and since that's all we've been promised, that's all I'm worried about. Whatever late night sweats and internal hand-wringing and stress Disney has to go through to get it there isn't something I worry about.


I can agree with that. I also say they will be ready for June 30th. It’s the previews that I would be worried about.


----------



## TAK

rteetz said:


> I can agree with that. I also say they will be ready for June 30th. It’s the previews that I would be worried about.



And I can agree on that.  But I never counted on them, to save myself possible disappointment, so I’m good. We have a trip planned in July.


----------



## JennLTX

rteetz said:


> I can agree with that. I also say they will be ready for June 30th. It’s the previews that I would be worried about.


And I didn't mean to imply I didn't think they'd be ready for the June 30 opening; I was just grousing about the previews.  We're not going to be back to Disney for MUCH longer than I'd like, and I'm grumpy about having to wait until then to experience Toy Story Land.

It's just really annoying when Disney refuses to honor my schedule.


----------



## kcm105

I know this is pure speculation, but would love to get some opinions on the necessity of a FP for AS2.

Last year we went just a week or so after Pandora opened, and we planned 2 days at AK so we could get FPs for both FoP and Na'vi River.  As it turned out, we could have handled the walk-on line for Na'vi River, and I wished I had used that day of FPs for another park.

This year, we'll be there about a month after TSL opens.  I'm getting a similar vibe about AS2 as I had about Na'vi.  I'll gladly stand in line for say, up to an hour, to avoid having to burn a whole day of FPs at HS.  What do you guys think?  Does it seem likely?  I don't want to risk missing the ride altogether or having to stand in line for 3 hours, but I'd also really prefer to use that day of FPs at Epcot so I can do Soarin or FEA (we're already doing one day and FPing Test Track).

I know there are no guarantees here, but I'm just wondering if anyone else is getting a similar feeling comparing the two?


----------



## grease1739

kcm105 said:


> I know this is pure speculation, but would love to get some opinions on the necessity of a FP for AS2.
> 
> Last year we went just a week or so after Pandora opened, and we planned 2 days at AK so we could get FPs for both FoP and RoL.  As it turned out, we could have handled the walk-on line for RoL, and I wished I had used that day of FPs for another park.
> 
> This year, we'll be there about a month after TSL opens.  I'm getting a similar vibe about AS2 as I had about RoL.  I'll gladly stand in line for say, up to an hour, to avoid having to burn a whole day of FPs at HS.  What do you guys think?  Does it seem likely?  I don't want to risk missing the ride altogether or having to stand in line for 3 hours, but I'd also really prefer to use that day of FPs at Epcot so I can do Soarin or FEA (we're already doing one day and FPing Test Track).
> 
> I know there are no guarantees here, but I'm just wondering if anyone else is getting a similar feeling comparing two?



I was just thinking the same thing after seeing FP availability so far for ***.  It seems like a good candidate for rope drop, as I imagine several people will go to SDD and TSM first.  I have back to back days planned for HS right now(it is my favorite park...when it had more to do) but 2 days of HS seems like a bit much, but fortunately we are staying at Beach Club, so we could walk to Epcot if necessary.  Anyone else thinking the same thing?  

I'm also not sure what to expect for a 7 AM rope drop the week Toy Story Land opens....I've never done 7 AM rope drop before.


----------



## kcm105

grease1739 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing after seeing FP availability so far for ***.  It seems like a good candidate for rope drop, as I imagine several people will go to SDD and TSM first.  I have back to back days planned for HS right now(it is my favorite park...when it had more to do) but 2 days of HS seems like a bit much, but fortunately we are staying at Beach Club, so we could walk to Epcot if necessary.  Anyone else thinking the same thing?
> 
> I'm also not sure what to expect for a 7 AM rope drop the week Toy Story Land opens....I've never done 7 AM rope drop before.


I'm with you on the rope drop.  We have to rope drop for JTA though!!!!  So although we'll head straight over to TSL after registering, we'll be too late to save a ton of time I would guess.  I had actually been hoping to hop on TSM at that point, thinking more people would be heading to SDD and AS2.


----------



## rteetz

kcm105 said:


> I know this is pure speculation, but would love to get some opinions on the necessity of a FP for AS2.
> 
> Last year we went just a week or so after Pandora opened, and we planned 2 days at AK so we could get FPs for both FoP and RoL.  As it turned out, we could have handled the walk-on line for RoL, and I wished I had used that day of FPs for another park.
> 
> This year, we'll be there about a month after TSL opens.  I'm getting a similar vibe about AS2 as I had about RoL.  I'll gladly stand in line for say, up to an hour, to avoid having to burn a whole day of FPs at HS.  What do you guys think?  Does it seem likely?  I don't want to risk missing the ride altogether or having to stand in line for 3 hours, but I'd also really prefer to use that day of FPs at Epcot so I can do Soarin or FEA (we're already doing one day and FPing Test Track).
> 
> I know there are no guarantees here, but I'm just wondering if anyone else is getting a similar feeling comparing two?


I think AS2 will have a lower wait than SDD however I’m not sure it will have died down much at all a month after opening. We really have no way of knowing just how long lines will be until it opens. We can compare to Carsland but even then this is the new thing for WDW which could result in major wait times.


----------



## BigB0882

I am thinking that rather than previews, we are more likely to see surprise soft openings close to June 30th.  I will there the week before so maybe it is wishful thinking on my part but I have a hard time imagining them opening full force without any kind of run-throughs.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

kcm105 said:


> I know this is pure speculation, but would love to get some opinions on the necessity of a FP for AS2.
> 
> Last year we went just a week or so after Pandora opened, and we planned 2 days at AK so we could get FPs for both FoP and RoL.  As it turned out, we could have handled the walk-on line for RoL, and I wished I had used that day of FPs for another park.
> 
> This year, we'll be there about a month after TSL opens.  I'm getting a similar vibe about AS2 as I had about RoL.  I'll gladly stand in line for say, up to an hour, to avoid having to burn a whole day of FPs at HS.  What do you guys think?  Does it seem likely?  I don't want to risk missing the ride altogether or having to stand in line for 3 hours, but I'd also really prefer to use that day of FPs at Epcot so I can do Soarin or FEA (we're already doing one day and FPing Test Track).
> 
> I know there are no guarantees here, but I'm just wondering if anyone else is getting a similar feeling comparing the two?



It may not be an E-Ticket ride, but neither is Navi River and somehow it still draws large crowds.


----------



## kcm105

Princess_Lisa said:


> It may not be an E-Ticket ride, but neither is Navi River and somehow it still draws large crowds.


OMG, reading this I realized that somehow I typed RoL but I totally meant Na'vi River!!!!  I am editing now.  :facepalm:


----------



## wehrengrizz

kcm105 said:


> OMG, reading this I realized that somehow I typed RoL but I totally meant Na'vi River!!!!  I am editing now.  :facepalm:



haha is it weird that I actually assumed you MEANT Na'vi River? That's how I read it! (and that was before you edited, based on the time stamp ha!)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## ToyStoryGirl

Does anyone know if any of the restaurants in TSL will need ADR's and if so, when the ADR's will open? I am within my 180 days.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

ToyStoryGirl said:


> Does anyone know if any of the restaurants in TSL will need ADR's and if so, when the ADR's will open? I am within my 180 days.


There is only one restaurant in TSL, Woody's Lunch Box.  It is QS, no ADRs.


----------



## KateP85

BigB0882 said:


> I am thinking that rather than previews, we are more likely to see surprise soft openings close to June 30th.  I will there the week before so maybe it is wishful thinking on my part but I have a hard time imagining them opening full force without any kind of run-throughs.



Actually I agree with you at this point. I think they might schedule a handful of CM previews right before, because with CMs the place can look a bit more of a mess and it doesn't matter. Then I would guess in the few days leading up there might be soft openings for an hour or two just to test out last minute kinks.


----------



## TAK

Someone remind me, can you make fast passes during Extra Magic Hours? I didn't think so but for some reason now I'm questioning myself.


----------



## JETSDAD

TAK said:


> Someone remind me, can you make fast passes during Extra Magic Hours? I didn't think so but for some reason now I'm questioning myself.


No you can not.


----------



## grease1739

Anyone able to do a FP check for SDD for July 5th and 6th? 4 people. Touring plans doesn't show the availability 5th for some reason?(Just checking again) 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Firebird060

If I remember correctly  they did announce a Media preview before the opening so that means they will have to have cast members training on the rides at least a couple of days before the Media preview. Now with Pandora they had Cast Member previews a month before Open and DVC AP previews two  weeks before open and then a whole week for media before.  If there is to be a general cast member preview following the Pandora schedule, we should hear something pretty soon.  If there isnt a cast member preview by the last week of May then I would suspect any AP DVC previews to be really limited if offered at all.    In saying all that I am in the camp that Disney isnt behind as some people are thinking,  nothing discussed including the roof, couldn't be buckled up in a quick time frame. I would love to see the Punch list for the lead contractor on the job though.  That would really give you a great time estimate .


----------



## leiaorgana

grease1739 said:


> Anyone able to do a FP check for SDD for July 5th and 6th? 4 people. Touring plans doesn't show the availability 5th for some reason?(Just checking again)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



From Touring Plans for 5th July:

5:45pm‑6:45pm · 6:05pm‑7:05pm · 6:30pm‑7:30pm · 7:15pm‑8:15pm · 7:50pm‑8:50pm · 8:25pm‑9:25pm · 8:45pm‑9:45pm · 9:15pm‑10:15pm · 9:30pm‑10:30pm

but they only check availability for one person at those times. 6th July still isn't showing up.

I'm not holding my breath for us getting any Toy Story passes on the 5th July if this is the availability at 60 days.  That was supposed to be one of our chill days too   As long as I get TSMM for that day, I'll be okay.


----------



## Music City Mama

BigB0882 said:


> I am thinking that rather than previews, we are more likely to see surprise soft openings close to June 30th.  I will there the week before so maybe it is wishful thinking on my part but I have a hard time imagining them opening full force without any kind of run-throughs.



This is what I'm hoping, too. We're there 6/23 - 6/30 and I'm hoping for a surprise soft opening one day (we'll be at HS quite a bit since we're staying at the BW) and we'll be also be there 6/29, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## TAK

JETSDAD said:


> No you can not.



Thank you! That clarifies our July plans.


----------



## grease1739

leiaorgana said:


> From Touring Plans for 5th July:
> 
> 5:45pm‑6:45pm · 6:05pm‑7:05pm · 6:30pm‑7:30pm · 7:15pm‑8:15pm · 7:50pm‑8:50pm · 8:25pm‑9:25pm · 8:45pm‑9:45pm · 9:15pm‑10:15pm · 9:30pm‑10:30pm
> 
> but they only check availability for one person at those times. 6th July still isn't showing up.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath for us getting any Toy Story passes on the 5th July if this is the availability at 60 days.  That was supposed to be one of our chill days too   As long as I get TSMM for that day, I'll be okay.



Yeah I'm not holding out hope either, but my window opens tomorrow.....so I'm hoping to see what availability looks like on the website now.  (Good luck to you!)


----------



## leiaorgana

grease1739 said:


> Yeah I'm not holding out hope either, but my window opens tomorrow.....so I'm hoping to see what availability looks like on the website now.  (Good luck to you!)



Thanks. We're staying offsite, as per, so we've still got a while to go before we can make ours. Hope you manage to get yours though.


----------



## Aron1012

Firebird060 said:


> If I remember correctly  they did announce a Media preview before the opening so that means they will have to have cast members training on the rides at least a couple of days before the Media preview. Now with Pandora they had Cast Member previews a month before Open and DVC AP previews two  weeks before open and then a whole week for media before.  If there is to be a general cast member preview following the Pandora schedule, we should hear something pretty soon.  If there isnt a cast member preview by the last week of May then I would suspect any AP DVC previews to be really limited if offered at all.    In saying all that I am in the camp that Disney isnt behind as some people are thinking,  nothing discussed including the roof, couldn't be buckled up in a quick time frame. I would love to see the Punch list for the lead contractor on the job though.  That would really give you a great time estimate .




You're right it would be very interesting to see the real schedule.  I said months ago Disney has plenty of resources to finish this whenever they want to.  But at what cost?  They could easily have it completed in the next 30 days and ready for full previews.  Are they willing to dedicate the kind of resources it would take to do that?  Does that make them money?  Or do they just keep going as is and be ready shortly before media days.  I mean FEA worked just fine the first month after very limited testing.


----------



## wgeo

Question about EMH that's slightly off topic - but does anyone know in July when they're doing all the morning EMH - will the rest of the park be open?  Like can my kids use that time to hit up RNR?


----------



## rteetz

wgeo said:


> Question about EMH that's slightly off topic - but does anyone know in July when they're doing all the morning EMH - will the rest of the park be open?  Like can my kids use that time to hit up RNR?


Yes the entire park will be open.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rteetz said:


> Yes the entire park will be open.



Not questioning you, just asking, do we know that for sure?  I haven’t followed the details/announcements closely.


----------



## rteetz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No questioning you, just asking, do we know that for sure?  I haven’t followed the details/announcements closely enough.


I haven’t seen anything that says it’s only Toy Story like we did with Pandora.


----------



## Firebird060

For the number of limited attractions at dhs compared to other parks, I wouldn’t be surprised if EMH is going to be full park, it’s not like they need that many more cast members to run the full park lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

I certainly hope the entire park is open.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rteetz said:


> I haven’t seen anything that says it’s only Toy Story like we did with Pandora.



Ok cool, thanks.


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not questioning you, just asking, do we know that for sure?  I haven’t followed the details/announcements closely.


If you look at operating hours for each attractionattr the entire month you can see all attractions open for both morning and evening emh


----------



## GADisneyDad14

yulilin3 said:


> If you look at operating hours for each attractionattr the entire month you can see all attractions open for both morning and evening emh



Well, I guess that would just be all too obvious a place for me to check.


----------



## Tonyz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not questioning you, just asking, do we know that for sure?  I haven’t followed the details/announcements closely.



Are you suggesting that rteetz would get something wrong? How dare you!


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Are you suggesting that rteetz would get something wrong? How dare you!


It does happen every once in a while


----------



## cbl1

Booked my fastpasses for DHS today at 60+2 (July 5th)

At 7am they had fastpasses for Saucer Swirl in the morning and Slinky Dog at 8pm.

I decided to go with normal TSMM (really early ones still available 8:20am) since fastpass for Saucer Swirl seemed like a waste to me and we aren't planning on being at the park that late.

So going to try 7am Rope Drop for Slinky Dog (and maybe Saucer Swirl won't be real busy if we can get Slinky Dog in quick).


----------



## mom2elle

So what does everyone think will happen tomorrow re: TSMM fastpasses?  I am thinking nothing / no change. Since they started a few days late, it may take a few extra days to wrap up. Then I really have no idea what happens. Same day fastpasses? No fastpasses? More tracks re-opened?  Hmmm....


----------



## 12jdc

Hoping for the best, website still says no fpp through May 7th, so we will see tomorrow


----------



## Rivergirl2005

mom2elle said:


> So what does everyone think will happen tomorrow re: TSMM fastpasses?  I am thinking nothing / no change. Since they started a few days late, it may take a few extra days to wrap up. Then I really have no idea what happens. Same day fastpasses? No fastpasses? More tracks re-opened?  Hmmm....



I wonder if it will open tomorrow only because it was late closing...but we will see


----------



## lntx

I'm just hoping for an AP or a DVC invitation for a preview!  Stalking my email and this thread like a hawk!  I was fortunate enough to attend a DVC Pandora preview and it was one of the coolest Disney experiences I have had!  We will actually be there June 11-18, so would already be there if the dates worked out!!


----------



## bcactus

lntx said:


> I'm just hoping for an AP or a DVC invitation for a preview!  Stalking my email and this thread like a hawk!  I was fortunate enough to attend a DVC Pandora preview and it was one of the coolest Disney experiences I have had!  We will actually be there June 11-18, so would already be there if the dates worked out!!



If you are going to be there during that time you may luck into a unannounced soft opening for it.  I am still holding out hope for an AP preview but others on here that are experts unlike myself are not as optimistic about it at this point since there appears to be a good bit left to complete prior to opening.


----------



## lntx

bcactus said:


> If you are going to be there during that time you may luck into a unannounced soft opening for it.  I am still holding out hope for an AP preview but others on here that are experts unlike myself are not as optimistic about it at this point since there appears to be a good bit left to complete prior to opening.



That would be great, however we are only planning on being in HS for 1/2 day of our 8 days there, so the chance of us happening onto that are probably pretty slim.  It will be interesting to see how it all plays out!


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

lntx said:


> I'm just hoping for an AP or a DVC invitation for a preview!  Stalking my email and this thread like a hawk!  I was fortunate enough to attend a DVC Pandora preview and it was one of the coolest Disney experiences I have had!  We will actually be there June 11-18, so would already be there if the dates worked out!!


We are hoping for that too. Like you, we went to the Pandora Preview and it was amazing. My son is obsessed with Toy Story, so we were really hoping there would be a preview, but slowly losing hope. We have a cash reservation for June 24-26, but if there is no preview, we will cancel and just go in December.


----------



## garanorymom

cbl1 said:


> Booked my fastpasses for DHS today at 60+2 (July 5th)
> 
> At 7am they had fastpasses for Saucer Swirl in the morning and Slinky Dog at 8pm.
> 
> I decided to go with normal TSMM (really early ones still available 8:20am) since fastpass for Saucer Swirl seemed like a waste to me and we aren't planning on being at the park that late.
> 
> So going to try 7am Rope Drop for Slinky Dog (and maybe Saucer Swirl won't be real busy if we can get Slinky Dog in quick).


How do you do these both on July 5? Aren’t they both tier one?


----------



## KrazeeK120

garanorymom said:


> How do you do these both on July 5? Aren’t they both tier one?



According to the post you quoted, the person booked FP for TSM, is going to SDD at RD, and is skipping AS2, or might ride after SDD.


----------



## cbl1

Yep - At 60+2  - Slinky Dog was only available for 8pm and Saucer Swirl was available for around 7am.    But I am planning to park hop to Magic Kingdom for afternoon and didn't want to have Slinky Dog fastpass sitting there all day anyhow.  And Saucer Swirl just seemed waste of a fastpass.   So I went with regular old Toy Story Midway Mania (got an 8:20).  

So I'm going to hit the rope drop with hope of getting on Slinky Dog - then if I do get front of line at Slinky Dog then there would hopefully be a slight chance Saucer Swirl may not be ridiculous when come off.  But at least I should still get Slink Dog in.


----------



## DSLRuser

lntx said:


> I'm just hoping for an AP or a DVC invitation for a preview!  Stalking my email and this thread like a hawk!  I was fortunate enough to attend a DVC Pandora preview and it was one of the coolest Disney experiences I have had!  We will actually be there June 11-18, so would already be there if the dates worked out!!



same...13-18 for us


----------



## MinnieMSue

I’m late to the party and quickly skimmed this thread. I am embarrassed to say it took me forever to figure out what AS2 was. Duh. I just figured out what it’s initiallw would be with 2 s’s. Lol. Anyway we will be there 6/24-7/9 but only 2 full days and 1 evening at HS. One day before open and one July1. Got SDD then and hope to ropedrop AS2. We have AP and hope to hit a preview but if not maybe we can see it 6/26 when we are in HS. Hope to get a FP for our evening there (which is before TS land opens. ). Just waiting to see what happens. Also thanks for th laugh over AS2. And what happened to the roof?  Missed that detail.


----------



## DreamDisneyGirl

Just searched for Fastpasses for TSM this morning at 7:00 am and still no Fastpasses.  Still holding out hope for our visit!


----------



## Violetspider

DreamDisneyGirl said:


> Just searched for Fastpasses for TSM this morning at 7:00 am and still no Fastpasses.  Still holding out hope for our visit!



I just tried for TSMM for June 18th to no avail.


----------



## DWeav

Violetspider said:


> I just tried for TSMM for June 18th to no avail.


Was looking for our early June trip too...not open


----------



## annadreamsofdisneyworld

Are they still giving out same day fast passes for TSMM st the park? I hope so.


----------



## mesaboy2

annadreamsofdisneyworld said:


> Are they still giving out same day fast passes for TSMM st the park? I hope so.



No.


----------



## Violetspider

Just checked the TSMM attraction details on the Disney website. It hasn't been updated. Still reads, "Please note: FastPass+ service will not be available from April 9 to May 7, 2018."


----------



## Dave006

annadreamsofdisneyworld said:


> Are they still giving out same day fast passes for TSMM st the park? I hope so.


Nope they stopped late last month as the "Entrance" relocation began to align it with Toy Story Land for June 30th. The published data indicated that FP+ would not be available through May 7 but no change yet published yet we keep checking...

Dave


----------



## disneyAndi14

It looks like from my skimming through, all 3 TSL attractions will be Tier 1 attractions? Trying to plan for our August trip. I would think RD the original TSMM and try for FP for Slinky dog and EMH the alien ride.


----------



## rteetz

disneyAndi14 said:


> It looks like from my skimming through, all 3 TSL attractions will be Tier 1 attractions? Trying to plan for our August trip. I would think RD the original TSMM and try for FP for Slinky dog and EMH the alien ride.


Yes all 3 are tier 1.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Dave006 said:


> Nope they stopped late last month as the "Entrance" relocation began to align it with Toy Story Land for June 30th. The published data indicated that FP+ would not be available through May 7 but no change yet published yet we keep checking...
> 
> Dave



I wonder if we will hear from ppl today if they are activating same day FP


----------



## Aron1012

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I wonder if we will hear from ppl today if they are activating same day FP



None yet, I checked little bit ago just out of curiosity.  Given the closure was delayed a few days I'm not surprised it wasn't ready to be opened back up today.  Suprising that Disney did put the May 7th date on the app though.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

My cynical guess is that blurb on MDX has been long forgotten by whoever is really in charge of that kind of thing!  

But, could be wrong of course.


----------



## Aron1012

GADisneyDad14 said:


> My cynical guess is that blurb on MDX has been long forgotten by whoever is really in charge of that kind of thing!
> 
> But, could be wrong of course.



I would say that is also a very, very reasonable guess


----------



## csgsu

anyone know where the merchandise will be located since there is no longer a shop in the land?


----------



## Iowamomof4

csgsu said:


> anyone know where the merchandise will be located since there is no longer a shop in the land?



I think the building that housed Sweet Spells is going to be remodeled to sell TSL merch.


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> I think the building that housed Sweet Spells is going to be remodeled to sell TSL merch.


Yep!


----------



## rteetz

On the bright side TSMM isn’t closed like some may have feared. It’s still open but standby only.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> On the bright side TSMM isn’t closed like some may have feared. It’s still open but standby only.



Yeah I wasn't buying that theory at all.  Do you find it curious that Disney hasn't made any kind of announcement about what to expect the next 54 days?  Or that more reports from experts haven't come out?  It's been crickets since late March.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> Yeah I wasn't buying that theory at all.  Do you find it curious that Disney hasn't made any kind of announcement about what to expect the next 54 days?  Or that more reports from experts haven't come out?  It's been crickets since late March.


Knowing Disney I’m not surprised at all that they haven’t said anything.


----------



## 12jdc

Site updated and the notice about FPP being unavailable until 5/7 is gone but no FPP available or SDFP. Site also says only at TSL. Still hoping for SDFP though.


----------



## joelkfla

12jdc said:


> Site updated and the notice about FPP being unavailable until 5/7 is gone but no FPP available or SDFP. Site also says only at TSL. Still hoping for SDFP though.


What's SDFP?


----------



## rteetz

joelkfla said:


> What's SDFP?


Same day FP


----------



## joelkfla

rteetz said:


> Same day FP


Thanks.  I was trying to figure out what Slinky Dog had to do with it all.


----------



## Rangers67

12jdc said:


> Site updated and the notice about FPP being unavailable until 5/7 is gone but no FPP available or SDFP. Site also says only at TSL. Still hoping for SDFP though.



I just searched for FP and the notes still say not available from April 9 to May 7.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

BTW, we should probably remember the exact sequence of what happened a few weeks ago, just for some context.

Disney announced FPs wouldn’t be available starting Monday, April 9

FPs were in fact available for same day booking on a rolling daily basis Monday, April 9 - Sunday April 15

FPs stopped being available for same day booking Monday, April 16 (a whole week late)

What happens at this point is anyone’s guess I suppose.


----------



## 12jdc

Rangers67 said:


> I just searched for FP and the notes still say not available from April 9 to May 7.


Thx. I saw it was gone when you select it under attractions on the website but I see it still shows up on the app and if you try to select a fpp for it from the website as well.


----------



## Aron1012

12jdc said:


> Thx. I saw it was gone when you select it under attractions on the website but I see it still shows up on the app and if you try to select a fpp for it from the website as well.



Interesting as on mine it is gone from all the spots on the app.  Guess the person who forgot about it remembered??


----------



## 12jdc

Aron1012 said:


> Interesting as on mine it is gone from all the spots on the app.  Guess the person who forgot about it remembered??


That is crazy, I wonder why it shows up for some but not others on the app.


----------



## Aron1012

12jdc said:


> That is crazy, I wonder why it shows up for some but not others on the app.



Maybe different versions depending on android versus apple?  Or just normal Disney "IT".


----------



## PrincessV

Just an observation... I just tried to modify my July 2 DHS FPs and there was nothing left for SDD... nor TOT or ST. _Star Tours!_ That one always has same-day availability, even in the thick of July 4 week! TSL is doing interesting things at DHS.


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

PrincessV said:


> Just an observation... I just tried to modify my July 2 DHS FPs and there was nothing left for SDD... nor TOT or ST. _Star Tours!_ That one always has same-day availability, even in the thick of July 4 week! TSL is doing interesting things at DHS.


Do you already have tot and star tours booked? That may be why it’s not showing availability.


----------



## leiaorgana

PrincessV said:


> Just an observation... I just tried to modify my July 2 DHS FPs and there was nothing left for SDD... nor TOT or ST. _Star Tours!_ That one always has same-day availability, even in the thick of July 4 week! TSL is doing interesting things at DHS.



From Touring Plans Fastpass Availability for 2nd July:

Star Tours: 

8:20am‑9:20am · 8:30am‑9:30am · 9:10am‑10:10am · 9:30am‑10:30am · 10:15am‑11:15am · 10:40am‑11:40am · 11:20am‑12:20pm · 11:55am‑12:55pm · 12:00pm‑1:00pm · 12:40pm‑1:40pm · 1:05pm‑2:05pm · 1:55pm‑2:55pm · 2:10pm‑3:10pm · 2:55pm‑3:55pm · 3:10pm‑4:10pm · 3:35pm‑4:35pm · 4:05pm‑5:05pm · 4:55pm‑5:55pm · 5:10pm‑6:10pm · 5:55pm‑6:55pm · 6:00pm‑7:00pm · 6:50pm‑7:50pm · 7:15pm‑8:15pm · 7:55pm‑8:55pm

Tower Of Terror:

8:05am‑9:05am · 8:30am‑9:30am · 9:00am‑10:00am · 9:35am‑10:35am · 10:05am‑11:05am · 10:50am‑11:50am · 11:10am‑12:10pm · 11:55am‑12:55pm · 12:10pm‑1:10pm · 12:50pm‑1:50pm · 1:20pm‑2:20pm · 1:35pm‑2:35pm · 2:05pm‑3:05pm · 2:40pm‑3:40pm · 3:10pm‑4:10pm · 3:40pm‑4:40pm · 4:10pm‑5:10pm · 4:30pm‑5:30pm · 5:05pm‑6:05pm · 5:50pm‑6:50pm · 6:10pm‑7:10pm · 6:50pm‑7:50pm · 7:25pm‑8:25pm · 7:30pm‑8:30pm


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW, on 7/2 I see plenty of availability for ToT and Star Tours.  Even TSM has good availability all day.  Only SDD and AS2 don’t have availability.


----------



## BrookieM2001

I think its being wonky tonight/today. I just switched one of our FPs for our Epcot day from Nemo to The Land. When I was looking to switch our Character spot FP to a different time to do this switch, it said nothing was available until 1:40. This didnt work well with our plans, but we need that FP and didnt like our old time, so i switched to 1:40. Then i switched my Nemo to Land. Thought, meh, ill just go back and check Character Spot again just to see if i can get any closer and if not ill start checking each day. Up pops 12:30 (the time we wanted) and various others before 1:40. No idea what the deal was, its not like i switched any times for anything else, just switched rides. And obviously, ALL those times didnt pop up in the minute or two i was moving the other FP. It was just not available at all and then suddenly, any time i wanted. So who knows what the deal is right now...


----------



## dina444444

BrookieM2001 said:


> I think its being wonky tonight/today. I just switched one of our FPs for our Epcot day from Nemo to The Land. When I was looking to switch our Character spot FP to a different time to do this switch, it said nothing was available until 1:40. This didnt work well with our plans, but we need that FP and didnt like our old time, so i switched to 1:40. Then i switched my Nemo to Land. Thought, meh, ill just go back and check Character Spot again just to see if i can get any closer and if not ill start checking each day. Up pops 12:30 (the time we wanted) and various others before 1:40. No idea what the deal was, its not like i switched any times for anything else, just switched rides. And obviously, ALL those times didnt pop up in the minute or two i was moving the other FP. It was just not available at all and then suddenly, any time i wanted. So who knows what the deal is right now...


It means somebody released an fp that was for the time you had wanted.


----------



## randumb0

This is the most excitement I've never seen for HS


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS: Take Home The Slinky Dog Dash Roller Coaster Playset, Coming to Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World


----------



## PrincessV

Huh, weird. All I can say is MDE told me in no uncertain terms there was NO availability left that day! As always, take anything form MDE with a grain of salt, right?!


----------



## rteetz

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/update-toy-story-mania-will-close-to-prepare-for-toy-story-land-opening/

Toy Story Mania will have a short closure from June 11-18 reopening June 19th.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/update-toy-story-mania-will-close-to-prepare-for-toy-story-land-opening/
> 
> Toy Story Mania will have a short closure from June 11-17 reopening June 18th.



Hmmm well, we arrive the 18th and go to HS on the 18th and 19th. The 18th TSM will be closed still  But hopefully with it reopening on the 19th maybe we can walk through toy story land to get to it???


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Hmmm well, we arrive the 18th and go to HS on the 18th and 19th. The 18th TSM will be closed still  But hopefully with it reopening on the 19th maybe we can walk through toy story land to get to it???


Yeah I am wondering if they will open the new entrance then.


----------



## FastPasser.

The HUB
*"When the attraction reopens, Guests will continue to enter and exit the attraction on Pixar Avenue until Toy Story Land opens."*


----------



## ErinF

rteetz said:


> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/update-toy-story-mania-will-close-to-prepare-for-toy-story-land-opening/
> 
> Toy Story Mania will have a short closure from June 11-18 reopening June 19th.



Feeling really lucky (and hope those dates hold) as we have plans to visit HS the evening of June 8th and morning of the 10th.


----------



## mom2elle

We arrive on 6/18, and the 19th is our first DHS day - we are planning to rope drop TSMM so I really hope these dates hold!! 
We will also be back to DHS on 6/23 & 6/25.


----------



## emilymad

So any chance of previews is maybe after the 19th?  We are hoping for a DVC preview on 6/21.  I am not putting money on it though....


----------



## Mome Rath

Riding Slinky Dog at night on July 9th (this morning I got a 60+1 fp for 9:15 which I was then able to modify to 8:15-9:15)... hope to try something from the lunchbox too!


----------



## DWeav

Wish they would have said one way or the other, with the update, if there will be any fastpasses until the closure date


----------



## rteetz

emilymad said:


> So any chance of previews is maybe after the 19th?  We are hoping for a DVC preview on 6/21.  I am not putting money on it though....


My guess is any preview at this point is a regular soft opening not a scheduled preview.


----------



## rteetz

DWeav said:


> Wish they would have said one way or the other, with the update, if there will be any fastpasses until the closure date


Agreed, although at this point I would assume no and if they do it is likely same day Fastpasses.


----------



## ArielSRL

Seeing reports of TSMM FPs available for beginning of June (at least)....


----------



## exnihilio13

Cross


ArielSRL said:


> Seeing reports of TSMM FPs available for beginning of June (at least)....


Crossing fingers that FP+ opens up this weekend..even if it's same day fastpasses that'd be awesome.


----------



## ErinF

ArielSRL said:


> Seeing reports of TSMM FPs available for beginning of June (at least)....





Yes!!!!  Just swapped our RNR for TSMM  for the morning of June 10th!!!


----------



## Violetspider

Ugh! We are there on June 18th. I choose the park schedule for fast passes. My great nephew is going to be crushed. Everything was going to be ok having to get a DAS return time for TSMM rather than FP+, but now it's not even going to be running. OMG, I'm screwed. No DVC preview will really land me in the doghouse. I over hyped the possibility based on Pandora. Oh dear..... Where can I buy discounted gift cards??? lololol


----------



## ArielSRL

exnihilio13 said:


> Cross
> 
> Crossing fingers that FP+ opens up this weekend..even if it's same day fastpasses that'd be awesome.


Fairly certain it is open now....


----------



## DWeav

Fastpasses open! But times are horrible


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

ArielSRL said:


> Seeing reports of TSMM FPs available for beginning of June (at least)....



Just checked for our day of June 25th and nothing.


----------



## DWeav

Never mind! 9 AM Fastpass for June 5!


----------



## ArielSRL

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Just checked for our day of June 25th and nothing.


I wonder if they are only available before the closure. They may not open up later ones until they are sure when they will re-open.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

ArielSRL said:


> I wonder if they are only available before the closure. They may not open up later ones until they are sure when they will re-open.


That's what it looks like.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Curious based on feedback and limited views, will Slinkydog be more like SDMT or Barnstormer?


----------



## mom2elle

Also nothing June 23.


----------



## daniellek51985

Can anyone link my to no fast passes until 5/20....we are going to HS 5/19 and I hope I can get a TSMM FP


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just FYI, I’ve updated Post #1 here with what appears to be the latest info (at least as of 2:37PM EDT)....

4/16-6/29 Toy Story Mania Facts & Discussion - NEWS: FP+ Bookable 5/20-6/10; Ride Closed 6/11-6/18


----------



## rteetz

I think I have the first post updated correctly regarding the Toy Story Mania news. If something is wrong or missing please let me know.


----------



## JennLTX

Just scored FPs for TSM on 6/7 and 6/9.


----------



## AJ Sovine

So being there on the 18th of May next week, Fastpasses were never available, I'm assuming they wont be with this new announcement about the 20th? Is that correct?


----------



## DisneyLover1217

Just scored one for 5/21, no luck for 5/19.


----------



## marcar12

Mome Rath said:


> Riding Slinky Dog at night on July 9th (this morning I got a 60+1 fp for 9:15 which I was then able to modify to 8:15-9:15)... hope to try something from the lunchbox too!



Knowing that it was possible for you to get a FP for Slinky Dog at 60+1 just 10 days after TSL opens makes me hopeful that I will be able to snag one at 60+1 (the day we have planned for HS) when we go in Oct! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rea59

What time can I start booking my FP's when I reach my 60 days out.  Should I try right after midnight or do I have to wait until 7am?


----------



## Violetspider

rea59 said:


> What time can I start booking my FP's when I reach my 60 days out.  Should I try right after midnight or do I have to wait until 7am?



You won't be able to book them until 7AM Eastern Time.


----------



## rea59

Thank you Violetspider!


----------



## Violetspider

rea59 said:


> Thank you Violetspider!


 
You're welcome! Good luck getting everything you want.


----------



## Disney & ME

ArielSRL said:


> Fairly certain it is open now....


Thanks for the update. I have been waiting for these to open up for our stay in late May. Just got one for our last day on May 31 and a great time (morning). 

Now hoping for DVC or AP previews since our AP expires on 6/28.


----------



## KGolf31

No fastpasses 6/23-29th when I’ll be there. 

Fingers crossed ride closure doesn’t extend and further - and it seems fastpasses won’t be available until after closure is complete. 

Thanks for the update guys. You are the best


----------



## RocketCityMama

So excited just scored fp for one of our June days!


----------



## ashmac8

We are in the same boat.  Our APs expire 6/24.  We arrive 6/19 and have two half days planned at HS.  Had hoped for a sneak peek but its not looking promising


----------



## exnihilio13

AJ Sovine said:


> So being there on the 18th of May next week, Fastpasses were never available, I'm assuming they wont be with this new announcement about the 20th? Is that correct?





AJ Sovine said:


> So being there on the 18th of May next week, Fastpasses were never available, I'm assuming they wont be with this new announcement about the 20th? Is that correct?



We're the on the 13th and yeah.. I think we're stuck with rope drop or standby.
WE have EMH on the 13th so I'm *hoping* that makes things a bit easier.  There's a strong lean to EMH RD for Midway mania and then knocking out a couple early fastpasses and then likely hopping to Magic Kingdom.  We have reservations at Sci-Fi for supper and want to catch Fantasmic but I really don't know if DHS has enough *stuff* to keep us entertained in the park until supper..at least compared to Magic Kingdom.
But we LOVE TSMM so need to shoehorn it in somehow.


----------



## marcais

Is there any way to tell yet which of the TSL rides will be the hardest to book FPs for?

My 60-day window opens in early June.  We have one week onsite and one week offsite.  Our current plan has us at HS on days 60+2 and 60+7 during the onsite stay.  Then we have a third visit during the offsite stay.

So I have to make a call about which 2 rides to include on days 60+2 and 60+7 of the onsite stay, and which to leave for the offsite stay when we can only book during the 60-day rolling window.

My instinct is that I will have to leave either TSMM or Alien Saucers for the offsite stay.  Do you think there'll be any problems booking them 60 days in advance?


----------



## rteetz

marcais said:


> Is there any way to tell yet which of the TSL rides will be the hardest to book FPs for?
> 
> My 60-day window opens in early June.  We have one week onsite and one week offsite.  Our current plan has us at HS on days 60+2 and 60+7 during the onsite stay.  Then we have a third visit during the offsite stay.
> 
> So I have to make a call about which 2 rides to include on days 60+2 and 60+7 of the onsite stay, and which to leave for the offsite stay when we can only book during the 60-day rolling window.
> 
> My instinct is that I will have to leave either TSMM or Alien Saucers for the offsite stay.  Do you think there'll be any problems booking them 60 days in advance?


It seems so far Slinky Dog Dash will be the popular one but not impossible to get as of yet. I don’t think we have a Flight of Passage issue on our hands here.


----------



## DisneyLover1217

marcais said:


> Is there any way to tell yet which of the TSL rides will be the hardest to book FPs for?
> 
> My 60-day window opens in early June.  We have one week onsite and one week offsite.  Our current plan has us at HS on days 60+2 and 60+7 during the onsite stay.  Then we have a third visit during the offsite stay.
> 
> So I have to make a call about which 2 rides to include on days 60+2 and 60+7 of the onsite stay, and which to leave for the offsite stay when we can only book during the 60-day rolling window.
> 
> My instinct is that I will have to leave either TSMM or Alien Saucers for the offsite stay.  Do you think there'll be any problems booking them 60 days in advance?



I would also think Slinky Dog, then the saucer ride, then TSM, but I believe after a month or so TSM will take over the number 2 spot as the saucer ride looks like the tea cup ride and probably won't be that popular.


----------



## KateP85

DisneyLover1217 said:


> I would also think Slinky Dog, then the saucer ride, then TSM, but I believe after a month or so TSM will take over the number 2 spot as the saucer ride looks like the tea cup ride and probably won't be that popular.



I agree - I think SD will stay popular for a while just because it's new and it's a family ride (although not FOP popular) but I think AS2 will drop off fairly quickly.


----------



## Violetspider

I commented in the TSL DVC Preview thread and a response indicated that based on permits and the inspection schedule, full occupancy wouldn't be possible until the week of opening. This is rumor mind you. If true, it would seem to eliminate the possibility of AP previews. Not sure they would offer DVC previews if they couldn't offer AP. What could it all mean for small soft openings the week before? Any thoughts?


----------



## KGolf31

Violetspider said:


> I commented in the TSL DVC Preview thread and a response indicated that based on permits and the inspection schedule, full occupancy wouldn't be possible until the week of opening. This is rumor mind you. That would seem to eliminate the possibility of AP previews. Not sure they would offer DVC previews if they couldn't offer AP. What could that mean for small soft openings the week before? Any thoughts?



I'm sorry but can you link me to this thread? I can't seem to find it. 

I'll be going June 23-30th, certainly wouldn't mind a DVC Preview/soft opening if it was to occur


----------



## Violetspider

KGolf31 said:


> I'm sorry but can you link me to this thread? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> I'll be going June 23-30th, certainly wouldn't mind a DVC Preview/soft opening if it was to occur



Sorry, I truncated the title. There really isn't a lot of info on that thread, but here it is   https://www.disboards.com/threads/toy-story-land-dvc-preview.3672485/#post-59205305


----------



## Aron1012

Violetspider said:


> I commented in the TSL DVC Preview thread and a response indicated that based on permits and the inspection schedule, full occupancy wouldn't be possible until the week of opening. This is rumor mind you. If true, it would seem to eliminate the possibility of AP previews. Not sure they would offer DVC previews if they couldn't offer AP. What could it all mean for small soft openings the week before? Any thoughts?



That seemed pretty non-specific I wonder where it came from?  Would also be curious if it is true how they would define full occupancy?  I would think previews are pretty limited in terms of number of guests.  So would they be considered full occupancy?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Violetspider said:


> I commented in the TSL DVC Preview thread and a response indicated that based on permits and the inspection schedule, full occupancy wouldn't be possible until the week of opening. This is rumor mind you. If true, it would seem to eliminate the possibility of AP previews. Not sure they would offer DVC previews if they couldn't offer AP. What could it all mean for small soft openings the week before? Any thoughts?



Personally, I am hoping for soft openings rather than DVC and AP anytime from June 19-25, more so the 25, since we do not have either...but that's just me. Personally, I think they are starting to move faster with the construction however, there have been some delays so sadly I don't think we will hear anything about DVC or AP until the 1st of June.. this is justs my thoughts


----------



## Violetspider

Aron1012 said:


> That seemed pretty non-specific I wonder where it came from?  Would also be curious if it is true how they would define full occupancy?  I would think previews are pretty limited in terms of number of guests.  So would they be considered full occupancy?



I wasn't at the Pandora previews, but what I gathered from reports on here is the AP previews were crowded and DVC previews were much lighter (since they were only offered to DVC members with onsite reservations at the time of the preview). So my earlier point speculated that if they can't offer AP previews due to shear size, DVC previews might also not be offered despite the fact that crowd size wouldn't be the issue. Avoiding opening that can of worms would likely be the issue.


----------



## ohdanalee

Would they still have the press preview? All the local Orlando news stations had Pandora segments when it opened.


----------



## DisneyLover1217

ohdanalee said:


> Would they still have the press preview? All the local Orlando news stations had Pandora segments when it opened.



I think the one thing you can count on is the press preview.  They want all the free advertising they can get  

If they are worried about occupancy in a soft opening, they can always limit the amount of people  They can just say the first 2000 to get there, get in.


----------



## Violetspider

ohdanalee said:


> Would they still have the press preview? All the local Orlando news stations had Pandora segments when it opened.



Press previews are already scheduled.


----------



## Aron1012

Violetspider said:


> I wasn't at the Pandora previews, but what I gathered from reports on here is the AP previews were crowded and DVC previews were much lighter (since they were only offered to DVC members with onsite reservations at the time of the preview). So my earlier point speculated that if they can't offer AP previews due to shear size, DVC previews might also not be offered despite the fact that crowd size wouldn't be the issue. Avoiding opening that can of worms would likely be the issue.



Let's face it the ONLY reason they are motivated to offer DVC previews is to help sell more units.  It isn't because they like us.  I think they would like to do some kind of preview be it AP, DVC, or CM to test everything out with a more limited crowd.  But if finishing touches are incomplete much easier to do that with CMs versus public.


----------



## MrInfinity

There seems to be a lot of worry in here.  Previews are more for Disney testing than for the guests.  There is no chance Disney hypes the opening date for several months and then cold opens on that date to the biggest crowd Hollywood has seen in years w/o having passed real guests thru the land.  They need to test the queues, the rides, the loading, the people management and everything else.  Testing with CMs is a first step but does not substitute for real unpredictable guests.  There will be press days and there will be test days.  Whether Disney wants to advertise them as AP or DVC previews or soft opens is up to them but there will be some tests in the 10 days prior to opening.


----------



## Violetspider

MrInfinity said:


> There seems to be a lot of worry in here.  Previews are more for Disney testing than for the guests.  There is no chance Disney hypes the opening date for several months and then cold opens on that date to the biggest crowd Hollywood has seen in years w/o having passed real guests thru the land.  They need to test the queues, the rides, the loading, the people management and everything else.  Testing with CMs is a first step but does not substitute for real unpredictable guests.  There will be press days and there will be test days.  Whether Disney wants to advertise them as AP or DVC previews or soft opens is up to them but there will be some tests in the 10 days prior to opening.



Well of course there's worry. For those of us who will only be there for a limited amount of time and have already set their schedules with fast passes at other parks, it's not as if we can just go to HS everyday of our trip and sit at the entrance of TSL in the hopes to be let it. A set preview time would have been a welcomed bit of magic.


----------



## MrInfinity

Violetspider said:


> Well of course there's worry. For those of us who will only be there for a limited amount of time and have already set their schedules with fast passes at other parks, it's not as if we can just go to HS everyday of our trip and sit at the entrance of TSL in the hopes to be let in.


True, but that's out of your control.  If you found out 3 weeks from now that your Avatar day had an AP opening, you could ditch your FOP FP or park hop and keep it.  When are you going?  Do you have a HS day planned?


----------



## Violetspider

MrInfinity said:


> True, but that's out of your control.  If you found out 3 weeks from now that your Avatar day had an AP opening, you could ditch your FOP FP or park hop and keep it.  When are you going?  Do you have a HS day planned?



The DVC part of our family trip is the 14th through the 22nd. I'm there another 3 days by myself. It's not me that I'm concerned with. It's my autistic great nephew that is taking the news badly. We haven't even told him yet that TSMM is now likely to be closed during his visit. That's his favorite ride. We booked back in November, long before opening was announced. We thought as others did that Memorial weekend was a good bet for the grand opening. We were also going to book for the first week of July, but my niece had work complications. She's really feeling the guilt now. With respect to our schedule, it's kind of tough to be changing plans on the fly and doing a lot of park hopping with a young special needs child. Our HS day is the 18th, which includes the Star Wars Dessert Party. We can go back to HS additional mornings, but without some sort of guarantee that we would get into TSL, it would just be adding anticipation and potential disappointment to an already delicate situation.


----------



## Aron1012

Violetspider said:


> The DVC part of our family trip is the 14th through the 22nd. I'm there another 3 days by myself. It's not me that I'm concerned with. It's my autistic great nephew that is taking the news badly. We haven't even told him yet that TSMM is now likely to be closed during his visit. That's his favorite ride. We booked back in November, long before opening was announced. We thought as others did that Memorial weekend was a good bet for the grand opening. We were also going to book for the first week of July, but my niece had work complications. She's really feeling the guilt now. With respect to our schedule, it's kind of tough to be changing plans on the fly and doing a lot of park hopping with a young special needs child. Our HS day in the 18th, which includes the Star Wars Dessert Party. We can go back to HS additional mornings, but without some sort of guarantee that we would get into TSL, it would just be adding anticipation and potential disappointment to an already delicate situation.



I agree 100% with this.  We don't have the special needs component, but my 6 year old nephew will be disappointed he doesn't get to do TSMM.  The whole group was already disappointed to miss TSL by 10 days. 

If there is a DVC/AP preview that we can get a slot for we will definitely shift things around to accommodate that.  But the idea of just going to a shell of a park hoping to get in a random soft opening isn't happening.  I would say it isn't worry about a preview, but more interest.  That and aggravation we scheduled our trip too early.


----------



## CAS239

Violetspider said:


> I wasn't at the Pandora previews, but what I gathered from reports on here is the AP previews were crowded and DVC previews were much lighter (since they were only offered to DVC members with onsite reservations at the time of the preview). So my earlier point speculated that if they can't offer AP previews due to shear size, DVC previews might also not be offered despite the fact that crowd size wouldn't be the issue. Avoiding opening that can of worms would likely be the issue.



AP Pandora previews were fairly light. Wasn't too crowded imo. I almost didn't ride FoP for a second time because it got up to a staggering 45 min wait.

The thing with Pandora previews is they didn't make you leave after you're scheduled time was up, so the later your AP slot, the more crowded it probably was


----------



## TAK

Violetspider said:


> I wasn't at the Pandora previews, but what I gathered from reports on here is the AP previews were crowded and DVC previews were much lighter (since they were only offered to DVC members with onsite reservations at the time of the preview). So my earlier point speculated that if they can't offer AP previews due to shear size, DVC previews might also not be offered despite the fact that crowd size wouldn't be the issue. Avoiding opening that can of worms would likely be the issue.



Our AP preview of Pandora was extremely light. We went on the very last day of previews, late in the day (2 to 4). Both FOP Nav’i River were walk-on; we did them multiple times. I don’t know about how that affects anything about previews for TSL, but for what it’s worth the Pandora preview we went to was far, far from full capacity.


----------



## Aron1012

TAK said:


> Our AP preview of Pandora was extremely light. We went on the very last day of previews, late in the day (2 to 4). Both FOP Nav’i River were walk-on; we did them multiple times. I don’t know about how that affects anything about previews for TSL, but for what it’s worth the Pandora preview we went to was far, far from full capacity.



Yeah I asked where the rumor came from in that other thread and it was from a CM who stated previews would be late.  Obviously the next poster asked if it was a bus driver. 

That doesn't mean the rumor might not be true.  But does anyone know if they would have the final inspections scheduled this far out?  I would think that would be something for closer to time.  Either way hard to imagine previews are considered full-capacity.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

CAS239 said:


> AP Pandora previews were fairly light. Wasn't too crowded imo. I almost didn't ride FoP for a second time because it got up to a staggering 45 min wait.
> 
> The thing with Pandora previews is they didn't make you leave after you're scheduled time was up, so the later your AP slot, the more crowded it probably was


Agreed, we felt it was fairly light. My husband and I each rode FOP twice despite doing rider switch. And we rode Navi River 6 times total with my son who was in complete awe of it. Not even close to full capacity.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

TAK said:


> Our AP preview of Pandora was extremely light. We went on the very last day of previews, late in the day (2 to 4). Both FOP Nav’i River were walk-on; we did them multiple times. I don’t know about how that affects anything about previews for TSL, but for what it’s worth the Pandora preview we went to was far, far from full capacity.



We were at the same preview


----------



## Violetspider

I didn't mean to stir up the pot, but nobody has been talking much in the last several days and the silence was agonizing. Speculations and rumors are just that. I like to see everyone talking through each in order to reach potential conclusions. It's helping to pass the time and may aid in limiting the blow if things to go our way.  My expectations are much lower now and reluctantly that's a good thing.


----------



## Violetspider

Oops, quoted my own post.


----------



## Chrissie & Kids

Booked fastpasses this morning and had availability for SDD in the late afternoon and evenings starting from check in day for a party of 5.  Got AS2 at 1:45pm on day 1 and SDD at 7:15pm on day 3.  Saucers was available earlier (and SDD after 6pm) but we will be just getting off the Fantasy so didn't want it any earlier, and will be leaving to check in and pick up luggage by 4pm.


----------



## MrInfinity

Violetspider said:


> Nobody has been talking much in the last several days and the silence was agonizing. Speculations and rumors are just that. I like to see everyone talking through each in order to reach potential conclusions. It's helping to pass the time and may aid in limiting the blow if things fail to go our way.  My expectations are much lower now and reluctantly that's a good thing.


There's not much to go on.  We have the opening day and everything else is guesswork.  I think you have the right idea... I am pretty sure there will be openings, but doubt they'll be early in June.  Toward the end of your trip would be my guess.  The 18th I think, unfortunately, is early / unlikely.  Just my opinion and I hope it opens for you!  if I was in your shoes I'd downplay the new land and focus on something else as the highlight of the trip.  Then I'd plan to go on your last or 2nd to last day as I think that gets into the realm where openings are more probable.
​


----------



## KGolf31

MrInfinity said:


> There's not much to go on.  We have the opening day and everything else is guesswork.  I think you have the right idea... I am pretty sure there will be openings, but doubt they'll be early in June.  Toward the end of your trip would be my guess.  The 18th I think, unfortunately, is early / unlikely.  Just my opinion and I hope it opens for you!  if I was in your shoes I'd downplay the new land and focus on something else as the highlight of the trip.  Then I'd plan to go on your last or 2nd to last day as I think that gets into the realm where openings are more probable.
> ​



We'll be there 23-30th and basically assumed TSL will be closed for us and TSM will be SB. Anything else is above and beyond our expectations. Just how I view it, YMMV


----------



## rteetz

Just an FYI I don’t believe that DVC rumor thing. Permits are public with the city/county and wouldn’t indicate when or if a preview is happening.


----------



## Violetspider

rteetz said:


> Just an FYI I don’t believe that DVC rumor thing. Permits are public with the city/county and wouldn’t indicate when or if a preview is happening.



The part about it that made me wonder was the inspection schedule. I would have thought that SDD would have passed inspection by now, but maybe AS2 is behind schedule? Inspections could gum up the works right?


----------



## rteetz

Violetspider said:


> The part about it that made me wonder was the inspection schedule. I would have thought that SDD would have passed inspection by now, but maybe AS2 is behind schedule? Inspections could gum up the works right?


Last I heard Slinky Dog Dash hadn't had any people on it yet. That was 2-3 weeks ago now though. AS2 is definitely behind. Slinky has been testing for several months now though.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> Last I heard Slinky Dog Dash hadn't had any people on it yet. That was 2-3 weeks ago now though. AS2 is definitely behind. Slinky has been testing for several months now though.



You would know better but hardest part for me to believe was final inspection was already scheduled, but more than 30 days away.  Is that how these things normally work?


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> You would know better but hardest part for me to believe was final inspection was already scheduled, but more than 30 days away.  Is that how these things normally work?


It really depends on the attraction. I wouldn't be surprised if they have inspections scheduled but I also wouldn't believe a random CM saying something.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> I also wouldn't believe a random CM saying something.


Especially that.


----------



## Aron1012

FastPasser. said:


> Especially that.



Haha.....I almost replied "if this CM was FastPasser then ok, otherwise no"


----------



## FastPasser.

Aron1012 said:


> Haha.....I almost replied "if this CM was FastPasser then ok, otherwise no"


Now that's funny.


----------



## Aron1012

Spoke with a CM in Guest Services just now and she said they had just received info that TSMM will be back open June 19th for certain, but will be Standby Only through June 30th.  Wonder if that possibly means 1 or 2 tracks will be used in conjunction with TSL Previews?  

I hadn't really thought about that as a possibility before but it would make sense as way to test it with preview but not completely close to all guests.  Someone more familiar with track locations in relation to current SB entrance and new TSL entrance may be able to explain if that is possible.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Violetspider said:


> The part about it that made me wonder was the inspection schedule. I would have thought that SDD would have passed inspection by now, but maybe AS2 is behind schedule? Inspections could gum up the works right?



They absolutely can cause delays, but I thought Disney was basically its own city (Reedy Creek "Improvement" District) and inspected/permitted itself. If that is the case, they have a lot more control over timing.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> Spoke with a CM in Guest Services just now and she said they had just received info that TSMM will be back open June 19th for certain, but will be Standby Only through June 30th.  Wonder if that possibly means 1 or 2 tracks will be used in conjunction with TSL Previews?
> 
> I hadn't really thought about that as a possibility before but it would make sense as way to test it with preview but not completely close to all guests.  Someone more familiar with track locations in relation to current SB entrance and new TSL entrance may be able to explain if that is possible.


Well I’m not sure how that would work. The new entrance is in a similar location just on the other side of the buildings the new exit is over on the side of the third track alongside the building near Star Wars.


----------



## rteetz

I tried to make some of the info on the first page more clear. If anyone notices anything wrong or missing information please let me know.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

So what are the odds they will bring back Early Morning Magic at Hollywood Studios for Toy Story Land? I would totally pay money for that!


----------



## Iowamomof4

MIAMouseketeer said:


> So what are the odds they will bring back Early Morning Magic at Hollywood Studios for Toy Story Land? I would totally pay money for that!



Oh, that's a great question!


----------



## SaintsManiac

MIAMouseketeer said:


> So what are the odds they will bring back Early Morning Magic at Hollywood Studios for Toy Story Land? I would totally pay money for that!




I most certainly would pay for it!


----------



## SweetSerenity

Looking forward to this in November! I'm so excited for a new CS at HS since they're choices are lacking. I'm especially glad to see they will offer breakfast.


----------



## jimim

I might be totally off on this but if media days r 28th and 29th then I’m going to say no previews. Cause why would they want passholders and DVC or others in before media who they want to go out on the net and in the paper and media to talk about it. I would think Disney would what them to let out opinions and thoughts before others. 

Does that make sense?  It does in my head. Lol


----------



## TAK

jimim said:


> I might be totally off on this but if media days r 28th and 29th then I’m going to say no previews. Cause why would they want passholders and DVC or others in before media who they want to go out on the net and in the paper and media to talk about it. I would think Disney would what them to let out opinions and thoughts before others.
> 
> Does that make sense?  It does in my head. Lol



With Pandora, the media previews were after the AP previews, so I’m not sure that your logic holds. Of course, as of right now, no one knows what they’ll do for sure.


----------



## jimim

TAK said:


> With Pandora, the media previews were after the AP previews, so I’m not sure that your logic holds. Of course, as of right now, no one knows what they’ll do for sure.



Ya ok I’m out then. I was wrong. I just thought it made sense in my head.


----------



## rteetz

TAK said:


> With Pandora, the media previews were after the AP previews, so I’m not sure that your logic holds. Of course, as of right now, no one knows what they’ll do for sure.


They had media in before, during, and after  previews for Pandora. The major media days were after though.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> Well I’m not sure how that would work. The new entrance is in a similar location just on the other side of the buildings the new exit is over on the side of the third track alongside the building near Star Wars.



For that period after it reopens but before June 30th do we know what entrance will be used?  Will it be back to the original entrance, or using the new entrance in Toy Story Land, but perhaps just a walled off pathway to get to the entrance?


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

TheMaxRebo said:


> For that period after it reopens but before June 30th do we know what entrance will be used?  Will it be back to the original entrance, or using the new entrance in Toy Story Land, but perhaps just a walled off pathway to get to the entrance?


Yes, it has already been stated it will use the Pixar Place entrance until TSL opens


----------



## BigRed98

*Toy Story Land News*

Alien Swirling Saucers Playset releasing when Toy Story Land opens


----------



## TAK

jimim said:


> Ya ok I’m out then. I was wrong. I just thought it made sense in my head.



I totally see what you were saying -- it was logical!


----------



## scottishgirl1

Fastpasses have been added for opening day  and early July for Slinky Dog and Alien Swirling Saucers! I had none but now have one of each


----------



## cbl1

Thanks scottishgirl1 … your post made me go back and look at my July 5th Fastpasses - - - and Slinky Dog 8:30am had opened up (traded my TSMM for it).   Rope drop for TSMM should be much easier then Slinky Dog.


----------



## csgsu

wasnt able to get slinky dog for opening day but at least got AS2.....thats a plus!


----------



## mrsap

Saw this this morning saying construction nearing completion. Pictures included...


https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...s-completion-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz

mrsap said:


> Saw this this morning saying construction nearing completion. Pictures included...
> 
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...s-completion-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


Yep, biggest things needing to be finished is the Alien Swirling Saucers roof and entrance, the Toy Story Mania entrance and exit, and landscaping.


----------



## Rivergirl2005

I know we haven't heard anything about soft openings but I need some thoughts...our last day is Monday, June 23 and currently, we are planning on going to Epcot. We have until 3 and are wondering...would you try to go to HS and see if anything happens? Would you still wait and not make any decisions until its closer or we hear anything...also we are not ap or dvc..what would you do?


----------



## Capang

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I know we haven't heard anything about soft openings but I need some thoughts...our last day is Monday, June 23 and currently, we are planning on going to Epcot. We have until 3 and are wondering...would you try to go to HS and see if anything happens? Would you still wait and not make any decisions until its closer or we hear anything...also we are not ap or dvc..what would you do?


Do you have hoppers? If so I'd probably go to Epcot then hop if I heard anything. Honestly with a soft opening though it will be luck of the draw with whoever is passing by. I'm not sure I'd upend plans just because maybe there might hopefully be a chance of a soft opening. Then again, if I wasn't planning to return so soon my answer may be different.


----------



## Aron1012

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I know we haven't heard anything about soft openings but I need some thoughts...our last day is Monday, June 23 and currently, we are planning on going to Epcot. We have until 3 and are wondering...would you try to go to HS and see if anything happens? Would you still wait and not make any decisions until its closer or we hear anything...also we are not ap or dvc..what would you do?



I asked one of the CMs in Guest Relations last night and she said soft-openings are probably more likely than full on previews at this point.  Take that for what it is worth.....

I am interested by the announced paid preview for Pixar Pier June 22nd.  Certainly would seem possible to do something like that for TSL still.  Not that I will be participating at $299/person.  Well I would pay that for me but not all 8 in our group


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Capang said:


> Do you have hoppers? If so I'd probably go to Epcot then hop if I heard anything. Honestly with a soft opening though it will be luck of the draw with whoever is passing by. I'm not sure I'd upend plans just because maybe there might hopefully be a chance of a soft opening. Then again, if I wasn't planning to return so soon my answer may be different.



We do have hoppers that day and I am not sure when we will be back...if there were soft openings would someone post on the board then we hop over...are the random? sorry never been around for one?


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Aron1012 said:


> I am interested by the announced paid preview for Pixar Pier June 22nd.  Certainly would seem possible to do something like that for TSL still.  Not that I will be participating at $299/person.  Well I would pay that for me but not all 8 in our group



I can see them doing this for star wars but I can't imagine they would do the for TSL...but I could be wrong...$299 is alot of money!


----------



## Roxyfire

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I can see them doing this for star wars but I can't imagine they would do the for TSL...but I could be wrong...$299 is alot of money!



Yeah agreed, maybe if it was more along the lines of dessert party pricing then I could see it. TSL is not that big of an area and it's three rides. I still contend they'll eventually do early morning magic over in that area at some point. For star wars, I think they could very easily charge $300 a person and they'd have no trouble.


----------



## jimim

Aron1012 said:


> I asked one of the CMs in Guest Relations last night and she said soft-openings are probably more likely than full on previews at this point.  Take that for what it is worth.....
> 
> I am interested by the announced paid preview for Pixar Pier June 22nd.  Certainly would seem possible to do something like that for TSL still.  Not that I will be participating at $299/person.  Well I would pay that for me but not all 8 in our group




i find this completely comical.  the day i would pay to see something early when i can just see it when it opens.


----------



## KGolf31

I'll be there 23-30th (leaving the 30th unfortunately). 

Staying at the boardwalk so we're planning on visiting HS a couple times - and maybe throw in a one-off trip if we get word on soft openings. Seems like the likelihood for this occurring is high the week prior.


----------



## csgsu

Aron1012 said:


> I asked one of the CMs in Guest Relations last night and she said soft-openings are probably more likely than full on previews at this point.  Take that for what it is worth.....
> 
> I am interested by the announced paid preview for Pixar Pier June 22nd.  Certainly would seem possible to do something like that for TSL still.  Not that I will be participating at $299/person.  Well I would pay that for me but not all 8 in our group



Doubt they will be able to do that because if im not mistaken the media previews are 28th and 29th which would make it hard for them to plan for that and a extra pay preview as well on the same day


----------



## Texans_loyal

Great. We go from free AP/DVC previews to possibly paying $300...it's a no for me.


----------



## CAS239

Rivergirl2005 said:


> I know we haven't heard anything about soft openings but I need some thoughts...our last day is Monday, June 23 and currently, we are planning on going to Epcot. We have until 3 and are wondering...would you try to go to HS and see if anything happens? Would you still wait and not make any decisions until its closer or we hear anything...also we are not ap or dvc..what would you do?



I wouldn't count on getting in to a possible preview unless you just want to stand around TSL all day and hope. I'd go with your original plans and head to Epcot. If they have a mass preview going on that day, you'll hear about it here. Usually when they do previews though that aren't booked in advance it's very short and not with many people. By the time you see it on the board if they happen to have it, they'd likely stop grabbing people to come in by the time you went to leave Epcot. Like when they let people ride 7dmt, it was just very short periods. 

Could hear something prior to that that might leak out if they do let some guests in to ride. But if you don't hear anything up until then, I'd plan to just stay at Epcot. It wouldn't be any fun to just stand around by TSL and hope to get in if you don't know if their doing any type of viewing


----------



## Rivergirl2005

CAS239 said:


> I wouldn't count on getting in to a possible preview unless you just want to stand around TSL all day and hope. I'd go with your original plans and head to Epcot. If they have a mass preview going on that day, you'll hear about it here. Usually when they do previews though that aren't booked in advance it's very short and not with many people. By the time you see it on the board if they happen to have it, they'd likely stop grabbing people to come in by the time you went to leave Epcot. Like when they let people ride 7dmt, it was just very short periods.
> 
> Could hear something prior to that that might leak out if they do let some guests in to ride. But if you don't hear anything up until then, I'd plan to just stay at Epcot. It wouldn't be any fun to just stand around by TSL and hope to get in if you don't know if their doing any type of viewing



Good to know...I guess I figured soft openings would start in the morning and they would let everyone in. I didn't realize it was sporadic.


----------



## CAS239

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Good to know...I guess I figured soft openings would start in the morning and they would let everyone in. I didn't realize it was sporadic.



It could being that it's a land opening vs like 7dmt. But I just wouldn't put too much stock behind it unless we hear more. For 7dmt it was kind of like you just had to be in the right place at the right time to ride it


----------



## Aron1012

csgsu said:


> Doubt they will be able to do that because if im not mistaken the media previews are 28th and 29th which would make it hard for them to plan for that and a extra pay preview as well on the same day



They may or may not have a paid (or free) preview, but I don't think the media days being the 28th and 29th will play into that at all. 



jimim said:


> i find this completely comical.  the day i would pay to see something early when i can just see it when it opens.



Yeah if you are a local or someone who goes multiple times a year, easy to take that stance.  For people who only go every few years or maybe once a decade it might be worth paying to see it if you are leaving before it opens.  Again I wouldn't pay $300 for TSL, but SWL I might think about it if our trip was going to miss the opening.  I bet they don't have trouble selling out the Pixar Pier event.


----------



## plainoldt

FYI - for what it's worth.  I'm on the phone right now with DSS right changing my CL FP+ date from may 16th to May 21st in order to take advantage of TSMM being open for FP+.

She said, "Did you want the toy story midway mania or the new toy story rides?"

I MAY have YELPED and said,"but they're not opened yet I thought".

She said, "Oh sure, they're open on the 21st for fast passes" (said with a great big disney smile that radiated through the phone)

As I was hyperventilating she said, "Oh, sorry....my mind is already in June.  You're right, not open in May.  I'm so sorry!!"

So, my take away was that they *MIGHT* be going to be opened  by June 21st.


----------



## KGolf31

plainoldt said:


> FYI - for what it's worth.  I'm on the phone right now with DSS right changing my CL FP+ date from may 16th to May 21st in order to take advantage of TSMM being open for FP+.
> 
> She said, "Did you want the toy story midway mania or the new toy story rides?"
> 
> I MAY have YELPED and said,"but they're not opened yet I thought".
> 
> She said, "Oh sure, they're open on the 21st for fast passes" (said with a great big disney smile that radiated through the phone)
> 
> As I was hyperventilating she said, "Oh, sorry....my mind is already in June.  You're right, not open in May.  I'm so sorry!!"
> 
> So, my take away was that they *MIGHT* be going to be opened  by June 21st.



Hmm. 

Weird that she'd say they're available June 21st for FPs considering nothing shows up within the app or online for those rides (obviously)


----------



## plainoldt

KGolf31 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Weird that she'd say they're available June 21st for FPs considering nothing shows up within the app or online for those rides (obviously)


I agree 100%.  I was so excited that I got one TSMM during this trip that I didn't really delve deeper into it. So, just passing on what was said.  take it for what it's worth (which, admittedly isn't much)


----------



## DisneyZB

Got same day FP+ for Toy Story Mania today.  Hope that continues for people.


----------



## Aron1012

KGolf31 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Weird that she'd say they're available June 21st for FPs considering nothing shows up within the app or online for those rides (obviously)



Yeah I think she just misspoke.  I would say zero chance they fully open the land on June 21st, BEFORE the media preview.  I do think they may have either previews or soft openings prior to work out any kinks before the media show up.


----------



## Chris Connelly

It's really interesting to see all the chat about TSL on here. We're not coming over the pond until September and it will be open by then, but I kind of wish I was there earlier for all the excitement for will they or won't they have soft openings. Although I'm sure it will be plenty exciting in September too to be fair


----------



## Dan Murphy

I could not find these updated photos from WDWMagic posted here.  If they were, here they are again. 


https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...s-completion-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


----------



## rteetz

Dan Murphy said:


> I could not find these updated photos from WDWMagic posted here.  If they were, here they are again.
> 
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...s-completion-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm


They were but always good to see them again


----------



## JETSDAD

DisneyZB said:


> Got same day FP+ for Toy Story Mania today.  Hope that continues for people.


We decided to hop over to HS for fireworks but thought we'd grab a FP on our way. Was surprised to see TSM....now to decide whether to watch the fireworks or try to keep riding TSM instead.


----------



## Dan Murphy

rteetz said:


> They were but always good to see them again


How the heck did I miss them, still can't find them.


----------



## rteetz

mrsap said:


> Saw this this morning saying construction nearing completion. Pictures included...
> 
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...s-completion-at-disneys-hollywood-studios.htm





Dan Murphy said:


> How the heck did I miss them, still can't find them.



Page 84


----------



## wyonative78

We’ll be in WDW on June 30 and are wondering what it will be like at DHS for the opening of TSL. Any insight into if there will be a grand opening celebration that morning? We know it will be super crowded, but will regret it if we don’t at least try to see the grand opening! TIA


----------



## FastPasser.

Dan Murphy said:


> I could not find these updated photos from WDWMagic posted here.  If they were, here they are again.


It says that that those photos are from today but I was there tonight and the fence along the back of TSMM is about 1/4 to a 1/3 painted, but from the opposite end shown in the photos. They got a lot done today and I guess they'll meet in the middle. What was most noticeable to me since I was there late last week was how much less scaffolding there was.


----------



## Dan Murphy

rteetz said:


> Page 84


Okay, okay. . My excuse is my eyes are about 4 times older than yours


----------



## Dan Murphy

FastPasser. said:


> It says that that those photos are from today but I was there tonight and the fence along the back of TSMM is about 1/4 to a 1/3 painted, but from the opposite end shown in the photos. They got a lot done today and I guess they'll meet in the middle. What was most noticeable to me since I was there late last week was how much less scaffolding there was.


It does seem when the Imagineers and workers start getting close to the end of a project, they really seem to step up the pace


----------



## rteetz

Dan Murphy said:


> It does seem when the Imagineers and workers start getting close to the end of a project, they really seem to step up the pace


Especially when they have a deadline they can't miss


----------



## rteetz

Some of the new toy story mania queue revealed 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ne...ia-queue-unveiled-all-3-tracks-running-again/


----------



## SeeDisney

thanks for the share upload....hmmmm, didn't see my Mr. Potato head.     Any idea Ryan if the Slinky ride is longer than Seven Dwarfs?


----------



## BigRed98

SeeDisney said:


> thanks for the share upload....hmmmm, didn't see my Mr. Potato head.     Any idea Ryan if the Slinky ride is longer than Seven Dwarfs?



Slinky Coaster will be shorter than 7dmt.


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> Slinky Coaster will be shorter than 7dmt.


That’s not certain but likely. Longer than Barnstormer.


----------



## BigRed98

rteetz said:


> That’s not certain but likely. Longer than Barnstormer.



I know that it hasn’t been said how long it will be but I can’t see it being longer than 7dmt. I believe 7dmt is about 2 and half minutes long. With Slinky having no show scene (unless you consider Wheezy at end) and 2 mild launches, I can’t see it going over 2 and half minutes.


----------



## dachsie

rteetz said:


> That’s not certain but likely. Longer than Barnstormer.


The track looks bigger than 7DMT


----------



## rteetz

BigRed98 said:


> I know that it hasn’t been said how long it will be but I can’t see it being longer than 7dmt. I believe 7dmt is about 2 and half minutes long. With Slinky having no show scene (unless you consider Wheezy at end) and 2 mild launches, I can’t see it going over 2 and half minutes.


Agreed.


----------



## rteetz

dachsie said:


> The track looks bigger than 7DMT


It likely is but mine train slows down for a lift hill and show scene. This ride has neither.


----------



## FastPasser.

BigRed98 said:


> I can’t see it going over 2 and half minutes.


Is that a guess because that's what it's listed at.


----------



## DisneyPrincess1984

I'm looking forward to hearing from you all that get to ride it this summer because after all of this talk, my entire dream last night was about riding Slinky for the first time.


----------



## BigRed98

FastPasser. said:


> Is that a guess because that's what it's listed at.



Yeah, I was guessing the ride length based on that 7dmt has a show scene and lift hill and slinky has neither.


----------



## rteetz

Apparently coaster testing with CMs has begun.


----------



## yulilin3

not sure if this has been shared here. AP get exclusive opportunity to buy a slinky MB
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/p....PH.AM.02.04&dclid=CI2oj8KbjdsCFcpmwQodrDAFxw


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if this has been shared here. AP get exclusive opportunity to buy a slinky MB
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/p....PH.AM.02.04&dclid=CI2oj8KbjdsCFcpmwQodrDAFxw


Which makes me wish I lived in the area.


----------



## jimim

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if this has been shared here. AP get exclusive opportunity to buy a slinky MB
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/p....PH.AM.02.04&dclid=CI2oj8KbjdsCFcpmwQodrDAFxw



i'll have to gab one for my sun when we are down in a few weeks.  he is on a huge slinky kick cause of the new land.  he is pretty excited about it.  lol


----------



## Rivergirl2005

rteetz said:


> Apparently coaster testing with CMs has begun.



About time lol I'm glad to hear that they are ready to start testing slinky at least


----------



## bcactus

rteetz said:


> Which makes me wish I lived in the area.




I am heading down on 6/20 and if you want me to grab you one just let me know!


----------



## rteetz

bcactus said:


> I am heading down on 6/20 and if you want me to grab you one just let me know!


Ill get back to you on that!


----------



## joelkfla

yulilin3 said:


> not sure if this has been shared here. AP get exclusive opportunity to buy a slinky MB
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/p....PH.AM.02.04&dclid=CI2oj8KbjdsCFcpmwQodrDAFxw


Just wondering ... Did Disney send an email about this?


----------



## rteetz

joelkfla said:


> Just wondering ... Did Disney send an email about this?


No its on the AP page online.


----------



## Aron1012

joelkfla said:


> Just wondering ... Did Disney send an email about this?



I didn't get one yet.  But sometimes the AP emails go out in groups.


----------



## yulilin3

joelkfla said:


> Just wondering ... Did Disney send an email about this?


I saw it on their fb page


----------



## Katelinmac6588

abnihon said:


> So excited!
> Do we know if there will be a play area similar to Honey I Shrunk the Kids?



I remember that as a kid and miss it! I was lucky to get my daughter there before it closed but it would be a nice thing to bring back.!


----------



## dachsie

Am kinda bummed I wont be able to get one but Its probably for the best


----------



## PolyRob

Did anyone see the passholder "Summer Swag" advertised in the Mickey Monitor? I'm curious if this will be available early or starting when TSL actually opens.


----------



## PJR77

I haven't seen anything and I assume the answer is no, but are expecting mothers able to ride either of the new rides?


----------



## Princess_Lisa

rteetz said:


> Some of the new toy story mania queue revealed
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/05/photos-ne...ia-queue-unveiled-all-3-tracks-running-again/



FastPass availability and wait times seem to have improved significantly.



yulilin3 said:


> not sure if this has been shared here. AP get exclusive opportunity to buy a slinky MB
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/p....PH.AM.02.04&dclid=CI2oj8KbjdsCFcpmwQodrDAFxw



I'll be at MGM tomorrow. I'll have to check that out while I'm grabbing my Donald Duck magnet. On a side note, I got excited when I saw 20% off at H&V, but realized it ends before my birthday trip (have an ADR there one day).


----------



## TAK

Edited my original post (which was poorly written) to share some TSL advice: FastPass is wonky! Things are coming and going, availability isn't there one minute and is the next, and my window opened, I swear, early. So my advice: if you've got a trip coming up in 60 days or so, don't just check once and go, "Darn there's nothing there!" Keep refreshing, there's all kinds of magic afoot.


----------



## Linkura

PJR77 said:


> I haven't seen anything and I assume the answer is no, but are expecting mothers able to ride either of the new rides?


Mater's at DCA (identical ride system) does not have an expectant mothers clause, so Saucers should be ok.  Even Barmstormer/Gadget's Go Coaster have the "expectant mothers should not ride" clause, so Slinky is a no.


----------



## Capang

TAK said:


> Edited my original post (which was poorly written) to share some TSL advice: FastPass is wonky! Things are coming and going, availability isn't there one minute and is the next, and my window opened, I swear, early. So my advice: if you've got a trip coming up in 60 days or so, don't just check once and go, "Darn there's nothing there!" Keep refreshing, there's all kinds of magic afoot.


This is sage advice.  Two days ago when our window opened MDE was more temperamental than ever.  Logged in today and found all kinds of availability for SDD and AS2 (even FoP, but that's a different thread) that wasn't there a day or two ago.  So if you are stuck with no FP or times you don't like just keep checking back and refreshing.


----------



## KGolf31

Capang said:


> This is sage advice.  Two days ago when our window opened MDE was more temperamental than ever.  Logged in today and found all kinds of availability for SDD and AS2 (even FoP, but that's a different thread) that wasn't there a day or two ago.  So if you are stuck with no FP or times you don't like just keep checking back and refreshing.





TAK said:


> Edited my original post (which was poorly written) to share some TSL advice: FastPass is wonky! Things are coming and going, availability isn't there one minute and is the next, and my window opened, I swear, early. So my advice: if you've got a trip coming up in 60 days or so, don't just check once and go, "Darn there's nothing there!" Keep refreshing, there's all kinds of magic afoot.



We're still basing this off pre-closure in June? Assuming no FP availability after June 18th still?


----------



## Capang

KGolf31 said:


> We're still basing this off pre-closure in June? Assuming no FP availability after June 18th still?


I'm talking July.


----------



## luvmy2boyzz

Forgive me if this has already been answered but what is the new route for the entrance to TSMM? We like to rope drop and FP it.


----------



## PJR77

Linkura said:


> Mater's at DCA (identical ride system) does not have an expectant mothers clause, so Saucers should be ok.  Even Barmstormer/Gadget's Go Coaster have the "expectant mothers should not ride" clause, so Slinky is a no.



Thank you!


----------



## csgsu

I feel like I just won the lottery just randomly checking fast passes for opening day and there was a slinky dog coaster fast pass at 1015 am so I got that so fast lol....


----------



## SweetSerenity

csgsu said:


> I feel like I just won the lottery just randomly checking fast passes for opening day and there was a slinky dog coaster fast pass at 1015 am so I got that so fast lol....



Great for you!!!


----------



## ratdog9

Wow just for the heck of it tried for a toy story fast pass and it appeared!!!! Guess it pays to randomly check


----------



## rteetz

Things are looking pretty good based on today’s aerial updates!


----------



## Texans_loyal

not sure if this has been mentioned yet:

BoxLunch, a favorite retailer for Disney fans, has announced a mall tour to support the upcoming opening of Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World.


Interactive photo booths
Sneak peeks at the Toy Story Land concept art
Giveaways.
At select events, special guests will stop by the tour including a fan-created, life-size Pizza Planet Truck replica.
Mall Tour Dates:


5/19 & 5/20: Southern California/Brea Mall (Brea, CA)
6/2 & 6/3: Chandler Fashion Center (Chandler, AZ)
6/9 & 6/10: Mall of America (Bloomington, MN)
6/16 & 6/17: Orland Square (Orland Park, IL)
6/23 & 6/24: Altamonte Mall (Altamonte Springs, FL)
https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...presented-by-box-lunch-to-tour-united-states/


----------



## houseofmouse5

I had a similar experience with the SDD FP as many others here.  At 60+ days I tried to get SDD and there was nothing there and for the heck of it a few days later I checked and there where probably 20 time slots available.  Don't get discouraged if you don't get it right away just keep at it.


----------



## Abbey1

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eek-into-toy-story-land-at-walt-disney-world/

From the Disney Parks Blog:

Hey guys! What’s better than dinner and a movie? Dinner, a movie and a behind-the-scenes sneak peek into this summer’s most anticipated opening at Walt Disney World Resort: Toy Story Land!

This Wednesday, May 23, tune in to “Toy Story 3” on ABC from 8-10 p.m. ET to join your favorite Toy Story pals as Woody, Buzz Lightyear and the rest of the gang return for an all-new adventure. They join a few new faces – some plastic, some plush – including Barbie’s counterpart Ken, a thespian hedgehog named Mr. Pricklepants and a strawberry-scented bear named Lots-O-Huggin’ Bear.

Throughout the night, actors Zach Braff (ABC’s “Alex Inc.”) & Eden Sher (ABC’s “The Middle”) will give viewers front-row access to the new Toy Story Land opening June 30 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.

Yeah, that’s pretty awesome. I know what I’m having for dinner on Wednesday: popcorn and gummy bears!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Abbey1 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eek-into-toy-story-land-at-walt-disney-world/
> 
> From the Disney Parks Blog:
> 
> Hey guys! What’s better than dinner and a movie? Dinner, a movie and a behind-the-scenes sneak peek into this summer’s most anticipated opening at Walt Disney World Resort: Toy Story Land!
> 
> This Wednesday, May 23, tune in to “Toy Story 3” on ABC from 8-10 p.m. ET to join your favorite Toy Story pals as Woody, Buzz Lightyear and the rest of the gang return for an all-new adventure. They join a few new faces – some plastic, some plush – including Barbie’s counterpart Ken, a thespian hedgehog named Mr. Pricklepants and a strawberry-scented bear named Lots-O-Huggin’ Bear.
> 
> Throughout the night, actors Zach Braff (ABC’s “Alex Inc.”) & Eden Sher (ABC’s “The Middle”) will give viewers front-row access to the new Toy Story Land opening June 30 at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.
> 
> Yeah, that’s pretty awesome. I know what I’m having for dinner on Wednesday: popcorn and gummy bears!



Awesome! I hope they give us more images and video of the land but I fear that they won't


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

So without reading all these pages, I am guessing that there is currently no sign of previews for AP or DVC?  We were able to do one for Pandora and it was great, would love to do it again for TSL.


----------



## rteetz

4HOLIDAYS said:


> So without reading all these pages, I am guessing that there is currently no sign of previews for AP or DVC?  We were able to do one for Pandora and it was great, would love to do it again for TSL.


They likely will not be happening.


----------



## rteetz

Mr. Potato Head is confirmed to be returning in the new queue for Toy Story Mania!


----------



## rteetz

Anything pop up during Toy Story 3 tonight? I just turned it on.


----------



## SeeDisney

Yes, there are showing a good amount new footage of slinky especially.   Nothing new from *** ride....but it was mentioned that TSM “is expanded” not sure exactly what that entails.


----------



## Abbey1

Just found this clip online from tonight’s broadcast.


----------



## rteetz

SeeDisney said:


> Yes, there are showing a good amount new footage of slinky especially.   Nothing new from *** ride....but it was mentioned that TSM “is expanded” not sure exactly what that entails.


They are trying to push the third track that opened well over a year ago. That's Disney marketing for you.


----------



## Abbey1

A look at the Alien Swirling Saucers ride.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Abbey1 said:


> A look at the Alien Swirling Saucers ride.


Thanks for posting that condensed version of the highlights!


----------



## KateP85

Abbey1 said:


> Just found this clip online from tonight’s broadcast.



Another interview with shots from around peoples knees. What's with all the weird camera angles?!


----------



## mydisneyanytime

We are going on opening day.  We actually extended our trip so that we could be there just to say we were!  I am not planning in entering the park until around 10:30.  We have to change hotels that morning.  We do have a FP for the alien ride around noon though we have one for Tower around 11.  Is this doable with entering late in the morning?  I am hoping all of the crush of crowds will be gone.  Will we have problems getting in?  I know everything is speculation at this point but this is our first time doing opening day on anything!!


----------



## gap2368

mydisneyanytime said:


> We are going on opening day.  We actually extended our trip so that we could be there just to say we were!  I am not planning in entering the park until around 10:30.  We have to change hotels that morning.  We do have a FP for the alien ride around noon though we have one for Tower around 11.  Is this doable with entering late in the morning?  I am hoping all of the crush of crowds will be gone.  Will we have problems getting in?  I know everything is speculation at this point but this is our first time doing opening day on anything!!


I too will be there i did pandora last year and they had closed pandora due to it being too full but if you had a FP you could enter


mydisneyanytime said:


> We are going on opening day.  We actually extended our trip so that we could be there just to say we were!  I am not planning in entering the park until around 10:30.  We have to change hotels that morning.  We do have a FP for the alien ride around noon though we have one for Tower around 11.  Is this doable with entering late in the morning?  I am hoping all of the crush of crowds will be gone.  Will we have problems getting in?  I know everything is speculation at this point but this is our first time doing opening day on anything!!


i did opening for Pandora’s and will do opening for TSL too.  For pandora if you had a FP they would let you in even when the land was closed


----------



## shanew21

I wonder how rope dropping TSL will be compared to Animal Kingdom last year. We're going in early august and basically don't have a prayer at fast-passing it since HS is our 60+1 day. We aren't interested in AS2 whatsoever (we rode the Mater ride at DCA), just SDD.


----------



## Bethislucy

shanew21 said:


> I wonder how rope dropping TSL will be compared to Animal Kingdom last year. We're going in early august and basically don't have a prayer at fast-passing it since HS is our 60+1 day. We aren't interested in AS2 whatsoever (we rode the Mater ride at DCA), just SDD.



Don't give up hope We are going for 2 nights only in July. So my 60 day I got Slinky dog it was in the evening but I got it and the next day 60+1 I got Alien mid morning. I didn't think we would get them either but we did.


----------



## shanew21

Bethislucy said:


> Don't give up hope We are going for 2 nights only in July. So my 60 day I got Slinky dog it was in the evening but I got it and the next day 60+1 I got Alien mid morning. I didn't think we would get them either but we did.


I'm just wondering if it's worth taking up a whole day of fastpasses at HS for Slinky Dog given the hours that it's open. 7am to 12:30am the day we're going, so we're considering a plan of rope dropping SDD and knocking out the other attractions early, then napping/lunch at the hotel and hopping to Epcot for the afternoon/evening. If there's anything we missed at HS we can hop back after Illuminations.


----------



## bcactus

I've got a  June 20-23 trip with my son and then a family trip July 14-22.  We have FP for both new rides in July but I'm worried my son will be decked out in full Toy Story regalia on the first trip and make me stand with him near the new entrance hoping to be picked for a random soft opening.  At least HS has beer carts I can take advantage of!


----------



## MrInfinity

shanew21 said:


> I'm just wondering if it's worth taking up a whole day of fastpasses at HS for Slinky Dog given the hours that it's open.


Well if your alternative is to hop to Epcot and use them there, that's not much better.  If doing that I think I'd happily use them at HS now that RnR is Tier-2.  Slinky + Rockin + Star Tours or Tower is a pretty good use of 3 FPs!  I would use them at HS, then get a later night FP for something at Epcot.


----------



## mdmama76

shanew21 said:


> I'm just wondering if it's worth taking up a whole day of fastpasses at HS for Slinky Dog given the hours that it's open. 7am to 12:30am the day we're going, so we're considering a plan of rope dropping SDD and knocking out the other attractions early, then napping/lunch at the hotel and hopping to Epcot for the afternoon/evening. If there's anything we missed at HS we can hop back after Illuminations.



This is basically my strategy too, except that it's not open late so we get done what we can, then move on. I am hoping the 7 am EMH thing is too early for a lot of people!


----------



## shanew21

MrInfinity said:


> Well if your alternative is to hop to Epcot and use them there, that's not much better.  If doing that I think I'd happily use them at HS now that RnR is Tier-2.  Slinky + Rockin + Star Tours or Tower is a pretty good use of 3 FPs!  I would use them at HS, then get a later night FP for something at Epcot.


Definitely a fair point. We are content in skipping FEA so maybe Soarin will be easy to get as a 4th FP+. 

Either way, I'm pretty sure we won't land a SDD FP on 60+1 at any time before noon.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

MrInfinity said:


> Well if your alternative is to hop to Epcot and use them there, that's not much better.  If doing that I think I'd happily use them at HS now that RnR is Tier-2.  Slinky + Rockin + Star Tours or Tower is a pretty good use of 3 FPs!  I would use them at HS, then get a later night FP for something at Epcot.



Once RNRC, BATB, and Fantasmic! are Tier 2, there will be so many more options. Right now, you really don't need a FP for anything Tier 2 except ToT and maybe Star Tours.

On a side note, FP (including 4th/same day) availability at MGM is great right now. I wonder if a lot of folks are waiting until TSL opens. I went last Saturday and decided to go again Sunday and was able to get morning FPs (an hour before RD) for TSMM with my choice of time and hit the Incredibles 2 Sneak Peek on the way.


----------



## shanew21

Princess_Lisa said:


> Once RNRC, BATB, and Fantasmic! are Tier 2, there will be so many more options. Right now, you really don't need a FP for anything Tier 2 except ToT and maybe Star Tours.
> 
> On a side note, FP (including 4th/same day) availability at MGM is great right now. I wonder if a lot of folks are waiting until TSL opens. I went last Saturday and decided to go again Sunday and was able to get morning FPs (an hour before RD) for TSMM with my choice of time.


Considering afternoon fast passes at Epcot will be way easier to get than early HS fastpasses, I may try for SDD right away then settle for Epcot if I don't get it.


----------



## kat_lh

Princess_Lisa said:


> Once RNRC, BATB, and Fantasmic! are Tier 2, there will be so many more options. Right now, you really don't need a FP for anything Tier 2 except ToT and maybe Star Tours.



Are these for sure dropping to Tier 2?


----------



## BlueSuitDonald

Yes they are. Only the Toy story rides will be tier 1


----------



## MrInfinity

kat_lh said:


> Are these for sure dropping to Tier 2?


Yeah definitely!  It's already done.  6/30 and after.  I've got RNR booked as a Tier-2 post-Toy-Story-Land.


----------



## gap2368

kat_lh said:


> Are these for sure dropping to Tier 2?


Yes I have TSMM for my tier 1 and RNR and TOT for my tier two I was at Disney for my 60 day Mark and both new rides for TSL opening day were gone when I relished I could book my FP


----------



## mesaboy2

kat_lh said:


> Are these for sure dropping to Tier 2?



The FP FAQ is frequently updated with this kind of information.


----------



## cbl1

Yes it was great for my July dates I got my toy story one (lucked into slinky dog) and then for my 2nd and 3rd I got Rockin' Roller Coaster and Tower of Terror.    Never could have previously booked such a good combo.


----------



## washwords

So we are going june 20-24 w a 5 yo. Couldnt get fast passes for tsm. Now i know why. Think it is gonna be just insane to try to do it at all. Im not evrn sure she will love it and cant imagine us being terribly successful at a mad cap rope dash. Any thoyghts?


----------



## Aron1012

washwords said:


> So we are going june 20-24 w a 5 yo. Couldnt get fast passes for tsm. Now i know why. Think it is gonna be just insane to try to do it at all. Im not evrn sure she will love it and cant imagine us being terribly successful at a mad cap rope dash. Any thoyghts?



Nobody knows for sure but if they are running 3 tracks with no fastpasses it will likely be 30 min or less standby.  We are there just before you so hoping that is how it works.

I would definitely try to do it.  Our daughter was 5 first time she tried and loved it.


----------



## SeeDisney

just watched the DSNY and Big Fat Panda preview of Toy story land he was able to get inside and he mentioned that the slinky rollercoaster will light up itself as well.   Cool!


----------



## DisneyKarenG

I am going to be at HS on June 24 - is Toy Story Mania still blocked for fastpasses on that day??


----------



## Violetspider

DisneyKarenG said:


> I am going to be at HS on June 24 - is Toy Story Mania still blocked for fastpasses on that day??



I'm there on June 25th and TSMM FP is still unavailable for me. Just checked Touring Plans and there are none on the 24th either. They are listed as Distribution Done, but I believe they have not issued any fast passes for TSMM from June 19th through the opening of TSL. The ride is scheduled to be Stand By Only as far as we know.


----------



## old lady

Are you waiting for it or not?


----------



## Krisshay13

DisneyKarenG said:


> I am going to be at HS on June 24 - is Toy Story Mania still blocked for fastpasses on that day??


We will be there on the 24th, too.  Plan right now is to go straight there for EMH.


----------



## rteetz

old lady said:


> Are you waiting for it or not?


I’m in line right now.


----------



## joelkfla

rteetz said:


> I’m in line right now.


For what?


----------



## rteetz

joelkfla said:


> For what?


I’m joking...


----------



## joelkfla

rteetz said:


> I’m joking...


Oh.


----------



## anneboleyn

I can’t believe Toy Story Land will be opening in just over a month. It feels like just yesterday that they announced it. I can’t wait to hear about the opening day insanity lol


----------



## pinkgirlmommy

I am so bummed that we leave on the 23rd and will miss it!  I guess they really aren't going to do a preview for DVC and Passholders?  I was really hoping, but it seems unlikely at this point since they haven't announced it.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

anneboleyn said:


> I can’t believe Toy Story Land will be opening in just over a month. It feels like just yesterday that they announced it. I can’t wait to hear about the opening day insanity lol


I'm with you on that!  We go in September. Hopefully the crowds will have died down a little.


----------



## anneboleyn

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I'm with you on that!  We go in September. Hopefully the crowds will have died down a little.



From your lips to the rat’s ears!


----------



## MJ6987

Will they be doing unannounced soft openings for this soon do you think?  My colleague is there this week so I am wondering on his behalf really. 

I remember being lucky enough to get into New Fantasyland prior to official opening. No announcements or signposting, you just wandered in and not many people seemed to know about it so there were no queues!


----------



## rteetz

MJ6987 said:


> Will they be doing unannounced soft openings for this soon do you think?  My colleague is there this week so I am wondering on his behalf really.
> 
> I remember being lucky enough to get into New Fantasyland prior to official opening. No announcements or signposting, you just wandered in and not many people seemed to know about it so there were no queues!


Not this week. Far too early.


----------



## MJ6987

rteetz said:


> Not this week. Far too early.


OK thanks.


----------



## Manicgamer

rteetz said:


> Not this week. Far too early.



We will be going down on the 13th, hopefully we will get lucky when we are down!


----------



## grumpy28

Trying to decide if we should go to opening day. June 30 is our first day (this trip) at WDW. What is opening day in a new land like? Anyone know? I understand it will be crowded, but will it be so crowded that it is no fun? We do not have FPs ATM, so unless something opens up, we would not be riding the new rides. Just wondering if opening day is worth the "hassle"? Also, is there exclusive merchandise for that day? We have APs (not Fl residents/no black out dates) and will be back in Sept, just trying to see what to expect if we decided to go on June 30. Or would July 1 be any better? Or just wait until Sept? Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## yulilin3

grumpy28 said:


> Trying to decide if we should go to opening day. June 30 is our first day (this trip) at WDW. What is opening day in a new land like? Anyone know? I understand it will be crowded, but will it be so crowded that it is no fun? We do not have FPs ATM, so unless something opens up, we would not be riding the new rides. Just wondering if opening day is worth the "hassle"? Also, is there exclusive merchandise for that day? We have APs (not Fl residents/no black out dates) and will be back in Sept, just trying to see what to expect if we decided to go on June 30. Or would July 1 be any better? Or just wait until Sept? Sorry for so many questions!


this has been discussed on this thread a couple of times. It will be very very busy and crowded. Depending on the time you arrive you might not even have access to the land since it is likely it will close due to capacity at some point through out the morning.
Just as a reference, Pandora closed within the first hour of the land opening and people lined up for hours outside of the land (but still inside AK) to be able to just go in. Many here are planning on arriving at DHS by 6am.
There will likely be exclusive merchandise, lines for that might be long as well but the merchandise should last all day.
July 1st shouldn't be a lot different, I think that it will be crowded for the entire Summer season. 
Now it depends on what you can tolerate in terms of crowds, I actually enjoy the pandemonium and the craziness that comes with it. Nothing like being in a new land that has been anticipated for a while but we are all different


----------



## grumpy28

yulilin3 said:


> this has been discussed on this thread a couple of times. It will be very very busy and crowded. Depending on the time you arrive you might not even have access to the land since it is likely it will close due to capacity at some point through out the morning.
> Just as a reference, Pandora closed within the first hour of the land opening and people lined up for hours outside of the land (but still inside AK) to be able to just go in. Many here are planning on arriving at DHS by 6am.
> There will likely be exclusive merchandise, lines for that might be long as well but the merchandise should last all day.
> July 1st shouldn't be a lot different, I think that it will be crowded for the entire Summer season.
> Now it depends on what you can tolerate in terms of crowds, I actually enjoy the pandemonium and the craziness that comes with it. Nothing like being in a new land that has been anticipated for a while but we are all different



Thank you for the reply.


----------



## DJFan88

grumpy28 said:


> Trying to decide if we should go to opening day. June 30 is our first day (this trip) at WDW. What is opening day in a new land like? Anyone know? I understand it will be crowded, but will it be so crowded that it is no fun? We do not have FPs ATM, so unless something opens up, we would not be riding the new rides. Just wondering if opening day is worth the "hassle"? Also, is there exclusive merchandise for that day? We have APs (not Fl residents/no black out dates) and will be back in Sept, just trying to see what to expect if we decided to go on June 30. Or would July 1 be any better? Or just wait until Sept? Sorry for so many questions!



We're there before and after that date and we are not touching it until extra magic morning hours on Monday and Tuesday and then we have FPs.  Hoping for a little extra breathing room at other parks over the weekend.


----------



## grumpy28

DJFan88 said:


> We're there before and after that date and we are not touching it until extra magic morning hours on Monday and Tuesday and then we have FPs.  Hoping for a little extra breathing room at other parks over the weekend.



Yes, that's another thing I was wondering....I wonder if the other parks will be a lot less crowded since everyone else will be at HS?? I hope so!


----------



## kittylady1972

Well due to a glitch with my FILs MDE accounts (he needed to have them merged because he created a new account while he still had an old account) we ended up losing ALL of the FPs we had booked for the TSL rides during the first week of July!  They managed to keep his ticket and his room reservations all linked (they were on the old account) but dropped every one of his FPs including 1 for SlinkyDog and one for Saucers.  We managed to rebook him on the saucers on the last day, but at the same time we are scheduled to do the SD coaster.  I'm hopeful for same day FPs for him once we get there.  I'm so mad about them all being dropped like that.


----------



## LiamsDISMom

kittylady1972 said:


> Well due to a glitch with my FILs MDE accounts (he needed to have them merged because he created a new account while he still had an old account) we ended up losing ALL of the FPs we had booked for the TSL rides during the first week of July!  They managed to keep his ticket and his room reservations all linked (they were on the old account) but dropped every one of his FPs including 1 for SlinkyDog and one for Saucers.  We managed to rebook him on the saucers on the last day, but at the same time we are scheduled to do the SD coaster.  I'm hopeful for same day FPs for him once we get there.  I'm so mad about them all being dropped like that.


In the past for me if the system dropped them,  IT will recover them by giving you an open ended time.


----------



## travelgirl77

Quick question about opening day....we do have FPs for the new rides in TSL, but we were not planning on camping out ahead of our FP time of 9:00.  Is there a chance we will not be admitted (i.e. they close the park) even though we have FPs?  I guess what I am asking is do we need to camp out or arrive wayyyyy early even though we have FPs for TSL?


----------



## PrincessV

travelgirl77 said:


> Quick question about opening day....we do have FPs for the new rides in TSL, but we were not planning on camping out ahead of our FP time of 9:00.  Is there a chance we will not be admitted (i.e. they close the park) even though we have FPs?  I guess what I am asking is do we need to camp out or arrive wayyyyy early even though we have FPs for TSL?


If they follow the same process as they did for Pandora, people with FPs will be admitted into TSL at the beginning of their FP time window. For Pandora, there was a standby line for people who did not have FPs to wait for entry into the new land, and a separate line for folks entering at their FP time. Once in, you could stay there as long as you wished. I would imagine that if the entire park closed to capacity, FP holders would still be admitted.


----------



## LiamsDISMom

PrincessV said:


> If they follow the same process as they did for Pandora, people with FPs will be admitted into TSL at the beginning of their FP time window. For Pandora, there was a standby line for people who did not have FPs to wait for entry into the new land, and a separate line for folks entering at their FP time. Once in, you could stay there as long as you wished. I would imagine that if the entire park closed to capacity, FP holders would still be admitted.



Toy story mania should count for this too you think? It is our Day 1 so didn't get the new rides until later in week. But have TSM on the 30th.


----------



## PrincessV

LiamsDISMom said:


> Toy story mania should count for this too you think? It is our Day 1 so didn't get the new rides until later in week. But have TSM on the 30th.


TBH I haven't paid any attention to TSM - I'm assuming its entrance will be within TSL when TSL opens? If so, I'd think TSM FPs would allow entry into TSL ahead of standby.


----------



## CAS239

travelgirl77 said:


> Quick question about opening day....we do have FPs for the new rides in TSL, but we were not planning on camping out ahead of our FP time of 9:00.  Is there a chance we will not be admitted (i.e. they close the park) even though we have FPs?  I guess what I am asking is do we need to camp out or arrive wayyyyy early even though we have FPs for TSL?


The park won't close. 

It's a good bet the land will likely close and a line will form for entrance for the first couple days. You'll be allowed in with a FP. 

I wouldn't get there super early.


----------



## CAS239

LiamsDISMom said:


> Toy story mania should count for this too you think? It is our Day 1 so didn't get the new rides until later in week. But have TSM on the 30th.


It should since the entrance for TSMM is now in TSL


----------



## epcotobsessed

this has been discussed on this thread a couple of times. It will be very very busy and crowded. Depending on the time you arrive you might not even have access to the land since it is likely it will close due to capacity at some point through out the morning.
Just as a reference, Pandora closed within the first hour of the land opening and people lined up for hours outside of the land (but still inside AK) to be able to just go in. Many here are planning on arriving at DHS by 6am.

Thanks for sharing this, I had no idea that happened at Pandora/AK. I had plans to go to HS on July 1. I am now seriously second guessing those and thinking we should skip that park entirely this time around. Hmm.


----------



## dina444444

epcotobsessed said:


> this has been discussed on this thread a couple of times. It will be very very busy and crowded. Depending on the time you arrive you might not even have access to the land since it is likely it will close due to capacity at some point through out the morning.
> Just as a reference, Pandora closed within the first hour of the land opening and people lined up for hours outside of the land (but still inside AK) to be able to just go in. Many here are planning on arriving at DHS by 6am.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this, I had no idea that happened at Pandora/AK. I had plans to go to HS on July 1. I am now seriously second guessing those and thinking we should skip that park entirely this time around. Hmm.


I was at pandora for day 2. When I finally went over to go in around 1pm it was open access entry. They did restrict entry in the evening before emh.


----------



## PrincessV

epcotobsessed said:


> Thanks for sharing this, I had no idea that happened at Pandora/AK. I had plans to go to HS on July 1. I am now seriously second guessing those and thinking we should skip that park entirely this time around. Hmm.





dina444444 said:


> I was at pandora for day 2. When I finally went over to go in around 1pm it was open access entry. They did restrict entry in the evening before emh.


Yep, I was at Pandora for opening weekend (can't remember if it was day 2 or 3?) and had no problem getting in. When I walked by earlier in the day, thre was no standby line. When I returned later to actually enter with my FOP FP, there was a standby line. But I walked in with my FP, no problem.


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

I apologize if this question has already been asked, but how early will guests be able to park at DHS? Also with all of the construction is there only one entrance that you are able to use when driving into the park? Thanks!


----------



## CAS239

Uncle Donald Wess said:


> I apologize if this question has already been asked, but how early will guests be able to park at DHS? Also with all of the construction is there only one entrance that you are able to use when driving into the park? Thanks!



You can park as early as you want. The parking lots don't close. 

Unless it's changed within the last month, there's 2 entrances into HS


----------



## jillhou

Just was notified I will be in Orlando when this opens! Are all fast passes gone for July 2. I assume they are but thought I would check..


----------



## DJFan88

jillhou said:


> Just was notified I will be in Orlando when this opens! Are all fast passes gone for July 2. I assume they are but thought I would check..



Looks like still TSM, RnR, ToT, Fantasmic.  No more SDD, AS2, ST


----------



## jillhou

DJFan88 said:


> Looks like still TSM, RnR, ToT, Fantasmic.  No more SDD, AS2, ST


Thanks so much for checking!


----------



## 123SA

I'm so bummed.  It opens JUNE 30, not MAY 30.  I was planning to look for reports tomorrow.


----------



## anneboleyn

123SA said:


> I'm so bummed.  It opens JUNE 30, not MAY 30.  I was planning to look for reports tomorrow.



Oh man...that is like the Disney World equivalent of thinking it is Friday when it is really Wednesday lol


----------



## Wood Nymph

We just booked a last minute trip a couple days ago and we are arriving on June 30th. We will be at the YC and I thought i would be fun to see TSL on opening Day. I was able to get a fp for TSMM at 7 pm. Do you think there will be huge crowds that late in the day? We probably won't wander over there until after dinner. 

I can't imagine that this land will have the same huge crowds that Pandora did.


----------



## rteetz

Wood Nymph said:


> We just booked a last minute trip a couple days ago and we are arriving on June 30th. We will be at the YC and I thought i would be fun to see TSL on opening Day. I was able to get a fp for TSMM at 7 pm. Do you think there will be huge crowds that late in the day? We probably won't wander over there until after dinner.
> 
> I can't imagine that this land will have the same huge crowds that Pandora did.


Opening day will likely be crowded no matter what.


----------



## JBinORL

I'd think the crowds would be bigger than Pandora, given Toy Story is a much more popular franchise than Avatar, no?


----------



## FCDub

Wood Nymph said:


> I can't imagine that this land will have the same huge crowds that Pandora did.



Of course it will. Think of all the people who bemoaned Pandora and said "Does anyone care about Avatar?"

Now multiply that to take into account a beloved, family-friendly film franchise in a park that people keep saying "Well, we'll skip it until Toy Story opens."

It's going to be nuts.


----------



## rteetz

JBinORL said:


> I'd think the crowds would be bigger than Pandora, given Toy Story is a much more popular franchise than Avatar, no?


Probably. People didn't know what to expect as much with Pandora either. I think more people know what to expect with Toy Story land.


----------



## rteetz

FCDub said:


> Of course it will. Think of all the people who bemoaned Pandora and said "Does anyone care about Avatar?"
> 
> Now multiply that to take into account a beloved, family-friendly film franchise in a park that people keep saying "Well, we'll skip it until Toy Story opens."
> 
> It's going to be nuts.


I actually think more people are waiting for Star Wars than Toy Story.


----------



## memo10

Wood Nymph said:


> We just booked a last minute trip a couple days ago and we are arriving on June 30th. We will be at the YC and I thought i would be fun to see TSL on opening Day. I was able to get a fp for TSMM at 7 pm. Do you think there will be huge crowds that late in the day? We probably won't wander over there until after dinner.
> 
> I can't imagine that this land will have the same huge crowds that Pandora did.



Lol. Yeah, it’s going to be crazy for a while.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I actually think more people are waiting for Star Wars than Toy Story.


It will be Pandora+ TSLand x 10000


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> It will be Pandora+ TSLand x 10000


Only 10000?


----------



## yaya74

Which of these three rides will be easier to get as the 4th FP+??  SDD, TSMM or Alien Saucers?
Currently I have a FP+ for TSMM... not sure if I did the right thing...


----------



## Capang

yaya74 said:


> Which of these three rides will be easier to get as the 4th FP+??  SDD, TSMM or Alien Saucers?
> Currently I have a FP+ for TSMM... not sure if I did the right thing...


I’d go with SDD as the FP and hope for a 4th of TSMM.


----------



## DaveNan

rteetz said:


> Probably. People didn't know what to expect as much with Pandora either. I think more people know what to expect with Toy Story land.


From the images I don't think TSL is very large either, so it may not handle crowds that well.  Pandora is not huge but there are several paths and interactive areas to handle the people.  In TSL looks like there is one courtyard.


----------



## rteetz

DaveNan said:


> From the images I don't think TSL is very large either, so it may not handle crowds that well.  Pandora is not huge but there are several paths and interactive areas to handle the people.  In TSL looks like there is one courtyard.


Toy Story is only about an acre smaller than Pandora. The Toy Story paths are wider as well.


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> Toy Story is only about an acre smaller than Pandora. The Toy Story paths are wider as well.


Now I wonder what is the capacity of Slinky queue compared to FoP. FoP can hold a lot of people in line


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Now I wonder what is the capacity of Slinky queue compared to FoP. FoP can hold a lot of people in line


I don’t think Slinky’s queue will be as large as it’s not an E-ticket attraction like Flight of Passage is.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I don’t think Slinky’s queue will be as large as it’s not an E-ticket attraction like Flight of Passage is.


I am interested though in how a large amount of people in line, as I assume there will be, will do in Toy Story Land.

As a way to understand what I mean I know in Pandora it was not exactly ideal based on the pictures that were taken how the line spilled out into the land. I'm not saying the crowds would be the same just wondering how the excess line of people will impact the land.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Today is 30 days from June 30. I just took a look and they only have TSMM with evening times. No SDD or AS2. I would agree, get FP for SDD and hope for a 4th for TSMM.

[EDIT] I grabbed a 6:35 PM for TSMM to get into the land. Going to keep trying to modify. Fingers crossed for SDD.


----------



## yulilin3

I work at a gift shop on I-Drive and get back home around 1;30am. Set my alarm for 6:59am cause I'm an AP. I was not expecting to get any of the new rides at all but it did take about 15 minutes of going in and out of both app and site to be able to even the into the fp area. Finally got in and was able to grab TSMM for 5pm. It works for me because I was not planning on arriving at DHS until mid afternoon anyways and this way at least I'll be able to go inside and see it in the evening


----------



## Pauly3

30 Day Booking this AM for our offsite vacay and was able to snag a 5:10PM FP+ for TSMM on TSL Opening Day.  Of course no SDD or AS2 available but just happy to at least see TSMM finally open up for FP+ they were not available 6/24 - 6/29/2018.


----------



## Artax

I am curious what time most people here plan to be in line at park opening on the 30th. I was thinking about an hour early would be enough to be close to the front. The only frame of reference I have on getting to DHS early was on star wars weekends a few times. We always showed up about 45m early and were always within 10 people or so from the turnstyles.



yulilin3 said:


> I work at a gift shop on I-Drive and get back home around 1;30am. Set my alarm for 6:59am cause I'm an AP. I was not expecting to get any of the new rides at all but it did take about 15 minutes of going in and out of both app and site to be able to even the into the fp area. Finally got in and was able to grab TSMM for 5pm. It works for me because I was not planning on arriving at DHS until mid afternoon anyways and this way at least I'll be able to go inside and see it in the evening



Maybe We will see you Yulilin. Not sure if you remember but we met the first day of star wars weekend in the line for chewy in 2015. We were first in line for chewy at park opening with my mother and son. Your daughter wore the sabine costume that day. 

We are going to hit rope drop and will most likely take a mid day break but we have a AS2 FP in the evening so we will be in Toy story land in the evening.


----------



## yulilin3

Artax said:


> I am curious what time most people here plan to be in line at park opening on the 30th. I was thinking about an hour early would be enough to be close to the front. The only frame of reference I have on getting to DHS early was on star wars weekends a few times. We always showed up about 45m early and were always within 10 people or so from the turnstyles.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe We will see you Yulilin. Not sure if you remember but we met the first day of star wars weekend in the line for chewy in 2015. We were first in line for chewy at park opening with my mother and son. Your daughter wore the sabine costume that day.
> 
> We are going to hit rope drop and will most likely take a mid day break but we have a AS2 FP in the evening so we will be in Toy story land in the evening.


Sww  my Facebook memories are filled with past years of pictures
That would be great to meet again


----------



## rteetz




----------



## mister morrow

rteetz said:


>



this is so cute omg


----------



## epcotobsessed

Going on July 1, staying at YC, our plan has gone from waking at 5:30 to waking at 5, because what's 30 minutes more of sleep, really? We will walk to HS and plan to be there by 5:30am. I am betting that we will be not even close to the first people there but hopefully we'll be in the first 100? I'll happily report back!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Checked again and TSMM is now only available after 9:20 PM (a little over an hour before park close).


----------



## Polyonmymind

I'm more concerned about the 14 million strollers parked all over the place, then I am the amount of people the land can hold.


----------



## Ride Junkie

DJFan88 said:


> We're there before and after that date and we are not touching it until extra magic morning hours on Monday and Tuesday and then we have FPs.  Hoping for a little extra breathing room at other parks over the weekend.



I think we'll try this strategy too.  We had no idea Toy Story Land was opening during our trip!  We did the TSMM opening day dash at DCA (pure dumb luck we happened to be there) and it was insane.


----------



## DJFan88

Ride Junkie said:


> I think we'll try this strategy too.  We had no idea Toy Story Land was opening during our trip!  We did the TSMM opening day dash at DCA (pure dumb luck we happened to be there) and it was insane.



Since reading some of these other people's thoughts I'm thinking even on Monday and Tuesday the 7am hours are going to be bad??  If that's the case , maybe we can hit RnR and maybe ST then, and then head over to our FP?  Originally I had hoped to hit TSM during early entry 1st..


----------



## hiroMYhero

@rteetz - You posted Rafiki petting zoo animals but not my favorite Mickey pitching to José Altuve in a major TSL promo?  Mickey’s “friend” will be upset. 

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wP72/walt-disney-world-toy-story-mania-featuring-jos-altuve


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> @rteetz - You posted Rafiki petting zoo animals but not my favorite Mickey pitching to José Altuve in a major TSL promo?  Mickey’s “friend” will be upset.
> 
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wP72/walt-disney-world-toy-story-mania-featuring-jos-altuve


I think Mickeys friend is already upset with me.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Can’t believe we’re 30 days out.  Getting closer!


----------



## Suejacken

@GADisneyDad14 sounds like we arrive the same day. My family arrives on 6/30. Can’t wait


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Suejacken said:


> @GADisneyDad14 sounds like we arrive the same day. My family arrives on 6/30. Can’t wait



Lol, I wish.  I more meant the collective “we”, as in the DIS, us crazy folks on this thread, etc.  But I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Any updates on the speed of slinky dog. I choose the toy story mania pass over it today cause it seemed slow in videos. I’ll use my luck and just try and get one while at the park after 3rd


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Any updates on the speed of slinky dog. I choose the toy story mania pass over it today cause it seemed slow in videos. I’ll use my luck and just try and get one while at the park after 3rd


I’d expect Barnstormer-ish?


----------



## ArielSRL

hiroMYhero said:


> @rteetz - You posted Rafiki petting zoo animals but not my favorite Mickey pitching to José Altuve in a major TSL promo?  Mickey’s “friend” will be upset.
> 
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wP72/walt-disney-world-toy-story-mania-featuring-jos-altuve


I will have to show this to DH. He is from Louisiana but because they have no baseball team, his team has always been the Astros. He does now work for the Braves Radio Network so he roots for them as well, but the Astros are his "home" team.


----------



## TAK

rteetz said:


> I’d expect Barnstormer-ish?



For whatever this is worth, I asked the CM who was with that model of TSL they had in One Man's Dream for a while about that comparison, and how fast SDD was going to be. I'm not a roller coaster person so I said, "I've been on Barmstormer, will it be like that?", and his specific response was, "No where near as fast as Barmstormer." Take that for what you will!


----------



## glocon

If anyone needs it I see sdd at 355 on 6/30 now. There was nothing available yesterday for 6/30...


----------



## DJFan88

TAK said:


> For whatever this is worth, I asked the CM who was with that model of TSL they had in One Man's Dream for a while about that comparison, and how fast SDD was going to be. I'm not a roller coaster person so I said, "I've been on Barmstormer, will it be like that?", and his specific response was, "No where near as fast as Barmstormer." Take that for what you will!



I kind of figured it was more of a kiddie ride and thankfully no one at our house has a desire to go on it, so our FPs went to AS2 and TSM


----------



## rteetz

TAK said:


> For whatever this is worth, I asked the CM who was with that model of TSL they had in One Man's Dream for a while about that comparison, and how fast SDD was going to be. I'm not a roller coaster person so I said, "I've been on Barmstormer, will it be like that?", and his specific response was, "No where near as fast as Barmstormer." Take that for what you will!


Barnstormer isn't very fast though...


----------



## JennLTX

hiroMYhero said:


> @rteetz - You posted Rafiki petting zoo animals but not my favorite Mickey pitching to José Altuve in a major TSL promo?  Mickey’s “friend” will be upset.
> 
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wP72/walt-disney-world-toy-story-mania-featuring-jos-altuve


I DIDN'T KNOW THAT EXISTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I love Jose.  He, George Springer and Carlos Correa do commercials here for HEB, and they're fabulous.


----------



## hiroMYhero

JennLTX said:


> I DIDN'T KNOW THAT EXISTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love Jose.  He, George Springer and Carlos Correa do commercials here for HEB, and they're fabulous.


Even though the promo was filmed months ago, it was recently released! It was Mickey’s idea to pitch to José and he kept swinging away.  Mickey said he and his family were wonderful!


----------



## Texans_loyal

hiroMYhero said:


> @rteetz - You posted Rafiki petting zoo animals but not my favorite Mickey pitching to José Altuve in a major TSL promo?  Mickey’s “friend” will be upset.
> 
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wP72/walt-disney-world-toy-story-mania-featuring-jos-altuve



MVP MVP MVP 



JennLTX said:


> I DIDN'T KNOW THAT EXISTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love Jose.  He, George Springer and Carlos Correa do commercials here for HEB, and they're fabulous.



Detecting notes of unrefinement. so uncivilized.


----------



## Ride Junkie

I wonder if it would be better to try for 6/28 or 29 and hope for a soft opening?  Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Ride Junkie said:


> I wonder if it would be better to try for 6/28 or 29 and hope for a soft opening?  Has anyone heard anything?


The only thing that’s known is that CMs coordinating the meet and greets will be trained for their new responsibilities in the new land sometime next week. All that means is the entertainment component will be set and ready to go.


----------



## TAK

rteetz said:


> Barnstormer isn't very fast though...



For a wimp like me it is, but in general, no. 

 So either it’s going to be even slower than that or this particular CM was wrong. He was knowledgeable and right about other things, but who can say?


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Ride Junkie said:


> I wonder if it would be better to try for 6/28 or 29 and hope for a soft opening?  Has anyone heard anything?



I think I'm going to give the weekend before (June 23-24) a try. Interestingly, it shows out of FastPasses for every day* between the time TSMM reopens and when TSL opens. So, I wonder if they might do something during that time.

*MDE also shows no FastPasses for anything at any of the 4 parks for the 18th and 25th, so there's something glitchy going on also.


----------



## Pauly3

Princess_Lisa said:


> I think I'm going to give the weekend before (June 23-24) a try. Interestingly, it shows out of FastPasses for every day* between the time TSMM reopens and when TSL opens. So, I wonder if they might do something during that time.
> 
> *MDE also shows no FastPasses for anything at any of the 4 parks for the 18th and 25th, so there's something glitchy going on also.



No FP for TSMM prior to 6/30 and that was confirmed for me earlier. I just checked now and there still was FP available for 6/30 for TSMM. 



glocon said:


> If anyone needs it I see sdd at 355 on 6/30 now. There was nothing available yesterday for 6/30...



 If only that would pop up for me!  I guess you have to live refreshing the app or have good luck!


----------



## 5n0w White

Pauly3 said:


> No FP for TSMM prior to 6/30 and that was confirmed for me earlier. I just checked now and there still was FP available for 6/30 for TSMM.
> 
> 
> 
> If only that would pop up for me!  I guess you have to live refreshing the app or have good luck!



Lots of FP+ for SDD and AS2 for 6/30 (for 2 people). They must have just released more.  Keep trying.


----------



## yulilin3

5n0w White said:


> Lots of FP+ for SDD and AS2 for 6/30 (for 2 people). They must have just released more.  Keep trying.


Thank you so much! Just grabbed two for SDD at 4:50pm


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Thank you!!! Just got Slinky for the only AM we are going to be at HS! Feel much better about doing Aliens at Rope Drop!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

So are a majority of you guys not taking Toy Story Mania over the new ones?


----------



## JennLTX

Texans_loyal said:


> Detecting notes of unrefinement. so uncivilized.


MY FAVORITE ONE!!!


----------



## FCDub

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So are a majority of you guys not taking Toy Story Mania over the new ones?



It makes sense that people are going to go for new attractions, especially given TSM's expanded third track.


----------



## CJK

Just missed it! Nothing for any of the Toy Story attraction on June 30th anymore.  I'll keep checking!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

FCDub said:


> It makes sense that people are going to go for new attractions, especially given TSM's expanded third track.



So I assume you story mania will have a better chance of 4th fast pass then slinky dog then. If so maybe I’ll chsnge it to slinky


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> So I assume you story mania will have a better chance of 4th fast pass then slinky dog then. If so maybe I’ll chsnge it to slinky


It should but I wouldn’t expect it.


----------



## rteetz

A few minor things.

Slinky will be ready to go for opening no problem. 

AS2 and the Toy Story Mania queue are going to be a race to the finish. 

Don’t expect elaborate queues. Toy Story Mania will probably have the best queue of the three. 

I have new aerial images of the land in the aerial images thread on rumors and news.


----------



## SeeDisney

i was figuring that queue would be elaborate to help the children with the lines.


----------



## soniam

rteetz said:


> Barnstormer isn't very fast though...



I beg to differ. I have sneezes last longer than Barnstormer


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> I beg to differ. I have sneezes last longer than Barnstormer


In length sure. I meant speed more than anything lol.


----------



## 720L

Arriving tomorrow hoping for a soft opening this coming week!!


----------



## rteetz

720L said:


> Arriving tomorrow hoping for a soft opening this coming week!!


Very very unlikely


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> Very very unlikely



Friend of ours is there this week and says the way TSMM is setup right now is kind of a mess.  Be curious what it will be like June 18-30.


----------



## wdp

Any word of soft openings for VIP tours?


----------



## rteetz

wdp said:


> Any word of soft openings for VIP tours?


VIP guided tours don’t typically get into things early. Toy Story Land is going down to the wire to get done.


----------



## HookPan

Sorry if this has already been answered. Are they moving character meet and greets into TSL from their original location at Pixar place? If so what is that area going to be used for? Hoping to see more Pixar character M and Gs!


----------



## rteetz

HookPan said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered. Are they moving character meet and greets into TSL from their original location at Pixar place? If so what is that area going to be used for? Hoping to see more Pixar character M and Gs!


Yes, the current area will become backstage.


----------



## Tonyz

Oh wise and merciful @rteetz, what's your take on this? 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjj4BTbFjTw/******


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Oh wise and merciful @rteetz, what's your take on this?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bjj4BTbFjTw/******


Looks like he is a CM so looks like he was invited to a CM preview maybe? Possibly only Slinky as I don’t believe Aliens has people going yet. 

I wouldn’t read into this as anything for regular guests yet.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> I wouldn’t read into this as anything for regular guests yet.


The guy is a DHS Security Host and will need to become familiar with TSL, it may have something to do with that. Scheduled, required TSL info sessions for DHS CMs will begin in ten days. It may or may not include a TSL preview. Training and rehearsals for specific CMs also start at that time. Lots happening behind the scenes, but not for Guests.


----------



## Klayfish

FastPasser. said:


> The guy is a DHS Security Host and will need to become familiar with TSL, it may have something to do with that. Scheduled, required TSL info sessions for DHS CMs will begin in ten days. It may or may not include a TSL preview. Training and rehearsals for specific CMs also start at that time. Lots happening behind the scenes, but not for Guests.



Ooooohhhh, our first park day is just 11 days away.   Very, very cautiously optimistic (OK, just hoping against hope) that they'll involve AP guests as part of the training for CMs.  I'll play the role of happy guest, angry guest, guest with a cranky baby (my 10 year old twins can act like babies, trust me...), pushy guest, whatever.  Name it, I'm your guy.


----------



## FastPasser.

Klayfish said:


> Ooooohhhh, our first park day is just 11 days away.   Very, very cautiously optimistic (OK, just hoping against hope) that they'll involve AP guests as part of the training for CMs.  I'll play the role of happy guest, angry guest, guest with a cranky baby (my 10 year old twins can act like babies, trust me...), pushy guest, whatever.  Name it, I'm your guy.


The training and rehearsals I'm referring to is mainly at an indoor DHS facility not TSL, sorry.


----------



## KGolf31

Everyone is hoping for soft openings and I'm just simply hoping that TSM is back and operational June 23-29th


----------



## Klayfish

FastPasser. said:


> The training and rehearsals I'm referring to is mainly at an indoor DHS facility not TSL, sorry.



Oh, I see how it is now...secret society and all that jazz...sure.


----------



## FastPasser.

Klayfish said:


> Oh, I see how it is now...secret society and all that jazz...sure.


Hey, even I don't know the secret handshake.


----------



## facepirte

Ill help out with as much as I think I can...




TAK said:


> For whatever this is worth, I asked the CM who was with that model of TSL they had in One Man's Dream for a while about that comparison, and how fast SDD was going to be. I'm not a roller coaster person so I said, "I've been on Barmstormer, will it be like that?", and his specific response was, "No where near as fast as Barmstormer." Take that for what you will!



He was wrong.



rteetz said:


> A few minor things.
> 
> Slinky will be ready to go for opening no problem.
> 
> AS2 and the Toy Story Mania queue are going to be a race to the finish.
> 
> Don’t expect elaborate queues. Toy Story Mania will probably have the best queue of the three.
> 
> I have new aerial images of the land in the aerial images thread on rumors and news.



seems fairly accurate



720L said:


> Arriving tomorrow hoping for a soft opening this coming week!!



dont want to sound rude, but dont get your hopes up and you wont be disapointed.


----------



## rteetz

Travel agency owners are staying at Grand Floridian for the media days. 

Media/press people are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge. 

Reminder Media days are June 28th-29th.


----------



## rteetz

I have no trip around opening day for this land but I have been watching FP and it seems Toy Story Mania won't be that hard to get. No Aliens or Slinky I am seeing but lots of availability for Toy Story Mania.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> I have no trip around opening day for this land but I have been watching FP and it seems Toy Story Mania won't be that hard to get. No Aliens or Slinky I am seeing but lots of availability for Toy Story Mania.





I'm wondering what the chances of getting it as a 4th FP are. I'll be very interested to see how it all goes. 

We'll be doing EM AMH in September and still not sure which direction to head in!


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm wondering what the chances of getting it as a 4th FP are. I'll be very interested to see how it all goes.
> 
> We'll be doing EM AMH in September and still not sure which direction to head in!


I would guess there is a decent chance for Toy Story Mania as a fourth.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Just picked up TSMM on July 4 also. Now, I have it on June 30, July 1, and July 4. Hopefully, I can modify one of these to SDD. I missed the release Friday.


----------



## closetmickey

rteetz said:


> I would guess there is a decent chance for Toy Story Mania as a fourth.


That’s my hope as well. We will tap into SDD at 12:20 with fingers crossed for TSMM as a 4th.


----------



## KGolf31

rteetz said:


> A few minor things.
> 
> Slinky will be ready to go for opening no problem.
> 
> AS2 and the Toy Story Mania queue are going to be a race to the finish.
> 
> Don’t expect elaborate queues. Toy Story Mania will probably have the best queue of the three.
> 
> I have new aerial images of the land in the aerial images thread on rumors and news.



This almost makes it seem that TSM will not be ready after the June 11-18th shutdown to reopen? 

Trying to level expectations. I know already it's been somewhat mentioned that FP+ will not reopen from the 18th-30th, but seems to me the way you present it standby wont be ready either


----------



## rteetz

KGolf31 said:


> This almost makes it seem that TSM will not be ready after the June 11-18th shutdown to reopen?
> 
> Trying to level expectations. I know already it's been somewhat mentioned that FP+ will not reopen from the 18th-30th, but seems to me the way you present it standby wont be ready either


We don't know for sure until it happens. I am talking about the new queue. They will likely still route guests through the back like they currently do.


----------



## Aron1012

KGolf31 said:


> This almost makes it seem that TSM will not be ready after the June 11-18th shutdown to reopen?
> 
> Trying to level expectations. I know already it's been somewhat mentioned that FP+ will not reopen from the 18th-30th, but seems to me the way you present it standby wont be ready either



I brought this up to two different CMs in Guest Relations that it is possible it won't open June 19th.  Both stated emphatically it would absolutely be open the 19th but SB only.  I think that is either 1) careless as plans can/do change or 2) they have more definitive info that whatever the schedule is won't change.

In past my experience good CMs tend to hedge with info, saying "well the schedule says this but of course that could change".  These were the exact opposite.  Take that for what you want....


----------



## KateP85

One of my friends got transferred over to attractions at TSL (SD I think) and started yesterday, so at least some of the opening team is there. Another friend at DHS is scheduled for the 2-hour training meeting next week, but he was told it doesn't include a preview - in fact he assumed it was in lieu of a preview so that the cast have at least some info to pass on to guests.


----------



## FastPasser.

KateP85 said:


> Another friend at DHS is scheduled for the 2-hour training meeting next week, but he was told it doesn't include a preview - in fact he assumed it was in lieu of a preview so that the cast have at least some info to pass on to guests.


It's not being referred to as training, they're calling them "Pep Rallies" and it sounds like it's for all DHS CMs to learn what they need to know about Andy’s Backyard before it opens to Guests.


----------



## KateP85

FastPasser. said:


> It's not being referred to as training, they're calling them "Pep Rallies" and it sounds like it's for all DHS CMs to learn what they need to know about Andy’s Backyard before it opens to Guests.



That's what he called it, but I figured it was training of some sort. I think that's why he's assuming no preview though - instead of CMs getting to see that area of the park, they're being told what they need to know instead.


----------



## Amy11401

I am sure it is on here somewhere but does anyone know the capacity of the alien ride?  I was wondering if this would be not too bad to do as standby or ropedrop.  We are going in October and probably our FP plan will be SDD and then possibly get TSM as a 4th FP later but I know my son might want to ride the alien ride too.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Amy11401 said:


> I am sure it is on here somewhere but does anyone know the capacity of the alien ride?  I was wondering if this would be not too bad to do as standby or ropedrop.  We are going in October and probably our FP plan will be SDD and then possibly get TSM as a 4th FP later but I know my son might want to ride the alien ride too.


If it runs at the same capacity as Mater’s:

“Riders board trailers towed by each of the *22 baby* tractors, each with a single bench seat that can accommodate up to *three passengers*; *two* adults and a child or one adult and *two* children. Each bench has a single seatbelt. The ride has an official capacity of 600 riders per hour, and a height requirement of 32 inches.”
mouseplanet.com


----------



## areno79

hiroMYhero said:


> If it runs at the same capacity as Mater’s:
> 
> “Riders board trailers towed by each of the *22 baby* tractors, each with a single bench seat that can accommodate up to *three passengers*; *two* adults and a child or one adult and *two* children. Each bench has a single seatbelt. The ride has an official capacity of 600 riders per hour, and a height requirement of 32 inches.”
> mouseplanet.com



I've ridden Mater at DCA, and the loading was very similar to Tea Party.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Just got an AP summer email and hoped to see TSL preview in there, nope just a special screening of Incredibles 2


----------



## SJSloan

What is everyone's thoughts on TSL during 7am EMHs? If we are there before 7am, do you all think it's feasible to ride both Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers in that time?


----------



## wehrengrizz

FinnsMom7 said:


> Just got an AP summer email and hoped to see TSL preview in there, nope just a special screening of Incredibles 2


hey I'm still jealous. I've never gotten any emails from my AP.


----------



## CJK

wehrengrizz said:


> hey I'm still jealous. I've never gotten any emails from my AP.


Me neither.  I've emailed Disney and tried to get those darn emails, but never do. As Canadians, we don't get the AP magic bands or stickers mailed to us either. We get them shipped to our Disney hotels, but they often get lost in the mail.


----------



## FastPasser.

FinnsMom7 said:


> Just got an AP summer email and hoped to see TSL preview in there, nope just a special screening of Incredibles 2


You hoped but did you still think that there would be previews?


----------



## PurpleJesus

I'm just excited to see Hollywood Studios getting its first step back towards being a full day park, again.  Can't wait to see some previews!


----------



## Aron1012

FastPasser. said:


> You hoped but did you still think that there would be previews?



So that is our definite no?   But seriously do you have any guess on potential soft openings, or are those likely even out?


----------



## gap2368

SJSloan said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on TSL during 7am EMHs? If we are there before 7am, do you all think it's feasible to ride both Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers in that time?


I am going to say if you are at the very front of rope drop there is a small chance of doing both


----------



## donaldanddaisy

gap2368 said:


> I am going to say if you are at the very front of rope drop there is a small chance of doing both



What about doing Aliens and TSMM?


----------



## Violetspider

CJK said:


> Me neither.  I've emailed Disney and tried to get those darn emails, but never do. As Canadians, we don't get the AP magic bands or stickers mailed to us either. We get them shipped to our Disney hotels, but they often get lost in the mail.



That would be tough for me to handle. I've got that disease that makes it impossible for me to wear an unpainted, non-customized band that doesn't match my outfit for the day...


----------



## CAS239

SJSloan said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on TSL during 7am EMHs? If we are there before 7am, do you all think it's feasible to ride both Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers in that time?



I think you'll get in 1 ride during that first hour. For all 3 Toy story rides, by the time you get off the first ride I'd anticipate a 45+ min wait at the other two rides


----------



## soniam

SJSloan said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on TSL during 7am EMHs? If we are there before 7am, do you all think it's feasible to ride both Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers in that time?



It's hard to say. Trying to compare to Pandora, where one ride is extremely awesome and the other ride is meh, doesn't really work. However, A2S looks sort of meh, but I know that I am willing to ride Mater several times in a row if I can. So, maybe there's more appeal than I think. If you get to the park before 6am and are at the rope/head of the crowd, then you "might" be able to get SDD followed by a not horribly long A2S wait. I think you have to do SDD first though; I think A2S has the least appeal. But who really knows



donaldanddaisy said:


> What about doing Aliens and TSMM?



That one is much harder to guess, because past history has show how popular TSMM is. However, all 3 lanes will be open, so that will help. You might be in the same position as my previous reply, assuming you are like the first 10 people at the park, before 6am on a 7am EMH day. 8am opening and probably still closer to 6am than 7am.


----------



## Lesverts

So what time is everyone getting there on June 30?


----------



## mydisneyanytime

We aren't getting there until around 11.  Our fast past for aliens isn't until 12:15 so we are in no hurry.  My son has a DAS so I am hoping that we can get it for slinky dog later in the afternoon or evening.  We have a dinner reservation at 5:40.


----------



## gap2368

donaldanddaisy said:


> What about doing Aliens and TSMM?


wasthinking of just the two new rides not TSMM if you want to add this in no way you will do both. I would do SD first then head to the spinning one next then TSMM last I think if you get there like 30-45 minutes before park opens for EMH you might get done in like 90-120 minutes


----------



## gap2368

Lesverts said:


> So what time is everyone getting there on June 30?


I am hoping to be at the parks by 7 am ( I am surpriest there is no EMH that morning) I was not able to get any FP for the two new rides in TSL ( so I will have to use my DAS) I keep checking all the time but I am thinking I will not get any FP. I have another week-long trip planes for September that I should be able to get FP for some of the rides.


----------



## lampshadehead

Lesverts said:


> So what time is everyone getting there on June 30?


Aiming for 7am, but will probably end up closer to 730am.


----------



## SJSloan

gap2368 said:


> I am going to say if you are at the very front of rope drop there is a small chance of doing both





CAS239 said:


> I think you'll get in 1 ride during that first hour. For all 3 Toy story rides, by the time you get off the first ride I'd anticipate a 45+ min wait at the other two rides





soniam said:


> It's hard to say. Trying to compare to Pandora, where one ride is extremely awesome and the other ride is meh, doesn't really work. However, A2S looks sort of meh, but I know that I am willing to ride Mater several times in a row if I can. So, maybe there's more appeal than I think. If you get to the park before 6am and are at the rope/head of the crowd, then you "might" be able to get SDD followed by a not horribly long A2S wait. I think you have to do SDD first though; I think A2S has the least appeal. But who really knows



Thanks everyone. Based on that, since we will be doing rider swap and since I'm able to get FP+ for Alien Swirling Saucers for the evening, we will head to SDD and hope the wait isn't terrible, then head out of TSL to everything else.


----------



## Wood Nymph

Lesverts said:


> So what time is everyone getting there on June 30?


We are going after dinner. We have a fp for TSMM at 7pm. Then we'll return on July 5th for SDD. It will be interesting to see what TSL looks like but I don't expect to be anything that will draw us back again and again.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> So that is our definite no?   But seriously do you have any guess on potential soft openings, or are those likely even out?


I think soft openings are possible but definitely no organized previews.


----------



## FastPasser.

It appears that I'll be working, not attending as I'm not a DHS CM and so will not be scheduled to attend, the first TSL CM Pep Rally next week. I may be wrong, but because of the times, I think there's a possibility that the DHS CMs attending the Pep Rally may get some sort of TSL preview. We'll see.


----------



## facepirte

FastPasser. said:


> It appears that I'll be working, not attending as I'm not a DHS CM and so will not be scheduled to attend, the first TSL CM Pep Rally next week. I may be wrong, but because of the times, I think there's a possibility that the DHS CMs attending the Pep Rally may get some sort of TSL preview. We'll see.



If they arent being told to bring steel toe shoes they likely will get no preview, a small chance at a limited preview.


----------



## FastPasser.

facepirte said:


> If they arent being told to bring steel toe shoes they likely will get no preview, a small chance at a limited preview.


I'm thinking that because the sessions were initially scheduled to be two hours long but the event time at the venue is showing up as only 90 minutes, that maybe those 30 minutes could be for a quick walk through? Come on, we need a bone here.


----------



## facepirte

FastPasser. said:


> I'm thinking that because the sessions were initially scheduled to be two hours long but the event time at the venue is showing up as only 90 minutes, that maybe those 30 minutes could be for a quick walk through? Come on, we need a bone here.



It is still an active construction site. hard hat, glasses, vests, steel toes...   There has been cast members training for months on different aspects of the land. There is tons of information, unfortunately im afraid some of it could cost me my job.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Lesverts said:


> So what time is everyone getting there on June 30?



My TSMM FP+ is at 6:20 PM, so unless I can move it up or modify it to SDD, probably no earlier than 3-4 PM. I have a 2:15 PM, July 1st and a 12:35 PM on July 4th. I'm considering staying at one of the DS hotels July 3rd (assuming there are any available) for EMH access on the 4th, but 7 AM is soooooo early!!!

Barring that, I'll see the land June 30, July 1, and/or July 4, but probably (assuming ridiculous standby times) won't get to do SDD or AS2 until my birthday trip in August. That reminds me, my FP+ window for that one opens in less than a week.


----------



## jimim

facepirte said:


> It is still an active construction site. hard hat, glasses, vests, steel toes...   There has been cast members training for months on different aspects of the land. There is tons of information, unfortunately im afraid some of it could cost me my job.



then its pretty useless saying anything.  throwing out a comment like that.  that there tons of information but i can't say anything is like telling a kid here is a piece of candy but you can't have it or being in grade school and saying you know a secret but you can't tell anyone.  better to not show up on a thread with 3 posts and throw it out there with people who are already biting at the bit.


----------



## Gentry2004

Does anyone know how far into my trip I'll need to go to get a 9am FP+ for SDD? Will 60+5 be enough or do I need to go even later?


----------



## nurseholly

Gentry2004 said:


> Does anyone know how far into my trip I'll need to go to get a 9am FP+ for SDD? Will 60+5 be enough or do I need to go even later?


I pretty much had my pick of times and got exactly what I wanted at 60+7.  But when I looked at 60+4 it was much more limited


----------



## facepirte

jimim said:


> then its pretty useless saying anything.  throwing out a comment like that.  that there tons of information but i can't say anything is like telling a kid here is a piece of candy but you can't have it or being in grade school and saying you know a secret but you can't tell anyone.  better to not show up on a thread with 3 posts and throw it out there with people who are already biting at the bit.



True, but the part of wondering if CM would be getting a walk through was the main point I was referring to. I get your point though about 3 posts, and I apologize if your questions aren't being answered. what do you want to know that can be answered?


----------



## jimim

facepirte said:


> True, but the part of wondering if CM would be getting a walk through was the main point I was referring to. I get your point though about 3 posts, and I apologize if your questions aren't being answered. what do you want to know that can be answered?


For me nothing. Ya would have been nice to have a preview but we go multiple times a year so no big deal. But slot here were really hoping for one too. I’m just not a big fan of in general when someone says oh I know something but I can’t tell you. Just don’t say anything.


----------



## Aron1012

facepirte said:


> True, but the part of wondering if CM would be getting a walk through was the main point I was referring to. I get your point though about 3 posts, and I apologize if your questions aren't being answered. what do you want to know that can be answered?



I want to know if it will be done enough in the next 10 days to have non-CM soft openings?  But I assume that is information that can't be disclosed either


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Aron1012 said:


> I want to know if it will be done enough in the next 10 days to have non-CM soft openings?  But I assume that is information that can't be disclosed either



It is going to be interesting..my thoughts are they have to do soft openings at some point just to have cm's practice and make sure things run smoothly...will this be done in 10 days...not sure and I don't think we will know until construction completely comes to end. I am just really surprised how this is coming down to the last minute. I hope for them they can get things done a little faster so things run smoothly for media and opening day. Would I love soft openings to begin in 10 days, absolutely because that's when we arrive but sadly I think its going to be a guess and check...and it might be literally the day before media days....


----------



## CAS239

*Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania. Plus, guests will also be able to enjoy tasty snacks over at Woody’s Lunch Box.

Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.

Toy Story Land officially opens on June 30th at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and will include 2 new attractions – Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers – plus the fan favorite Toy Story Mania. Guests will also be able to dig into tasty treats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Woody’s Lunch Box.


----------



## Capang

CAS239 said:


> *Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
> Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania. Plus, guests will also be able to enjoy tasty snacks over at Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.
> 
> Toy Story Land officially opens on June 30th at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and will include 2 new attractions – Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers – plus the fan favorite Toy Story Mania. Guests will also be able to dig into tasty treats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Woody’s Lunch Box.


Better late than never I guess.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CAS239 said:


> *Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
> Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania. Plus, guests will also be able to enjoy tasty snacks over at Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.
> 
> Toy Story Land officially opens on June 30th at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and will include 2 new attractions – Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers – plus the fan favorite Toy Story Mania. Guests will also be able to dig into tasty treats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Woody’s Lunch Box.





There's hope for me after all!!!


----------



## areno79

CAS239 said:


> *Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
> Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania. Plus, guests will also be able to enjoy tasty snacks over at Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.
> 
> Toy Story Land officially opens on June 30th at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and will include 2 new attractions – Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers – plus the fan favorite Toy Story Mania. Guests will also be able to dig into tasty treats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Woody’s Lunch Box.



Too bad I'll be upgrading to AP's in September so I guess I won't get to register. I'm guessing this will be an after hours event kind of thing?


----------



## FinnsMom7

CAS239 said:


> *Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
> Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania. Plus, guests will also be able to enjoy tasty snacks over at Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.
> 
> Toy Story Land officially opens on June 30th at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and will include 2 new attractions – Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers – plus the fan favorite Toy Story Mania. Guests will also be able to dig into tasty treats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Woody’s Lunch Box.


OHHHHH Now my possible September trip is happening for sure!!


----------



## Aron1012

CAS239 said:


> *Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
> Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania. Plus, guests will also be able to enjoy tasty snacks over at Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.
> 
> Toy Story Land officially opens on June 30th at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and will include 2 new attractions – Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers – plus the fan favorite Toy Story Mania. Guests will also be able to dig into tasty treats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Woody’s Lunch Box.




Hope this doesn't mean everything won't be complete until September.  Very strange timing doing it 3 months after it opens.  Almost like a "yeah we screwed up and couldn't get it done in time, but hey here is something......"


----------



## Spridell

CAS239 said:


> *Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
> Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania. Plus, guests will also be able to enjoy tasty snacks over at Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.
> 
> Toy Story Land officially opens on June 30th at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and will include 2 new attractions – Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers – plus the fan favorite Toy Story Mania. Guests will also be able to dig into tasty treats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Woody’s Lunch Box.



Do we know yet what the "exclusive" is?  I mean TSL will have been open to the public 2 months already when the AP's get their "exclusive".  Will it be times when only AP's will be allowed in the land? If so it will either be very early
morning or very late night.

Curious how this plays out.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Spridell said:


> Do we know yet what the "exclusive" is?  I mean TSL will have been open to the public 2 months already when the AP's get their "exclusive".  Will it be times when only AP's will be allowed in the land? If so it will either be very early
> morning or very late night.
> 
> Curious how this plays out.





I'm hoping for night time!


----------



## Aron1012

Spridell said:


> Do we know yet what the "exclusive" is?  I mean TSL will have been open to the public 2 months already when the AP's get their "exclusive".  Will it be times when only AP's will be allowed in the land? If so it will either be very early
> morning or very late night.
> 
> Curious how this plays out.



Yeah I would guess is will be an AP only event and nighttime is a good bet.  Can't see anything else that would be of any interest?


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

CAS239 said:


> *Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
> Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania. Plus, guests will also be able to enjoy tasty snacks over at Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.
> 
> Toy Story Land officially opens on June 30th at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and will include 2 new attractions – Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers – plus the fan favorite Toy Story Mania. Guests will also be able to dig into tasty treats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Woody’s Lunch Box.



Assuming this came in an email (which I haven't gotten probably since my AP hasn't been activated yet), is there any fine print on what counts as an "eligible passholder"?


----------



## FastPasser.

Aron1012 said:


> Hope this doesn't mean everything won't be complete until September.


No, this has been the plan.


----------



## FrankieWinthrop

I, too, wonder what "eligible passholder" means.  Also - how will we know?  I've called and called and emailed and still don't get any passholder emails!  There are four adults in our family with passes - two sets bought in two different ways at two different times - and none of us get Passholder emails!


----------



## armerida

CAS239 said:


> *Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
> Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania.


Hmm, I’m and AP holder, and I didn’t receive this email - is there a place I need to sign up to be on the email list? I got a passholder news booklet in the mail but that’s it...


----------



## PrincessV

Aron1012 said:


> Hope this doesn't mean everything won't be complete until September.  Very strange timing doing it 3 months after it opens.  Almost like a "yeah we screwed up and couldn't get it done in time, but hey here is something......"


I'm glad I'm not the only one scratching my head! It's like a preview... after the view? As a Gold* passholder, I can go see TSL any time before Sept. (*For Silver APs, this makes some sense, I guess, but again - TSL will already be open, so why the special event?)



FrankieWinthrop said:


> I, too, wonder what "eligible passholder" means.


In my experience, "eligible" usually refers to passes with blackout dates - but none of the FL APs have blackouts in Sept. So I imagine "eligible" here means active, non-expired APs, maybe.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Marketing genius. Fill a few more rooms in what is otherwise historically a bit of a slower month.


----------



## aviva5675

am psyched, cause with a weekday only AP I was ineligible for any June thing.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Marketing genius. Fill a few more rooms in what is otherwise historically a bit of a slower month.


Especially given how many people on the Boards swore away September last year due to Irma.


----------



## Aron1012

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Marketing genius. Fill a few more rooms in what is otherwise historically a bit of a slower month.



Yeah I think that is exactly what this is.  But maybe that's just the cynic in me.  But I do see a little how this would benefit those who are blocked-out when it opens.  I wasn't thinking about that group.  I didn't get an email so maybe they only targeted those with blackout dates??



FastPasser. said:


> No, this has been the plan.



Yeah I was just joking, I think.  But since you mentioned it what else is in "the plan"?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Did I miss where anyone said this info was emailed out?


----------



## joelkfla

Wonder how I'll be notified when I don't receive any passholder emails?  It'll probably be sold out before I find out, same as the Pandora preview.


----------



## memo10

aviva5675 said:


> am psyched, cause with a weekday only AP I was ineligible for any June thing.



We have silver passes so I was pretty bummed about the timing!  I don’t care about seeing it first, but I loved seeing pandora without all the crowds!


----------



## CAS239

The above info wasn't emailed out, at least not yet. It's info from wdwnt

https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/passholders-will-gain-exclusive-access-to-toy-story-land-in-september/


----------



## CAS239

And I'm assuming this exclusive AP access will either be a few hours prior to park opening or a few hours after park opening. With the land only being accessed to those signed up


----------



## Aron1012

SaintsManiac said:


> Did I miss where anyone said this info was emailed out?



That's my bad, I misread the info above.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Aron1012 said:


> SaintsManiac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss where anyone said this info was emailed out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my bad, I misread the info above.
Click to expand...


I just assumed it was email, since the wdwnt link wasn't provided in the original post. But even then, the linked article cites zero sources and one of the comments on it mentions some "leaked screenshot" that allegedly says Gold passes and above are eligible (so no Silver or Weekday Select). If it's out there, post it!!


----------



## gap2368

CAS239 said:


> *Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
> Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania. Plus, guests will also be able to enjoy tasty snacks over at Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.
> 
> Toy Story Land officially opens on June 30th at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and will include 2 new attractions – Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers – plus the fan favorite Toy Story Mania. Guests will also be able to dig into tasty treats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Woody’s Lunch Box.


I will be there opening weekend and the first week of September for a week so hopefully I can get in for the September thing.


----------



## dachsie

Would be nice to know the date.  My trip is 9/21-29


----------



## Aron1012

WrongLeverrrr said:


> I just assumed it was email, since the wdwnt link wasn't provided in the original post. But even then, the linked article cites zero sources and one of the comments on it mentions some "leaked screenshot" that allegedly says Gold passes and above are eligible (so no Silver or Weekday Select). If it's out there, post it!!



Yeah I made that same assumption.  I can't imagine it would only be Gold and above.  What would be the point all those people will have had access for months.  Don't get me wrong I know the "limited access event" will be full, but seen as a big perk?  Not sure about that. 

I'm beginning to think where Pandora over-delivered in so many ways, this land may be the opposite.  Luckily there are so many good things coming down the road with SWL, Tron, GoG, etc.


----------



## CAS239

Aron1012 said:


> Yeah I made that same assumption.  I can't imagine it would only be Gold and above.  What would be the point all those people will have had access for months.  Don't get me wrong I know the "limited access event" will be full, but seen as a big perk?  Not sure about that.
> 
> I'm beginning to think where Pandora over-delivered in so many ways, this land may be the opposite.  Luckily there are so many good things coming down the road with SWL, Tron, GoG, etc.



I think it's a pretty big perk if it's outside normal operating hours and provides low wait times for the rides. Especially since I'm an AP that doesn't stay on site so I pretty much have no shot at TSL fps 

I'll be at TSL in July, but I'll definitely sign up for an all access event in September


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Aron1012 said:


> I'm beginning to think where Pandora over-delivered in so many ways, this land may be the opposite. Luckily there are so many good things coming down the road with SWL, Tron, GoG, etc.



Yeah, TSL is definitely being hyped because it's the next thing to open up. But at the end of the day, it's two small new rides and an outdoor counter-service location. Compared to what we got with Pandora with FoP and Satuli Canteen and what's coming with Galaxy's Edge, etc. this is will definitely end up being the smaller fish to fry. Doesn't mean I'm not looking forward to it – I am! – or that DHS doesn't need the new stuff – it does! – but I'm keeping my expectations at a reasonable level.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Aron1012 said:


> Yeah I made that same assumption.  I can't imagine it would only be Gold and above.  What would be the point all those people will have had access for months.  Don't get me wrong I know the "limited access event" will be full, but seen as a big perk?  Not sure about that.
> 
> I'm beginning to think where Pandora over-delivered in so many ways, this land may be the opposite.  Luckily there are so many good things coming down the road with SWL, Tron, GoG, etc.




It's a big perk to me if I can get us in. We don't get to participate in a lot of AP events thanks to being 800 miles away. It will be a nice treat for my family if the dates line up.


----------



## bethbuchall

Gentry2004 said:


> Does anyone know how far into my trip I'll need to go to get a 9am FP+ for SDD? Will 60+5 be enough or do I need to go even later?



I could have had one that early at 60+5.  I took at 10am one. My 60+1 day, the earliest that I could get was 5:10 pm, and I didn't look at any days in between those. (This is for a trip beginning August 5th)


----------



## Aron1012

SaintsManiac said:


> It's a big perk to me if I can get us in. We don't get to participate in a lot of AP events thanks to being 800 miles away. It will be a nice treat for my family if the dates line up.



Sure if you are already going to be there during that time it would be cool.  But would you schedule a trip specifically for this?  Would someone 400 miles away?  I would think they are banking on that to offer this.


----------



## wehrengrizz

CAS239 said:


> *Passholders Will Gain Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land in September*
> Passholders will gain exclusive access to Toy Story Land in September and will be able to take advantage of Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios. Attendees will get access to the 2 new attractions and Toy Story Mania. Plus, guests will also be able to enjoy tasty snacks over at Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> Registration for this event will open in the coming weeks and we will notify you as soon as it does. Eligible Passholders may register themselves and 1 Guest.
> 
> Toy Story Land officially opens on June 30th at Disney’s Hollywood Studios and will include 2 new attractions – Slinky Dog Dash and Alien Swirling Saucers – plus the fan favorite Toy Story Mania. Guests will also be able to dig into tasty treats for breakfast, lunch, and dinner at Woody’s Lunch Box.



Oh my gosh it's happening!! Lol I've been booked for September for a WHILE because I gave up on summer and fall both working!



dachsie said:


> Would be nice to know the date.  My trip is 9/21-29



Seriously. I need to know if I'm going to be looking for longer length airfare. One of the only perks of not buying it yet!
 (9/7-11 for me so far)


----------



## rteetz

areno79 said:


> Too bad I'll be upgrading to AP's in September so I guess I won't get to register. I'm guessing this will be an after hours event kind of thing?


It would have to be before or after park hours.


----------



## rteetz

Spridell said:


> Do we know yet what the "exclusive" is?  I mean TSL will have been open to the public 2 months already when the AP's get their "exclusive".  Will it be times when only AP's will be allowed in the land? If so it will either be very early
> morning or very late night.
> 
> Curious how this plays out.


Yeah it will have to like extra magic hours for APs only.


----------



## jimim

Yes exclusive preview. Oh wait it will already have been open?  Pretty much one of the stupidest things yet. 

The last part of the article prob left off how it will be a paid event also. 

I’m sorry but really in September?  That’s like having one for Pandora now. Why not. Same thing really. Open is open. 

I really really wonder sometimes.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Just got an email: 

Passholder Play Time*
Get ready to play big! Select Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, experience exclusive access to _Toy Story Land_at _Disney's Hollywood Studios_® on select dates and times this September.
*This event will have limited capacity and registration will be required. Invitations will be sent to select Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders via email this summer for Passholder Play Time. Registration will be on a first-come, first-served basis.


----------



## mesaboy2

FinnsMom7 said:


> Just got an email:
> 
> Passholder Play Time*
> Get ready to play big! Select Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, experience exclusive access to _Toy Story Land_at _Disney's Hollywood Studios_® on select dates and times this September.
> *This event will have limited capacity and registration will be required. *Invitations will be sent to select* Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders via email this summer for Passholder Play Time. Registration will be on a first-come, first-served basis.



No Silver?  And “select” others?  That’s disappointing.


----------



## Texans_loyal

wehrengrizz said:


> Oh my gosh it's happening!! Lol I've been booked for September for a WHILE because I gave up on summer and fall both working!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I need to know if I'm going to be looking for longer length airfare. One of the only perks of not buying it yet!
> (9/7-11 for me so far)



We finally got our preview! I also gave up on summer and booked September a month ago.


----------



## Texans_loyal

FinnsMom7 said:


> Just got an email:
> 
> Passholder Play Time*
> Get ready to play big! Select Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, experience exclusive access to _Toy Story Land_at _Disney's Hollywood Studios_® on select dates and times this September.
> *This event will have limited capacity and registration will be required. Invitations will be sent to select Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders via email this summer for Passholder Play Time. Registration will be on a first-come, first-served basis.




Was there a link by chance?


----------



## CJK

FinnsMom7 said:


> Passholder Play Time*
> Get ready to play big! Select Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, experience exclusive access to _Toy Story Land_at _Disney's Hollywood Studios_® on select dates and times this September.
> *This event will have limited capacity and registration will be required. Invitations will be sent to select Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders via email this summer for Passholder Play Time. Registration will be on a first-come, first-served basis.


Thanks for posting! I haven't received an email (never do). I'm worried about the part that says invitations will be sent to 'select' passholders. Since I don't receive emails, I'm worried about missing out.


----------



## Texans_loyal

jimim said:


> Yes exclusive preview. Oh wait it will already have been open?  Pretty much one of the stupidest things yet.
> 
> The last part of the article prob left off how it will be a paid event also.
> 
> I’m sorry but really in September?  That’s like having one for Pandora now. Why not. Same thing really. Open is open.
> 
> I really really wonder sometimes.



whhaaaat?! I am not paying for a land I can already get into.


----------



## FinnsMom7

Texans_loyal said:


> Was there a link by chance?


No so I assume the registration will follow in another email at some point


----------



## joelkfla

It definitely sucks that it's Gold and above.  When I purchased my Weekday Select, there was nothing in the description saying that passholder events were not included. (Not that it would prompted me to spend an extra $300).


----------



## rteetz

jimim said:


> Yes exclusive preview. Oh wait it will already have been open?  Pretty much one of the stupidest things yet.
> 
> The last part of the article prob left off how it will be a paid event also.
> 
> I’m sorry but really in September?  That’s like having one for Pandora now. Why not. Same thing really. Open is open.
> 
> I really really wonder sometimes.


Well it could help with crowds for those that can’t get FPs. 

Just because it’s open doesn’t mean everything will be perfect either. You know there will be lots of people in line during that first month or longer that it’s open.


----------



## SaintsManiac

FinnsMom7 said:


> Just got an email:
> 
> Passholder Play Time*
> Get ready to play big! Select Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders, experience exclusive access to _Toy Story Land_at _Disney's Hollywood Studios_® on select dates and times this September.
> *This event will have limited capacity and registration will be required. Invitations will be sent to select Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders via email this summer for Passholder Play Time. Registration will be on a first-come, first-served basis.





I've never received a single email, so I guess I will be excluded.


----------



## SaintsManiac

It's back on the annual passholder page. 

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/specials/


----------



## paradesintherain

This is a bummer, that’s an after view, not a preview. Our last day is the 28th so I guess I’ll keep my fingers crossed for a soft opening


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

> *
> Be Sure to Register!*
> Advance registration is required—so be on the lookout for an event invitation with registration details in your email. If an eligible Passholder would like to register a Guest to accompany them, *that Guest must also have a valid Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus or Premier annual pass*, be listed on your Family & Friends list and have opted to share “All My Plans” with you. Event capacity is limited and is subject to availability.



Seems a little unnecessary to limit it to "eligible" or "select" Gold+ AP holders and also their guests who have to also be Gold+ AP holders. Why not just invite all active Gold+ and a guest of their choosing?



> *Please Note:*
> Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders must pre-register by making an online reservation for ONE event. *There is no additional charge for this event.* Valid annual pass and photo ID required at check-in. Activities and attractions are subject to change without notice.



At least that's good news.


----------



## rteetz

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Seems a little unnecessary to limit it to "eligible" or "select" Gold+ AP holders and also their guests who have to also be Gold+ AP holders. Why not just invite all active Gold+ and a guest of their choosing?
> 
> 
> 
> At least that's good news.


Yeah I’m expecting this to be like AP extra magic hours or something.


----------



## LucyBC80

Oh, I arrive on the 26th! I hope the _after-previews_ goes on till then.


----------



## Jfine

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Seems a little unnecessary to limit it to "eligible" or "select" Gold+ AP holders and also their guests who have to also be Gold+ AP holders. Why not just invite all active Gold+ and a guest of their choosing?”



I’m guessing the other levels weren’t included because their tickets wouldn’t be eligible during the expected time of a preview/when TSL opens. Not that I agree, but maybe that’s the logic? For the email, my assumption is that’s their escape clause for the many of us who don’t receive emails. I assume the “selected” guests are those who get the email because it actually went through. Count me in camp random emails so I probably won’t get this one either


----------



## CJK

Jfine said:


> I’m guessing the other levels weren’t included because their tickets wouldn’t be eligible during the expected time of a preview/when TSL opens. Not that I agree, but maybe that’s the logic? For the email, my assumption is that’s their escape clause for the many of us who don’t receive emails. I assume the “selected” guests are those who get the email because it actually went through. Count me in camp random emails so I probably won’t get this one either


My hope is that any 'eligible' AP holder can register. I didn't receive any email for the Pandora preview, but I read on the DIS about the preview and successfully registered through the link that was posted. I'm hoping that we're not penalized for not receiving emails. We have platinum passes.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Jfine said:


> I’m guessing the other levels weren’t included because their tickets wouldn’t be eligible during the expected time of a preview/when TSL opens. Not that I agree, but maybe that’s the logic? For the email, my assumption is that’s their escape clause for the many of us who don’t receive emails. I assume the “selected” guests are those who get the email because it actually went through. Count me in camp random emails so I probably won’t get this one either



My point was that people who are invited can bring a guest if they'd like, but the fine print says that the "plus-one" also has to have at least a Gold AP, which seems a little unfair. No days in September are blocked out for Silver or Weekday Select APs (except, of course, Weekday Select can't go on Saturdays or Sundays).


----------



## Gus V.

We have platinum passes and we also received the email for the September Passholder Playtime.  We will be there in October though, so we probably won’t make a special trip for it


----------



## Euby

*Enjoy Exclusive Access to Toy Story Land on Select Dates This September!*
Attention Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders: Take advantage of an incredible opportunity for some rootin’ tootin’ fun during Passholder Play Time!

Attendees will get exclusive access to 2 new attractions and one favorite at Toy Story Land—including Slinky Dog Dash, Alien Swirling Saucers and Toy Story Mania! Plus, hungry Passholders can chow down on tasty vittles available for purchase at Woody’s Lunch Box.

Join us on select dates and times in September at Disney’s Hollywood Studios.

*Be Sure to Register!*
Advance registration is required—so be on the lookout for an event invitation with registration details in your email. *If an eligible Passholder would like to register a Guest to accompany them, that Guest must also have a valid Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus or Premier annual pass, be listed on your Family & Friends list and have opted to share “All My Plans” with you. *Event capacity is limited and is subject to availability.

*Please Note:*
Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus and Premier Passholders must pre-register by making an online reservation for ONE event. There is no additional charge for this event. Valid annual pass and photo ID required at check-in. Activities and attractions are subject to change without notice.


I already have a trip booked in September with my niece.  I was very excited to see this, until I read the fine print (bold and italics above).  I'm a Platinum passholder and live over 600 miles away.  My niece is not a passholder.  It would be nice if they allowed you to bring in any guest.  From things I have read on other posts, there are lots of families that only have one passholder since you really only need one to utilize the discounts.  That's going to cause some problems.

At least there is no additional charge for the event.


----------



## DaveNan

Euby said:


> *If an eligible Passholder would like to register a Guest to accompany them, that Guest must also have a valid Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus or Premier annual pass, be listed on your Family & Friends list and have opted to share “All My Plans” with you. *


I little frustrated on 3 points.
1. I don't get any AP emails as well as many on here.
2. Somewhere in the thread I got impression not even all gold, platinum, and platinum plus holders were "invited", but the passholder site does not imply that.
3.  if the "guest" needs an eligible pass too, how is that a "guest"


----------



## FastPasser.

As usual, looks like CMs will be the first large group to participate in a scheduled test and adjust of Slinky Dog.

If randomly selected, Cast Members plus one Cast Member Guest will be able to ride Slinky Dog June 14-18. Only Slinky Dog Dash will be part of the test and adjust experience. Alien Swirling Saucers, additional attractions, food and beverage and merchandise locations will not be available.


----------



## FastPasser.

FastPasser. said:


> I think there's a possibility that the DHS CMs attending the Pep Rally may get some sort of TSL preview.





facepirte said:


> they likely will get no preview, a small chance at a limited preview.





facepirte said:


> It is still an active construction site. hard hat, glasses, vests, steel toes.





FastPasser. said:


> If randomly selected, Cast Members plus one Cast Member Guest will be able to ride Slinky Dog *June 14-18*.


----------



## StarSeven7

DaveNan said:


> I little frustrated on 3 points.
> 1. I don't get any AP emails as well as many on here.
> 2. Somewhere in the thread I got impression not even all gold, platinum, and platinum plus holders were "invited", but the passholder site does not imply that.
> 3.  if the "guest" needs an eligible pass too, how is that a "guest"


Where do you find this on the passholder site?  I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## Bethislucy

DaveNan said:


> I little frustrated on 3 points.
> 1. I don't get any AP emails as well as many on here.
> 2. Somewhere in the thread I got impression not even all gold, platinum, and platinum plus holders were "invited", but the passholder site does not imply that.
> 3.  if the "guest" needs an eligible pass too, how is that a "guest"




I'm in the same boat i never get the AP emails.


----------



## Aron1012

FastPasser. said:


> As usual, looks like CMs will be the first large group to participate in a scheduled test and adjust of Slinky Dog.
> 
> If randomly selected, Cast Members plus one Cast Member Guest will be able to ride Slinky Dog June 14-18. Only Slinky Dog Dash will be part of the test and adjust experience. Alien Swirling Saucers, additional attractions, food and beverage and merchandise locations will not be available.



Just going to throw this out there if any cast member needs a Guest I would be willing and already present on June 18th.


----------



## AngiTN

It can't hurt to go in and update your preferences and try to get it to send emails again. Make sure to check any and all spam filters too. Especially if your provider has one that is controlled by them. You never know what key word used could have triggered an email to end up in that folder, even one you signed up for. I found out my Passholder emails were in my providers Spam provider folder a couple years ago. Once I tagged it as Not Spam, I started getting them all the time. 

I know others are disappointed with the timing of the Passholder event but I'm actually happy. It will mean we can combine it with our Halloween event trip. I was just talking to DH last night trying to figure out when we can make our Halloween Horror Night plans. Now we'll just make it for whenever the Passholder thing at TSL happens. Provided one of us gets an invitation. Luckily I have his Passholder account set to my email so I get 2 copies of each email now, the one sent for my Pass and the one sent for his.


----------



## SaintsManiac

So I went to my email account and searched for any passholder emails. I found the "welcome" email from when we purchased them, added the sender to my contacts and BOOM got the TSL email a few minutes later.

Hopefully we get to register!!!


----------



## facepirte

pretty much right, they get limited access up to slinky which is mostly done. they wont have access to anything past the new entrance to tsmm...  no bathrooms food service or aliens. they have a week to clear out the from the blue wall up to sdd. those going to training will not access those areas either without the proper ppe. when directors are showing up in the areas with hardhats, boots, etc. I would be willing to bet that the people under them are held to the same level of protection.


----------



## AngiTN

Now I want it to include Sept 10-11. So we can catch Postmodern Jukebox at Epcot. 
If not them then it must be 14-16, time for some Who Let the Dogs Out! LOL


----------



## CJK

SaintsManiac said:


> So I went to my email account and searched for any passholder emails. I found the "welcome" email from when we purchased them, added the sender to my contacts and BOOM got the TSL email a few minutes later.
> 
> Hopefully we get to register!!!


Glad it worked for you!! Could you tell me the sender information so I can add it to my contacts? I don't have any emails from passholder (even the welcome email you mentioned). I'm desperate! lol


----------



## CJK

AngiTN said:


> It can't hurt to go in and update your preferences


Good idea! Can you tell me where to go in MDE to do this? I've been fiddling around with it, and can't find it. It's probably obvious and I'm just missing it somehow.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CJK said:


> Glad it worked for you!! Could you tell me the sender information so I can add it to my contacts? I don't have any emails from passholder (even the welcome email you mentioned). I'm desperate! lol



I was just going to ask the same thing... if anyone would be so kind to post it.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CJK said:


> Glad it worked for you!! Could you tell me the sender information so I can add it to my contacts? I don't have any emails from passholder (even the welcome email you mentioned). I'm desperate! lol




disneydestinations@passholder.disneydestinations.com


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> disneydestinations@passholder.disneydestinations.com


----------



## CJK

SaintsManiac said:


> disneydestinations@passholder.disneydestinations.com


Thank you! I've added it to my contacts. Hopefully that magical Toy Story email arrives shortly. I'll post if it does. Thanks again!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sort of random, but I just happened to check a secondary e-mail address that I don’t use very often.  I get random Disney Store, Disney On Ice, etc type e-mails on that account, but it’s not the account I use for any resort/AP/MDX related uses.  But sure enough, the AP e-mail sent yesterday was in the inbox of the barely used account. 

I guess point being, for those that have used multiple e-mail addresses with anything involving Disney in the past, may be worth checking different accounts.


----------



## AngiTN

CJK said:


> Good idea! Can you tell me where to go in MDE to do this? I've been fiddling around with it, and can't find it. It's probably obvious and I'm just missing it somehow.


Sign in to MDE
At the very top it will say Welcome, XXXX,  XXXX is your name. Click on your name.
Select Communication Preferences


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


>





CJK said:


> Thank you! I've added it to my contacts. Hopefully that magical Toy Story email arrives shortly. I'll post if it does. Thanks again!




Ok if you guys get the link better share it with me now


----------



## CJK

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sort of random, but I just happened to check a secondary e-mail address that I don’t use very often. I get random Disney Store, Disney On Ice, etc type e-mails on that account, but it’s not the account I use for any resort/AP/MDX related uses. But sure enough, the AP e-mail sent yesterday was in the inbox of the barely used account.
> 
> I guess point being, for those that have used multiple e-mail addresses with anything involving Disney in the past, may be worth checking different accounts.


Congrats on figuring out the mystery!! I can only think of 2 email addresses that I've used previously, and nothing seems to be showing up in either. I'm Canadian, and I'm wondering if Canadian AP holders don't receive emails??


----------



## rteetz

Looks like DVC will have moonlight magic events at Toy Story Land as well

https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/06/disney-confirms-that-there-will-be-no.html?m=1


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Looks like DVC will have moonlight magic events at Toy Story Land as well
> 
> https://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2018/06/disney-confirms-that-there-will-be-no.html?m=1


The moonlight magic events including TSL were announced back in December.


----------



## rteetz

dina444444 said:


> The moonlight magic events including TSL were announced back in December.


I missed that then.


----------



## FastPasser.

Aron1012 said:


> Just going to throw this out there if any cast member needs a Guest I would be willing and already present on June 18th.


A CM will be able to ride only if they win a spot and the CM's guest has to be a CM.


----------



## FastPasser.

Finally, it's out that there will be no previews or soft opening for day guests. It was known months ago and it's surprising that it didn't leak out.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Finally, it's out that there will be no previews or soft opening for day guests. It was known months ago and it's surprising that it didn't leak out.


Well it was pretty much known already...


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Well it was pretty much known already...


Known or assumed?


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> Known or assumed?


Some people have sources and know things. This land is not exactly on its original schedule.


----------



## StarSeven7

CJK said:


> Congrats on figuring out the mystery!! I can only think of 2 email addresses that I've used previously, and nothing seems to be showing up in either. I'm Canadian, and I'm wondering if Canadian AP holders don't receive emails??


I'm in Canada as well and I'm wondering the same thing!  Although my mom is in Michigan and she said she hasn't gotten any passholder emails either.  But we both bought APs around the same time and booked our hotel stay together (in the same room) and she started getting PIN codes and I got nothing!


----------



## Aron1012

FastPasser. said:


> A CM will be able to ride only if they win a spot and the CM's guest has to be a CM.



Lol....guess that rules me out.  Not that I would condone giving your kid to a complete stranger to go ride a rollercoaster, but that might have been one time I would have made an exception for daughter.  



FastPasser. said:


> Finally, it's out that there will be no previews or soft opening for day guests. It was known months ago and it's surprising that it didn't leak out.



Thanks for the official word, though I suspected that was going to be the case for a while.  Kind of disappointing everything ran behind and we missed out.  However, we'll catch it next trip.  Still excited for my youngest nephew's first trip ever!


----------



## FastPasser.

Aron1012 said:


> Thanks for the official word, though I suspected that was going to be the case for a while.  Kind of disappointing everything ran behind and we missed out.  However, we'll catch it next trip.  Still excited for my youngest nephew's first trip ever!


If it's any consolation, and if the selection process is anything like it was for Pandora, the vast majority of CMs will not ride SDD during the tests.


----------



## CarolynFH

A question for @FastPasser.  — after the CMs get to ride next week, will they be allowed to answer the burning question “how fast is SDD?” in public forums such as this? Just wondering how it will compare to Barnstormer and SDMT in terms of maximum speed attained (not in duration of ride). TIA!


----------



## AngiTN

FastPasser. said:


> Finally, it's out that there will be no previews or soft opening for day guests.* It was known months ago and it's surprising that it didn't leak out*.


It has been stated somewhere, formally, that there would be no public previews. I have read it, thought I can't recall precisely where. May well not even been on this site. Since it wasn't an official announcement of any sort and the announcement was from someone who is, similar to you, someone known to be a CM of some level, but "nameless and faceless" I guess it was more or less leaked. I think it was just done so flippantly many missed it. What I read was a few months back, I'd never find it now, mostly because I don't recall where I saw it


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> It has been stated somewhere, formally, that there would be no public previews. I have read it, thought I can't recall precisely where. May well not even been on this site. Since it wasn't an official announcement of any sort and the announcement was from someone who is, similar to you, someone known to be a CM of some level, but "nameless and faceless" I guess it was more or less leaked. I think it was just done so flippantly many missed it. What I read was a few months back, I'd never find it now, mostly because I don't recall where I saw it


And it certainly has been assumed there wouldn't be any previews or really any soft openings. Its still very much a work in progress and will be a race to the finish.


----------



## Aron1012

FastPasser. said:


> If it's any consolation, and if the selection process is anything like it was for Pandora, the vast majority of CMs will not ride SDD during the tests.



Lol that makes me feel better.  Actually I don't care at all that I am missing it.  These rides look ok but once people started talking about SDD in terms of Barnstormer I lost interest.  The young kids might like it, but since they are good with RnR and EE, I'm guessing even they would be underwhelmed.  But now the Millenium Falcon (MF?) and First Order Battle (FOB?), we are all ready for that!!


----------



## FastPasser.

CarolynFH said:


> after the CMs get to ride next week, will they be allowed to answer the burning question “how fast is SDD?” in public forums such as this? Just wondering how it will compare to Barnstormer and SDMT in terms of maximum speed attained


Allowed to answer? Outwardly, probably not. Disney says that "to preserve the magic, photography and video will not be permitted", but you know how that goes? Surely one of the hundreds of CMs selected to ride it will post something about their experience, anonymously of course.


AngiTN said:


> I guess it was more or less leaked. I think it was just done so flippantly many missed it.


I can see that happening. I may have missed it, but I don't recall Disney announcing it officially externally.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> And it certainly has been assumed there wouldn't be any previews or really any soft openings. Its still very much a work in progress and will be a race to the finish.



Funny you mention that @rteetz , pretty sure a few of us got a lecture a month or so ago stating it was behind and any previews/soft openings may be an issue.  "How can you establish it is behind by looking at the aerials?".  It was something like that.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> Funny you mention that @rteetz , pretty sure a few of us got a lecture a month or so ago stating it was behind and any previews/soft openings may be an issue.  "How can you establish it is behind by looking at the aerials?".  It was something like that.


I am confused at what you're asking or accusing me of. This land was originally supposed to be ready for Memorial Day weekend much like Pandora even if that wasn't announced by Disney. A few of us are fortunate to have friends on the inside that give us information. I am not establishing anything on aerial images even though those can be used as evidence.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> I am confused at what you're asking or accusing me of. This land was originally supposed to be ready for Memorial Day weekend much like Pandora even if that wasn't announced by Disney. A few of us are fortunate to have friends on the inside that give us information. I am not establishing anything on aerial images even though those can be used as evidence.



Lol, obviously that didn't come off like intended.  You and I were both stating we thought this land was behind schedule and a few others basically said how could anyone assume that by the aerials.  That everything appeared to be right on schedule for the June 30th opening.  Think that was around the first of May.  I'll look back and try to find the conversation.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> Lol, obviously that didn't come off like intended.  You and I were both stating we thought this land was behind schedule and a few others basically said how could anyone assume that by the aerials.  That everything appeared to be right on schedule for the June 30th opening.  Think that was around the first of May.  I'll look back and try to find the conversation.


Ok got it. My apologies for misinterpreting your post. Not only from aerials but from people I have talked to there are aspects of this land that are still not done. Media is supposed to be inside in 20 days.


----------



## Aron1012

TAK said:


> I’m clearly in the tiny tiny minority here, but I’m just not seeing this calamitous “they’re so behind” on TSL from the aerials and pictures we’ve gotten over the last couple of days. It looks close to done to me, with a lot of cosmetic stuff left to do, but that’s the easy part.
> 
> I’m sure I’ll be told why I’m wrong  but everyone is entitled to their opinion, but it’s only May 3, and I think things look right on schedule for June 30 opening.





bcactus said:


> I agree on the thinking that they aren't as far behind as people are saying.





rteetz said:


> I am not basing things off of opinions. I have friends who know things regarding progress of this land and other projects at WDW.



Found one exchange at least


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> Ok got it. My apologies for misinterpreting your post. Not only from aerials but from people I have talked to there are aspects of this land that are still not done. Media is supposed to be inside in 20 days.



No worries, was trying to be funny but obviously didn't work.  Yeah I wonder just how finished everything will be at that point.  As I said yesterday I have to believe someone (ie contractor) is paying some remedies for this project.

The opening of the APs this month should clearly support the idea it is hurting attendance.  Had it been open by Memorial Day this would be a big month.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> The opening of the APs this month should clearly support the idea it is hurting attendance this month. Had it been open by Memorial Day this would be a big month.


Attendance projections are definitely down for June. Epcot especially is lower than they want which is why they lifted blackout dates and moved the Donald AP magnet from DHS to Epcot.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> Attendance projections are definitely down for June. Epcot especially is lower than they want which is why they lifted blackout dates and moved the Donald AP magnet from DHS to Epcot.



I think removing the Tiers would have a bigger impact at Epcot.  I know for us scheduling morning there seems a waste when can only get one decent FP.  If you could book even 2/3 of FEA, Soarin, TT it would help.  So instead we just go for an evening to eat and hopefully get a 4th FP for one of those.  But since they just moved Character Spot up to Tier 1, doubt that is their thinking.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> I think removing the Tiers would have a bigger impact at Epcot.  I know for us scheduling morning there seems a waste when can only get one decent FP.  If you could book even 2/3 of FEA, Soarin, TT it would help.  So instead we just go for an evening to eat and hopefully get a 4th FP for one of those.  But since they just moved Character Spot up to Tier 1, doubt that is their thinking.


I don't see tiers going away anytime soon. Right now with lower attendance you might not even need them. Frozen has been spotted at lower than 30 minutes as of late during some times.


----------



## TAK

Aron1012 said:


> Found one exchange at least



Yes, but you left out the following posts where @rteetz and I went back and forth and I reiterated that it looked to me like they’d make the June 30th opening, which they are in fact doing and which we agreed on. I mean, it may be a scramble for them to get done but that’s their problem, not mine. I wasn’t talking about them being ready in time for previews, which I wasn’t counting on or worried about.

No big, but why half-rehash a conversation like that?


----------



## Aron1012

TAK said:


> Yes, but you left out the following posts where @rteetz and I went back and forth and I reiterated that it looked to me like they’d make the June 30th opening, which they are in fact doing and which we agreed on. I mean, it may be a scramble for them to get done but that’s their problem, not mine. I wasn’t talking about them being ready in time for previews, which I wasn’t counting on or worried about.
> 
> No big, but why half-rehash a conversation like that?




Just pointing out that not everyone assumed it was behind.  I could have quoted every discussion since then about timing, but was trying to find a few to the point.

I get that you don't think previews are important, but hard to argue they wouldn't prefer to have them.  If they could have had the land done in time for them they would.  It is behind, like it has been for months.  But pretty sure some will never accept that fact because Disney never said explicitly when it would open, only "Summer".


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Well I am glad to hear an official word of no soft openings..its a bummer but now makes life less stressful and there is always next time! Hopefully TSMM opens up on time on the 19th and we get at least a chance to ride this one


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

Are trip is planned for 9/27-10/9 and I have 2 evenings and one morning at HS to try and do TSL.  I am a little worried with the AP and DVC events.  Will these days affect crowding does anyone know based on past events like this? Does this mean park hours could change or that TSL will close early/open late to the public?   I'm pretty much locked in because of hard to get ADR's on several days of vacation as well as Halloween and dessert parties etc.


----------



## AngiTN

Aron1012 said:


> I think removing the Tiers would have a bigger impact at Epcot.  I know for us scheduling morning there seems a waste when can only get one decent FP.  If you could book even 2/3 of FEA, Soarin, TT it would help.  So instead we just go for an evening to eat and hopefully get a 4th FP for one of those.  But since they just moved Character Spot up to Tier 1, doubt that is their thinking.


There is really no need to remove Tiers at Epcot. It's working well actually the way it's set up now
Anyone who's been in the past few months can attest that you can get any of the Tier 1 rides same day well into the afternoon. Last week we got FEA on 2 different days and found Soarin' and TT as 5th and 6th FP each day. They lasted almost all day. FEA was the only one that was sort of rare. 

As to why they moved Character Spot, that one is still a puzzle quite honestly.


----------



## rteetz

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Are trip is planned for 9/27-10/9 and I have 2 evenings and one morning at HS to try and do TSL.  I am a little worried with the AP and DVC events.  Will these days affect crowding does anyone know based on past events like this? Does this mean park hours could change or that TSL will close early/open late to the public?   I'm pretty much locked in because of hard to get ADR's on several days of vacation as well as Halloween and dessert parties etc.


I would not expect hours to change. I expect it to be crowded despite these additions as well.


----------



## Music City Mama

What are everyone's thoughts at this point regarding soft openings to the general public in the week/couple of days leading up to June 30th?


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

rteetz said:


> I would not expect hours to change. I expect it to be crowded despite these additions as well.


Oh yeah I expect it to be crowded. I'm just worried it will add to the crowds, I did pick my days at each park based on several crowd calendars but these days weren't announced back then so now wondering how badly it impacts those days.  Like 5% I could live with but if the AP/DVC days are 50% more crowded I may have to scramble to figure things out.


----------



## rteetz

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Oh yeah I expect it to be crowded. I'm just worried it will add to the crowds, I did pick my days at each park based on several crowd calendars but these days weren't announced back then so now wondering how badly it impacts those days.  Like 5% I could live with but if the AP/DVC days are 50% more crowded I may have to scramble to figure things out.


I don’t think you’ll notice a huge uptick in crowds due to these additional things.


----------



## CAS239

Music City Mama said:


> What are everyone's thoughts at this point regarding soft openings to the general public in the week/couple of days leading up to June 30th?


Confirmed there will not be any


----------



## Music City Mama

CAS239 said:


> Confirmed there will not be any



OK, thanks, I guess that's what I get for skimming... I thought it was confirmed there would be no scheduled AP or DVC previews in other parts of June. I didn't realize that they confirmed that there would be no soft openings at all in just the few days (even the day before) before it officially opens.


----------



## Lesverts

Kinda worries me that there will be no soft openings. I wonder how the crow is going to feel for all the universal bashers. This sounds a lot like the volcano bay situation and we all know how well that went down.


----------



## AngiTN

Music City Mama said:


> What are everyone's thoughts at this point regarding soft openings to the general public in the week/couple of days leading up to June 30th?


Sounds like between slim and none


----------



## AngiTN

I know they have said none but minds have changed before. They can still opt to let some in that happen to be around, just randomly, the day before, for instance. Think it is very, very, very unlikely but I also never say never.


----------



## AngiTN

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Oh yeah I expect it to be crowded. I'm just worried it will add to the crowds, I did pick my days at each park based on several crowd calendars but these days weren't announced back then so now wondering how badly it impacts those days.  Like 5% I could live with but if the AP/DVC days are 50% more crowded I may have to scramble to figure things out.


Nah, I can't imagine an AP preview is going to draw that many noticeable people prior to their preview slot. This isn't a group that doesn't already get their fill of the park any other time. They'll be most inclined to go for their preview and nothing more, especially if it's hot out. I mean sure, some will come for more than that but not 50% by any means. It will be a small percentage. I wouldn't worry at all.

Besides that, the dates aren't even announced yet (unless I missed something) so you could be well after them anyway.


----------



## CAS239

Music City Mama said:


> OK, thanks, I guess that's what I get for skimming... I thought it was confirmed there would be no scheduled AP or DVC previews in other parts of June. I didn't realize that they confirmed that there would be no soft openings at all in just the few days (even the day before) before it officially opens.



They confirmed there wouldn't be any sign up concrete previews for regular guests. They could do a small soft opening for guests at the right place at the right time type of thing, but I doubt it


----------



## Texans_loyal

anyone else stalking this thread?


----------



## GoonieBride

Texans_loyal said:


> anyone else stalking this thread?


Me!!


----------



## wehrengrizz

Euby said:


> If an eligible Passholder would like to register a Guest to accompany them, that Guest must also have a valid Gold, Platinum, Platinum Plus or Premier annual pass, be listed on your Family & Friends list and have opted to share “All My Plans” with you.


Anyone have thoughts: I have a Platinum pass that's active, and my brother is purchasing a Platinum pass in a few days but won't activate until our Sept arrival...would he potentially be allowed as a guest of mine? (obviously assumes I get a date/time to match etc...) He is listed on my F&F list and we've shared all plans.





Texans_loyal said:


> anyone else stalking this thread?


uhm....only for months..or whenever Ryan started it.


----------



## Cappy81

Does anyone know what the duration of SDD is?


----------



## melanielynn26

Texans_loyal said:


> anyone else stalking this thread?



As another passholder who doesn't get emails for some reason, I'm here lurking too!


----------



## Aron1012

AngiTN said:


> There is really no need to remove Tiers at Epcot. It's working well actually the way it's set up now
> Anyone who's been in the past few months can attest that you can get any of the Tier 1 rides same day well into the afternoon. Last week we got FEA on 2 different days and found Soarin' and TT as 5th and 6th FP each day. They lasted almost all day. FEA was the only one that was sort of rare.
> 
> As to why they moved Character Spot, that one is still a puzzle quite honestly.



I wouldn't neccessarily say that is evidence the tiers aren't keeping people away from Epcot.  I understand you had a good experience and maybe most days are like that getting additional tier 1, but the vast majority of guests probably have no idea of that (especially if it involves refreshing).  They see you can only book 3 FPs and only 1 of those can be a tier 1.  For many not getting a FP in advance equates to long wait to ride even if that isn't always the case.


----------



## CAS239

Cappy81 said:


> Does anyone know what the duration of SDD is?



I believe it's right around the usual 2.5-3min, similar to 7dmt. But I have not seen an official duration posted yet


----------



## dachsie

SaintsManiac said:


> So I went to my email account and searched for any passholder emails. I found the "welcome" email from when we purchased them, added the sender to my contacts and BOOM got the TSL email a few minutes later.
> 
> Hopefully we get to register!!!


is yours activated yet?  Mine wont get activated until Sept


----------



## rteetz

Cappy81 said:


> Does anyone know what the duration of SDD is?


Longer than Barstormer and probably a bit shorter than Mine train.


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> I believe it's right around the usual 2.5-3min, similar to 7dmt. But I have not seen an official duration posted yet


I believe it will be shorter than mine train as it has no indoor scenes and no lift hill slow down.


----------



## Rob Gould

So excited about being some of the first to visit TSL. It just happened by coincidence, wife's work only allows vacation during Fourth of July week.


----------



## Violetspider

SaintsManiac said:


> So I went to my email account and searched for any passholder emails. I found the "welcome" email from when we purchased them, added the sender to my contacts and BOOM got the TSL email a few minutes later.
> 
> Hopefully we get to register!!!



I received Passholder emails my first year, but never received another following my renewals. I get loads of other Disney Destination marketing emails, but no more Passholder ones. I just added the Passholder email address to my contacts, but since I use Yahoo mail I highly doubt I will achieve the same result as you. Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## SaintsManiac

dachsie said:


> is yours activated yet?  Mine wont get activated until Sept




Yes I activated mine in November.


----------



## FastPasser.

Below is from the "HUB".

Seven Dwarfs Mine Train - Overview - Duration(HH:MM:SS) 00:02:30

The Barnstormer - Overview - Duration(HH:MM:SS) 00:01:03

Slinky Dog Dash - Overview - Duration(HH:MM:SS)   00:02:30


----------



## davale4

Texans_loyal said:


> anyone else stalking this thread?


Yup!


----------



## Aron1012

FastPasser. said:


> Below is from the "HUB".
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train - Overview - Duration(HH:MM:SS) 00:02:30
> 
> The Barnstormer - Overview - Duration(HH:MM:SS) 00:01:03
> 
> Slinky Dog Dash - Overview - Duration(HH:MM:SS)   00:02:30



Thanks Fastpasser.  That's surprising given the slow scene in 7DMT.  Makes me wonder does SDD slow to almost stop before the second launch?  Otherwise hard to believe it would last as long.


----------



## rteetz

Aron1012 said:


> Thanks Fastpasser.  That's surprising given the slow scene in 7DMT.  Makes me wonder does SDD slow to almost stop before the second launch?  Otherwise hard to believe it would last as long.


Even if it does come to a full stop it’s shouldn't be stopped for much longer than a few seconds.


----------



## FastPasser.

Aron1012 said:


> Thanks Fastpasser.  That's surprising given the slow scene in 7DMT.  Makes me wonder does SDD slow to almost stop before the second launch?  Otherwise hard to believe it would last as long.


I might be able to tell you Tues night.


----------



## karly05

FastPasser. said:


> Below is from the "HUB".
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train - Overview - Duration(HH:MM:SS) 00:02:30
> 
> The Barnstormer - Overview - Duration(HH:MM:SS) 00:01:03
> 
> Slinky Dog Dash - Overview - Duration(HH:MM:SS)   00:02:30



I'm sure this is all optics (bare track and straight lines vs the mountain) but SDD _looks _longer than 7DMT to me.


----------



## BalooHoo

Sorry if this has been answered, but I looked and can't find it.  When TSMM reopens on June 19, will all three tracks be working or just one?  Thanks!


----------



## Aron1012

BalooHoo said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, but I looked and can't find it.  When TSMM reopens on June 19, will all three tracks be working or just one?  Thanks!



Nobody knows or at least aren't able to say.  I'm guessing only 1 since it will be SB only but hope to be wrong about that.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Aron1012 said:


> Thanks Fastpasser.  That's surprising given the slow scene in 7DMT.  Makes me wonder does SDD slow to almost stop before the second launch?  Otherwise hard to believe it would last as long.


unless SDD is really as slow as it looks in the videos. 10-12 MPH makes for a looooong ride.


----------



## joelkfla

Aron1012 said:


> Nobody knows or at least aren't able to say.  I'm guessing only 1 since it will be SB only but hope to be wrong about that.


Is it SB only?  I though the FP+s were just all gone, because when I request a FP for 6/18, the msg is that FP+ service is unavailable, but for 6/19 the msg is that there are no more FP+s left.


----------



## Violetspider

joelkfla said:


> Is it SB only?  I though the FP+s were just all gone, because when I request a FP for 6/18, the msg is that FP+ service is unavailable, but for 6/19 the msg is that there are no more FP+s left.



As far as anyone here knows, there were no FP+ issued from the 19th through TSL opening day. At least no one here has reported getting any on those days. I think Disney had them in reserve and would issue them depending on construction completion. Hedging their bets as it were. Looks like they won't be issued at this point and we will have SB only from the 19th until TSL opening.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Violetspider said:


> As far as anyone here knows, there were no FP+ issued from the 19th through TSL opening day. At least no one here has reported getting any on those days. I think Disney had them in reserve and would issue them depending on construction completion. Hedging their bets as it were. Looks like they won't be issued at this point and we will have SB only from the 19th until TSL opening.



I was looking recently and there was no fastpass availability from the reopening date to TSL opening day.


----------



## rteetz

New aerials of Toy Story Land posted on the aerials thread on Rumors and News!


----------



## rteetz

I have added AP and DVC info to the first page. 

Also reminder that Toy Story Mania is closed beginning tomorrow!


----------



## CAS239

rteetz said:


> I have added AP and DVC info to the first page.
> 
> Also reminder that Toy Story Mania is closed beginning tomorrow!



Glad you posted this. I haven't been paying attention to all the TSMM news and heading up for the day on Wednesday and was planning on rope dropping HS for TSMM. Looks like I'll head to Epcot now

(ง'̀-'́)ง


----------



## Aron1012

Violetspider said:


> As far as anyone here knows, there were no FP+ issued from the 19th through TSL opening day. At least no one here has reported getting any on those days. I think Disney had them in reserve and would issue them depending on construction completion. Hedging their bets as it were. Looks like they won't be issued at this point and we will have SB only from the 19th until TSL opening.



I was told by 2 different CMs pretty emphatically that no FPs from 6/19-6/30.  Doesn't make it definitive but they seemed pretty sure.


----------



## luvallprincesses

Aron1012 said:


> Nobody knows or at least aren't able to say.  I'm guessing only 1 since it will be SB only but hope to be wrong about that.


Have you read somewhere that it will be back down to one track even after it’s been back up to 3 tracks recently?  I’m more inclined to think they didn’t put out FP to book just in case it’s not done in time to open it back up.  I would think (hope!) once they’ve redone the entrance/exit this week there shouldn’t be any reason it’s back down to 1 track.


----------



## facepirte

FastPasser. said:


> I might be able to tell you Tues night.



Hmmm, do you know someone on SDD. Is that a hint that you have an in to ride it early?


----------



## Aron1012

luvallprincesses said:


> Have you read somewhere that it will be back down to one track even after it’s been back up to 3 tracks recently?  I’m more inclined to think they didn’t put out FP to book just in case it’s not done in time to open it back up.  I would think (hope!) once they’ve redone the entrance/exit this week there shouldn’t be any reason it’s back down to 1 track.



No was told that.  But they also said that there would be at least 1 track accessible from TSL side during that time.  That's why I thought it was for previews maybe?  Obviously that's not case now so who knows.  I hope it is 3 tracks even if just SB.


----------



## tsabs22

One of my wife’s old friends back from her high school days, who currently works for Disney, posted on her fb today that she won a lottery for a chance to test ride SDD this coming Saturday between 12:30-1pm.


----------



## hiroMYhero

My CM friend will be riding SDD on Sunday. She’s able to go in as a fellow CM’s “plus 1.”

I’ll try to post info if CMs are able to share their experiences as it’s referred to as “test and adjust” rides.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> My CM friend will be riding SDD on Sunday. She’s able to go in as a fellow CM’s “plus 1.”
> 
> I’ll try to post info if CM’s are able to share their experiences as it’s referred to as “test and adjust” rides.


Excited to hear!


----------



## wehrengrizz

hiroMYhero said:


> My CM friend will be riding SDD on Sunday. She’s able to go in as a fellow CM’s “plus 1.”
> 
> I’ll try to post info if CM’s are able to share their experiences as it’s referred to as “test and adjust” rides.



I hope your CM friend enjoys!  Looking forward to all the TSL things so hearing a tidbit about the ride will be fun !


----------



## KateP85

My husband gets to ride it this Thursday - I'm not a CM so I don't get to go with him  I'll let you know what he thinks!


----------



## SeeDisney

KateP85 said:


> My husband gets to ride it this Thursday - I'm not a CM so I don't get to go with him  I'll let you know what he thinks!


Tell us, tell us everything, every detail!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I was selected for the Slinky Dog "test & adjust" for CMs, so I'll be going next Monday evening! My role also has a role-specific preview for product knowledge purposes on a different date, so I might get to ride twice.


----------



## FastPasser.

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I was selected for the Slinky Dog "test & adjust" for CMs, so I'll be going next Monday evening!


No such luck for me.

I was scheduled to work a TSL CM Pep Rally today, which included a SDD ride for rally attendees, and I assumed the staff as well, but I guess Scheduling discovered that the Pep Rallies don't begin until Thursday, ooops, thanks a lot.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

FastPasser. said:


> No such luck for me.



If you're free next Monday the 18th between 4:30pm and 5:00pm, I don't have a guest since my roommates both have to work. PM me if you want!


----------



## CarolynFH

FastPasser. said:


> No such luck for me.
> 
> I was scheduled to work a TSL CM Pep Rally today, which included a SDD ride for rally attendees, and I assumed the staff as well, but I guess Scheduling discovered that the Pep Rallies don't begin until Thursday, ooops, thanks a lot.





ravenclawtrekkie said:


> If you're free next Monday the 18th between 4:30pm and 5:00pm, I don't have a guest since my roommates both have to work. PM me if you want!



I would be so happy to hear that both of you rode! Even if you’re limited in what you can tell us about SDD.


----------



## FastPasser.

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> If you're free next Monday the 18th between 4:30pm and 5:00pm, I don't have a guest since my roommates both have to work. PM me if you want!


Wow, thanks, that's very nice of you. My schedule doesn't come out until Tues at midnight, so I don't know where or when I'll be on Monday. My guess is that I'll probably be at DHS around that time, but working. I'll touch base with you.


----------



## JBinORL

How are y'all getting both AS2 and SDD as FPs on the same day? Aren't all three TSL rides A-level attractions where you can only select one?


----------



## hiroMYhero

JBinORL said:


> How are y'all getting both AS2 and SDD as FPs on the same day? Aren't all three TSL rides A-level attractions where you can only select one?


The ones who are reporting booking 2 or 3 TSL rides for the same day are Club Level guests who have purchased the CL Extra FPs @ $50 for 3 per day - any Tier Level.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Just saw on another blog site? confirmed D23 preview on the 22nd..no camera's, then possible soft openings 23rd up till the press event on the 28th...
Oh and he's too young to be a bus driver...


----------



## CarolynFH

Spaceguy55 said:


> Just saw on another blog site? confirmed D23 preview on the 22nd..no camera's, then possible soft openings 23rd up till the press event on the 28th...
> Oh and he's too young to be a bus driver...



I just checked the D23 (member) website and there's no mention of TSL on the calendar of events.  Doesn't mean there won't be a D23 preview, but if there is, time is short to notify the members!


----------



## rteetz

CarolynFH said:


> I just checked the D23 (member) website and there's no mention of TSL on the calendar of events.  Doesn't mean there won't be a D23 preview, but if there is, time is short to notify the members!


There is a D23 preview but it is completely booked up already. It went in minutes.


----------



## CarolynFH

rteetz said:


> There is a D23 preview but it is completely booked up already. It went in minutes.



I guess they took it off the calendar, then!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Spaceguy55 said:


> Just saw on another blog site? confirmed D23 preview on the 22nd..no camera's, then possible soft openings 23rd up till the press event on the 28th...
> Oh and he's too young to be a bus driver...



Hold the phone lol I thought soft openings were out the window....


----------



## FastPasser.

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Hold the phone lol I thought soft openings were out the window....


Disney said: "We are welcoming Guests on June 30, opening day, *without pausing for a soft opening or previews*."

The D23 TSL preview on the 22nd will take place before DHS opens. It begins with a buffet breakfast for 100 members at the Brown Derby, followed by a tour of TSL conducted by WDI. It's schedule to conclude by 9am. It may also include a FP for TSM afterwards.

It's just one of many small and very large private events and previews. DHS will be a beehive of TSL pre-opening activity beginning on the 14th. Most of it will not be that noticeable to day guests.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

FastPasser. said:


> Disney said: "We are welcoming Guests on June 30, opening day, *without pausing for a soft opening or previews*."
> 
> The D23 TSL preview on the 22nd will take place before DHS opens. It begins with a buffet breakfast for 100 members at the Brown Derby, followed by a tour of TSL conducted by WDI. It's schedule to conclude by 9am. It may also include a FP for TSM afterwards.
> 
> It's just one of many small and very large private events and previews. DHS will be a beehive of TSL pre-opening activity beginning on the 14th. Most of it will not be that noticeable to day guests.



Ah so no going on rides, then, at this event? That’s indeed different than a soft open. Thanks!


----------



## FastPasser.

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Ah so no going on rides, then, at this event? That’s indeed different than a soft open. Thanks!


I assume it will include a ride on SDD.


----------



## Joshua Shultz

Can you tell me when and how this invite went out to d23 guests. Typically a post would appear on notifications even if it’s remobed immediately and there has been no such thing


FastPasser. said:


> Disney said: "We are welcoming Guests on June 30, opening day, *without pausing for a soft opening or previews*."
> 
> The D23 TSL preview on the 22nd will take place before DHS opens. It begins with a buffet breakfast for 100 members at the Brown Derby, followed by a tour of TSL conducted by WDI. It's schedule to conclude by 9am. It may also include a FP for TSM afterwards.
> 
> It's just one of many small and very large private events and previews. DHS will be a beehive of TSL pre-opening activity beginning on the 14th. Most of it will not be that noticeable to day guests.


----------



## Joshua Shultz

rteetz said:


> There is a D23 preview but it is completely booked up already. It went in minutes.


When was the preview posted? What day? The only post so far has been for altomonte springs which they could very likely take them there


----------



## rteetz

Joshua Shultz said:


> When was the preview posted? What day? The only post so far has been for altomonte springs which they could very likely take them there


The preview went up today and was gone in minutes.


----------



## Joshua Shultz

rteetz said:


> The preview went up today and was gone in minutes.


Ok there is no source of that. A screen shot and maybe it’ll be settled. Not even d23 confirmed when I asked them. Typically they’ll say an event is full. They don’t deny it flat out.


----------



## rteetz

Joshua Shultz said:


> Ok there is no source of that. A screen shot and maybe it’ll be settled. Not even d23 confirmed when I asked them. Typically they’ll say an event is full. They don’t deny it flat out.


I had a poster confirm that it went live 9 minutes later than it was supposed to and she didn’t get in.

D23 events are very hard to get into.


----------



## rteetz

Joshua Shultz said:


> Ok there is no source of that. A screen shot and maybe it’ll be settled. Not even d23 confirmed when I asked them. Typically they’ll say an event is full. They don’t deny it flat out.


My apologies that poster was talking about the Pixar Pier event. I’m not sure about the toy story land event though. 

As I said though D23 events are incredibly hard to get into.


----------



## rteetz

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/rumor-d23-hosting-a-toy-story-land-preview-on-june-22nd/


----------



## Princess_Lisa

My FastPass window opened this morning. I had no trouble getting AS2 at 60+4, SDD at 60+6, and FoP at 60+3* at the times I wanted. Strangely, the only ride causing an issue for me is Everest at AK. There are times, but either one would force me to totally change up my touring plan.

*There were no morning times for FoP, but I was planning to go in the afternoon anyways.


----------



## BDK33

If you were to try to be there for opening day, what time would you arrive?


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

BDK33 said:


> If you were to try to be there for opening day, what time would you arrive?



We are staying at POR and plan on driving over and parking by 6 am


----------



## SaintsManiac

Princess_Lisa said:


> My FastPass window opened this morning. I had no trouble getting AS2 at 60+4, SDD at 60+6, and FoP at 60+3* at the times I wanted. Strangely, the only ride causing an issue for me is Everest at AK. There are times, but either one would force me to totally change up my touring plan.
> 
> *There were no morning times for FoP, but I was planning to go in the afternoon anyways.





Thanks for the info. I'm trying to nail down a strategy for my FP day on 7/3. Always good to have this kind of info!


----------



## AngiTN

Joshua Shultz said:


> Ok there is no source of that. A screen shot and maybe it’ll be settled. Not even d23 confirmed when I asked them. Typically they’ll say an event is full. They don’t deny it flat out.


It's always possible it was not an event open to any and or all D23 members. Do they have a board or something? I belong but know little about it's operation, if there are "executive" level members of some sort. Anyway, if there are, it's possible they were they only ones to be invited, so that it wasn't even something you signed up for, it was something they signed YOU up for, if that makes sense.

No idea mind you, just taking a shot at my guess


----------



## kerstfan1

BDK33 said:


> If you were to try to be there for opening day, what time would you arrive?


i would be at the gates no later then 6.30 if u want a good shot at being there at opening


----------



## facepirte

CarolynFH said:


> I would be so happy to hear that both of you rode! Even if you’re limited in what you can tell us about SDD.



If you go into SDD expecting RnR or Everest you will be disappointed...  If you go knowing it is an intermediate coaster you will enjoy it. It isnt really a kid coaster, but still kid friendly. I would take my kids on mine train first to be sure they could do SDD. The lap bars will be a little uncomfortable on larger people, they have a piece that comes down on the open end a few inches that can weird if you pull it down all the way.[/QUOTE]


----------



## FastPasser.

facepirte said:


> If you go into SDD expecting RnR or Everest you will be disappointed


I'm backstage regularly and and have seen it operate so I do know what to expect. But unless they invite the working non-DHS staff to ride it during the previews, I won't be riding it.


----------



## CarolynFH

facepirte said:


> If you go into SDD expecting RnR or Everest you will be disappointed...  If you go knowing it is an intermediate coaster you will enjoy it. It isnt really a kid coaster, but still kid friendly. I would take my kids on mine train first to be sure they could do SDD. The lap bars will be a little uncomfortable on larger people, they have a piece that comes down on the open end a few inches that can weird if you pull it down all the way.


[/QUOTE]

Thanks.  I'm expecting a kiddie coaster but was wondering whether it would be "between" Barnstormer and SDMT or "between" SDMT and BTMRR in intensity.


----------



## AngiTN

CarolynFH said:


> Thanks.  I'm expecting a kiddie coaster but was wondering whether it would be "between" Barnstormer and SDMT or "between" SDMT and BTMRR in intensity.


I'm going in to it with quite close, if not even to, 7DMT.


----------



## facepirte

FastPasser. said:


> I'm backstage regularly and and have seen it operate so I do know what to expect. But unless they invite the working non-DHS staff to ride it during the previews, I won't be riding it.



I dont know what your role is but depending on what you do and when you are there a ride could possibly be arranged. it was cleared for riders yesterday and people in the building started riding yesterday afternoon.


Thanks.  I'm expecting a kiddie coaster but was wondering whether it would be "between" Barnstormer and SDMT or "between" SDMT and BTMRR in intensity.[/QUOTE]



AngiTN said:


> I'm going in to it with quite close, if not even to, 7DMT.



I have only been on MT a few times and not really recently, but I would say SDD is a small notch above MT


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

facepirte said:


> I have only been on MT a few times and not really recently, but I would say SDD is a small notch above MT



Just from what we know about it, I'd expect them to be fairly equivalent in terms of overall experience. SDD lacks the great show scene of the MT (Wheezy at the end notwithstanding), but the launches add a little extra thrill even if they aren't nearly as fast as the RRC. Now that I think about it, that would also mean it won't matter where you sit on SDD as opposed to on the MT where I always try to be at or near the back of the train.


----------



## shanew21

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Just from what we know about it, I'd expect them to be fairly equivalent in terms of overall experience. SDD lacks the great show scene of the MT (Wheezy at the end notwithstanding), but the launches add a little extra thrill even if they aren't nearly as fast as the RRC. Now that I think about it, that would also mean it won't matter where you sit on SDD as opposed to on the MT where I always try to be at or near the back of the train.


It still matters for air time over hills.


----------



## facepirte

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Just from what we know about it, I'd expect them to be fairly equivalent in terms of overall experience. SDD lacks the great show scene of the MT (Wheezy at the end notwithstanding), but the launches add a little extra thrill even if they aren't nearly as fast as the RRC. Now that I think about it, that would also mean it won't matter where you sit on SDD as opposed to on the MT where I always try to be at or near the back of the train.



the back feels a little faster and a little more hang after the first launch, the head blocks your forward view some in the front seats so if you arent familiar with the track it it could be surprising. the middle is more like the back only a little less intense.


----------



## FastPasser.

The first of seven Toy Story Land Pep Rallies begin today. DHS CMs who are scheduled will attend the working sessions. Today's two hour long sessions are at 11:30 a.m. and 5p.m. and presumably will include a SDD test ride.


----------



## FastPasser.

facepirte said:


> I dont know what your role is but depending on what you do and when you are there a ride could possibly be arranged.


I'm in the "Box of Chocolates" department, we never know what we're gonna get. The times line up with the TSL Pep Rally this morning, so maybe I'll be there and maybe I'll be able to sneak a ride. Too many maybe's.


----------



## SeeDisney

Looking forward to hearing a review from a CM who happens to be a Disser for reviews.    Would the pep ralley include A.S.S. ride?  I am sooo curious on the role of "the claw".  i am guessing the claw would be similar to "that guy" at Laughing floor and you'd get your picture on the big screen.  Just my conjecture.


----------



## facepirte

SeeDisney said:


> Looking forward to hearing a review from a CM who happens to be a Disser for reviews.    Would the pep ralley include A.S.S. ride?  I am sooo curious on the role of "the claw".  i am guessing the claw would be similar to "that guy" at Laughing floor and you'd get your picture on the big screen.  Just my conjecture.



No ASW, no one can ride it yet. I posted my thoughts on seating, anything else you want to know? SDD is def a fun ride.


----------



## rteetz

So far Slinky Dog Dash sounds like a fun ride!


----------



## FastPasser.

It was very enjoyable. It's going to be a big hit with young families.


----------



## Joshua Shultz

FastPasser. said:


> It was very enjoyable. It's going to be a big hit with young families.


is d23 or disney parks blog going to have a meet up next week...you seem to be on the IN.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

FastPasser. said:


> It was very enjoyable. It's going to be a big hit with young families.



As my 60-day mark gets closer and closer...


----------



## rteetz

Joshua Shultz said:


> is d23 or disney parks blog going to have a meet up next week...you seem to be on the IN.


Fastpasser is a CM. 

D23 is said to be having a preview but we don't know details. This land is still being worked on. CMs are only testing Slinky Dog Dash right now.


----------



## facepirte

FastPasser. said:


> It was very enjoyable. It's going to be a big hit with young families.



Sounds like the mights came together...   did you ride?


----------



## KateP85

My husband rode twice (no idea why twice) and it was pretty painful trying to get info out of him, but he said it was fun. He compared it to SDMT and said it felt about the same speed/length. Said our 5-year old will enjoy it.


----------



## FastPasser.

facepirte said:


> Sounds like the mights came together...   did you ride?


Yes, and I'll be doing it again next week.


KateP85 said:


> My husband rode twice (no idea why twice) and it was pretty painful trying to get info out of him, but he said it was fun. He compared it to SDMT and said it felt about the same speed/length. Said our 5-year old will enjoy it.


You could ride it as many times as you wanted. I've done 7DMT once, that was enough, and IMO, SDD is more enjoyable.


----------



## FastPasser.

Oh, watched Techs dry run Alien Swirling Saucers for a while. I think they're close.


----------



## dachsie

FastPasser. said:


> It was very enjoyable. It's going to be a big hit with young families.


Oh, am glad you got to ride it!


----------



## anneboleyn

FastPasser. said:


> Oh, watched Techs dry run Alien Swirling Saucers for a while. I think they're close.



I am more excited about Alien Swirling Saucers than I am about Slinky Dog Dash!


----------



## joelkfla

anneboleyn said:


> I am more excited about Alien Swirling Saucers than I am about Slinky Dog Dash!


Me too!

I can barely fit in 7DMT, so I might not fit at all in SDD.  They squeezed me into 7DMT once with another large person.  It was not fun.


----------



## paradesintherain

anneboleyn said:


> I am more excited about Alien Swirling Saucers than I am about Slinky Dog Dash!



Me too! Mater is such a fun ride. I hope Disney World is able to maintain the surface better than Disneyland has


----------



## shanew21

anneboleyn said:


> I am more excited about Alien Swirling Saucers than I am about Slinky Dog Dash!


It’s somewhat like the teacups but you don’t control them. It’s hard to explain. It whips you around but only every 15 seconds or so. The ride isn’t long or particularly thrilling but it’s not super boring either. I wouldn’t wait more than 15 minutes for it though.

I’m basing this off the Mater ride at DCA which is the exact same ride system.


----------



## JennLTX

FastPasser. said:


> Oh, watched Techs dry run Alien Swirling Saucers for a while. I think they're close.


I know this ain't your first rodeo, so I'd love to hear your thoughts re: readiness?  I'm sure they're moving mountains to make sure June 30 is a go.  That said, knowing they worked out a LOT of kinks over the near month's worth of soft openings for Pandora, should ride issues be expected since they won't have that guest safety net for TSL?  Or are the rides simple enough by comparison to FOP and NRJ that it's not an issue?


----------



## SeeDisney

Any inside scoop in the queue of slinky?  Hoping to hear something like seven dwarfs or Peter pan’s playful queues.


----------



## FastPasser.

joelkfla said:


> I can barely fit in 7DMT, so I might not fit at all in SDD. They squeezed me into 7DMT once with another large person.


You'll have no problem with the seats. They'll be no squeezing required. They're nothing like 7DMT.


JennLTX said:


> I know this ain't your first rodeo, so I'd love to hear your thoughts re: readiness?


Ready or not, it will absolutely open on the 30th. There was a plant wall lining the pathway to SDD, but you could hear and see lots of activity through the bushes. Will everything be operational?........... It will be operational enough.


JennLTX said:


> I'm sure they're moving mountains to make sure June 30 is a go.


Yes they are and you can sense it.


JennLTX said:


> That said, knowing they worked out a LOT of kinks over the near month's worth of soft openings for Pandora, should ride issues be expected since they won't have that guest safety net for TSL?


While they won't have the number of Guests that Pandora had, it should be enough. SDD is ready, so it's just the Swirling Saucers ride that has to be made operational and tested. We know that two of the three attractions will be open.


JennLTX said:


> Or are the rides simple enough by comparison to FOP and NRJ that it's not an issue?


None of today's elite amusement park rides are simple, but as the Swirling Saucers ride is similar to the Mater ride at DL, there is some experience with the basic ride vehicle system. And like any new machinery, it must have been operational and tested before it was shipped to WDW. I'm optimistic.


----------



## FastPasser.

SeeDisney said:


> Any inside scoop in the queue of slinky?  Hoping to hear something like seven dwarfs or Peter pan’s playful queues.


Pretty basic, lots to look at.


----------



## jerseygal

Looking forward to Slinky Dog Dash!


----------



## gap2368

15 days until opening day


----------



## FastPasser.

CMs are being invited to register to attend a Toy Story Land Dress Rehearsal on June 21-27. This is not the current SDD test and adjust that is only available to CMs and one CM guest. CMs are also able to bring three non CM guests. I guess this could be called a soft opening of sorts.


----------



## paradesintherain

Any CMs want to take me? I’m really nice and I’ll buy you a treat


----------



## china mom

FastPasser. said:


> CMs are being invited to register to attend a Toy Story Land Dress Rehearsal on June 21-27. This is not the current SDD test and adjust that is only available to CMs and one CM guest. CMs are also able to bring three non CM guests. I guess this could be called a soft opening of sorts.



My daughter and I will be there those days if you are looking for a friend.


----------



## FastPasser.

china mom said:


> My daughter and I will be there those days if you are looking for a friend.


I register for all the opportunities and have never won. And we're going way back.


----------



## dnllmz

FastPasser. said:


> I register for all the opportunities and have never won. And we're going way back.



You're due!


----------



## joelkfla

FastPasser. said:


> I register for all the opportunities and have never won. And we're going way back.


Is it supposed to be random, or is it "managers pick their favorites"?


----------



## facepirte

FastPasser. said:


> None of today's elite amusement park rides are simple, but as the Swirling Saucers ride is similar to the Mater ride at DL, there is some experience with the basic ride vehicle system. And like any new machinery, it must have been operational and tested before it was shipped to WDW. I'm optimistic.



The major difference between the two is the climate, the rain and humidity adds a whole new layer to maintaining the ride. I am hoping it will be ready for riders by next week so we can try it out. How was the ride on the second half of SDD for you?


----------



## rteetz

New Merchandise Extends the Story of Toy Story Land This Summer at Disney’s Hollywood Studios


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> None of today's elite amusement park rides are simple, but as the Swirling Saucers ride is similar to the Mater ride at DL, there is some experience with the basic ride vehicle system. And like any new machinery, it must have been operational and tested before it was shipped to WDW. I'm optimistic.


Similar? Its an exact copy with a different theme and a roof.


----------



## PrincessV

facepirte said:


> The major difference between the two is the climate, the rain and humidity adds a whole new layer to maintaining the ride. I am hoping it will be ready for riders by next week so we can try it out. How was the ride on the second half of SDD for you?


I hadn't considered FL's "special" climate until now - how do you think AS2 will handle our super-fun horizontal monsoon rain?

Many thanks to all posting SDD experiences - it's really helpful! I was feeling unsure of our FPs for SDD before, but I'm feeling good about them now.


----------



## bcactus

My son and I are going 6/20-6/23 so I'm sure we will be lurking around hoping for a random soft opening.  Not getting our hopes up but it would be an awesome addition to our trip!


----------



## KateP85

Thanks for the heads up @FastPasser - sent my husband a message to register so we can bring the kids this time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 123SA

How available are morning FP at 60+2?  Will I be likely to get TOT, RNRC and Aliens before noon?


----------



## FastPasser.

joelkfla said:


> Is it supposed to be random, or is it "managers pick their favorites"?


That explains why I've never been selected. It's being administrated by  the Magic Backstage people and I have no clue how they select winners.


facepirte said:


> How was the ride on the second half of SDD for you?


As a pure coaster it's not that thrilling, but as an attraction, I enjoyed it.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Similar? Its an exact copy with a different theme and a roof.


So it's the same except different.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> So it's the same except different.


The ride system is exactly the same.


----------



## mdmama76

123SA said:


> How available are morning FP at 60+2?  Will I be likely to get TOT, RNRC and Aliens before noon?


I got 11:05 AS2 for 60+1 yesterday. Plenty of TOT and RNRC at all times when I booked. 60+2 should be even easier. 

SDD had nothing before evening but a 3:30ish FP popped up after I messed around a bit. We want to be out of the park earlier than that that day so I let it go.


----------



## hiroMYhero

mdmama76 said:


> SDD had nothing before evening but a 3:30ish FP popped up after I messed around a bit. We want to be out of the park earlier than that that day so I let it go.


It’s always best to grab whatever pops up and then Modify. Specific ride times show up rather than just a random pool of times.


----------



## yulilin3

Dhs cm friends entered the lottery for June 26 and I'm his plus one, so fingers crossed


----------



## mdmama76

hiroMYhero said:


> It’s always best to grab whatever pops up and then Modify. Specific ride times show up rather than just a random pool of times.



So I've heard,  but I was ok just getting AS2 at a time I wanted and RDing SDD so I'm ok with it.


----------



## FastPasser.

yulilin3 said:


> Dhs cm friends entered the lottery for June 26 and I'm his plus one, so fingers crossed


If you have any other CM friends that work somewhere else, they can enter as well, and it's up to three guests.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CMs are reporting SDD was down for over 2 1/2 hours beginning at noon-ish today; those waiting in line for their “test” rides gave up and left.


----------



## SaintsManiac

hiroMYhero said:


> CMs are reporting SDD was down for over 2 1/2 hours beginning at noon-ish today; those waiting in line for their “test” rides gave up and left.





oh boy here we go


----------



## FCDub

SaintsManiac said:


> oh boy here we go



A little too early to be doing this, I think. That is why they do extensive testing like this before the land opens. Virtually every single attraction that's ever opened has had situations like this behind the scenes. You can't extrapolate anything from it.


----------



## FastPasser.

Hence the name of the sessions "test and adjust".


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

So I'm curious about the launch system on SDD.  Does it come to a stop before the second launch? Or does it just pass through and speed up.


----------



## SaintsManiac

FCDub said:


> A little too early to be doing this, I think. That is why they do extensive testing like this before the land opens. Virtually every single attraction that's ever opened has had situations like this behind the scenes. You can't extrapolate anything from it.




A sense of humor does people good.


----------



## FastPasser.

Jimmy Mouse said:


> So I'm curious about the launch system on SDD.  Does it come to a stop before the second launch? Or does it just pass through and speed up.


It does stop and backs up a little before it launches.


----------



## anneboleyn

joelkfla said:


> Me too!
> 
> I can barely fit in 7DMT, so I might not fit at all in SDD.  They squeezed me into 7DMT once with another large person.  It was not fun.



That definitely does not sound like the best way to ride 7DMT! I hope you have a better experience with SDD...I see that a CM has commented that the seats are roomier on SDD!



paradesintherain said:


> Me too! Mater is such a fun ride. I hope Disney World is able to maintain the surface better than Disneyland has



I am not a Cars fan but the videos of the Mater version make it look so fun! I am excited to see how the claw is incorporated in to the TSL version 



shanew21 said:


> It’s somewhat like the teacups but you don’t control them. It’s hard to explain. It whips you around but only every 15 seconds or so. The ride isn’t long or particularly thrilling but it’s not super boring either. I wouldn’t wait more than 15 minutes for it though.
> 
> I’m basing this off the Mater ride at DCA which is the exact same ride system.



Thanks for clarifying! I am hoping my daughter and I will be able to avoid super long lines by getting fastpasses and/or hitting up TSL during the Star Wars fireworks and Fantasmic. I am also holding out hope that Disney extends the 7AM EMH at HS in to September!


----------



## rteetz

Who’s ready for the all new DVC kiosk!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

123SA said:


> How available are morning FP at 60+2?  Will I be likely to get TOT, RNRC and Aliens before noon?



I had no issues at my 60 plus 2. Plenty more aliens available over slinky


----------



## Roxyfire

rteetz said:


> Who’s ready for the all new DVC kiosk!
> 
> View attachment 330071



What every little child dreams of building in their backyard: a timeshare kiosk!


----------



## JennLTX

Roxyfire said:


> What every little child dreams of building in their backyard: a timeshare kiosk!


----------



## jimim

They added extra morning hours this morning for hs our of no where. Last night it was still no emh. This morning added. They said it was because they r going to add more blocked days before 30th for ap holders so trying to give them more time. That makes no sense to me. Does it for anyone else?  You think they r doing anything?  We didn’t get up early only now to get there for 9 opening.


----------



## dina444444

jimim said:


> They added extra morning hours this morning for hs our of no where. Last night it was still no emh. This morning added. They said it was because they r going to add more blocked days before 30th for ap holders so trying to give them more time. That makes no sense to me. Does it for anyone else?  You think they r doing anything?  We didn’t get up early only now to get there for 9 opening.


DHS normally has EMH on Sunday mornings


----------



## AmyAnne

dina444444 said:


> DHS normally has EMH on Sunday mornings



This is interesting -- is there somewhere I can find what the EMH hours normally are (for all of the parks)?


----------



## jimim

dina444444 said:


> DHS normally has EMH on Sunday mornings


They didn’t have them in the schedule last night. They added them first thing this morning.


----------



## dina444444

AmyAnne said:


> This is interesting -- is there somewhere I can find what the EMH hours normally are (for all of the parks)?


In the MDE app they are listed with park hours.


----------



## gap2368

why is there no EMH for opening day I cannot remember did pandora have EMH opening day


----------



## FastPasser.

gap2368 said:


> why is there no EMH for opening day I cannot remember did pandora have EMH opening day


AK did have AM & PM EMH. It was open for a total of three hours longer than DHS is currently scheduled to be.


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks.  I'm expecting a kiddie coaster but was wondering whether it would be "between" Barnstormer and SDMT or "between" SDMT and BTMRR in intensity.[/QUOTE]



FastPasser. said:


> CMs are being invited to register to attend a Toy Story Land Dress Rehearsal on June 21-27. This is not the current SDD test and adjust that is only available to CMs and one CM guest. CMs are also able to bring three non CM guests. I guess this could be called a soft opening of sorts.


My DD is a cm at DHS (college program- summer alumni)- she has done SDD twice now- once at the pep rally Thursday, and again Saturday (she got the slot she signed up for- took a cm friend from previous program who's now doing a PI and didn't get an invite to ride). She compared it to cross between Barnstormer (but longer) and Mine Train- basically if you like Mine Train you'll like SDD. She was also selected to help time how long the queue took which amused her. My son is not a coaster enthusiast, loves mine train and finally will ride BTMRR and enjoy it- DD said he'd love this ride. Her impressions FWIW LOL!


----------



## hiroMYhero

I can report that some of the CMs who rode today describe SDD as being DCA’s “Screamin’ Over California but for a 2 year-old” which is ironic because a 2 year-old may not be tall enough to ride SDD.

Also, some were told they were being loaded in as a “Single Rider” so that CMs could practice loading in Singles. There wasn’t a dedicated Single Rider line for today’s test rides.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Does anyone know if there will be any opportunities for AP holders to get into Toy Story Land 6/30?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Lsdolphin said:


> Does anyone know if there will be any opportunities for AP holders to get into Toy Story Land 6/30?


That’s opening day for TSL. All guests will be able to enter although it may take awhile if you arrive later in the day.


----------



## gap2368

FastPasser. said:


> AK did have AM & PM EMH. It was open for a total of three hours longer that DHS is currently scheduled to be.


I really hope they do EMH in the morning


----------



## rteetz

gap2368 said:


> I really hope they do EMH in the morning


If it’s not scheduled already I don’t see it happening.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> I can report that some of the CMs who rode today describe SDD as being DCA’s “Screamin’ Over California but for a 2 year-old” which is ironic because a 2 year-old may not be tall enough to ride SDD.
> 
> Also, some were told they were being loaded in as a “Single Rider” so that CMs could practice loading in Singles. There wasn’t a dedicated Single Rider line for today’s test rides.


So likely they will ask for single riders in line like they do currently at FoP.


----------



## hiroMYhero

rteetz said:


> So likely they will ask for single riders in line like they do currently at FoP.


That’s what it sounds like because the queue appeared complete although fans were only at the beginning of the queue cooling off the SDD CMs.


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> That’s what it sounds like because the queue appeared complete although fans were only at the beginning of the queue cooling off the SDD CMs.


Yeah is not exactly an elaborate queue like FoP.


----------



## CAS239

I'm glad they don't have early emh on opening day. Being for Pandora and TSL, unlike Frozen and 7dmt, FP's went live 60+ days out instead of 30, off site guests including AP's are pretty much out of luck.

If they were to throw in AM emh as well that would be like a double whammy. As someone who stays off site no way I'd even step foot in HS if it had EMH.


----------



## KGolf31

Assuming the scheduled shut down for TSM is still on track and plans to reopen starting tomorrow for SB? 

Will be interesting if SDFPs are available and/or how many lanes are open


----------



## rteetz

Aerial images

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...look-at-toy-story-land-under-construction.htm


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Sigh, review of the land doesn't' sound to great and the queue 


https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/review-a-...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## SaintsManiac

Sorry if I missed this in here, but is there a ride photo for SDD?


----------



## rteetz

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Sigh, review of the land doesn't' sound to great and the queue
> 
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/review-a-...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


People definitely should have their expectations in check.

I also said don’t expect an elaborate queue.


----------



## rteetz

SaintsManiac said:


> Sorry if I missed this in here, but is there a ride photo for SDD?


There were reports that it might but I don’t believe that was ever official.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

rteetz said:


> People definitely should have their expectations in check.
> 
> I also said don’t expect an elaborate queue.



Harry Potter land has spoiled me for life


----------



## CAS239

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Harry Potter land has spoiled me for life



This is the only reason my wife and I ever go to Universal from time to time aside from Halloween Horror Nights. They did an amazing job


----------



## rteetz

Hearing Slinky Dog Dash is roughly 70 seconds.


----------



## FastPasser.

rteetz said:


> Hearing Slinky Dog Dash is roughly 70 seconds.


I timed it the first time I rode it and it was not 70 seconds. I believe that I'll be doing another Pep Rally this afternoon and will probably have the opportunity to ride it again. I'll time it to see if it repeats.


----------



## rteetz

FastPasser. said:


> I timed it the first time I rode it and it was not 70 seconds. I believe that I'll be doing another Pep Rally this afternoon and will probably have the opportunity to ride it again. I'll time it to see if it repeats.


Its not much longer than a minute...


----------



## KateP85

I think the majority of guests will like it. I think the die hard fans and the ones who go more often will notice the budget cuts and the lack of themeing (theming? How do you spell that?!)


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I just left my test & adjust preview. 

I think the land is pretty cute. It’s no Pandora, but it’s not terrible. They achieved what they were going for, IMO.

Slinky Dog Dash is definitely not a high thrill attraction, but some of the banked turns will probably scare my 6yo nephew. The launches are very mild. The seat and restraint is much more comfortable than 7DMT, at least for me as a larger person. More leg room as well. I wish the entire queue was shaded, but most of it is, and the fans help. 

I probably won’t come back to see the land for a while once it opens, not because I don’t like it but because I apparently lost all my heat tolerance. It is way too hot out here for me.


----------



## wehrengrizz

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> The seat and restraint is much more comfortable than 7DMT, at least for me as a larger person. More leg room as well.


  Leg room is clutch!! That's one thing that's  unfun on a lot of attractions, it's not that I can't fit so much as I look like a total goober with my knees by my face.

So, to keep the speculation train rolling, anyone thinking that the mysterious "invitational AP Play" emails will wait until the testing phase is over and the land opens? Seriously still stalking this thread for links since my email likely will never show up, even if I'm selected by the claw to receive one(after many "tricks", including reset attempts by AP tech support have yielded me still getting no AP emails)

Edit: adjusted the word that became *******  didn't realize that would happen, when referencing a donkey. Sorry guys!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

hiroMYhero said:


> I can report that some of the CMs who rode today describe SDD as being DCA’s “Screamin’ Over California but for a 2 year-old” which is ironic because a 2 year-old may not be tall enough to ride SDD.
> 
> Also, some were told they were being loaded in as a “Single Rider” so that CMs could practice loading in Singles. There wasn’t a dedicated Single Rider line for today’s test rides.


If they are going to do this like Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, I am totally asking for my own row. I do not like riding in 2-seat rollercoasters with a stranger.


----------



## CAS239

wehrengrizz said:


> Leg room is clutch!! That's one thing that's  unfun on a lot of attractions, it's not that I can't fit so much as I look like a total goober with my knees by my face.
> 
> So, to keep the speculation train rolling, anyone thinking that the mysterious "invitational AP Play" emails will wait until the testing phase is over and the land opens? Seriously still stalking this thread for links since my email likely will never show up, even if I'm selected by the claw to receive one(after many "tricks", including reset attempts by AP tech support have yielded me still getting no AP emails)
> 
> Edit: adjusted the word that became *******  didn't realize that would happen, when referencing a donkey. Sorry guys!



I'm not expecting the AP registration to go up until sometime in July


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> If they are going to do this like Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, I am totally asking for my own row. I do not like riding in 2-seat rollercoasters with a stranger.



The signage in the queue indicates that "every seat will be filled."

I rode as a single rider, and while there was no separate queue, I was directed down a side path at a split near the loading area and seated with someone else who was alone.


----------



## KateP85

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> The signage in the queue indicates that "every seat will be filled."
> 
> I rode as a single rider, and while there was no separate queue, I was directed down a side path at a split near the loading area and seated with someone else who was alone.



Exactly - with super long lines in the beginning, they're not going to want to send out a coaster with an empty seat. It sounds like there's more room in each car than SDMT so you might not be quite so close to the person next to you.


----------



## yulilin3

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I just left my test & adjust preview.
> 
> I think the land is pretty cute. It’s no Pandora, but it’s not terrible. They achieved what they were going for, IMO.
> 
> Slinky Dog Dash is definitely not a high thrill attraction, but some of the banked turns will probably scare my 6yo nephew. The launches are very mild. The seat and restraint is much more comfortable than 7DMT, at least for me as a larger person. More leg room as well. I wish the entire queue was shaded, but most of it is, and the fans help.
> 
> I probably won’t come back to see the land for a while once it opens, not because I don’t like it but because I apparently lost all my heat tolerance. It is way too hot out here for me.


I'm wondering if people will see the low thrill factor and choose to not ride if wait times are long.
Also, I'm with you on the heat, I haven't been to the parks in about a month and a half because i of it


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> The signage in the queue indicates that "every seat will be filled."
> 
> I rode as a single rider, and while there was no separate queue, I was directed down a side path at a split near the loading area and seated with someone else who was alone.


Every time I have asked to be seated alone, the CM's have always honored it. Not everyone wants to ride with someone they don't know. I am very tall, and my legs barely fit on 7DMT. I realize the cars are setup different on 7DMT, but if the cars are setup like BTMR, I don't want my legs rubbing up against a stranger.


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Every time I have asked to be seated alone, the CM's have always honored it. Not everyone wants to ride with someone they don't know. I am very tall, and my legs barely fit on 7DMT. I realize the cars are setup different on 7DMT, but if the cars are setup like BTMR, I don't want my legs rubbing up against a stranger.


There is more leg room in this vehicle than 7DMT.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Every time I have asked to be seated alone, the CM's have always honored it. Not everyone wants to ride with someone they don't know. I am very tall, and my legs barely fit on 7DMT. I realize the cars are setup different on 7DMT, but if the cars are setup like BTMR, I don't want my legs rubbing up against a stranger.



I'm not telling you they won't accommodate you. I'm just giving the information that was posted in the queue. I have no idea what the attractions CMs are trained to do.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> There is more leg room in this vehicle than 7DMT.


That is definitely great to hear.  I think I'm more interested how the actual seats are. Is there a separation in the middle and how is the lap bar formed? Is the lap bar split or shared between 2 people?


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> That is definitely great to hear.  I think I'm more interested how the actual seats are. Is there a separation in the middle and how is the lap bar formed? Is the lap bar split or shared between 2 people?


Not the best view but the best we have right now.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I've seen some positive Tweets about Toy Story Land.  My girls have me get on my computer every night and check for photo updates. They are beyond excited and I'm pretty sure they are going to love it!


----------



## rteetz

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I've seen some positive Tweets about Toy Story Land.  My girls have me get on my computer every night and check for photo updates. They are beyond excited and I'm pretty sure they are going to love it!
> 
> View attachment 330811 View attachment 330812 View attachment 330813 View attachment 330814 View attachment 330815


I just want to keep expectations in check. I’m sure kids will love it though. This land is also getting plenty of criticism. Many of the CMs are rating on emotion in that they will be working at TSL, or already work at DHS and are grateful for the opportunity to preview the ride also skewing their rating. I have seen/heard from plenty of CMs that didn’t think it was 8-10/10 territory either.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> I just want to keep expectations in check. I’m sure kids will love it though. This land is also getting plenty of criticism. Many of the CMs are rating on emotion in that they will be working at TSL, or already work at DHS and are grateful for the opportunity to preview the ride also skewing their rating. I have seen/heard from plenty of CMs that didn’t think it was 8-10/10 territory either.


I can see that being the case. For me, the ultimate "Thrill Rides" are at my local Six Flags. They have more high speed coasters than one could wish for but nothing else comes close to the amount of fun I have at Disney with my kids. I don't care to ride 7DMT but my kids love it so much I will ride it as many times as they want. Same goes for Barnstormer. I think as a family, we will have a blast in Toy Story Land. The only way we will get an honest review is if we can get one from someone under 10 years old.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> I just want to keep expectations in check. I’m sure kids will love it though. This land is also getting plenty of criticism. Many of the CMs are rating on emotion in that they will be working at TSL, or already work at DHS and are grateful for the opportunity to preview the ride also skewing their rating. I have seen/heard from plenty of CMs that didn’t think it was 8-10/10 territory either.



Yeah they're basically doing advertising for the new land. No one can say they're being objective about it.


----------



## Tonyz

rteetz said:


> People definitely should have their expectations in check.
> 
> I also said don’t expect an elaborate queue.



This is what I expected... I kinda wish I was wrong. 

But I'm sure the kiddies will like it, and I say that's a success. Not everything Disney does needs to meet my particular expectations.


----------



## MrInfinity

_My kids will love this!_  No, don't get too excited, it's just a kiddie coaster and copy of a ride at another park._  But it's -- Toy Story!  And looks fun to swirl around with the Aliens and slink thru some quick turns and short hills with Slinky Dog!_  No really, it's not that cool.  If someone says they like it they're probably just advertising for Disney.

ROFL.  This is the same conversation from the Mine Train all over again.​


----------



## PrincessV

FWIW, I very much appreciate the keep-it-real reviews/comments. I'm neither a Disney apologist nor a Disney dissenter: I'm a Disney realist. My 16yo and I are going into TSL with the expectation that it will be neat to see something new, SDD might be a fun ride every once in a while (which is exactly how we view 7DMT - not a must-do, but fun to throw in once or twice a year), and if the wait isn't long AS2 might be worth a try. TSL could very well be something we rarely visit after the first time, and that's okay. That's it: if we get that much, I'll be satisfied.  (Despite really enjoying FOP, we feel the same about Pandora: not something we _have_ to visit every trip, but fun enough when we do visit it.)


----------



## rteetz

Toy Story Mania will be open today but according to CMs at park open it will be a delayed opening.


----------



## mom2elle

rteetz said:


> Toy Story Mania will be open today but according to CMs at park open it will be a delayed opening.


Here now, stalking TSMM!


----------



## Texans_loyal

CAS239 said:


> I'm not expecting the AP registration to go up until sometime in July



So I can breathe until July? I've been stalking 24/7 lol


----------



## disny_luvr

We rode TSMM this morning. Standby was about 20 mins with all three tracks running. This was at 10:00am. We waited outside for a bit and then went inside through new queue. CM said no fastpasses until TSL opening.


----------



## disny_luvr

rteetz said:


> Toy Story Mania will be open today but according to CMs at park open it will be a delayed opening.



This is correct. We tried to ride right when the park opened and it was down.


----------



## rteetz

All in the Details: Imagineers Put the Finishing Touches on Toy Story Land


----------



## disny_luvr

I just was on MDE and I do see fastpasses available for TSMM for later today. CM that told me no fastpasses must have had wrong info.


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS: New Reworked Toy Story Mania Queue Debuts


----------



## mom2elle

Just booked a FP for 12:55!


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Same day fp are available!! Just got mine for tonight!!!


----------



## dachsie

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS: New Reworked Toy Story Mania Queue Debuts


I liked the old queue better


----------



## rteetz

The old TSMM cast costumes are no longer in use. The all new Toy Story Land costumes are now being used.


----------



## Liljo22

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Sigh, review of the land doesn't' sound to great and the queue
> 
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/06/review-a-...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



How much of that is the CM's report and how much is Tom's opinion on what the land should be?  Seems like it was a good review that Tom made negative.  Transition between two buildings not themed enough?  Really?  Hard not to have fun on the ride then Tom adds in that they might not because standing in the heat?  Based off the actual items, I think Disney is getting what they want out of it.  A fun area for kids with two rides they should love in a park that is sorely missing just that.  

And he really wants to compare Pandora to TSL?  SW:GE is the centerpiece of the DHS expansion and is the only logical comparison to Pandora.  TSL was never suppose to be the attendance driver that those two land were suppose to be.  TSL is there because without it, there would be absolutely nothing kid themed in the park.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I refuse to buy into this negativity. I think HS is underrated and unloved and I am very excited to see something NEW there. My family is very excited about TSL. I don't give a hoot about "reviews."


----------



## rteetz

Liljo22 said:


> How much of that is the CM's report and how much is Tom's opinion on what the land should be?  Seems like it was a good review that Tom made negative.  Transition between two buildings not themed enough?  Really?  Hard not to have fun on the ride then Tom adds in that they might not because standing in the heat?  Based off the actual items, I think Disney is getting what they want out of it.  A fun area for kids with two rides they should love in a park that is sorely missing just that.
> 
> And he really wants to compare Pandora to TSL?  SW:GE is the centerpiece of the DHS expansion and is the only logical comparison to Pandora.  TSL was never suppose to be the attendance driver that those two land were suppose to be.  TSL is there because without it, there would be absolutely nothing kid themed in the park.


I will say that I am surprised that so much of the Slinky queue is out in the elements in a place like Florida where rain and heat is so common.


----------



## rteetz

Made some updates to the first posts.


----------



## Liljo22

MrInfinity said:


> _My kids will love this!_  No, don't get too excited, it's just a kiddie coaster and copy of a ride at another park._  But it's -- Toy Story!  And looks fun to swirl around with the Aliens and slink thru some quick turns and short hills with Slinky Dog!_  No really, it's not that cool.  If someone says they like it they're probably just advertising for Disney.
> 
> ROFL.  This is the same conversation from the Mine Train all over again.​



Exactly! According to DIS, Mine Train was going to be a complete disappointment and the new ride hype would die quickly.  4 years later people are paying extra just to ride it over and over.  

Pandora was suppose to be the land no one cared about or wanted also.  

LOL still won't admit that he was wrong on both of these.


----------



## rteetz

Liljo22 said:


> Exactly! According to DIS, Mine Train was going to be a complete disappointment and the new ride hype would die quickly.  4 years later people are paying extra just to ride it over and over.
> 
> Pandora was suppose to be the land no one cared about or wanted also.
> 
> LOL still won't admit that he was wrong on both of these.


I for one pretty much backed Pandora from the beginning. I think many felt it would be a success because nobody cared for the movie much. It is incredibly well done though. 

Mine Train is fun but it could have been much more and really should have been.


----------



## MrInfinity

SaintsManiac said:


> I refuse to buy into this negativity. I think HS is underrated and unloved and I am very excited to see something NEW there. My family is very excited about TSL. I don't give a hoot about "reviews."


I know.  That isn't a review it's just Disney-bashing.  Every paragraph is laced with negativity.  One paragraph he'll gloss over two much-needed kid rides at HS as "two fun rides" then spend the rest of the words dashing the land as barren, lightly-themed, regression, budget-conscious, slam management, then ding them again for having shops.  (why a dig on management in a review of the land??)

You really have to pretend you're 6-9 years old and rethink what this land is meant for and who it will inspire.  YOUR KIDS.  He didn't once say... _kids will love the..._  or _[..] will really appeal to the child in you_.

Then he discusses how the budget was cut _tremendously_.  Alleging hypothetical budgets has nothing to do with experiencing the land.  Let's add in disappointing, sparse (again), lackluster, and then turning cool posts of game pieces into an attempted pun of apologizing for the land... Wow.

He didn't say the Slinky ride was tremendously fun and leave it at that, he said "it'd be hard to not enjoy"... even saying something positive he says in a double negative as if people are expecting to not enjoy it.  ROFL.

I would not call this a review, I'd call it... "Help -- I grew up and lost my imagination".
Cant wait to go... few more days!


----------



## melanielynn26

Has anyone heard anything about when we might be updated on the Toy Story Land annual passholder events in September? I'm guessing we should hear something soon since it's about to be July and that is 2 months out. 

I'm planning to go in September no matter what, but I'm holding off on picking dates until I know more.


----------



## rteetz

First Look at Toy Story Land at Night and More Featured in New ‘Inside Disney Parks’


----------



## FinnsMom7

rteetz said:


> First Look at Toy Story Land at Night and More Featured in New ‘Inside Disney Parks’


Officially want the AP preview to be a nighttime offering now.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> First Look at Toy Story Land at Night and More Featured in New ‘Inside Disney Parks’


From what the video showed I think it'll be neat at night. Interested in seeing how being on Slinky Dog Dash feels at night with the lights and the track and I'm diggin' how they put lights actually in the track there.


----------



## PrincessV

Oh boy!!! I specifically made our SDD FP to fall after sunset, hoping it would be neato at night, and it sure looks like it will be! Also because I really do not wish to bake under the July FL sun on this thing, lol!


----------



## SaintsManiac

FinnsMom7 said:


> Officially want the AP preview to be a nighttime offering now.





Yes!!!!


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Ride looks great at night. I think I will actually go to the hollywood studios 10-12:30 extra magic hours now lol

I had no reason before


----------



## shanew21

0FF TO NEVERLAND said:


> Ride looks great at night. I think I will actually go to the hollywood studios 10-12:30 extra magic hours now lol
> 
> I had no reason before


Same here. I originally hadn't planned to go at night, but now I definitely will.

I'm not a huge fan of this land but I can't deny those night videos have me intrigued.


----------



## Texans_loyal

OMG looks amazing at night! For a second I thought Paint the night was coming to the studios..that would've been awesome!


----------



## mesaboy2

melanielynn26 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about when we might be updated on the Toy Story Land annual passholder events in September? I'm guessing we should hear something soon since it's about to be July and that is 2 months out.
> 
> I'm planning to go in September no matter what, but I'm holding off on picking dates until I know more.



No one knows, but this is the thread to watch.


----------



## MrInfinity

Looks awesome!  Had planned to leave HS by midday but I guess we're going to have to come back at night!  Like the crisp colors and LED look to it all...


----------



## SeeDisney

looks so exciting!   Love the rich vibrant colors at night time...what a great surprise.


----------



## JETSDAD

Will absolutely plan on doing TSL at night now....I hadn't even considered what it might look like after dark.


----------



## Mome Rath

This is why I grabbed a FP for night in July; figured it would be cooler all lit up.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Texans_loyal said:


> For a second I thought Paint the night was coming to the studios..that would've been awesome!


 We can dream that it would come to WDW. That's probably my favorite parade I've seen. Saw it at DLR when I was running Tink, and then again on one of its last nights (which was INSANITY) in Sept that year.


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

OMG this video! it looks AMAZING! all the colors and lights... WOW! I'm speechless!


----------



## smitch425

Does anyone know what time same day TSM FPs have been dropping? Do you have to be in the park to get it to show up?


----------



## wdwrule

smitch425 said:


> Does anyone know what time same day TSM FPs have dropping? Do you have to be in the park to get it to show up?


This past Tuesday, after my first three MK FPs I was able to get a Fp for Toy Story and modify it’s time all awhile still being at MK.


----------



## SaintsManiac

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/...age-including-special-time-in-toy-story-land/


New package includes an "exclusive night event" in TSL on 9/6.

Kick off fall in the most exciting way of all with a unique 4-day/5-night package from September 3 to 8, 2018 at select Disney Resort hotels. With this limited-time offer, you’ll delight in an itinerary full of magical must-dos and exclusive experiences, like an evening in Toy Story Land, just for Guests on this package. You’ll also enjoy a 5-night stay at a select Disney Moderate, Deluxe or Deluxe Villa Resort hotel and 4-day Magic Your Way theme park tickets with a Park Hopper Option!
For example, starting at $149 per person, per night, a family of four—2 adults, 1 junior (ages 10 to 17) and 1 child (ages 3 to 9)—can stay in a standard room at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort and delight in the enchantment of this offer for a total package price of $2,980.*

Here’s a peek at what their incredible itinerary includes:





Tuesday, September 4, 2018: an exclusive “Welcome to Fall” dinner at Epcot inspired by the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival
Wednesday, September 5, 2018: a nighttime Kilimanjaro Safaris tour followed by an exclusive showing of Rivers of Light at Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park after park closing
*Thursday, September 6, 2018: two hours of exclusive evening access to Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
Friday, September 7, 2018: tickets to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom park
Book now through August 19, 2018—and get excited for a vacation packed with adventure and spook-tacular memories!


----------



## SaintsManiac

I had 9/6 planned to see SWAGS and do TSL at night, but now I guess that's out the window?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/...age-including-special-time-in-toy-story-land/
> 
> 
> New package includes an "exclusive night event" in TSL on 9/6.
> 
> Kick off fall in the most exciting way of all with a unique 4-day/5-night package from September 3 to 8, 2018 at select Disney Resort hotels. With this limited-time offer, you’ll delight in an itinerary full of magical must-dos and exclusive experiences, like an evening in Toy Story Land, just for Guests on this package. You’ll also enjoy a 5-night stay at a select Disney Moderate, Deluxe or Deluxe Villa Resort hotel and 4-day Magic Your Way theme park tickets with a Park Hopper Option!
> For example, starting at $149 per person, per night, a family of four—2 adults, 1 junior (ages 10 to 17) and 1 child (ages 3 to 9)—can stay in a standard room at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort and delight in the enchantment of this offer for a total package price of $2,980.*
> 
> Here’s a peek at what their incredible itinerary includes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday, September 4, 2018: an exclusive “Welcome to Fall” dinner at Epcot inspired by the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival
> Wednesday, September 5, 2018: a nighttime Kilimanjaro Safaris tour followed by an exclusive showing of Rivers of Light at Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park after park closing
> *Thursday, September 6, 2018: two hours of exclusive evening access to Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> Friday, September 7, 2018: tickets to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom park
> Book now through August 19, 2018—and get excited for a vacation packed with adventure and spook-tacular memories!



Well, I guess that’s one way to fill some rooms during arguably among the slowest weeks of the year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Well, I guess that’s one way to fill some rooms during arguably among the slowest weeks of the year.





I don't want them to fill the rooms!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Well presently DHS closes at 8:30 on 9/6. If those hours stay the same could the exclusive access be something like 9pm-11pm (or I guess 8:30-10:30 but you'd think they would want to clear it out a bit)? Or are we thinking they would close TSL earlier than park closing?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Well presently DHS closes at 8:30 on 9/6. If those hours stay the same could the exclusive access be something like 9pm-11pm (or I guess 8:30-10:30 but you'd think they would want to clear it out a bit)? Or are we thinking they would close TSL earlier than park closing?




They have Fantasmic! at 8:30 and SWAGS at 9 unless they change it. I'm wondering if the AP event will also be happening??? So confused lol


----------



## Ashley Marie

SaintsManiac said:


> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2018/...age-including-special-time-in-toy-story-land/
> 
> 
> New package includes an "exclusive night event" in TSL on 9/6.
> 
> Kick off fall in the most exciting way of all with a unique 4-day/5-night package from September 3 to 8, 2018 at select Disney Resort hotels. With this limited-time offer, you’ll delight in an itinerary full of magical must-dos and exclusive experiences, like an evening in Toy Story Land, just for Guests on this package. You’ll also enjoy a 5-night stay at a select Disney Moderate, Deluxe or Deluxe Villa Resort hotel and 4-day Magic Your Way theme park tickets with a Park Hopper Option!
> For example, starting at $149 per person, per night, a family of four—2 adults, 1 junior (ages 10 to 17) and 1 child (ages 3 to 9)—can stay in a standard room at Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort and delight in the enchantment of this offer for a total package price of $2,980.*
> 
> Here’s a peek at what their incredible itinerary includes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday, September 4, 2018: an exclusive “Welcome to Fall” dinner at Epcot inspired by the Epcot International Food & Wine Festival
> Wednesday, September 5, 2018: a nighttime Kilimanjaro Safaris tour followed by an exclusive showing of Rivers of Light at Disney’s Animal Kingdom theme park after park closing
> *Thursday, September 6, 2018: two hours of exclusive evening access to Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios*
> Friday, September 7, 2018: tickets to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom park
> Book now through August 19, 2018—and get excited for a vacation packed with adventure and spook-tacular memories!



Interesting... similar to the very specific "Ultimate Christmas" package they offered last December (but with different activities, obv.)


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

SaintsManiac said:


> They have Fantasmic! at 8:30 and SWAGS at 9 unless they change it. I'm wondering if the AP event will also be happening??? So confused lol


lol that makes two of us along with the AP event. I've been confused ever since they announced there would exclusive access event in September.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> lol that makes two of us along with the AP event. I've been confused ever since they announced there would exclusive access event in September.





This has been the toughest trip I've ever planned!


----------



## Texans_loyal

Dam, we are there those dates, I was hoping for an AP preview. Guess that's out the window. I might have considered this package if we didn't already buy tickets.


----------



## rteetz

Texans_loyal said:


> Dam, we are there those dates, I was hoping for an AP preview. Guess that's out the window. I might have considered this package if we didn't already buy tickets.


I wouldn't say an AP preview that week is out the window I would say its likely. They might even have AP and these package people together.


----------



## Mom2KandK

Hi! I'm very excited for the opening of the new land. Is anyone else going on opening day? What time do you plan to be there? Does the parking lot open at a certain time?Thanks!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> I wouldn't say an AP preview that week is out the window I would say its likely. They might even have AP and these package people together.


Which would be interesting because it's not really exclusive if another group is there with you.

Exclusive to me would be just APs and then just package holders on different days.

That would be like having DAH put together with an AP event.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Which would be interesting because it's not really exclusive if another group is there with you.
> 
> Exclusive to me would be just APs and then just package holders on different days.
> 
> That would be like having DAH put together with an AP event.


It depends on how many people they allow in at a time during these exclusive hours. It still will likely be less busy than a regular day.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> It depends on how many people they allow in at a time during these exclusive hours. It still will likely be less busy than a regular day.





Yep I am wondering how limited it really will be. How many people will book it? etc...

Too many variables to consider.


----------



## Texans_loyal

rteetz said:


>



Ok, now I'm super excited! I didn't think it was that high!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> It depends on how many people they allow in at a time during these exclusive hours. It still will likely be less busy than a regular day.


Oh for sure. But if I'm paying as part of a package I'm looking for more than just less busy than a regular day. I'm looking for actual exclusiveness lol. Same for APs. 

But like me and the other poster were saying, it's all very confusing right now as Disney hasn't provided full details so I'm just talking out loud here


----------



## shanew21

rteetz said:


>


Now take the same people and put them on Steel Vengeance at Cedar Point 

It does look more fun than I thought it would be though. Excited to try it out.


----------



## joelkfla

smitch425 said:


> Does anyone know what time same day TSM FPs have been dropping? Do you have to be in the park to get it to show up?


I've seen them in the morning from home.  I don't remember the exact time, but it was before 11am.


----------



## hiroMYhero

smitch425 said:


> Does anyone know what time same day TSM FPs have been dropping? Do you have to be in the park to get it to show up?


They’ve been dropping within the hour prior to park opening.


----------



## smitch425

hiroMYhero said:


> They’ve been dropping within the hour prior to park opening.


I’ve been checking constantly since 6:30am and so far I’ve seen nothing.


----------



## hiroMYhero

smitch425 said:


> I’ve been checking constantly since 6:30am and so far I’ve seen nothing.


Yesterday it was reported by 8:00a that they were up and available.

The FP system has been glitchy - they’ve probably halted the add-ins while they figure out what’s wrong.


----------



## Ashley Marie

This is probably worth its own thread, but since the topic was first brought up here and involves a Toy Story Land event:

I called Disney to get quotes on the Ultimate Disney Fall Into Magic package. POR and POFQ are not options in this package. I didn't ask about the other mods because I wouldn't want to deal with construction. The most "economical" (as they say) deluxe package rate I could get was Wilderness Lodge, standard view at *$4,125. *

I was told this includes:

4-night resort stay, 4-day park hopper tickets (2x adults and 2x children)
"Welcome to Fall" Epcot dinner at 4:30pm (8:30pm was also an option) on 9/4
Nighttime safari (8:30pm) and Rivers of Light viewing (10:15pm) at AK after park closing on 9/5
Exclusive Toy Story Land event from 10pm-12am at HS on 9/6
MNSSHP tickets (2x adults and 2x children) on 9/7
Disney's current Enchanted Escape discounted offer for Sept. 3-8 puts WL, standard view with 4-day park hoppers for 2 adults, 2 children at *$3,514*.

So, in my family of 4's example, for a difference of just over $600 versus the general public discounted package, you're adding the MNSSHP tix for 2 adults 2 children (worth $325) and all of those other special "events" for an additional $286 ... Which surprisingly doesn't seem too bad? If you can make those specific dates work and don't have a better discount with an AP or through some other source -- or just really want to get into that exclusive TSL night -- the package sounds kind of cool.


----------



## rteetz

Added a couple photos and video to the first posts.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ashley Marie said:


> This is probably worth its own thread, but since the topic was first brought up here and involves a Toy Story Land event:
> 
> I called Disney to get quotes on the Ultimate Disney Fall Into Magic package. POR and POFQ are not options in this package. I didn't ask about the other mods because I wouldn't want to deal with construction. The most "economical" (as they say) deluxe package rate I could get was Wilderness Lodge, standard view at *$4,125. *
> 
> I was told this includes:
> 
> 4-night resort stay, 4-day park hopper tickets (2x adults and 2x children)
> "Welcome to Fall" Epcot dinner at 4:30pm (8:30pm was also an option) on 9/5
> Nighttime safari (8:30pm) and Rivers of Light viewing (10:15pm) at AK after park closing on 9/5
> Exclusive Toy Story Land event from 10pm-12am at HS on 9/6
> MNSSHP tickets (2x adults and 2x children) on 9/7
> Disney's current Enchanted Escape discounted offer for Sept. 3-8 puts WL, standard view with 4-day park hoppers for 2 adults, 2 children at *$3,514*.
> 
> So, in my family of 4's example, for a difference of just over $600 versus the general public discounted package, you're adding the MNSSHP tix for 2 adults 2 children (worth $325) and all of those other special "events" for an additional $286 ... Which surprisingly doesn't seem too bad? If you can make those specific dates work and don't have a better discount with an AP or through some other source -- or just really want to get into that exclusive TSL night -- the package sounds kind of cool.





Thank you very much for posting the details on times, etc. Really appreciate that!!!


----------



## leebee

Does Slinky Dog have coils on the actual coaster track, or does it just appear that way?


----------



## rteetz

leebee said:


> Does Slinky Dog have coils on the actual coaster track, or does it just appear that way?


Just appears that way.


----------



## KGolf31

shanew21 said:


> Now take the same people and put them on Steel Vengeance at Cedar Point
> 
> It does look more fun than I thought it would be though. Excited to try it out.



Having ridden Steel Vengeance a couple times this year, that would be a hoot to see what they really say about that


----------



## TAK

rteetz said:


>



Saying video unavailable for me. What was it?


----------



## rteetz

TAK said:


> Saying video unavailable for me. What was it?


Weird looks like they removed it. It was a CM promo video posted on the blog today.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Ryan we know anything about photopass locations?


----------



## shoreward

TAK said:


> Saying video unavailable for me. What was it?


----------



## anneboleyn

I can’t believe this will be open next Saturday. It seriously feels like it was only just a month or so ago that they announced plans to build TSL. Where did the time go??

Ugh I am getting old lol


----------



## Cloe Colton

I'm actually kind of regretting not getting a FP for the night! It looks so fun at night. Hopefully the lines won't be too long and I can just wait it out for a nighttime ride!


----------



## shanew21

KGolf31 said:


> Having ridden Steel Vengeance a couple times this year, that would be a hoot to see what they really say about that


I would pay to see that video. Off topic, but SV is so incredible. Maybe my favorite coaster ever.


----------



## TAK

shoreward said:


>



Thanks for posting!

I am such a wimp. Even watching the preview of the coaster makes me queasy. Still planning on braving it ... (I know it looks tame by coaster standards! Self-admitted coaster wimp, here!)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

You people need to use spoiler tags for this stuff!  I’m trying my darnedest to not watch any videos or see too many pics.  This thread is on ignore for the next 9 days!


----------



## rteetz

CampbellzSoup said:


> Ryan we know anything about photopass locations?


I believe there will be one near the entrance. Other than that I’m not sure.


----------



## rteetz

shoreward said:


>


Nope that’s a different video. I posted the CM video earlier.


----------



## j2thomason

rteetz said:


> Nope that’s a different video. I posted the CM video earlier.


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...enjoy-an-early-first-ride-on-slinky-dog-dash/


----------



## rteetz

j2thomason said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...enjoy-an-early-first-ride-on-slinky-dog-dash/


Yep they took it down and now brought it back. Must have been something wrong.


----------



## rteetz

Toy Story Land map now available on My Disney Experience! (From BlogMickey)


----------



## MaC410

Will Pixar Place become even more of a road to no where? Or will they just block that section off eventually?


----------



## gap2368

MaC410 said:


> Will Pixar Place become even more of a road to no where? Or will they just block that section off eventually?





MaC410 said:


> Will Pixar Place become even more of a road to no where? Or will they just block that section off eventually?


It will be back stage


----------



## rteetz

gap2368 said:


> It will be back stage


Yep!


----------



## gap2368

gap2368 said:


> It will be back stage


I kind of hope they keep it open for at least opening weekend and let this be an exit only area just so that it can flow better going in


----------



## PrincessV

Is the little path at the bottom the exit from TSM? So only the one entrance/exit for TSL? I'm thinking lines to get in will be corralled in Pixar Place?


----------



## UnclePaulsy

Is the entrance still to TSL still blocked?  I wasn't sure if they still had the wall up as it was when we were there in April.  We're going to be there next week, but unfortunately not when TSL officially opens.  I was wondering if I would be able to see any of it.


----------



## rteetz

UnclePaulsy said:


> Is the entrance still to TSL still blocked?  I wasn't sure if they still had the wall up as it was when we were there in April.  We're going to be there next week, but unfortunately not when TSL officially opens.  I was wondering if I would be able to see any of it.


Yes entrance is still closed with a wall.


----------



## rteetz

PrincessV said:


> Is the little path at the bottom the exit from TSM? So only the one entrance/exit for TSL? I'm thinking lines to get in will be corralled in Pixar Place?


The exit to TSM is on the back side of the building behind the quick service building. Pixar place could probably be used for corralling.


----------



## PrincessV

rteetz said:


> The exit to TSM is on the back side of the building behind the quick service building. Pixar place could probably be used for corralling.


This is the part that's stumping me (poorly mouse-drawn red line). I'd think it was backstage, but there seems to be "stuff" along it...


----------



## hiroMYhero

Congrats, @rteetz on your 50,000 posts!! Most of them were probably here on TPAS, the popular board.


----------



## shoreward

hiroMYhero said:


> Congrats, @rteetz on your 50,000 posts!! Most of them were probably here on TPAS, the popular board.


And that's not bad for one month!


----------



## whydrox

PrincessV said:


> This is the part that's stumping me (poorly mouse-drawn red line). I'd think it was backstage, but there seems to be "stuff" along it...
> 
> View attachment 331836



That path looks like the exit from TSMM (the newer track).  And the other side may have an exit for the original track line.  Similar to how you could exit on either end of Pixar Place now.  ???


----------



## rteetz

hiroMYhero said:


> Congrats, @rteetz on your 50,000 posts!! Most of them were probably here on TPAS, the popular board.


I’ve got to catch up to @Robo


----------



## yulilin3

rteetz said:


> I’ve got to catch up to @Robo


Pretty sure that's impossible. Congrats!!


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> Pretty sure that's impossible. Congrats!!


I’m gonna try my hardest


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


>


I really liked seeing the Alien ride for the first time in action (I think it was the first time?) but the Slink Dog part was a bit funny to me because it seemed like some were hollering because they felt like they had to or it just came off that way to me. Slinky Dog looks like fun though


----------



## Rivergirl2005

Any news on potential soft openings for the public?


----------



## coolingjupiter

I don’t want to wish the summer away, but I’m getting very excited for my trip in September!!!


----------



## jimim

For all you crazies out there biting at the bullet. App map shows toy story now vs just the logo. Noticed it tonight for the first time. It looks so small!  Lol

I’m just jealous of you all cause I got to wait till November to enjoy it!  Everyone have fun next weekend! But for now u all can drool over the map photo for now.


----------



## rteetz

Rivergirl2005 said:


> Any news on potential soft openings for the public?


Don’t expect anything.


----------



## gap2368

One week from today!!!! It is so close to opening day


----------



## epcotobsessed

Just confirming - TSL opens on June 30 and HS opens at 8am that day. The next day, HS opens at 7am (and will for the entire month of July, I believe). Seems odd to me that it's not 7am on the 30th as well, but that's the last day of 8am AK openings, so I guess that's why?


----------



## gap2368

epcotobsessed said:


> Just confirming - TSL opens on June 30 and HS opens at 8am that day. The next day, HS opens at 7am (and will for the entire month of July, I believe). Seems odd to me that it's not 7am on the 30th as well, but that's the last day of 8am AK openings, so I guess that's why?


Yes this is right as of now opening day is in one week Saturday the 30 HS opens at 8 am and there is as of right now no EMH


----------



## joelkfla

epcotobsessed said:


> Just confirming - TSL opens on June 30 and HS opens at 8am that day. The next day, HS opens at 7am (and will for the entire month of July, I believe). Seems odd to me that it's not 7am on the 30th as well, but that's the last day of 8am AK openings, so I guess that's why?


They may want an extra hour to get everyone in place and ready.  But I wouldn't be surprised if there's an unannounced early opening, if everything is ready.


----------



## opharbour

Apologies if this has already been asked, but does anyone know where the special Toy Story Land merchandise will be released?  (Will it just be in TSL or other areas of DHS?)

Thanks!


----------



## KateP85

We got to go to a preview today (Cast Members and their guests) and I actually liked the land a lot more than I thought I was going to. I went in with pretty low expectations, but it didn't look nearly as 'budget cuts' as I thought it was going to. The walkway from the current Pixar Place into Toy Story Land is, as someone else put it, very bland, and I kind of feel like they could have done something (or anything really) more with that space - but once you get into the land itself, there's a lot to look at. It's not a particularly huge space but I think they've done a pretty good job with the themed elements they have. I'll be honest - I forgot I was supposed to be feeling like I was a toy in a back yard, I didn't really get that feeling at all, but I did like how bright and colorful everything was. We were in TSL just over three hours, and at points it was virtually empty - I kept telling my kids that they needed to remember it like this because it would be a while before it looked this way again!

We rode Slinky Dog about seven times (I think, I lost track somewhere) and again, way better than I thought it would be. I'd actually put it on a par with a much shorter version of Big Thunder Mountain (I don't know if it's actually shorter, it just felt shorter) - those hills really have some height to them (pretty good views over the construction going on for Star Wars!) and the launches felt much faster than they looked when we were watching. We literally had the coaster to ourselves on two different rides so we asked to sit at the front, and on that first turn after the first launch (the one high up in the air) you really feel the angle of that curve sitting at the front. I loved seeing Wheezy at the end, that was really cute. My 5-year old absolutely loved it, he would have kept riding over and over if we hadn't dragged him away. I had really though it would be a kiddie coaster but I ended up liking it a lot. 

Alien Swirling Saucers - not so much. I mean, it's a cute little ride, kind of like the teacups, and my 2-year old LOVED it (like, laughing hysterically every time we got flung around!) But even my 5-year old had had enough after two rides (we ended up riding about five times I think, just because my 2-year old loved it so much and there was no line for most of the time we were there). One thing I hadn't expected - it is NOT a smooth ride! It's very juddery and bumpy, almost everyone getting off the ride commented on it being uncomfortable. If you have back or neck issues triggered by sudden jerks or bumps, I'd consider sitting this one out, or at least watch it first. This is a ride I can see little kids loving, the parents not so much. I definitely wouldn't wait more than 15 minutes for it. 

Which brings me to the queues. I think it's safe to say that lines are going to be looooong for these rides, and the queues are BRUTAL. When we were there it was 90 degrees and very humid, and even with the five minutes wait times we had, it was incredibly uncomfortable. I deal with the heat pretty well, but in some parts of the queue there was just no air and it was stifling. There were a few fans here and there but not nearly enough (although each ride did have a water fountain at some point in the queue) and at the loading/unloading dock for Slinky, the Cast Members looked like they were melting. I really feel for people who get stuck in 2-hour long lines this summer, that's not going to be a fun wait at all. 

Woody, Buzz, Jessie and Green Army Men (every one of which we met was actually female, which I thought was cool!) were walking around, although I don't know if that was just for the preview and they'll have a set spot for meet and greets once the land opens. We couldn't take photos so mostly the interaction with them was just high fives and hugs, after a while I thought they seemed a bit bored. 

All in all, it exceeded my (admittedly low) expectations. I don't think I'll be going back any time soon now we've gotten to ride the rides, although I might swing by to take some photos. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## KCMA

coolingjupiter said:


> I don’t want to wish the summer away, but I’m getting very excited for my trip in September!!!


 We are in the same boat!! Come on summer .. but September 19 can’t get here quick enough to check in!!


----------



## KateP85

Oh and I just thought of one more thing. Slinky Dog was down for about 30 minutes because of lightening in the area, but was operating later on in the rain. So it seems like rain is OK, lightening it will close. I think that's pretty standard for other coasters?

Aliens were down for about 15 minutes due to 'technical difficulties' and then twice when we rode, we sat in the ride car for about five minutes while something was worked out because there was an issue. That, combined with the super bumpy ride, makes me wonder if that ride is going to have some challenges. I've never ridden Mater over in DL, so I'm not sure how jerky and bumpy that is to compare, but I'd be interested to hear if anyone has done both.


----------



## rteetz

Last set of aerial images of Toy Story Land are posted in the aerials thread on rumors and news.


----------



## BigB0882

Are they accepting fastpasses for TSMM today?  Trying to change one of mine but don’t want to waste my time if they aren’t even doing fastpasses at all for that attraction.


----------



## rteetz

BigB0882 said:


> Are they accepting fastpasses for TSMM today?  Trying to change one of mine but don’t want to waste my time if they aren’t even doing fastpasses at all for that attraction.


They have been releasing them day of.


----------



## dina444444

BigB0882 said:


> Are they accepting fastpasses for TSMM today?  Trying to change one of mine but don’t want to waste my time if they aren’t even doing fastpasses at all for that attraction.


It looks like they were but I just checked MDE and none were available.


----------



## lovethattink

rteetz said:


> They have been releasing them day of.



At 7am, or just randomly?


----------



## Rob Gould

rteetz said:


> New aerials of Toy Story Land posted on the aerials thread on Rumors and News!



Ariel shots look amazing! Can't wait to get down there in about 8 days! I'll report back anything I can!


----------



## Rob Gould

KateP85 said:


> We got to go to a preview today (Cast Members and their guests) and I actually liked the land a lot more than I thought I was going to. I went in with pretty low expectations, but it didn't look nearly as 'budget cuts' as I thought it was going to. The walkway from the current Pixar Place into Toy Story Land is, as someone else put it, very bland, and I kind of feel like they could have done something (or anything really) more with that space - but once you get into the land itself, there's a lot to look at. It's not a particularly huge space but I think they've done a pretty good job with the themed elements they have. I'll be honest - I forgot I was supposed to be feeling like I was a toy in a back yard, I didn't really get that feeling at all, but I did like how bright and colorful everything was. We were in TSL just over three hours, and at points it was virtually empty - I kept telling my kids that they needed to remember it like this because it would be a while before it looked this way again!
> 
> We rode Slinky Dog about seven times (I think, I lost track somewhere) and again, way better than I thought it would be. I'd actually put it on a par with a much shorter version of Big Thunder Mountain (I don't know if it's actually shorter, it just felt shorter) - those hills really have some height to them (pretty good views over the construction going on for Star Wars!) and the launches felt much faster than they looked when we were watching. We literally had the coaster to ourselves on two different rides so we asked to sit at the front, and on that first turn after the first launch (the one high up in the air) you really feel the angle of that curve sitting at the front. I loved seeing Wheezy at the end, that was really cute. My 5-year old absolutely loved it, he would have kept riding over and over if we hadn't dragged him away. I had really though it would be a kiddie coaster but I ended up liking it a lot.
> 
> Alien Swirling Saucers - not so much. I mean, it's a cute little ride, kind of like the teacups, and my 2-year old LOVED it (like, laughing hysterically every time we got flung around!) But even my 5-year old had had enough after two rides (we ended up riding about five times I think, just because my 2-year old loved it so much and there was no line for most of the time we were there). One thing I hadn't expected - it is NOT a smooth ride! It's very juddery and bumpy, almost everyone getting off the ride commented on it being uncomfortable. If you have back or neck issues triggered by sudden jerks or bumps, I'd consider sitting this one out, or at least watch it first. This is a ride I can see little kids loving, the parents not so much. I definitely wouldn't wait more than 15 minutes for it.
> 
> Which brings me to the queues. I think it's safe to say that lines are going to be looooong for these rides, and the queues are BRUTAL. When we were there it was 90 degrees and very humid, and even with the five minutes wait times we had, it was incredibly uncomfortable. I deal with the heat pretty well, but in some parts of the queue there was just no air and it was stifling. There were a few fans here and there but not nearly enough (although each ride did have a water fountain at some point in the queue) and at the loading/unloading dock for Slinky, the Cast Members looked like they were melting. I really feel for people who get stuck in 2-hour long lines this summer, that's not going to be a fun wait at all.
> 
> Woody, Buzz, Jessie and Green Army Men (every one of which we met was actually female, which I thought was cool!) were walking around, although I don't know if that was just for the preview and they'll have a set spot for meet and greets once the land opens. We couldn't take photos so mostly the interaction with them was just high fives and hugs, after a while I thought they seemed a bit bored.
> 
> All in all, it exceeded my (admittedly low) expectations. I don't think I'll be going back any time soon now we've gotten to ride the rides, although I might swing by to take some photos. Let me know if you have any questions!



You mentioned the queues, were there any interactive parts to the theme? I love how the 7 dwarfs mine train has games and stuff to check out..... that really makes the lines bearable. And they will be long, you are right about that. We are going down in a couple weeks and have FP+ for SDD, thank goodness!


----------



## rteetz

lovethattink said:


> At 7am, or just randomly?


I believe at 7AM.


----------



## PolyRob

I tried for a FP+ today at 7:04am. Did not see anything yet. I’ll keep trying!


----------



## gatorlisa

We went to HS on Friday. There never were any FPs. Or at least, we never saw any available via MDE and when we were back in the TSMM ride area, nobody was using the FP entry. But, it appeared all tracks were running and the wait times were very reasonable. Posted wait times between 30 and 40 minutes and actual wait times more like 15-25. We were able to ride 3 times in a little over an hour. It was really nice. This was around 3:00 in the afternoon. If you want to ride this week, I wouldn't worry too much about whether there's FP available. Seems like without a FP line to take priority over standby, the standby line actually moves really well.


----------



## Disney girl 15129

This is my first time going on opening day for a new ride. Realistically, what time do you think people will start getting to the park to line up?


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Disney girl 15129 said:


> This is my first time going on opening day for a new ride. Realistically, what time do you think people will start getting to the park to line up?



Itll depend on what Disney security allows.. I’d wager 2-3 am at the latest with the bulk between 4-5..


----------



## china mom

We went to TSM yesterday evening during the storm.  People were entering through FP.

Posted standby time 50 minutes
Actual wait 11 minutes.


----------



## KateP85

Rob Gould said:


> You mentioned the queues, were there any interactive parts to the theme? I love how the 7 dwarfs mine train has games and stuff to check out..... that really makes the lines bearable. And they will be long, you are right about that. We are going down in a couple weeks and have FP+ for SDD, thank goodness!



Not really, no, which surprised me. We walked through most of the queue very quickly because there weren't really any waits, so it's possible I missed something, but I don't think I did. I think they missed an opportunity there, especially with the wait times. Slinky Dog has things to look at - drawings of the ride, etc - but Aliens really didn't have anything.


----------



## KateP85

OK so my friend has convinced me (with promise of mimosas afterwards) to be there opening day. Neither of us want to do the rides at all, we're literally going to take photos, maybe try the QS place, and look at the merchandise. Do you think arriving at 6am is too late and we risk not getting in? We only really want to stay an hour or two once we get in (if we get in!)

Also, is the merchandise all going to be in the old Sweet Spells store? When we did the preview I didn't see anywhere within TSL to sell merchandise, so I'm wondering if we will have to leave the land itself to see the merchandise.


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

KateP85 said:


> OK so my friend has convinced me (with promise of mimosas afterwards) to be there opening day. Neither of us want to do the rides at all, we're literally going to take photos, maybe try the QS place, and look at the merchandise. Do you think arriving at 6am is too late and we risk not getting in? We only really want to stay an hour or two once we get in (if we get in!)
> 
> Also, is the merchandise all going to be in the old Sweet Spells store? When we did the preview I didn't see anywhere within TSL to sell merchandise, so I'm wondering if we will have to leave the land itself to see the merchandise.



I think I've seen others comment on being there by 6am. That is what time we plan on getting there as well. I think you may be right about the merchandise but I'm not positive about that.


----------



## monorailsilver

Uncle Donald Wess said:


> I think I've seen others comment on being there by 6am. That is what time we plan on getting there as well. I think you may be right about the merchandise but I'm not positive about that.



I am curious to know once the opening is at 7am, how the lines are, what time people line up so I know about when we need to get there...you know like everyone else.  I didn't get a FP for SDD so that is our plan to go there and if we have to wait an hour then we have to wait an hour, at least it won't be mid day in the sun waiting.  Then we can go to our first FP TSMM for 8 (or whenever we get out of that line/ride).


----------



## rteetz

Who’s ready to see inside this week! Media days begin Thursday!


----------



## Mome Rath

I'm avoiding seeing anything of any importance til my early July trip...


----------



## Fern

I'm sure this was already asked, but I don't have it in me to read through 118 pages- our FP day is approaching, but should I assume that FP for the new rides won't be available until after the official opening of TSL?


----------



## shanew21

Fern said:


> I'm sure this was already asked, but I don't have it in me to read through 118 pages- our FP day is approaching, but should I assume that FP for the new rides won't be available until after the official opening of TSL?


They're available if your actual days are June 30th or later. I can make them now for my trip in August.


----------



## dachsie

Fern said:


> I'm sure this was already asked, but I don't have it in me to read through 118 pages- our FP day is approaching, but should I assume that FP for the new rides won't be available until after the official opening of TSL?


You should be able to book them if they are available


----------



## Fern

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## nurseholly

They are available now for dates 6/30 and on  ***edited to add- helps if I read the next page  ***


----------



## Quellman

KateP85 said:


> OK so my friend has convinced me (with promise of mimosas afterwards) to be there opening day. Neither of us want to do the rides at all, we're literally going to take photos, maybe try the QS place, and look at the merchandise. Do you think arriving at 6am is too late and we risk not getting in? We only really want to stay an hour or two once we get in (if we get in!)
> 
> Also, is the merchandise all going to be in the old Sweet Spells store? When we did the preview I didn't see anywhere within TSL to sell merchandise, so I'm wondering if we will have to leave the land itself to see the merchandise.


Not knowing what crowds will be like, on a saturday during the summer.....    Depends on when you want to do your waiting.  Would you rather wait outside at 4-5am in the relative cool and then be one of the first to get in, this way you can be sure that you'll get the merchandise you want?  
Or would you rather spend time waiting in the sun outside in the current pixar place, which will literally be a giant queue line to get into the new land?


----------



## LucyBC80

I see some people posting pictures from inside TSL! Are they doing surprise soft openings?


----------



## Pdollar88

Have the announced how long the extended Hollywood Studios hours will run? I’ll be visiting Sept. 5-10.


----------



## AngiTN

LucyBC80 said:


> I see some people posting pictures from inside TSL! Are they doing surprise soft openings?


Could they be CM? There are lots of CM getting in right now. I have several I'm friends with on FB


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> Could they be CM? There are lots of CM getting in right now. I have several I'm friends with on FB


Yeah they are doing a lot of CM previews right now.


----------



## rteetz

Coud we be seeing Green Army Women in Toy Story Land?

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/rumor...in-toy-story-land-more-entertainment-details/


----------



## LucyBC80

AngiTN said:


> Could they be CM? There are lots of CM getting in right now. I have several I'm friends with on FB


Nope, not a CM. But she could’ve been a guest!


----------



## LucyBC80

rteetz said:


> Coud we be seeing Green Army Women in Toy Story Land?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/rumor...in-toy-story-land-more-entertainment-details/


She posted a picture right by the Woody statute.

If you search Instagram for Toystorylanf you can see the picture.


----------



## unbanshee

LucyBC80 said:


> She posted a picture right by the Woody statute.
> 
> If you search Instagram for Toystorylanf you can see the picture.



Looks like you can see the a-frame sign that presumably says no photos in the reflection of her sunglasses


----------



## rteetz

LucyBC80 said:


> She posted a picture right by the Woody statute.
> 
> If you search Instagram for Toystorylanf you can see the picture.


I am not seeing what you are referring too and don't know who "she" is.


----------



## AngiTN

LucyBC80 said:


> Nope, not a CM. But she could’ve been a guest!


CM have been able to bring family/friends


----------



## rteetz

AngiTN said:


> CM have been able to bring family/friends


Yep, CMs and their guests.


----------



## AngiTN

unbanshee said:


> Looks like you can see the a-frame sign that presumably *says no photos in the reflection of her sunglasses*


Sure hope not, for the sake of whoever's guest she is


----------



## Jenn

Just walked past it! They said it was only for CMs and their families who won the preview lottery. Have seen lots of them walking in with special Toy Story lanyards. They also have a special entrance like the AP entrance at the front of the park.


----------



## KateP85

There were signs literally every ten feet that said no photography or video recording, so if it were a CM, they're crazy to risk their job for a photo. If it were one of their guests, that's even worse.

All of the Green Army Men we encountered were female.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

KateP85 said:


> All of the Green Army Men we encountered were female.


I think it's really cool to have women be in those roles


----------



## KateP85

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I think it's really cool to have women be in those roles



I totally agree!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## facepirte

KateP85 said:


> OK so my friend has convinced me (with promise of mimosas afterwards) to be there opening day. Neither of us want to do the rides at all, we're literally going to take photos, maybe try the QS place, and look at the merchandise. Do you think arriving at 6am is too late and we risk not getting in? We only really want to stay an hour or two once we get in (if we get in!)
> 
> Also, is the merchandise all going to be in the old Sweet Spells store? When we did the preview I didn't see anywhere within TSL to sell merchandise, so I'm wondering if we will have to leave the land itself to see the merchandise.



there will be stands selling merch in the land but not a store.


----------



## atricks

After talking to a few folks that have been to it already, the general feel I got was it's got cute theming (great if you like Toy Story a lot), not a lot of walking area, fun rides, Slinky works pretty well and I'm sure a lot of folks will want to ride it multiple times.    Saucers is good too, but not worth a long wait. 

   The biggest down sides?  The area is small, as in actual walking area and things to do.  There is no shade at all (even less than Dinorama at Animal Kingdom).  There are fans in the queues, but it's mostly all outdoors.  No indoor seating area or air conditioned stores to duck into.  Toy Story Midway Mania (which they've renamed to just Tory Story Mania) is the only A/C in the land.  If your trip isn't until the cooler months, count that as a blessing.

  Overall a nice fun addition, and what's thrre is good, but there is a strong feeling that it could have and should have been more.


----------



## disneygirlsng

atricks said:


> After talking to a few folks that have been to it already, the general feel I got was it's got cute theming (great if you like Toy Story a lot), not a lot of walking area, fun rides, Slinky works pretty well and I'm sure a lot of folks will want to ride it multiple times.    Saucers is good too, but not worth a long wait.
> 
> The biggest down sides?  The area is small, as in actual walking area and things to do.  There is no shade at all (even less than Dinorama at Animal Kingdom).  There are fans in the queues, but it's mostly all outdoors.  No indoor seating area or air conditioned stores to duck into.  Toy Story Midway Mania (which they've renamed to just Tory Story Mania) is the only A/C in the land.  If your trip isn't until the cooler months, count that as a blessing.
> 
> Overall a nice fun addition, and what's thrre is good, but there is a strong feeling that it could have and should have been more.


TSM has been just that for quite a while (like a year or 2 at least). They just never changed the signage outside the old entrance, I would assume because they knew the new land would be opening up and they would need new signs for that entrance anyway. But the website, park map, etc has just been Toy Story Mania for a while, that's not new for the new land. 

It'll probably be a while before I'm back at WDW, but I'm so excited to see this land!


----------



## KateP85

atricks said:


> After talking to a few folks that have been to it already, the general feel I got was it's got cute theming (great if you like Toy Story a lot), not a lot of walking area, fun rides, Slinky works pretty well and I'm sure a lot of folks will want to ride it multiple times.    Saucers is good too, but not worth a long wait.
> 
> The biggest down sides?  The area is small, as in actual walking area and things to do.  There is no shade at all (even less than Dinorama at Animal Kingdom).  There are fans in the queues, but it's mostly all outdoors.  No indoor seating area or air conditioned stores to duck into.  Toy Story Midway Mania (which they've renamed to just Tory Story Mania) is the only A/C in the land.  If your trip isn't until the cooler months, count that as a blessing.
> 
> Overall a nice fun addition, and what's thrre is good, but there is a strong feeling that it could have and should have been more.



That reminds me of what I meant to add to my mini review - as we found out when it started raining when we were there, there are no indoor areas and pretty much no undercover areas either. We ended up sheltering under the overhang for the QS location because it was closed, but ordinarily there really won't be many places to get some shade. Also, the tables set out in front of Woody's Lunchbox as of Saturday have no umbrellas and are literally out in the open with zero shade. Hopefully that's temporary and umbrellas will arrive for opening day but you're absolutely right, there's no indoor areas and nowhere with AC.

I actually think that might be a positive thing for those first few months because I'm guessing people won't linger as long and the land won't stay at capacity for too long before letting more people in. Other than being in lines for rides, there's not really anywhere to hang around and people probably won't want to in the heat.


----------



## PrincessV

KateP85 said:


> That reminds me of what I meant to add to my mini review - as we found out when it started raining when we were there, there are no indoor areas and pretty much no undercover areas either. We ended up sheltering under the overhang for the QS location because it was closed, but ordinarily there really won't be many places to get some shade. Also, the tables set out in front of Woody's Lunchbox as of Saturday have no umbrellas and are literally out in the open with zero shade. Hopefully that's temporary and umbrellas will arrive for opening day but you're absolutely right, there's no indoor areas and nowhere with AC.


I've been thinking about how TSL will handle the summer thunderstorms. With no indoor areas other than TSM, it's going to be hard to find shelter from lightning and all but TSM will need to shut down. Mass evac on that one path in and out? Oy.


----------



## rteetz

Watch the grand opening ceremony June 29th!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...to-watch-the-grand-opening-of-toy-story-land/


----------



## rteetz

Schedule of events this week

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...18-toy-story-lands-schedule-for-this-week.htm


----------



## Rickat96

Is it me or does this not look very small?


----------



## dachsie

Has anyone tried to get FP for SDD or AS2 at 30 days out?


----------



## SaintsManiac

dachsie said:


> Has anyone tried to get FP for SDD or AS2 at 30 days out?



I saw some AS2 available this morning for 7/26.


----------



## rteetz

Rickat96 said:


> Is it me or does this not look very small?


Does what look small?


----------



## Rickat96

rteetz said:


> Does what look small?



Sorry- This new Toy Story area.


----------



## rteetz

Rickat96 said:


> Sorry- This new Toy Story area.


Its 10-11 acres. Star Wars is 14.


----------



## rentayenta

rteetz said:


> Schedule of events this week
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...18-toy-story-lands-schedule-for-this-week.htm




Thanks! I just love all the bright primary colors. So excited to check it out.


----------



## AngiTN

PrincessV said:


> I've been thinking about how TSL will handle the summer thunderstorms. With no indoor areas other than TSM, it's going to be hard to find shelter from lightning and all but TSM will need to shut down. Mass evac on that one path in and out? Oy.


But they don't evac areas except under very extreme circumstances. Usually it's every man/woman/child for themselves.


----------



## PrincessV

AngiTN said:


> But they don't evac areas except under very extreme circumstances. Usually it's every man/woman/child for themselves.


I know - I didn't mean an official evac*, but just what I see on any given stormy afternoon: hundreds of people seeking shelter at the same time. If there isn't any to be found in TSL, I imagine they'll exit the area more or less en masse. Maybe I'm missing something, but I can't think of any other "land" that has only one exit and no shelter. It'll be interesting.

*Though I have experienced the call for people to take shelter multiple times, not in any particularity extreme circumstances. Sometimes, it's the sound of hundreds of cell phones sending the public emergency alert to take cover immediately, other times it's been CMs directing people to get indoors quickly, and at least one time it was over loudspeakers in DHS I never knew existed. It does happen.


----------



## dachsie

PrincessV said:


> I know - I didn't mean an official evac*, but just what I see on any given stormy afternoon: hundreds of people seeking shelter at the same time. If there isn't any to be found in TSL, I imagine they'll exit the area more or less en masse. Maybe I'm missing something, but I can't think of any other "land" that has only one exit and no shelter. It'll be interesting.
> 
> *Though I have experienced the call for people to take shelter multiple times, not in any particularity extreme circumstances. Sometimes, it's the sound of hundreds of cell phones sending the public emergency alert to take cover immediately, other times it's been CMs directing people to get indoors quickly, and at least one time it was over loudspeakers in DHS I never knew existed. It does happen.


One caveat to that may be if weather is that bad, not as many people would be out in it


----------



## AngiTN

PrincessV said:


> I know - I didn't mean an official evac*, but just what I see on any given stormy afternoon: hundreds of people seeking shelter at the same time. If there isn't any to be found in TSL, I imagine they'll exit the area more or less en masse. Maybe I'm missing something, but I can't think of any other "land" that has only one exit and no shelter. It'll be interesting.
> 
> *Though I have experienced the call for people to take shelter multiple times, not in any particularity extreme circumstances. Sometimes, it's the sound of hundreds of cell phones sending the public emergency alert to take cover immediately, other times it's been CMs directing people to get indoors quickly, and at least one time it was over loudspeakers in DHS I never knew existed. It does happen.


Interesting. In all our days in the park I've never had a single one with an alert or any direction from staff to get inside out of storms. Even when we were there during Matthew. Though of course, the one day the parks where all closed. There were things moving through the day before. Been there for some pretty bad storms mind you, just never been told I had to get inside and never had a public alert come in on my phone. We get the same exact type of afternoon rains here so they usually never stop us, we normally just power right on through them. They have to get pretty bad to phase us

Pandora doesn't have too much shelter. Just the one QS and you can't go there if you aren't eating. At least the ride queues are both indoors


----------



## wenpop

I am sure this question has been answered before, but I was lookin at a map of the land, how do you get to Toy Story Mania? the old way or is there a new way? thanks...


----------



## mesaboy2

wenpop said:


> I am sure this question has been answered before, but I was lookin at a map of the land, how do you get to Toy Story Mania? the old way or is there a new way? thanks...



There will be a new entrance, the original entrance will become backstage and inaccessible to guests.


----------



## anneboleyn

rteetz said:


> Toy Story Land map now available on My Disney Experience! (From BlogMickey)
> 
> View attachment 331759



I love the giant shoe prints on the walkways. I think that was a really cute idea!


----------



## PrincessV

AngiTN said:


> never had a public alert come in on my phone.


I've had it happen a couple times over the past few summers... the one last year was nuts: walking through a very open section of AK, on our way to Everest, and saw a bolt come down from the sky right at the top of Everest, a crack of thunder almost instantaneously, and BAM, the siren sound of a gazillion cell phones issuing the take cover alert at the same time. It was kind of a combination of pandemonium from those who got moving ASAP and those who stood there thoroughly confused!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

PrincessV said:


> I've had it happen a couple times over the past few summers... the one last year was nuts: walking through a very open section of AK, on our way to Everest, and saw a bolt come down from the sky right at the top of Everest, a crack of thunder almost instantaneously, and BAM, the siren sound of a gazillion cell phones issuing the take cover alert at the same time. It was kind of a combination of pandemonium from those who got moving ASAP and those who stood there thoroughly confused!


There's only been two types of emergency alerts sent to my cell phone by my provider: Amber Alerts (which hasn't been the case actually for a while) and tornadoes. That being said it was my cell phone provider doing it. The most recent one for tornadoes the first set of sirens my husband got an alert (he has a different cell phone provider than I do) but when another round of sirens went off his phone didn't go off but mine did. --Neither situation listed above though happened while at WDW for clarification.

My weatherbug app on the other hand will show an alert in my display screen for a dangerous thunderstorm alert (which is for excessive lightning in the area).

I would agree with you though people are not going to want to be out and about in TSL during a fierce thunderstorm since the available areas to ride it out aren't prevalent.


----------



## Dan Murphy

rteetz said:


> Coud we be seeing Green Army Women in Toy Story Land?
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/rumor...in-toy-story-land-more-entertainment-details/



Some additional videos from Kenny's site.

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2018...coming-to-toy-story-land-could-include-women/


----------



## DebbieB

I believe the entrance is next to One Man's Dream, before the current TSM.


----------



## KateP85

I mean - those waiting for the rides will be undercover (although not much protection from that sideways rain) but if I were in the land and there was a storm coming, I'd head out to find shelter.

Oh and Slinky Dog went down for a while due to lightening in the area but Aliens stayed running so I think that can run in the rain/storms.


----------



## rteetz

DebbieB said:


> I believe the entrance is next to One Man's Dream, before the current TSM.


For the land yes.

The Toy Story Mania Entrance is well within the land itself.


----------



## glocon

My husband and I get alerts for thunderstorms on our phones. I have weatherbug and twc apps and he still has a flip phone 
I would definitely try and find cover if there was lightning alert or not tho. I can see that there might be traffic jams trying to leave especially with kids and strollers.


----------



## rteetz

Toy Story Land Review: A Colorful Land Filled with Details... and Flaws


----------



## Cellthing

I’m assuming there will be AP merchandise for Toy Story Land opening like they had for Pandora. Anyone know if it will be located in TSL? Or elsewhere in the park?


----------



## shoreward

Cellthing said:


> I’m assuming there will be AP merchandise for Toy Story Land opening like they had for Pandora. Anyone know if it will be located in TSL? Or elsewhere in the park?


Info on TSL merchandise, including AP exclusives:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...and-this-summer-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Cellthing

shoreward said:


> Info on TSL merchandise, including AP exclusives:
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...and-this-summer-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Thank you


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Any chance do you think we might get pricing on merchandise during the media previews? I am eyeing the pins and the light-up Slinky Dog, and I am trying to create my budget for my trip.


----------



## DJFan88

For those who are there, we just RDd TSM.  The line was huge and when we got to the stand by ,it said 45 minutes. but the Q was moving and we ended up riding by 9: 10 at a 9 park start time ,and they opened the park on time, but let you get up close to the theater earlier.

Proceeded to RnR by 930, off by 945, standby line said 45, no FP


----------



## rteetz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Any chance do you think we might get pricing on merchandise during the media previews? I am eyeing the pins and the light-up Slinky Dog, and I am trying to create my budget for my trip.


Possibly. I don’t remember if everything was available for Pandora media days.


----------



## wehrengrizz

DJFan88 said:


> For those who are there, we just RDd TSM.  The line was huge and when we got to the stand by ,it said 45 minutes. but the Q was moving and we ended up riding by 9: 10 at a 9 park start time ,and they opened the park on time, but let you get up close to the theater earlier.
> 
> Proceeded to RnR by 930, off by 945, standby line said 45, no FP



sounds like the successful start to your day!!


----------



## rteetz

Slinky will have an onride photo

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...sh-to-feature-on-ride-photo-via-magicband.htm


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> Slinky will have an onride photo
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...sh-to-feature-on-ride-photo-via-magicband.htm


Yay! I was wondering about this.


----------



## KateP85

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Any chance do you think we might get pricing on merchandise during the media previews? I am eyeing the pins and the light-up Slinky Dog, and I am trying to create my budget for my trip.



There was a cart set up in TSL already during my preview but it wasn't selling any of the new merchandise, just other Toy Story stuff you can get elsewhere. My husband is going back into the land tomorrow, will media previews have begun by then? If so, I can ask him to have a look to see if anything is out and what the prices are.


----------



## PrincessV

KateP85 said:


> Oh and Slinky Dog went down for a while due to lightening in the area but Aliens stayed running so I think that can run in the rain/storms.


Interesting! I wondered of AS2 could carry on in the rain.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

KateP85 said:


> There was a cart set up in TSL already during my preview but it wasn't selling any of the new merchandise, just other Toy Story stuff you can get elsewhere. My husband is going back into the land tomorrow, will media previews have begun by then? If so, I can ask him to have a look to see if anything is out and what the prices are.


That would be very much appreciated!!!!


----------



## SeeDisney

DJFan88 said:


> For those who are there, we just RDd TSM. The line was huge and when we got to the stand by ,it said 45 minutes. but the Q was moving and we ended up riding by 9: 10 at a 9 park start time ,and they opened the park on time, but let you get up close to the theater earlier.




How was Mr. Potatoe head in the Toy Story Mania queue?


----------



## yulilin3

video taken earlier by a local news station


----------



## Pdollar88

I’m obviously still following the news a bit, but just here and there. I want to decide about TSL when I visit in September - I’m nervous because I want it to be well-received, but I feel like I’ll enjoy it. Excited to see it in person!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

yulilin3 said:


> video taken earlier by a local news station


Maybe I missed this somewhere in this thread or elsewhere but is the plan to run 2 slinky dog dash ride vehicles just staggered? I'm thinking that could help the line move a bit but didn't know if it was just for testing purposes.


----------



## Liljo22

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Maybe I missed this somewhere in this thread or elsewhere but is the plan to run 2 slinky dog dash ride vehicles just staggered? I'm thinking that could help the line move a bit but didn't know if it was just for testing purposes.



I thought it was up to three trains running.  There will be at least 2 running at a time though.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Liljo22 said:


> I thought it was up to three trains running.  There will be at least 2 running at a time though.


The 2 running at a time was what I was asking about so that's good news in my book.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Maybe I missed this somewhere in this thread or elsewhere but is the plan to run 2 slinky dog dash ride vehicles just staggered? I'm thinking that could help the line move a bit but didn't know if it was just for testing purposes.


I'm assuming the two launch sequences can act as lock brakes until a train clears a certain area. Also, there were brakes outside the station that I noticed one train was stopped at for a while. Also, I believe the station can house two trains at the same time like 7DMT. One train's guests are boarding while another train's guests are exiting. So, I believe they can run 4 trains at a time if things are running smoothly. I can be wrong about the station being like 7DMT. It is just what I have heard.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm assuming the two launch sequences can act as lock brakes until a train clears a certain area. Also, there were brakes outside the station that I noticed one train was stopped at for a while. Also, I believe the station can house two trains at the same time like 7DMT. One train's guests are boarding while another train's guests are exiting. So, I believe they can run 4 trains at a time if things are running smoothly. I can be wrong about the station being like 7DMT. It is just what I have heard.


Sweet, that sounds great for getting people in and out quickly enough.


----------



## rteetz

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> Maybe I missed this somewhere in this thread or elsewhere but is the plan to run 2 slinky dog dash ride vehicles just staggered? I'm thinking that could help the line move a bit but didn't know if it was just for testing purposes.


Should be two on the track and the third in the load station. Even with that capacity is low.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Should be two on the track and the third in the load station. Even with that capacity is low.


Thanks, I remember the capacity not being all that great but I would imagine it'd be slow as molasses if it was only 1 train so 2 running on the track at the same time is an plus in my mind lol.


----------



## Mome Rath

Anyone try any of the food yet and can let us know what ya thought of it?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Any idea if Disney will close the line to SDD early before park closing next week? I think I remember Disney did this when Flight of Passage first opened. I have a couple "arriving late" days to Disney Hollywood Studios to ride it, and probably won't be able to get in line until about 30 minutes before park closing. So, I'm just curious if anyone thinks they will do this.


----------



## Liljo22

rteetz said:


> Should be two on the track and the third in the load station. Even with that capacity is low.



Yes still low capacity but Disney is pretty good about getting the trains out fast.  Here is a vlogger I like that shows how efficient Disney is.  If you look at the other parks he has done this with, you get a feeling for how well Disney is run.


----------



## rteetz

Liljo22 said:


> Yes still low capacity but Disney is pretty good about getting the trains out fast.  Here is a vlogger I like that shows how efficient Disney is.  If you look at the other parks he has done this with, you get a feeling for how well Disney is run.


Getting trains out fast only does so much. It’s still lower than needed capacity.


----------



## Cellthing

Sorry if this has been asked before, any advice on getting to HS on Saturday? How early will Disney buses be running? Better to drive ourselves? Take the bus? Those who tackled Pandora what advice do you have? I have my thoughts but suggestions as to how early to get there would be great? I’m excited but we only have Saturday to do opening as we are leaving on Sunday so I want to make sure we don’t mess up a plan (an “I don’t have a clue what to expect” plan).


----------



## Klayfish

Was in HS this morning, just got back a few minutes ago.  Didn't go back to that area, but will be heading back tonight to do F! and from there go to TSMM.  I'll see if I can see anything.  A few nights ago, we could see behind the fence, as it was cracked open for a CM event.  It looked fabulous!!

EDIT:  We plan to be at HS around 8:30am Saturday.  I know we won't be anywhere near the first people and that's fine with us.  Just as long as we get in.  We've got SDD FP+ for 10:30am.


----------



## facepirte

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I'm assuming the two launch sequences can act as lock brakes until a train clears a certain area. Also, there were brakes outside the station that I noticed one train was stopped at for a while. Also, I believe the station can house two trains at the same time like 7DMT. One train's guests are boarding while another train's guests are exiting. So, I believe they can run 4 trains at a time if things are running smoothly. I can be wrong about the station being like 7DMT. It is just what I have heard.



This is correct. 4 trains in use at a time.


----------



## RN2003AZ

Cellthing said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, any advice on getting to HS on Saturday? How early will Disney buses be running? Better to drive ourselves? Take the bus? Those who tackled Pandora what advice do you have? I have my thoughts but suggestions as to how early to get there would be great? I’m excited but we only have Saturday to do opening as we are leaving on Sunday so I want to make sure we don’t mess up a plan (an “I don’t have a clue what to expect” plan).


We’re in your same boat... wondering the same!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Mome Rath said:


> Anyone try any of the food yet and can let us know what ya thought of it?



Honestly wasn’t impressed overall- the breakfast bowl was the surprising favorite. The breakfast turkey sandwich was to much pepper n onion for my taste & thought the kid s’mores sandwich was awful (not in target market though- kids may love the thick chocolate spread..) 

For lunch the grilled cheese was good but at $9 not THAT good. The brisket sandwich was tasty but not memorable. The macaroni salad side was to pepper n onion spicy for me. The soup was tasty (though on a 95 degree day not what I would’ve ordered!) 

I didn’t try the monte Cristo but it looked as close to a ‘authentic’ one as the chocolate ‘kungaloosh’ dessert at skipper canteen is to a real kungaloosh (aka not remotely..) 

All in all the clear winner was the specialty punch- the rest was edible but not memorable


----------



## DJFan88

SeeDisney said:


> How was Mr. Potatoe head in the Toy Story Mania queue?



Sorry didn't notice that.  The Q was mainly outside, then you just walk in the inside to the other side where she handed us our glasses and sent us down the hall. I believe it was the 2nd track?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

A bit silly, but felt like sharing with others who understand.


----------



## Zero18532

Anyone know opening day for toy story land what time the parking lots open?


----------



## CAS239

Zero18532 said:


> Anyone know opening day for toy story land what time the parking lots open?



Parking lots don't close. You can get there at 2am if you want.

I think quite a few will be there around 3am, a ton showing up by 6am, then a sea of people by 7am.

Then you'll have people strolling up at 7:30/8 and be shocked that they weren't among the first 100 lol.

If you want to beat the crowd, I'd personally recommend showing up by 5:45am at the latest for opening day


----------



## CAS239

Cellthing said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, any advice on getting to HS on Saturday? How early will Disney buses be running? Better to drive ourselves? Take the bus? Those who tackled Pandora what advice do you have? I have my thoughts but suggestions as to how early to get there would be great? I’m excited but we only have Saturday to do opening as we are leaving on Sunday so I want to make sure we don’t mess up a plan (an “I don’t have a clue what to expect” plan).



Buses start running every morning around 6:30am, sometimes a little earlier if a park is opening earlier than usual. I have no idea if they'll be running even earlier due to opening day, but I doubt it. 

I'd definitely recommend to drive yourself that way you can control what time you show up. Last thing you want to do on opening day is just be wondering when the bus will show.

I just posted in here to someone else about it...but I'd say hardcore people will start showing up around 3am, bulk of people by 6am, then a sea of bodies by 7am. Being that I think the high amount of people will be there at 6, I'd really aim to be there by 5:45am at the latest. It's early but showing up at 5:45am vs 6:30am could put you in front of hundreds, if not 1k people.


----------



## doodlemama

Any tips on what to expect re closures?  We are arriving at 9am on Saturday 7/7. We have fpp for the tsl rides. Worth trying to get in or think we will be out of luck. 
Also, does woodys have mobile ordering?


----------



## CAS239

doodlemama said:


> Any tips on what to expect re closures?  We are arriving at 9am on Saturday 7/7. We have fpp for the tsl rides. Worth trying to get in or think we will be out of luck.
> Also, does woodys have mobile ordering?



The only closure I would anticipate would be closer to entering the land without a FP. But I would only anticipate that on opening day and then maybe a day or 2 afterwards. For July 7th it'll still be swamped, but I wouldn't expect any type of closures


----------



## Pdollar88

As I approach my FP day, I'm debating between staying at Hollywood Studios from 1-close to experience TSL at night or leaving around 6:15 to head over to Disney Springs for dinner at Homecomin and looking around for the first time in a decade.

I haven't watched the night videos Disney released because I'd like to be surprised, but am eager to hear if folks think it's really worth seeing at night like Pandora is.


----------



## shoreward

GMA and Ginger Zee at TSL this morning.

https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Travel/toy-story-land/story?id=56146971


----------



## rteetz

It’s media day! They are inside right now. Stay tuned for posts from me. To follow along on your own use the hashtag #ToyStoryLand on social media.


----------



## Liljo22

rteetz said:


> Getting trains out fast only does so much. It’s still lower than needed capacity.



Is it really that bad though.  With 18 guests to a car if they can average getting a car out every 45 seconds which from that video is doable, you are looking at 1,440 per hour.  That puts it in line with most non omni-movers in the parks.  Its not Pirates or HM but its higher than Test Track, BMTR, and Splash.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> It’s media day! They are inside right now. Stay tuned for posts from me. To follow along on your own use the hashtag #ToyStoryLand on social media.






Oooooo I hope Tim Tracker is there!!!!


----------



## BigRed98

SaintsManiac said:


> Oooooo I hope Tim Tracker is there!!!!



He is! He posted videos on his Instagram Story! 

Also check out the Dis on YouTube and twitter for great media coverage on Toy Story Land as well!


----------



## SaintsManiac

BigRed98 said:


> He is! He posted videos on his Instagram Story!
> 
> Also check out the Dis on YouTube and twitter for great media coverage on Toy Story Land as well!





YAY thanks! Been so busy booking flights this morning I haven't checked social media yet


----------



## rteetz

Liljo22 said:


> Is it really that bad though.  With 18 guests to a car if they can average getting a car out every 45 seconds which from that video is doable, you are looking at 1,440 per hour.  That puts it in line with most non omni-movers in the parks.  Its not Pirates or HM but its higher than Test Track, BMTR, and Splash.


From what I’ve heard actual capacity is much closer to 1000.


----------



## rteetz

Media check in

  

View of Star Wars from inside

 

Main entrance

 

Media gifts 



Woodys lunchbox

    

Bathrooms


----------



## rteetz

More bathrooms

  

Alien Swirling Saucers 

       

Slinky Dog Dash


----------



## rteetz

Opening day pin



Alien queue



Seating near Woodys lunchbox



Stage for tomorrow’s grand opening event


----------



## SaintsManiac

I really love the Babybel table!! lol!


----------



## rteetz

From Big Fat Panda

https://www.facebook.com/100001429625708/posts/1825052980885672/


----------



## rteetz

Mr. potato head is officially back!

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1012330141626880000?s=21


----------



## Liljo22

rteetz said:


> From what I’ve heard actual capacity is much closer to 1000.



That means they are thinking trains are leaving about a minute apart.  Could be right but they can get it under that.


----------



## JETSDAD

So disappointed that DW said no to a last minute trip down for the opening day (who cares about all the plans we already had....this is serious business here).  I know what type of rides to expect but I am very excited to visit TSL and looking forward to riding SDD.  The land looks great!!


----------



## rteetz

Toy Story Mania queue


----------



## ELLH

If any of you guys follow WDW Radio on facebook, Lou Mongello is live-streaming from TSL right now.


----------



## Disneyland_emily

Cellthing said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, any advice on getting to HS on Saturday? How early will Disney buses be running? Better to drive ourselves? Take the bus? Those who tackled Pandora what advice do you have? I have my thoughts but suggestions as to how early to get there would be great? I’m excited but we only have Saturday to do opening as we are leaving on Sunday so I want to make sure we don’t mess up a plan (an “I don’t have a clue what to expect” plan).



I’d drive yourself and aim to be there closer to 545/6 than 8..


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Pluto0809

The land looks awesome so far!  I can't wait to see it in August.

@rteetz are you experiencing serious Magic Band envy right now?


----------



## rteetz

Pluto0809 said:


> The land looks awesome so far!  I can't wait to see it in August.
> 
> @rteetz are you experiencing serious Magic Band envy right now?


Maybe...


----------



## KateP85

Do they have EMH Saturday?


----------



## Disneyland_emily

KateP85 said:


> Do they have EMH Saturday?


No

When the park opens it’ll be for everyone.


----------



## Dan Murphy

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...ow-level-drone-flight-over-toy-story-land.htm


----------



## wgeo

The Lunchbox looks really cute - but small, that does not seem like enough windows/stations.


----------



## Joshua Shultz

Anyone have photos of the Toy story land merch they are selling? Know it’s not a lot but would like to see it


----------



## Princess.Charming

Has anyone seen any unannounced soft openings today? Or any idea on the likelihood of something happening?


----------



## dachsie

rteetz said:


> Mr. potato head is officially back!
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1012330141626880000?s=21


Great!  I was kinda disappointed when I thought it wasn't there from the other photos we've seen


----------



## wehrengrizz

Princess.Charming said:


> Has anyone seen any unannounced soft openings today? Or any idea on the likelihood of something happening?


I'd think completely unlikely since it's media day ...


----------



## dachsie

Joshua Shultz said:


> Anyone have photos of the Toy story land merch they are selling? Know it’s not a lot but would like to see it


https://twitter.com/i/status/1012349013008367616


----------



## shoreward

Joshua Shultz said:


> Anyone have photos of the Toy story land merch they are selling? Know it’s not a lot but would like to see it


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/travel/attractions/the-daily-disney/toy-story-land/99625374-132.html


----------



## dachsie

https://twitter.com/Attractions


----------



## rteetz

Woodys lunchbox will have mobile ordering

http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/mobile-order-coming-to-woodys-lunch-box-in-toy-story-land/


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> Woodys lunchbox will have mobile ordering
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/06/mobile-order-coming-to-woodys-lunch-box-in-toy-story-land/



Mobile ordering now works with dining plans, doesn't it?


----------



## rteetz

Iowamomof4 said:


> Mobile ordering now works with dining plans, doesn't it?


Yes


----------



## elfling8

rteetz said:


>



That looks almost like I could ride it.  Have vertigo and usually can't do spinny rides but I can do the scrambler at fairs because it actually moves somewhat linearly.  This looks similar in its motion.  Do you have any control as to how much extra the cars move?


----------



## closetmickey

The land looks so adorable! Trying not to look closely though- will be there soon enough!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Pluto0809

elfling8 said:


> That looks almost like I could ride it.  Have vertigo and usually can't do spinny rides but I can do the scrambler at fairs because it actually moves somewhat linearly.  This looks similar in its motion.  Do you have any control as to how much extra the cars move?



Having ridden the Matter version out at DL, it reminds me much more of the old style "whip" rides than a spinning ride.  It's very similar to this ride except it goes in a figure 8 pattern rather than an oval.






ETA: Forgot to mention that you don't have any control over the movement of your car.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

I feel WDW got the best version of Toy Story Land out of the four lands around the world.


----------



## rteetz

Woodys lunchbox food

    

Andy’s shoe

 

The middle connector tinker toy is a speaker



Merchandise 

 

A bench

 

Slinky seating


----------



## SarahC97

I think the new land looks awesome and I can't wait to see it, but I'm a little surprised that Woody's Lunchbox is all outdoor seating. I was hoping for some air conditioning!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

rteetz said:


> Woodys lunchbox food
> 
> View attachment 333524 View attachment 333525 View attachment 333526 View attachment 333527
> 
> Andy’s shoe
> 
> View attachment 333528
> 
> The middle connector tinker toy is a speaker
> 
> View attachment 333529
> 
> Merchandise
> 
> View attachment 333530
> 
> A bench
> 
> View attachment 333531 View attachment 333532
> 
> Slinky seating
> 
> View attachment 333533


It may just be me but that domino bench at first thought my mind would think "don't sit, it's not meant for sitting" as it looks more of a prop though the popsicle (is that what those are meant to be?) sticks bench is clearly a bench. Maybe it's the context of not seeing the whole picture. Again could just be me and my silly mind lol

I love how they did the seating for slinky dog. I don't know if it will be comfortable to sit (meaning the plastic) but having that style of seating and to me really important the invididual lap bars means more flexibilty for people to ride. I personally prefer individual lap bars whenever feasible.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

SarahC97 said:


> I think the new land looks awesome and I can't wait to see it, but I'm a little surprised that Woody's Lunchbox is all outdoor seating. I was hoping for some air conditioning!



The lack of shade/indoor seating/air conditioning has been a constant criticism I've been hearing. I was chatting with a CM last weekend at the parks and he said all the exposure was very noticeable.


----------



## Iowamomof4

I love the detail on the popsicle stick bench!


----------



## SarahC97

WrongLeverrrr said:


> The lack of shade/indoor seating/air conditioning has been a constant criticism I've been hearing. I was chatting with a CM last weekend at the parks and he said all the exposure was very noticeable.


I just imagine that placed packed with bodies in the searing heat and I'm scared!


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Iowamomof4 said:


> I love the detail on the popsicle stick bench!



Agreed! The only thing missing are the kid-friendly riddles (question on the handle, answer under the popsicle itself that you eat your way toward).


----------



## SaintsManiac

I love all of it!! Not sure how I will make it to September!


----------



## rteetz

Ride POVs, and other videos of the queues and land itself are all on the first page.


----------



## Lewdannie

rteetz said:


> Ride POVs, and other videos of the queues and land itself are all on the first page.


Gotta say, I think the AS2 ride looks a bit lame.  I have been on Mater in DCA and one of the best parts was the song (especially when he forgot the words).
At least it makes my fastpass selection a little easier.


----------



## Dan Murphy

If posted, here it is again.  If not, here it is, ride times.

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...linky-dog-dash-and-alien-swirling-saucers.htm


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Lewdannie said:


> Gotta say, I think the AS2 ride looks a bit lame.  I have been on Mater in DCA and one of the best parts was the song (especially when he forgot the words).
> At least it makes my fastpass selection a little easier.


Just for clarification you're saying it's because the song is different? I know there's music for the aliens ride.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

Great coverage Ryan. Saturday's going to be pretty exciting.


----------



## anneboleyn

I can’t wait to see the reports from the people who attend on Saturday. I hope someone does the video blog things (I don’t know what they are called lol...vlogs?)

I wish I could be there just to get the Opening Day pin and magic band!


----------



## KateP85

SarahC97 said:


> I think the new land looks awesome and I can't wait to see it, but I'm a little surprised that Woody's Lunchbox is all outdoor seating. I was hoping for some air conditioning!



I think that's been the biggest criticism so far - the only air conditioning is in the bathrooms and some of the TSM queue. Other than that, there's very little shade and you're out in the elements.


----------



## minniesBFF

I just came here to make sure I'm not the only one who's at least a little excited for the new land.  Twitter seems to be tearing it apart, I just wanted a little bit of optimism.  

I think the land is super cute, and my 2 year old is going to love it!  Although I'm a little bummed he'll still be too short for Slinky Dog Dash when we go in September.  If only he could grow 2 inches in 2 months! haha


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Can't wait to see it Saturday. I'll be grabbing a cab or uber around 5:30am since I'm on Disney Transportation this weekend. LOL


----------



## SG131

Based on what I’ve seen I really want to switch my whole Dec plan around to do SDD and AS2 after dark. They look awesome!


----------



## KateP85

Just listened to the Daily Fix - did I hear right that guests will be able to access TSL after the dedication ceremony tomorrow? I listened twice and thought that's what was said, but just wanted to confirm. That might be good info for anyone in the park tomorrow!


----------



## KateP85

minniesBFF said:


> I just came here to make sure I'm not the only one who's at least a little excited for the new land.  Twitter seems to be tearing it apart, I just wanted a little bit of optimism.
> 
> I think the land is super cute, and my 2 year old is going to love it!  Although I'm a little bummed he'll still be too short for Slinky Dog Dash when we go in September.  If only he could grow 2 inches in 2 months! haha



My 2-year old LOVED Alien Swirling Saucers, he was laughing hysterically the whole time. He also loved watching Slinky Dog Dash, especially the launch - he kept yelling "train GO!" He's too short to ride that one as well but honestly, it was more intense than I thought it would be and I'm not sure I'd put him on it even if he were to enough.


----------



## Pdollar88

SG131 said:


> Based on what I’ve seen I really want to switch my whole Dec plan around to do SDD and AS2 after dark. They look awesome!



I did that exact thing today! I think everything looks good, but I think seeing it at night will be even better.


----------



## StacyStrong

This is ridiculous of me, but I'm low key peeved that they didn't repave the ground


----------



## rteetz

Spaghetti Cat said:


> Great coverage Ryan. Saturday's going to be pretty exciting.


Saturday will be fun as any opening is. Stay tuned for updates of that as well.


----------



## rteetz

StacyStrong said:


> This is ridiculous of me, but I'm low key peeved that they didn't repave the ground


What do you mean?


----------



## LucyBC80

StacyStrong said:


> This is ridiculous of me, but I'm low key peeved that they didn't repave the ground


It's a backyard, I believe it's supposed to look like that


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## shocker

Lewdannie said:


> Gotta say, I think the AS2 ride looks a bit lame.  I have been on Mater in DCA and one of the best parts was the song (especially when he forgot the words).
> At least it makes my fastpass selection a little easier.


 
And when he tells you to 'getch'er junk' as you're climbing out of the vehicle  we love that ride too.  However, I remember riding the Luigi ride & giving it more than one chance...still lame...now gone.  I talked to my teens about this new land, they asked if AS2 would be like Luigi & we all laughed.  I told them I'm not so sure it won't be the dud of the new land, but we'll try it too.


----------



## famsen

I'm looking at official park hours for the second week in September and see Hollywood Studios is opening at 9am and closing at 8pm most nights. I'm a bit surprised this has not changed since I was honestly expected longer hours due to TSL being brand new. Does anyone think the hours may be extended or maybe they are waiting to gauge the popularity?


----------



## dachsie

I wonder how things will be over at FoP on Sat with everyone going to TSL opening.


----------



## rteetz

dachsie said:


> I wonder how things will be over at FoP on Sat with everyone going to TSL opening.


Maybe I’ll keep an eye on that as comparison on Saturday.


----------



## Bri036

KateP85 said:


> Just listened to the Daily Fix - did I hear right that guests will be able to access TSL after the dedication ceremony tomorrow? I listened twice and thought that's what was said, but just wanted to confirm. That might be good info for anyone in the park tomorrow!


Will be there tomorrow. What time is the dedication? Any more info on this?


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Bri036 said:


> Will be there tomorrow. What time is the dedication? Any more info on this?



Dedication starts at 11am. Have fun!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...to-watch-the-grand-opening-of-toy-story-land/


----------



## KateP85

Bri036 said:


> Will be there tomorrow. What time is the dedication? Any more info on this?



I can't find any more info on the land being open afterwards...I'm going to be in the park tomorrow so I think I'll head over that way and see for myself. If anyone else listens to the Daily Fix, see if you think that's what's being said, but that's what it sounds like to me.


----------



## anneboleyn

KateP85 said:


> I can't find any more info on the land being open afterwards...I'm going to be in the park tomorrow so I think I'll head over that way and see for myself. If anyone else listens to the Daily Fix, see if you think that's what's being said, but that's what it sounds like to me.



They verified in the comment section that the land doesn’t open to the general public until Saturday.


----------



## Pdollar88

famsen said:


> I'm looking at official park hours for the second week in September and see Hollywood Studios is opening at 9am and closing at 8pm most nights. I'm a bit surprised this has not changed since I was honestly expected longer hours due to TSL being brand new. Does anyone think the hours may be extended or maybe they are waiting to gauge the popularity?



I’ve been wondering this too. I’d really like extended hours.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pdollar88 said:


> I’ve been wondering this too. I’d really like extended hours.





Same here! I’m hoping they extend EMH to 7am on the day we plan to go.


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

famsen said:


> I'm looking at official park hours for the second week in September and see Hollywood Studios is opening at 9am and closing at 8pm most nights. I'm a bit surprised this has not changed since I was honestly expected longer hours due to TSL being brand new. Does anyone think the hours may be extended or maybe they are waiting to gauge the popularity?


I'm guessing they'll extend it. Last year from at least the 9th-16th it closed at 9pm (ETA: with exception of right around Irma-can't remember what time they closed on the 9th as we were at MK that night and then the parks were closed the 10th and 11th but originally they were planned for 9pm) and it had nothing to do with TSL. They changed the hours several times. I don't have exactly when they changed from 8pm to 9pm but  it was originally listed as 8pm and from my tracking last year they changed hours throughout the parks in March 2017, again in May 2017 and again in August 2017 though I was also tracking hours for Universal.

Disney may even change hours right when you're there on your trip. Best advice is to keep checking.


----------



## Araminta18

Mackenzie Click-Mickelson said:


> I'm guessing they'll extend it. Last year from at least the 9th-16th it closed at 9pm (ETA: with exception of right around Irma-can't remember what time they closed on the 9th as we were at MK that night and then the parks were closed the 10th and 11th but originally they were planned for 9pm) and it had nothing to do with TSL. They changed the hours several times. I don't have exactly when they changed from 8pm to 9pm but  it was originally listed as 8pm and from my tracking last year they changed hours throughout the parks in March 2017, again in May 2017 and again in August 2017 though I was also tracking hours for Universal.
> 
> Disney may even change hours right when you're there on your trip. Best advice is to keep checking.



I'm hopeful they'll change them, mostly 'cause I *really* want to see TSL at night!  It looks so good!


----------



## Amy11401

Pdollar88 said:


> I’ve been wondering this too. I’d really like extended hours.


Hoping they extend them still in mid October when we go but that is quite a way off.


----------



## SeeDisney

Watched a few videos here and there of the media preview.  Anyone know if the new queue eventually hooks up with the existing queue?     Also, I take it there's no claw purpose of the alien ride, right?    Also, is there room at Toy Story land if WDW ever want to expand the land to add another attraction?   love what I am seeing as I always love everything about Toy Story....


----------



## bluecastle

OK. I am prepared for people making fun of me for this question, but please be kind.  This has been bugging me and I hope someone can explain it to me and not make fun of me if the answer is really obvious. 
Why is the food stand called Woody's Lunch Box? Isn't it Andy's backyard and his lunchbox? Thank you for not laughing at me


----------



## lvdis

bluecastle said:


> OK. I am prepared for people making fun of me for this question, but please be kind.  This has been bugging me and I hope someone can explain it to me and not make fun of me if the answer is really obvious.
> Why is the food stand called Woody's Lunch Box? Isn't it Andy's backyard and his lunchbox? Thank you for not laughing at me



That's a good question! I found this description that seems to explain it - "In the middle of all the fun, Andy has taken his vintage Woody-themed lunch box and propped it open with a thermos, turning it into a walk-up window where his toys can grab a bite to eat." 

Found it here - https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...0629032844:s&dclid=CP7KuI_399sCFUg-TwodT3IGRg


----------



## bluecastle

lvdis said:


> That's a good question! I found this description that seems to explain it - "In the middle of all the fun, Andy has taken his vintage Woody-themed lunch box and propped it open with a thermos, turning it into a walk-up window where his toys can grab a bite to eat."
> 
> Found it here - https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...0629032844:s&dclid=CP7KuI_399sCFUg-TwodT3IGRg



But it's still Andy's lunch box! 
I can see I will have to let this go, but technically it's Andy's Woody lunch box. It's the grammarian in me.


----------



## Iowamomof4

bluecastle said:


> OK. I am prepared for people making fun of me for this question, but please be kind.  This has been bugging me and I hope someone can explain it to me and not make fun of me if the answer is really obvious.
> Why is the food stand called Woody's Lunch Box? Isn't it Andy's backyard and his lunchbox? Thank you for not laughing at me



I just feel stupid for not thinking of it myself! You're absolutely right, it would be Andy's, Woody-Themed Lunch Box. lol


----------



## bluecastle

Iowamomof4 said:


> I just feel stupid for not thinking of it myself! You're absolutely right, it would be Andy's, Woody-Themed Lunch Box. lol


Thank you!!


----------



## StacyStrong

rteetz said:


> What do you mean?



The cracks in the ground. If it's supposed to look like that, I don't like it. Haha. Though realistically I wouldn't notice it if I wasn't staring at pictures. 

Really is the dumbest complaint, I know.


----------



## rteetz

StacyStrong said:


> The cracks in the ground. If it's supposed to look like that, I don't like it. Haha. Though realistically I wouldn't notice it if I wasn't staring at pictures.
> 
> Really is the dumbest complaint, I know.


Yes it is supposed to look like that. Have you been to Dinoland at AK? That’s the same concept. It’s all part of the overall theming.


----------



## Monykalyn

dachsie said:


> I wonder how things will be over at FoP on Sat with everyone going to TSL opening.


My DD is off Saturday (works at DHS attractions) and has FP set up at DAK - she's hoping that park is down too.


Also a PSA: there is very little to NO shade or shelter in TSL. CM's already are having issues dealing with the heat- please please stay hydrated and get out of sun if you feel sick!


----------



## rteetz

Woody, Jessie, and Buzz will be roaming characters inside Toy Story Land! 

(I don’t expect that to last long...)


----------



## WEDWDW

bluecastle said:


> But it's still Andy's lunch box!
> I can see I will have to let this go, but technically it's Andy's Woody lunch box. It's the grammarian in me.


"Maybe" because we are all Toys when we enter TSL,the thinking is that if Buzz or one of the other Toys passed by the Lunch Box,they would say to Woody:"Look Woody-there is "your" Lunch Box because of the Woody theme.

Just throwing it out there.lol


----------



## StacyStrong

rteetz said:


> Yes it is supposed to look like that. Have you been to Dinoland at AK? That’s the same concept. It’s all part of the overall theming.


I have. Never noticed!

It makes sense with the theming, but I like really clean aesthetics generally, so looking at pictures it just bugs me. 

Didn't notice at Dinoland, won't notice at TS. Plus it's really a non issue either way.


----------



## bluecastle

WEDWDW said:


> "Maybe" because we are all Toys when we enter TSL,the thinking is that if Buzz or one of the other Toys passed by the Lunch Box,they would say to Woody:"Look Woody-there is "your" Lunch Box because of the Woody theme.
> 
> Just throwing it out there.lol


I like that! I'll just tell myself that when it starts to bother me. 
Thanks!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## DaveNan

famsen said:


> I'm looking at official park hours for the second week in September and see Hollywood Studios is opening at 9am and closing at 8pm most nights. I'm a bit surprised this has not changed since I was honestly expected longer hours due to TSL being brand new. Does anyone think the hours may be extended or maybe they are waiting to gauge the popularity?


I believe they have announced AP "previews" will be in September.  This might be a leading indicator of the schedule for those "previews".


----------



## yulilin3

Not sure if this has been discussed yet. For those driving into dhs this weekend: I just came into Disney property and there are signs encouraging you to enter through the main parking lot entrance ( the one that no one ever uses and it's really big and has great views of the construction of Galaxy's edge) 
They are just regular electronic road sign board telling you " exit here for dhs"
Now I'm not sure if they are sending everyone through the big entrance or still using both entrances. either way, they are preparing for lots of traffic


----------



## 720L

I just read TSL is going to open at 4 today!! Don't know if its true or not. I wish we were there!!! I hope this helps someone get in early!


----------



## RN2003AZ

720L said:


> I just read TSL is going to open at 4 today!! Don't know if its true or not. I wish we were there!!! I hope this helps someone get in early!


Where did you see this? I’m here now and heading to blizzard beach for the day but could definitely be persuaded to change my plans!


----------



## scottishmum

Ooh we planning to go tomorrow but could change plans and avoid the craziness!


----------



## FinnsMom7

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Did anyone else notice that AS2 appears to be "messed up" already on the based where the cars whip around? unless it was meant to look that way but it almost seems that the cars are rubbing against it too much and wore off the paint/finish already.  will try to grab a screen shot of a video


----------



## CAS239

FinnsMom7 said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Did anyone else notice that AS2 appears to be "messed up" already on the based where the cars whip around? unless it was meant to look that way but it almost seems that the cars are rubbing against it too much and wore off the paint/finish already.  will try to grab a screen shot of a video


Ya this was mentioned a few pages back. I'm sure it wasn't planned to look like that but when you have the wheels going over the same spot over and over it's going to happen. Much like the floor looked in the Great Movie Ride. But this is a different wheel and floor texture it looks like vs rubber and pavement so it seems this would happen much quicker vs GMR.


----------



## FinnsMom7

CAS239 said:


> Ya this was mentioned a few pages back. I'm sure it wasn't planned to look like that but when you have the wheels going over the same spot over and over it's going to happen. Much like the floor looked in the Great Movie Ride. But this is a different wheel and floor texture it looks like vs rubber and pavement so it seems this would happen much quicker vs GMR.


I was more surprised it happened BEFORE officially opening, after time it is expected for sure.


----------



## joelkfla

yulilin3 said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed yet. For those driving into dhs this weekend: I just came into Disney property and there are signs encouraging you to enter through the main parking lot entrance ( the one that no one ever uses and it's really big and has great views of the construction of Galaxy's edge)
> They are just regular electronic road sign board telling you " exit here for dhs"
> Now I'm not sure if they are sending everyone through the big entrance or still using both entrances. either way, they are preparing for lots of traffic


Even if the BVD entrance is open, I would avoid it.  Even on a typical summer weekend, it gets backed up in the morning. Buses were often rerouted to circle around behind BW to avoid the left turn in, and sometimes we still had to wait thru several light cycles to get in. It just wasn't designed for heavy traffic.


----------



## rteetz

Merchandise carts in the land

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndise-made-easy-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## chiisai

Monykalyn said:


> Also a PSA: there is very little to NO shade or shelter in TSL. CM's already are having issues dealing with the heat- please please stay hydrated and get out of sun if you feel sick!



What happens in the planning stages where collectively the designers and approvers all agree that little to no shade is appropriate...  it sounds like a tortured Sims neighborhood.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Appologies if this has been covered, but this section in the middle that looks like it is covered with scrims, do we know what that is?


----------



## dachsie

rteetz said:


> Merchandise carts in the land
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ndise-made-easy-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


I have to say those carts are really cute how they fit in the theme


----------



## thiabelle

TheMaxRebo said:


> Appologies if this has been covered, but this section in the middle that looks like it is covered with scrims, do we know what that is?


I think that is the stage for today's dedication.  I saw that somewhere....


----------



## rteetz

thiabelle said:


> I think that is the stage for today's dedication.  I saw that somewhere....


Yep!


----------



## dachsie

less than 10 mins to showtime!


----------



## only hope

Monykalyn said:


> Also a PSA: there is very little to NO shade or shelter in TSL. CM's already are having issues dealing with the heat- please please stay hydrated and get out of sun if you feel sick!





rteetz said:


> Woody, Jessie, and Buzz will be roaming characters inside Toy Story Land!
> 
> (I don’t expect that to last long...)



Why would they design a new land without shade in central Florida? Our summer weather is so long (April-October) and June-September is normally 85-95 with 90%+ humidity. I hoped they were making indoor queues for the new rides, a new indoor location for the characters, and planting loads of trees...if it’s Andy’s backyard, trees are appropriate. If regular CM’s are having trouble with the heat, how are costumed characters going to tolerate it?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## TheMaxRebo

thiabelle said:


> I think that is the stage for today's dedication.  I saw that somewhere....



ah ok, so just something temporary or will it be used for other things on a regular day?


----------



## joelkfla

chiisai said:


> What happens in the planning stages where collectively the designers and approvers all agree that little to no shade is appropriate...  it sounds like a tortured Sims neighborhood.


Probably wasn't designed that way, but was cut back to be that way to save money.  Like: "Eh, they'll survive."


----------



## Bethislucy

I can't wait i know there is a lot of negativity with this land but I'm so excited to visit it.


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> ah ok, so just something temporary or will it be used for other things on a regular day?


Should be just for today's ceremony.


----------



## dachsie

Well that was cute, if not a little cheesy.  I can't wait to go tho.


----------



## Gus V.

Opening ceremony was pretty cool! Waiting game now...October!!!


----------



## rteetz

First page should be updated. I have several new videos of everything including day and night rides.


----------



## dachsie

I just wish they would announce the AP nights in Sept so I can book my HEA dessert party on a different nite


----------



## Tonyz

I’m excited for Slinky Dog and trying the food, but the land just seems so sparse. It’s a bunch of grass and then a couple giant toys.


----------



## dachsie

I wish they would do a slinky dog meet and greet like the Cars one.  I would so totally do that!


----------



## SouloTravlr

Who thought no shade for the queues was a good idea?!? No way I'm standing in line for those in the blazing sun.


----------



## Monykalyn

only hope said:


> If regular CM’s are having trouble with the heat, how are costumed characters going to tolerate it?


 They aren't doing well. Not sure I should say more, but if you see handlers rushing a character backstage please please clear path for them 
ETA-most characters have an easy path to backstage or meet right by a backstage area so they can slip away when time's up. Some of these characters don't have that easy access in this land. I wonder if that is why they are "roaming" so they can slip away when needed?


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

rteetz said:


> Woody, Jessie, and Buzz will be roaming characters inside Toy Story Land!
> 
> (I don’t expect that to last long...)


That will be disappointing if there isn't a meet n greet with photopass photographers


----------



## KateP85

SouloTravlr said:


> Who thought no shade for the queues was a good idea?!? No way I'm standing in line for those in the blazing sun.



The queue lines aren't completely out in the open, they both have portions that are undercover, just no air conditioning anywhere. 

It's going to be really rough. We're locals and were at a farmers market this morning - the heat and humidity are intense, we lasted 15 minutes before my toddler was literally dripping in sweat and we had to leave. I couldn't stand in those lines for more than a few minutes before I'd give up! I've seen a few people in the media event mention the heat and lack of shade but I wish everyone was talking about it so people know to be prepared.


----------



## rteetz

Ride photo from Tim Tracker


----------



## SouloTravlr

KateP85 said:


> The queue lines aren't completely out in the open, they both have portions that are undercover, just no air conditioning anywhere.
> 
> It's going to be really rough. We're locals and were at a farmers market this morning - the heat and humidity are intense, we lasted 15 minutes before my toddler was literally dripping in sweat and we had to leave. I couldn't stand in those lines for more than a few minutes before I'd give up! I've seen a few people in the media event mention the heat and lack of shade but I wish everyone was talking about it so people know to be prepared.


The one I saw yesterday (don't remember which one) was completely out in the open, with no cover or shade until you get in the building. I saw one fan in the queue.


----------



## MaC410

rteetz said:


> Ride photo from Tim Tracker
> 
> View attachment 333685



I love how excited the guy looks next to him haha!


----------



## PrincessNelly

Will Toy story land stay open during the fireworks? I know TSMM used to close.


----------



## KateP85

SouloTravlr said:


> The one I saw yesterday (don't remember which one) was completely out in the open, with no cover or shade until you get in the building. I saw one fan in the queue.



When we did our preview it was a bit hard to tell because we just walked through, but I would guess that AS2 has about 50% outdoors and 50% undercover, and SDD maybe a little more undercover? It's really hard to tell because I don't know how fast the queues will move. The queues do have fans in them, but they are few and far between.


----------



## FinnsMom7

PrincessNelly said:


> Will Toy story land stay open during the fireworks? I know TSMM used to close.


Are you sure it closed? my last two trips I went on TSMM after F! before leaving the park for the night.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

FinnsMom7 said:


> PrincessNelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Toy story land stay open during the fireworks? I know TSMM used to close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it closed? my last two trips I went on TSMM after F! before leaving the park for the night.
Click to expand...


Depending on the day/season, the Star Wars fireworks may start right at the park closing time (minutes after F! ends). So TSMM being closed would be more of a consequence of the park closing and not of the fireworks starting.


----------



## CAS239

PrincessNelly said:


> Will Toy story land stay open during the fireworks? I know TSMM used to close.



Toy Story stopped closing for fireworks probably over a year ago. They had a fallout section cleared for fireworks but that has all be changed.

I don't see TSL closing for any fireworks


----------



## joelkfla

KateP85 said:


> When we did our preview it was a bit hard to tell because we just walked through, but I would guess that AS2 has about 50% outdoors and 50% undercover, and SDD maybe a little more undercover? It's really hard to tell because I don't know how fast the queues will move. The queues do have fans in them, but they are few and far between.


I wonder whether there's any cooling in the covered portions of the queue, and the AS2 ride building?  If not, they may be as uncomfortable as waiting out in the sun.  I remember back in the old days, before energy conservation was a thing, the covered queues in Fantasyland (like Peter Pan & Mr. Toad) were heavily air-conditioned, with a strong flow of ice cold air coming out of vents on the canopy.

I'm also wondering whether Disney ran water lines to put misters on the outdoor fans.


----------



## PrincessNelly

CAS239 said:


> Toy Story stopped closing for fireworks probably over a year ago. They had a fallout section cleared for fireworks but that has all be changed.
> 
> I don't see TSL closing for any fireworks


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## 720L

RN2003AZ said:


> Where did you see this? I’m here now and heading to blizzard beach for the day but could definitely be persuaded to change my plans!


On facebook...on an online group. Could just be a rumor, but if I was there I'd be going to see if its open!! Someone please post if it is.


----------



## KateP85

joelkfla said:


> I wonder whether there's any cooling in the covered portions of the queue, and the AS2 ride building?  If not, they may be as uncomfortable as waiting out in the sun.  I remember back in the old days, before energy conservation was a thing, the covered queues in Fantasyland (like Peter Pan & Mr. Toad) were heavily air-conditioned, with a strong flow of ice cold air coming out of vents on the canopy.
> 
> I'm also wondering whether Disney ran water lines to put misters on the outdoor fans.



If there was any cooling system, they weren't running it during our preview. We had a very short wait by the loading area for SDD when they were reopening after a weather closure, and just for those few minutes, it was HOT! There was no air circulation, it was very stuffy.


----------



## Spaceguy55

Maybe they should have the free water stands like they had when BOG first opened..that was in May when we were there...the line was well out into Fantasy Land...July is much worse and I'm sure there will be plenty of people out in the open.


----------



## Pdollar88

Just waiting for them to announce the dates and open registration for the AP time in September.


----------



## agamble

FinnsMom7 said:


> I was more surprised it happened BEFORE officially opening, after time it is expected for sure.


Disneyland regular here. That is a problem with Mater's too. The one plus is that when they've repaired the floor they've just closed one side of the ride at a time so the ride can still remain open.


----------



## joelkfla

Spaceguy55 said:


> Maybe they should have the free water stands like they had when BOG first opened..that was in May when we were there...the line was well out into Fantasy Land...July is much worse and I'm sure there will be plenty of people out in the open.


I think that's very likely.  They also had them when waits for FEA were in the multi-hour range, when Pandora opened, and at various places around DAK for the first couple of years after they realized how poor airflow was in the park.


----------



## gap2368

In the land for soft opening now


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

only hope said:


> Why would they design a new land without shade in central Florida?



They're doing it to keep the lines short, both due to opting-out and attrition.



PrincessNelly said:


> Will Toy story land stay open during the fireworks? I know TSMM used to close.



A while back they started making the fireworks out of flushable wipes and easily dissolved RV toilet paper so they don't need to keep the fallout area clear, and thus TSMM stays open.

TGIF


----------



## rteetz

gap2368 said:


> In the land for soft opening now


Yep land is open even with the rain.


----------



## rteetz

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1012804798746386432?s=21


----------



## Rickat96

Although exciting to see finally something else completed, not sure I'm sold on the lack of cover in the Florida sun- and the potential 2 hours waits for this. I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## gap2368

rteetz said:


> Yep land is open even with the rain.


Yes and they are running rides 200 mi Ute wait for slinky dog dash


----------



## RN2003AZ

720L said:


> On facebook...on an online group. Could just be a rumor, but if I was there I'd be going to see if its open!! Someone please post if it is.


With the rain and thunderstorms we’re getting right now I’d highly doubt it’s open.


gap2368 said:


> Yes and they are running rides 200 mi Ute wait for slinky dog dash


Heading over now. Will report back!


----------



## gap2368

RN2003AZ said:


> With the rain and thunderstorms we’re getting right now I’d highly doubt it’s open.
> Heading over now. Will report back!


It is opened if I knew how to post a picture I would


----------



## Music City Mama

Will be there shortly!


----------



## Music City Mama

@gap2368 , how packed is it?


----------



## gap2368

Music City Mama said:


> @gap2368 , how packed is it?


Yes it is pretty full 100 minutes wait for slink dog dash


----------



## CAS239

Smh, wish they would've done this yesterday when I was there

 (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Music City Mama

I wonder if it's really that long or overinflated. I'll probably wait though. Pulling up now.


----------



## michygoomy

We're here now, trying SDD but they are saying 3 hours   it will save us an early morning tomorrow!


----------



## gap2368

Music City Mama said:


> I wonder if it's really that long or overinflated. I'll probably wait though. Pulling up now.


Have fun I am in the land now and it is amazing so much fun


----------



## Bri036

Here now TSM just went up to 35 minutes. Slinky over 3 hours. Wondering if getting in line at close will work or help.


----------



## RN2003AZ

michygoomy said:


> We're here now, trying SDD but they are saying 3 hours   it will save us an early morning tomorrow!


We’re in line too!


----------



## Music City Mama

Just got in standby and they said 3 hours. Not sure I want to wait that long.


----------



## Music City Mama

Definitely won't wait that long but not sure if he's exaggerating.


----------



## KGolf31

If TSM was like anything this whole week, a 35 minute wait is like 10 minutes. 

With a posted 55 minute wait, we got in line and rode TSM twice in 1 hour. Highly inflated for TSM this past week for whatever reason


----------



## Bri036

Wet paint on railings in TSM


----------



## Music City Mama

Yep, agree about TSM and other HS rides being overinflated this week. Line actually states 100 minutes and seems to be moving fast. We'll stick it out. We leave tomorrow and weren't expecting this.


----------



## SarahSnow

It looks like Slinky Dog is a very smooth ride compared to BTM, maybe even a little slower? Defiantly goes in the air higher then BTM. I'm not a big roller coaster person but I can do BTM and 7 Dwarfs I think because the don't go very high in the air (fear of falling+vertigo=not a fan of heights)

For those who've rode what would you say this ride compares to?


----------



## bigbabyblues

famsen said:


> I'm looking at official park hours for the second week in September and see Hollywood Studios is opening at 9am and closing at 8pm most nights. I'm a bit surprised this has not changed since I was honestly expected longer hours due to TSL being brand new. Does anyone think the hours may be extended or maybe they are waiting to gauge the popularity?



They have that promotion out for Sept. 3-8, and part of it was 2 hours of "exclusive access" to TS Land.  It doesn't say when the two hours is, but I would think it would be after closing, maybe before opening?


----------



## KGolf31

Would be


Music City Mama said:


> Yep, agree about TSM and other HS rides being overinflated this week. Line actually states 100 minutes and seems to be moving fast. We'll stick it out. We leave tomorrow and weren't expecting this.



Would be curious what actual wait time is. We’re going to California Grill tonight but might swing on over afterwards. It’s our last day here as well


----------



## gap2368

SarahSnow said:


> It looks like Slinky Dog is a very smooth ride compared to BTM, maybe even a little slower? Defiantly goes in the air higher then BTM. I'm not a big roller coaster person but I can do BTM and 7 Dwarfs I think because the don't go very high in the air (fear of falling+vertigo=not a fan of heights)
> 
> For those who've rode what would you say this ride compares to?


I have done it 3 tines much smother maybe a little faster


----------



## Music City Mama

KGolf31 said:


> Would be
> 
> 
> Would be curious what actual wait time is. We’re going to California Grill tonight but might swing on over afterwards. It’s our last day here as well



I'll let you know.


----------



## SarahSnow

gap2368 said:


> I have done it 3 tines much smother maybe a little faster



Thank you! I'll definitely give it a chance.


----------



## Bri036

Anybody have any actual wait times? TSM was listed as 35 took 15.


----------



## RN2003AZ

Bri036 said:


> Anybody have any actual wait times? TSM was listed as 35 took 15.


We got in line at 6:20. Posted time is 100 minutes. CMs saying 3 hours. Will post back when we get on!


----------



## Bri036

RN2003AZ said:


> We got in line at 6:20. Posted time is 100 minutes. CMs saying 3 hours. Will post back when we get on!


Getting in line now at 7:00 they are saying 2 to 2 half hours. Waiting on reports to see if we duck out.


----------



## RN2003AZ

Bri036 said:


> Getting in line now at 7:00 they are saying 2 to 2 half hours. Waiting on reports to see if we duck out.


We have FP for Aliens tomorrow am at 8:30 but I would prefer not to battle the crowds if we don’t have to.


----------



## KateP85

But at least it's raining and overcast and not 100 degrees! I would think now would be the best time to ride!


----------



## Music City Mama

We've been in line for 40 minutes so far. My best guess is another 30. Wow, this queue is gonna be brutal on a hot, sunny day.


----------



## anneboleyn

Music City Mama said:


> We've been in line for 40 minutes so far. My best guess is another 30. Wow, this queue is gonna be brutal on a hot, sunny day.



It is definitely going to be a bonding experience with our fellow sweaty parkgoers on those hot days lol


----------



## Bri036

Been in line 35 minutes just crossed under the wait times display. No idea how much time left. Wife and I laughed Tuesday we’d never stand in FOP line and now we are in a line like this haha.


----------



## RN2003AZ

We just got off! Super cute!!


----------



## Music City Mama

It's hard to gauge the queue but we've been in line 70 minutes and think we've got another 15.


----------



## Bri036

RN2003AZ said:


> We just got off! Super cute!!


How long did it take?


----------



## memo10

KateP85 said:


> But at least it's raining and overcast and not 100 degrees! I would think now would be the best time to ride!



I am so stoked to be here tonight!  It’s not hot at all!


----------



## Music City Mama

Definitely have less than 5 now. Total of 85 minutes to get on. I don't understand why so many have fastpasses, though. How?!


----------



## gap2368

Music City Mama said:


> Definitely have less than 5 now. Total of 85 minutes to get on. I don't understand why so many have fastpasses, though. How?!


Rider swap and disability pass


----------



## Bri036

Music City Mama said:


> Definitely have less than 5 now. Total of 85 minutes to get on. I don't understand why so many have fastpasses, though. How?!


The lady holding the fastpass sign stated that it is was for people with disabilities. Not going to touch that one!


----------



## gap2368

Bri036 said:


> The lady holding the fastpass sign stated that it is was for people with disabilities. Not going to touch that one!


Yes someone with a disability and uses this service I am so grestful for it and then letting us use it


----------



## Bri036

gap2368 said:


> Yes someone with a disability and uses this service I am so grestful for it and then letting us use it


A great service for people with disabilities- no doubt!


----------



## Lesverts

I did both in about 50 minutes. But I was one of the first 150ish people into the land at 5. I overheard someone that looked important that they didn’t have the tentative go ahead until after 3 and the final go ahead until around 4.


----------



## gap2368

Lesverts said:


> I did both in about 50 minutes. But I was one of the first 150ish people into the land at 5. I overheard someone that looked important that they didn’t have the tentative go ahead until after 3 and the final go ahead until around 4.


I was in the second car for slink dog and then waited 5 minutes for A2S


----------



## Music City Mama

Okay, that makes sense. Super fun ride! Aliens standby only listed as 80, but doubt we'll wait for that one.


----------



## Lesverts

gap2368 said:


> I was in the second car for slink dog and then waited 5 minutes for A2S



It was worth the wait and the rain for that special feeling. It was the strongest I’ve ever felt the Disney magic. To just happen into being there at the right time a d in the right place. And the excitement and happiness you saw and felt.


----------



## Bri036

Took us an hour and half. Really enjoyed. Looks like they have closed the line or it has really shortened since we went through it.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

gap2368 said:


> I was in the second car for slink dog and then waited 5 minutes for A2S



45 minutes for Saucers. Haven’t tried Slinky yet as the line was almost to the entrance to TSL and I was hearing 2 hours.


----------



## gap2368

Princess_Lisa said:


> 45 minutes for Saucers. Haven’t tried Slinky yet as the line was almost to the entrance to TSL and I was hearing 2 hours.


Slinky dog is closed for the night. I left and will be back tomorrow morning


----------



## RN2003AZ

Bri036 said:


> Took us an hour and half. Really enjoyed. Looks like they have closed the line or it has really shortened since we went through it.


Took us a little less than that! Sorry I didn’t respond earlier. We jumped over to ToT and RRC! We gave up our Aliens FP for tomorrow am to avoid the crazy!


----------



## j2thomason

bigbabyblues said:


> They have that promotion out for Sept. 3-8, and part of it was 2 hours of "exclusive access" to TS Land.  It doesn't say when the two hours is, but I would think it would be after closing, maybe before opening?


I bought the package and the group page link that was included in the confirmation email says this:
Play around with two hours of exclusive evening access to _Toy Story Land_
The rumor in our group is it will be 10 - midnight.


----------



## Princess.Charming

j2thomason said:


> I bought the package and the group page link that was included in the confirmation email says this:
> Play around with two hours of exclusive evening access to _Toy Story Land_
> The rumor in our group is it will be 10 - midnight.



I didn’t know they sent them out already! I had been watching my email like a hawk for weeks 

I guess they did say it was only sent to “select” passholders


----------



## anneboleyn

Princess.Charming said:


> I didn’t know they sent them out already! I had been watching my email like a hawk for weeks
> 
> I guess they did say it was only sent to “select” passholders



She isn’t talking about the AP offer.


----------



## dachsie

Princess.Charming said:


> I didn’t know they sent them out already! I had been watching my email like a hawk for weeks
> 
> I guess they did say it was only sent to “select” passholders


That's not the AP event. That was a package they were selling for the first week in Sept


----------



## KateP85

Happy people got to ride today! What did you guys think of the rides? 

Planning to be there for 5am tomorrow, kind of excited to be there for the opening!


----------



## michygoomy

Here were my general experiences - I saw on here the confirmation that it was open while having an early dinner at Disney Springs.  We decided to skip shopping and The Void and instead took a Lyft over to HS, arriving at 6pm.  Went right back to TSL and it was pretty crowded, but you could walk through it.  We got in in the long extended queue for SDD and the CM said it would be 3 hours.  It took us about 25 minute to make it to the "real" queue, and 80 minutes total.  That 80 minutes went pretty fast - there was a constant light drizzle so it was never super hot, the line moved constantly and there was a lot to see.  Plus just the general air of happiness and excitement in the queue.  

While we did SDD my daughter did TSMM, which she said was a walk-on.  We forgoed aliens because it was posted at 80 and we weren't too excited to ride it.  Instead we walked around taking pictures, did a photopass at the buzz statue and then did TSMM (posted at 45 but practically a walk-on).  We left for a while to get drinks & ride ST then came back to take pictures in the dark.



SarahSnow said:


> It looks like Slinky Dog is a very smooth ride compared to BTM, maybe even a little slower? Defiantly goes in the air higher then BTM. I'm not a big roller coaster person but I can do BTM and 7 Dwarfs I think because the don't go very high in the air (fear of falling+vertigo=not a fan of heights)
> 
> For those who've rode what would you say this ride compares to?



OK, so I'm kind of a whimp.  I only started doing BTM a couple of  years ago and now I love it, and I'll do 7 Dwarfs and love it, but won't touch Space, Splash, Everest or RNRRC.  SDD was pretty scary for me because it was so high and exposed (just those thin rails, compared to the solidness that is BTM & 7DMT).  However, it was also fabulously fun.  I would probably do it again.  I didn't get that dropping feeling in my stomach, which is a hard line for me.  I do get vertigo, but that's more likely to happen on Star Tours than SDD.  Hope that helps.


----------



## gap2368

KateP85 said:


> Happy people got to ride today! What did you guys think of the rides?
> 
> Planning to be there for 5am tomorrow, kind of excited to be there for the opening!


Rode slinky dog 3 times and a
A2S 2 tines


----------



## RN2003AZ

KateP85 said:


> Happy people got to ride today! What did you guys think of the rides?
> 
> Planning to be there for 5am tomorrow, kind of excited to be there for the opening!


Slinky is cute. Fun coaster, better than 7D in our opinion. Certainly not worth the 3-4 hour wait I’m sure it’ll get up to though. Aliens we watched but didn’t ride. I actually gave up our FP for tomorrow am for that because it was something that to us didn’t look worth the fight of the crowds.
I think in general the land as a whole will be better once it’s opened through to Star Wars. Now it’s just a dead end past Aliens where people are going to get very congested.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## bluecastle

I have stopped riding roller coasters because of my back and I really miss it. The part that is the problem is the stop at the bottom before an incline and the lurch forward. Slinky looks very smooth, but is it continuous motion or are there stops and starts? Thanks for any info!


----------



## mekay1012

Has anyone seen the Mr. Potato head pieces in Toy Story Land?  We were so sad last year that they didn't have them anymore and I've been hoping they would bring them back to dhs once Toy Story opened.


----------



## rteetz

mekay1012 said:


> Has anyone seen the Mr. Potato head pieces in Toy Story Land?  We were so sad last year that they didn't have them anymore and I've been hoping they would bring them back to dhs once Toy Story opened.


You mean the build your own? I believe they still have that at Once Upon a Toy at Disney Springs.


----------



## PolyRob

I will be at my WDW resort one week from now. I REALLY hope there is TSL merchandise still available like the MB a week from opening day!


----------



## rteetz

Have fun tomorrow everyone! 

I won't get my first look until November unfortunately.


----------



## mekay1012

rteetz said:


> You mean the build your own? I believe they still have that at Once Upon a Toy at Disney Springs.


They were not there last June.


----------



## rteetz

mekay1012 said:


> They were not there last June.


Interesting I thought I still saw them when I was there last which was within the last year. 

They don't have an actual store in TSL so now Mr. Potato Head toys.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I wonder if TSL will still be crowded in September or if the hype will have died down a little.


----------



## rteetz

This video shows the new Toy Story Mania exit


----------



## anneboleyn

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I wonder if TSL will still be crowded in September or if the hype will have died down a little.



If I were a betting woman (which I am), I would say it will be a category 3 dumpster fire in September as opposed to the category 5 dumpster fire it will be this week lol.

Still super excited tho! Yay September!


----------



## j2thomason

Princess.Charming said:


> I didn’t know they sent them out already! I had been watching my email like a hawk for weeks
> 
> I guess they did say it was only sent to “select” passholders


This is not the AP nights that have been announced. This is a 5 night fall package with extras built into it. Here are the details about the package:
http://www.disneyurl.com/UltimateDisneyFallIntoMagic


----------



## Bri036

I was very impressed with how quick TSM moved us through the queue. I understand that there weren’t any fastpasses today but with the crowds it surprised me.


----------



## CAS239

Jimmy Mouse said:


> I wonder if TSL will still be crowded in September or if the hype will have died down a little.



Maybe by September of next year as long as Star Wars is open by then. But I doubt it'll die down much even when Star Wars opens

The popularity of 7dmt (4 years ago), Frozen (2 years ago), and Pandora (1 year) should be good indicator that the new land and rides will be popular for quite some time


----------



## KateP85

I'm here now - lots and lots of people  but everyone seems excited. Wishing I'd bought a bigger coffee


----------



## anneboleyn

KateP85 said:


> I'm here now - lots and lots of people  but everyone seems excited. Wishing I'd bought a bigger coffee



Ooh can you take a picture of the crowd please? I think this is so fun and would like to live vicariously through you guys lol


----------



## 3family

It’s funny how things work with boards like this and new things 

Announcement = OMG I’m so excited
Build phase = this is not going to be good at all. So disappointing 
When you visit = this is so much fun

That’s the general consensus of people who’ve visited so far. Pretty much everybody seem to have enjoyed themselves


----------



## gap2368

toy story land is opened and already a 100 minute wait for slink and 45 for A2s


----------



## KateP85

anneboleyn said:


> Ooh can you take a picture of the crowd please? I think this is so fun and would like to live vicariously through you guys lol



Sorry, only just saw this or I totally would have done! 

They opened the turnstiles at 6am and the land is open and ready to go. It was cool to get in then because it was still dark so we got to see it all lit up. Line for SDD posted at 80 minutes and extended to the entrance to the land, but seems to be moving quickly. AS2 is a walk on right now. Quick service has a very short line and food is coming out quickly. Cast Members are so happy and excited right now, and all the guests seem in a good mood (for now at least!)

Merch carts have the Slinky ears, the light up claw cups, the toys, magic bands, and that's it - clothing and pins are at In Character, which is the store by Voyage of the Little Mermaid. They also have the Alien popcorn buckets at the popcorn carts. 

Oh and almost everyone has their phones out recording on SDD so there should be PLENTY of ride videos out there already!


----------



## CAS239

That's pretty cool they opened up early. Those showing up between 7-8 are in for a big surprise lmao


----------



## CAS239

Currently showing at 7:20am Alien at 120 min and Slinky at 240.

So a 2 hour wait and a 4 hour wait. Wonder how accurate it is


----------



## atricks

I'm not out there (even well done Kiddie rides aren't worth this much headache), but friends are, the line for slinky Dog starts around the old Great Movie ride entrance now.

(edit: the physical hold up sign they have at the line start is showing 300 minutes)


----------



## gap2368

CAS239 said:


> That's pretty cool they opened up early. Those showing up between 7-8 are in for a big surprise lmao


I heard d they opened just after 6 am


----------



## Lesverts

Is there a risk of phase one happening? It’s been almost a decade since the last one at the studios


----------



## peteykirch

Does anyone think Woody's Lunchbox will suffer the same fate as Satuli Canteen where it will stop serving breakfast because no one will go there since they are waiting in line for the rides?


----------



## Capang

peteykirch said:


> Does anyone think Woody's Lunchbox will suffer the same fate as Satuli Canteen where it will stop serving breakfast because no one will go there since they are waiting in line for the rides?


Hopefully not before I get that s’mores French toast. 

But I could see it happening.


----------



## jimim

CAS239 said:


> That's pretty cool they opened up early. Those showing up between 7-8 are in for a big surprise lmao



i hate how they r doing this now.  last week they were doing the same.  we were getting into pandora at 745 for 8 opening. i was on the ride at 8 already.  we showed up at 715 cause we hit first bus i think.  but usually we don't show up for rope drop till 745.  people are showing up earlier and earlier which just makes it more stressful. you used to show up 745 and be 50 deep now 745 people are already on rides.  another example magic kingdom.  i said lets get over there by 715 so we showed up for bus at 650.  bus gone already! so we didn't get off bus till 745 and mine train was already 60 mins cause again. opened early morning hours early again.  it's nuts.  its starts with a few people then it builds then you find urself doing the same cause you almost have to.  i mean you don't have to, but when u might not have a fast pass for something and you want to get on.  you got to wait or suck it up and get here. which i don't mind. but my gosh it's getting earlier and earlier.

it almost doesn't seem fair, but what else you going to do. you can only handle so name people outside the park and such.


----------



## Ragerunner

All I can say is wow. If last night's crowds are any indication of what this land is going to deal with for the foreseeable future, then power to the guest.

https://twitter.com/OrlandoExperie1/status/1013030381480808448?s=19


----------



## atricks

On the bright side, the other half of the rides in the park are walk on right now.   They are using that line just to get into the land right now   So it's 3 hours just to get into the land.


----------



## gap2368

peteykirch said:


> Does anyone think Woody's Lunchbox will suffer the same fate as Satuli Canteen where it will stop serving breakfast because no one will go there since they are waiting in line for the rides?


No very long line to just get in


----------



## jimim

Ragerunner said:


> All I can say is wow. If last night's crowds are any indication of what this land is going to deal with for the foreseeable future, then power to the guest.
> 
> https://twitter.com/OrlandoExperie1/status/1013030381480808448?s=19


 i didn't know sdd when blue to red as it moved through the track  that's pretty cool.  lots of randomly placed umbrellas.  at least they r trying to give some shade.  they look very random.  they should have made ones custom that look like tiki umbrellas for drinks cause everything is suppose to be small.  maybe andy stole them from the house to use outside in display area.


----------



## KGolf31

jimim said:


> i didn't know sdd when blue to red as it moved through the track  that's pretty cool.  lots of randomly placed umbrellas.  at least they r trying to give some shade.  they look very random.  they should have made ones custom that look like tiki umbrellas for drinks cause everything is suppose to be small.  maybe andy stole them from the house to use outside in display area.



The idea is that Andy bought the expansion pack for slinky dog, thus the change in colors and second launch


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

bluecastle said:


> But it's still Andy's lunch box!
> I can see I will have to let this go, but technically it's Andy's Woody lunch box. It's the grammarian in me.


I had the same thoughts and mentioned it at some point early in this thread.  I still haven’t fully let it go!  Lol


----------



## michygoomy

One question for those that were there last night - how did people find out about it?  If you were in the parks, did they announce it, or did CMs start sending people there?  We found out here but were very curious how everyone else there found out.

I think the last soft opening I went to was Mission Space and I think we just came across it going to Test Track.


----------



## mesaboy2

michygoomy said:


> One question for those that were there last night - how did people find out about it?  If you were in the parks, did they announce it, or did CMs start sending people there?  We found out here but were very curious how everyone else there found out.
> 
> I think the last soft opening I went to was Mission Space and I think we just came across it going to Test Track.



Typically, it just opens and word spreads.  I assume the same happened here.


----------



## Klayfish

Just got in HS.  Shocked how short the lines in the parking lot and security were.  In the Dark Room now buying a pin.  Line is long.  Heading to TSL next.


----------



## dachsie

Well, I just checked wait times and 100 min for AS2, 270 mins for SDD, 75 for TSM and 25 for Navi and 120 for FoP


----------



## gap2368

michygoomy said:


> One question for those that were there last night - how did people find out about it?  If you were in the parks, did they announce it, or did CMs start sending people there?  We found out here but were very curious how everyone else there found out.
> 
> I think the last soft opening I went to was Mission Space and I think we just came across it going to Test Track.


I was sitting my the entrance a maniger came out said they were opening the land up in a minute.


----------



## zobow02

I am not in FL right now but I cannot not (well I can kinda) believe how long sdd is. 4.5 hours long! I work out for 4 hours, 3 days a week and just the thought of waiting in line that long tires me out!


----------



## Klayfish

Line to get in TSL winds through Chinese theatre old queue and past Commissary


----------



## wdwlver

Klayfish said:


> Line to get in TSL winds through Chinese theatre old queue and past Commissary



Yikes. If some of those peeps have fpp for say sdd are they out of luck if they have to wait all that time?


----------



## Lesverts

michygoomy said:


> One question for those that were there last night - how did people find out about it?  If you were in the parks, did they announce it, or did CMs start sending people there?  We found out here but were very curious how everyone else there found out.
> 
> I think the last soft opening I went to was Mission Space and I think we just came across it going to Test Track.



I got to the park just after 4. I went towards midway mania. I noticed the walls were down and it was just those planter barriers. People were milling about but a bunch of people stormed off muttering about being teased that it was going to open. Lots of people left. After I decided I didn’t want to wait in the rain for midway mania I walked by and people were excited as all heck. And then someone screamed they are letting us in. 

Find out a bit into the land that they had started saying they were going to open at 5pm. And while I was getting a pin I overheard that the final clearance wasn’t given until after 4. When I was in other parts of the park afterwards cast members had no idea it was opening and some hadn’t even heard it was open. I was about 20 minutes late for a fast pass and said I was late because I was in toy story land. She thought I was a joke until I showed her pictures. She let me through.


----------



## StacyStrong

Wait times at other parks look so modest in comparison!! Well except FOP


----------



## disneygirlsng

wdwlver said:


> Yikes. If some of those peeps have fpp for say sdd are they out of luck if they have to wait all that time?


If they're doing it like Pandora (which I'm assuming they are), if you have a FP you can just walk in once your FP window opens. There was a separate line for that.


----------



## StacyStrong

jimim said:


> i hate how they r doing this now.  last week they were doing the same.  we were getting into pandora at 745 for 8 opening. i was on the ride at 8 already.  we showed up at 715 cause we hit first bus i think.  but usually we don't show up for rope drop till 745.  people are showing up earlier and earlier which just makes it more stressful. you used to show up 745 and be 50 deep now 745 people are already on rides.  another example magic kingdom.  i said lets get over there by 715 so we showed up for bus at 650.  bus gone already! so we didn't get off bus till 745 and mine train was already 60 mins cause again. opened early morning hours early again.  it's nuts.  its starts with a few people then it builds then you find urself doing the same cause you almost have to.  i mean you don't have to, but when u might not have a fast pass for something and you want to get on.  you got to wait or suck it up and get here. which i don't mind. but my gosh it's getting earlier and earlier.
> 
> it almost doesn't seem fair, but what else you going to do. you can only handle so name people outside the park and such.



It makes sense to me. Even if it opened on time, you'd still be behind all those people who showed up early. If anything it helps you because all those people who were already there are already starting to go through the line and ride by the time you get there rather than all of you getting in line at the same time.

Disney can't help how early people arrive.


----------



## rteetz

As of 10:07 AM EST

Slinky Dog Dash 270 Minutes (221 expected according to Touring Plans)
Alien Swirling Saucers 120 Minutes (90 expected according to Touring Plans)
Toy Story Mania 80 Minutes

Flight of Passage 180 Minutes


----------



## rteetz

The line to get into Toy Story Land is currently back at the ABC Commissary!


----------



## rdaky

rteetz said:


> You mean the build your own? I believe they still have that at Once Upon a Toy at Disney Springs.



We were there a few weeks ago. They do not have them any more. We asked at the Disney store, and a cast member told us that we could find them at Once Upon a Toy. So we walked there and they are no longer there. I asked the person working at Once Upon a Toy and he said that they no longer sell it and there is no where else in Disney Springs or on Disney property that he is aware of that sells the build your own Mr. Potato Head. We were disappointed because my 2 year old is OBSESSED with Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Klayfish

wdwlver said:


> Yikes. If some of those peeps have fpp for say sdd are they out of luck if they have to wait all that time?



No.  That is for stand by.  We have a FP+ soon and they said there is a spot to go to and scan in.


----------



## rteetz

rdaky said:


> We were there a few weeks ago. They do not have them any more. We asked at the Disney store, and a cast member told us that we could find them at Once Upon a Toy. So we walked there and they are no longer there. I asked the person working at Once Upon a Toy and he said that they no longer sell it and there is no where else in Disney Springs or on Disney property that he is aware of that sells the build your own Mr. Potato Head. We were disappointed because my 2 year old is OBSESSED with Mr. Potato Head.


That sucks. I remember getting them as a kid.


----------



## rteetz

Report is its 90 minutes to get into the land itself. If a guest has a FP+ they are allowed to enter the land 15 minutes ahead of that time without waiting in that line.


----------



## rteetz

THE GREEN ALIEN POPCORN BUCKETS ARE AVAILABLE AT DHS!

(if you can't tell I really want one)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

saw this posted three minutes ago:


----------



## rteetz

Pretty easy to get a same day Navi River Journey FP today. I haven't been able to see any Flight of Passage.


----------



## SarahSnow

michygoomy said:


> Here were my general experiences - I saw on here the confirmation that it was open while having an early dinner at Disney Springs.  We decided to skip shopping and The Void and instead took a Lyft over to HS, arriving at 6pm.  Went right back to TSL and it was pretty crowded, but you could walk through it.  We got in in the long extended queue for SDD and the CM said it would be 3 hours.  It took us about 25 minute to make it to the "real" queue, and 80 minutes total.  That 80 minutes went pretty fast - there was a constant light drizzle so it was never super hot, the line moved constantly and there was a lot to see.  Plus just the general air of happiness and excitement in the queue.
> 
> While we did SDD my daughter did TSMM, which she said was a walk-on.  We forgoed aliens because it was posted at 80 and we weren't too excited to ride it.  Instead we walked around taking pictures, did a photopass at the buzz statue and then did TSMM (posted at 45 but practically a walk-on).  We left for a while to get drinks & ride ST then came back to take pictures in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> *OK, so I'm kind of a whimp.  I only started doing BTM a couple of  years ago and now I love it, and I'll do 7 Dwarfs and love it, but won't touch Space, Splash, Everest or RNRRC.  SDD was pretty scary for me because it was so high and exposed (just those thin rails, compared to the solidness that is BTM & 7DMT).  However, it was also fabulously fun.  I would probably do it again.  I didn't get that dropping feeling in my stomach, which is a hard line for me.  I do get vertigo, but that's more likely to happen on Star Tours than SDD.  Hope that helps*.



Thank you! That is very helpfully indeed!


----------



## wgeo

I've seen RnR and ToT fastpass show up about every other refresh.  I'm interested in how TSL affects FP availability for them with the new tiering.


----------



## rteetz

wgeo said:


> I've seen RnR and ToT fastpass show up about every other refresh.  I'm interested in how TSL affects FP availability for them with the new tiering.


I have even seen some Toy Story Mania ones for this evening.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Not sure if this is normal or just for today, but they have a lot of umbrella's up for the SDD queue - which is good!


----------



## rteetz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Not sure if this is normal or just for today, but they have a lot of umbrella's up for the SDD queue - which is good!


They had them up yesterday. I am sure it is for the crowds though.


----------



## rteetz

Disney has removed the Pixar Studios signage from the Pixar Place road.


----------



## rteetz

Alien Swirling Saucers is currently quoted at a 30 minute wait for Fastpass.


----------



## rteetz

As of roughly 11:00AM

Slinky Dog Dash 270 minutes (270 according to touring plans)
Alien Swirling Saucers 160 minutes (151 according to touring plans)
Toy Story Mania 80 minutes

Tower of Terror 65 minutes
Rockin Rollercoaster 120 minutes

Flight of Passage 180 minutes
Navi River Journey 75 minutes


----------



## jcc0621

Anybody there that can take a picture and post the new map?


----------



## rteetz

PHOTOS - Toy Story Land reaches capacity on opening day


----------



## rteetz

jcc0621 said:


> Anybody there that can take a picture and post the new map?


New Disney's Hollywood Studios Map


----------



## Faceoff445566

Was in line for the Alien bucket and this location by the Chinese theatre is sold out! Gonna try another cart.


----------



## Klayfish

In SDD FP+ queue....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

seeing reports of it now being 2.5-3 hours just to get into the land

Also, they have set up a mobile cart (with now wait currently!) selling the Lunch Box Tarts:


----------



## rteetz

Disney needs to start preparing now for the Galaxy's Edge opening. If Toy Story Land is this bad I can't imagine how bad that will be.


----------



## SaintsManiac

rteetz said:


> Disney needs to start preparing now for the Galaxy's Edge opening. If Toy Story Land is this bad I can't imagine how bad that will be.






I'll be far far away.....


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

We arrived at HS at 6:15 am went straight to AS2 since that’s the only new attraction our 2 yr old can ride. Rode it and then went to get Rider Swap for Slinky Dog. But we were told we had to wait in the entire queue until we reached the entrance of the attraction to get a Rider Swap. But that’s not how it works for other attractions. I suppose they are doing this for crowd control? It’s just very frustrating. We have a FP for Toy Story Mania tonight. MAybe we will have better luck with Slinky then


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Klayfish

SDD was really fun!!!  Quick enough to be entertaining, but not roo fast to scare you.  Twists and turns, hills.  Awesome!!


----------



## StacyStrong

Uncle Donald Wess said:


> We arrived at HS at 6:15 am went straight to AS2 since that’s the only new attraction our 2 yr old can ride. Rode it and then went to get Rider Swap for Slinky Dog. But we were told we had to wait in the entire queue until we reached the entrance of the attraction to get a Rider Swap. But that’s not how it works for other attractions. I suppose they are doing this for crowd control? It’s just very frustrating. We have a FP for Toy Story Mania tonight. MAybe we will have better luck with Slinky then



Yeah, people are waiting 4+ hours to ride. I get why they are doing that.


----------



## Sarcazm

Uncle Donald Wess said:


> We arrived at HS at 6:15 am went straight to AS2 since that’s the only new attraction our 2 yr old can ride. Rode it and then went to get Rider Swap for Slinky Dog. But we were told we had to wait in the entire queue until we reached the entrance of the attraction to get a Rider Swap. But that’s not how it works for other attractions. I suppose they are doing this for crowd control? It’s just very frustrating. We have a FP for Toy Story Mania tonight. MAybe we will have better luck with Slinky then


How long did you wait for AS2?


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> Disney needs to start preparing now for the Galaxy's Edge opening. If Toy Story Land is this bad I can't imagine how bad that will be.


People are already in line I'm sure.


----------



## KateP85

I debated getting one of the Alien popcorn buckets, they're pretty cute - but I'd spent so much money already (and all before 7am!) that I thought maybe I should call it a day! I saw some people with a ton of them so I'm sure they'll be popping up on eBay. 

I've also been craving Babybel all day! I bought one of the chocolate and hazelnut pastry tarts home for my 2-year old and he demolished it, so it must have been good! I got the breakfast sandwich and it was SO good! They also gave me a free coffee because the girl said I looked like I need it!


----------



## KateP85

rteetz said:


> Disney needs to start preparing now for the Galaxy's Edge opening. If Toy Story Land is this bad I can't imagine how bad that will be.



They're going to have to do something...I'm just not sure what. People will be camped out days in advance, it's going to be insanity. Maybe they should have FastPasses just to get into the land.


----------



## maryj11

wdwlver said:


> Yikes. If some of those peeps have fpp for say sdd are they out of luck if they have to wait all that time?


That's what I was thinking. If there is a wait to get in how will they make it for their FP.


----------



## dina444444

maryj11 said:


> That's what I was thinking. If there is a wait to get in how will they make it for their FP.


They are handling it like pandora that if you have an fp you can enter the land when your to becomes good.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

So my ad under all these posts is for the grand opening of toy story land. But wow these crowds. Makes my theory valid of avoiding the park for six months when galaxy’s edge opens


----------



## intertile

Just arrived in WDW...didn't plan this trip around TL opening, just got lucky.  I was going to head over just to walk around the land, but that looks like it's not gonna happen.  Monday we have fastpasses for SDD.  Gonna try and get in tomorrow morning during EMH, but sounds like people are going nuts lining up 3 hours in advance...might just get the sleep and wait till Monday.

I can see people camping out from park close the night before for SW land.


----------



## StacyStrong

PuppyJonathan said:


> So my ad under all these posts is for the grand opening of toy story land. But wow these crowds. Makes my theory valid of avoiding the park for six months when galaxy’s edge opens


Same!!
As much as I'm looking forward to it, I know my limits. I would feel so overwhelmed in those crowds


----------



## joelkfla

StacyStrong said:


> Yeah, people are waiting 4+ hours to ride. I get why they are doing that.


I don't.  Maybe for something truly unique, like the SWGE Battle Escape, but not for a family coaster, no matter how well themed.

But full disclosure: I'm local and have an AP, so I can wait until the crowds subside a bit and get a FP+ after the summer blackout ends.


----------



## sm4987

Uncle Donald Wess said:


> We arrived at HS at 6:15 am went straight to AS2 since that’s the only new attraction our 2 yr old can ride. Rode it and then went to get Rider Swap for Slinky Dog. But we were told we had to wait in the entire queue until we reached the entrance of the attraction to get a Rider Swap. But that’s not how it works for other attractions. I suppose they are doing this for crowd control? It’s just very frustrating. We have a FP for Toy Story Mania tonight. MAybe we will have better luck with Slinky then



Unfortunately it's not just for Toy Story.  Rider Swap is supposed to work like this at every attraction.  The first group must go through the standby line and then the other party can reenter. One group has to do the wait time.  It should be enforced at most attractions.


----------



## StacyStrong

joelkfla said:


> I don't.  Maybe for something truly unique, like the SWGE Battle Escape, but not for a family coaster, no matter how well themed.
> 
> But full disclosure: I'm local and have an AP, so I can wait until the crowds subside a bit and get a FP+ after the summer blackout ends.


No, I meant I get why they are telling Rider swap that they have to wait in line until the ride entrance to get the swap. 

I also wouldn't wait 4.5 hours for a ride, I don't have the patience.


----------



## 10CJ

sm4987 said:


> Unfortunately it's not just for Toy Story.  Rider Swap is supposed to work like this at every attraction.  The first group must go through the standby line and then the other party can reenter. One group has to do the wait time.  It should be enforced at most attractions.



Waiting until you get to the main queue was standard when we were there this past April. I think it was as only an issue on a few rides for us.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

I’m curious, do you think everyone waiting to enter the land knows that there’s still a separate wait to actually ride something?


----------



## StacyStrong

Cinderumbrella said:


> I’m curious, do you think everyone waiting to enter the land knows that there’s still a separate wait to actually ride something?


I hope so!!! That would be so unfortunate. I bet CMs are announcing it though.


----------



## czmom

Is Slinky Dog smooth like SDMT or more jarring like BTMRR?


----------



## gap2368

SDD is very smoth


----------



## Faceoff445566

Still here and it’s storming. Slinky is down for now. I feel bad for all those in line.


----------



## Magical2017

We are going at the end of August. We may just skip DHS if the crowds are that crazy. I know it just opened and is to be expected, but it may have to wait for a later trip.


----------



## anneboleyn

rteetz said:


> Disney needs to start preparing now for the Galaxy's Edge opening. If Toy Story Land is this bad I can't imagine how bad that will be.



I honestly expect people to try to hide inside HS overnight in an attempt to be first in the land when Galaxy’s Edge opens. 

I bet the nuttery that will occur when it opens will be the stuff of legends.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

anneboleyn said:


> I honestly expect people to try to hide inside HS overnight in an attempt to be first in the land when Galaxy’s Edge opens.
> 
> I bet the nuttery that will occur when it opens will be the stuff of legends.



I'm hoping that since Galaxy's Edge opens in DLR first it'll soften the blow once it opens up at DHS a few months later. Aren't they supposed to have the same attractions? The only major difference I'm aware of is the hotel here in Florida, but that's still years away.


----------



## JETSDAD

WrongLeverrrr said:


> I'm hoping that since Galaxy's Edge opens in DLR first it'll soften the blow once it opens up at DHS a few months later. Aren't they supposed to have the same attractions? The only major difference I'm aware of is the hotel here in Florida, but that's still years away.



For the most part though I think people are either DLR people or they are WDW people. I'm very excited for Galaxy's Edge but I'm not going to California for it. Both will be crazy. I look forward to the craziness though and hope to luck out and be there for the opening.


----------



## anneboleyn

WrongLeverrrr said:


> I'm hoping that since Galaxy's Edge opens in DLR first it'll soften the blow once it opens up at DHS a few months later. Aren't they supposed to have the same attractions? The only major difference I'm aware of is the hotel here in Florida, but that's still years away.



Eh I think the only thing that will soften the blow of the crowds will be if the apocalypse happens before the opening of Galaxy’s Edge lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

joelkfla said:


> I don't.  Maybe for something truly unique, like the SWGE Battle Escape, but not for a family coaster, no matter how well themed.
> 
> But full disclosure: I'm local and have an AP, so I can wait until the crowds subside a bit and get a FP+ after the summer blackout ends.



I think just it being opening day is a big thing and people came just for that so whether it takes 1 hour of 6, that is what they came for ... and they want to say they rode it on opening day

now, 6 months from now if it is still 5 hours, then that I don't quite get.


----------



## maryj11

Faceoff445566 said:


> Still here and it’s storming. Slinky is down for now. I feel bad for all those in line.


----------



## rdaky

Nope, I would not wait 4+ hours for ANY ride. No way. Unless they were handing out free dinner. Then I might consider it.


----------



## maryj11

We have a FP time of 6:45-7:45  for SDD at the end of July with a reservation for the dessert party at 8:30. Hope wait times are not this bad or we may be late for the dessert party


----------



## Cinderumbrella

maryj11 said:


> We have a FP time of 6:45-7:45  for SDD at the end of July with a reservation for the dessert party at 8:30. Hope wait times are not this bad or we may be late for the dessert party



It’s only insane now because it literally just opened. You will be fine in the FP line


----------



## MrInfinity

Hey all!
Here now, back at our hotel after checking out Toy Story Land!  It is awesome!  We got there an hour early (7am?) and walked right in, the park was already open.  At this pre-early hour, TSMM had a 20-min wait, so we did that quick to see the new queue.  We had a FP+ for SDD so we got to check out the land.  Incredibly themed... everywhere you walk Toy Story music is playing in the background.  Toys everywhere!  The details are really cool, every board game and card game is represented with a part of the game or the box or even instructions on how to build the structure you're standing under!

We got to ride Slinky... Yay!  I thought it was a little faster than the Mine Train, but way cooler.  Smooth start right into a launch (no clank up a hill), then it stops you later like you're in a pull-back car.  The hills you see in the overhead photos make the ride... and the surprise mid-ride hold!

Aliens was super fun too.  It really throws you from side to side... We rode Mater over in California Adventure so I wasn't expecting this to be new but the combination of the futuristic Toy Story music playing and the alien commentary was really cool.  I can't even ruin it for you by telling you more.  

The SDD line looked awful.  They were routing you mid-park over by the Chinese Theater, where the line started.  Then there was a break, and we found where that continued back behind Pixar Place, then a 3rd line in TSL where it lines up to go into the ride.  All this I think to keep the mass of people in line from having to be in the new land.

Woody's Lunchbox was a great breakfast... With our family I think we tried one of everything on the menu.  There was an hour line early on just to get food.  Then the online ordering went up, and back down, but we squeaked in a mobile order and got through pretty quick.  Overall though they said the line was an hour, we got nearly up to the front waiting it out in about a half-hour.  There was surprisingly enough seating to find a table after not too much stalking...

And now, a downpour.  The ride is down, but we're back at our hotel.  They ran the boats today, which is nice.  The Dolphin bridge isn't quite done but they clearned enough of the scaffolding to get the boats through.

Our kids were in love with the view of Star Wars Land from the first hill on SDD...


----------



## rteetz

Slinky is listed as temporarily closed as of 1PM. 

Aliens is at 120 minutes.

Toy Story Mania is at 110 minutes.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## wgeo

I thought I saw mention that there were Army Women now too - but I've only seen pictures of Army Men - did I hear wrong?


----------



## rteetz

wgeo said:


> I thought I saw mention that there were Army Women now too - but I've only seen pictures of Army Men - did I hear wrong?


They are supposed to be out as well but like you haven’t seen any.


----------



## dachsie

rdaky said:


> We were there a few weeks ago. They do not have them any more. We asked at the Disney store, and a cast member told us that we could find them at Once Upon a Toy. So we walked there and they are no longer there. I asked the person working at Once Upon a Toy and he said that they no longer sell it and there is no where else in Disney Springs or on Disney property that he is aware of that sells the build your own Mr. Potato Head. We were disappointed because my 2 year old is OBSESSED with Mr. Potato Head.


Amazon has it.  they have everything.  lol


----------



## dachsie

rteetz said:


> New Disney's Hollywood Studios Map


Do they have any plan for that area where grand Ave ends?  didn't the car show use to be there?  I thought that's what Toy story was taking over but it's more over from that


----------



## rteetz

dachsie said:


> Do they have any plan for that area where grand Ave ends?  didn't the car show use to be there?  I thought that's what Toy story was taking over but it's more over from that


Grand Avenue is the main entrance to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge.


----------



## CAS239

dachsie said:


> Do they have any plan for that area where grand Ave ends?  didn't the car show use to be there?  I thought that's what Toy story was taking over but it's more over from that



Like rteetz said it'll be the entrance to Star Wars. Where it stops right now is where Streets of America was. So toward the bottom left of the map is where Lights, Motors, Action used to be. Toy Story is more in the area of where the Backlot Tour was


----------



## dachsie

rteetz said:


> Grand Avenue is the main entrance to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge.


Oh I guess I got turned around.  What is going behind Animation Courtyard then?  They closed that area to expand as well.  I used to love the drawing classes


----------



## yaya74

that crazy 2 hours wait line just to get into TSL.... did it happen because today is the opening day??
wondering what happened to those who have FP+ for any rides in TSL.. did they have to wait in that 2 hours line to get into TSL?


----------



## jimim

StacyStrong said:


> It makes sense to me. Even if it opened on time, you'd still be behind all those people who showed up early. If anything it helps you because all those people who were already there are already starting to go through the line and ride by the time you get there rather than all of you getting in line at the same time.
> 
> Disney can't help how early people arrive.



right i know.  my whole point was how sooooo many people are getting to rope drop earlier and earlier which is just getting silly.  and that


----------



## Capang

yaya74 said:


> that crazy 2 hours wait line just to get into TSL.... did it happen because today is the opening day??
> wondering what happened to those who have FP+ for any rides in TSL.. did they have to wait in that 2 hours line to get into TSL?


No. If you have FP you can get in at your FP time.


----------



## gap2368

SDD is an hour for FP line


----------



## jimim

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS - Toy Story Land reaches capacity on opening day


nuts.  i'm actually glad we missed the opening now.  it would have just been miserable.  cool but miserable.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

gap2368 said:


> SDD is very smoth


Hooray!!! I didn’t expect it to be rough, but after visiting Hersheypark this week smooth sounds soooo nice


----------



## Jadyreen1282

rteetz said:


> They are supposed to be out as well but like you haven’t seen any.



They are calling them Army Patrol according to Disney Food Blogs AJ.


----------



## thiabelle

Like MrInfinity we are back at the hotel.
Today was amazing for us. DD didn’t know we were coming to Opening Day. She thought we were heading to Orlando because of my mom’s broken down car (we spend the summers in Tampa). We came in last night.
This morning we were outside of the gates at 4:30am. They let us tap in at 6am and the land was open!!  We went straight to SDD. (We got separated- big shout out to Kenny (a CM who was wearing dress clothes) who kept me calm and helped me find my DD.
SDD is very smooth and very fun!  Highly recommend. I didn’t care for AS2 as much. Reminded me of a fair ride. Not complaining- just wouldn’t wait too long for it.
Was able to purchase merchandise with little to no wait (and we only bought one of everything- eBay pirates were out in full force- why Disney doesn’t limit the purchases is beyond me)
Had a FP for TSMM. Rode with little to no wait.
We enjoyed the atmosphere but it was getting way too crowded for us. Started to not be able to move easily and I don’t like that feeling.
We headed off to the rest of the park. Rode TT and ate lunch at 50’s Prime Time. Bought a bit more stuff cause when I’m at Disney money just flies out of my wallet. Then the skies opened up and we headed out. I hope to go back tonight. We’ll see!!


----------



## thiabelle

4:38am 5:30ish- looking behind us


----------



## rteetz

dachsie said:


> Oh I guess I got turned around.  What is going behind Animation Courtyard then?  They closed that area to expand as well.  I used to love the drawing classes


Nothing behind there. That is all Launch Bay until Star Wars opens.


----------



## dreamit

MrInfinity said:


> Hey all!
> Here now, back at our hotel after checking out Toy Story Land!  It is awesome!  We got there an hour early (7am?) and walked right in, the park was already open.  At this pre-early hour, TSMM had a 20-min wait, so we did that quick to see the new queue.  We had a FP+ for SDD so we got to check out the land.  Incredibly themed... everywhere you walk Toy Story music is playing in the background.  Toys everywhere!  The details are really cool, every board game and card game is represented with a part of the game or the box or even instructions on how to build the structure you're standing under!
> 
> We got to ride Slinky... Yay!  I thought it was a little faster than the Mine Train, but way cooler.  Smooth start right into a launch (no clank up a hill), then it stops you later like you're in a pull-back car.  The hills you see in the overhead photos make the ride... and the surprise mid-ride hold!
> 
> Aliens was super fun too.  It really throws you from side to side... We rode Mater over in California Adventure so I wasn't expecting this to be new but the combination of the futuristic Toy Story music playing and the alien commentary was really cool.  I can't even ruin it for you by telling you more.
> 
> The SDD line looked awful.  They were routing you mid-park over by the Chinese Theater, where the line started.  Then there was a break, and we found where that continued back behind Pixar Place, then a 3rd line in TSL where it lines up to go into the ride.  All this I think to keep the mass of people in line from having to be in the new land.
> 
> Woody's Lunchbox was a great breakfast... With our family I think we tried one of everything on the menu.  There was an hour line early on just to get food.  Then the online ordering went up, and back down, but we squeaked in a mobile order and got through pretty quick.  Overall though they said the line was an hour, we got nearly up to the front waiting it out in about a half-hour.  There was surprisingly enough seating to find a table after not too much stalking...
> 
> And now, a downpour.  The ride is down, but we're back at our hotel.  They ran the boats today, which is nice.  The Dolphin bridge isn't quite done but they clearned enough of the scaffolding to get the boats through.
> 
> Our kids were in love with the view of Star Wars Land from the first hill on SDD...


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dreamit

thiabelle said:


> 4:38amView attachment 333991 5:30ish- looking behind usView attachment 333992


Those crowds at that time of day is insane!


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

Sarcazm said:


> How long did you wait for AS2?



It was probably around 30 with 50 posted


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I got questioned way upthread (@rteetz) for not knowing what “Totchos” are.  So, of course I had to try them.  



Kinda wish I hadn’t!


----------



## wehrengrizz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I got questioned way upthread (@rteetz) for not knowing what “Totchos” are.  So, of course I had to try them.
> 
> View attachment 334019
> 
> Kinda wish I hadn’t!


LOL!!! I think that the food quality looks pretty impressive at this point in the game with the way the crowds have been today! *If you like...those items...* I'm excited to mobile order a Grown Up Lemonade in September lol


----------



## memo10

rteetz said:


> They are supposed to be out as well but like you haven’t seen any.



We saw one last night!  My kids gave her a hug and she said it warmed her plastic heart


----------



## vwlfan

How long does it take to enter TSL?


----------



## gap2368

vwlfan said:


> How long does it take to enter TSL?


People were walking in about 30 minut s ago


----------



## Tonyz

Glad to see people enjoying it. Let’s get some reports on the food! I’m dying to see how that brisket is.


----------



## Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah

Anyone have predictions on how crazy it will be the last half of August? Our day there will be the 20th. We were going to do TSL first thing, with a FP at TSMM. Now I'm scared we won't be able to do anything over there but that! This is our first trip and we aren't likely to be back soon....


----------



## akw4572

On a whim, we Lyfted to HS this morning at 5am from Kidani. Waited in the park line, was about 50 deep at our cue. They opened the gates early at 6. You had to walk a certain way to get back to TS. waited 35 minutes for Slinky then. Got in line for Alien. 35 minutes. Ate at Woodys through the mobile app, 10 minute wait. TSM said 75 minutes, we decided to do it anyway. Wait was 33 minutes. Not bad at all. Just get their before the buses arrive.


----------



## Klayfish

We're back at our rental house now.  Spent the late morning, early afternoon in HS.  I posted briefly about our experience, but I'm awful trying to type on my phone...I don't even text.  Here's a little more about our experience.

We decided not to try to fight the super early crowds, we just didn't want to bother.  We left our house around 8:30am.  We were fully prepared to wait 30 minutes to get into the parking lot, 30 minutes for security, etc...  We were utterly shocked what we found.  No joke, we drove right up to the parking lot ticket booth, zero wait.  OK, great!!  But the crowd had to be at security, right??  Nope.  Again, no bag check line...at all.  We walked right through, this was roughly 8:50am or so.  No line to get in the park either.

We stopped at the Dark Room to buy the special pins for our kids.  Found crowds there, but not horrible.  We waited maybe 6-8 minutes in line to get it.  Our FP+ for SDD was 10:55am, and we had expected to take a ton of time just getting into the park, so we found ourselves with a solid 90+ minutes to kill.  We did Muppets, which was busier than normal (that's not saying much) but not completely full.  Walking from Muppets to Voyage (we had a FP+ for that) is where we found the crowd.  Holy smokes!!!  I think it wound through the area of the old TSMM outdoor queue (not sure, we didn't walk there, but it looked like it), then back up past the Chinese theatre, snaked through the outdoor queue for that was used for The Great Movie Ride, and then went all the way back to the middle of the Commissary.  Insane.  We did Voyage, then walked around Launch Bay just to kill time.  Got in line to get into TSL around 10:50am.  The FP+ line just to get into TSL didn't take long, maybe 3 minutes.

TSL is super cool.  The details they put in are spectacular.  The toys all around you are amazing.  Everything is themed perfectly.  We went right to SDD FP+ line.  They had cold water stations for guests, which was nice.  We waited about 15 minutes or so in the queue.  It was darn hot, which there were more shade.  Once we got to the ride, the theme of the queue and the ride loading area is amazing.  For example, one of the walls near the ride shows a toy T-Rex in a box, as if it were at a store.  There's an old fashion price sticker on it...remember those??...and I actually didn't even catch on to what it showed...DS10 did.  The price was $19.95, and the code on the top said 11  22.  11/22/1995, the release date of the first Toy Story.  Very clever.

The ride itself is a ton of fun.  It's faster than 7DMT, but not RnR speed.  It launches, but far gentler than RnR.  It's got some banked turns and twists, but are mild.  There's the stop in the middle, where you get a second launch.  Goes over a small series of hills, which are fun.  Like I posted earlier, the best way I can say it is that it's mild enough to be family fun that it shouldn't scare too many people, but not so slow as to bore roller coaster fans.

We looked around the rest of TSL, but didn't ride anything else.  Very well done!  When we left around noon, the park was much busier.  The standby line for SDD was crazy.

I really felt bad for those who must have gotten caught up in the storms that rolled through around 1:15pm...especially those who had been standing in line for hours.


----------



## hygienist999

My son and daughter-in-law are there now with their daughter.  They are currently eating at Woody's Lunchbox.  Here is a photo they shared a minute ago.


----------



## summerskye

rdaky said:


> Nope, I would not wait 4+ hours for ANY ride. No way. Unless they were handing out free dinner. Then I might consider it.



That dinner better include free adult beverages as well.  In fact, those drinks need to be served while waiting in that line...


----------



## 4Hawks

Uncle Donald Wess said:


> We arrived at HS at 6:15 am went straight to AS2 since that’s the only new attraction our 2 yr old can ride. Rode it and then went to get Rider Swap for Slinky Dog. But we were told we had to wait in the entire queue until we reached the entrance of the attraction to get a Rider Swap. But that’s not how it works for other attractions. I suppose they are doing this for crowd control? It’s just very frustrating. We have a FP for Toy Story Mania tonight. MAybe we will have better luck with Slinky then



Did you have a Fastpass for SDD? Did they say the entire party had to stand in line (including your 2 year old)?


----------



## disneydreamer781

rdaky said:


> We were there a few weeks ago. They do not have them any more. We asked at the Disney store, and a cast member told us that we could find them at Once Upon a Toy. So we walked there and they are no longer there. I asked the person working at Once Upon a Toy and he said that they no longer sell it and there is no where else in Disney Springs or on Disney property that he is aware of that sells the build your own Mr. Potato Head. We were disappointed because my 2 year old is OBSESSED with Mr. Potato Head.



Amazon has him. I was just looking at him on there.https://www.amazon.com/Mr-Potato-Head-Story-Classic/dp/B003C1MW4Q


----------



## bethbuchall

disneydreamer781 said:


> Amazon has him. I was just looking at him on there.https://www.amazon.com/Mr-Potato-Head-Story-Classic/dp/B003C1MW4Q



But it was the great Disney themed accessories that made it so popular. I wish that I'd done it years ago, but we never quite got around to it. Someone donated a few of the accessories to the preschool, and I've asked to buy those if the preschool closes.


----------



## wgeo

bethbuchall said:


> But it was the great Disney themed accessories that made it so popular. I wish that I'd done it years ago, but we never quite got around to it. Someone donated a few of the accessories to the preschool, and I've asked to buy those if the preschool closes.



If you want them now I recommend ebay - lots of Disney Mr Potato head parts available there.


----------



## thiabelle

We went back!  Mobile ordered at WLB.  I LOVED the brisket sandwich.  I don’t eat cheese and it was so easy to customize the order through the app. My sandwich was a generous serving of brisket, pickles, and barbecue sauce- the bread was grilled. DD got the turkey sandwich.  Said it was good.  I enjoyed the tots as an alternative to fries after fries.  Drink was a bit sweet for me but DD liked it- said it tasted green- I have no idea what that means


----------



## mickeysmith

Is it pretty easy to spot the FP line for SDD vs standby or the wait to get into the land itself? When we had a FP for FoP, there was one CM saying we could not go ahead and another one running up saying yes we could go ahead. It was very awkward for a few minutes.  I don't want others to think we are cutting!!


----------



## mesaboy2

mickeysmith said:


> Is it pretty easy to spot the FP line for SDD vs standby or the wait to get into the land itself? When we had a FP for FoP, there was one CM saying we could not go ahead and another one running up saying yes we could go ahead. It was very awkward for a few minutes.  I don't want others to think we are cutting!!



All FP queue entrances are clearly marked with signage.


----------



## mickeysmith

mesaboy2 said:


> All FP queue entrances are clearly marked with signage.


Thank you!!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Does anyone know if the queue to enter the land has stopped toward the evening or is there still a line to get in the land?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> PHOTOS - Toy Story Land reaches capacity on opening day


That's Cray cray!!!!


----------



## Faceoff445566

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does anyone know if the queue to enter the land has stopped toward the evening or is there still a line to get in the land?


There is no longer a line to get into the land. We just walked right in!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Faceoff445566 said:


> There is no longer a line to get into the land. We just walked right in!


Thank you. I'm going to be there Monday evening between 9:30-closing, and I'm just trying to gauge what I can expect. I'm just hoping they don't close the SDD queue early since I might try to get in line before closing.


----------



## gap2368

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Does anyone know if the queue to enter the land has stopped toward the evening or is there still a line to get in the land?


There have not been lines to get in for a few hours


----------



## dachsie

I was hoping to hear if anyone tried the chocolate hazelnut lunch tart. I saw someone ordered the raspberry one but haven't heard about that chocolate one


----------



## anneboleyn

dachsie said:


> I was hoping to hear if anyone tried the chocolate hazelnut lunch tart. I saw someone ordered the raspberry one but haven't heard about that chocolate one



I am interested in hearing this as well! It sounds delicious and I love hazelnut...I would eat my own arm if it had nutella on it. I think the s’mores french toast looks good as well!


----------



## Tonyz

Any word on the s'mores sandwich?


----------



## embracejg

My quick thoughts on Toy Story Land (I was at the media preview. No I don't write for The DIS and no I'm not saying what outlet I do write for):

-I was ready to see the land itself as a cheap, thrown together project. Other Toy Story areas around the world have gotten this same rep. But the theming is excellent throughout. Lots of details you'll appreciate. Yes, there are nods and easter eggs relating to the films, but that's never a reason on its own to go to a park. You especially have to see it at night, the lighting effects are wonderful. 

-The theming is great---anyone calling it Wizarding World-level type of immersion has their Disney fanboy blinders on. 

-The attractions are solid. Slinky Dog Dash is a surprisingly entertaining roller coaster, somewhere above Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and well below Big Thunder in terms of intensity. Alien Swirling Saucers is fun as a diversion and at least offers a higher capacity than Tow Mater in DCA. The new queue for Toy Story Mania is quite nice and guests will need that dose of A/C. 

-The food was especially good. That raspberry lunch box tart (Disney reps repeatedly told the press "Don't call it a pop tart.") was amazing. Also really loved the Grilled Cheese and BBQ Brisket sandwich. 

You know how there's a DVC booth towards the entrance to the land? That space should become a larger Al's Toy Barn. The lack of enclosed retail space in the land is really puzzling.

-Here's the rub: This land isn't meant to be the showstopper, must-see thing in DHS. It's meant to be the "something else" after you go (or can't get into) Galaxy's Edge. For a certain amount of time, it's going to see far longer lines and bigger crowds than the land itself merits, as you'd expect. Once we're in the time period where Slinky Dog sees maybe 45 minute waits and Swirling Saucers is no longer than 30 minutes, it's doing what it was meant to do. That could be YEARS off. 

-It won't have the same staying power as Pandora. The rides aren't worth riding again and again with hours-long waits.

-The biggest fault with the land: Lack of shade. Before everyone jumps down my throat, I know trees don't fit with the overall theme--but no one cares about that when they've been standing in uncooled switchbacks with the heat index around 100 degrees.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

embracejg said:


> -It won't have the same staying power as Pandora. The rides aren't worth riding again and again with hours-long waits.
> .



So do you feel that the Pandora rides are worth riding again and again?  I think Pandora is pretty cool but once I rode FOP I didn't see a need to ride it again on our last trip. I will ride it on our upcoming trip but only once. You stating that the rides in TSL aren't worth riding again is based on what?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

anneboleyn said:


> I love hazelnut...I would eat my own arm if it had nutella on it.


----------



## mousefan73

embracejg said:


> My quick thoughts on Toy Story Land (I was at the media preview. No I don't write for The DIS and no I'm not saying what outlet I do write for):
> 
> -The biggest fault with the land: Lack of shade. Before everyone jumps down my throat, I know trees don't fit with the overall theme--but no one cares about that when they've been standing in uncooled switchbacks with the heat index around 100 degrees.


 My mom and I were watching youtube vids and both commented on this. Lack of shade and A/C places. For our Aug trips Toy Storyland looks like hell to deal with to be honest.


----------



## mousefan73

What is the tie-in with Babybell cheese?  I dont recall this as part of the movie ( been a while). My son loves this cheese and we all got a kick out of it when we saw the theming on line.


----------



## toonaspie

mousefan73 said:


> What is the tie-in with Babybell cheese?  I dont recall this as part of the movie ( been a while). My son loves this cheese and we all got a kick out of it when we saw the theming on line.



Not part of the movie.  They're just the official sponsor of the land itself.


----------



## 720L

The lack of shade disappoints me! I'm not sure what they were thinking.


----------



## wgeo

Day 2 at 7:10 AM and the Disney App lists the wait time for SDD as 105 minutes, AS2 as 10 min, TSM 0 min


----------



## mousefan73

Jimmy Mouse said:


> So do you feel that the Pandora rides are worth riding again and again?  I think Pandora is pretty cool but once I rode FOP I didn't see a need to ride it again on our last trip. I will ride it on our upcoming trip but only once. You stating that the rides in TSL aren't worth riding again is based on what?


As an adult FOP has to be one of the best ride experiences this ride person as ever ridden on. Worth repeating and waiting longer lines on. Havent ridden SDD but I can See once the hype dies Most riders over 10 prefer RnR over SDD.  Kinda like the circus area of MK. Barnstormer/ dumbo great for small kids. As an adult or bigger kids seen that done that. TSL iMo seems simlar from the reports


----------



## virk4

Is there a single rider's line for Slinky Dog?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

virk4 said:


> Is there a single rider's line for Slinky Dog?


No. Reports are that they split single riders into another line closer to boarding the attraction. Similar to how FOP does it.


----------



## gap2368

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> No. Reports are that they split single riders into another line closer to boarding the attraction. Similar to how FOP does it.


They are doing odd even at the end


----------



## lovethesun12

Ragerunner said:


> All I can say is wow. If last night's crowds are any indication of what this land is going to deal with for the foreseeable future, then power to the guest.
> 
> https://twitter.com/OrlandoExperie1/status/1013030381480808448?s=19


I can only assume those thinking this is a crowd never go Christmas or Easter. I’m looking at that and thinking, normal day


----------



## tsme

So just wondering with all the comments on it not having enough shade & a/c, temperature & humidity on par with the devil’s home base, plus the hoards of tightly packed people (saw some videos), has anyone seen people passing out, puking, looking like death has come for them because of the heat?


----------



## Iowamomof4

tsme said:


> So just wondering with all the comments on it not having enough shade & a/c, temperature & humidity on par with the devil’s home base, plus the hoards of tightly packed people (saw some videos), has anyone seen people passing out, puking, looking like death has come for them because of the heat?


I think yesterday afternoon's rain and subsequent cloudy skies kept the heat at bay for the opening.


----------



## memo10

SDD is definitely a ride I’ll want to ride over and over. Rnr is dated, and not really that thrilling. I don’t come to wdw for thrill, but for the experience and rnr is just an “eh” experience for me. I think slinky dog is a ton of fun though and you can’t beat the views!

The hazelnut tart is good, the filling is pretty sweet and the pastry itself is flaky and buttery. I would order them again. I also feel like the value is decent. We ordered both tarts and easily split them between our family of 4.


----------



## Mome Rath

memo10 said:


> SDD is definitely a ride I’ll want to ride over and over. Rnr is dated, and not really that thrilling. I don’t come to wdw for thrill, but for the experience and rnr is just an “eh” experience for me. I think slinky dog is a ton of fun though and you can’t beat the views!
> 
> The hazelnut tart is good, the filling is pretty sweet and the pastry itself is flaky and buttery. I would order them again. I also feel like the value is decent. We ordered both tarts and easily split them between our family of 4.


Do both tarts have the candied bacon on top? Or was is only the hazelnut one?


----------



## DanielNYC

Jimmy Mouse said:


> So do you feel that the Pandora rides are worth riding again and again?  I think Pandora is pretty cool but once I rode FOP I didn't see a need to ride it again on our last trip. I will ride it on our upcoming trip but only once. You stating that the rides in TSL aren't worth riding again is based on what?



It's one person's opinion.


----------



## Will Miller

Curious to see RD strategies with Jedi Academy signups over the next few days.  I'll be there on 7/8 with an 8:45 am SDD FP.  Hoping to RD EMH at 7 am and hit AS2 and TSM with minimal waits then head over to sign up my kids for Jedi Academy.


----------



## Will Miller

embracejg said:


> -Here's the rub: This land isn't meant to be the showstopper, must-see thing in DHS. It's meant to be the "something else" after you go (or can't get into) Galaxy's Edge. For a certain amount of time, it's going to see far longer lines and bigger crowds than the land itself merits, as you'd expect. Once we're in the time period where Slinky Dog sees maybe 45 minute waits and Swirling Saucers is no longer than 30 minutes, it's doing what it was meant to do. That could be YEARS off.
> 
> -It won't have the same staying power as Pandora. The rides aren't worth riding again and again with hours-long waits.


It's going to be several years off judging from Pandora.  NRJ is consistently 1-1.5 hour waits and that is one of the most ho-hum rides in all of WDW.


----------



## karly05

Mome Rath said:


> Do both tarts have the candied bacon on top? Or was is only the hazelnut one?



From all I've seen, only the chocolate hazelnut has the bacon.


----------



## AdamsMum

Looking at the map is there only one entrance to TSL?  Does everyone have to enter and exit the same way?  Or is that a little exit pathway behind woodys lunch box.


----------



## Liljo22

AdamsMum said:


> Looking at the map is there only one entrance to TSL?  Does everyone have to enter and exit the same way?  Or is that a little exit pathway behind woodys lunch box.



Yesterday they opened the exit towards Galaxy’s Edge but don’t know if that will be permanent or just opening day crowd control.


----------



## shanew21

Looks like the biggest impact TSL is having is at Epcot. Wait times there look really low compared to the other parks.


----------



## Tonyz

I’m not knocking the land at all... but  imagine like 5 years ago if someone told you that Disney was going to open two new lands within a year of each other... one dedicated to TOY STORY and one dedicated to that movie about the blue aliens that you forgot you saw. Now which one would you guess would have more staying power??


----------



## Alabama Minnie

Is there a VIDEO of you riding Slinky Dog like 7-Dwarfs? The 7-Dwarfs one is so cute!


----------



## sndral

Jimmy Mouse said:


> So do you feel that the Pandora rides are worth riding again and again?  I think Pandora is pretty cool but once I rode FOP I didn't see a need to ride it again on our last trip. I will ride it on our upcoming trip but only once. You stating that the rides in TSL aren't worth riding again is based on what?


I wish more people felt like this so that that FOP qeue wasn’t so dang long, alas it hasn’t happened yet! I remember all of those people who said they rarely went to AK before Pandora opened - now the place is jammed. Not to mention all of those people who hated the movie and said they had no interest in visiting Pandora while it was being built, they may still hate the movie and it’s message, but I suspect they are riding the ride. IMO Disney hit it out of the park w/ FOP. NRJ is just so/so IMO.



720L said:


> The lack of shade disappoints me! I'm not sure what they were thinking.


All of DHS suffers from a lack of trees/shade IMO, and we visit in Dec./Jan. 

From the pix/videos the land seems to have a carnival look (which I generally dislike) does it seem better in person? It’ll be interesting to see what happens to TSL when GE opens.


----------



## gap2368

Alabama Minnie said:


> Is there a VIDEO of you riding Slinky Dog like 7-Dwarfs? The 7-Dwarfs one is so cute!


No just a picture after the second lunch you go over a few bumps and make a u turn it takes your picture on the right hand side


----------



## MinnieWebster

Anyone staying onsite do the 7am EMH for HS today? Wondering how early the buses will start running from the resorts to HS...


----------



## AngiTN

Tonyz said:


> I’m not knocking the land at all... but  imagine like 5 years ago if someone told you that Disney was going to open two new lands within a year of each other... one dedicated to TOY STORY and one dedicated to that movie about the blue aliens that you forgot you saw. Now which one would you guess would have more staying power??


You forget that many like the blue aliens more than you. Just in case you aren't aware. Not everyone holds them in the same disdain as you


----------



## Alabama Minnie

gap2368 said:


> No just a picture after the second lunch you go over a few bumps and make a u turn it takes your picture on the right hand side


Thanks! Maybe they will add the video later. We are going in December. Seeing my grandson's smile on the 7-Dwarf's just "warm's my heart".


----------



## rteetz




----------



## MaC410

Tonyz said:


> I’m not knocking the land at all... but  imagine like 5 years ago if someone told you that Disney was going to open two new lands within a year of each other... one dedicated to TOY STORY and one dedicated to that movie about the blue aliens that you forgot you saw. Now which one would you guess would have more staying power??



I'm not sure why anyone would underestimate the staying power of a land dedicated to the highest grossing movie of all time.


----------



## PolyRob

Do any passholders know how much the cinch bag and pin are? Just trying to see how much I may be gouged on eBay if I cant pick one of each up haha


----------



## Tonyz

AngiTN said:


> You forget that many like the blue aliens more than you. Just in case you aren't aware. Not everyone holds them in the same disdain as you



Can't tell if you're kidding or not... but I am and have been since the beginning an unashamed Pandora fanboy who thinks it's maybe the best themed land in any theme park ever. 

I was just saying that it's kinda funny that when looking at the two Pandora is the instant classic, smash hit, themed to perfection, "greatest-ride-of-all-time" land when most people probably would have assumed that arguably the best Disney/Pixar movie to come out in the last 25 years would have been.


----------



## Tonyz

MaC410 said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would underestimate the staying power of a land dedicated to the highest grossing movie of all time.



Haha, well maybe you missed the almost half a decade of some people complaining about it.


----------



## gap2368

PolyRob said:


> Do any passholders know how much the cinch bag and pin are? Just trying to see how much I may be gouged on eBay if I cant pick one of each up haha


Pin is 14.99


----------



## Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah

Will Miller said:


> Curious to see RD strategies with Jedi Academy signups over the next few days.  I'll be there on 7/8 with an 8:45 am SDD FP.  Hoping to RD EMH at 7 am and hit AS2 and TSM with minimal waits then head over to sign up my kids for Jedi Academy.



This is my concern as well. We'll be there in late August with 7 AM EMH. We have a TSMM FP at 9, so hoping to do Jedi sign up and ride the other two rides before our FP. *fingers crossed*


----------



## j2thomason

720L said:


> The lack of shade disappoints me! I'm not sure what they were thinking.


I think Andy needs some GIANT shade trees in his backyard!!


----------



## PolyRob

gap2368 said:


> Pin is 14.99


Thank you!


----------



## Lalalyn

j2thomason said:


> I think Andy needs some GIANT shade trees in his backyard!!


 
Trees were probably axed as part of the budget cuts!


----------



## peteykirch

So if the gimmick is that we are "shrunk" down to toy size, and that's why there are no trees, fine, but there are ways to keep with that theme and add shade/cool places to relax for a minute.

You can build an A-Frame building that looks like an open book and that could've been near the seating area for Woody's Lunch Box.

Hell you could've built something out of Lincoln Logs if you wanted to build somewhere for people to go inside.


----------



## KateP85

For the person who asked about the chocolate hazelnut tart, it's really good! Basically a pop tart filled with nutella and covered in frosting, my 2-year old devoured it! The raspberry one doesn't have bacon on top.

Has anyone seen anything about the characters? When I did my preview Woody, Buzz and Jessie we roaming around but now all I see in pictures is the Green Army Men and I didn't notice characters yesterday morning.


----------



## Will Miller

Tonyz said:


> Can't tell if you're kidding or not... but I am and have been since the beginning an unashamed Pandora fanboy who thinks it's maybe the best themed land in any theme park ever.
> 
> I was just saying that it's kinda funny that when looking at the two Pandora is the instant classic, smash hit, themed to perfection, "greatest-ride-of-all-time" land when most people probably would have assumed that arguably the best Disney/Pixar movie to come out in the last 25 years would have been.


Avatar is LITERALLY the worldwide #1 grossing movie of all time and out-grossed all three Toy Story movies combined.


----------



## bastraker

We've been here since Wednesday but today was our first day at HS. Wow - we had fun!

The area came out great! Yes there is little to no shade which is tough during these hot summer months but they did a wonderful job in that area .

Last night I was able to get a FP for alien flying saucers and we were surprised how fun it was. I thought it might be to "babyish" for my 9 and 11 year olds, by they had a lot of fun!

Can't wait to do Slinky dog in a couple days! Waits are long so we will only do FP for these rides.


----------



## jumpman23j

I recently booked a last minute trip for July 5-12 and I believe all the sdd and alien swirling saucers fastpasses are out everyday.  So should I try getting there for the early magic hours before the park opens or the magic hours after the park closes?  We are staying at a disney resort and I seen that one of the days has magic hours after park closing.  Thanks.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Will Miller said:


> Avatar is LITERALLY the worldwide #1 grossing movie of all time and out-grossed all three Toy Story movies combined.


Yes - that’s been stated a number of times in ***Official*** Pandora: The World of Avatar Information Thread

This is the TSL thread where debating lands in other parks is off-topic. Thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Doesn’t seem like the waits held up to opening day today. 

120 for Slinky
45 for Aliens
60 for TSMM


----------



## Mousefan mom

I too was noticing the waits are much more manageable today.  I know its still early--but watching as we arrive in a couple of weeks--can anyone tell me if there is still land capacity issues to get into TSL today?  Also, if anyone is there today, how is it like (crowd/wait wise) for Woody's lunch box?  Is mobile ordering working there now?  Thanks!  

The only thing I am critical about with the land--is we just can't understand why there is no Pizza Planet in TSL, ha ha...love the Woody's lunch box concept...but I was hoping for an indoor restaurant too and maybe a play area similar to the one in Honey I Shrunk the Kids...who knows maybe they will expand in the future.


----------



## mousefan73

Mousefan mom said:


> I too was noticing the waits are much more manageable today.  I know its still early--but watching as we arrive in a couple of weeks--can anyone tell me if there is still land capacity issues to get into TSL today?  Also, if anyone is there today, how is it like (crowd/wait wise) for Woody's lunch box?  Is mobile ordering working there now?  Thanks!
> 
> The only thing I am critical about with the land--is we just can't understand why there is no Pizza Planet in TSL, ha ha...love the Woody's lunch box concept...but I was hoping for an indoor restaurant too and maybe a play area similar to the one in Honey I Shrunk the Kids...who knows maybe they will expand in the future.


dont get me started on the lack of indoor seating at a place that 60-70% of the time it is too hot to bear eating outside.


----------



## bastraker

Mousefan mom said:


> I too was noticing the waits are much more manageable today.  I know its still early--but watching as we arrive in a couple of weeks--can anyone tell me if there is still land capacity issues to get into TSL today?  Also, if anyone is there today, how is it like (crowd/wait wise) for Woody's lunch box?  Is mobile ordering working there now?  Thanks!
> 
> The only thing I am critical about with the land--is we just can't understand why there is no Pizza Planet in TSL, ha ha...love the Woody's lunch box concept...but I was hoping for an indoor restaurant too and maybe a play area similar to the one in Honey I Shrunk the Kids...who knows maybe they will expand in the future.



The land did not close to capacity today. We were in there twice with no issues.  We had a FP for alien and another for toy story.

I was told the mobile ordering for that area is not working yet. A CM told me that they weren't ready for that yet and the lines were very long. We ate at 50's for lunch.


----------



## Tonyz

Will Miller said:


> Avatar is LITERALLY the worldwide #1 grossing movie of all time and out-grossed all three Toy Story movies combined.



Again... maybe you missed it from the announcement up until almost opening day the majority (maybe vast majority?) of Disney fans were not excited about Pandora or didn’t expect it to work, especially in Animal Kingdom.

But let’s move on and keep it on Toy Story Land.


----------



## Tonyz

Seeing it completed, while it doesn’t blow me away, it does seem pretty awesome. I can’t wait to see it in person. I’m not expecting Pandora but I am excited and think it passed my (low) expectations. Seems like another winner for Disney.


----------



## jcc0621

rteetz said:


> New Disney's Hollywood Studios Map


Thank you so much!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I known I’m sorry I’m annoying with this question but now that the park is open do we know the photopass spots???


----------



## Mousefan mom

bastraker said:


> The land did not close to capacity today. We were in there twice with no issues.  We had a FP for alien and another for toy story.
> 
> I was told the mobile ordering for that area is not working yet. A CM told me that they weren't ready for that yet and the lines were very long. We ate at 50's for lunch.


Were you able to get a 2nd Toy Story FP after you used your first tier 1?  We got the new rides, but were unable to get TSMM during our trip.  Wondering how easy that might be for a 4th FP while we are there once we use our pre-planned 3 FP.


----------



## jcc0621

These kinds of crowds always occur when something new opens.  I was at the opening of ToT and there was 3-4 hour waits and no one complained. We all just had a good time. Or there was not social media like there is now, so we just didn't hear all the complaining LOL.
Same thing happened at Universal when the Harry Potter areas open.  Maybe they need to take a page from Universal on this one and offer FP's to return to just enter the land.  It worked fairly well when the area's first opened.  And they still use that method if the crowds get too bad (Like at Christmas Week)


----------



## 1lilspark

MinnieWebster said:


> Anyone staying onsite do the 7am EMH for HS today? Wondering how early the buses will start running from the resorts to HS...


I assume my friends drove and didn’t bus over today for EMH from AS-Sports and they got there at 4am and were first at the gate


----------



## rteetz

I know it’s easy to compare to Pandora but let’s stick with the topic at hand. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KateP85

CampbellzSoup said:


> I known I’m sorry I’m annoying with this question but now that the park is open do we know the photopass spots???



Yesterday morning I saw someone getting a Photopass picture taken in front of the Pixar Ball, so there's definitely one there. The guy asked the Cast Member if there were any others and she said something about it just being a couple right now, and then he asked about a magic shot and she said yes but I didn't hear where she said - he was really excited and went running off towards the entrance, but not sure exactly where that is. Sorry, not sure how helpful that is!


----------



## jcc0621

Mousefan mom said:


> The only thing I am critical about with the land--is we just can't understand why there is no Pizza Planet in TSL,



I thought of that too.  My guess is that they just refurbed PizzaRizzo  near the Muppets and didn't want to have 2 pizza places close to each other like that.


----------



## Ashley14598

We are planning to rope drop TOy Story Mania on July 17 but now I’m wondering if this was silly in my planning! I was hoping that since it’s not the “newest” ride we could easily RD it with our 15 month old. Please let me know any tips, etc to make this happen! We are staying at AoA and would like to use the buses. Thanks!


----------



## Liljo22

jcc0621 said:


> I thought of that too.  My guess is that they just refurbed PizzaRizzo  near the Muppets and didn't want to have 2 pizza places close to each other like that.



Maybe but do we really need another bad pizza place in WDW.


----------



## Mousefan mom

Liljo22 said:


> Maybe but do we really need another bad pizza place in WDW.


I'd sacrifice the Muppets one easily (sorry Muppet fans)...I agree the pizza was not the best, but the atmosphere was super cool and it had air conditioning!


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Mousefan mom said:


> The only thing I am critical about with the land--is we just can't understand why there is no Pizza Planet in TSL



Because the theme of the land is Andy's backyard and sticking a full-scale restaurant in there wouldn't fit with that. Hence why what they have is Woody's _Lunchbox_. Still no excuse for the lack of shade!


----------



## embracejg

Disney's excuse for the shade is having trees wouldn't be thematically consistent. Like I said, no one cares about that when they're broiling in the summer sun. 

I should note that it's just "Toy Story Mania" now, not "Midway Mania." Disney had been marketing it by the shorter name for a while but the old sign still included "Midway." The new entrance's sign makes it consistent.


----------



## donsullivan

bastraker said:


> The land did not close to capacity today. We were in there twice with no issues.  We had a FP for alien and another for toy story.
> 
> I was told the mobile ordering for that area is not working yet. A CM told me that they weren't ready for that yet and the lines were very long. We ate at 50's for lunch.



I used Mobile Order at Woody's Lunch box for lunch today around 11:45. They still have a little work to do on the mechanics of picking up your order (which I'm sure they'll sort out in the coming days) but it is indeed working. BTW, the Briscuit sandwich is REALLY good.


----------



## MrInfinity

Ashley14598 said:


> We are planning to rope drop Toy Story Mania on July 17 but now I’m wondering if this was silly in my planning! I was hoping that since it’s not the “newest” ride we could easily RD it with our 15 month old. Please let me know any tips, etc to make this happen! We are staying at AoA and would like to use the buses. Thanks!


Should be easy.  Everyone there early is trying to get on the new rides.  We were there opening day at 7 and walked in and right on TSM.  You won't even have to rush or be in the early mob since you're not trying for SDD.


----------



## michygoomy

KateP85 said:


> Yesterday morning I saw someone getting a Photopass picture taken in front of the Pixar Ball, so there's definitely one there. The guy asked the Cast Member if there were any others and she said something about it just being a couple right now, and then he asked about a magic shot and she said yes but I didn't hear where she said - he was really excited and went running off towards the entrance, but not sure exactly where that is. Sorry, not sure how helpful that is!



We did a Photopass near Aliens with Buzz in the background.


----------



## CAS239

Get your pictures soon and beat the trend. The popsicle stick wall will soon be the new "wall" and pass the purple wall


----------



## gap2368

bastraker said:


> The land did not close to capacity today. We were in there twice with no issues.  We had a FP for alien and another for toy story.
> 
> I was told the mobile ordering for that area is not working yet. A CM told me that they weren't ready for that yet and the lines were very long. We ate at 50's for lunch.


I did mobile ordering yesterday after dinner worked fine then.  Do I think it might be hit or miss


----------



## SJSloan

KateP85 said:


> For the person who asked about the chocolate hazelnut tart, it's really good! Basically a pop tart filled with nutella and covered in frosting, my 2-year old devoured it! The raspberry one doesn't have bacon on top.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything about the characters? When I did my preview Woody, Buzz and Jessie we roaming around but now all I see in pictures is the Green Army Men and I didn't notice characters yesterday morning.



I saw someone on Facebook post that Buzz, Woody and Jessie were in there old meeting spot in Pixar Place. They thought maybe because of AC but also maybe due to the high crowds at the moment, maybe they will be roaming when it dies down.


----------



## akemom

Is there a dedicated meet & greet area and specific times for woody, Jesse and buzz?


----------



## SJSloan

akemom said:


> Is there a dedicated meet & greet area and specific times for woody, Jesse and buzz?



I just answered someone else above but was probably replying the same type you typed this. Someone on Facebook reported (and I saw a picture) that Buzz, Woody and Jessie were meeting at the old spot in Pixar Place.


----------



## dachsie

jcc0621 said:


> I thought of that too.  My guess is that they just refurbed PizzaRizzo  near the Muppets and didn't want to have 2 pizza places close to each other like that.


Wasn't Pizza Rizzo called Pizza Planet in ~2006 - we ate there then


----------



## CAS239

dachsie said:


> Wasn't Pizza Rizzo called Pizza Planet in ~2006 - we ate there then



It was Pizza planet up until like early last year. They sell the same blah pizza


----------



## multiculturallit

Just a little update for our disfriends from some locals.  We came down tonight just for slinky dog.  No wait to get into parking at 8 PM.  Got in slinky line at 8:15 and were stepping into ride car at 9:45 even after waiting three trains to sit in the back.  Posted wait time was 180 minutes.  It was actually 90.  We are in line now at 10 for a second ride.  I won't spoil anything for anyone, but it was SO much fun!!!


----------



## bluecastle

multiculturallit said:


> Just a little update for our disfriends from some locals.  We came down tonight just for slinky dog.  No wait to get into parking at 8 PM.  Got in slinky line at 8:15 and were stepping into ride car at 9:45 even after waiting three trains to sit in the back.  Posted wait time was 180 minutes.  It was actually 90.  We are in line now at 10 for a second ride.  I won't spoil anything for anyone, but it was SO much fun!!!


I have heard that it is very smooth, but without giving anything away, can you imagine that you are someone with a bad back who has trouble with any sudden stops or starts- do you think I should avoid it? I know everyone with back issues is different, but I just want to know that one thing.  Thanks!


----------



## strmtroopr96

The search button isn't working for me and I read through the last 15+ pages but didn't see the info......Does anyone know how much the Slinky Dog Headband is? Does it seem like it will sell out quick? We arrive at WDW a month from today but I wonder if they will be hard to find by then or not. Thanks!!


----------



## rteetz

CAS239 said:


> Get your pictures soon and beat the trend. The popsicle stick wall will soon be the new "wall" and pass the purple wall


And the checker wall. 

(technically they are backstage gates not walls though  )


----------



## lovethattink

Entered Toy Story Land early this evening. Waited for AS2, posted was 65 minutes. Our wait was 30. We rode both new attractions. 




CAS239 said:


> Get your pictures soon and beat the trend. The popsicle stick wall will soon be the new "wall" and pass the purple wall



Where is the popsicle stick wall? Somehow we missed it. Sat on a popsicle stick bench though.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

embracejg said:


> Disney's excuse for the shade is having trees wouldn't be thematically consistent. Like I said, no one cares about that when they're broiling in the summer sun.



And the answer to that is easy. Make a house-like shelter using [insert classic kids' book here] as an A-frame roof propped up by other toys. Or make it out of playing cards. Or Jenga (or off-brand if they don't want to pay the royalties). There, now Andy's toys can eat out of the lunchbox in the shade.  Problem solved!


----------



## grumpy28

Had a Star Wars dessert party ressie tonight, so after spending the morning at Epcot, I made an Aliens FP for 7:30 pm, and we went to TS land around 6. I was not expecting a lot, but my family and I loved it! The theming is adorable, the green army men are tons of fun and very interactive, walking around and talking to guests. Aliens was a blast! Have a FP for Slinky on Tues, but I will be skipping it. I was not expecting it to be so high and fast. Not for me. My DH and DD are excited to ride it. Myself and my 2 youngest will pass. I have read the complaints about the shade, and while true there is no massive coverage, I thought there were a lot of benches with umbrellas for some shade. More seating at Woody's than I expected. We didn't eat there since we had the dessert party. Overall we loved it. It has been a highlight of this trip so far. Oh, and opening day pins we're still in stock but very limited according to the CM. Plenty of passholder bags and regular pins.


----------



## grumpy28

strmtroopr96 said:


> The search button isn't working for me and I read through the last 15+ pages but didn't see the info......Does anyone know how much the Slinky Dog Headband is? Does it seem like it will sell out quick? We arrive at WDW a month from today but I wonder if they will be hard to find by then or not. Thanks!!




It was about $25. Plenty available this evening. Saw a handful of people wearing them. Didn't seem to be in short supply.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

grumpy28 said:


> It was about $25. Plenty available this evening. Saw a handful of people wearing them. Didn't seem to be in short supply.


Do you know the cost of the light-up Slinky Dog?


----------



## grumpy28

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you know the cost of the light-up Slinky Dog?



Sorry, I do not.


----------



## Jenn

strmtroopr96 said:


> The search button isn't working for me and I read through the last 15+ pages but didn't see the info......Does anyone know how much the Slinky Dog Headband is? Does it seem like it will sell out quick? We arrive at WDW a month from today but I wonder if they will be hard to find by then or not. Thanks!!


$24.99 same as Mickey Ears.


----------



## strmtroopr96

Thank you Grumpy28 and Jenn!!


----------



## dina444444

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Do you know the cost of the light-up Slinky Dog?


They were marked at $30 tax included at Disneyland on Saturday.


----------



## PolyRob

I will arrive in Disney Friday night hopefully by 9:30pm and I want so much of the TSL merch! I think I may get a Lyft or Minnie Van from my resort and go to the HS EMH just to buy TSL stuff HAHA Hopefully it doesn't sell out!


----------



## Suejacken

PolyRob said:


> I will arrive in Disney Friday night hopefully by 9:30pm and I want so much of the TSL merch! I think I may get a Lyft or Minnie Van from my resort and go to the HS EMH just to buy TSL stuff HAHA Hopefully it doesn't sell out!


I was there tonight to go on Toy Story Mania because we have fast passes for Slinky Dig Dash and AS2 later in the week. I bought souvenirs and they seemed to  have a lot on hand. I bought the alien claw cups, a t shirt and pins. Good luck


----------



## rteetz

lovethattink said:


> Entered Toy Story Land early this evening. Waited for AS2, posted was 65 minutes. Our wait was 30. We rode both new attractions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the popsicle stick wall? Somehow we missed it. Sat on a popsicle stick bench though.


It is during the exit of Toy Story Mania.


----------



## disneydreamer781




----------



## lovethattink

rteetz said:


> It is during the exit of Toy Story Mania.



Totally missed it. Saw the checker wall.


----------



## KateP85

The popsicle stick wall has its own Instagram account...

Block wall is also a thing.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Cannot wait for our trip in August. Have Slinky Dog Dash fast passes for 2 days. Hope to get there early enough to ride the Saucer ride.


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

They might consider building a to-scale 1100 foot high fake tree for shade, but the 6 billion price tag would nix it. Maybe a giant lilac bush would work.

The tallest building in the world is 3200 feet, if they built a tree to surpass that it would be the 9th wonder of the world!


----------



## micheleq

KateP85 said:


> The popsicle stick wall has its own Instagram account...
> 
> Block wall is also a thing.



Fun! My DD11 will love this, thanks! 

We are here now, RNR FP @11:35 so I’ve got to wake up my lazy tweens. AS2 at 3:25pm, couldn’t get SDD for today but eager to see the new land!


----------



## loki_d

Has anyone successfully gotten a slinky fast pass day of? Or is that next to impossible?


----------



## Craig Larson

Hoping to get some thoughts on my FP plans for 8/20. When I booked my FP, I wanted Slinky Dog, but was all gone. AS2 was also gone for the morning. Decided to get TSM for 9:30. Original Plan was to rope drop SDD right a 7, then go to AS2 before hitting TSM. Looking at the wait time information, that is looking like it might not be possible to get to all 3.

I have been looking at what else is available that day, and could switch my FP to either AS2 or TSM to 7:30PM. This time fits my plan best, and allows us to only worry about 2 rides in the morning at TSL. Also has the added benefit of being able to see TSL at night. The downside is with a FP selection that late in the day, I likely won't be able to secure any others. My current last FP is for RNRC at 11:30.


----------



## JBinORL

loki_d said:


> Has anyone successfully gotten a slinky fast pass day of? Or is that next to impossible?



I can't even get any for SDD at 30 days. AS2 sure, and plenty of TSM, but I've never seen any for SDD yet.


----------



## Disneytam

I have friends at Disney this week and was wondering if Disney is still opening Hollywood Studios really early. And if they are what times do the bus's start running in the morning?


----------



## wehrengrizz

Craig Larson said:


> The downside is with a FP selection that late in the day, I likely won't be able to secure any others. My current last FP is for RNRC at 11:30.


 Gamble and hope to tap and grab a 4th for AS2 at RNR? I understand your worry though for sure. I feel like I'll be in the same situation, deciding what to FP, because I want to do all 3 and I have a very short trip, but it hurts my planning brain to "plan" nighttime FP+ haha


----------



## loki_d

I’ve always gotten lucky with avatar day of but I wonder if Labor Day is a reach to get SDD day of.


----------



## SouloTravlr

JBinORL said:


> I can't even get any for SDD at 30 days. AS2 sure, and plenty of TSM, but I've never seen any for SDD yet.


I just checked MDE for SDD or AS2 for July 30th. There are plenty of TSM, but none for either of the new rides.


----------



## Texans_loyal

I've got to get my hands on the Alien popcorn bucket, I don't even want the popcorn lol. September can't get here fast enough.


----------



## ajksmom

Craig Larson said:


> Hoping to get some thoughts on my FP plans for 8/20.”


My family and I will be right there with you that day!

Is your FP time 9:30-10:30?

And are you a resort guest who can access the park at 7am? 

Your original plan *could* work if you have until 10:44 to enter TSM FP line.


----------



## brave321

Currently it says wait times are 85 for TSM, 95 for SDD, and 50 for AS2. Kinda bummed seeing the wait times so low. We are going to WDW at the end of July and decided to skip HS because we figured there would be crazy crowds and originally we weren't staying onsite so we figured we wouldn't be able to get a FP for any TSL rides at 30 days. Last week we decided last minute to stay at a Disney Springs hotel. I wish we would have done that earlier so that we could have done TSL. We probably won't go again for a few years. I guess hindsight is 20/20


----------



## Craig Larson

ajksmom said:


> My family and I will be right there with you that day!
> 
> Is your FP time 9:30-10:30?
> 
> And are you a resort guest who can access the park at 7am?
> 
> Your original plan *could* work if you have until 10:44 to enter TSM FP line.



Yup, FP for TSM is 9:30-10:30. We are staying at Pop Century, and the plan is to be at the park by 6-6:30 to take advantage of the 7AM opening.


----------



## lovethattink

Here's my review of the new attractions.
Slinky Dog Dash (SDD): Great first coaster. Very smooth. Secure the little ones in good. I bounced off my seat and thought I had it tight enough.  I was able to make it tighter midride. Intensity-wise, it's mild, just a touch more intense than Seven Dwarf Mine Train, much less bumpy than Big Thunder Mountain. Speed varies greatly from one part of the track to the next. At one point we were going so slow, my dh thought we'd get stuck. I loved the attraction!! As a kiddie coaster, I rate it a 10 on the fun scale.  As a thrill ride, I'd give it a 2, maybe a 3. As a theme ride, I'd give it a 10. I would wait up to an hour for this. 

Alien Swirling Saucers (AS2) is like the whip meets the Tea Cups. The track is most similar to the tea cup ride. The seats and most of the experience is like the whip at Hershey Park. I loved it. The posted time said 65 minutes, the queue took us 30. So that was nice! I would not wait more than 20 minutes to ride this again.  I think the 3 of us would have fit in one car. It may have been a tight squeeze. It was fun! You can't help but smile and be eternally grateful!


----------



## wehrengrizz

brave321 said:


> Currently it says wait times are 85 for TSM, 95 for SDD, and 50 for AS2. Kinda bummed seeing the wait times so low. We are going to WDW at the end of July and decided to skip HS because we figured there would be crazy crowds and originally we weren't staying onsite so we figured we wouldn't be able to get a FP for any TSL rides at 30 days. Last week we decided last minute to stay at a Disney Springs hotel. I wish we would have done that earlier so that we could have done TSL. We probably won't go again for a few years. I guess hindsight is 20/20


I feel like it's always worth checking for people whose plans change/modify FP+ times and such...especially within 30 days. I know it defies logic haha but I've had insane success with planning a huge detailed trip with less than 2 days' notice. (Unless  you don't have room at all to visit DHS at all, then disregard all of this   )


----------



## brave321

wehrengrizz said:


> I feel like it's always worth checking for people whose plans change/modify FP+ times and such...especially within 30 days. I know it defies logic haha but I've had insane success with planning a huge detailed trip with less than 2 days' notice. (Unless  you don't have room at all to visit DHS at all, then disregard all of this   )


If we wanted to we could fit it in, but I would have to buy another ticket and we'd go on our free day. Right now, I have no way of checking to see if any are open for that day and I don't know if I want to buy tickets unless I'm sure I can get a FP. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## 1lilspark

loki_d said:


> Has anyone successfully gotten a slinky fast pass day of? Or is that next to impossible?


My sister has managed to book or modify FOP FP+ night before or day of with persistent refreshing (15-20 mins on average) I’m sure you could get SDD if you tried


----------



## wehrengrizz

brave321 said:


> If we wanted to we could fit it in, but I would have to buy another ticket and we'd go on our free day. Right now, I have no way of checking to see if any are open for that day and I don't know if I want to buy tickets unless I'm sure I can get a FP. Thanks for the advice though!


Edit, I posted a blank reply.

I'm happy to check on your dates if you want to pm me, I have an AP so I can look through the end of July and a little into Aug at this point


----------



## jecon

We are headed there next week! Have FP's secured but was thinking about going to HS one evening to hit the oldies (TT and RRC) while everyone is checking out Toy Story Land. How have the crowds been in other parts of the park?


----------



## rteetz

As of 1PM EST

Slinky Dog Dash 110 minutes
Toy Story Mania 75 minutes
Alien Swirling Saucers 50 minutes

From Touring Plans
Aliens expected at 28 minutes
Slinky 79 minutes
Toy Story Mania 42 minutes


----------



## TheMaxRebo

rteetz said:


> As of 1PM EST
> 
> Slinky Dog Dash 110 minutes
> Toy Story Mania 75 minutes
> Alien Swirling Saucers 50 minutes
> 
> From Touring Plans
> Aliens expected at 28 minutes
> Slinky 79 minutes
> Toy Story Mania 42 minutes




Interesting that Toy Story Mania is so high - even more than one of the new rides ... though perhaps that is because people are focusing on getting FP for the new rides and riding TSM standby?


----------



## DJFan88

loki_d said:


> Has anyone successfully gotten a slinky fast pass day of? Or is that next to impossible?



Not happening, but if your on the bus doing nothing keep refreshing. We're definitely getting TSM and RnR .  Also TT and all the Epcot stuff is possible.  Just keep refreshing. I grab then refresh and modify alot and get times I want.
My boys are going to RD EMH tomorrow for SDD. It looks cool. But you can totally extra FP TSM


----------



## ZellyB

rteetz said:


> As of 1PM EST
> 
> Slinky Dog Dash 110 minutes
> Toy Story Mania 75 minutes
> Alien Swirling Saucers 50 minutes
> 
> From Touring Plans
> Aliens expected at 28 minutes
> Slinky 79 minutes
> Toy Story Mania 42 minutes



Those actually don't seem that bad given that the land just opened.


----------



## Tonyz

ZellyB said:


> Those actually don't seem that bad given that the land just opened.



Completely agree. Is there usually a lull of crowds before the 4th?


----------



## JETSDAD

loki_d said:


> Has anyone successfully gotten a slinky fast pass day of? Or is that next to impossible?



It can take a whole lot of refreshing but I've seen a few.


----------



## ArwenMarie

lovethattink said:


> Here's my review of the new attractions.
> Slinky Dog Dash (SDD): Great first coaster. Very smooth. Secure the little ones in good. I bounced off my seat and thought I had it tight enough.  I was able to make it tighter midride. Intensity-wise, it's mild, just a touch more intense than Seven Dwarf Mine Train, much less bumpy than Big Thunder Mountain. Speed varies greatly from one part of the track to the next. At one point we were going so slow, my dh thought we'd get stuck. I loved the attraction!! As a kiddie coaster, I rate it a 10 on the fun scale.  As a thrill ride, I'd give it a 2, maybe a 3. As a theme ride, I'd give it a 10. I would wait up to an hour for this.
> 
> Alien Swirling Saucers (AS2) is like the whip meets the Tea Cups. The track is most similar to the tea cup ride. The seats and most of the experience is like the whip at Hershey Park. I loved it. The posted time said 65 minutes, the queue took us 30. So that was nice! I would not wait more than 20 minutes to ride this again.  I think the 3 of us would have fit in one car. It may have been a tight squeeze. It was fun! You can't help but smile and be eternally grateful!



Sounds fun 

Question...how did you make the restraint tighter mid-ride on SDD? I thought those usually lock in place?


----------



## lovethattink

ArwenMarie said:


> Sounds fun
> 
> Question...how did you make the restraint tighter mid-ride on SDD? I thought those usually lock in place?


I pulled down on it and it clicked tighter.


----------



## micheleq

Went today for a 3:35 AS2 FP—one Side was down so we waited maybe 10-15 minutes. It was cute! But I think a one and done for us (kinda like Navi). I’m tempted to go back to ride TSM but there’s no way any of us were waiting for SDD.

Got a cute pic of DD11 at the block wall (I posted on Instagram #blockwall) but I couldn’t find the popsicle stick wall! Where is it?


----------



## dachsie

micheleq said:


> Went today for a 3:35 AS2 FP—one Side was down so we waited maybe 10-15 minutes. It was cute! But I think a one and done for us (kinda like Navi). I’m tempted to go back to ride TSM but there’s no way any of us were waiting for SDD.
> 
> Got a cute pic of DD11 at the block wall (I posted on Instagram #blockwall) but I couldn’t find the popsicle stick wall! Where is it?


in the exit of TSM


----------



## disneygirlsng

ArwenMarie said:


> Sounds fun
> 
> Question...how did you make the restraint tighter mid-ride on SDD? I thought those usually lock in place?


I'd say most roller coasters I've been on (and I've been on quite a lot) you're able to click tighter while on the ride, they just won't loosen.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

TheMaxRebo said:


> Interesting that Toy Story Mania is so high - even more than one of the new rides ... though perhaps that is because people are focusing on getting FP for the new rides and riding TSM standby?



Cause TSM is just so much fun


----------



## mshanson3121

Tonyz said:


> Completely agree. Is there usually a lull of crowds before the 4th?



No, quite the opposite. They're typically building by now.


----------



## Andrea1975

micheleq said:


> Went today for a 3:35 AS2 FP—one Side was down so we waited maybe 10-15 minutes. It was cute! But I think a one and done for us (kinda like Navi). I’m tempted to go back to ride TSM but there’s no way any of us were waiting for SDD.
> 
> Got a cute pic of DD11 at the block wall (I posted on Instagram #blockwall) but I couldn’t find the popsicle stick wall! Where is it?



This blog has pictures of all the walls and where they are:

https://www.sandandorsnow.com/2018/07/the-4-best-instagram-walls-in-toy-story-land/


----------



## rteetz

Tonyz said:


> Completely agree. Is there usually a lull of crowds before the 4th?


Maybe a little but not a whole lot. 

Crowds overall this summer have been lighter than Disney was hoping.


----------



## micheleq

Andrea1975 said:


> This blog has pictures of all the walls and where they are:
> 
> https://www.sandandorsnow.com/2018/07/the-4-best-instagram-walls-in-toy-story-land/[/
> 
> Thanks! We didn’t ride TSM so that’s why I missed it lol!


----------



## micheleq

dachsie said:


> in the exit of TSM


Thanks! We didn’t ride TSM so that’s why we missed it!


----------



## margot31

For those of you who have/had to do FP 30 days out.....how lucky were you to get anything?  We are finally booking our fall trip and since we are staying off property this time we don't have the luxury of the 60 day window.


----------



## DJFan88

Here today. We got to the park at 650 for a 700 early entry. We were able to walk right through and things were already opening no line at tickets. Made our way to TSL and got an SDD line. Posted wait time of 45 minutes. Riding by 730. At 725 the standby time changed to 1 hour. Upon walking in TSM was only 5 minutes. I'm posting this as an observer as my kids are in line.


----------



## ajksmom

@DJFan88 thanks for the live update. If you are staying onsite what time did you catch the bus and from what resort?


----------



## dachsie

margot31 said:


> For those of you who have/had to do FP 30 days out.....how lucky were you to get anything?  We are finally booking our fall trip and since we are staying off property this time we don't have the luxury of the 60 day window.


I tested it out the other day - I am not going til Sept - and AS2 and TSM had availability at 30 days.  I figure I will have to rope drop SDD


----------



## SJSloan

DJFan88 said:


> Here today. We got to the park at 650 for a 700 early entry. We were able to walk right through and things were already opening no line at tickets. Made our way to TSL and got an SDD line. Posted wait time of 45 minutes. Riding by 730. At 725 the standby time changed to 1 hour. Upon walking in TSM was only 5 minutes. I'm posting this as an observer as my kids are in line.



Thank you for letting us know. I've been stressing over the fact that HS has been opening sooner than the posted time of 7am. We plan on being at the bus stop by 5:45 to make sure we catch the first bus but I'm paranoid it won't show up until 6:30 and we won't be to HS until 6:50 and the lines will be crazy by then. You give me hope.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Hi everyone. Just letting you know my experience from last night...

I got into Toy Story Land at 10:07 p.m. I got a photo pass picture in front of the Toy Story Land sign that only took 2 minutes. I enjoyed walking around the land for 15 minutes before getting in line for SDD 5 minutes before park closing. Posted wait time was 145 minutes. I waited 20 minutes.

I love SDD! Definitely ranks higher than 7DMT for me.

I really like TSL at night, and I’m excited to see it during the day!


----------



## Luna81

This is making me feel better. I could only get a fast pass for 520 and we have Halloween party tickets that day. So we plan on getting in line earlier in the day. 

Anyone also try to sign up for Jedi training ?


----------



## Aron1012

Interesting that actual wait times for 7DMT (which opened 4 years ago) are running similar to a ride that opened 4 days ago despite the fact most people seem to like it better.  Not sure what that says, but I can't imagine it was expected.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

j2thomason said:


> I bought the package and the group page link that was included in the confirmation email says this:
> Play around with two hours of exclusive evening access to _Toy Story Land_
> The rumor in our group is it will be 10 - midnight.



We bought this package too. Does it make sense to not start until 10 when the park closes at 830?  My first experience with any type of event like this. I just assumed it would start at park close.


----------



## GillianP1301

Aron1012 said:


> Interesting that actual wait times for 7DMT (which opened 4 years ago) are running similar to a ride that opened 4 days ago despite the fact most people seem to like it better.  Not sure what that says, but I can't imagine it was expected.



MK is always going to be the busier park overall (well maybe that will change with SW) so I'm not overly surprised by this since 7DMT is consistently the hardest FP to get in MK. I don't think Toy Story Land was expected to be an expansion that draws people in just for it, it's more so an expansion to keep people in DHS longer (i.e. stop it from being a 1/2 day park). I think it's more comparable to Pandora as far as drawing people and it's not looking like TSL is going to have the same pull over the same amount of time. It took several months for Pandora to settle down a bit, if I recall correctly. But, I think FOP is a real "headliner" ride, where as I don't consider SDD to be of the same caliber.


----------



## Fern

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Hi everyone. Just letting you know my experience from last night...
> 
> I got into Toy Story Land at 10:07 p.m. I got a photo pass picture in front of the Toy Story Land sign that only took 2 minutes. I enjoyed walking around the land for 15 minutes before getting in line for SDD 5 minutes before park closing. Posted wait time was 145 minutes. I waited 20 minutes.



Thanks for this! We couldn't get a fast pass for our HS day at 60+, so this was going to be my strategy (We are NEVER able to get our acts together for RD). I'm happy to see this was your experience, as this works well us for last minute FoP.


----------



## monorailsilver

DJFan88 said:


> Here today. We got to the park at 650 for a 700 early entry. We were able to walk right through and things were already opening no line at tickets. Made our way to TSL and got an SDD line. Posted wait time of 45 minutes. Riding by 730. At 725 the standby time changed to 1 hour. Upon walking in TSM was only 5 minutes. I'm posting this as an observer as my kids are in line.



Thanks for the update.

We head down just shy of a month.  The studios are on our second day which means my family will be awake 2 days in a row early (day before our flight leaves at 7am). 

I have been checking MDE every morning since opening and saw at 6:45 there was already a 30 min wait.

So I guess we should plan to leave between 5:30 and 6 and my current plans are to walk over from the BC.


----------



## areno79

Has anyone seen reports about size of the seats on SDD? It looks like it has the bar like 7DMT (my poor legs), but hoping it has a little more leg room since DH and I are tall and fluffy.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

areno79 said:


> Has anyone seen reports about size of the seats on SDD? It looks like it has the bar like 7DMT (my poor legs), but hoping it has a little more leg room since DH and I are tall and fluffy.


I’m 6’4” with my height mostly in my legs. I fit so much more comfortably on SDD than 7DMT. Plenty of leg room! The seats are also bigger I think. I wasn’t paying to close attention to that.


----------



## rey_rey

Cannot wait to check out TSL during our Nov trip.... For those that have rode the slinky dog coaster, how do you think it would be for little ones? I have a tall 2 year old who will reach the height requirements but wonder if it would be too fast/jerky for him. 

Also... For those on DDP, have you been able to get any specialty drinks from WLB with the kids meals?


----------



## Uncle Donald Wess

4Hawks said:


> Did you have a Fastpass for SDD? Did they say the entire party had to stand in line (including your 2 year old)?



Sorry for the late reply, we just got back home last night. We did not have a Fastpass for SDD, and yes they said that our entire party had to stand in line including our 2 year old. BUT as I mentioned this was very early in the day. After resting at our resort, we went back later that evening around 6 pm, walked into TSL and Slinky was about a 2 hour wait but they were able to give us a rider swap and the funny thing was it was paper! Wish I would have took a picture! =) So we both got to ride and we LOVED it!


----------



## Tonyz

Is the general consensus that Slinky Dog is a tad more “extreme” than Mine Train?


----------



## DJFan88

ajksmom said:


> @DJFan88 thanks for the live update. If you are staying onsite what time did you catch the bus and from what resort?



We made it to bus stop around 620 but bus didn't come until about 635 or 636. We are at WL and it went direct on the way to, it only shared on way back.



SJSloan said:


> Thank you for letting us know. I've been stressing over the fact that HS has been opening sooner than the posted time of 7am. We plan on being at the bus stop by 5:45 to make sure we catch the first bus but I'm paranoid it won't show up until 6:30 and we won't be to HS until 6:50 and the lines will be crazy by then. You give me hope.



You should be fine. We didn't even get a bus until after 630 and didn't get to stop till 620.  
Different resorts run different of course, but after staying at AllStars last week and this week at WL, I can tell you that IMO WL bus is worse and we made it just fine. In fact, after SDD, there was still a 5 min. wait on TSM, so we hopped on that. Then we had time to head to a 5 min. wait on ST before heading back for our AS2 FP at 835.


----------



## Klayfish

Tonyz said:


> Is the general consensus that Slinky Dog is a tad more “extreme” than Mine Train?



Yes, but "tad" is the operative word.  They're fairly close in intensity.


----------



## Remy is Up

Shhhh on the refresh tactic. Its a secret. Haha. Besides, the people on here are a very small portion of the people in the parks and most of them are oblivious to the method. And we all want it to stay that way. lol .But seriously. Ive gone on MDE yesterday and today and couldve been able to get FPs for Slinky. It only took about 5 minutes yesterday but this morning took about 10. If you use refresh you can pretty much find anything at some point, including FOP and 7DMT. Slinky and TSM will be no different. People are always modifying or canceling FPs so things pop up a lot more than you might think.


----------



## rteetz

12:40 PM EST Wait Time update

105 minutes for Slinky Dog Dash
70 minutes for Alien Swirling Saucers
65 minutes for Toy Story Mania

From Touring Plans
Aliens expected at 20 minutes
Slinky expected at 90 minutes
Toy Story Mania expected at 50 minutes.


----------



## Iowamomof4

rteetz said:


> 12:40 PM EST Wait Time update
> 
> 105 minutes for Slinky Dog Dash
> 70 minutes for Alien Swirling Saucers
> 65 minutes for Toy Story Mania
> 
> From Touring Plans
> Aliens expected at 20 minutes
> Slinky expected at 90 minutes
> Toy Story Mania expected at 50 minutes.



Wow. If TP is right, that's quite a discrepancy between the posted and actual wait time on AS2!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Remy is Up said:


> Shhhh on the refresh tactic. Its a secret. Haha. Besides, the people on here are a very small portion of the people in the parks and most of them are oblivious to the method. And we all want it to stay that way. lol .But seriously. Ive gone on MDE yesterday and today and couldve been able to get FPs for Slinky. It only took about 5 minutes yesterday but this morning took about 10. If you use refresh you can pretty much find anything at some point, including FOP and 7DMT. Slinky and TSM will be no different. People are always modifying or canceling FPs so things pop up a lot more than you might think.



Is the "refresh tactic" only for the phone app or does it work on the computer, too?


----------



## MBradley12

We also rope-dropped Toy Story land today (July 3rd). Left our room at Art of Animation at 5:45 am and luckily snagged a bus at 5:50! We were through bag check and turnstiles by 6:20 and held on Hollywood Blvd behind about 100 people. They did “scoot” us up about 20 ft so that folks could grab Starbucks if they wished. At 6:40 they walked us back to Toy Story land and all rides were open. We lost a little ground on the way there but were  still OFF slinky dog by 7 am. Waited 10 minutes for AS2 and then walked on Toy Story Mania. Took a photo pass pic with the entrance sign and out of the land by 7:45 am.


----------



## DJFan88

Iowamomof4 said:


> Is the "refresh tactic" only for the phone app or does it work on the computer, too?



It's just a matter of keep hitting a different time button back and forth and each time you hit one it gives new stuff. You can do it at home on your computer,but you won't see much available then as people think they know what they are doing. But you really see the stuff open up day of when everyone's juggling based on what their actual needs end up being.  We get all kinds of stuff for 4th FPs, etc., Then just keep modifying it until the exact timing I want pops up. If you don't give up, you'll get it. It's a great bus activity.


----------



## NikkiDP

Iowamomof4 said:


> Is the "refresh tactic" only for the phone app or does it work on the computer, too?



It will work on the computer too but that will only be able to modify plans ahead of time. I have done this multiple times at my 60 day mark if I get a FP that doesn't work great with our schedule. The refresh works best in the park so consequently on your phone.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

KateP85 said:


> Happy people got to ride today! What did you guys think of the rides?
> 
> Planning to be there for 5am tomorrow, kind of excited to be there for the opening!



I only got to ride Saucers since they closed the line for Slinky around 8 PM Friday. Its a fun little ride, but certainly not worth a multi-hour wait. You are in the vehicle in back getting towed by the saucer. It has I believe 4 rotating circles and when you reach a certain point, it transfers you from one to the next one right in between a couple of other saucers. The "tractor beam" also bends on turns, so you will be swung a little. When I did it, it went 1-1/2 circuits.



Klayfish said:


> Line to get in TSL winds through Chinese theatre old queue and past Commissary



So, So, So Glad I found out they opened early and drove the hour and a half down rather than going Opening Day as I had originally planned.



rteetz said:


> Disney needs to start preparing now for the Galaxy's Edge opening. If Toy Story Land is this bad I can't imagine how bad that will be.



They'll have a CM on the exit from I-4 holding an "End of Line Sign". LOL.


----------



## Remy is Up

It works on either but generally the idea is, make FPs out where you can for what you want. If what you want isnt available, dont fret. Ive waited until the day before to make FPs. But, the way it works best is on your phone the day of because as people cancel, modify, juggle, change plans, The FP system is live and as you refresh you get different choices, times, etc. Just because something says there are no FPs left, doesnt make it true for the whole day. It may be true at that moment, but, its a fluid situation. Does it take some patience? Absolutely. But its certainly doable.


----------



## lhall7

Just want to clarify something.  If I only booked 2 fastpasses in advance for HS (booked SDD and ST), on the day of, can I try to book another tier 1 after using the two pre-booked? Or do I have to book 3 ahead of time to do this?


----------



## Mome Rath

lhall7 said:


> Just want to clarify something.  If I only booked 2 fastpasses in advance for HS (booked SDD and ST), on the day of, can I try to book another tier 1 after using the two pre-booked? Or do I have to book 3 ahead of time to do this?



You'll need to use 3.  You can always book one for a ride that you can simply "tap into" that you are close to and not actually ride if you want to clear your first 3 fast.


----------



## JETSDAD

lhall7 said:


> Just want to clarify something.  If I only booked 2 fastpasses in advance for HS (booked SDD and ST), on the day of, can I try to book another tier 1 after using the two pre-booked? Or do I have to book 3 ahead of time to do this?


Have to use the first 3 before adding another tier 1.


----------



## lhall7

Mome Rath said:


> You'll need to use 3.  You can always book one for a ride that you can simply "tap into" that you are close to and not actually ride if you want to clear your first 3 fast.




Can I book it and let it expire? or do I have to tap into it?


----------



## Remy is Up

Id tap in just so you can start the process of getting a 4th as soon as possible.


----------



## lhall7

But I can just book 2 (including a tier 1 at one park) and book another tier 1 same day at another park, right?


----------



## JETSDAD

lhall7 said:


> But I can just book 2 (including a tier 1 at one park) and book another tier 1 same day at another park, right?


Correct...once you tap your first FP.


----------



## Mome Rath

lhall7 said:


> But I can just book 2 (including a tier 1 at one park) and book another tier 1 same day at another park, right?



I would highly suggest you read the first couple posts (at least) of this thread, it will really help and give suggestions that you may not even know to ask about; https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...l-tier-1-booking-cl-fp-trial-program.3538258/


----------



## j2thomason

TNGirlwCamera said:


> We bought this package too. Does it make sense to not start until 10 when the park closes at 830?  My first experience with any type of event like this. I just assumed it would start at park close.


Star Wars fireworks are scheduled at 9pm that night. I guess the 2 exclusive hours will begin after that is over. There is a thread for all the Dissers who bought the package. I'm sure people will be posting updates there and I guess official information will be posted on the webpage that Disney provided in the reservation confirmation email.


----------



## whirlthepearl

Anyone know if there is a chicken exit for SDD? Is it like the one for SDMT (which is right where the ride lets passengers off)


----------



## FCDub

whirlthepearl said:


> Anyone know if there is a chicken exit for SDD? Is it like the one for SDMT (which is right where the ride lets passengers off)



No one has to ride anything. Simply walk through the queue and tell the cast member at the loading platform you don't want to ride.


----------



## Aron1012

rteetz said:


> 12:40 PM EST Wait Time update
> 
> 105 minutes for Slinky Dog Dash
> 70 minutes for Alien Swirling Saucers
> 65 minutes for Toy Story Mania
> 
> From Touring Plans
> Aliens expected at 20 minutes
> Slinky expected at 90 minutes
> Toy Story Mania expected at 50 minutes.



Surely Disney wouldn't post higher wait times to generate hype for a new ride would they.  I know end of day wait times are way inflated, but 70 to 20 is pretty extreme for middle of the day.  We all know they have accurate enough data to get it close if they want to.


----------



## whirlthepearl

FCDub said:


> No one has to ride anything. Simply walk through the queue and tell the cast member at the loading platform you don't want to ride.



Thanks, sorry I should have specified: has anyone used the chicken exit for SDD? Is it similar to the one for SDMT? (I want to walk my 7yo son through the queue but don't want to ride myself)


----------



## gap2368

whirlthepearl said:


> Anyone know if there is a chicken exit for SDD? Is it like the one for SDMT (which is right where the ride lets passengers off)


where you get off is right next to where you get on so if you did not want to ride just tell them at the load area that you did not want to ride and you will just go through a gate to the unlead area and then off the ride.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Aron1012 said:


> Surely Disney wouldn't post higher wait times to generate hype for a new ride would they.  I know end of day wait times are way inflated, but 70 to 20 is pretty extreme for middle of the day.  We all know they have accurate enough data to get it close if they want to.



I think 20 is just TP “prediction” not an actual wait time


----------



## 123SA

How are they herding the morning crowd?  Is it around the Chinese theatre to the left or toward that awful Animation Courtyard doorway?


----------



## DJFan88

123SA said:


> How are they herding the morning crowd?  Is it around the Chinese theatre to the left or toward that awful Animation Courtyard doorway?



Animation, you can't get there left of theater


----------



## grumpy28

Went to EMh this morning. Arrived around 6:40, walked straight back to TSL, rode Aliens twice with no wait the first time, and maybe 5 mins the second time. Went to TSM with a 5 minute wait. Ate breakfast at Woody's. Turkey breakfast sandwich was bland, but ok.Stuffed with turkey. Kids french toast sandwich tasted like a Nutella sandwich. Kids turkey sandwich meal was a bargain with 1/2 a sandwich (same as adult sandwich), tater tots, a cutie and drink for around $7.50. My DH and DD rode Slinky with a FP, and then rode again with a FP using my band and YDD band. Got a photopass pic, looked around and were on our way. Awesome time. Love TSL.


----------



## Iowamomof4

grumpy28 said:


> Went to EMh this morning. Arrived around 6:40, walked straight back to TSL, rode Aliens twice with no wait the first time, and maybe 5 mins the second time. Went to TSM with a 5 minute wait. Ate breakfast at Woody's. Turkey breakfast sandwich was bland, but ok.Stuffed with turkey. Kids french toast sandwich tasted like a Nutella sandwich. Kids turkey sandwich meal was a bargain with 1/2 a sandwich (same as adult sandwich), tater tots, a cutie and drink for around $7.50. My DH and DD rode Slinky with a FP, and then rode again with a FP using my band and YDD band. Got a photopass pic, looked around and were on our way. Awesome time. Love TSL.



Great report!


----------



## marcar12

Is Mr. Potato Head only viewable from the standby-by queue at TSMM? Or can he also be enjoyed from the FP line?


----------



## Liljo22

marcar12 said:


> Is Mr. Potato Head only viewable from the standby-by queue at TSMM? Or can he also be enjoyed from the FP line?



You can get a glimpse from the FP line but you will be looking through people and more than likely holding up the line.


----------



## twinkle49

so question on alien swirling saucers - we are an odd party (3 adults) and normally I don’t mind riding with a stranger on roller coasters but from the POV videos I’ve seen of people going on Aliens it seems you can slide in your seat from the movement and honestly I don’t want to be THAT close to a stranger - so are they letting a single rider go by themselves? TIA! Just trying to decide what to do for our trip next week!


----------



## gap2368

twinkle49 said:


> so question on alien swirling saucers - we are an odd party (3 adults) and normally I don’t mind riding with a stranger on roller coasters but from the POV videos I’ve seen of people going on Aliens it seems you can slide in your seat from the movement and honestly I don’t want to be THAT close to a stranger - so are they letting a single rider go by themselves? TIA! Just trying to decide what to do for our trip next week!


Yes if you are a single rider you will ride by our self. I did this alone 2x this past Friday and was alone both times


----------



## twinkle49

gap2368 said:


> Yes if you are a single rider you will ride by our self. I did this alone 2x this past Friday and was alone both times


Thanks so much!


----------



## Jennasis

Is it my imagination but did the original announcement for TSL include a parachute type mild drop ride featuring the green army men??  Or was it a fever dream lol?


----------



## Iowamomof4

Jennasis said:


> Is it my imagination but did the original announcement for TSL include a parachute type mild drop ride featuring the green army men??  Or was it a fever dream lol?



Fever dream, sorry.


----------



## mekay1012

grumpy28 said:


> Went to EMh this morning. Arrived around 6:40, walked straight back to TSL, rode Aliens twice with no wait the first time, and maybe 5 mins the second time. Went to TSM with a 5 minute wait. Ate breakfast at Woody's. Turkey breakfast sandwich was bland, but ok.Stuffed with turkey. Kids french toast sandwich tasted like a Nutella sandwich. Kids turkey sandwich meal was a bargain with 1/2 a sandwich (same as adult sandwich), tater tots, a cutie and drink for around $7.50. My DH and DD rode Slinky with a FP, and then rode again with a FP using my band and YDD band. Got a photopass pic, looked around and were on our way. Awesome time. Love TSL.



What time do you think you were finished?  I’m hoping to do emh and then hop to ak for a 9:00 opening.


----------



## Liljo22

Jennasis said:


> Is it my imagination but did the original announcement for TSL include a parachute type mild drop ride featuring the green army men??  Or was it a fever dream lol?



No it did not.  Those are part of other TSLs.


----------



## indoshakespeare

Since everyone gets FP for SDD, is it easy to get TSM as the second tier 1 FP on the day?


----------



## yulilin3

just got back from DHS. Arrived at around 7pm, had a fp for AS2 (got it yesterday). First thing that struck me as I entered the land is that it is very cute but the only one way in and out is an issue, especially with it being new.The queue for AS2 is nothing special, a lot of it reminds me of the Buzz ride at MK, the line is really hot and this was on a "cooler" evening, the ride itself was a bit of a letdown for me, I felt very little whipping and it was surprisingly bumpy, I'll do it again but not without a fp or if it's only like a 15 min, line.
After I went to Woody's lunchbox and used the mobile app to order. Took about 5 minutes for the order to be ready, found a bench (all the tables were taken) had the Monte cristo sandwich with tomato soup and chocolate hazelnut tart. It was all really good, the tart is definitely better than a pop tart and really filling, I like they give you a small bag to take it with you if you don't finish it.
Stood in line for TSM, the wait time was 55 minutes, ended up being only 30 minutes. Then did SDD wait time listed at 70 min, it was actually 45 min. SDD exceeded my expectations, the seat is nice and big, lots of leg room, I rode it at night and it was really fun, love all the lights, I agree with people saying that it is better than 7DMT. I saw Jessie and Woody meeting by TSM entrance and about 3 green army men scattered around the land
I give TSL a 7 out of 10
AS2 a 5 out of 10
SDD an 8 out of 10 (wish it was a tad longer)
lots and lots of details that will be fun to look at and enjoy once the land dies down in popularity
below are pics from my food


----------



## rteetz

yulilin3 said:


> but the only one way in and out is an issue


This is only going to get worse with SWGE. I believe SWGE will exit into TSL (for opening crowds at least) and they will enter from Grand Avenue. That means there is even more exiting the TSL entrance while people try to enter that land.


----------



## Babs1975

j2thomason said:


> Star Wars fireworks are scheduled at 9pm that night. I guess the 2 exclusive hours will begin after that is over. There is a thread for all the Dissers who bought the package. I'm sure people will be posting updates there and I guess official information will be posted on the webpage that Disney provided in the reservation confirmation email.


Could you tell me what the name of this package is? Sorry...couldn't find the beginning of this conversation but sounds interesting!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Was this only a promo item I haven’t seen the frozen popcorn anywhere


----------



## mshanson3121

rteetz said:


> This is only going to get worse with SWGE. I believe SWGE will exit into TSL (for opening crowds at least) and they will enter from Grand Avenue. That means there is even more exiting the TSL entrance while people try to enter that land.



All the minds at Disney and they couldn't come up with something better than that?!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Good morning! Here is my report from EMH this morning...

I couldn’t sleep for some reason so I decided to wake up at 5:20 a.m. and go to Toy Story Land! I noticed on the MDE app that the first bus getting to my area at SRR would arrive at 5:37 a.m. I made it to that bus. I was the only one on the bus. 

When I got to DHS, it was around 5:55 a.m. No line for security, and I was first in line at the tap locations to enter the park. No one showed up behind me until about 6:10 a.m. 

They started letting people into the park at about 6:20 a.m, but they held us at the end of the main street. I was at the front of the pack for this as well.

At 6:30 a.m, the announcement started that DHS was opening. We were “walked” to Toy Story Land at this time. By the time I arrived to SDD, I was about 30 people deep. I would end up getting 2 rides on SDD before 7:00 a.m.

I would then make it over to Alien Swirling Saucers. I would get on the ride within 10 minutes. I would get in line again, but it started having technical difficulties right before I was going to get to board. I would get done with the my 2nd ride at 7:37 a.m. The technical difficulty was that the music wasn’t working.

I got in line for Toy Story Mania right after that at 7:40 a.m. I was on the ride at 7:46 a.m. I was a little delayed, because I filmed Mr. Potato Head for a little bit.

I would then get a picture with a male and female toy soldier, as well as, a photopass location at the Toy Story Land Woody sign! 

I am now leaving Toy Story Land and the regular opening of the park day crowd is running right towards me! Overall, a successful spontaneous morning to Toy Story Land!

Happy 4th of July everyone!!!


----------



## grumpy28

mekay1012 said:


> What time do you think you were finished?  I’m hoping to do emh and then hop to ak for a 9:00 opening.



About 8:30 or so.


----------



## lvdis

Babs1975 said:


> Could you tell me what the name of this package is? Sorry...couldn't find the beginning of this conversation but sounds interesting!


Look under special offers on the Disney site under places to stay. I believe they are talking about this; 
*Ultimate Disney Fall into Magic Package. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/ultimate-fall-magic-package/*


----------



## mom2rtk

mshanson3121 said:


> All the minds at Disney and they couldn't come up with something better than that?!


At least they didn't put it in the MK. Which is pretty much what they did in DLR.


----------



## j2thomason

Babs1975 said:


> Could you tell me what the name of this package is? Sorry...couldn't find the beginning of this conversation but sounds interesting!


Here is the link to the disboards thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/u...package-sept-3-8.3689325/page-2#post-59411191

And here is the link on Disney's website:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/ultimate-fall-magic-package/


----------



## wehrengrizz

So it's July...hopefully after today's holiday we can start seeing dates for the elusive September AP happenings at TSL. I mean, if we're stalking the thread for that reason and such (email issues)


----------



## rdaky

wehrengrizz said:


> So it's July...hopefully after today's holiday we can start seeing dates for the elusive September AP happenings at TSL. I mean, if we're stalking the thread for that reason and such (email issues)



Yep, that's why I'm stalking this thread.


----------



## PolyRob

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Good morning! Here is my report from EMH this morning...
> 
> I couldn’t sleep for some reason so I decided to wake up at 5:20 a.m. and go to Toy Story Land! I noticed on the MDE app that the first bus getting to my area at SRR would arrive at 5:37 a.m. I made it to that bus. I was the only one on the bus.
> 
> When I got to DHS, it was around 5:55 a.m. No line for security, and I was first in line at the tap locations to enter the park. No one showed up behind me until about 6:10 a.m.
> 
> They started letting people into the park at about 6:20 a.m, but they held us at the end of the main street. I was at the front of the pack for this as well.
> 
> At 6:30 a.m, the announcement started that DHS was opening. We were “walked” to Toy Story Land at this time. By the time I arrived to SDD, I was about 30 people deep. I would end up getting 2 rides on SDD before 7:00 a.m.
> 
> I would then make it over to Alien Swirling Saucers. I would get on the ride within 10 minutes. I would get in line again, but it started having technical difficulties right before I was going to get to board. I would get done with the my 2nd ride at 7:37 a.m. The technical difficulty was that the music wasn’t working.
> 
> I got in line for Toy Story Mania right after that at 7:40 a.m. I was on the ride at 7:46 a.m. I was a little delayed, because I filmed Mr. Potato Head for a little bit.
> 
> I would then get a picture with a male and female toy soldier, as well as, a photopass location at the Toy Story Land Woody sign!
> 
> I am now leaving Toy Story Land and the regular opening of the park day crowd is running right towards me! Overall, a successful spontaneous morning to Toy Story Land!
> 
> Happy 4th of July everyone!!!



This sounds great! Thanks for your detailed information. I plan on arriving at HS by 6am on Friday and was hoping for multiple rides on SDD prior to actual park opening. You made me hopeful! Happy 4th to you as well!


----------



## whiporee

I thought SDD was great.  Much better than 7DMT, really up there with BTMR. 

Saucers deserves its old acronym. Not as mpressed at all. 

TSMM theming is great. Overall theming is great.  But there’s still not tons to do, not on a blazing hot day.


----------



## shh

jcc0621 said:


> These kinds of crowds always occur when something new opens.  I was at the opening of ToT and there was 3-4 hour waits and no one complained. We all just had a good time. Or there was not social media like there is now, so we just didn't hear all the complaining LOL.



Most surreal thing I ever saw (at least to me, anyway) was the looong line of people waiting to get into the pandora gift shop last summer. The CM at the front of the line was letting 1-2 people in at at time - like a bouncer with a velvet rope at the hottest new club. I couldn't believe people were patiently waiting 30-45 min in the heat to enter a GIFT SHOP. I think even Walt would be amazed to see that.

TS looks great and I can't wait to visit later this year. But a toy-themed land without a cool, interactive indoor toy gift shop was a huge miss, imho.


----------



## DaveNan

rdaky said:


> Yep, that's why I'm stalking this thread.


I finally activated my AP on June 16th, but I am not sure if I will be getting critical emails or not.  I did get some welcoming emails, but I am not sure about critical announcement emails, so the stalking continues.  I plan on being back in late Sept.


----------



## rteetz

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

j2thomason said:


> Star Wars fireworks are scheduled at 9pm that night. I guess the 2 exclusive hours will begin after that is over. There is a thread for all the Dissers who bought the package. I'm sure people will be posting updates there and I guess official information will be posted on the webpage that Disney provided in the reservation confirmation email.




Thank you? Can you tell me where the tread is? I looked for one the other day and didn’t see one. I was surprised there wasn’t one. I should have known I just missed it.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

j2thomason said:


> Here is the link to the disboards thread:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/u...package-sept-3-8.3689325/page-2#post-59411191
> 
> And here is the link on Disney's website:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/special-offers/ultimate-fall-magic-package/


 
Sorry! I posted to you before I saw this. Thanks.


----------



## capegirl

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Good morning! Here is my report from EMH this morning...
> 
> I couldn’t sleep for some reason so I decided to wake up at 5:20 a.m. and go to Toy Story Land! I noticed on the MDE app that the first bus getting to my area at SRR would arrive at 5:37 a.m. I made it to that bus. I was the only one on the bus.
> 
> When I got to DHS, it was around 5:55 a.m. No line for security, and I was first in line at the tap locations to enter the park. No one showed up behind me until about 6:10 a.m.
> 
> They started letting people into the park at about 6:20 a.m, but they held us at the end of the main street. I was at the front of the pack for this as well.
> 
> At 6:30 a.m, the announcement started that DHS was opening. We were “walked” to Toy Story Land at this time. By the time I arrived to SDD, I was about 30 people deep. I would end up getting 2 rides on SDD before 7:00 a.m.
> 
> I would then make it over to Alien Swirling Saucers. I would get on the ride within 10 minutes. I would get in line again, but it started having technical difficulties right before I was going to get to board. I would get done with the my 2nd ride at 7:37 a.m. The technical difficulty was that the music wasn’t working.
> 
> I got in line for Toy Story Mania right after that at 7:40 a.m. I was on the ride at 7:46 a.m. I was a little delayed, because I filmed Mr. Potato Head for a little bit.
> 
> I would then get a picture with a male and female toy soldier, as well as, a photopass location at the Toy Story Land Woody sign!
> 
> I am now leaving Toy Story Land and the regular opening of the park day crowd is running right towards me! Overall, a successful spontaneous morning to Toy Story Land!
> 
> Happy 4th of July everyone!!!



Wow! Sounds like you had an awesome morning. I guess we will have to get ourselves to the bus stop before 6am. I did not think the busses would be rolling that early. Now if I can just get everyone out of bed before the sun comes up.


----------



## Wood Nymph

How do you see the bus times on the MDE app? Do you have to be a guest who is currently staying at the resort in order to see it?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Wood Nymph said:


> How do you see the bus times on the MDE app? Do you have to be a guest who is currently staying at the resort in order to see it?





yes you have to be on property.


----------



## PolyRob

Wood Nymph said:


> How do you see the bus times on the MDE app? Do you have to be a guest who is currently staying at the resort in order to see it?


My first resort stay of my trip starts tomorrow. I am looking forward to testing this feature out! Even though I will just be walking to HS haha


----------



## Wood Nymph

PolyRob said:


> My first resort stay of my trip starts tomorrow. I am looking forward to testing this feature out! Even though I will just be walking to HS haha


Too bad it won't tell you when the Friendship boats will arrive.


----------



## gap2368

It was not that good form me this past weekend I think Disney needs some time to get it better.


----------



## PolyRob

gap2368 said:


> It was not that good form me this past weekend I think Disney needs some time to get it better.


If it involves Disney IT, I am skeptical. lol

Just yesterday I booked my YC stay. It would not link for me on MDE. I called, first CM had no idea and said her system was down and to try back in a few hours. I hung up, called right back, and a CM was able to link my reservation. Ohhh Disney IT!


----------



## gap2368

PolyRob said:


> If it involves Disney IT, I am skeptical. lol
> 
> Just yesterday I booked my YC stay. It would not link for me on MDE. I called, first CM had no idea and said her system was down and to try back in a few hours. I hung up, called right back, and a CM was able to link my reservation. Ohhh Disney IT!


Most of the times I looked to see when the bus would come I would get the bus come every 20 minute message then the one time it had a time for a bus to come was 12 minutes and i happend to look and the bus was there


----------



## PolyRob

gap2368 said:


> Most of the times I looked to see when the bus would come I would get the bus come every 20 minute message then the one time it had a time for a bus to come was 12 minutes and i happend to look and the bus was there


WOW that sounds really unreliable!


----------



## PolyRob

Up super early to catch my flight to MCO and I stumbled across two FP+ for SDD today at 11am. What are the chances? Can’t wait to try it out!


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

PolyRob said:


> If it involves Disney IT, I am skeptical. lol
> 
> Just yesterday I booked my YC stay. It would not link for me on MDE. I called, first CM had no idea and said her system was down and to try back in a few hours. I hung up, called right back, and a CM was able to link my reservation. Ohhh Disney IT!



I complain about their IT on a regular basis. (I work in IT so I may take it harder than others) I really don't get it. They make so much money. Get it together.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

PolyRob said:


> Up super early to catch my flight to MCO and I stumbled across two FP+ for SDD today at 11am. What are the chances? Can’t wait to try it out!



Now that's some magic!


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Wood Nymph said:


> How do you see the bus times on the MDE app? Do you have to be a guest who is currently staying at the resort in order to see it?


I’ve been using this service this week so far and it has been amazing!!! Always expect a +\- 5 minutes delay depending if there are wheelchairs/other delays...You can only use it for your current resort. You can’t use it on the app if you are at another resort or at the parks currently. 

To use it, click “See All Plans” on the MDE app then click your resort at the top. There will then be an option to “see Bus Times.”

This service has really been amazing this week since I haven’t needed to sit in hot and humid weather for 20 minutes waiting for a bus.


----------



## rteetz

12:00PM EST update

Slinky Dog Dash 90 minutes
Alien Swirling Saucers 45 minutes
Toy Story Mania closed

Touring Plans
Aliens expected 38 minutes
Slinky 75 minutes


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

rteetz said:


> 12:00PM EST update
> 
> Slinky Dog Dash 90 minutes
> Alien Swirling Saucers 45 minutes
> Toy Story Mania closed
> 
> Touring Plans
> Aliens expected 38 minutes
> Slinky 75 minutes


Fastpass is open for TSM. It is running at 1/3 capacity. Stand-by queue is closed.

I had a fastpass but elected to get a recovery fastpass since CM’s were saying it was a 30+ minute wait for the fastpass queue.


----------



## ELLH

rteetz said:


> 12:00PM EST update
> 
> Slinky Dog Dash 90 minutes
> Alien Swirling Saucers 45 minutes
> Toy Story Mania closed
> 
> Touring Plans
> Aliens expected 38 minutes
> Slinky 75 minutes




Accounting for, as the PP replied with more info, the closing of the standby line for TSM, the numbers from Touring Plans would likely have been spot on since I can only assume at least some of those who would have otherwise waited for TSM moved to the other options.


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Fastpass is open for TSM. It is running at 1/3 capacity. Stand-by queue is closed.


Why is it running at reduced capacity. Just an issue for today/temporary or have they reduced to only one track now for some longer term maintenance?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> Why is it running at reduced capacity. Just an issue for today/temporary or have they reduced to only one track now for some longer term maintenance?


Technical difficulties is all CM’s said. I’m sure it’s just temporary for today since CM’s said they weren’t sure when they would be up to running full capacity again.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> Why is it running at reduced capacity. Just an issue for today/temporary or have they reduced to only one track now for some longer term maintenance?


There is now a wait time on the app so I’m assuming it’s back up to full capacity.


----------



## jcc0621

yulilin3 said:


>



This looks really good.  Can you tell me if you can order it without the raspberry jam?


----------



## Nohal

What are the chances of Disney opening more FP for SDD?  The only day/time I could get was 3pm on our last day, but I have an ADR at Ohana at 5.  I'm worried we won't make our ADR on time.  I check every day multiple times and there are no FP available at all for the day.


----------



## FCDub

Nohal said:


> What are the chances of Disney opening more FP for SDD?  The only day/time I could get was 3pm on our last day, but I have an ADR at Ohana at 5.  I'm worried we won't make our ADR on time.  I check every day multiple times and there are no FP available at all for the day.



Ultimately, no one knows. Keep checking, up until the day before and day of.


----------



## Vickie1016

Hi everyone!  Heading back to our Happy Place next week & was looking for info on Jedi Training sign up.  Does anyone have any info / first hand knowledge if the opening of TSL and the opening of the parks at 7:00 am has had any effect on Jedi Training sign up?

We have two HS days planned (with FP for SDD on both days) but would like to take advantage of the very early hours to ride Alien & TSM as well as sign up DD for Jedi Training at least one of the two days.   TIA !!!


----------



## CAS239

Nohal said:


> What are the chances of Disney opening more FP for SDD?  The only day/time I could get was 3pm on our last day, but I have an ADR at Ohana at 5.  I'm worried we won't make our ADR on time.  I check every day multiple times and there are no FP available at all for the day.



Unlikely. FPs aren't held back. They'll offer more if they extend the park hours.


----------



## baozi

Nohal said:


> What are the chances of Disney opening more FP for SDD?  The only day/time I could get was 3pm on our last day, but I have an ADR at Ohana at 5.  I'm worried we won't make our ADR on time.  I check every day multiple times and there are no FP available at all for the day.



Early in June, and about 1 week ago they added many FPs to FOP. So it is possible that they add FPs, but nobody can figure out the schedule. However, when I checked the FP availability it seemed that such newly released FPs could last hours. So if you check the availability daily, I guess you can catch it.


----------



## Kimrlav

I am 60 days out for my vacation, so this morning at 7 AM attempted to book a FastPass for Slinky Dog Dash.  Unfortunately, the ride did not have any available FastPass even on the last day of vacation.  It is a short 5 day trip, but thought at least some availability for the ride on the last day would be available for 2 people.  Any suggestions on getting a FastPass for the ride?


----------



## FCDub

Kimrlav said:


> I am 60 days out for my vacation, so this morning at 7 AM attempted to book a FastPass for Slinky Dog Dash.  Unfortunately, the ride did not have any available FastPass even on the last day of vacation.  It is a short 5 day trip, but thought at least some availability for the ride on the last day would be available for 2 people.  Any suggestions on getting a FastPass for the ride?



Keep trying and hope people drop them as their plans change.


----------



## shanew21

Kimrlav said:


> I am 60 days out for my vacation, so this morning at 7 AM attempted to book a FastPass for Slinky Dog Dash.  Unfortunately, the ride did not have any available FastPass even on the last day of vacation.  It is a short 5 day trip, but thought at least some availability for the ride on the last day would be available for 2 people.  Any suggestions on getting a FastPass for the ride?


That’s really strange. We were able to get it on day 2 of our trip for 2 people for an early afternoon slot. I’d definitely keep checking. You didn’t accidentally book another Tier 1 ride (Saucers/Mania) did you? That would cause Slinky Dog not to show up.


----------



## 4Hawks

Does anyone know if Woody's lunch box offers allergy-friendly options?

ETA - Nevermind, found the info on a review posted today:

https://www.glutenfreedairyfreewdw.com/woodys-lunch-box-dinner-quick-service-hollywood-studios/


----------



## CampbellzSoup

For those who ate at woodys lunchbox what did you like the most?

I thought the s’mores looked amazing but several reports say it’s no good.


----------



## PolyRob

Walked over from YC this am.

Was third in line at the tapstile. We were able to scan into the park at 6:12am. We were held at the front of the park until 6:28am and were escorted over to Toy Story Land. Rode SDD 2x and Aliens 1x before the park even “opens” at 7am!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

CampbellzSoup said:


> For those who ate at woodys lunchbox what did you like the most?
> 
> I thought the s’mores looked amazing but several reports say it’s no good.



I had the Brisket Sandwich. It was mediocre IMHO. The Potato Barrels were OK. Didn't try anything else, but the Tochtos look interesting.


----------



## elfling8

SaintsManiac said:


> yes you have to be on property.


Can you use it at the Swan?


----------



## GiJohnsGirl

elfling8 said:


> Can you use it at the Swan?



Swan is not Disney property. It's like a good neighbor hotel.


----------



## Kimrlav

shanew21 said:


> That’s really strange. We were able to get it on day 2 of our trip for 2 people for an early afternoon slot. I’d definitely keep checking. You didn’t accidentally book another Tier 1 ride (Saucers/Mania) did you? That would cause Slinky Dog not to show up.



Thanks for the information about checking for accidentally booking another Tier 1.  I did not book another tier 1, so will just keep trying for some availability. I am staying at the Boardwalk, so could go early in the morning and try to ride at the opening of the park. Another thought is to change my reservation to the special vacation package offered for the week with access to Toy Story Land.


----------



## elfling8

Staying at the Swan, and heading to TSL at RD for EMH on the 15th.   (YAY!!!)  I couldn't get a FP for SDD, so plan on heading straight to that. 
 I'll be solo in the morning, what is my best bet on grabbing something quick to eat on my way out the door to HS?  There doesn't seem to be a lot of breakfast options in the Swan/Dolphin.  Also, am I better off walking to get there early or waiting for the water taxi?
And if I do get there really early, are there restroom facilities outside of the park, or should I skip that morning coffee until I'm in


----------



## hiroMYhero

elfling8 said:


> Can you use it at the Swan?


Swan is considered on property for the Disney bus system.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

elfling8 said:


> Staying at the Swan, and heading to TSL at RD for EMH on the 15th.   (YAY!!!)  I couldn't get a FP for SDD, so plan on heading straight to that.
> I'll be solo in the morning, what is my best bet on grabbing something quick to eat on my way out the door to HS?  There doesn't seem to be a lot of breakfast options in the Swan/Dolphin.  Also, am I better off walking to get there early or waiting for the water taxi?
> And if I do get there really early, are there restroom facilities outside of the park, or should I skip that morning coffee until I'm in


Walking, it's approximately 1 mile; they have muffins and pastries etc at the little coffee kiosk near the back exit at the Swan.  Bathrooms available to the left side of the guest services window at HS, near the old walkway bag check.


----------



## elfling8

Mr. Drauer said:


> Walking, it's approximately 1 mile; they have muffins and pastries etc at the little coffee kiosk near the back exit at the Swan.  Bathrooms available to the left side of the guest services window at HS, near the old walkway bag check.


 Perfect!  Thanks.  Since it will be my first park day and will have fresh feet, I think I'll walk after a stop at the coffee kiosk, then hopefully pick up one of those nutella lunch box tarts after my first couple rides


----------



## wehrengrizz

I just saw 2 FP+ for AS2 on July 23 630-730pm
Good luck!


----------



## Mamiamjo

You mention seeing the bus schedule on MDE App, Where can I find that information? I must not be looking in the right place


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mamiamjo said:


> You mention seeing the bus schedule on MDE App, Where can I find that information? I must not be looking in the right place


If you are actually on Disney property, as in on your onsite resort property, you’ll see the bus scheduling where your resort info is located.


----------



## DJFan88

Right above where it says "unlock door" click on name of resort and like the 3rd box over says " bus schedule"


----------



## Mamiamjo

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are actually on Disney property, as in on your onsite resort property, you’ll see the bus scheduling where your resort info is located.


OK, we don’t check in until Sunday, so thats why I couldn’t find it.
Thanks!


----------



## lolomarie

Does any one have any idea if they'll add extra Magic Hours to HS for September?  In my quick scan it looks like MMH are for every day at HS for all of July and August. I know it's likely just speculation, but did they do this for Pandora as well. We'll be there Sept 11-22.


----------



## brave321

lolomarie said:


> Does any one have any idea if they'll add extra Magic Hours to HS for September?  In my quick scan it looks like MMH are for every day at HS for all of July and August. I know it's likely just speculation, but did they do this for Pandora as well. We'll be there Sept 11-22.


I don’t think I would count on it since wait times are no where near Pandora’s, but you never know


----------



## PolyRob

CampbellzSoup said:


> For those who ate at woodys lunchbox what did you like the most?
> 
> I thought the s’mores looked amazing but several reports say it’s no good.



I can second the reports. It sounded delicious, but the bread tasted like a soggy graham cracker and the s’mores  filling didnt cover the whole interior of the bread. I didn’t finish mine this am. I am also hesitant to try other items.

I also ate around 7:15am when there was minimal sun/heat. I could not imagine fighting for a space to sit in that tiny space in direct sunlight and get that meal haha. The CMs were wonderful tho. Very happy and pleasant. 



elfling8 said:


> Staying at the Swan, and heading to TSL at RD for EMH on the 15th.   (YAY!!!)  I couldn't get a FP for SDD, so plan on heading straight to that.
> I'll be solo in the morning, what is my best bet on grabbing something quick to eat on my way out the door to HS?  There doesn't seem to be a lot of breakfast options in the Swan/Dolphin.  Also, am I better off walking to get there early or waiting for the water taxi?
> And if I do get there really early, are there restroom facilities outside of the park, or should I skip that morning coffee until I'm in



I would say walking if definitely the way to go! I left by 5:15am for the 6am opening. I made the walk from my YC room door to security in about 22 minutes. There were no boats running at this time. I saw resort busses so YC/BC may have had one running, but I purposely stayed at YC so I could walk. I also counted 7 runners and there were Disney CM prepping areas for the day so it was not too eerie. 

I ate at Woodys Lunchbox, but if I did it again, I would run into Starbucks.


----------



## mara512

Slinky Dog Dash is showing temporarily closed in my MDE wait times.  Is it really closed or is this a glitch?


----------



## shoreward

mara512 said:


> Slinky Dog Dash is showing temporarily closed in my MDE wait times.  Is it really closed or is this a glitch?


It was running at about 8 p.m. tonite; the last standby time I saw was 85 minutes.

Disney IT has been having major problems, since this afternoon, including at the parks.


----------



## rteetz

mara512 said:


> Slinky Dog Dash is showing temporarily closed in my MDE wait times.  Is it really closed or is this a glitch?


Could be raining. It’s an outdoor coaster so it closes in the rain.


----------



## little_orange_bird

mara512 said:


> Slinky Dog Dash is showing temporarily closed in my MDE wait times.  Is it really closed or is this a glitch?





shoreward said:


> It was running at about 8 p.m. tonite; the last standby time I saw was 85 minutes.
> 
> Disney IT has been having major problems, since this afternoon, including at the parks.





rteetz said:


> Could be raining. It’s an outdoor coaster so it closes in the rain.



So- I was here and it was crazy!! ALL of the lights in TSL went off, all the music, Slinky stopped, I’ve never seen anything like it. They had to escort the people off the ride and then it took them about an hour, maybe a little more, to get him working again.


----------



## shoreward

mara512 said:


> Slinky Dog Dash is showing temporarily closed in my MDE wait times.  Is it really closed or is this a glitch?





rteetz said:


> Could be raining. It’s an outdoor coaster so it closes in the rain.


It could be.  There has been light rain tonite.


----------



## shoreward

little_orange_bird said:


> So- I was here and it was crazy!! ALL of the lights in TSL went off, all the music, Slinky stopped, I’ve never seen anything like it. They had to escort the people off the ride and then it took them about an hour, maybe a little more, to get him working again.


What time did this happen?  Everything was fine, when I left at about 8:45.
That sounds terrible!  Having just been on the ride, I can't possibly imagine how they would get people off, if stuck at certain points.


----------



## little_orange_bird

shoreward said:


> What time did this happen?  Everything was fine, when I left at about 8:45.
> That sounds terrible!  Having just been on the ride, I can't possibly imagine how they would get people off, if stuck at certain points.



They started kicking people out of line around 8:15ish-maybe you just didn’t notice? For a while it looked like we’d be able to wait it out in line and then they had everyone leave. My husband and I went to eat dinner at Woody’s Lunchbox and then kind of hovered by SDD line just in case they got it fixed- and they did! Loved my second ride more than the first!


----------



## shoreward

little_orange_bird said:


> They started kicking people out of line around 8:15ish-maybe you just didn’t notice? For a while it looked like we’d be able to wait it out in line and then they had everyone leave. My husband and I went to eat dinner at Woody’s Lunchbox and then kind of hovered by SDD line just in case they got it fixed- and they did! Loved my second ride more than the first!


I was on the ride with a FP at about 7:45 and probably walked out of TSL just before it happened - it was not yet dark.  I went in the single rider line, so I did not have to wait.  I said to someone earlier that it was my lucky day; guess that's true!

I left the park at about 8:45, and everything else was okay.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

shoreward said:


> I was on the ride with a FP at about 7:45 and probably walked out of TSL just before it happened - it was not yet dark.  I went in the single rider line, so I did not have to wait.  I said to someone earlier that it was my lucky day; guess that's true!
> 
> I left the park at about 8:45, and everything else was okay.


There is no single rider for SDD. You were probably placed on the “odd” sign of the line since they split groups based on “even” or “odd.”

In other news...First evening EMH is absolutely insane. I’ll report back when I leave with official wait times that I waited.


----------



## little_orange_bird

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> There is no single rider for SDD. You were probably placed on the “odd” sign of the line since they split groups based on “even” or “odd.”
> 
> In other news...First evening EMH is absolutely insane. I’ll report back when I leave with official wait times that I waited.



You’re not kidding! It’s bonkers crowded. I guess I shouldn’t have expected anything different! We didn’t try for a third ride on SDD- the line stretched out sooooooooo far back I think because they were scanning everyone’s bands.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OK...1st TSL Evening EMH report..

Got in line for SDD 10 minutes before the park closed. CM's closed the stand-by queue for SDD at some point to regular day guests before EMH started, but the EMH queue for SDD was all the way to TSM when I got in line (the queue started outside the queue until EMH started). There was no posted wait time when I got in the official line for SDD. I was in the "outdoor" portion of the queue though.

From 10:30 p.m, it took me 42 minutes to get on the ride.

It is also important to note that Disney was letting people in the fastpass queue for some reason during EMH. People think this is due to the system power outage earlier, but everyone still had time once the system came back up to use their fastpasses. It wasn't a lot of people, but definitely enough to add 5-10 minutes of waiting.

I would then walk to AS2 and TSM to notice that both of those times said 45 minutes. I was honestly way to exhausted to even think about waiting in those lines. So, I left. I'm assuming they weren't quite 45 minutes, but that is what the posted times were.

If you have any plans to go to evening EMH for Toy Story Land, I highly advise skipping it. Unless things die down, it will be a lot better for you to just get in line 5 minutes before park closing. 4 days ago (non-EMH night), I got in line 5 minutes before park closing with a posted 145 minute wait time. I waited 20 minutes.


----------



## PolyRob

I attempted HS for on EMH tonight as well. Between the Disney IT outage, SDD shutdown, and rain I just decided to leave. I caught Fantasmic! and headed to my bus. I will just have to attempt TSL at night on another trip. 

I will note TSM has also been down an awful lot. It was down all am Thursday and I lost a FP+, and it was down tonight for a majority of the time I was in HS. It came back up before SDD, but I don’t remember it being down as much as I have seen in the last 24 hours. I also don’t like the new internal queue. The theming is cute, but the wrapping around and move of the exit and integration of the accessible ramp just threw me off. Maybe I’m just used to the old style, but it confused me. Haha


----------



## shoreward

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> There is no single rider for SDD. You were probably placed on the “odd” sign of the line since they split groups based on “even” or “odd.”
> 
> In other news...First evening EMH is absolutely insane. I’ll report back when I leave with official wait times that I waited.


I thought it was single rider line, due to the fact that I was the only one there and walked right on.  Everyone else was in the left-sided lane.  I guess I was the only odd one there.


----------



## Pdollar88

FP day was marginally successful. I got Saucers at night, when I had hoped for Slinky. Slinky for 12:45 on my departure day, which I likely won’t be able to keep unless I can bump it earlier. 

I’m now even more hopeful DHS hours will be extended in September or that they’ll finally announce the passholder dates.

I’m also fairly determined to do Slinky at night, although I had planned to leave DHS before close to make it to Homecomin. Hopefully standby isn’t too crazy. Or I can switch my saucers FP.


----------



## little_orange_bird

PolyRob said:


> I attempted HS for on EMH tonight as well. Between the Disney IT outage, SDD shutdown, and rain I just decided to leave. I caught Fantasmic! and headed to my bus. I will just have to attempt TSL at night on another trip.
> 
> I will note TSM has also been down an awful lot. It was down all am Thursday and I lost a FP+, and it was down tonight for a majority of the time I was in HS. It came back up before SDD, but I don’t remember it being down as much as I have seen in the last 24 hours.



Right before it went down, as we were getting off, I heard a CM say into the phone “it’s just done it twice in a row.” Can’t help but wonder what “it” was!


----------



## Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah

So based on what people here have reported, HS seems to be opening around 6:30 am, even though EMH is at 7 am. Is this normal for EMH? Or is it just because of TSL being so new? Also, people say that when it opens, they are escorted to TSL by the CM. Does this mean you cannot go anywhere else? Like  to Jedi Training sign up?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah said:


> is it just because of TSL being so new?


Yes and the main reason why guests are lined up so early.

You don’t have to follow the masses to TSL. You can stand on Hollywood Blvd. for 30 minutes and wait for JTA sign-ups to open at 7:00a.


----------



## brave321

Since they are opening early, what is like at 7-8ish? Does it get crowded pretty early? I want to go to TSL before going to MK but I don’t think I wanna wake up that early to be there at 6. Also how long do you think they’ll continue opening early? We’re planning on going July 23


----------



## memo10

There’s a Parks Blog event tomorrow from 6-8am. I’ll be interested to see how emh work out tomorrow morning.


----------



## DJFan88

Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah said:


> So based on what people here have reported, HS seems to be opening around 6:30 am, even though EMH is at 7 am. Is this normal for EMH? Or is it just because of TSL being so new? Also, people say that when it opens, they are escorted to TSL by the CM. Does this mean you cannot go anywhere else? Like  to Jedi Training sign up?



When we walked through at 650, the CMs were leading you to TSL. However, on the left right after the first row of stores, a CM was waiving over with a sign for Jedi Training.


----------



## famsen

brave321 said:


> I don’t think I would count on it since wait times are no where near Pandora’s, but you never know



I am hoping for September EMH at HS also. 9am-8pm ??? I need more TIME!


----------



## anitatina

For those who've ridden Alien Swirling Saucers, do you think its suitable for an almost 2 year old?  My daughter is almost 33 inches tall (minimum height for ride is 32 inches), so she can technically go on the ride.  If she does end up going on the ride, she'll be sandwiched between my husband and I.  For reference, I have no idea how well she does on amusement park rides in general since this October will be our first time taking her.


----------



## rteetz

anitatina said:


> For those who've ridden Alien Swirling Saucers, do you think its suitable for an almost 2 year old?  My daughter is almost 33 inches tall (minimum height for ride is 32 inches), so she can technically go on the ride.  If she does end up going on the ride, she'll be sandwiched between my husband and I.  For reference, I have no idea how well she does on amusement park rides in general since this October will be our first time taking her.


I think it’s best for you to gauge how much your child would like it. It’s a classic amusement park whip ride. It’s not intense or anything but gives you that nice whip around. So I would say yes it’s suitable for a 2 year old but depends on the child.


----------



## hiroMYhero

anitatina said:


> she'll be sandwiched between my husband and I.


If you and your husband brace yourselves so you two don’t squish her during the slide/whip motion, she’ll probably like the ride.


----------



## Ahsokasmom

I am thinking thinking of taking my kiddo over really just to see the land but wondering if anyone can tell me is there still a wait to just get into TSL? Not so much concerned with rides, we have Fast Passes in a few weeks and we are interested in checking it out, eating at Woody's, that sort of thing. For those going without Fast Passes or staying on property how is it getting into TSL?


----------



## corn princess

Ahsokasmom said:


> I am thinking thinking of taking my kiddo over really just to see the land but wondering if anyone can tell me is there still a wait to just get into TSL? Not so much concerned with rides, we have Fast Passes in a few weeks and we are interested in checking it out, eating at Woody's, that sort of thing. For those going without Fast Passes or staying on property how is it getting into TSL?


Nope no waits to get in!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just back from WDW so haven’t followed the discussion/commentary on the thread, so this may be out of context.  

Managed to get to TSL three times....opening day, 7/4, and PM EMHs last night.  The PM EMH visit was unplanned and at the specific request of DS8.  

Just caught myself humming the background music of the land.  They have the volume up nice and loud - love it.  

We’re a family with younger kids (8 and 3) and have historically largely had DHS on the bottom of our priority list.  We spent more time in DHS this past week than the last several trips combined.  The land is exactly what we needed to make DHS more of a destination again.  

Granted I may be a sucker for shiny new things I guess, but we thouroughly enjoyed the land and the rides.  Everything was much better than expected from my perspective.


----------



## 123SA

I'm not sure this is the best place for this question...I'm wondering how the lines for TOT & RNRC have been since TSL opened?  Lower waits because people are spending time in TSL?  Or higher waits because there are more people in the park overall?


----------



## bhardy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just back from WDW so haven’t followed the discussion/commentary on the thread, so this may be out of context.
> 
> Managed to get to TSL three times....opening day, 7/4, and PM EMHs last night.  The PM EMH visit was unplanned and at the specific request of DS8.
> 
> Just caught myself humming the background music of the land.  They have the volume up nice and loud - love it.
> 
> We’re a family with younger kids (8 and 3) and have historically largely had DHS on the bottom of our priority list.  We spent more time in DHS this past week than the last several trips combined.  The land is exactly what we needed to make DHS more of a destination again.
> 
> Granted I may be a sucker for shiny new things I guess, but we thouroughly enjoyed the land and the rides.  Everything was much better than expected from my perspective.



Did your 3year old ride SD?  If so how did they like it?


----------



## Disneyland_emily

123SA said:


> I'm not sure this is the best place for this question...I'm wondering how the lines for TOT & RNRC have been since TSL opened?  Lower waits because people are spending time in TSL?  Or higher waits because there are more people in the park overall?



Wait times have been normal for summer ranging from 30-75 throughout the day. Few peaks of 90+ but nothing omg crazy


----------



## Ahsokasmom

corn princess said:


> Nope no waits to get in!


Thank you so much! Adding to the plans this week!


----------



## yulilin3

Ahsokasmom said:


> Thank you so much! Adding to the plans this week!


completely unrelated but I love your username


----------



## SaintsManiac

Here's a great blog by Josh about touring at night. I found it informative. I'm hoping they extend the hours for my trip!

https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/w...r-slinky-dog-dash-and-alien-swirling-saucers/


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

123SA said:


> I'm not sure this is the best place for this question...I'm wondering how the lines for TOT & RNRC have been since TSL opened?  Lower waits because people are spending time in TSL?  Or higher waits because there are more people in the park overall?


I too ask, but more about at RD how are RNRC and TOT? Trying decide a plan of attack for us in August.
We have FPs for all rides (CL xFP) but would like to take advantage of the early entry at EMH.
Also, thinking riding SD at night is now a must, darnit, my FPs are during the day. Guess we hit it right before close.
What is the latest we can jump in line do you think?


----------



## preemiemama

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I too ask, but more about at RD how are RNRC and TOT? Trying decide a plan of attack for us in August.
> We have FPs for all rides (CL xFP) but would like to take advantage of the early entry at EMH.
> Also, thinking riding SD at night is now a must, darnit, my FPs are during the day. Guess we hit it right before close.
> What is the latest we can jump in line do you think?



I believe that the PPs article from Josh mentioned that RNRC and TOT were pretty much walk on in the first hour or so of operation for the EMH.  Also that you can get in line right up until (or possibly a couple minutes after) official park closing time.  He has done a few articles on TSL over the past couple days, so I am not sure which one mentions which.  However, they are worth the read to see what you can expect!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

preemiemama said:


> I believe that the PPs article from Josh mentioned that RNRC and TOT were pretty much walk on in the first hour or so of operation for the EMH.  Also that you can get in line right up until (or possibly a couple minutes after) official park closing time.  He has done a few articles on TSL over the past couple days, so I am not sure which one mentions which.  However, they are worth the read to see what you can expect!



Thank you! Been in the mountains in Montana for a week, guess I have some catching up to do!  Going to Josh's site now!


----------



## jimim

SaintsManiac said:


> Here's a great blog by Josh about touring at night. I found it informative. I'm hoping they extend the hours for my trip!
> 
> https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/w...r-slinky-dog-dash-and-alien-swirling-saucers/



That’s a really great article!


----------



## Pdollar88

Josh's article is very helpful. Always appreciate the wait breakdowns. Since I wasn't able to snag my hoped for nighttime FP for SDD, how long should I budget if I *really* want to do standby before I bop of out DHS? 

I have a Homecomin' reservation at 9:10 that I *might* drop just to hang out at DHS if hours are extended. But if I don't, I was thinking of getting in line for Slinky at 6:30 or 7. I'm hoping that would account for the wait and be able to leave DHS by 8:15.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bhardy said:


> Did your 3year old ride SD?  If so how did they like it?



She’s tall enough (she’s almost 4), but didn’t want to ride.  She’s done things like 7DMT and Barnstormer before and likes them, but for whatever reason she laid eyes on SDD and said no.

But she sure did sit there near the bridge watching it for a very long time thinking about it!


----------



## bhardy

GADisneyDad14 said:


> She’s tall enough (she’s almost 4), but didn’t want to ride.  She’s done things like 7DMT and Barnstormer before and likes them, but for whatever reason she laid eyes on SDD and said no.
> 
> But she sure did sit there near the bridge watching it for a very long time thinking about it!


Thanks. Mine has never been on a roller coaster before. We are going to start with barnstormer but we already said probably not SDMT, but thought probably this one but then I heard people saying that it’s a little more intense than SDMT so now I’m second guessing myself. I guess just play it by ear.


----------



## KateP85

anitatina said:


> For those who've ridden Alien Swirling Saucers, do you think its suitable for an almost 2 year old?  My daughter is almost 33 inches tall (minimum height for ride is 32 inches), so she can technically go on the ride.  If she does end up going on the ride, she'll be sandwiched between my husband and I.  For reference, I have no idea how well she does on amusement park rides in general since this October will be our first time taking her.



My youngest just turned 2 and he LOVED it! Thought it was hilarious, laughed his head off every time we were flung around, I think we rode it about 5 times in a row (during a preview) and he would have just kept riding! He is pretty big for his age (about 37 inches, so a bit taller than your little one) and I held him up against me tightly with my arm behind his head so he wouldn't bang it.


----------



## lovethattink

bhardy said:


> Thanks. Mine has never been on a roller coaster before. We are going to start with barnstormer but we already said probably not SDMT, but thought probably this one but then I heard people saying that it’s a little more intense than SDMT so now I’m second guessing myself. I guess just play it by ear.



Most children coming off the ride loved it. But the child on front of my dh cried at the first launch and all through the ride. Exiting the ride she told her parents no rollercoasters.


----------



## margot31

Has anyone who picks their FP at 30 days been having any luck getting slinky dog?  We go down in Oct and wondering if it is even worth going into that park at all.  We will have 2 small kids so waiting even for 20 min gets a little hard.


----------



## little_orange_bird

margot31 said:


> Has anyone who picks their FP at 30 days been having any luck getting slinky dog?  We go down in Oct and wondering if it is even worth going into that park at all.  We will have 2 small kids so waiting even for 20 min gets a little hard.



Keep checking the app! We found fastpasses at midnight for 9:30 that morning! (We were still up from EMH lol)


----------



## Shermonica Simon

Are the queues in TSL air conditioned? Are there any air conditioned spaces in TSL.  My mom will do Midway Mania but not the other two. Is there an air conditioned space where she can wait in ECV. We have a fastpass to SDD and hot to rope drop TSM. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## yulilin3

Shermonica Simon said:


> Are the queues in TSL air conditioned? Are there any air conditioned spaces in TSL.  My mom will do Midway Mania but not the other two. Is there an air conditioned space where she can wait in ECV. We have a fastpass to SDD and hot to rope drop TSM. Thank you in advance for your help.


Other than the queue for tsm and the restrooms nothing else is air conditioned


----------



## lovethattink

margot31 said:


> Has anyone who picks their FP at 30 days been having any luck getting slinky dog?  We go down in Oct and wondering if it is even worth going into that park at all.  We will have 2 small kids so waiting even for 280 min gets a little hard.



I haven't been able.  AS2 at 30 days, I've been successful.



Shermonica Simon said:


> Are the queues in TSL air conditioned? Are there any air conditioned spaces in TSL.  My mom will do Midway Mania but not the other two. Is there an air conditioned space where she can wait in ECV. We have a fastpass to SDD and hot to rope drop TSM. Thank you in advance for your help.



In addition to what @yulilin3 said, there are fans placed throughout.  AS2 had a good amount of fans in the queue. There are some umbrellas set up along the path leading to SDD. 

The benches are in direct sunlight. 

We went in the evening and the heat bothered me. I carried around a frozen bottle of water.


----------



## Texans_loyal

The hype is real! Woke up at 6 am on Saturday and couldn't get slinky. even at 60+5...looks like we need to be there early.


----------



## yulilin3

margot31 said:


> Has anyone who picks their FP at 30 days been having any luck getting slinky dog?  We go down in Oct and wondering if it is even worth going into that park at all.  We will have 2 small kids so waiting even for 20 min gets a little hard.


I'm a local as well. At 30 days I haven't been able to grab a SDD but I have successfully got fp for AS2 on the same day. Both times I've gone to TSLand I've done in the evening and the lines die down a lot.


----------



## wehrengrizz

margot31 said:


> Has anyone who picks their FP at 30 days been having any luck getting slinky dog?  We go down in Oct and wondering if it is even worth going into that park at all.  We will have 2 small kids so waiting even for 20 min gets a little hard.


my FP+ date is tomorrow and I'm hoping it will pan out to get SDD...but I want to try both so I'll probably "settle" for AS2 and then keep checking. We have a really open schedule for park time w/ 2 adults zero kids this trip so we'll be trying to do all the things haha
Of course if we luck out and the AP email ever becomes a thing...


----------



## FinnsMom7

wehrengrizz said:


> my FP+ date is tomorrow and I'm hoping it will pan out to get SDD...but I want to try both so I'll probably "settle" for AS2 and then keep checking. We have a really open schedule for park time w/ 2 adults zero kids this trip so we'll be trying to do all the things haha
> Of course if we luck out and the AP email ever becomes a thing...


Same boat!!! Me and the DH are really focused this trip (since we were just there in Dec/April) on Epcot for F&W - MNSSHP being the only MK time - and then TSL however it can fit in, and last 5 days of trip are at BCV so we can get up boat/walk to HS and then leave after we do whatever it is we want to.


----------



## Shermonica Simon

yulilin3 said:


> Other than the queue for tsm and the restrooms nothing else is air conditioned


What about the gift shop? Is that inside?


----------



## yulilin3

Shermonica Simon said:


> What about the gift shop? Is that inside?


there are no gift shops inside TSLand, only carts selling merchandise


----------



## Mamiamjo

hiroMYhero said:


> If you are actually on Disney property, as in on your onsite resort property, you’ll see the bus scheduling where your resort info is located.


Hmm, now when at the resort, looking for bus times on rhe app it only says “departing every 20 minutes” 
Is there somewhere that actually gives the timing of first bus as well as when the next one should be there?


----------



## wehrengrizz

FinnsMom7 said:


> Same boat!!! Me and the DH are really focused this trip (since we were just there in Dec/April) on Epcot for F&W - MNSSHP being the only MK time - and then TSL however it can fit in, and last 5 days of trip are at BCV so we can get up boat/walk to HS and then leave after we do whatever it is we want to.


Yes! I'm taking my brother and I'm doing mainly MNSSHP and F&W, but of COURSE TSL. But, he's kind of on a recon mission for his December trip with his wife and girls, and they've never even spent time in DHS besides A show, and never set foot in AK...so we've got our work cut out for us! (I might even convince him to put me up in his BLT room for said Dec trip to help out with the kids, so it's extra worth it haha)

I'm hoping we can get to both new TSL rides w/o too much of a pain so he has good reports for his wife/girls


----------



## only hope

margot31 said:


> Has anyone who picks their FP at 30 days been having any luck getting slinky dog?  We go down in Oct and wondering if it is even worth going into that park at all.  We will have 2 small kids so waiting even for 20 min gets a little hard.



Just keep checking, on lunch breaks, in the car, at home...after several weeks of checking many time a day, often using the refresh strategy, I got a SDD fp 2 days out. Aliens popped up frequently though. You’re more likely to get it the day of or a few days out as tourists change their plans.  


Are they still opening the park and the tsl rides for emh at around 6:30?


----------



## capegirl

Would anyone happen to know if guest services in the park is open for the EMH at 7am?


----------



## gap2368

capegirl said:


> Would anyone happen to know if guest services in the park is open for the EMH at 7am?


GR is opened whenever guest are in the park


----------



## capegirl

gap2368 said:


> GR is opened whenever guest are in the park


----------



## rteetz

Mamiamjo said:


> Hmm, now when at the resort, looking for bus times on rhe app it only says “departing every 20 minutes”
> Is there somewhere that actually gives the timing of first bus as well as when the next one should be there?


That usually happens when they cannot give you an accurate time at the moment. Try refreshing as it should give you actual times.


----------



## disneyfreak202

So I don't feel like going through all these pages, but if someone can direct me to posts in this thread (like the page number) or give their own experience, what is TSM like at rope drop? I have SDD FP and don't care for AS2, so trying to figure out my plan to go on TSM.


----------



## rteetz

disneyfreak202 said:


> So I don't feel like going through all these pages, but if someone can direct me to posts in this thread (like the page number) or give their own experience, what is TSM like at rope drop? I have SDD FP and don't care for AS2, so trying to figure out my plan to go on TSM.


I haven't seen any specific reports about TSM since the land opened. I would imagine its a rather easy going experience right now with the focus being on the two new attractions and TSM being at full capacity.


----------



## Babs1975

Does anyone know what time Woody's Lunchbox stops serving breakfast and starts serving lunch?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Babs1975 said:


> Does anyone know what time Woody's Lunchbox stops serving breakfast and starts serving lunch?



FYI, see below.  I only knew it was here because I was trying to order a Grown-Up's Lemonade via Mobile Ordering last week around 10:30am and it wouldn't let me yet!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

BTW, while I'm thinking about it.....mobile ordering was a lifesaver last week!  The line looked terribly slow and is not really in the shade.  Both times we ordered it was extremely quick!  

We enjoyed the Smoked Turkey Sandwich - for theme park quick service standards I thought it was pretty tasty.  

We won't be ordering the Totchos again.  

We will be ordering the Grown-Up's Lemonade again.


----------



## bessjlj

CampbellzSoup said:


> For those who ate at woodys lunchbox what did you like the most?
> 
> I thought the s’mores looked amazing but several reports say it’s no good.



We had the monte cristo which was average. The tots tasted like something one heated up in a dorm toaster oven...soggy, bland and generally not good. The grown up lemonade was pretty good but a bit too sweet. The kids loved the root beer floats and grilled cheese. I liked the raspberry poptart which is the only thing I can see buying again along with the floats.


----------



## Jenna G.

Does anyone know what time WLB changes from breakfast to lunch/dinner?


----------



## Iowamomof4

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, see below.  I only knew it was here because I was trying to order a Grown-Up's Lemonade via Mobile Ordering last week around 10:30am and it wouldn't let me yet!
> 
> View attachment 335934





Jenna G. said:


> Does anyone know what time WLB changes from breakfast to lunch/dinner?



Lunch starts at 10:45.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jenna G. said:


> Does anyone know what time WLB changes from breakfast to lunch/dinner?


----------



## MrInfinity

disneyfreak202 said:


> So I don't feel like going through all these pages, but if someone can direct me to posts in this thread (like the page number) or give their own experience, what is TSM like at rope drop? I have SDD FP and don't care for AS2, so trying to figure out my plan to go on TSM.


Opening day when it was mobbed TSM was a walk-on at rope drop.  Everyone there early is trying to get on the new rides.  We were there 1/2 hour after official opening, which was 1-1/2 hours after bonus early opening.


----------



## grumpy28

Anyone know if an EMH of 8am would be low crowds at TSL (esp SD and AS)? Trying to organize my FP (under 60 days out) and there is EMH on a day where I cannot find FP (for TSL), or a regular park opening of 9AM with more availability (no SD though). We are on site and have PH.

**we were there last week at a 7AM EMH and it was awesome. Not sure if an 8AM EMH would be as good?


----------



## rteetz

REVIEW: Woody’s Lunch Box Rounds-Up Breakfast in Toy Story Land at Disney’s Hollywood Studios

GUIDE: Ride Alien Swirling Saucers AND Slinky Dog Dash in Under an Hour? Toy Story Land Touring Strategy


----------



## rteetz

I made some updates to the first page. 

*I am making a call for reviews to add to the first page. If you have written one in this thread or would like to and want it added to the first page please post/link me to that review so I can link it. I would love reviews specifically for EMH times, rope drop, and dining. *


----------



## dachsie

Interesting that it says they think the AP events will be in the morning


----------



## SaintsManiac

dachsie said:


> Interesting that it says they think the AP events will be in the morning





If it is we will probably be skipping it (if it's even offered while we are there).


----------



## Texans_loyal

dachsie said:


> Interesting that it says they think the AP events will be in the morning




I thought the same thing, it would make more sense at night.


----------



## shoreward

dachsie said:


> Interesting that it says they think the AP events will be in the morning


I was told by several different CMs, both on the phone and onsite, that the AP events will be after hours, something like 10:00 PM - midnight.  It was also hinted that the event would most likely be later in September, but that part was just a guess.


----------



## DaveNan

shoreward said:


> I was told by several different CMs, both on the phone and onsite, that the AP events will be after hours, something like 10:00 PM - midnight.  It was also hinted that the event would most likely be later in September, but that part was just a guess.


I have a trip reserved for the 22 to the 29, including the 26th dvc event.   So I hope the rumor is right.


----------



## wehrengrizz

shoreward said:


> I was told by several different CMs, both on the phone and onsite, that the AP events will be after hours, something like 10:00 PM - midnight.  It was also hinted that the event would most likely be later in September, but that part was just a guess.



I'm completely cool with this..but hoping it's still possible on my trip. UNLESS it's on MNSSHP night. gah!


----------



## Pdollar88

Wait times seem so (relatively) manageable now, even in the middle of summer with medium crowd calendar levels. I’m allowing myself to be a little optimistic that standby won’t be terrible in an evening in Sept for SDD. I’m hoping for an hour.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> I made some updates to the first page.
> 
> *I am making a call for reviews to add to the first page. If you have written one in this thread or would like to and want it added to the first page please post/link me to that review so I can link it. I would love reviews specifically for EMH times, rope drop, and dining. *


Bumping this...


----------



## wehrengrizz

Too bad I've got 59 days to go or I'd be glad to help


----------



## smidgy

anyo0ne know where the DSA is in toy story land?


----------



## gap2368

smidgy said:


> anyo0ne know where the DSA is in toy story land?


 RE YOU ASKING ABOUT THE DAS  if so just go to the ride like normal the FP standby line is close together when I went opening day they had the CM stand a little in front of the rides but that was just for opening day.


----------



## Shermonica Simon

Where is the meet and greet for toy story characters? We want to get autographes and photos? Sounds like there are no air conditioned spaces in TSL. It's hard to imagine that the characters must do meets in the hot sun with those heavy costumes.


----------



## yulilin3

Shermonica Simon said:


> Where is the meet and greet for toy story characters? We want to get autographes and photos? Sounds like there are no air conditioned spaces in TSL. It's hard to imagine that the characters must do meets in the hot sun with those heavy costumes.


Buzz meets right after the main entrance to the land and Jessie and Woody meet after the entrance to TSM


----------



## Shermonica Simon

yulilin3 said:


> Buzz meets right after the main entrance to the land and Jessie and Woody meet after the entrance to TSM


Thank you. Are the lines long to meet characters?


----------



## yulilin3

Shermonica Simon said:


> Thank you. Are the lines long to meet characters?


about 20 to 30 mins through out the day, in the morning and late evening are shorter


----------



## CJK

Does anyone have any first hand experience with respect to rope dropping TSL, but also going to Jedi Training Academy for registration? Some friends want to do both, and I'm still not sure what order of things to advise them. TIA!!


----------



## johnykbr

Hi all, I've got a trip coming up second week of September and we got a 8 am ADR at H&V which I'm not sure is a great "get" anymore.  Do they line up early like in Pandora to get into TSL?  Is the ADR worth it anymore to get a jumpstart on the rides?


----------



## Roxyfire

johnykbr said:


> Hi all, I've got a trip coming up second week of September and we got a 8 am ADR at H&V which I'm not sure is a great "get" anymore.  Do they line up early like in Pandora to get into TSL?  Is the ADR worth it anymore to get a jumpstart on the rides?



H&V is not situated in a location that is good for getting a jumpstart on rides. In fact you might be in a worse position. It's mainly for people who want to sign their children up early for Jedi Training or for a family with children who want to see the Disney Jr Characters and don't want to miss a lot of park time.


----------



## johnykbr

Roxyfire said:


> H&V is not situated in a location that is good for getting a jumpstart on rides. In fact you might be in a worse position. It's mainly for people who want to sign their children up early for Jedi Training or for a family with children who want to see the Disney Jr Characters and don't want to miss a lot of park time.


Thanks, I did an 8 am a few years ago there and we were some of the first to get onto TSM but I wasn't sure if we have a stampede thing going on now like trying to get onto FOP where there will already be a giant line in the park if you try to eat there early.


----------



## gap2368

Not sure where the AP preview thread is for the TSL but I just got an email about it I think just about every day in September was opened you could choose one hour 7-8 or 8-9 for your one-hour time slot.


----------



## dismom57

email for AP event in September, it puts you in a queue to pick date and events.  sept 4 to 29 no sundays or mondays. Morning one hour 7 to 8 or 8 to 9


----------



## dismom57

gap2368 said:


> Not sure where the AP preview thread is for the TSL but I just got an email about it I think just about every day in September was opened you could choose one hour 7-8 or 8-9 for your one-hour time slot.



No high speed internet in this house


----------



## CJK

Is there a link to register? We are AP's and never receive emails.


----------



## hiroMYhero

CJK said:


> Is there a link to register? We are AP's and never receive emails.


The link is posted in the last page of this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/toy-story-land-annual-passholder-event.3686873/page-13


----------



## FinnsMom7

hiroMYhero said:


> The link is posted in the last page of this thread:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/toy-story-land-annual-passholder-event.3686873/page-13


Unless you get the email you can't register it appears


----------



## rteetz

GO GO GO People! Lol

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/break...story-land-exclusive-access-sign-up-now-live/


----------



## hiroMYhero

FinnsMom7 said:


> Unless you get the email you can't register it appears


Someone posted another link so you may want to try it.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


> GO GO GO People! Lol
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/break...story-land-exclusive-access-sign-up-now-live/


came on to post / share and still not ahead of the game


----------



## rteetz

Also looks like only two morning slots throughout September. No nights like some had hoped.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wehrengrizz said:


> came on to post / share and still not ahead of the game


But does this fit into your September plans? I have September plans, but, no AP.


----------



## Wood Nymph

johnykbr said:


> Hi all, I've got a trip coming up second week of September and we got a 8 am ADR at H&V which I'm not sure is a great "get" anymore.  Do they line up early like in Pandora to get into TSL?  Is the ADR worth it anymore to get a jumpstart on the rides?


You may want to keep that ADR. It looks like the early morning hours of 7am to 8am and 8am to 9 am are being reserved for the annual passholder TSL preview.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

rteetz said:


> Also looks like only two morning slots throughout September. No nights like some had hoped.



Real shame, too, since the parks close around 9 or 9:30 throughout September. I'm not a morning person, but I'll be there at 8am right after MNSSHP!


----------



## CJK

Booked!!! So frustrating to NEVER receive emails from Disney no matter what I've tried, so I'm so grateful to these boards for keeping me in the loop!


----------



## dismom57

CJK said:


> Booked!!! So frustrating to NEVER receive emails from Disney no matter what I've tried, so I'm so grateful to these boards for keeping me in the loop!


This is my third AP and first month (July) to receive email.  I don't know why or how.


----------



## FinnsMom7

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Real shame, too, since the parks close around 9 or 9:30 throughout September. I'm not a morning person, but I'll be there at 8am right after MNSSHP!


Agreed that with early close would have preferred pm and fact land looks better at night - I just hope they don't add night slots later and now I'm locked in an am one


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm very grateful for my night time Slinky FP right now. We're splitting HS into 2 half days to experience it both ways.


----------



## 1lilspark

I NEVER receive AP emails for events missed out on new fantasyland and pandora previews got an email time stamped 350ish EDT clicked the link at about 515 EDT and it was already sold out fingers crossed I can get a SDD FP+ at 60+3 for my runcation in November


----------



## SJSloan

Any reports of TSL still opening earlier than 7am this week? We are going tomorrow and will be getting there ASAP but are at the mercy of the Disney buses. Just trying to get an idea of what tile to tell the kids it may open.


----------



## smidgy

gap2368 said:


> RE YOU ASKING ABOUT THE DAS  if so just go to the ride like normal the FP standby line is close together when I went opening day they had the CM stand a little in front of the rides but that was just for opening day.


no. I'm asking about the DSA  : designated smoking area.  but thanks anyway!


----------



## smidgy

ok.. rats! got my AP email at 2:39 pm chicago time.. we were at the dentist getting my husband fitted for dentures.   now I had been haunting my emails faithfully for weeks!   clicked on it at 4:15 pm.. too late. all full!! how disappointing.
 it didn't even say the days or times.   someone upthread posted it was just about any day in dept and many times.  where coul dI finf that info.  tomorrow is my fastpass day and that info is pretty important!  lol


----------



## smidgy

gap2368 said:


> Not sure where the AP preview thread is for the TSL but I just got an email about it I think just about every day in September was opened you could choose one hour 7-8 or 8-9 for your one-hour time slot.


are those morning or evening times?  does that negate EMH for morning.. specifically sunday sept 16?

ok, just checked the link provided.. thanks! it is only tuesdays thru saturdays.  and EMH (early entry) is on a sunday. so there is still early entry on sun sept 16.

ya know.. when I kept checking the park hours and EMH I was wondering why there was only 1 EMH for DHS all week.... now I know.  

rope drop strategy to get to SDD any tues-sat in sept is not such a good plan now.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

smidgy said:


> it didn't even say the days or times. someone upthread posted it was just about any day in dept and many times. where coul dI finf that info. tomorrow is my fastpass day and that info is pretty important! lol





smidgy said:


> are those morning or evening times? does that negate EMH for morning.. specifically sunday sept 16?



In the dedicated thread for the event someone posted a screenshot of the calendar right when it opened up. The event is being held in the *mornings* in 7-8am and 8-9am slots only on *Tuesdays-Saturdays*, i.e. no Sunday or Monday morning events. Since EMH for DHS in September is only on Sunday mornings then that won't be affected.


----------



## gap2368

smidgy said:


> are those morning or evening times?  does that negate EMH for morning.. specifically sunday sept 16?


Morning  I got September 4 there are no Sunday or Mondays that I saw so Sunday EMH will still go on


----------



## gap2368

smidgy said:


> no. I'm asking about the DSA  : designated smoking area.  but thanks anyway!


oh, no smoking area in the land as far as I saw. The land is really too small to have a smoking area there would be no way to even keep it from people on the rides


----------



## smidgy

thanks all for your answers!!!!


----------



## gap2368

smidgy said:


> thanks all for your answers!!!!


I think all the AP preview are gone  so if you were looking for one might be too late


----------



## smidgy

gap2368 said:


> oh, no smoking area in the land as far as I saw. The land is really too small to have a smoking area there would be no way to even keep it from people on the rides


Im not holding out much hope.. but when you look at the map, there is a path between woddy's lunch bos and toy story mania that goes to "no mans land"  to a back stage area.   that would be a perfect spot for one. away from everyone.  (much like the one in MK on that little known path between spce Mt. and the fantasy land railroad station) oh well.


----------



## smidgy

gap2368 said:


> I think all the AP preview are gone  so if you were looking for one might be too late


yeah.. I know.. sigh...my email came at 2:39 chicago time and we were at the dentist getting hubby fitted for dentures.  I found it at 4:15..tried to register. too late!     but thanks!


----------



## fit4life2

We were there on monday.  Got there right before 6:15am, they started doing tapstiles at 6:15am.  They stopped people before the oriental theatre.  Around 6:40 they walked people to toy atory land




SJSloan said:


> Any reports of TSL still opening earlier than 7am this week? We are going tomorrow and will be getting there ASAP but are at the mercy of the Disney buses. Just trying to get an idea of what tile to tell the kids it may open.


----------



## gap2368

smidgy said:


> Im not holding out much hope.. but when you look at the map, there is a path between woddy's lunch bos and toy story mania that goes to "no mans land"  to a back stage area.   that would be a perfect spot for one. away from everyone.  (much like the one in MK on that little known path between spce Mt. and the fantasy land railroad station) oh well.


I think you are talking about the exit to TSM so that would not work


----------



## only hope

SJSloan said:


> Any reports of TSL still opening earlier than 7am this week? We are going tomorrow and will be getting there ASAP but are at the mercy of the Disney buses. Just trying to get an idea of what tile to tell the kids it may open.



Yesterday they let people in at about 6:35 am. Only TSL was open- CM were blocking paths leading to other sections of the park. I was walking up to bag check as they started letting people in. When I got to Slinky at about 6:40, the posted time was 20 minutes and actual time 15 minutes. When I got off, the posted time was 40 minutes. I went to TSM next, which was a walk on. After that I left TSL to take advantage of no waits at ToT and ST. I rode both twice and headed back to the car at about 8:20 to go to MK. 

If you want to ride SDD twice with minimal wait, you need to be past bag check before 6:30.


----------



## dachsie

The one thing I am glad about.  I won't have to rope drop HS the morning after MNSSHP now.  I signed up to do it the morning of the party then can go back and rest


----------



## Lewdannie

I have 2 days planned at DHS in late Sept and was going to rope drop both.  I wonder what impact the AP events will have on this.


----------



## gap2368

Lewdannie said:


> I have 2 days planned at DHS in late Sept and was going to rope drop both.  I wonder what impact the AP events will have on this.


I will be there the first week I am doing the AP preview so I will try and post here how it is crowd wise after


----------



## Araminta18

Lewdannie said:


> I have 2 days planned at DHS in late Sept and was going to rope drop both.  I wonder what impact the AP events will have on this.



Also very curious!  And very grateful that I ended up planning our DHS morning on a Monday!


----------



## mdmama76

SJSloan said:


> Any reports of TSL still opening earlier than 7am this week? We are going tomorrow and will be getting there ASAP but are at the mercy of the Disney buses. Just trying to get an idea of what tile to tell the kids it may open.



Report back please!


----------



## PolyRob

123SA said:


> I'm not sure this is the best place for this question...I'm wondering how the lines for TOT & RNRC have been since TSL opened?  Lower waits because people are spending time in TSL?  Or higher waits because there are more people in the park overall?



RnR waits got higher faster. I noticed 25/35 minute waits shortly after 8am. I believe ToT stayed at 5 minutes up until around 9am on Monday.



SJSloan said:


> Any reports of TSL still opening earlier than 7am this week? We are going tomorrow and will be getting there ASAP but are at the mercy of the Disney buses. Just trying to get an idea of what tile to tell the kids it may open.



I walked over to HS from YC really early my first day, but when I was at a MK resort I took a Minnie Van. They start running at 6:30am. Definitely more reliable than a Disney bus and worth the $25 for something like this IMO. I was still able to ride SDD and Aliens before the park opened to all guests at 8am.


----------



## Euby

My email arrived at 3:21pm and I was able to jump on immediately.  Didn't get my preferred date but was able to book the 7am slot on another day.  I'm traveling with my niece who is not a passholder, so I was worried that she might feel left out.  Then I remembered that she is not a morning person at all.  When I told her about it, her response was "yeaaahhhh not waking up at 5am."  LOL


----------



## gap2368

Euby said:


> My email arrived at 3:21pm and I was able to jump on immediately.  Didn't get my preferred date but was able to book the 7am slot on another day.  I'm traveling with my niece who is not a passholder, so I was worried that she might feel left out.  Then I remembered that she is not a morning person at all.  When I told her about it, her response was "yeaaahhhh not waking up at 5am."  LOL


I got mine at 3:18 yesterday got on the link right away and as far as I could see all the time slots were open


----------



## wehrengrizz

Dropping 2 FP for SDD on 9/11 @ 540-640pm, since I was super lucky to get in on the AP event. Just thought if anyone was looking I could offer a smidge of hope


----------



## 4Hawks

I am so annoyed. We were planning to rope drop on 9/4. We have FPs for SDD, but I wanted to ride AS2 and sign up for Jedi Training.


----------



## disneyfreak202

Do you think AP previews would affect TSM? I have SDD fastpasses and don't have any interest in AS2 as it would make me sick most likely. My plan was to RD TSM before heading to TT. Do you think that I would be able to experience low waits at both of these?


----------



## StacyStrong

Has anyone looked at HS wait times today??? Basically the whole park is showing as temporarily closed.


----------



## Capang

StacyStrong said:


> Has anyone looked at HS wait times today??? Basically the whole park is showing as temporarily closed.


Glitch maybe?
ETA...not a glitch...


----------



## hiroMYhero

StacyStrong said:


> Has anyone looked at HS wait times today??? Basically the whole park is showing as temporarily closed.


There was a fire in a backstage area that was reported within the past hour.


----------



## Capang

hiroMYhero said:


> There was a fire in a backstage area that was reported within the past hour.


Yikes! Hopefully not serious.


----------



## StacyStrong

Oh shoot! That's crazy


----------



## hiroMYhero

Everything is downed at Studios and no reasons have been given to CMs.


----------



## StacyStrong

Twitter says it's a power outage but who knows


----------



## tinkerhon

We just left - was a total waste of a day -


----------



## tinkerhon

tinkerhon said:


> We just left - was a total waste of a day -



With the exception of the specialty shake at sci fi, which was a dole whip shake !


----------



## PolyRob

tinkerhon said:


> With the exception of the specialty shake at sci fi, which was a dole whip shake !


WOW! I was there last week and it was cherry pie. One silver lining!


----------



## Magical2017

My apologies if this has been answered in the thread.

We decided to stay off site for our trip next month. There are EMH every morning, which we won't 2be able to take advantage of. For those arriving after EMH, have you had success with SDD in the morning? The day we are going there are morning AND evening EMH hours. Not ideal under any circumstances.


----------



## shoreward

hiroMYhero said:


> Everything is downed at Studios and no reasons have been given to CMs.


TSL was shut down last week by a power outage, which apparently was not the first time an outage occurred there.


----------



## hiroMYhero

shoreward said:


> TSL was shut down last week by a power outage, which apparently was not the first time an outage occurred there.


Today’s problem stemmed from a fire affecting the park’s “chiller” that subsequently affected the a/c cooling system and the system that cools some of the ride mechanisms.


----------



## CAS239

Magical2017 said:


> My apologies if this has been answered in the thread.
> 
> We decided to stay off site for our trip next month. There are EMH every morning, which we won't 2be able to take advantage of. For those arriving after EMH, have you had success with SDD in the morning? The day we are going there are morning AND evening EMH hours. Not ideal under any circumstances.



If you can't move your day around to avoid a PM EMH day, then that's going to be rough.

For the morning you'll be looking at long waits by the time you get back there. Then with PM EMH it won't let up much. I'd pick to ride as late as you can so you see everything lit up and so it's a couple degrees cooler without the sun beaming on you.

I'd be prepared for decent waits either way. I'd figure AS2 will be 30-45 min and SDD about 60-120


----------



## CAS239

disneyfreak202 said:


> Do you think AP previews would affect TSM? I have SDD fastpasses and don't have any interest in AS2 as it would make me sick most likely. My plan was to RD TSM before heading to TT. Do you think that I would be able to experience low waits at both of these?



I would expect the previews to affect TSM.

All depends on how many people are in each preview group. If it's say 200 people per group then you might have a good shot at TSM being under a 45 min wait at rope drop. Really won't know until the first preview or two happen. I expect majority of people to be as SDD and TSM. AS2 looks more for real little kids, so I'll probably do it once then be at the other two rides. I'm anticipating many others thinking the same.


----------



## SaintsManiac

CAS239 said:


> I would expect the previews to affect TSM.
> 
> All depends on how many people are in each preview group. If it's say 200 people per group then you might have a good shot at TSM being under a 45 min wait at rope drop. Really won't know until the first preview or two happen. I expect majority of people to be as SDD and TSM. AS2 looks more for real little kids, so I'll probably do it once then be at the other two rides. I'm anticipating many others thinking the same.





We plan to ride Aliens once and then hit Mania as many times as possible. We have 2 FPs for Slinky during our trip, so if we get a ride in during the event then fine, but not a big deal.

I'm also hoping for a character meet during this event.


----------



## DanielNYC

Magical2017 said:


> My apologies if this has been answered in the thread.
> 
> We decided to stay off site for our trip next month. There are EMH every morning, which we won't 2be able to take advantage of. For those arriving after EMH, have you had success with SDD in the morning? The day we are going there are morning AND evening EMH hours. Not ideal under any circumstances.



We're also going next month (week of August 20) and likewise staying off property.  We've been going to DW for the last couple of years during this same week.  So last year I messed up and planned an EPCOT day during its morning EMH when we were staying off property.  While that was not the best decision, it was also not the end of the world.  Crowds were low, and we got to ride everything (some twice) without any horrifically long waits (except for TT which was having tech difficulties).

This year, we too can't avoid morning EMH at HS because they're having them every day of our week.  We want to see TSL during the day and the evening so we're going to enter as early as they'll let us after the EMH crowd, head straight to TSL and do as much as possible, fill the middle of the day with other HS activities then come back to TSL in the evening.  I'm already warming up my fingers for all the fastpass refreshing I plan to be doing.

So what I'm trying to say is that while your situation is not ideal, you may have chosen the best time to be in that situation.


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> I made some updates to the first page.
> 
> *I am making a call for reviews to add to the first page. If you have written one in this thread or would like to and want it added to the first page please post/link me to that review so I can link it. I would love reviews specifically for EMH times, rope drop, and dining. *


Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Capang

rteetz said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I can help you out next week if you dont have any by then!


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> I can help you out next week if you dont have any by then!


Thanks!


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


How detailed? I attended am EMH on 7/6 (really early) and 7/9 (7:15ish). I attempted pm EMH on 7/6, but the rain put a damper (literally) on that. I also ate breakfast on 7/6 at Woody's Lunch Box. I only tried one item tho.


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> How detailed? I attended am EMH on 7/6 (really early) and 7/9 (7:15ish). I attempted pm EMH on 7/6, but the rain put a damper (literally) on that. I also ate breakfast on 7/6 at Woody's Lunch Box. I only tried one item tho.


Doesn’t have to be too detailed. Just go over how you felt crowds were, what you got done and maybe any tips you have.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Doesn’t have to be too detailed. Just go over how you felt crowds were, what you got done and maybe any tips you have.



Here is my recap for the 7/6 EMH and some tips.

I left my YC room around 5:15am and arrived at HS by 5:40am.





There were very few resort guests at the tapstiles and I was third in line. I was let in the park at 6:12am and held on Hollywood Boulevard where it meets Sunset Boulevard. There were only Guest Relations and generic HS CMs holding the line/entertaining guests at this time. Trolley Car Cafe was open and some people ran in for their caffeine fix. Attraction CMs from each headliner headed over while a large crowd had formed behind me. We were all held until 6:28am and then escorted over to our desired location (RnR, ToT, or TSL). No running or walking past the CMs! Numerous announcements were made by GR warning people.



The line was split and a portion was held at the HS sign upon entering the Animation Courtyard. People on the left thought they were going to get a slight advantage, but they were held until the main chunk of guests in the center/right caught back up with them. Once we hit TSL, we were told to stay to the right for SDD or to the left for Aliens. I was fortunately on the right side based on previous reviews I had read.



It got a little messy once we were actually in sight of the standby line. People were running and cutting. I entered the ride queue past the stationed umbrellas at 6:35am and got on the first ride.



I left and re-entered the line with a minimal wait. After my second ride, I headed over to Aliens which was practically still walk-on and completed two rides on SDD and one on Aliens by 7:01am. Guests definitely seemed shocked that the land was already crowded when entering after 7am considering EMH “started” at 7am. I took some personal photos and PhotoPass photos and proceeded to try Woody’s Lunch Box. I never used mobile order so I attempted to, but it was not operational during EMH stating Woody’s Lunch Box was closed. I got in line with only two people in front of me and ordered the S’more French Toast Sandwich. I received my food very fast and ate by 7:18am. It looked very good, but I have to say I was a little disappointed.



The bread tasted like a soggy graham cracker and the S’mores filling did not cover the whole interior of the bread. I did not finish it and was hesitant to try other items. There was only one other group eating breakfast and it was the emptiest I saw the seating area the whole trip! While I was less than impressed with the food, the CMs were extremely pleasant and helpful so early in the am.

I proceeded to TSM and rode it twice standby before the park opened to all guests and then used an 8am - 9am FP+. The standby line actually had a 10/15 minute wait by the time I got in line. Once I got up to the front, it looked like they were only utilizing the third track. I noticed the same thing on my second standby ride. I asked the CM at loading if this was what was typically happening because I had intentions of riding TSM again during EMH during my trip and she said it was just random the way I was routed. I do not really believe that because as soon at the park opened and I used my FP+ I was sent to the original two tracks and had no wait and was loaded very fast. I did not see anyone walk to the original two tracks while I waited standby.

The whole time I was in TSL, RnR and ToT had posted wait times of 5 minutes. If I did not have FP+ for them now that they are both tier 2, I would have headed over there. Shortly after 8am, RnR jumped to a 25/35 minute wait while ToT still had a posted wait time of 5 minutes.

My tips:

Definitely get there early if HS is still opening prior to 7. Being there 30 minutes prior to a majority of EMH guests really made a big difference.
Stay towards the right when lining up on Hollywood Boulevard and entering Animation Courtyard
Do not rely on busses. I selected YC so I could walk, but when I was at a MK resort on 7/9, I called a Minnie Van to get there since they start running at 6:30am. (Totally worth the cost to me!)
I would highly recommend the am EMH over the pm EMH. I have never had good luck with crowds during pm EMH, but I really wanted to try the attractions at night so I headed to HS. Between the Disney network outage and rain, I gave up. TSM and SDD were down for a large portion of the night and Aliens had a long wait. I headed back to my resort and decided I would experience them at dark on another trip.
Be careful if you are in the back right for SDD ride photos! Rex's tail definitely covered my face and other guests on the ride photos.


----------



## PolyRob

I was also interested in merchandise so I will add that there were plenty of the MagicBands, red adult shirts, slinky dog headbands, light-up slinky dogs, ride pins, land pins (not limited release opening day pins), bags, and hats. There was also a bunch of Passholder merch left and I got a cinch sack embroidered. The blue adult slinky dog shirt was the only item that was "sold out" in the parks according to numerous CMs (I asked), but it is available on the Shop Parks app and Shop Disney website.


----------



## dachsie

Great review @PolyRob


----------



## Jax1023

PolyRob said:


> Here is my recap for the 7/6 EMH and some tips.
> 
> I left my YC room around 5:15am and arrived at HS by 5:40am.
> 
> View attachment 336835
> 
> View attachment 336836
> 
> There were very few resort guests at the tapstiles and I was third in line. I was let in the park at 6:12am and held on Hollywood Boulevard where it meets Sunset Boulevard. There were only Guest Relations and generic HS CMs holding the line/entertaining guests at this time. Trolley Car Cafe was open and some people ran in for their caffeine fix. Attraction CMs from each headliner headed over while a large crowd had formed behind me. We were all held until 6:28am and then escorted over to our desired location (RnR, ToT, or TSL). No running or walking past the CMs! Numerous announcements were made by GR warning people.
> 
> View attachment 336837
> 
> The line was split and a portion was held at the HS sign upon entering the Animation Courtyard. People on the left thought they were going to get a slight advantage, but they were held until the main chunk of guests in the center/right caught back up with them. Once we hit TSL, we were told to stay to the right for SDD or to the left for Aliens. I was fortunately on the right side based on previous reviews I had read.
> 
> View attachment 336840
> 
> It got a little messy once we were actually in sight of the standby line. People were running and cutting. I entered the ride queue past the stationed umbrellas at 6:35am and got on the first ride.
> 
> View attachment 336838
> 
> I left and re-entered the line with a minimal wait. After my second ride, I headed over to Aliens which was practically still walk-on and completed two rides on SDD and one on Aliens by 7:01am. Guests definitely seemed shocked that the land was already crowded when entering after 7am considering EMH “started” at 7am. I took some personal photos and PhotoPass photos and proceeded to try Woody’s Lunch Box. I never used mobile order so I attempted to, but it was not operational during EMH stating Woody’s Lunch Box was closed. I got in line with only two people in front of me and ordered the S’more French Toast Sandwich. I received my food very fast and ate by 7:18am. It looked very good, but I have to say I was a little disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 336839
> 
> The bread tasted like a soggy graham cracker and the S’mores filling did not cover the whole interior of the bread. I did not finish it and was hesitant to try other items. There was only one other group eating breakfast and it was the emptiest I saw the seating area the whole trip! While I was less than impressed with the food, the CMs were extremely pleasant and helpful so early in the am.
> 
> I proceeded to TSM and rode it twice standby before the park opened to all guests and then used an 8am - 9am FP+. The standby line actually had a 10/15 minute wait by the time I got in line. Once I got up to the front, it looked like they were only utilizing the third track. I noticed the same thing on my second standby ride. I asked the CM at loading if this was what was typically happening because I had intentions of riding TSM again during EMH during my trip and she said it was just random the way I was routed. I do not really believe that because as soon at the park opened and I used my FP+ I was sent to the original two tracks and had no wait and was loaded very fast. I did not see anyone walk to the original two tracks while I waited standby.
> 
> The whole time I was in TSL, RnR and ToT had posted wait times of 5 minutes. If I did not have FP+ for them now that they are both tier 2, I would have headed over there. Shortly after 8am, RnR jumped to a 25/35 minute wait while ToT still had a posted wait time of 5 minutes.
> 
> My tips:
> 
> Definitely get there early if HS is still opening prior to 7. Being there 30 minutes prior to a majority of EMH guests really made a big difference.
> Stay towards the right when lining up on Hollywood Boulevard and entering Animation Courtyard
> Do not rely on busses. I selected YC so I could walk, but when I was at a MK resort on 7/9, I called a Minnie Van to get there since they start running at 6:30am. (Totally worth the cost to me!)
> I would highly recommend the am EMH over the pm EMH. I have never had good luck with crowds during pm EMH, but I really wanted to try the attractions at night so I headed to HS. Between the Disney network outage and rain, I gave up. TSM and SDD were down for a large portion of the night and Aliens had a long wait. I headed back to my resort and decided I would experience them at dark on another trip.
> Be careful if you are in the back right for SDD ride photos! Rex's tail definitely covered my face and other guests on the ride photos.


We’re staying at the poly and I was planning on a Minnie van to get to emh since I need car seats.
Did you find that was early enough? Especially since they’ve been opening the park at 6:30?


----------



## rteetz

PolyRob said:


> Here is my recap for the 7/6 EMH and some tips.
> 
> I left my YC room around 5:15am and arrived at HS by 5:40am.
> 
> View attachment 336835
> 
> View attachment 336836
> 
> There were very few resort guests at the tapstiles and I was third in line. I was let in the park at 6:12am and held on Hollywood Boulevard where it meets Sunset Boulevard. There were only Guest Relations and generic HS CMs holding the line/entertaining guests at this time. Trolley Car Cafe was open and some people ran in for their caffeine fix. Attraction CMs from each headliner headed over while a large crowd had formed behind me. We were all held until 6:28am and then escorted over to our desired location (RnR, ToT, or TSL). No running or walking past the CMs! Numerous announcements were made by GR warning people.
> 
> View attachment 336837
> 
> The line was split and a portion was held at the HS sign upon entering the Animation Courtyard. People on the left thought they were going to get a slight advantage, but they were held until the main chunk of guests in the center/right caught back up with them. Once we hit TSL, we were told to stay to the right for SDD or to the left for Aliens. I was fortunately on the right side based on previous reviews I had read.
> 
> View attachment 336840
> 
> It got a little messy once we were actually in sight of the standby line. People were running and cutting. I entered the ride queue past the stationed umbrellas at 6:35am and got on the first ride.
> 
> View attachment 336838
> 
> I left and re-entered the line with a minimal wait. After my second ride, I headed over to Aliens which was practically still walk-on and completed two rides on SDD and one on Aliens by 7:01am. Guests definitely seemed shocked that the land was already crowded when entering after 7am considering EMH “started” at 7am. I took some personal photos and PhotoPass photos and proceeded to try Woody’s Lunch Box. I never used mobile order so I attempted to, but it was not operational during EMH stating Woody’s Lunch Box was closed. I got in line with only two people in front of me and ordered the S’more French Toast Sandwich. I received my food very fast and ate by 7:18am. It looked very good, but I have to say I was a little disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 336839
> 
> The bread tasted like a soggy graham cracker and the S’mores filling did not cover the whole interior of the bread. I did not finish it and was hesitant to try other items. There was only one other group eating breakfast and it was the emptiest I saw the seating area the whole trip! While I was less than impressed with the food, the CMs were extremely pleasant and helpful so early in the am.
> 
> I proceeded to TSM and rode it twice standby before the park opened to all guests and then used an 8am - 9am FP+. The standby line actually had a 10/15 minute wait by the time I got in line. Once I got up to the front, it looked like they were only utilizing the third track. I noticed the same thing on my second standby ride. I asked the CM at loading if this was what was typically happening because I had intentions of riding TSM again during EMH during my trip and she said it was just random the way I was routed. I do not really believe that because as soon at the park opened and I used my FP+ I was sent to the original two tracks and had no wait and was loaded very fast. I did not see anyone walk to the original two tracks while I waited standby.
> 
> The whole time I was in TSL, RnR and ToT had posted wait times of 5 minutes. If I did not have FP+ for them now that they are both tier 2, I would have headed over there. Shortly after 8am, RnR jumped to a 25/35 minute wait while ToT still had a posted wait time of 5 minutes.
> 
> My tips:
> 
> Definitely get there early if HS is still opening prior to 7. Being there 30 minutes prior to a majority of EMH guests really made a big difference.
> Stay towards the right when lining up on Hollywood Boulevard and entering Animation Courtyard
> Do not rely on busses. I selected YC so I could walk, but when I was at a MK resort on 7/9, I called a Minnie Van to get there since they start running at 6:30am. (Totally worth the cost to me!)
> I would highly recommend the am EMH over the pm EMH. I have never had good luck with crowds during pm EMH, but I really wanted to try the attractions at night so I headed to HS. Between the Disney network outage and rain, I gave up. TSM and SDD were down for a large portion of the night and Aliens had a long wait. I headed back to my resort and decided I would experience them at dark on another trip.
> Be careful if you are in the back right for SDD ride photos! Rex's tail definitely covered my face and other guests on the ride photos.


Thank you!


----------



## preemiemama

Josh has a post *here* on how his rope drop went yesterday if anyone is interested.


----------



## PolyRob

Jax1023 said:


> We’re staying at the poly and I was planning on a Minnie van to get to emh since I need car seats.
> Did you find that was early enough? Especially since they’ve been opening the park at 6:30?


I called a Minnie Van on 7/9 around 6:45am since I had already done the very early wait and was at HS past security by 7:10am. Security was not bad and multiple CMs were standing in a row blocking the tapstiles with MagicBand readers to ensure I was a resort guest. I went right to SDD and waited about 25 minutes. I considered waiting again, but by the time I got off the ride, the posted wait time jumped to 40 minutes and I still wanted to do Aliens again. I walked over there and waited about 10/15 minutes. By the time I got off the ride, EMHs were just ending and the posted waits were 70 minutes for SDD, 35 minutes for Aliens, and 20 for TSM. I ended with TSM since I had some time until my 9:20am RnR FP+ and opted for Trolley Car Cafe breakfast instead of Woody’s Lunch Box.

I was happy with getting on all three TSL rides once within 70 minutes. If you call the Minnie Van right at 6:30am, I really think you will be at HS before it opens at 7am and should be able to get on SDD twice and Aliens once before 8am. I would recommend doing SDD twice in a row if you’re interested since Alien’s wait did not jump as fast. I’m guessing a majority had a FP+ for Aliens and really only wanted to wait standby for SDD.


----------



## Jax1023

PolyRob said:


> I called a Minnie Van on 7/9 around 6:45am since I had already done the very early wait and was at HS past security by 7:10am. Security was not bad and multiple CMs were standing in a row blocking the tapstiles with MagicBand readers to ensure I was a resort guest. I went right to SDD and waited about 25 minutes. I considered waiting again, but by the time I got off the ride, the posted wait time jumped to 40 minutes and I still wanted to do Aliens again. I walked over there and waited about 10/15 minutes. By the time I got off the ride, EMHs were just ending and the posted waits were 70 minutes for SDD, 35 minutes for Aliens, and 20 for TSM. I ended with TSM since I had some time until my 9:20am RnR FP+ and opted for Trolley Car Cafe breakfast instead of Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> I was happy with getting on all three TSL rides once within 70 minutes. If you call the Minnie Van right at 6:30am, I really think you will be at HS before it opens at 7am and should be able to get on SDD twice and Aliens once before 8am. I would recommend doing SDD twice in a row if you’re interested since Alien’s wait did not jump as fast. I’m guessing a majority had a FP+ for Aliens and really only wanted to wait standby for SDD.



Thanks for the input! I guess we’ll see how we’re doing getting the kids up and out in the morning (shouldn’t be an issue- today we “slept in” to 6:10. And then I’ll decide Minnie van vs Uber with car seat and let my 6 year old ride without a booster even though that makes me nervous. Not sure I think it’s worth the extra 15-20 min head start. One ride on each ride should be sufficient. We have fp for slinky and aliens during the week


----------



## PolyRob

Jax1023 said:


> Thanks for the input! I guess we’ll see how we’re doing getting the kids up and out in the morning (shouldn’t be an issue- today we “slept in” to 6:10. And then I’ll decide Minnie van vs Uber with car seat and let my 6 year old ride without a booster even though that makes me nervous. Not sure I think it’s worth the extra 15-20 min head start. One ride on each ride should be sufficient. We have fp for slinky and aliens during the week


I completely understand how you feel about the Minnie Vans. There is just a sense of security when using them over traditional Uber/Lyft that makes them worth the cost. With one ride on each, I think you will be fine!


----------



## Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah

Anyone have pictures of where stroller parking is for the TSL rides, especially SDD?


----------



## rteetz

Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah said:


> Anyone have pictures of where stroller parking is for the TSL rides, especially SDD?


Stroller parking is over near the entrance to Toy Story Mania.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah said:


> Anyone have pictures of where stroller parking is for the TSL rides, especially SDD?


There’s stroller parking near every ride although no one has posted photos for each area:
https://www.popsugar.com/moms/photo-gallery/44997420/image/44997431/stroller-parking-all-over-place


----------



## maryj11

PolyRob said:


> I completely understand how you feel about the Minnie Vans. There is just a sense of security when using them over traditional Uber/Lyft that makes them worth the cost. With one ride on each, I think you will be fine!


I have read that some people had a hard time getting a Minnie van or had to wait awhile. This was a few months back. I wonder if it has gotten better.


----------



## brave321

Does anyone know if they are still letting people in before 7? If so, what are the chances they will still be doing it next week? We are planning on going the 23rd and I’m trying to figure out how early we will need get up and how we should get there. We are staying at a DS hotel and their buses start an hour before park opening, so if they’re still opening early then we will drive


----------



## PolyRob

maryj11 said:


> I have read that some people had a hard time getting a Minnie van or had to wait awhile. This was a few months back. I wonder if it has gotten better.


Mine came in about 6 minutes. Not the shortest, or longest I have waited. It was a Monday though. I bet a weekend would be worse.


----------



## JRoyster86

Should we not plan to rely on Disney buses if we are trying to make it for the early open EMH? Thanks!


----------



## 10CJ

How long after sunset does it seem dark enough to get a good impact from the lights of the land?


----------



## PolyRob

JRoyster86 said:


> Should we not plan to rely on Disney buses if we are trying to make it for the early open EMH? Thanks!


My app said "approximately every 20 minutes" when I looked at it early in the am so I did not want to rely on it. There were no boats running from YC/BC so there had to be some sort of bus.


----------



## PPFlight75

PolyRob said:


> I called a Minnie Van on 7/9 around 6:45am since I had already done the very early wait and was at HS past security by 7:10am. Security was not bad and multiple CMs were standing in a row blocking the tapstiles with MagicBand readers to ensure I was a resort guest. I went right to SDD and waited about 25 minutes. I considered waiting again, but by the time I got off the ride, the posted wait time jumped to 40 minutes and I still wanted to do Aliens again. I walked over there and waited about 10/15 minutes. By the time I got off the ride, EMHs were just ending and the posted waits were 70 minutes for SDD, 35 minutes for Aliens, and 20 for TSM. I ended with TSM since I had some time until my 9:20am RnR FP+ and opted for Trolley Car Cafe breakfast instead of Woody’s Lunch Box.
> 
> I was happy with getting on all three TSL rides once within 70 minutes. If you call the Minnie Van right at 6:30am, I really think you will be at HS before it opens at 7am and should be able to get on SDD twice and Aliens once before 8am. I would recommend doing SDD twice in a row if you’re interested since Alien’s wait did not jump as fast. I’m guessing a majority had a FP+ for Aliens and really only wanted to wait standby for SDD.


Since you were at YC, did you notice if the boats were running that early? We are at BWI and planned on the boat.


----------



## PolyRob

PPFlight75 said:


> Since you were at YC, did you notice if the boats were running that early? We are at BWI and planned on the boat.


There was not one boat running during my entire walk. I only saw a few runners and CMs. I checked the app and saw it said "approximately every 20 minutes" for a HS bus so I guess one was running, but I did not head to the front of the resort to verify.


----------



## PPFlight75

PolyRob said:


> There was not one boat running during my entire walk. I only saw a few runners and CMs. I checked the app and saw it said "approximately every 20 minutes" for a HS bus so I guess one was running, but I did not head to the front of the resort to verify.


Thanks. That helps us with our plans.


----------



## SweetSerenity

With the exception of one or two pages, I just read through about 50 pages of this thread to get all caught up. 

We are headed down to WDW in November. HS has always been my least favorite park and while I understand that Toy Story Land isn't going to totally revive that for me, I'm hoping it does add a little more fun for us. I'm excited about SDD even just to try it once. 

Also, I'm looking forward to a new CS because the choices in the park are just. . . well, they're just aren't they? So, what seems to be the general consensus for Woody's Lunchbox? I've seen some yucky reviews on the s'mores sandwich. How are the totchos and the grilled cheese? Overall, for those of you that have eaten there, how do you feel like it compares to the rest of the QS at HS?


----------



## Araminta18

SweetSerenity said:


> With the exception of one or two pages, I just read through about 50 pages of this thread to get all caught up.
> 
> We are headed down to WDW in November. HS has always been my least favorite park and while I understand that Toy Story Land isn't going to totally revive that for me, I'm hoping it does add a little more fun for us. I'm excited about SDD even just to try it once.
> 
> Also, I'm looking forward to a new CS because the choices in the park are just. . . well, they're just aren't they? So, what seems to be the general consensus for Woody's Lunchbox? I've seen some yucky reviews on the s'mores sandwich. How are the totchos and the grilled cheese? Overall, for those of you that have eaten there, how do you feel like it compares to the rest of the QS at HS?



I can't remember where I read it, but the grilled cheese with tomato soup got a great review.  Overall consensus seems to be that the CS is one of the better ones in the parks, and def the best in HS.  Of course, that may be early excitement, but seems promising!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SweetSerenity said:


> Also, I'm looking forward to a new CS because the choices in the park are just. . . well, they're just aren't they? So, what seems to be the general consensus for Woody's Lunchbox? I've seen some yucky reviews on the s'mores sandwich. How are the totchos and the grilled cheese? Overall, for those of you that have eaten there, how do you feel like it compares to the rest of the QS at HS?



I always hate to give food feedback because it's so subjective, but I'll give you my opinion:

Totchos - Never again.

Grilled Cheese - Not my style, wouldn't order it again. 

Tomato Soup - Tasty, but better for the cooler months. 

Turkey Sandwich - Yum, really good for theme park quick service standards.  We'd stop by here just for this. 

Grown-Up Lemonade - I'll take several. 

Tater Tot Sides - Fun and perfect for the theme.  Takes me back to elementary school days.  You can't help but enjoy the setting while munching on some tater tots.


----------



## rteetz

I wanted to note while I haven't had them yet many people have said the tater tots/potato barrels are not very crisp as they are baked rather than fried.


----------



## GoofyMB

Jennasis said:


> Is it my imagination but did the original announcement for TSL include a parachute type mild drop ride featuring the green army men??  Or was it a fever dream lol?


They are in the new TSL that opened in Shanghai in April


https://magicmaniainc.weebly.com/theme-parks/new-toy-story-land-heading-to-disneyland-shanghai


----------



## sweetnjmom

A question for anyone who has been to Toy Story Land at the end of the day - how are the crowds in general? We have park hoppers and on our last day we'll be in MK first and have a 5 pm dinner ADR at Disney Springs.  We want to spend our last few hours at HS/TSL.

(We have a FP for Slinky Dog already, earlier in the trip and can skip it that night.)


----------



## SJSloan

mdmama76 said:


> Report back please!



I had a very similar experience to what @PolyRob  reported. We were at the bus stop at 5:50am, a Mears motorcoach picked us up at 5:55am and we are at Hollywood Studios around 6:10am. We were at the holding area outside of Trolley Car around 6:20 and were only about 40 people back. Shortly after 6:30 they made an announcement that TSL would be opening soon and CMs started walking. I thought the people on the left going through the small opening to Animation Courtyard were going to get a head start, but they didn't the CMs held them back until they rest of us caught up. We immediately went to SDD. It was about 10-15 minutes of test runs before they started letting people on. We did rider swap and was done around 7am. Headed to Alien Swirling Saucers, then my DH and step-kids headed back to SDD while I took the baby to Wood's Lunch Box. Ordered one of everything (minus the tarts) and really liked it. Then we hit TSM. 

That was the same day that the whole park outage occurred in the evening. We had gone back to the hotel and were headed back to HS when the bus driver announced it. We decided to take a chance and were there for about an hour before the A/C and rides came back on. We immediately went to SDD and waited about 50 minutes (70 minutes posted) and did Rider Swap.



Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah said:


> Anyone have pictures of where stroller parking is for the TSL rides, especially SDD?



There is an area to the left of the SDD line where strollers can parked. 



JRoyster86 said:


> Should we not plan to rely on Disney buses if we are trying to make it for the early open EMH? Thanks!



We were at the bus stop at 5:50am. The app said every 20 minutes, but just 5 minutes later a Mears motorcoach going to Hollywood Studios picked us up. This was at All-Star Music.


----------



## PolyRob

SJSloan said:


> We were at the bus stop at 5:50am. The app said every 20 minutes, but just 5 minutes later a Mears motorcoach going to Hollywood Studios picked us up. This was at All-Star Music.


Glad to hear they were running! I was apprehensive when I saw the "every 20 minutes."


----------



## Mome Rath

sweetnjmom said:


> A question for anyone who has been to Toy Story Land at the end of the day - how are the crowds in general? We have park hoppers and on our last day we'll be in MK first and have a 5 pm dinner ADR at Disney Springs.  We want to spend our last few hours at HS/TSL.
> 
> (We have a FP for Slinky Dog already, earlier in the trip and can skip it that night.)



We were there on a Monday at around 7pm until around 9 pm, and the crowds were not bad at all.  It was what I call "busy" but not horribly so.  For example, when the Green Army CM's would come out they weren't swamped with people, but took their time interacting with guests.  Also, the photopass photogs at the entrance weren't swamped either.  You could move around pretty freely but we had to do just a bit of searching to find a free bench.  Bathrooms not packed either.  We had SD FP, but then just hung out to see the lights come on, and it was a lot cooler back there at night.  I would definitely aim for night again when we go back. Hope that helps.

Just a stray thought; we found crowds in every park to be manageable when were were there, so if crowds are up everywhere it may be a different story.


----------



## wehrengrizz

SJSloan said:


> We immediately went to SDD and waited about 50 minutes (70 minutes posted) and did Rider Swap.


quick question about your rider swap, since this was a new ride, and no FP being used, did they "add" a fp to your MBs for those swapping? I know there are a bunch of official changes or...updates/clarifications around rider swap and a lot of things I ever see are in regards to FoP. Just curious how they did this with SDD. thank you!


----------



## gap2368

wehrengrizz said:


> quick question about your rider swap, since this was a new ride, and no FP being used, did they "add" a fp to your MBs for those swapping? I know there are a bunch of official changes or...updates/clarifications around rider swap and a lot of things I ever see are in regards to FoP. Just curious how they did this with SDD. thank you!


I was there opening day and they were giving out paper swap passes for SDD not sure if they are still doing that or not


----------



## SJSloan

wehrengrizz said:


> quick question about your rider swap, since this was a new ride, and no FP being used, did they "add" a fp to your MBs for those swapping? I know there are a bunch of official changes or...updates/clarifications around rider swap and a lot of things I ever see are in regards to FoP. Just curious how they did this with SDD. thank you!



When I asked for RS during morning EMHs I was told "we don't do RS during EMHs but we can accommodate you" and I was given a paper rider swap. After EMHs when we asked for RS they asked who was staying behind with the baby and then asked who was riding twice. They then scanned all 3 of our bands and gave us a return time. 

I don't like the new RS process and the return time. They essentially take the current wait time, say 70 minutes, and then give you an hour window 70 minutes from the RS time. That didn't cause any problems then we went in the stand-by line but it did cause problems when we did FP+ and RS together. For the most part they let us on through even though our RS window wasn't open yet.


----------



## Amw1064

We finally made it over to Toy Story Land this weekend.  We arrived around 5pm and waited maybe 20 minutes for Alien ride.  Had a 5:30 fast pass for Slinky and rode that.  Ate dinner at Woodys Lunchbox. It was VERY hot out so kind of uncomfortable to eat and not enough tables.  We were lucky to find one though.  My daughter had the turkey with the tator tots and she did't like the bread.  However she is 15 soooooo.   I had the Monte Christo and macaroni salad and I wouldn't exactly call it a true Monte Christo.  It was ok, at least not the normal chicken nuggests we usually eat there. My husband ate some bbq sandwich but he just said he was to hot to eat.  (we had been at the pool for most of the day and maybe to much sun).  I would eat there again but would try the grilled cheese I think.  The tator tots were kind of mushy now that somebody mentioned that.  Anyway, walked over to Toy Story Mania and waited maybe 20-25 minutes for it.  So did all 3 rides and dinner in 2 hours.  I thought that was pretty good.  We went off to ride some other stuff and came back some time after 9.  Had to wait about 30 minutes for Aliens and maybe 35 for Slinky.  Loved Toy Story Land at night. It was so cute.


----------



## Pdollar88

Still hoping to modify my SDD FP for a nighttime FP in September. I managed to modify to even snag SDD, but for the morning when I was hoping to be in Epcot. Still hoping that the wait at dusk is an hour, maximum, in case I have to ride standby. Watching for continued reports. Thank you for the thread!


----------



## shoreward

So, the word is that the Monte Cristo sandwich is no longer available at Woody's Lunch Box, due to its lack of popularity.
If true, will there be a new menu item added?


----------



## rteetz

Looks like the Monte Cristo was removed from the menu at Woody’s Luncbox 

https://twitter.com/orlparknews/status/1019021558508150787?s=21


----------



## Mome Rath

Just fyi they sent me a really detailed questionnaire the next day after we went to TSL for the first time.  They are on the ball asking about each detail you experience.  I'm assuming the Monte Cristo got an F in the questionnaires...


----------



## photo_chick

sweetnjmom said:


> A question for anyone who has been to Toy Story Land at the end of the day - how are the crowds in general? We have park hoppers and on our last day we'll be in MK first and have a 5 pm dinner ADR at Disney Springs.  We want to spend our last few hours at HS/TSL.
> 
> (We have a FP for Slinky Dog already, earlier in the trip and can skip it that night.)



We closed down HS one night last week. Walked on to TSM about 20 minutes before the park closed and hopped in line for Slinky Dog right at closing, ended up on the last train of the night with only about a 30 minute wait in the standby line.


----------



## sweetnjmom

Mome Rath said:


> We were there on a Monday at around 7pm until around 9 pm, and the crowds were not bad at all.  It was what I call "busy" but not horribly so.  For example, when the Green Army CM's would come out they weren't swamped with people, but took their time interacting with guests.  Also, the photopass photogs at the entrance weren't swamped either.  You could move around pretty freely but we had to do just a bit of searching to find a free bench.  Bathrooms not packed either.  We had SD FP, but then just hung out to see the lights come on, and it was a lot cooler back there at night.  I would definitely aim for night again when we go back. Hope that helps.
> 
> Just a stray thought; we found crowds in every park to be manageable when were were there, so if crowds are up everywhere it may be a different story.



Thanks.   The crowd estimates (and I know they're just that - estimates) are for low crowds that night (Thurs 8/30).  The only place that probably will be crazy will be Epcot, since it's the first night of Food & Wine.

Really, we just want to be able to see it all lit up and - hopefully - get on TSMM and a few other rides in HS (not necessarily TSL). We're spending a full day there on the Tuesday of that week (8/28).


----------



## dina444444

I rode slinky at closing on Sunday night. Tried to ride Saturday night but the ride broke down around 7/7:30pm and was still down when I left DHS at 10pm. On Sunday it was a posted 30 and the actual was just shy of 30. Definitely worth a ride at night.


----------



## disney minnie

We are going in December or January with our whole family but I was thinking about going on a quick last minute trip and visiting Toy Story Land for a day and a water park for the day with my daughter. We don’t mind getting up early or waiting, but I’m sure fast passes are gone so I’m wondering if we will be able to get on the rides. I don’t really want to wait in the line for 3 hours, but I guess we will if needed. Anyway, what is it like if you arrive 30-45 minutes before opening?


----------



## gap2368

disney minnie said:


> We are going in December or January with our whole family but I was thinking about going on a quick last minute trip and visiting Toy Story Land for a day and a water park for the day with my daughter. We don’t mind getting up early or waiting, but I’m sure fast passes are gone so I’m wondering if we will be able to get on the rides. I don’t really want to wait in the line for 3 hours, but I guess we will if needed. Anyway, what is it like if you arrive 30-45 minutes before opening?


The waits have not been that bad 30-60 minutes most of the day the Tim tracker did all 3 in less then 3 hours with out any FP I think. You should be ok and keep looking for FP you never know when one might come up


----------



## Itsnotmykitchen

I will be visiting Disney in September and am about to book Fastpasses. I will be almost seven months pregnant when there and was wondering if I should book one for Alien Saucer Spin. The Disney website just lists the height requirement and no other warnings but I've seen some reviews saying it throws passengers around quite a bit. I've been on the Cars ride in Disneyland that this is supposed to be similar too and found that mild but not sure about this one. Thanks!


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Itsnotmykitchen said:


> I will be visiting Disney in September and am about to book Fastpasses. I will be almost seven months pregnant when there and was wondering if I should book one for Alien Saucer Spin. The Disney website just lists the height requirement and no other warnings but I've seen some reviews saying it throws passengers around quite a bit. I've been on the Cars ride in Disneyland that this is supposed to be similar too and found that mild but not sure about this one. Thanks!



Everything I've read about AS2 is that it's identical to the Mater ride at DCA (I haven't ridden either yet) in every way except theme. So if you wouldn't ride Mater while pregnant then I would pass on the Alien Saucers. Otherwise this is probably a question for your doctor.


----------



## dina444444

Itsnotmykitchen said:


> I will be visiting Disney in September and am about to book Fastpasses. I will be almost seven months pregnant when there and was wondering if I should book one for Alien Saucer Spin. The Disney website just lists the height requirement and no other warnings but I've seen some reviews saying it throws passengers around quite a bit. I've been on the Cars ride in Disneyland that this is supposed to be similar too and found that mild but not sure about this one. Thanks!


It moves exactly like Maters. I rode AS2 twice this past weekend and it’s identical to Maters in terms of the ride mechanism.


----------



## PolyRob

Itsnotmykitchen said:


> I will be visiting Disney in September and am about to book Fastpasses. I will be almost seven months pregnant when there and was wondering if I should book one for Alien Saucer Spin. The Disney website just lists the height requirement and no other warnings but I've seen some reviews saying it throws passengers around quite a bit. I've been on the Cars ride in Disneyland that this is supposed to be similar too and found that mild but not sure about this one. Thanks!


It does jerk you quite a bit when your car switches. It can also be very bumpy. I would probably skip it.


----------



## Liljo22

gap2368 said:


> The waits have not been that bad 30-60 minutes most of the day the Tim tracker did all 3 in less then 3 hours with out any FP I think. You should be ok and keep looking for FP you never know when one might come up



He was there just as it was reopening from the power outage so that may not be a good indication.


----------



## gap2368

Liljo22 said:


> He was there just as it was reopening from the power outage so that may not be a good indication.


he dd say he got lucky on the timing but I think for a new ride the wait is not that bad for the most part with RD refreshing the app. the PP should be ok


----------



## dina444444

Liljo22 said:


> He was there just as it was reopening from the power outage so that may not be a good indication.


Over this past weekend slinky was running an average of 60-75 min, as2 between 30-60 min and TSM between 20-60 min. The best time though is close to park closing. On Sunday evening AS2 and TSM were both walk ons according to posted wait times at 10pm and slinky had a 30 min wait.


----------



## djc9699

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I too ask, but more about at RD how are RNRC and TOT? Trying decide a plan of attack for us in August.
> We have FPs for all rides (CL xFP) but would like to take advantage of the early entry at EMH.
> Also, thinking riding SD at night is now a must, darnit, my FPs are during the day. Guess we hit it right before close.
> What is the latest we can jump in line do you think?


We just returned and on our first day at HS - July 2nd, my daughter and daughter in law rode RNR 4 times in 20 minutes. Then rode TOT twice. We had a FP for TSM at 8:00 and were in the land at 7:45.


----------



## djc9699

bhardy said:


> Thanks. Mine has never been on a roller coaster before. We are going to start with barnstormer but we already said probably not SDMT, but thought probably this one but then I heard people saying that it’s a little more intense than SDMT so now I’m second guessing myself. I guess just play it by ear.


My 3-year-old granddaughter wanted to ride it so we did and she was TERRIFIED. It feels faster than mine train and has some intense drops. We loved it, but she cried the whole time. I would definitely see how she responds to barn stormer first. Every kid is different and we saw a lot of young kids who loved it, but also some who were screaming in fear the whole time.


----------



## Mome Rath

IMO, SDD is definitely more intense than SDMT.  I think of it as a true mini version of a full coaster instead of a kiddie-coaster after having ridden it.


----------



## Capang

Here is my review of TSL early morning @rteetz
We made it to the CC/WL bus stop by 5:37. The HS bus was waiting and empty. As soon as we boarded we swung through to CR where we picked up no one and then arrived at HS about 6am. We were held at security until just after 6 and then held again at the tapstiles until just after 6:15. We then were held in front of the theater until about 6:30.

 We had been at the very front and once CMs began leading us back to TSL many adults pushed past the little kids, mine included, and we were back a little ways.  Stay to the right of you want to ride SDD. We ended up on the second or third ride of SDD. This ride is a lot of fun, but we had expectations of something a little better tha  Barnstormer. SDD is much more thrilling than that and more of a "coaster" than SDMT (although the theming in SDMT is much more).

We tried for AS2 next but they were closed and said to try later. There was a group of CMs working on the ride. So we headed to TSMM and walked right on. Most cars were empty.

AS2 was open after our TSMM ride and we walked right on. It was extremely bumpy. I wouldn't wait more than 5 minutes for it, but that's just me. At this point it was just 7am.

Next we had breakfast at Woody's Lunchbox. Mr. Capang had the breakfast bowl. We both thought the tots were crunchy which, based on reviews, we weren't expecting. I had the smores toast and it was pretty good. The bread was kind of dry and I don't know if I'd order it again but it was fun to get once. We had our pick of tables as the land was still pretty empty.

Next we walked right into pics with Woody and Jesse. No wait.

At this time more people started entering the land although it was still pretty empty, especially compared to Pandora at rope drop. The faces on the people realizing they weren't getting a jump on others at 7 was pretty funny.

By 7:20 we left the land and walked right on ToT. Then we walked right on RnRC. Then we did ToT 3 more times as a walk on. We also took tons of pics at every photo pass woth no waits and no crowds.

We did some shopping and were back in the bus line to get back to the resort by 8:45. So far, it has been the longest line of the day.

I have tons of pics but I am not good at uploading them. On a related note, if anyone wants to share how to do this without me emailing myself screenshots of my pics that would be awesome. Feel free to message me. 
Edited for spelling.


----------



## rteetz

Capang said:


> Here is my review of TSL early morning @rteetz
> We made it to the CC/WL bus stop by 5:37. The HS bus was waiting and empty. As soon as we boarded we swung through to CR where we picked up no one AMD then arrived at HS about 6am. We were held at security until just after 6 and then held again at the tapstiles until just after 6:15. We then were held in front of the theater until about 6:30.
> 
> We had been at the very front and once CMs began leading us back to TSL many adults pushed past the little kids, mine included, and we were back a little ways.  Stay to the right of you want to ride SDD. We ended up on the second or third ride of SDD. This ride is a lot of fun, but we had expectations of something a little better tha  Barnstormer. SDD is much more thrilling than that and more of a "coaster" than SDMT (although the theming in SDMT is much more).
> 
> We tried for AS2 next but they were closed and said to try later. There was a group of CMs working on the ride. So we headed to TSMM and walked right on. Most cars were empty.
> 
> AS2 was open after our TSMM ride and we walked right on. It was extremely bumpy. I wouldn't wait more than 5 minutes for it, but that's just me. At this point it was just 7am.
> 
> Next we had breakfast at Woody's Lunchbox. Mr. Capang har the breakfast bowl. We both thought the toys were crunchy which, based on reviews, we weren't expecting. I had the smores toast and it was pretty good. The bread was kind of dry and i dont know if I'd order it again but it was fun to get once. We had our pick of tables as the land was still pretty empty.
> 
> Next we walked right into pics with Woody and Jesse. No wait.
> 
> At this time more people started entering the land although it was still pretty empty, especially compared to Pandora at rope drop. The faces on the people realizing they weren't getting a jump on others at 7 was pretty funny.
> 
> By 7:20 we left the land and walked right on ToT. Then we walked right on RnRC. Then we did ToT 3 more times as a walk on. We also took tons of pics at every photo pass woth no waits and no crowds.
> 
> We did some shopping and were back in the bus line to get back to the resort by 8:45. So far, it has been the longest line of the day.
> 
> I have tons of pics but I am not good at uploading them. On a related note, if anyone wants to share how to do this without me emailing myself screenshots of my pics that would be awesome. Feel free to message me.


Thanks!


----------



## rosebudd21

We have someone who doesn't like coasters going on our trip next year. Would she like Slinky Dog? She has never been on Seven Dwarf before so I'm not sure she'd even like that. She's only been to Universal in the past and has enjoyed the Harry Potter rides, all though she did say that she didn't enjoy the drop in Gringotts the first time around, but was fine after she knew what was coming. How big are the drops on Slinky Dog, bigger than SDMT?


----------



## gap2368

rosebudd21 said:


> We have someone who doesn't like coasters going on our trip next year. Would she like Slinky Dog? She has never been on Seven Dwarf before so I'm not sure she'd even like that. She's only been to Universal in the past and has enjoyed the Harry Potter rides, all though she did say that she didn't enjoy the drop in Gringotts the first time around, but was fine after she knew what was coming. How big are the drops on Slinky Dog, bigger than SDMT?


They are not big drops and you can see the whole coster before getting on so if she does not want to ride it then she dose not have to. If you are FP it I would get her a FP too. There are a number of YouTube of the coster


----------



## Mome Rath

rosebudd21 said:


> We have someone who doesn't like coasters going on our trip next year. Would she like Slinky Dog? She has never been on Seven Dwarf before so I'm not sure she'd even like that. She's only been to Universal in the past and has enjoyed the Harry Potter rides, all though she did say that she didn't enjoy the drop in Gringotts the first time around, but was fine after she knew what was coming. How big are the drops on Slinky Dog, bigger than SDMT?



I would have her youtube it as a PP said, or stand and watch the ride awhile.  SDD is much more coaster-like IMO than SDMT.  If she couldn't "handle" SDMT I don't think she could handle SDD.


----------



## PolyRob

The drops on SDD are also false drops if that makes sense. You think you will go all the way down, but its just a slight amount. Definitely faster and bigger than 7DMT, but not super intense.


----------



## ZellyB

@rteetz quick review of our TSL experience.  We went on Sunday, July 15. 

We drove our rental vehicle from Shades of Green resort. We left around 5:45 and got to DHS shortly before 6. No attendant in the parking shack so we drove right in and directed to second or third row behind preferred parking. Through bag check and tapstiles by 6:15 and at the rope. Probably 100 people or so ahead of us. They let us in around 6:40 or so. We were on SDD with maybe a 5 minute wait. Went to aliens and walked right on. Then to TSMM and walked on. We had all three rides done by 7:10 AM and headed out to the rest of the park. Rode RnR X2 walk on and then rode ToT X2 with maybe 5 min waits before official park open at 8.


----------



## rteetz

ZellyB said:


> @rteetz quick review of our TSL experience.  We went on Sunday, July 15.
> 
> We drove our rental vehicle from Shades of Green resort. We left around 5:45 and got to DHS shortly before 6. No attendant in the parking shack so we drove right in and directed to second or third row behind preferred parking. Through bag check and tapstiles by 6:15 and at the rope. Probably 100 people or so ahead of us. They let us in around 6:40 or so. We were on SDD with maybe a 5 minute wait. Went to aliens and walked right on. Then to TSMM and walked on. We had all three rides done by 7:10 AM and headed out to the rest of the park. Rode RnR X2 walk on and then rode ToT X2 with maybe 5 min waits before official park open at 8.


Sounds like a great time thanks!


----------



## rteetz

Ok, I have now added several reviews of Toy Story Land to the first page. They include EMH reviews as well!


----------



## PolyRob

Did anyone get an "I played there!" Limited Release opening day pin? I bought one on eBay and just wanted to determine if it was real. The coloring is a little different than regular Toy Story Land pin, but blog posts show this is actually correct (Woody's eyes are brown vs red). I was wondering what the back should look like on a real one if anyone had it?


----------



## gap2368

PolyRob said:


> Did anyone get an "I played there!" Limited Release opening day pin? I bought one on eBay and just wanted to determine if it was real. The coloring is a little different than regular Toy Story Land pin, but blog posts show this is actually correct (Woody's eyes are brown vs red). I was wondering what the back should look like on a real one if anyone had it?


I got the pin and his eyes are brown


----------



## GADisneyDad14

PolyRob said:


> Did anyone get an "I played there!" Limited Release opening day pin? I bought one on eBay and just wanted to determine if it was real. The coloring is a little different than regular Toy Story Land pin, but blog posts show this is actually correct (Woody's eyes are brown vs red). I was wondering what the back should look like on a real one if anyone had it?



Hope these help.  Never noticed how creepy Buzz looks with those white eyes until really studying it just now!


----------



## PolyRob

gap2368 said:


> I got the pin and his eyes are brown



Thank you!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hope these help.  Never noticed how creepy Buzz looks with those white eyes until really studying it just now!
> 
> View attachment 338035
> 
> View attachment 338036



Thank you! When comparing them, it definitely looks real to me. The seller had a high rating so I was hopeful.


----------



## Bethislucy

Getting ready to head out in about 4 1/2 hours for a quick birthday weekend trip. I can't wait for tomorrow to see everything first hand just have to get this 1/2 work day and the drive out of the way before I can play.


----------



## mekay1012

We did tsl the morning of 7/18.  We stayed at All Star Sports.  We were planning to use uber, but when we got out to the bus stop, there was a bus waiting (we were out there right before 6:00).  We were at hs by 6:10 and there were not too many people ahead of us.  We were let in at 6:30 and walked to toy story land.  We rode Slinky dog with about a 5 minute wait.  We really wanted to ride Alien Swirl Saucers, but they were down that morning (they hadn't had their morning coffee).  We went and took pictures with Woody and Jessie and then rode TSM.  After that, we went and rode Rockin Roller Coaster twice with no wait.  We were heading out of the park around 7:45 after stopping at starbucks.  We were able to make it to ak by 8:40 (we had a pretty long wait for a bus).  It was great to be able to get so much done in such a short period of time!


----------



## ExcitedDisMama

We went this morning. Got to the park at 6:15, went straight thru bag check and into the park. Opened TSL at 6:30. Rose SDDx2, TSMx2, AS2, ToT, RNRx3, STx2; Indiana Jones, BatB, and JTA signup by 12:30. Oh, and we sat down to eat breakfast at Starbucks. Came back to rest and swim, heading back over in a bit. Excellent morning!


----------



## Luna81

When does the 7 am opening end?


----------



## Capang

We have had 2 meals in the last few days at Woody's. At breakfast the potato barrels in the breakfast bowl were pretty crunchy. At dinner last night they were also crunchy. I know early reports were they were pretty soft. Not sure if they changed them up or we just lucked out. But both meals we have had there were really good.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Can anyone report on if the merchandise is selling out fast? I really want the blue tank top!!!


----------



## Ariel620

We RD EMH twice last week, here is my brief report:

5:55am leave boardwalk (walk to HS)
6:18 arrive at security/bag check (no line)
6:20 wait at mickey tapstiles (we were second group at our tapstile)
6:25 enter park (held by starbucks)
6:32 announcement that TSL is opening now (rest of the park at 7)
6:40 in line for SDD (had to park a stroller)
6:50 ride SDD
7:00 ride AS2 (many carts were empty, even when we were getting off the ride)
7:10 meet woody and jessie (about 5 min wait)
7:30 ride TSM (about 7 min wait)
7:55 ride RNRC (0 min wait - skipped pre-show, direct to coaster)
8:10 ride RNRC again (still 0 min wait -skipped pre-show, direct to coaster)

Our second day was almost identical except that we met Buzz instead of Woody/Jessie and we skipped AS2 and rode TSM twice instead.  

My only tip is that on the second day we didn't end up entering the park until 6:30, we only waited about a minute until they released the crowd for TSL.  By hanging at the back of the RD crowd, we ended up in a better position somehow to ride SDD.  I'm not recommending to wait at the back, but I guess I'm saying it certainly didn't make our wait any longer, so if you don't want the hastle of people cutting in front of you, the back of the crowd was more pleasant and I would do it that way again.  Both days we waiting about 8-10 min to get on SDD, but the second day at the back of the RD crowd was a better (more polite) experience.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ariel620 said:


> We RD EMH twice last week, here is my brief report:
> 
> 5:55am leave boardwalk (walk to HS)
> 6:18 arrive at security/bag check (no line)
> 6:20 wait at mickey tapstiles (we were second group at our tapstile)
> 6:25 enter park (held by starbucks)
> 6:32 announcement that TSL is opening now (rest of the park at 7)
> 6:40 in line for SDD (had to park a stroller)
> 6:50 ride SDD
> 7:00 ride AS2 (many carts were empty, even when we were getting off the ride)
> 7:10 meet woody and jessie (about 5 min wait)
> 7:30 ride TSM (about 7 min wait)
> 7:55 ride RNRC (0 min wait - skipped pre-show, direct to coaster)
> 8:10 ride RNRC again (still 0 min wait -skipped pre-show, direct to coaster)
> 
> Our second day was almost identical except that we met Buzz instead of Woody/Jessie and we skipped AS2 and rode TSM twice instead.
> 
> My only tip is that on the second day we didn't end up entering the park until 6:30, we only waited about a minute until they released the crowd for TSL.  By hanging at the back of the RD crowd, we ended up in a better position somehow to ride SDD.  I'm not recommending to wait at the back, but I guess I'm saying it certainly didn't make our wait any longer, so if you don't want the hastle of people cutting in front of you, the back of the crowd was more pleasant and I would do it that way again.  Both days we waiting about 8-10 min to get on SDD, but the second day at the back of the RD crowd was a better (more polite) experience.



This is very helpful detail, thank you!


----------



## LA Poolboy

TSL is superb! The theming is fantastic! The imagineers really outdid themselves this time. We have been to Disney over 20 times now, and it takes a lot to impress me as I have been saturated with Disney magic for many years, but TSL did it. I am not a big ride person at all, but I was determined to ride Slinky Dog and the Saucers. I survived and can say I did that and then played Toy Story Mania. Admittedly, as I am more seasoned and older than some, I did get a little queasy after doing the 3 back to back, it was worth it. I think Saucers got to me more than SDD, and then the spins during Mania kinda threw me off for a while. So I sat through the Muppets and Mermaid to gather myself, and everything was fine.
TSL gets an A+ from this almost retired teacher.


----------



## mdmama76

Is Disney likely to continue to open TSL earlier than 7 for the remainder of the daily EMH?


----------



## rteetz

mdmama76 said:


> Is Disney likely to continue to open TSL earlier than 7 for the remainder of the daily EMH?


It’s likely. Similar to how they deal with Pandora.


----------



## Texans_loyal

Are the Alien buckets still around? Dying to get my hands on one.


----------



## rteetz

Texans_loyal said:


> Are the Alien buckets still around? Dying to get my hands on one.


Nope...

Reports were possible in January they will have more.


----------



## Texans_loyal

rteetz said:


> Nope...
> 
> Reports were possible in January they will have more.



Dang it, good thing I have another trip in January


----------



## rteetz

Texans_loyal said:


> Dang it, good thing I have another trip in January


So do I so I’m hoping it’s true.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

Question about time allotted for TSL-

Current plans-

11/15- DHS until 1pm'ish then head to resort for break/snacks then to MK for MVMCP around 4pm 

11/16- AK- 9am-8pm

11/17- MK- 9am-9pm- booked 8pm HEA After Fireworks Dessert party with Garden Viewing (first time so no real idea how it works, tips welcome) 

OR 

To allow more time in DHS-

Thursday 11/15- MK 9am-6pm, party starts at 7pm so we'd be at MK all day (likely would add resort break) 

Friday 11/16- DHS hours are 9am-8pm 

Saturday 11/17- AK hours are 9am-8pm with AM EMH from 8am-9am and we would likely go for the EMH

My concern with option A is whether or not we will have ample time at DHS with TSL, our FP+ window opens 9/15 so keeping my fingers crossed for slinky dog but beyond exploring TSL, we don't ever feel the need to spend a full day at DHS. So we would not be heartbroken to leave DHS to head to MK for the party.

So, my plan of attack right now has been to play it by ear and see what we get for FP+ but I would very much appreciate anyone's feedback on our touring plan for TSL. 

TIA


----------



## Mome Rath

TheSouthernBelle said:


> Question about time allotted for TSL-
> 
> Current plans-
> 
> 11/15- DHS until 1pm'ish then head to resort for break/snacks then to MK for MVMCP around 4pm
> 
> 11/16- AK- 9am-8pm
> 
> 11/17- MK- 9am-9pm- booked 8pm HEA After Fireworks Dessert party with Garden Viewing (first time so no real idea how it works, tips welcome)
> 
> OR
> 
> To allow more time in DHS-
> 
> Thursday 11/15- MK 9am-6pm, party starts at 7pm so we'd be at MK all day (likely would add resort break)
> 
> Friday 11/16- DHS hours are 9am-8pm
> 
> Saturday 11/17- AK hours are 9am-8pm with AM EMH from 8am-9am and we would likely go for the EMH
> 
> My concern with option A is whether or not we will have ample time at DHS with TSL, our FP+ window opens 9/15 so keeping my fingers crossed for slinky dog but beyond exploring TSL, we don't ever feel the need to spend a full day at DHS. So we would not be heartbroken to leave DHS to head to MK for the party.
> 
> So, my plan of attack right now has been to play it by ear and see what we get for FP+ but I would very much appreciate anyone's feedback on our touring plan for TSL.
> 
> TIA



If you like plan A the most, but just have those specific hesitations, then you should go with plan A, IMO!  I think open to 1 would be plenty of time in HS, esp. if you are focused on TSL.  TSL, as a land, is really compact so not a lot of walking around... and I love breaking a day up by park hopping, so I'd go with A.


----------



## capegirl

Does anyone have an early morning bus report from the Poly to DHS? We would like to be on the first bus, so I  was curious about arrival time.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

Mome Rath said:


> If you like plan A the most, but just have those specific hesitations, then you should go with plan A, IMO!  I think open to 1 would be plenty of time in HS, esp. if you are focused on TSL.  TSL, as a land, is really compact so not a lot of walking around... and I love breaking a day up by park hopping, so I'd go with A.



Thank you. I try to bounce ideas off my husband but he’s up for whatever and doesn’t really strategize the way I do. I know he preferred A so we could also do dapper day on the 17th in MK.


----------



## holden

We are visiting DHS on an AP passholder morning day in September. Should we get in line for SDD just before closing? I was thinking this might be our best strategy. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mara512

TheSouthernBelle said:


> Question about time allotted for TSL-
> 
> Current plans-
> 
> 11/15- DHS until 1pm'ish then head to resort for break/snacks then to MK for MVMCP around 4pm
> 
> 11/16- AK- 9am-8pm
> 
> 11/17- MK- 9am-9pm- booked 8pm HEA After Fireworks Dessert party with Garden Viewing (first time so no real idea how it works, tips welcome)
> 
> OR
> 
> To allow more time in DHS-
> 
> Thursday 11/15- MK 9am-6pm, party starts at 7pm so we'd be at MK all day (likely would add resort break)
> 
> Friday 11/16- DHS hours are 9am-8pm
> 
> Saturday 11/17- AK hours are 9am-8pm with AM EMH from 8am-9am and we would likely go for the EMH
> 
> My concern with option A is whether or not we will have ample time at DHS with TSL, our FP+ window opens 9/15 so keeping my fingers crossed for slinky dog but beyond exploring TSL, we don't ever feel the need to spend a full day at DHS. So we would not be heartbroken to leave DHS to head to MK for the party.
> 
> So, my plan of attack right now has been to play it by ear and see what we get for FP+ but I would very much appreciate anyone's feedback on our touring plan for TSL.
> 
> TIA



I had no problems getting FP for SDD for our upcoming September trip.  I did however book them 7am on my opening window day. I would wait until you secure your FP for the morning of the 15th and then book the dessert party.  Go with option A


----------



## 10CJ

mara512 said:


> I had no problems getting FP for SDD for our upcoming September trip.  I did however book them 7am on my opening window day. I would wait until you secure your FP for the morning of the 15th and then book the dessert party.  Go with option A



What day of your trip was that? Last I had heard it was still hard to get SDD on day 1 or 2.


----------



## mara512

10CJ said:


> What day of your trip was that? Last I had heard it was still hard to get SDD on day 1 or 2.



My window opened July 10.  I got a FP for Alien day 3 and SDD day 5.  I did not try for day 1 as these where the 2 days we were visiting HS.


----------



## Earningmywings

I am anxious to see how crowded the EMH mornings will be once they stop the daily EMH. We are doing a 1/2 day at DHS on September 16, we were unable to get a SDD FP+, but expected this as it is only our second day. We are hoping to EMH rope drop.


----------



## Ashley Marie

holden said:


> We are visiting DHS on an AP passholder morning day in September. Should we get in line for SDD just before closing? I was thinking this might be our best strategy. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


I'm wondering the same. We have FP, but I'd like to ride it more than once if we can.

I think we'll have to wait for the AP mornings to begin to see how they're working and if they're affecting crowds. Do the AP holders have to leave when the event ends? Will there be a line of regular guests held right outside the entrance of the land that's let in at 9? How many people are allowed into each event, and are they staying in the park the entire day? Etc.


----------



## gap2368

Ashley Marie said:


> I'm wondering the same. We have FP, but I'd like to ride it more than once if we can.
> 
> 1 I think we'll have to wait for the AP mornings to begin to see how they're working and if they're affecting crowds.
> 2  Do the AP holders have to leave when the event ends?
> 3 Will there be a line of regular guests held right outside the entrance of the land that's let in at 9?
> 4 How many people are allowed into each event,
> 5 and are they staying in the park the entire day? Etc.



1 yep we will have to wait and see
2 my guess is not for the second group since this one is 8-9AM and the park opens at 9am
3. I am guessing yes since there is a special event for AP holder that is fro 7-8 and 8-9
4 I am guessing not many since all the time slots filled up within 60-90 minutes ( take the other AP even with 3 days of extra hours at a theme park filled up within 6-8 hours)
5. are you going to stay in the park all day  

my guess is that the evens will not have that many people if most can do the rides once ( maybe 2x) most will leave after some might stay. But looking at MDE the wait times have not been that bad ( along with the lines of 7DMT at the MK ) I think if you do want to ride with the shortest wait your best bet is to go first thing, during the fireworks or right at closing just like any other big headliner ride at Disney ( FOP) and keep looking for FP.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ashley Marie said:


> I'm wondering the same. We have FP, but I'd like to ride it more than once if we can.
> 
> I think we'll have to wait for the AP mornings to begin to see how they're working and if they're affecting crowds. Do the AP holders have to leave when the event ends? Will there be a line of regular guests held right outside the entrance of the land that's let in at 9? How many people are allowed into each event, and are they staying in the park the entire day? Etc.




Not sure what they’re going to do for the 7-8am folks, but they can’t make anyone leave the area during regular park open. I have the 8-9am event booked. My group has FPs for RnR and Star Tours from 9-11 before we head back to TSL for our Slinky FP. 

We don’t plan to stay all day. We have plans for a break in the afternoon. I do know there is a night event for the ultimate fall into magic package guests after park close the day of our AP event. (9/6). 

We won’t get any reports until after the first AP event on 9/4. I will be happy to report back on our experience on 9/6.


----------



## gap2368

SaintsManiac said:


> Not sure what they’re going to do for the 7-8am folks, but they can’t make anyone leave the area during regular park open. I have the 8-9am event booked. My group has FPs for RnR and Star Tours from 9-11 before we head back to TSL for our Slinky FP.
> 
> We don’t plan to stay all day. We have plans for a break in the afternoon. I do know there is a night event for the ultimate fall into magic package guests after park close the day of our AP event. (9/6).
> 
> We won’t get any reports until after the first AP event on 9/4. I will be happy to report back on our experience on 9/6.


I have the TSL event on the first day it is offered ( I think 9-4) and I have FP ( the river ride at AK in Pandora from like 9:30) so I will not be staying after my time either ( unless I can walk on SDD right before 9 am)  while I am waiting for AK buss I will let you all know who the event went for me.  I too will be at the EPCOT after hour event on 9/6


----------



## tookydo

Did EMH today.  Let in to Sunset at 6:30.  Did not take us any further until 6:45.  Off SDD by 7:05. Did saucers, TSM twice and had breakfast at Woodys Lunchbox all by 8:00am. Good times!


----------



## Wish Upon A Starbucks

Is there a permanent location yet for meeting buzz, woody and Jessie? If not does anyone know where they are meeting currently and are times listed in the daily times guides?


----------



## LuckyMamaInDE

Wish Upon A Starbucks said:


> Is there a permanent location yet for meeting buzz, woody and Jessie? If not does anyone know where they are meeting currently and are times listed in the daily times guides?


Buzz meets on the right-hand side of TSL, inside the entrance but before the queue for SDD. He's just kinda hanging out there with a handler, no backdrop or anything.

Woody and Jessie meet on the left side past Buzz, just after the entrance to TSM. They have a backdrop so I guess that's as permanent as it gets.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Any recent reports (last Fri pm maybe) of pm EMH in TSL? Trying to decide on our strategy for tomorrow. Flight lands at 8:30am, so we can't get to AM EMH, unfortunately.


----------



## mdmama76

tookydo said:


> Did EMH today.  Let in to Sunset at 6:30.  Did not take us any further until 6:45.  Off SDD by 7:05. Did saucers, TSM twice and had breakfast at Woodys Lunchbox all by 8:00am. Good times!



What time did you arrive at the park?


----------



## tookydo

mdmama76 said:


> What time did you arrive at the park?


We arrived at about 6:15. We were second in line at the tapstiles.


----------



## Earningmywings

I have read several posts about MDE and posted wait times being hyperinflated. Anyone that has waited in the standby line can you estimate where you lined up in the que when you had a 30-45 minute wait? Don’t think my 3 year old can wait much longer than that, but don’t want to miss out due to incorrect info. Thanks


----------



## CarrieR

Visited TSL on Saturday night (8/4) and this morning.  Both days, the Saucers have had issues.  Saturday, we got in line - wait was maybe 30?  Longer than we usually wait, but we had time to kill and it’s new, so... Hopped in line.  After a few minutes, B side went down.  Was down for a bit, then came back up... both sides ran, then A side went down.  We waited I would guess 45-50 minutes in the end.  (Not worth it!)

This morning, we hopped in line at maybe like 7:20A and saw some maintenance on B side (side closer to line).  Very shortly, they rolled out a utility cart with a number of springs on it... maybe half dozen?  Several Saucers, therefore, are springless and B is clearly down for a bit!  (Is ‘bit’ hours or days? Hard to know!). I’ll try to post a photo below...

If you do the RD TSMM & Saucers / FP SDD plan, I would consider hitting Saucers first.  It is verrrrrry slow to load.

(Also, not TSL but DHS - ToT seems to be running the left drop shaft at half capacity, which is causing issues with waits - FP line way out in courtyard and crawling. FWIW.)


----------



## CarrieR

Here’s the photo.  Internet was misbehaving and wouldn’t let me attach it to my first post :/


----------



## kat_lh

Earningmywings said:


> I have read several posts about MDE and posted wait times being hyperinflated. Anyone that has waited in the standby line can you estimate where you lined up in the que when you had a 30-45 minute wait? Don’t think my 3 year old can wait much longer than that, but don’t want to miss out due to incorrect info. Thanks



It might be worth it to pay for the touring plans app - they have actual vs posted wait times and you might get a better sense of it from that. Right now (8/7 2:25 pm) Disney has the time for SDD as 75 minutes and TP says 66


----------



## yulilin3

Earningmywings said:


> I have read several posts about MDE and posted wait times being hyperinflated. Anyone that has waited in the standby line can you estimate where you lined up in the que when you had a 30-45 minute wait? Don’t think my 3 year old can wait much longer than that, but don’t want to miss out due to incorrect info. Thanks


For sdd if you are past the sign where the wait time is posted it's about 40 minutes. Before that it's longer


----------



## Earningmywings

Thanks so much for your replies.


----------



## Katlaf35

Does anyone who is currently at HS (or just recently returned), know if they have any of the TSL summer 2018 coffee mugs available for purchase at the park?


----------



## gap2368

yulilin3 said:


> For sdd if you are past the sign where the wait time is posted it's about 40 minutes. Before that it's longer


This also depends on how many FP they take if the ride has been closed and the FP line is long then even if it is passed this point the standby will be much longer


----------



## yulilin3

gap2368 said:


> This also depends on how many FP they take if the ride has been closed and the FP line is long then even if it is passed this point the standby will be much longer


Good point. I've done sdd 3 times using standby, every time this has been my wait time, about 40 minutes past the wait times sign, the ride was open all day so normal fp operations


----------



## Ferrentinos

Just read a rumor about Early Morning Magic coming back to DHS - that would be awesome! We loved it the last time they had it - great breakfast! Fingers Crossed!


----------



## summerskye

Ferrentinos said:


> Just read a rumor about Early Morning Magic coming back to DHS - that would be awesome! We loved it the last time they had it - great breakfast! Fingers Crossed!



There is a link on the EMM thread.  I don't know how to copy the link.  It is on page 77.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ferrentinos said:


> Just read a rumor about Early Morning Magic coming back to DHS - that would be awesome! We loved it the last time they had it - great breakfast! Fingers Crossed!





summerskye said:


> There is a link on the EMM thread.  I don't know how to copy the link.  It is on page 77.




http://blogmickey.com/2018/08/rumor-early-morning-magic-returning-to-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## MaC410

How long do you think PM extra magic hours will stick around at HS?


----------



## rteetz

MaC410 said:


> How long do you think PM extra magic hours will stick around at HS?


I think it will continue to be in the mix for a long time. It may change dates from time to time but they'll likely keep it in the EMH rotation.


----------



## MaC410

rteetz said:


> I think it will continue to be in the mix for a long time. It may change dates from time to time but they'll likely keep it in the EMH rotation.



I certainly hope so. They didn't have it during our last trip and we love pm extra magic hours anywhere. Our next trip is at the end of March so here's to hoping it stays for a good long time!


----------



## OurLaughingPlace

We are heading to DHS in the morning. Anyone been there in the last couple of days for the 7am EMH? What time were you let in? What time do you suggest we arrive if we want to ride SDD? Thank you!


----------



## 123SA

Yesterday.  Arrived at 630 as tapstiles opened. Held at sunset Blvd until 645. Ratherly orderly but stressful walk to slinky. We got on 3rd train at 657. 

Walked on TSM twice

Walked on RNRC twice

Walked on Tot twice, last time right at 8  no one else on ride with us.


----------



## summerskye

123SA said:


> Yesterday.  Arrived at 630 as tapstiles opened. Held at sunset Blvd until 645. Ratherly orderly but stressful walk to slinky. We got on 3rd train at 657.
> 
> Walked on TSM twice
> 
> Walked on RNRC twice
> 
> Walked on Tot twice, last time right at 8  no one else on ride with us.



Sounds like a perfect morning.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Katlaf35 said:


> Does anyone who is currently at HS (or just recently returned), know if they have any of the TSL summer 2018 coffee mugs available for purchase at the park?



They did not on July 30 when I was at the park. I specifically wanted one but could not find one.


----------



## Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah

Got a question about merchandise for TSL. The stuff available at the gift cart/shop, is it available elsewhere in WDW? Or only at TSL? I want to pick out something for my TA since I'm her first client to visit since it opened.


----------



## yulilin3

Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah said:


> Got a question about merchandise for TSL. The stuff available at the gift cart/shop, is it available elsewhere in WDW? Or only at TSL? I want to pick out something for my TA since I'm her first client to visit since it opened.


You can find merchandise at Mickey's of Hollywood and on Sunset Blvd


----------



## jnkrim

Does anyone know the dates of the AP passholder morning events?  We had originally planned to get to TSL at opening since we did not get FP+, but are wondering if there are certain days to avoid.  We are AP, but stay offsite and did not get in on the special events.


----------



## Nick6300

Does anyone have an idea of when the 1st bus to HS arrives at Sports? It sounds like the let in to the park migrated from 6:10 to 6:30, so maybe the 1st buses are no longer as early as like 545am?


----------



## rteetz

Nick6300 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of when the 1st bus to HS arrives at Sports? It sounds like the let in to the park migrated from 6:10 to 6:30, so maybe the 1st buses are no longer as early as like 545am?


I stayed at Sports in March before TSL opened. The DHS bus was arriving before the AK bus and AK opened at 8AM whereas DHS opened at 9AM. It was there are roughly 6:45AM. So I would assume the DHS bus would be coming even earlier now. You can check the app for times once you’re onsite.


----------



## 3family

Crazy busy EMH tonight. After midnight it was still 40 minutes for Aliens (only one side open) and 75 mins for slinky. The queue was around to the Buzz meet and greet. 

We went on Toy Story Mania which was listed as 25 but took about 15

Earlier in the week we got to ride all 3 toy story rides by 8am when entering the park just after 7am


----------



## abnihon

What is this pathway at the bottom?
Is it another exit?
Looks like some interesting decor so maybe worth checking out?

For anyone curious - I had my FP day yesterday and am going to HS on October 10th, day 2 for us.
No Slinky Dog FP available which is fine because my son hates coasters.
Swirling Saucers only available after 2:30pm.
I went with TSMM at 10:30 and we’ll plan to RD Swirling Saucers and meet characters first.

Is there a Toy Story gift shop in the land?  Couldn’t find it on the map.
Is the only place to buy the alien souvenir cup at Woody’s Lunch Box?


----------



## gap2368

abnihon said:


> View attachment 343052 What is this pathway at the bottom?
> Is it another exit?
> Looks like some interesting decor so maybe worth checking out?
> 
> For anyone curious - I had my FP day yesterday and am going to HS on October 10th, day 2 for us.
> No Slinky Dog FP available which is fine because my son hates coasters.
> Swirling Saucers only available after 2:30pm.
> I went with TSMM at 10:30 and we’ll plan to RD Swirling Saucers and meet characters first.
> 
> Is there a Toy Story gift shop in the land?  Couldn’t find it on the map.
> Is the only place to buy the alien souvenir cup at Woody’s Lunch Box?


It is the exit to TSM The instagram wall are in this exit it is ok to check out


----------



## Katlaf35

donaldanddaisy said:


> They did not on July 30 when I was at the park. I specifically wanted one but could not find one.


Bummer!  Thanks for letting me know, I appreciate it!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

gap2368 said:


> It is the exit to TSM The instagram wall are in this exit it is ok to check out


At the risk of sounding old, what’s an Instagram wall?


----------



## gap2368

ENJDisneyFan said:


> At the risk of sounding old, what’s an Instagram wall?


A wall where people ( mostly younger adults teens) take pictures and post it to Instagram ( Socail media sight). I do not really get it. There is a big checker board wall and a popcicle wall


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

gap2368 said:


> A wall where people ( mostly younger adults teens) take pictures and post it to Instagram ( Socail media sight). I do not really get it. There is a big checker board wall and a popcicle wall


So pretty much exactly what it sounds like lol. Yep, I’m old!


----------



## gap2368

ENJDisneyFan said:


> So pretty much exactly what it sounds like lol. Yep, I’m old!


you are not alone. I would say the exit line is ok


----------



## gap2368

abnihon said:


> View attachment 343052 What is this pathway at the bottom?
> Is it another exit?
> 
> Is there a Toy Story gift shop in the land?  Couldn’t find it on the map.
> Is the only place to buy the alien souvenir cup at Woody’s Lunch Box?


There are two outdoor carts they hade the cup opening day I have not been since. I circled the two in red the one leading to SDD ( bottom left)  had them for sure the other one might have.


----------



## abnihon

gap2368 said:


> There are two outdoor carts they hade the cup opening day I have not been since. I circled the two in red the one leading to SDD ( bottom left)  had them for sure the other one might have.


 
Thank you!


----------



## 123SA

It’s a mess this am

Tapstiles open 630
Rope drop 650

They waited until the line at slinky settled in to tell us the ride was down.
It would have been helpful to know before.

We managed TSM twice in 50 minutes before 8am.(last Thursday we did slinky tsm twice rnrc twice tot twice by 7am)

Line to slinky is out past the out side restrooms

Still not running st 750am


----------



## monorailsilver

123SA said:


> It’s a mess this am
> 
> Tapstiles open 630
> Rope drop 650
> 
> They waited until the line at slinky settled in to tell us the ride was down.
> It would have been helpful to know before.
> 
> We managed TSM twice in 50 minutes before 8am.(last Thursday we did slinky tsm twice rnrc twice tot twice by 7am)
> 
> Line to slinky is out past the out side restrooms
> 
> Still not running st 750am



That stinks!!

We went last Monday and the Thursday before that.  Thursday we drove since we had a rental for 24 hours.  Got there at about 6:20, went right in (by the time we walked may have been 6:30).  TSL opened at 6:45.  Then on Monday we planned to take the bait from the BC but it was not running.  So we walked, power walked and made it by 6:30 (15-20 min) and they opened it at 6:50.


----------



## dbb727

Is anyone getting 4th + fastpasses for any of the toy story rides?


----------



## 123SA

Ugghh.  Slinky down against this am. That makes two mornings I woke up for this.  The line cutting once a queue is formed is simply awful. A rope along that umbrella path would help. 

Rope drop was at 700am. Tapstiles at 630


----------



## Amy M

123SA said:


> Ugghh.  Slinky down against this am. That makes two mornings I woke up for this.  The line cutting once a queue is formed is simply awful. A rope along that umbrella path would help.
> 
> Rope drop was at 700am. Tapstiles at 630


I am so sorry to hear that slinky dog is down, especially after gettin up so early.  Hopefully it gets going soon!


----------



## emilymad

I am planning a last minute trip in September.  We haven't made FP+ reservations yet but I am going to assume that the FP+ are gone.  The AP morning event will be going on while I am there.  Is there any point in trying to do rope drop when people are already in the land?   I wondering if we should skip HS entirely this trip as we are only going for 4 days.


----------



## 123SA

Not sure if this was said before, but don’t stand on sidewalk at rope drop. They keep that clear.

Also I was happy to see that the people that tried to cheat the line by going through Starring Rolls were held back.

This morning they didn’t scream at people to merge at the umbrellas and they let people merge until almost the tapstiles. That sucked because once the front of the pack settled in line by the umbrellas the back of the pack just forced their way in.


----------



## CinderellaDream

I will be making FP+ soon and with only a four day trip I know TSL FP+ will be difficult to find.  Assuming I even have a choice, would it be better to get a FP+ for SDD or AS2?  I've heard that AS2 is incredibly slow loading especially if only one side is operating.  Just wondering what the consensus is.


----------



## brockash

emilymad said:


> I am planning a last minute trip in September.  We haven't made FP+ reservations yet but I am going to assume that the FP+ are gone.  The AP morning event will be going on while I am there.  Is there any point in trying to do rope drop when people are already in the land?   I wondering if we should skip HS entirely this trip as we are only going for 4 days.



This is what I'm thinking as well.  I think in Sept. (during the ap mornings), the advantage of rope drop is going to be EXTREMELY diminished if not a total waste.  It's pretty aggravating as a regular paying guest.  I think having it at night would have been much more "fair," and still allowed exclusive access for APs.


----------



## brockash

jnkrim said:


> Does anyone know the dates of the AP passholder morning events?  We had originally planned to get to TSL at opening since we did not get FP+, but are wondering if there are certain days to avoid.  We are AP, but stay offsite and did not get in on the special events.


I believe every day in Sept., except Sun.'s and Mon.'s.


----------



## emilymad

brockash said:


> I believe every day in Sept., except Sun.'s and Mon.'s.



And Sunday's are regular EMH mornings.  I am not sure if then Sunday is the best bet between Sunday and Monday.

I am leaning towards just skipping the whole thing.


----------



## whirlthepearl

FWIW, people don't think the AP crowds are going to be that big since the entire thing sold out in a few hours...


----------



## gap2368

whirlthepearl said:


> FWIW, people don't think the AP crowds are going to be that big since the entire thing sold out in a few hours...


a few hours would be two and I think it was less than two hours it sold ( all the time slots filled up) so I too do not think it will be that crowded. I am going the first day along with a few other DIS member so there will be a few accounts of this on the DIS


----------



## greg9x

Well, have checked TSL out now. Slinky is as expected, a cute designed small coaster...my 9 year old son enjoyed it.

AS2 was pretty boring, my son was questioning why i picked it to ride (answer: because had to check out new ride).  Really is a kiddy ride.
Still think TSM is the more fun option there. Have another Slinky FP so will use it, but wouldn't be devastated if we didn't.

The raspberry tart was pretty good..son liked the alien punch.

Overall, guess it's what I what expected..something else to do there, but won't be must do in future.


----------



## Pluto0809

Last Friday, August 10th, I attended EMH at Hollywood Studios and I thought I would give a quick summary.

I stayed at All Star Movies and was out at the bus stop at 6 am.  This was a bit too early as the first bus didn’t come until 6:24 am.  I did check the app from my room but it was still saying “bus every 20 minutes” so I headed out so I didn’t miss the first bus.

We got to HS at 6:36 am and were dropped off at the old bus loop which I was grateful for.  I was expecting a long walk to the entrance.  I took this next picture as I walked quickly to the bag check at 6:38 am.





There was only one or two people in front of me for bag check and I was through quickly.  They were already letting people into the park so I entered and then ran into this on Hollywood Blvd.





I don’t think we stood there for more than a few minutes before they made the announcement that Toy Story Land would open early and started leading us back to the land.  It was pretty chaotic at first with people trying to find short cuts to get to the front of the pack.  

Once we rounded the corner to Toy Story Land, I started filming the crowd walking in.






As you can see by this next photo, I entered the Slinky Dog line at 6:51 am





A few more pictures from the line.













I think I waited about 10 minutes total.  Here’s my ride photo.  Not sure why my eyes are closed. 





And a picture of Wheezy at the end of the ride.





I absolutely loved Slinky Dog.  It was just thrilling and long enough to satisfy me.  I’m getting to the age where RnRC and Space Mountain hurt and give me headaches so Slinky is a great alternative to those more intense coasters.  

Once I finished up on Slinky, I headed next door and walked straight onto AS2.  













I only had to wait through one ride to get on the next one.  I ended up videoing the ride.  Please ignore my insane laughter in the background, the ride was just a whole lot of fun!






Next, I looked around a bit and then headed to TSM which was also a walk on.  I took some photos in line but most of them turned out blurry since I was walking and taking them at the same time.  





I got shuffled over to the third track which was a first for me.  There was a Mom in line behind me with two smaller children and she asked me to ride with her daughter which I had no problem doing.  I got a pretty decent score and so did the little girl for her first time ever on the ride.  





I was happy to see the plastic monkeys in the exit.





I stopped and took a couple of horrible selfies at the Checker Wall and the Popsicle Stick Wall.









Next up, I wanted to meet Jesse and Woody before it got too hot so I got in line.  This was the longest wait of the morning, I was in line for about 20 minutes.  I took these pictures while I was waiting.  









And my picture with Woody and Jesse.  They both loved my Slinky Dog shirt and purse.  





After that I decided to get back in line one more time for TSM and I got my highest score ever.  I was so bummed that I didn’t break 200,000.  Some day!





By the time I got off of TSM the second time, EMH was over and the crowds were pouring into TSL.  I was going to get something at Woody’s Lunch Box for breakfast but it was already hot and crowded so I headed out instead.  I did stop and wait in a short line to have my picture taken with the TSL sign before heading off to other areas of the park.


----------



## lifebybethany

Anyone there now know if the Alien popcorn buckets are still being sold or if they're still being sold out as soon as they're put out? Headed there at the end of September and would LOVE to get one!!!


----------



## rteetz

lifebybethany said:


> Anyone there now know if the Alien popcorn buckets are still being sold or if they're still being sold out as soon as they're put out? Headed there at the end of September and would LOVE to get one!!!


They sold out that first day. Reports are they will have more in January.


----------



## lifebybethany

Ohhhh bummer that they still have not restocked. Thank you!


----------



## areno79

Has anyone seen reports with a PPO breakfast at Hollywood and Vine since TS Land opened? I'm wondering if it helps get ahead of rope drop crowds into TS Land?


----------



## kat_lh

areno79 said:


> Has anyone seen reports with a PPO breakfast at Hollywood and Vine since TS Land opened? I'm wondering if it helps get ahead of rope drop crowds into TS Land?



I think that since they've been opening earlier than stated for TSL it's negated any benefit of a PPO ADR


----------



## SaintsManiac

areno79 said:


> Has anyone seen reports with a PPO breakfast at Hollywood and Vine since TS Land opened? I'm wondering if it helps get ahead of rope drop crowds into TS Land?





Between the morning EMH and what will soon be the AP events on most days in September I don't think it's a good deal.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I haven't followed this thread, but we're just back from our trip and I thought I'd just mention this recent experience for anyone not into rope-dropping Slinky.  We got in line at 10:20pm (10:30pm park close) -- posted time was 45min and our actual wait was 22min.  I'd much rather wait at night when it's cooler and everything is lit -- it's all really cute.

I think that the entire land is adorable.  I do think it's a shame that there is no place to get some quick A/C except in the bathroom!  I think the lack of a store and sit-down restaurant is a shame, personally.


----------



## Roxyfire

areno79 said:


> Has anyone seen reports with a PPO breakfast at Hollywood and Vine since TS Land opened? I'm wondering if it helps get ahead of rope drop crowds into TS Land?



Based solely on where Hollywood and Vine is in relation to the ropes, I can't see it being helpful. In fact you could get stuck behind a lot of other people. It's really only beneficial if you want to sign up your kids for Jedi Training without having to wait in that long line at opening.


----------



## jimim

So I don’t get it. The land opens at 7 am?  So they r opening up even earlier. This is what we saw in June at the other parks. It’s like extra magic hours don’t exist anymore. There is no order to anything. I mean ya u pick what u want to do but to get a jump on kings you have to get a jump on the jump. So pretty soon people will be showing up at 5 am. Its like they r for if you to go earlier and earlier. We gave up after day 3 of the trip. We showed up at magic kingdom at 745 and people were already in for a while it seemed. Thankfully we go very often so it is getting to matter less and less but you just can’t even predict anything g anymore. 



Pluto0809 said:


> Last Friday, August 10th, I attended EMH at Hollywood Studios and I thought I would give a quick summary.
> 
> I stayed at All Star Movies and was out at the bus stop at 6 am.  This was a bit too early as the first bus didn’t come until 6:24 am.  I did check the app from my room but it was still saying “bus every 20 minutes” so I headed out so I didn’t miss the first bus.
> 
> We got to HS at 6:36 am and were dropped off at the old bus loop which I was grateful for.  I was expecting a long walk to the entrance.  I took this next picture as I walked quickly to the bag check at 6:38 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was only one or two people in front of me for bag check and I was through quickly.  They were already letting people into the park so I entered and then ran into this on Hollywood Blvd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think we stood there for more than a few minutes before they made the announcement that Toy Story Land would open early and started leading us back to the land.  It was pretty chaotic at first with people trying to find short cuts to get to the front of the pack.
> 
> Once we rounded the corner to Toy Story Land, I started filming the crowd walking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see by this next photo, I entered the Slinky Dog line at 6:51 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more pictures from the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I waited about 10 minutes total.  Here’s my ride photo.  Not sure why my eyes are closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a picture of Wheezy at the end of the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely loved Slinky Dog.  It was just thrilling and long enough to satisfy me.  I’m getting to the age where RnRC and Space Mountain hurt and give me headaches so Slinky is a great alternative to those more intense coasters.
> 
> Once I finished up on Slinky, I headed next door and walked straight onto AS2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only had to wait through one ride to get on the next one.  I ended up videoing the ride.  Please ignore my insane laughter in the background, the ride was just a whole lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I looked around a bit and then headed to TSM which was also a walk on.  I took some photos in line but most of them turned out blurry since I was walking and taking them at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got shuffled over to the third track which was a first for me.  There was a Mom in line behind me with two smaller children and she asked me to ride with her daughter which I had no problem doing.  I got a pretty decent score and so did the little girl for her first time ever on the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy to see the plastic monkeys in the exit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped and took a couple of horrible selfies at the Checker Wall and the Popsicle Stick Wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, I wanted to meet Jesse and Woody before it got too hot so I got in line.  This was the longest wait of the morning, I was in line for about 20 minutes.  I took these pictures while I was waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my picture with Woody and Jesse.  They both loved my Slinky Dog shirt and purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I decided to get back in line one more time for TSM and I got my highest score ever.  I was so bummed that I didn’t break 200,000.  Some day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got off of TSM the second time, EMH was over and the crowds were pouring into TSL.  I was going to get something at Woody’s Lunch Box for breakfast but it was already hot and crowded so I headed out instead.  I did stop and wait in a short line to have my picture taken with the TSL sign before heading off to other areas of the park.


----------



## SweetSerenity

Another FP+ question for those of you who have been to the new TSL. Our FP+ selections are coming up 09/02. I'm not even sure what will be available, but between the three choices of TSM, AS, and SDD which attraction would be more valuable for a FP? We have always tried to get a FP for TSM in the past, but I don't know if the new additions have helped with those crowds or not. Just looking for advice and opinions. Thank you.


----------



## dina444444

SweetSerenity said:


> Another FP+ question for those of you who have been to the new TSL. Our FP+ selections are coming up 09/02. I'm not even sure what will be available, but between the three choices of TSM, AS, and SDD which attraction would be more valuable for a FP? We have always tried to get a FP for TSM in the past, but I don't know if the new additions have helped with those crowds or not. Just looking for advice and opinions. Thank you.


SDD. I was able to book same day tsm passes while there.


----------



## SweetSerenity

dina444444 said:


> SDD. I was able to book same day tsm passes while there.



Thank you! That's what I was leaning toward.


----------



## Amy M

SweetSerenity said:


> Another FP+ question for those of you who have been to the new TSL. Our FP+ selections are coming up 09/02. I'm not even sure what will be available, but between the three choices of TSM, AS, and SDD which attraction would be more valuable for a FP? We have always tried to get a FP for TSM in the past, but I don't know if the new additions have helped with those crowds or not. Just looking for advice and opinions. Thank you.


SDD for sure.  We were able to walk on Aliens and TMM at rope drop.


----------



## ADS2508

We have had a trip planned and booked for a year. Got all our ADRs and FPs lines up. My husband was just informed that he has made it to the third and final round of an interview process for an amazing opportunity. It of coarse is in the middle of our trip next week. So he will fly back the night before and then turn around and fly back afterwards. Not ideal, but it will work. It’s an amazing opportunity and worth this minor inconvenience. Now I am trying to figure out how much of our plans I need to adjust for the days I’m on my own with our 2 & 4 year old. 

Now after too much back story my question. My kids both meet the hight requirement for SDD. I have no idea how they do the safety bar. Will they let all 3 of us ride in a row, or should I change the FP? 

Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

ADS2508 said:


> We have had a trip planned and booked for a year. Got all our ADRs and FPs lines up. My husband was just informed that he has made it to the third and final round of an interview process for an amazing opportunity. It of coarse is in the middle of our trip next week. So he will fly back the night before and then turn around and fly back afterwards. Not ideal, but it will work. It’s an amazing opportunity and worth this minor inconvenience. Now I am trying to figure out how much of our plans I need to adjust for the days I’m on my own with our 2 & 4 year old.
> 
> Now after too much back story my question. My kids both meet the hight requirement for SDD. I have no idea how they do the safety bar. Will they let all 3 of us ride in a row, or should I change the FP?
> 
> Thanks!


The safety bar is per person on SDD so each row seats 2.


----------



## ADS2508

dina444444 said:


> The safety bar is per person on SDD so each row seats 2.



Thank you that was helpful. Well at least I had a FP for SDD for earlier in the week. I think we will just monorail over to Epcot instead. First Friday night of Food and Wine , but at least I can grab those cork ears and may actually hit 4 days to qualify for the cutting board. ‍


----------



## emilymad

gap2368 said:


> a few hours would be two and I think it was less than two hours it sold ( all the time slots filled up) so I too do not think it will be that crowded. I am going the first day along with a few other DIS member so there will be a few accounts of this on the DIS



I am sure there will be reports once the AP days start which will be a great help.  I am trying to work out FP+ now at less than 30 days.  My choices are Saturday (AP day) or Sunday (regular EMH).  FP+ are better for the Saturday but we will have to rope drop SDD.  

My thought is to change everything to Saturday and hope for the best.  Does this seem crazy??


----------



## Iowamomof4

emilymad said:


> I am sure there will be reports once the AP days start which will be a great help.  I am trying to work out FP+ now at less than 30 days.  My choices are Saturday (AP day) or Sunday (regular EMH).  FP+ are better for the Saturday but we will have to rope drop SDD.
> 
> My thought is to change everything to Saturday and hope for the best.  Does this seem crazy??



That is what I would do. Hopefully the AP people will have had their fill of TSL by the time rope drop happens and they'll head off to ride TOT and RnR while the rest of the mob descends upon SDD.


----------



## gap2368

emilymad said:


> I am sure there will be reports once the AP days start which will be a great help.  I am trying to work out FP+ now at less than 30 days.  My choices are Saturday (AP day) or Sunday (regular EMH).  FP+ are better for the Saturday but we will have to rope drop SDD.
> 
> My thought is to change everything to Saturday and hope for the best.  Does this seem crazy??


I will be there the first day for the AP preview I do not think it will help you but will let you know how it went and how crowded it is it might not be that crowded and may not have that big of in impact like EMM at the MK has


----------



## emilymad

Iowamomof4 said:


> That is what I would do. Hopefully the AP people will have had their fill of TSL by the time rope drop happens and they'll head off to ride TOT and RnR while the rest of the mob descends upon SDD.



Thanks!  I think I will change to an AP day and take my chances.


----------



## DeeSee

We were at DHS on Aug 17. Caught the bus from Sports at about 6:20. When we arrived, we had quite a long trek into DHS from the bus stop.

There was only one person ahead of us at bag check, then we strolled on in to where CMs were holding the crowd. TSL did not open early that morning. I didn’t check the time, but it was definitely nearly 7 before we were escorted toward the land. A CM came out to announce that SDD was down until further notice (which probably explains why no one was let in before 7). Lots of people lined up for SDD anyway. 

We parked strollers, then rode TSM (5 min wait), met Woody & Jessie (~15 min wait), and met Buzz (<5min wait) by 7:50. SDD opened at 7:55 and a CM came out with a sign announcing a 75 min wait. We got in line anyway (because our 5 year old absolutely HAD to ride) at 7:57 and only waited 35-40 mins. Got off the ride right on time to tap in for our 8:40 FP for AS2. 

Our 5 year old LOVED SDD and wanted to ride again! He is definitely a bit of a thrill seeker. So, if you have a little one who is insistent on riding it and likes a bit of excitement, I’d give it a shot. Hubby and I really enjoyed it as well. I am a huge coaster fan - the scarier the better! And hubby is absolutely not. lol But we all enjoyed it, so I guess it’s got something for everyone.


----------



## Aj1129

DeeSee said:


> We were at DHS on Aug 17. Caught the bus from Sports at about 6:20. When we arrived, we had quite a long trek into DHS from the bus stop.
> 
> There was only one person ahead of us at bag check, then we strolled on in to where CMs were holding the crowd. TSL did not open early that morning. I didn’t check the time, but it was definitely nearly 7 before we were escorted toward the land. A CM came out to announce that SDD was down until further notice (which probably explains why no one was let in before 7). Lots of people lined up for SDD anyway.
> 
> We parked strollers, then rode TSM (5 min wait), met Woody & Jessie (~15 min wait), and met Buzz (<5min wait) by 7:50. SDD opened at 7:55 and a CM came out with a sign announcing a 75 min wait. We got in line anyway (because our 5 year old absolutely HAD to ride) at 7:57 and only waited 35-40 mins. Got off the ride right on time to tap in for our 8:40 FP for AS2.
> 
> Our 5 year old LOVED SDD and wanted to ride again! He is definitely a bit of a thrill seeker. So, if you have a little one who is insistent on riding it and likes a bit of excitement, I’d give it a shot. Hubby and I really enjoyed it as well. I am a huge coaster fan - the scarier the better! And hubby is absolutely not. lol But we all enjoyed it, so I guess it’s got something for everyone.



Can I ask where you parked your stroller? We are rope dropping TSL next Thursday and would love to have a better idea of where to put the stroller so we can hop in line for SDD.


----------



## DeeSee

Aj1129 said:


> Can I ask where you parked your stroller? We are rope dropping TSL next Thursday and would love to have a better idea of where to put the stroller so we can hop in line for SDD.


At stroller parking right next to the TSM entrance. We left it there the entire time we were in TSL. The land is so small that it wasn’t worth it to move it around between stops.


----------



## Dug720

gap2368 said:


> I will be there the first day for the AP preview I do not think it will help you but will let you know how it went and how crowded it is it might not be that crowded and may not have that big of in impact like EMM at the MK has



I’m very interested in hearing how they handle the 7-8 people when it is the 8-9 people’s turn. I’m scheduled for 8-9 on Sept 8, but if it is a cluster with the 7-8 people still riding (I accept that it will likely be more crowded for us and not the very limited special thing it is for the 7-8 people - but they better have some way to ensure they don’t get to ride in the second hour) I may just sleep in a little. (The only reason I did not go for 7-8 is my flight is not scheduled to land until around midnight and that seemed a little TOO extreme. To be ready for 8 seemed slightly more reasonable.)


----------



## dachsie

Dug720 said:


> I’m very interested in hearing how they handle the 7-8 people when it is the 8-9 people’s turn. I’m scheduled for 8-9 on Sept 8, but if it is a cluster with the 7-8 people still riding (I accept that it will likely be more crowded for us and not the very limited special thing it is for the 7-8 people - but they better have some way to ensure they don’t get to ride in the second hour) I may just sleep in a little. (The only reason I did not go for 7-8 is my flight is not scheduled to land until around midnight and that seemed a little TOO extreme. To be ready for 8 seemed slightly more reasonable.)


I just hope SDD isn't broken down at 7am when I go


----------



## dachsie

Early Morning Magic in TSL:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic-toy-story-land/


----------



## StacyStrong

dachsie said:


> Early Morning Magic in TSL:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic-toy-story-land/


I'm already getting no availability messages.


----------



## Runnsally

StacyStrong said:


> I'm already getting no availability messages.


Doesn’t appear to be bookable yet


----------



## StacyStrong

The website probably isn't even supposed to be live yet lol

They are so bad at tech.


----------



## ophkw

It is now bookable.


----------



## suzymouse724

dachsie said:


> Early Morning Magic in TSL:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic-toy-story-land/


Just booked it! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## JK World

The page is down, apparently this is very popular!


----------



## soniam

I was able to look for the EMM. Not offered during the week of Thanksgiving


----------



## JK World

They fixed the system error and booking is back up.  We're doing 10/29!


----------



## Texans_loyal

Visited TSL for the first time Monday evening. I was able to get a same day FP for Slinky by refreshing the app multiple times. There was tons of lightning but the rides didn't shut down. Buzz had a 15 minute wait, Jessie and woody had a 1 hour wait. There were a couple of people in line for food but nothing crazy. Slinky was awesome! Will ride Aliens and eat there at the AP event in 2 weeks. While I LOVED TSL, I can't see going during the day/Past 10 am. I'm surprised Disney put AC in the restrooms, there's nowhere to hide from the heat. Also, the new bus stop is brutal. Not covered, no shade and crowded. I'm taking an Uber in September instead of dealing with that mess.


----------



## Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah

Just wanted to give an update from our visit to TSL on Monday (the 20th). We are here now and loving our trip! Anyway, we checked in Sunday and Monday, intended to be leaving the resort at 6:15. (Staying at POR) Finally left ~6:30 (ugh) and accidentally took the long way around WDW to HS. Found parking and wow. Y'all weren't kidding when you said the parking lot is under construction. Since we were there early we didn't have to walk from the back of the lot, BUT they weren't running the trams. That was rough. Between that and bag check it was about 7 when we got into the park. High-tailed it to TSL and went straight to SDD. We got in line and there was someone with a sign saying 45 mins! But we only waited about 15-20, so not bad even though it was likely open for 15+ at that point. A CM kindly took our stroller to park it in the queue. SDD was amazing but my kids (8 & 5) came off crying. The queue is really cute. Walked onto AS2 after that. We had FP+ for TSMM at 8:20, so we rode it first with a 10 minute wait before our FP. After, we met Buzz, then got a Photopass shot in front of SDD. Meandered a bit and were done by ~9:30! 

Thoughts:
- Really cute theming. Just so well done. Kids will LOVE it. Adults who generally love anything Disney should appreciate it too. 
- SDD - we had watched videos on Youtube to prepare the kids. It's way more intense than it seems and very fast. 
- Even as we left at 9:30 am, it was NOT crowded. And with the lack of shade, I definitely recommend doing it in the morning. 
- If you FP SDD, you could easily ride TSMM over and over again with minimal wait. It was shocking how short that line was!


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Hey guys, I have a question about Andy's Lunchbox
We're on quick service dining plan, so what can we consider a meal?
can we consider a meal = 1 brisket sandwich + 1 side (like tomato soup or that potatoes dish) + 1 grown up lemonade (alcoholic drink)?

I find confusing this 'why can we include and consider a meal' all the time.
I mean, it's hard to know which alcoholic beverage and which side can be included on a meal using quick service dining plan... Disney should make it clear (like those great snacks icons we have on snack itens on the menu)


----------



## chuff88

I have a question about "rope-dropping" SDD. We're going to HS on 9/30 and using EMH, which start at 8am. We'll probably try to arrive at the park between 7 and 7:30. Touring Plans is saying that the wait at SDD right at opening will be 43 minutes, which seems impossible. Can anyone who's done a similar plan tell me what their wait was like?


----------



## Earningmywings

chuff88 said:


> I have a question about "rope-dropping" SDD. We're going to HS on 9/30 and using EMH, which start at 8am. We'll probably try to arrive at the park between 7 and 7:30. Touring Plans is saying that the wait at SDD right at opening will be 43 minutes, which seems impossible. Can anyone who's done a similar plan tell me what their wait was like?


This my plan also for the 9/16, I will let you know how it’s goes. Has anyone done this since they stopped the daily EMH in the am?


----------



## emilymad

Earningmywings said:


> This my plan also for the 9/16, I will let you know how it’s goes. Has anyone done this since they stopped the daily EMH in the am?



This is my question as well.  What is rope drop looking like at normal park opening (9am)?  I feel like the summer numbers could be wrong since daily very early EMH is different than what is happening now.


----------



## Amy M

chuff88 said:


> I have a question about "rope-dropping" SDD. We're going to HS on 9/30 and using EMH, which start at 8am. We'll probably try to arrive at the park between 7 and 7:30. Touring Plans is saying that the wait at SDD right at opening will be 43 minutes, which seems impossible. Can anyone who's done a similar plan tell me what their wait was like?


I was there in July right after Toy Story land opened. We had EMH at 7:00.  We walked over from BC and arrived around 6:50.  We waited about 15 min for SDD.  They had even opened toy story land earlier...around 6:45ish and we still only waited about 15 min.


----------



## Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah

chuff88 said:


> I have a question about "rope-dropping" SDD. We're going to HS on 9/30 and using EMH, which start at 8am. We'll probably try to arrive at the park between 7 and 7:30. Touring Plans is saying that the wait at SDD right at opening will be 43 minutes, which seems impossible. Can anyone who's done a similar plan tell me what their wait was like?



We were there on the 20th and got through the gates at around 7 for 7 am EMH. They were opening TSL early then. The posted wait was 45 minutes and we waited less than 20.


----------



## soniam

chuff88 said:


> I have a question about "rope-dropping" SDD. We're going to HS on 9/30 and using EMH, which start at 8am. We'll probably try to arrive at the park between 7 and 7:30. Touring Plans is saying that the wait at SDD right at opening will be 43 minutes, which seems impossible. Can anyone who's done a similar plan tell me what their wait was like?



The problem is that Touring Plans thinks that you are getting to the park when it opens, not waiting 30 min+ before park opening to be the first at the turnstiles. So, its estimates are based upon you being behind everyone. I have the issue all the time with FOP in my plans. I am having it in my November DHS plans too. Once you get enough anecdotal info, you can substitute the ride for a break.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Angeni11

What time do you suggest being there for a 9am opening to ride SDD first thing.  I hate the running of the bulls so to speak but will do it once so we can get out of the park earlier becuase the only FP I could get were in the evening.  There is a passholder even that morning if it makes a difference.  

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## wehrengrizz

rteetz said:


>



CHALLENGE ACCEPTED! update after 9/11/18


----------



## ksm5084

Just wondering if anyone has any insight into how booking FP+ for SDD has been going? I'm booking on 9/11 (it's a shorter, four day trip), so I'm predicting availability will be questionable. We would like to schedule ours for the evening. Thanks for any help!


----------



## wehrengrizz

ksm5084 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any insight into how booking FP+ for SDD has been going? I'm booking on 9/11 (it's a shorter, four day trip), so I'm predicting availability will be questionable. We would like to schedule ours for the evening. Thanks for any help!


A friend of mine just tried at 0700 on her 60 day mark and couldn't get SDD over 5 days. Disclaimer is I'm not positive she worked backwards or went for that first. She asked for my help after the fact.


----------



## brockash

Angeni11 said:


> What time do you suggest being there for a 9am opening to ride SDD first thing.  I hate the running of the bulls so to speak but will do it once so we can get out of the park earlier becuase the only FP I could get were in the evening.  There is a passholder even that morning if it makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advice.


We got to DHS this morning a little before 8am, for a 9am opening with a passholder am.  We were the 3rd family to the front of the turnstiles.  Once they let us in, they just let as go, there was no holding us further up the road.  You just got to go right to TSL which REALLY helped spread folks out and not so much crowding.  We did Alien and TSM by 9am.


----------



## emilymad

brockash said:


> We got to DHS this morning a little before 8am, for a 9am opening with a passholder am.  We were the 3rd family to the front of the turnstiles.  Once they let us in, they just let as go, there was no holding us further up the road.  You just got to go right to TSL which REALLY helped spread folks out and not so much crowding.  We did Alien and TSM by 9am.



What time did they let you in?


----------



## brockash

emilymad said:


> What time did they let you in?


I'm not exactly sure, but I'd guess 845ish...def. by 850.


----------



## jcdeberry

We were there yesterday as well. They kept everyone at the turnstiles until 8:50 and then let everyone in. Everyone seemed to walk calmly back to TSL. We didn’t arrive until 8:30 and were about 20 people back. When we got to SDD, the wait said 35 min but we walked thru fairly quickly and ended up waiting only 15-20 min. After that, we rode Aliens with a 5min wait (posted 10) and TSM with a 10-15 min. The only long lines were for Jessie/Woody and Buzz. We decided not to wait for the characters and instead signed up for Jedi training. There were plenty of spots available throughout the day if you are not picky about times. When we signed up at 10:15, all the shows until 1:00 were full. Everything after that was open. When we went back at 5pm, there were still spots available for the last 3 shows.


----------



## Earningmywings

Has anyone seen the alien popcorn buckets for sale recently? We arrive next Saturday and go to HS on Sunday. Thanks


----------



## Johnny Quest

Here now. Anyone have 2 extra spots for 2 AP holders as guests? About a dozen people in line with us at main terminals.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Where does Uber drop you off at?  Is it much closer than the resort buses?


----------



## SaintsManiac

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Where does Uber drop you off at?  Is it much closer than the resort buses?




No it isn’t any less of a walk.


----------



## Earningmywings

Anyone do EMH this morning that can tell me what time you got there and how the crowds were? We will be there next Sunday. Thanks


----------



## SweetSerenity

I was able to snag a FP for the Alien Saucers. I had a choice between TSM and that, but since we've never ridden the new ride I went with that one. I could not get a SDD FP during our visit 11/01-11/10. Pardon the ignorance, but how bad have the wait times been for SDD? I would love to get a chance to ride it, but I'm not able to stand in line for an hour due to health problems. Is there a better time of day to try to get in line such as first thing in the morning or late in the evening? Thank you for the advice.


----------



## emi6891

Earningmywings said:


> Anyone do EMH this morning that can tell me what time you got there and how the crowds were? We will be there next Sunday. Thanks



We arrived at the park at 7:30 and quickly got through security and into the park. We were stopped on Hollywood Blvd and were behind probably 200 people. At about 7:45, made announcement that Woody’s backyard was the only thing open for EMH and that CMs would walk us back. Crowd had filled in behind us and there were a lot more people behind us than in front. Started walking soon after and were herded through the animation courtyard archway and we stopped along the fence by slinky in TSL. If heading to SDD, stay towards the right. We saw that first riders were off about 7:55. Line moved steadily and we got on SDD at 8:20. While walking up to SDD, TSM wait was only 5 minutes, but listed at 65 minutes when we walked by after getting off SDD. Aliens time in the app was 45 minutes at that time. Woodys lunchbox was open but not taking mobile orders. That line also moved quickly and both tarts were delicious. As we walked out of TSL, the  line for SDD extended past One Mans Dream and almost to Ariel. App listed it at 110 minutes. Other rides at HS were open with very short waits and Star Tours for sure was a walk-on.
On a side note, right now the HS bus stop is quite far from the park entrance. While we saw plenty of buses running early enough, I would drive if you have the option for a shorter walk.
SDD is awesome and I definitely think EMH is worth it if you get there early enough. For comparison, the night before, we got in line at ~8:10 pm (listed 65 minutes, 8:30 park close) and waited ~50 minutes. Seeing it lit up at night is really cool too.


----------



## tsme

We went to TSL the second week in September and it was surface of the sun hot. There were those pop up umbrellas, but really no help. It was the worse land for heat. Slinky Dog was awesome but even though we had FPs, I still ended up with a heat headache waiting in line and yes I was drinking water. I’ve been thinking about the heat issue ever since. Last night or rather very eary this morning it came to me from insomnia induced frustration & boredom. It’s the design of the whole land! Hear me out. Disney first funnels us all down a corridor of asphalt with buildings on each side, then we enter the land. TSL is made kind of like a cul de sac, but with high, large objects or buildings all along the perimeter.  It blocks all sources of flowing air, making the whole land basically a hot box. So no matter how many green umbrellas they add to help with shade, there’s still no air flow, so it stays hot & stale. Plus you add all the body heat & you have misery. Now granted I am sleep deprived so I might be a bit of a loon at the moment, but that’s my reasoning behind the unGodly heat in that land.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## Katie Dawn

emi6891 said:


> We arrived at the park at 7:30 and quickly got through security and into the park. We were stopped on Hollywood Blvd and were behind probably 200 people. At about 7:45, made announcement that Woody’s backyard was the only thing open for EMH and that CMs would walk us back. Crowd had filled in behind us and there were a lot more people behind us than in front. Started walking soon after and were herded through the animation courtyard archway and we stopped along the fence by slinky in TSL. If heading to SDD, stay towards the right. We saw that first riders were off about 7:55. Line moved steadily and we got on SDD at 8:20. While walking up to SDD, TSM wait was only 5 minutes, but listed at 65 minutes when we walked by after getting off SDD. Aliens time in the app was 45 minutes at that time. Woodys lunchbox was open but not taking mobile orders. That line also moved quickly and both tarts were delicious. As we walked out of TSL, the  line for SDD extended past One Mans Dream and almost to Ariel. App listed it at 110 minutes. Other rides at HS were open with very short waits and Star Tours for sure was a walk-on.
> On a side note, right now the HS bus stop is quite far from the park entrance. While we saw plenty of buses running early enough, I would drive if you have the option for a shorter walk.
> SDD is awesome and I definitely think EMH is worth it if you get there early enough. For comparison, the night before, we got in line at ~8:10 pm (listed 65 minutes, 8:30 park close) and waited ~50 minutes. Seeing it lit up at night is really cool too.



Am I understand ding correct that you were there for EMH (not EMM) & the only attractions running were those in Toy Story Land? That's not typical right? It should be the whole park?


----------



## Al322

tsme said:


> We went to TSL the second week in September and it was surface of the sun hot. There were those pop up umbrellas, but really no help. It was the worse land for heat. Slinky Dog was awesome but even though we had FPs, I still ended up with a heat headache waiting in line and yes I was drinking water. I’ve been thinking about the heat issue ever since. Last night or rather very eary this morning it came to me from insomnia induced frustration & boredom. It’s the design of the whole land! Hear me out. Disney first funnels us all down a corridor of asphalt with buildings on each side, then we enter the land. TSL is made kind of like a cul de sac, but with high, large objects or buildings all along the perimeter.  It blocks all sources of flowing air, making the whole land basically a hot box. So no matter how many green umbrellas they add to help with shade, there’s still no air flow, so it stays hot & stale. Plus you add all the body heat & you have misery. Now granted I am sleep deprived so I might be a bit of a loon at the moment, but that’s my reasoning behind the unGodly heat in that land.



I'm glad to hear you say this because it's literally the only reason I wanted to find a board like this to find someone who felt the same way and make myself feel a little better about our bad experience. We were there first week in September. We did 5 full 12-hour days at Universal/IOA with 2 little ones and then did one special day at HS for my kiddos who are Toy Story fanatics. We weren't able to get slinky dog FP, TS Mania was down most of the day and the oven at Andy's Lunchbox was down and they were only selling cold turkey sandwiches. We dealt with the heat fine at Universal/IOA, but it was inescapable at HS. There was just nowhere to go to escape the heat. We actually spent an absurd amount of time inside the ABC commissary while eating lunch because we just didn't want to go back outside knowing there was nowhere to hide from the heat. it's been a month and I think about it all the time because it's so disappointing that the land wasn't themed better for young kids...I can't believe there isn't a play area or anywhere at all for little ones to hang out. Even if my 4-year-old had been able to handle waiting in the Slinky dog line for 90 minutes without cover from the sun (which I wasn't willing to risk), there would have been nothing for me to do with my 1-year-old while we waited for them to ride. In fact, we ended up sitting under the shade of the bathrooms outside of Toy Story Land for a good hour at one point because it was the only place we could find that had shade that wasn't a store where I had to worry about my kids destroying anything. It's almost like the Disney day we had been looking forward to for months never happened and I sometimes find myself still looking forward to it because it's like I don't have many good memories from it. Growing up, we went to Disney every single year and I never remember feeling this way afterward.

As you mention, it's got to do with the way there is just no airflow at all -- They should have installed misters into the colorful lights that hang above the walkways. That would have helped at least a little bit.


----------



## hiroMYhero

We were in TSL this past Saturday night with a scheduled 9:00p close.

At 7:30p, the wait for AS2 was 30 minutes which wasn’t bad as we’ve waited close to that amount of time to ride Mater’s in DCA. We then rode TSM with a FP and then to Woody’s. 

Everything was backed up there. Mobile Order guests were waiting in line just as long as we did. Drinks had been pre-poured and the ice had almost completely melted in them. The grilled cheese sandwiches were not even warm. The guest in line in front of us watched her food sit on the counter in front of the open window for 5 minutes. We were given our tray while she waited. 

The best part of our meal was the Hazelnut Tart. Other guests were complaining the Mobile Order concept was evil and bogging down the walk-up orders. We decided getting food at 8:00p was a mistake.

After that, even though SDD had a posted wait of 45 minutes, we waited less than 30 and watched the SW fireworks from the line. Overall, doing all 3 rides and a Woody’s experience within 1 1/2 hours prior to close wasn’t bad.


----------



## NuJoy

()


----------



## dachsie

It was just plain hot everywhere last week.  But I feel you may be right about the air flow problem.  I don't know if it would get any better after SWL opens and hopefully a fence or two goes down.

I think this has been discussed before but is SDD longer than 7DMT?  It sure seemed like it


----------



## SaintsManiac

NuJoy said:


> My husband feels TSL caters to the reminiscent adult more than to little kids.




My 8 year old loves it. She’s a big Toy Story fan, though.


----------



## emi6891

Katie Dawn said:


> Am I understand ding correct that you were there for EMH (not EMM) & the only attractions running were those in Toy Story Land? That's not typical right? It should be the whole park?



We were there for EMH. They made the announcement that it was just TSL that was open, but when we finished with the land, the other rides were indeed open and with no lines. Since they had been opening TSL a little bit early, maybe that announcement just meant that it was just TSL until after 8am? The castmembers walked everyone to TSL, and I don't think they were letting anybody go a different direction first thing in the morning.


----------



## jtowntoflorida

I have been out of the Disney loop for awhile but we made a "last minute" decision to surprise the kids in January, so I have to jump back into the fray.  I tried to find the answer to this question via the search function but haven't had any luck.  Can someone tell me what kind of ride Alien Swirling Saucers is?  Is it a Teacups-type ride, or something else?


----------



## hiroMYhero

jtowntoflorida said:


> I have been out of the Disney loop for awhile but we made a "last minute" decision to surprise the kids in January, so I have to jump back into the fray.  I tried to find the answer to this question via the search function but haven't had any luck.  Can someone tell me what kind of ride Alien Swirling Saucers is?  Is it a Teacups-type ride, or something else?


It’s exactly like Mater’s at DLand. The vehicles just move from one rotating platform to an adjacent platform that causes the ‘swirling.’ The saucers don’t spin at all.


----------



## JenStork

Planning short trip week before Christmas, yep I know crowds but we are still at Disney.  Planning on a HS day with early morning ticketed event.  There was only one day without it while we are there and didn’t work.  So, what time should we be there if the park opens at 9:00 for regular people?  Head straight to TSL or wait until close to park closing?  Not sure that works with the TOT projection show and Fantasmic.  Sooo many decisions.


----------



## ninafeliz

JenStork said:


> Planning short trip week before Christmas, yep I know crowds but we are still at Disney.  Planning on a HS day with early morning AP event.  There was only one day without it while we are there and didn’t work.  So, what time should we be there if the park opens at 9:30 for regular people?  Head straight to TSL or wait until close to park closing?  Not sure that works with the TOT projection show and Fantasmic.  Sooo many decisions.



What early morning AP event did I miss hearing about in December?  I heard abut the TSL mornings in September and the passholder nights at MK and Epcot in Aug, Sept, and October, but other than shopping events those are all I've heard of.


----------



## JenStork

ninafeliz said:


> What early morning AP event did I miss hearing about in December?  I heard abut the TSL mornings in September and the passholder nights at MK and Epcot in Aug, Sept, and October, but other than shopping events those are all I've heard of.


There is a ticketed event from 7:30 until 9 listed on the park hours.  Might be other than AP, maybe DVC?  Just trying to develop a game plan.


----------



## kat_lh

JenStork said:


> There is a ticketed event from 7:30 until 9 listed on the park hours.  Might be other than AP, maybe DVC?  Just trying to develop a game plan.



It's the EMM - a paid even that gets you access to TSL before everyone else.  Well worth it if TSL is a high priority item for you.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic-toy-story-land/


----------



## JenStork

kat_lh said:


> It's the EMM - a paid even that gets you access to TSL before everyone else.  Well worth it if TSL is a high priority item for you.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic-toy-story-land/


Would love to but already breaking the bank, .


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Lucys dad

Just back and have too say was very disappointed with Toy Story Land. The area of the land is simply far to small. Ridiculously overcrowded which brings out the worst in some people. Slinky Dog was good but after I used the fast pass for that ride I could not get out the area quick enough.


----------



## rteetz

Lucys dad said:


> Just back and have too say was very disappointed with Toy Story Land. The area of the land is simply far to small. Ridiculously overcrowded which brings out the worst in some people. Slinky Dog was good but after I used the fast pass for that ride I could not get out the area quick enough.


It’s not meant to be a major draw. It is a family friendly area that the park really needed. If this was too crowded for you maybe stay away from Star Wars when they hag opens 

I will say Disney is working on things to help with shade and heat complaints that people have.


----------



## Lucys dad

rteetz said:


> It’s not meant to be a major draw. It is a family friendly area that the park really needed. If this was too crowded for you maybe stay away from Star Wars when they hag opens
> 
> I will say Disney is working on things to help with shade and heat complaints that people have.



I never said it was meant to be a major draw. Not sure what Star Wars has to do with it either


----------



## rteetz

Lucys dad said:


> I never said it was meant to be a major draw. Not sure what Star Wars has to do with it either


They go together. That’s what it has to do with it. You mentioned crowds as well.


----------



## MamaJessie

rteetz said:


> It’s not meant to be a major draw. It is a family friendly area that the park really needed.
> I will say Disney is working on things to help with shade and heat complaints that people have.



I have seen a lot of adults say they didn't love it but as soon as we entered TSL my 2 year old gasped and exclaimed - 'this place is awesome!' so I think they captivated the younger crew.  It was her biggest 'wow' moment of the trip.  

I am heading back next month for an adult only trip with my best friend - what time are they letting people in these days?  I wasn't able to get a SDD FP+ so we are rope dropping that one and I want to make sure we get there early enough to be in the front of the pack but not earlier than we have to.  THANKS!


----------



## Lucys dad

MamaJessie said:


> I have seen a lot of adults say they didn't love it but as soon as we entered TSL my 2 year old gasped and exclaimed - 'this place is awesome!' so I think they captivated the younger crew.  It was her biggest 'wow' moment of the trip.
> 
> I am heading back next month for an adult only trip with my best friend - what time are they letting people in these days?  I wasn't able to get a SDD FP+ so we are rope dropping that one and I want to make sure we get there early enough to be in the front of the pack but not earlier than we have to.  THANKS!



I was there just after 9 which is when it had just opened and already it was overcrowded. Don’t get me wrong, it looks great and must be amazing for a kid. My point was, Disney must have known how popular this would have been and had an idea of the footfall it would generate. When I was there it was so busy there was often nowhere you could actually stop and take it all in.Hopefully it calms down but I stand by the point the footprint of land they allocated was far to small.

Have a great trip


----------



## Lucys dad

rteetz said:


> They go together. That’s what it has to do with it. You mentioned crowds as well.



You’re obviously quite defensive on the issue so I’ll leave it there.


----------



## dachsie

Lucys dad said:


> I was there just after 9 which is when it had just opened and already it was overcrowded. Don’t get me wrong, it looks great and must be amazing for a kid. My point was, Disney must have known how popular this would have been and had an idea of the footfall it would generate. When I was there it was so busy there was often nowhere you could actually stop and take it all in.Hopefully it calms down but I stand by the point the footprint of land they allocated was far to small.
> 
> Have a great trip


It will level out when SW land opens.  Right now its the new "it" thing.


----------



## rteetz

dachsie said:


> It will level out when SW land opens.  Right now its the new "it" thing.


It won’t level out for quite sometime if SWGE brings even more crowds to DHS. Toy Story was built for families and to give people more to do with the huge crowds Star Wars is gonna bring.


----------



## Retroecho

Sorry if this was answered I’m in a time crunch now. Didn’t realize our HS day fell on EMH. How early would we need to show up to have a sub 30 minute line for slinky dog?  Trying to determine if we get up super early and just head back in the afternoon or if we wait and head to the park around 10 and stay till close and hopefully get on with less than an hour wait


----------



## shoreward

At one hour before park closing tonight, the standby wait for Slinky Dog was posted as 120 minutes.  I was told that the ride was down from sometime this morning until 2:30 PM.

I noticd  quite a few fans in the FP line; some were very large standing fans, while others were mounted.


----------



## Retroecho

So I’m completely confused. Our paper front wdw from our good neighbor hotel said that it was magic hours this morning but it definitely wasn’t. We didn’t get into the park until far after 8am and not to slinky dog until after 9.


----------



## Amy11401

Retroecho said:


> So I’m completely confused. Our paper front wdw from our good neighbor hotel said that it was magic hours this morning but it definitely wasn’t. We didn’t get into the park until far after 8am and not to slinky dog until after 9.


When I looked at the hours on the app it said Magic Kingdom had EMH this morning...not Hollywood Studios.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Retroecho said:


> So I’m completely confused. Our paper front wdw from our good neighbor hotel said that it was magic hours this morning but it definitely wasn’t. We didn’t get into the park until far after 8am and not to slinky dog until after 9.





Amy11401 said:


> When I looked at the hours on the app it said Magic Kingdom had EMH this morning...not Hollywood Studios.




Today, October 28th has EMH tonight at Epcot. No other ones listed.


----------



## Amy11401

SaintsManiac said:


> Today, October 28th has EMH tonight at Epcot. No other ones listed.


Ok that's weird.....I should have said on the website not the app.  So when I looked at the app I saw the same as you.  When I go to the website on my phone and hit todays hours it said there were EMH at Magic Kingdom this morning.


----------



## soniam

Amy11401 said:


> Ok that's weird.....I should have said on the website not the app.  So when I looked at the app I saw the same as you.  When I go to the website on my phone and hit todays hours it said there were EMH at Magic Kingdom this morning.



It always shows the EMH label on the website calendar. However, if it doesn't show a time, then there isn't any EMH. I was just looking at the 5 day view for MK and could see the label for all days; however, only tomorrow and Wednesday actually show the time. Is that maybe what you were seeing?


----------



## Amy11401

soniam said:


> It always shows the EMH label on the website calendar. However, if it doesn't show a time, then there isn't any EMH. I was just looking at the 5 day view for MK and could see the label for all days; however, only tomorrow and Wednesday actually show the time. Is that maybe what you were seeing?


I am not sure what is going on....when I clicked Todays hours on the homepage it listed 8:00 -9:00 EMH for magic Kingdom.  Then when I go to individual parks on the website and look at the hours it has the correct hours...with the epcot emh tonight.


----------



## Retroecho

Amy11401 said:


> When I looked at the hours on the app it said Magic Kingdom had EMH this morning...not Hollywood Studios.


Right! But we received a leaflet stating it was Hollywood studios. Several others in line confirmed they received one as well. So it’s very weird.


----------



## Iowamomof4

Sundays do normally have emh at Hollywood Studios. I'm sorry you received wrong information for this morning.


----------



## Retroecho

Iowamomof4 said:


> Sundays do normally have emh at Hollywood Studios. I'm sorry you received wrong information for this morning.


Thanks! It ended up working fine for what we wanted which was a hardly any wait on slinky and a 15 for saucers. Plus I got to see a celebrity so that was fun


----------



## soniam

Retroecho said:


> Thanks! It ended up working fine for what we wanted which was a hardly any wait on slinky and a 15 for saucers. Plus I got to see a celebrity so that was fun



Tell all. Who did you see


----------



## Retroecho

soniam said:


> Tell all. Who did you see


The actor who plays Josh Chan from Crazy Ex girlfriend


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

So guess who finally saw Toy Story Land almost two weeks ago and didn't report anything on it...

Bad Diser me! 

I rope dropped the land twice both regular park hours and EMH.


----------



## MamaJessie

rteetz said:


> So guess who finally saw Toy Story Land almost two weeks ago and didn't report anything on it...
> 
> Bad Diser me!
> 
> I rope dropped the land twice both regular park hours and EMH.


What time were they walking you back to TSL and letting you in?


----------



## rteetz

MamaJessie said:


> What time were they walking you back to TSL and letting you in?


On EMH day I wasn't there that early because I ran a 5K that morning. So I got there maybe 7:50AM. They were letting us in already at that point. I am not sure when they started letting people in. I got in line for Slinky right away and waited roughly 45 minutes with a 60 minutes posted time. 

Non-EMH day I was there pretty early. I got in line for Slinky first again. Was on the ride about 8:50AM. I then went to Aliens and was on that about 9:05AM. Then finally I rode TSMM at about 9:30AM. So was done with all three TSL rides by 9:30-9:40AM.


----------



## rteetz

More holiday decor added to the land entrance

https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1076170224066539520?s=21


----------



## rteetz

Tails removed from Slinky Dog Dash

http://blogmickey.com/2019/01/break...cles-in-toy-story-land-for-safety-inspection/


----------



## SRUAlmn

anitatina said:


> For those who've ridden Alien Swirling Saucers, do you think its suitable for an almost 2 year old?  My daughter is almost 33 inches tall (minimum height for ride is 32 inches), so she can technically go on the ride.  If she does end up going on the ride, she'll be sandwiched between my husband and I.  For reference, I have no idea how well she does on amusement park rides in general since this October will be our first time taking her.



Hi!! We just got back from WDW with our 17 month old little boy who was 32” at his 15 month Drs appointment! I was debating if he was too young, too! Talked to the CM at the height checker and she suggested watching the ride for a bit (there’s a huge viewing area.) I did and saw another mom with a little one who looked to be a similar age so I asked her when she got off  and she assured me it was a smooth ride. So we figured we’d try! Although, when we took him back to the measurement area the bar was well over an inch above his head? I’m sure your trip is already over now, but I wanted to share this for anyone else who’s kiddo might be right on the border of being tall enough. You said your little one was almost 33”? How did it go? Was she able to ride?


----------



## FBandA

Is there a single ride line for Slinky Dog dash?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

FBandA said:


> Is there a single ride line for Slinky Dog dash?


No


----------



## DisBuckMan

FBandA said:


> Is there a single ride line for Slinky Dog dash?



Unless I'm mistaken, there are only two rides in all of WDW with a single rider line....Test Track and Expedition Everest.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Mk


AMusicLifeForMe said:


> No



At the beginning they sort of did something similar but it was more pulling from standby into FP+ * if memory serves. EDiT: * to fill spots at the loading queue



DisBuckMan said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, there are only two rides in all of WDW with a single rider line....Test Track and Expedition Everest.


Rock N Roller Coaster also has SRL


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

wehrengrizz said:


> At the beginning they sort of did something similar but it was more pulling from standby into FP+ * if memory serves. EDiT: * to fill spots at the loading queue


They have always seperated parties of even and odd numbers at the fastpass merge point so that they can fill the entire train. It’s not odd numbered parties going in the fastpass queue.


----------



## wehrengrizz

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> They have always seperated parties of even and odd numbers at the fastpass merge point so that they can fill the entire train. It’s not odd numbered parties going in the fastpass queue.


Ah! Yes, a much better explanation! Thank you


----------



## DisBuckMan

wehrengrizz said:


> Mk
> 
> 
> At the beginning they sort of did something similar but it was more pulling from standby into FP+ * if memory serves. EDiT: * to fill spots at the loading queue
> 
> 
> Rock N Roller Coaster also has SRL



Yes, you are correct. Completely forgot about RNRC


----------



## rosie49ers80

DisBuckMan said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, there are only two rides in all of WDW with a single rider line....Test Track and Expedition Everest.


 Rockin Roller Coaster and Space Mountain also have a single rider line.


----------



## ninafeliz

rosie49ers80 said:


> Rockin Roller Coaster and Space Mountain also have a single rider line.



Space Mountain doesn't, does it?


----------



## DisBuckMan

rosie49ers80 said:


> Rockin Roller Coaster and Space Mountain also have a single rider line.



Unless they've added it in the last 2 1/2 months, Space Mountain does not have a single rider line.


----------



## soniam

rosie49ers80 said:


> Rockin Roller Coaster and Space Mountain also have a single rider line.



Are you thinking of Disneyland? I believe theirs does die to the nature of its side-by-side seating versus single file, like a tobagon.


----------



## rteetz

soniam said:


> Are you thinking of Disneyland? I believe theirs does die to the nature of its side-by-side seating versus single file, like a tobagon.


Yes DL has single rider. WDW does not.


----------



## rteetz

Slinky’s tail is back

https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ta...-in-toy-story-land-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Mark Cameron

rteetz said:


> Slinky’s tail is back
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/02/photos-ta...-in-toy-story-land-disneys-hollywood-studios/


I rode Slinky on February 26th and was disappointed about the tail.  Went back on March 3rd and was excited as well to see the tails back on!


----------



## PolyRob

Has anyone recently attended Sunday EMH for TSL? How early are people arriving now to get a decent spot in line for SDD? I don't think I need to get there for 5:30am in the morning like when it first opened. HAHA


----------



## ThistleMae

Any word on the opening of the Mickey's Train Ride, or whatever it's called?


----------



## rteetz

ThistleMae said:


> Any word on the opening of the Mickey's Train Ride, or whatever it's called?


Before SWGE.


----------



## captaindavidhook

rteetz said:


> Before SWGE.


Do you think it would be opening in July?


----------



## rteetz

captaindavidhook said:


> Do you think it would be opening in July?


They are pushing it as it is.


----------



## Mark Cameron

PolyRob said:


> Has anyone recently attended Sunday EMH for TSL? How early are people arriving now to get a decent spot in line for SDD? I don't think I need to get there for 5:30am in the morning like when it first opened. HAHA


I was there two Sundays ago.  I was there for EMH but not for SDD.  I only arrived at 7:50 but when we got inside they were separating the line and folks were lined up back at Voyage of the Little Mermaid.  I heard someone say that it was around a 90 minute wait at that point, which I know can be an exaggerated number.  I would recommend getting there 45 minutes to an hour early at least probably!


----------



## ThistleMae

Wow, I had no idea TSL would be so popular.  I hadn't even looked at the map before finding this thread. That slinky dog coaster looks pretty cool!


----------



## PolyRob

Mark Cameron said:


> I was there two Sundays ago.  I was there for EMH but not for SDD.  I only arrived at 7:50 but when we got inside they were separating the line and folks were lined up back at Voyage of the Little Mermaid.  I heard someone say that it was around a 90 minute wait at that point, which I know can be an exaggerated number.  I would recommend getting there 45 minutes to an hour early at least probably!


Thanks! If getting there 15 minutes earlier shaves 30 minutes off the wait its definitely worth it. Looks like I should plan on leaving BC around 6:45am for 8:00am EMH.


----------



## Mark Cameron

ThistleMae said:


> Wow, I had no idea TSL would be so popular.  I hadn't even looked at the map before finding this thread. That slinky dog coaster looks pretty cool!


Slinky Dog Dash is a pretty awesome little ride! It's more intense and high than it looks from the ground.  It's not a B&M Hyper coaster or anything but it is a lot of fun!  It had my whole family smiling and laughing the entire time!


----------



## ThistleMae

Mark Cameron said:


> Slinky Dog Dash is a pretty awesome little ride!


The largest roller coaster I can ride is 7DMT...don't like any larger or bumpier.  I can't ride Thunder Mountain...2 bumpy.  Do you think Slinky Dog is comparable to 7DMT?  I could ride this one all night!


----------



## Iowamomof4

ThistleMae said:


> The largest roller coaster I can ride is 7DMT...don't like any larger or bumpier.  I can't ride Thunder Mountain...2 bumpy.  Do you think Slinky Dog is comparable to 7DMT?  I could ride this one all night!


I haven't ridden it yet, but from what I gather, most people say it's slightly more intense than 7DMT. Most people say it's closer to the intensity of BTMRR, maybe slightly under. There is some lift (feeling like you're being pulled out of your seat) when you go over the "humps" at one point and I think there are 2 launches (one at the beginning and one partway through).


----------



## ThistleMae

Iowamomof4 said:


> most people say it's slightly more intense than 7DMT.



If it isn't anything like Everest or Rock n Roller coaster...I may be fine.  I just can't do the big ones and nothing that goes backwards.  And I don't do Space Mountain either.  I'm okay on Splash mountain, but I'm gripping the bar the entire time in anticipation of the drop.


----------



## Iowamomof4

ThistleMae said:


> If it isn't anything like Everest or Rock n Roller coaster...I may be fine.  I just can't do the big ones and nothing that goes backwards.  And I don't do Space Mountain either.  I'm okay on Splash mountain, but I'm gripping the bar the entire time in anticipation of the drop.


Then I absolutely wouldn't miss it if I were you. I love 7DMT. BTMRR is a bit on the intense side for me, but I have ridden it a couple times and survived. I'm really looking forward to trying SDD!


----------



## ThistleMae

Iowamomof4 said:


> Then I absolutely wouldn't miss it if I were you. I love 7DMT. BTMRR is a bit on the intense side for me, but I have ridden it a couple times and survived. I'm really looking forward to trying SDD!


Yes, I most likely will try it.  It looks like it will be a smooth ride.  And I'm definitely with you on 7DMT....love, love it!


----------



## rteetz

ThistleMae said:


> The largest roller coaster I can ride is 7DMT...don't like any larger or bumpier.  I can't ride Thunder Mountain...2 bumpy.  Do you think Slinky Dog is comparable to 7DMT?  I could ride this one all night!


It’s just as smooth as Mine Train. A little more intense on one aspect but very fun and family friendly.


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> It’s just as smooth as Mine Train. A little more intense on one aspect but very fun and family friendly.


That's awesome...I think I'll love it! Do you know if DLR has this ride?


----------



## rteetz

ThistleMae said:


> That's awesome...I think I'll love it! Do you know if DLR has this ride?


No Slinky is only at WDW.


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> No Slinky is only at WDW.


Well, I guess I'll have to wait to ride it then, that and the Runaway Train, and oh yeah, SWGE rides...perhaps 2020 is looking good for us.


----------



## Davey Jones II

ThistleMae said:


> Well, I guess I'll have to wait to ride it then, that and the Runaway Train, and oh yeah, SWGE rides...perhaps 2020 is looking good for us.



Slinky is a fun coaster, not intense and very smooth. You should be able to handle it no problem. I wouldn`t miss it.


----------



## Mark Cameron

ThistleMae said:


> Yes, I most likely will try it.  It looks like it will be a smooth ride.  And I'm definitely with you on 7DMT....love, love it!


I rode Slinky Dog this last trip and then the next day I went on 7DMT that I've been on quite a bit.  I felt like the Mine Train was more tame than I remembered after Slinky.  But Slinky is a little intense but very smooth!  Not even close to BTMRR!  I feel like it should be classified as a do not miss coaster at WDW!


----------



## jrsharp21

Does anyone know what rope drop looks like in trying to get on SDD? I got up early to book our FP+ this morning and for our first two days there (May 17 & 18) there was only one time slot available, Sunday at 7:45pm. Kind of throws a wrench in some of plans. So we are pondering dropping the FP+ and trying our luck at rope drop.


----------



## soniam

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone know what rope drop looks like in trying to get on SDD? I got up early to book our FP+ this morning and for our first two days there (May 17 & 18) there was only one time slot available, Sunday at 7:45pm. Kind of throws a wrench in some of plans. So we are pondering dropping the FP+ and trying our luck at rope drop.



Get to the park at least an hour before the park opens, and you will basically walk on with the crowd. Did this at Thanksgiving. You might be able to do AS2 or TSMM afterwards without much wait.


----------



## Pluto0809

jrsharp21 said:


> Does anyone know what rope drop looks like in trying to get on SDD? I got up early to book our FP+ this morning and for our first two days there (May 17 & 18) there was only one time slot available, Sunday at 7:45pm. Kind of throws a wrench in some of plans. So we are pondering dropping the FP+ and trying our luck at rope drop.



This is what TSL Rope drop looked like on 10/20/18.  We got there an hour before opening and were near the front of the rope but ended up getting shuffled back in the ensuing chaos.  We waited about 15 minutes for Slinky Dog.  When we got off, Alien Saucer Swirl had a wait of 45 minutes so we skipped that and waited about 40 minutes for TSM.


----------



## DisneyMomma930

Pluto0809 said:


> This is what TSL Rope drop looked like on 10/20/18.  We got there an hour before opening and were near the front of the rope but ended up getting shuffled back in the ensuing chaos.  We waited about 15 minutes for Slinky Dog.  When we got off, Alien Saucer Swirl had a wait of 45 minutes so we skipped that and waited about 40 minutes for TSM.


Holy moly!!! That RD crowd is why I’m splurging for EMM. We have 3 kids and I’m not about to let anyone get trampled by crazies.


----------



## 123Dis4Me

I am looking for a bit on advice on a strategy to get on SDD, Alien Saucers and TSM, over the course of two dates.  On our arrival day (a Sunday), I am planning on going to DHS and hopefully tackling one or some of the rides with no fast pass in the evening (am I correct in thinking it will be tough to get FP's for any of these attractions on day one of my trip?).  I am planning on another DHS day on a EMM day (I am not doing EMM though).  This day will be the 4th day of my trip but also it will be the day before SWGE opens officially.  Any strategy tips would be appreciated!

Thanks for any of your input!!!


----------



## ninafeliz

123Dis4Me said:


> I am looking for a bit on advice on a strategy to get on SDD, Alien Saucers and TSM, over the course of two dates.  On our arrival day (a Sunday), I am planning on going to DHS and hopefully tackling one or some of the rides with no fast pass in the evening (am I correct in thinking it will be tough to get FP's for any of these attractions on day one of my trip?).  I am planning on another DHS day on a EMM day (I am not doing EMM though).  This day will be the 4th day of my trip but also it will be the day before SWGE opens officially.  Any strategy tips would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks for any of your input!!!



Couldn't you book a FP for one of the rides for your arrival night?  If you could get a FP for SDD I think you would have a decent chance of riding AS2 at the end of the night without a terrible wait.  If you got SDD early enough and your group isn't large, you would have a pretty good chance of getting a SDFP for AS2 or TSM.  I would start looking for SDFPs early that day, even before you arrive, if you don't prebook one of the tier 1 rides.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

I don't think you'll get SDD on day 1, but you should be able to get TSM or AS2.


----------



## ninafeliz

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I don't think you'll get SDD on day 1, but you should be able to get TSM or AS2.


Yeah, I forgot the whole day 1 issue.  But I agree, they should be able to get AS2 or TSM and possibly a SDFP for the other, and check the SDD line at the end of the night.  Or maybe get super lucky with SDFP for SDD


----------



## 123Dis4Me

Thanks...so, I think my plan should be to try and get a FP for SDD on my day 4 and try for TSM or AS2 for Day 1. Hopefully get in line on Day 1 with out too bad of a wait for the other.  We are just 2 people so hopefully we will have some luck.


----------



## Berlk

In August 2018 we went for EMH arrived at the park maybe 1 hour before opening?? We were maybe 5th from the turnstiles and near the front of the mob that headed toward TSL- we were able to walk almost right into SDD (we were not able to get a FP+ at al over our trip of 8 days), then practically straight on to Midway mania twice. And then left the madness of TSL but it didn’t take us more than an hour? We had 2 FP+ for swirling saucers during our trip and plenty of opportunity to get more or modify to swirling saucers, but we didn’t find the need to do it more than twice. Those pictures above of TSL are nuts though!! We thought the second morning we got off SDD that we could get right back into line and do it again with about a 45 minute wait, but thought we could use our time better doing something else.... but really 45 minutes is much more manageable than 120 or more which would be almost any other time of the day!


----------



## Suejacken

123Dis4Me said:


> I am looking for a bit on advice on a strategy to get on SDD, Alien Saucers and TSM, over the course of two dates.  On our arrival day (a Sunday), I am planning on going to DHS and hopefully tackling one or some of the rides with no fast pass in the evening (am I correct in thinking it will be tough to get FP's for any of these attractions on day one of my trip?).  I am planning on another DHS day on a EMM day (I am not doing EMM though).  This day will be the 4th day of my trip but also it will be the day before SWGE opens officially.  Any strategy tips would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks for any of your input!!!


I went to toy story land at night the day it opened and did toy story mania. It said 30 min but only took 15. Of course the lines for the two new rides were longer but I had fast passes for them later in the trip


----------



## Earningmywings

123Dis4Me said:


> I am looking for a bit on advice on a strategy to get on SDD, Alien Saucers and TSM, over the course of two dates.  On our arrival day (a Sunday), I am planning on going to DHS and hopefully tackling one or some of the rides with no fast pass in the evening (am I correct in thinking it will be tough to get FP's for any of these attractions on day one of my trip?).  I am planning on another DHS day on a EMM day (I am not doing EMM though).  This day will be the 4th day of my trip but also it will be the day before SWGE opens officially.  Any strategy tips would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks for any of your input!!!



We were able to get on SDD at the end of the night with a 15 min wait. It was during Fantasmic. I don’t remember the exact time, but when we got off and headed to the exit the Star Wars fireworks hadn’t started yet, so we waited for that.


----------



## 123Dis4Me

Thanks! This is definitely going to be our strategy!


----------



## rteetz

Breaking! New Table service dining coming to TSL!

https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123254850014339073?s=21


----------



## rteetz

rteetz said:


> Breaking! New Table service dining coming to TSL!
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123254850014339073?s=21


Roundup Rodeo BBQ will be an expansion to the land going near the entrance near the woody sign.


----------



## FCDub

Hallelujah. Now people can stop complaining... err, complain about something else.


----------



## PolyRob

rteetz said:


> Breaking! New Table service dining coming to TSL!
> 
> https://twitter.com/thedis/status/1123254850014339073?s=21


So excited!!! TSL can use the extra space and DHS needs some TS IMO. Win win!!


----------



## Bethislucy

That sounds fun.


----------



## rteetz

Rumor is expect to see a revival of the original plan to have a woodys Round Up type facade for this location.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

Disney Parks blog post on the restaurant 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## jsbowl16

Has anyone mentioned an opening date for the new TS?


----------



## rteetz

jsbowl16 said:


> Has anyone mentioned an opening date for the new TS?


Nope. I would expect 2020. Work hasn’t really begun yet.


----------



## disneydreamer781

FCDub said:


> Hallelujah. Now people can stop complaining... err, complain about something else.



Yeah, now if we can only get a nice relaxing table service restaurant back in WL and maybe a nighttime parade at MK. Uh...sorry!


----------



## Amy11401

rteetz said:


> Nope. I would expect 2020. Work hasn’t really begun yet.


Yay!  Another new thing that will most likely be open for our next trip in a few years.


----------



## dachsie

They need to add TS characters to it.  I think that would make it a sure hit.


----------



## ThistleMae

dachsie said:


> They need to add TS characters to it.  I think that would make it a sure hit.


 I noticed your timer.  Happy Birthday, only 4 days to go, I'm so jealous!


----------



## rteetz

New interactive features coming to Toy Story Land!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/new-interactive-show-effect-featuring-stinky-pete-in-toy-story-land/


----------



## rteetz

Forky (prop) has been added to Toy Story Land.


----------



## rteetz

Happy 1st birthday to Toy Story Land!


----------



## disneydreamer781

]


----------



## DanielNYC

disneydreamer781 said:


> Has Woody been taken down? I couldn't find any info about it. I thought I saw an empty space at the entrance. I wish they would also add Bullseye.



As of Wednesday he was still there.


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> It’s just as smooth as Mine Train. A little more intense on one aspect but very fun and family friendly.


If it's smooth but a bit more intense it could be my new favorite roller coaster ride but still not my favorite ride, which for thrills is FOP.


----------



## JK World

With the new tiers, how is the rope drop experience now for SDD and TSMM? May be hard to judge with EEMH, but those will be over by our Nov trip to I'm trying to set a FP strategy for me and a 5 year old.


----------



## 1lilspark

JK World said:


> With the new tiers, how is the rope drop experience now for SDD and TSMM? May be hard to judge with EEMH, but those will be over by our Nov trip to I'm trying to set a FP strategy for me and a 5 year old.


I would think SDD and Falcon would be the top draws for Rope Drop 
The good news though if you do need to wait a lengthy time for SDD they just added a new overhang


----------



## JK World

1lilspark said:


> I would think SDD and Falcon would be the top draws for Rope Drop
> The good news though if you do need to wait a lengthy time for SDD they just added a new overhang


Planning to FP SDD and RD TSMM, hoping to get a minimal (under 20 min) wait. We don't do waits over 30 minutes, and even that is a stretch for my son. Otherwise we'll just focus on character meets and skip TSMM entirely.
Honestly, would love if they resume TSL EMM if they are not going to extend EEMH. But not optimistic for that!


----------



## monica9

How has TSL been since GE opened?


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I was looking on Disney dining and see they have a Toy Story Magic Morning ticket that you can spend extra money for but you get into the land early and are able to do the rides and have a breakfast, however I have checked a  couple of days in a row and it seems there is never any times or it says no times are available right now. Is this something that is still around or not? Wasn't sure if anyone would know or not, thank you in advance._


----------



## fiasco32

monica9 said:


> How has TSL been since GE opened?



In general, seems like wait times have been down quite a bit, especially in the mornings. I haven't been right at rope drop, but reports are that the vast majority of the rope drop crowd is now heading to SWGE, and especially with the EEMH, Slinky Dog is very manageable for the first hour of the morning. TSMM takes at least a few hours to get up to anything above a 25 min wait and Swirling Saucers has hovered between 10-20 minutes all day, from my observation.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/09/perm...d-to-slinky-dog-dash-queue-in-toy-story-land/


----------



## rteetz

Added a link to the front page with menu changes and the addition of plant based options at Woodys lunchbox.


----------



## texasgingerbread

JK World said:


> Honestly, would love if they resume TSL EMM if they are not going to extend EEMH. But not optimistic for that!



I am keeping my fingers crossed for TSL EMM as well!!!  Several in our March 2020 group are!  Especially due to spring break crowds.


----------



## rteetz

https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/rou...-rodeo-bbq-restaurant-construction-update.htm


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

rteetz said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/dining/rou...-rodeo-bbq-restaurant-construction-update.htm


And it's located on the Right Handsome of the land


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2019/11/aeri...-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## ThistleMae

I'm planning on doing early morning extra hours for Slinky Dog and Toy Story.  Going in Jan.  I hope I can get these done without any FP's in the morning, saving them for nighttime.


----------



## Deploraboo

Why are there no EMMs scheduled yet for TSL in 2020?  Is it because of SWGE?  Does that mean we can say goodbye to EMM @ TSL for now?


----------



## rteetz

Deploraboo said:


> Why are there no EMMs scheduled yet for TSL in 2020?  Is it because of SWGE?  Does that mean we can say goodbye to EMM @ TSL for now?


Yes as of right now there hasn't been any Early Morning Magic or Disney After Hours and yes this is because of SWGE. I am sure they will come back at some point but may be a bit different due to SWGE.


----------



## rteetz

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...oming-to-epcot-and-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## ThistleMae

rteetz said:


> Yes as of right now there hasn't been any Early Morning Magic or Disney After Hours and yes this is because of SWGE. I am sure they will come back at some point but may be a bit different due to SWGE.


From end of Jan, right now Feb. 2nd is the only Xtra Magic Hours for HS, at 8 a.m. until Feb. 5th at least.


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/01/cons...ory-land-for-possible-new-restaurant-entrance


----------



## 1lilspark

As of 2/19 AS2 and TSM are tier 2


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

1lilspark said:


> As of 2/19 AS2 and TSM are tier 2


AS2 should have been a tier 2 from the start. RnR and ToT are also going to be tier 2's


----------



## n2mm

I’m happy to see this change. I stopped going to HS after the FP change. I guess I’ll go back during my next trip. Though I’ll never get on the new SW ride because I have no plans to get up during vacation at the early hour to ride it.  I’m ok with that.  It’s a vacation not a Black Friday sale.  Lol.


----------



## buzzrelly

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/01/cons...ory-land-for-possible-new-restaurant-entrance




I may be more excited about this one than I am about Space 220!

Any guess on when it's opening?


----------



## rteetz

buzzrelly said:


> I may be more excited about this one than I am about Space 220!
> 
> Any guess on when it's opening?


No opening timeframe yet


----------



## Gentry2004

So what will be tier 1 on 2/19?


----------



## Iowamomof4

Gentry2004 said:


> So what will be tier 1 on 2/19?



Slinky Dog Dash and Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Gentry2004 said:


> So what will be tier 1 on 2/19?


SDD and MFSR


----------



## rteetz

That reminded me to update the first posts so thanks!


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/02/land...n-toy-story-land-at-disneys-hollywood-studios


----------



## rteetz

https://blogmickey.com/2020/02/new-slinky-dog-dash-rope-drop-procedure-in-effect-today


----------



## lisa cameron

I posted this on a different thread but this is likely a better spot.  As of recently, how long are the character greetings for the TSL characters right at the 8am rope drop.


----------



## dachsie

rteetz said:


> https://blogmickey.com/2020/02/new-slinky-dog-dash-rope-drop-procedure-in-effect-today


What do they mean by pre-filling?  How do you get in the pre-fill line?  lol


----------



## Isabelle12345

lisa cameron said:


> I posted this on a different thread but this is likely a better spot.  As of recently, how long are the character greetings for the TSL characters right at the 8am rope drop.


I just saw on the app today that TSL characters were posted to start at 9AM but I am not in the park so I can’t confirm... I don’t know if it varies everyday but I have seen this a few times in the past 2 weeks
This would make my plan to rope drop characters impossible... i guess I will be arriving later and hope that lines are not too crazy! (The crowd pictures from rope drop scare me and I am not interested in a boarding group so  I guess I will avoid that!)


----------

